# Southern New England 2013-2014 CT, MA, RI



## KartAnimal29

I decide to open this seasons thread up after seeing this today. This is the long range , Monthly EURO , run that came out on Monday for August.

As of now we are looking at a Neutral Nino-Nina, that's a positive look.

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-blogs/anderson/long-range-forecast-model-update-not-big-on-warming/15927728


----------



## quigleysiding

Thanks Kart Looking forward to all your reports. ussmileyflag


----------



## KartAnimal29

Going to re-post this from ls years thread. This was put out at the end of June. Dec Jan Feb outlook as of now


----------



## A&J Landscaping

Nice cant wait for the snow to fly thanks for all you do.


----------



## KartAnimal29

End of July


----------



## unhcp

Snow is money, bring it!


----------



## durafish

Hate this heat, can't wait for the snow.


----------



## KartAnimal29

Sure does feel like fall out there today. It's going to be like this all week. Great working weather


----------



## porter1121

Truck says 53 this morning! Feels great cant wait for winter hope everyone's had a great summer


----------



## nepatsfan

I hope global warming takes effect and winter doesn't happen this year


----------



## KartAnimal29

It snowed in Pike's Peek on the 4th. Coldest in 25+ years


----------



## KartAnimal29

nepatsfan;1641109 said:


> I hope global warming takes effect and winter doesn't happen this year


U getting a kick back from Al Gore :laughing:


----------



## nepatsfan

KartAnimal29;1641286 said:


> U getting a kick back from Al Gore :laughing:


Yep, thanks to him we have internet AND get to talk about global warming!


----------



## KartAnimal29

This is what the CFS is showing for Dec.


----------



## durafish

Not too good...


----------



## KartAnimal29

Looks good to me, That's some nice blocking to the North of us. It's still way to early to say what's going to happen but it's looking good.


----------



## durafish

Oh I have no clue I ment to put a question mark. I'm not going to get crazy about seeing its months away and anything could happen. Keep us updated though.


----------



## Santry426

Almost that time of the year again. Hope it's a good one.


----------



## KartAnimal29

Some models are now saying a warm start to the Winter. I'm watching ocean temps and sun spots


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Warm start is OK by me, but it'd better bounce back and be a cold one after that.


----------



## 02powerstroke

whose ready for this again :yow!:


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

02powerstroke;1642379 said:


> whose ready for this again :yow!:


Bring it on!


----------



## TJS

Subscribing.


----------



## Evil Diesel

I'm ready. Hope we have a good year like last. Bring it on!!!!


----------



## wilsonsground

I'm ready! I'm hoping for more snow than last year! 2 a week would be ideal.


----------



## KartAnimal29

I've been kind of slacking on the updates. I'm trying to get as many days in on the jet ski that I can get before the cooler temps get here.

Here is the snow fall coverage map as of yesterday. Still seeing a warm start turning cold in January. Remember Winter doesn't start till Dec, 21st. so don't go writing it off on Dec 10th or the 15th


----------



## lucky921

hey kart how the racing doing think i'll be fishing in dec this year


----------



## KartAnimal29

lucky921;1644178 said:


> hey kart how the racing doing think i'll be fishing in dec this year


Actually sold everything this summer and bought some Jet Ski's. I wanted to keep everything and buy the Ski's but the wife said no way, plus I have next to no room for another trailer. I would of had 3 trailer in the yard , kart , jet ski and landscape trailer and not to mention how I have no room in the Garage anymore.

As for Ice fishing in Dec probably not , but that's still to far out to say yes or no at this point. Were still looking at a warm start to the season right now


----------



## lucky921

KartAnimal29;1644326 said:


> Actually sold everything this summer and bought some Jet Ski's. I wanted to keep everything and buy the Ski's but the wife said no way, plus I have next to no room for another trailer. I would of had 3 trailer in the yard , kart , jet ski and landscape trailer and not to mention how I have no room in the Garage anymore.
> 
> As for Ice fishing in Dec probably not , but that's still to far out to say yes or no at this point. Were still looking at a warm start to the season right now


I ment tuna fishing the way this season going


----------



## KartAnimal29

Lucky , Stay out of the Pacific Ocean. Fukushima is killing it. Matter of fact don't eat anything that comes out of that ocean


----------



## KartAnimal29

Total Snow Cover as of 9/7


----------



## johnhealey1776

So how have all you guys been? Im switching back from the open roads camper forums! I can never get enough of the discussions on either! Also, Im going away in January. My buddy Kevin is taking over my route for the week (HI Kev) Is there anyone on here in the middleborough area here who would want to take any overflow should we have a big storm and he get swamped? Last year I had about 20 regulars and during the two big storms probably tripled that. I am trying to get my ducks in a row and dot my T's cross my I's etc. Hit me up! Could lead to some permanents for both Kev and You as I streamline this year too (Middleborough is huge and I have driveways on all ends)


----------



## jimfrost

Put off getting the work done on the truck and plow all winter now I feel like I'm running out of time to get it fixed up


----------



## durafish

jimfrost;1646220 said:


> Put off getting the work done on the truck and plow all winter now I feel like I'm running out of time to get it fixed up


X2 have a v plow all apart and another that needs to be done by winter.


----------



## KartAnimal29

Yesterdays Total Snow Cover Map


----------



## jimfrost

durafish;1646223 said:


> X2 have a v plow all apart and another that needs to be done by winter.


Sounds like you have some fun ahead of you...I need to change the plows fluid and filter and some rust on the plow and some exhaust manifolds to keep it interesting


----------



## KartAnimal29




----------



## KartAnimal29

We are still looking at a warm start for Dec with Jan and Feb being the money months. Oct and Nov will also be a bit above normal for temps. Good thing right now is the Snow pack over Siberia is pretty good right now. It doesn't always mean we are going to get hammered but it a good sign for us. I know a lot of people are already giving a winter forecast right now but it is way to early to say what is going to happen.


----------



## stevejfromRI

I had a dream i was plowing (maybe a nightmare), woke up in a cold sweat....

Yup, time to get ready


Good to see you got the thread up already, Thanks Kart!


----------



## KartAnimal29

Projected CFS NAO pattern as we head into December. Warm

I can't get the pic to load for some reason


----------



## KartAnimal29




----------



## lucky921

KartAnimal29;1649054 said:


>


Hey kart see a big storm for out west and snow cover is way up this year


----------



## KartAnimal29

Yeah it's a bit early this year. Check this out but keep in mind that Mt Renier is @ 14,000 ft but still impressivehttp://iceagenow.info/2013/09/16-feet-snow-mt-rainier-4-days/


----------



## lucky921

KartAnimal29;1650049 said:


> Yeah it's a bit early this year. Check this out but keep in mind that Mt Renier is @ 14,000 ft but still impressivehttp://iceagenow.info/2013/09/16-feet-snow-mt-rainier-4-days/


That crazy


----------



## CCL Landscaping

KartAnimal29;1650049 said:


> Yeah it's a bit early this year. Check this out but keep in mind that Mt Renier is @ 14,000 ft but still impressivehttp://iceagenow.info/2013/09/16-feet-snow-mt-rainier-4-days/


How much did they end up getting?


----------



## KartAnimal29

I don't know CCL


----------



## CCL Landscaping

Been a longtime follower kart. Your updates last year saved me a couple times last year when the local channels weren't even close


----------



## KartAnimal29

Thanks Man but last year I screwed up a lot, I looked into things too much. I've been doing some homework this past summer so let's see if I get better this season LOL


----------



## stevejfromRI

KartAnimal29;1651736 said:


> Thanks Man but last year I screwed up a lot, I looked into things too much. I've been doing some homework this past summer so let's see if I get better this season LOL


Kart, You were at the least on par, If not better IMO than the local weather... and the national services were terrible last season.

This area has a weird array of coastal mixes and unique weather patterns... Cudo's for even trying to figure it all out.


----------



## Evil Diesel

Yah kart you definitely helped a lot of us. Much more reliable than local forecast even though some of ur end of the season predictions didn't pan out. Excellent. Thanks


----------



## CCL Landscaping

Ya you did an awesome job. It was great getting to see the model maps. Especially the Brazilian model...very accurate map. Haha but like you said you have to take all the info for what its worth and make your own call


----------



## KartAnimal29

I do like the Brazilian Model the best


----------



## KartAnimal29

GFS fantasy range starting to show some snow. This is for the 26th


----------



## MSsnowplowing

What do you think kart? 

We looking at around 45 to 50 inches this year in CT based on long range.


----------



## KartAnimal29

Still way to early to say man , tho a lot of the models do show some snow for the Ohio Vally around the beginning of next month which would be around the time frame of the pic. I posted above


----------



## MSsnowplowing

KartAnimal29;1652563 said:


> Still way to early to say man , tho a lot of the models do show some snow for the Ohio Vally around the beginning of next month which would be around the time frame of the pic. I posted above


40 inches spaced out over 12 storms would be a perfect winter. 
People get their moneys worth for flat rate contracts and we still make money, everyone makes money per push, happy endings for all.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Starting to get excited. Walked my dog this morning and found 1/8'' of ice on the tonneau cover of my 2011.


----------



## 02powerstroke

mailed my packet out to Mass DOT headquarters today. Going to give the state a try this year.


----------



## quigleysiding

I have to go put my paperwork in tommorow. RI dot wants it n by the Oct 18 ths year. Most years its nov 1


----------



## KartAnimal29

Looks like we are going to get a little taste of the cold temps next week. NY might see some flakes , might. As for me if the temps get low enough there will be Snow in my front yard. Time to break the Snow Gun out Thumbs Up


----------



## KartAnimal29

Here we go kids the first taste of the Cold weather. A Cold Front will be pushing in around Tuesday and lasting till Sunday or Monday. There is also a Low pressure system that we have to keep an eye on that has been popping up on the GFS for a few days now. NY Western CT MA and the the northern parts of New England might see some snow out of this Low. Don't go looking for a large amount and I'm sure it will just melt the next day , but hey it's going to be the first Snow if it happens.

This map is of the EURO for next Thursday. Looks like I'll be making Snow Thursday Night no matter what


----------



## MSsnowplowing

I can see you Kart at DD sipping coffee with some other guys and then, here comes that first flake.

Well I was going to post the link to that commercial with all the plow guys standing around drinking coffee and then a flake falls, but I can't find it.


----------



## KartAnimal29

MSsnowplowing;1654137 said:


> I can see you Kart at DD sipping coffee with some other guys and then, here comes that first flake.
> 
> Well I was going to post the link to that commercial with all the plow guys standing around drinking coffee and then a flake falls, but I can't find it.


HAHAHA I know which one your talking about. I'm pretty sure nothing will stick to the roads if we see anything. Like I said if anyone does see anything it will be in NY or extreme NW CT up to the north. I'll be happy with the Colder temps as I haven't even started leaves yet, nor has anyone around here. I'll just be happy to see some Snow falling, if I'm in the right area.

I just find this funny how all these peolpe that keep on with the global warming. You also can't forget about all the people that were crying about the Arctic Ice melting this summer. Where are they now that the Ice Pack is greater now then this time last year and how the Antarctic broke the record for Ice Pack? The Planet, or I should say the Solar System is cooling down. I can't stand theses people that believe everything they see/hear on TV, hence why mine is never on.

Sorry for the rant  In my eyes as of now I'd say get ready for a Good Winter for our parts.


----------



## 02powerstroke

MSsnowplowing;1654137 said:


> I can see you Kart at DD sipping coffee with some other guys and then, here comes that first flake.
> 
> Well I was going to post the link to that commercial with all the plow guys standing around drinking coffee and then a flake falls, but I can't find it.


http://www.tvspots.tv/video/14203/DUNKIN-DONUTS--PLOW


----------



## BillyRgn

Subscribed


----------



## KartAnimal29

GFS was on board with the EURO this afternoon. EURO then said let's make it colder with a 996 Low ,No'easter , coming up the coast. I'll update more after tomorrows 12z runs, 2pm. Nothing is solid right now , just telling you what the 2 models are showing at the moment.


----------



## mansf123

hope everyone had a busy summer. we have been slammed with work since april. going to take the plows and sanders out next week and start getting everything ready. we will be pushing snow before ya know it


----------



## MSsnowplowing

02powerstroke;1654239 said:


> http://www.tvspots.tv/video/14203/DUNKIN-DONUTS--PLOW


Thats the one! I still laugh at that one.


----------



## NAHA

No snow before Halloween. Last time it did we had a crap snowless winter.


----------



## lucky921

KartAnimal29;1654440 said:


> GFS was on board with the EURO this afternoon. EURO then said let's make it colder with a 996 Low ,No'easter , coming up the coast. I'll update more after tomorrows 12z runs, 2pm. Nothing is solid right now , just telling you what the 2 models are showing at the moment.


hey Kart see some other sites geting intersting the end of the week what you thinking know thanks


----------



## KartAnimal29

Lucky , the GFS is saying the white stuff, EURO says the Low goes out to Sea. UKIE has the same thing as the GFS. As of Now I'd say NW CT ,Western Mass up towards Concord NH will see Snow. How much , not that much a few inches at the most. Tho the GFS all the way out to 384 hrs , 16 days , is showing a few more cold trough's coming thru that could bring more chances of Snow. Around Halloween there is something. It's really going to come down to how far the Cold air comes down before the Low get's to out area.November is looking like it's going to be Cold.

As much as I like Snow I really don't want to see it. I start on leaves on Monday and I have a few more small projects to do. I can do without and Snow till Dec 1st.


----------



## BillyRgn

KartAnimal29;1654702 said:


> Lucky , the GFS is saying the white stuff, EURO says the Low goes out to Sea. UKIE has the same thing as the GFS. As of Now I'd say NW CT ,Western Mass up towards Concord NH will see Snow. How much , not that much a few inches at the most. Tho the GFS all the way out to 384 hrs , 16 days , is showing a few more cold trough's coming thru that could bring more chances of Snow. Around Halloween there is something. It's really going to come down to how far the Cold air comes down before the Low get's to out area.November is looking like it's going to be Cold. As much as I like Snow I really don't want to see it. I start on leaves on Monday and I have a few more small projects to do. I can do without and Snow till Dec 1st.


I'm with you I'd sure like to finish leaves before I have to start plowing. I do love snow a lot more than leaves, but leaves have to be done


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Its a long ways out, about a week, but the GFS is showing snow for some of us.

http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/gfs180hr_sfc_ptyp.gif


----------



## 07PSDCREW

Subscribed...


----------



## linckeil

hey guys - whats a good source for total snowfall per event? i'm changing my pricing structure around a bit this upcoming season and I need an accurate, reliable source. 

i'm looking for something that keeps the per storm totals listed for at least 6 months (if not forever). 

I need it specific to the zip code where I do all my plowing - which is 06896. 

thanks.


----------



## MSsnowplowing

linckeil;1655133 said:


> hey guys - whats a good source for total snowfall per event? i'm changing my pricing structure around a bit this upcoming season and I need an accurate, reliable source.
> 
> i'm looking for something that keeps the per storm totals listed for at least 6 months (if not forever).
> 
> I need it specific to the zip code where I do all my plowing - which is 06896.
> 
> thanks.


Straight from the State: http://www.dotdata.ct.gov/WeatherRoundUp/wru_index.htm

But that doesn't account for winds, drifting, etc...
Always best to measure snowfall at the site in question.

Example, on this one storm: http://www.dotdata.ct.gov/WeatherRoundUp/WRU_Reports/WRU_Report_S5.HTM

Reported snowfall was 10.5 inches.

At a few of my sites due to high winds it was closer to 13 inches because of snow coming off the buildings.


----------



## BillyRgn

I use the dot, and Weather.com weather.com generally has more accurate and more reports from around the state, sometimes the dot's totals are on the very low side, however they record there totals every hour during the storm so the is a little more info from them that way.


----------



## linckeil

thanks. I want to have an official source that documents snowfall in the town I plow so that if anyone ever questions a bill (which is based on total snowfall), I can send them a link to an official site. so i'd need something that stays up online for more than just a few days - permanent would be best. 

I contacted the town hall assuming they would have an official measurement, but to my surprise, they do not document total snowfalls.

that ctdot website looks a bit confusing, but I just glanced at it. i'll take a look tonight when I have some time on my hands. 

any other suggestions?


----------



## lucky921

linckeil;1655197 said:


> thanks. I want to have an official source that documents snowfall in the town I plow so that if anyone ever questions a bill (which is based on total snowfall), I can send them a link to an official site. so i'd need something that stays up online for more than just a few days - permanent would be best.
> 
> I contacted the town hall assuming they would have an official measurement, but to my surprise, they do not document total snowfalls.
> 
> that ctdot website looks a bit confusing, but I just glanced at it. i'll take a look tonight when I have some time on my hands.
> 
> any other suggestions?


You can google it there a company that gives all the info you want and give ice sleet totals it's I think $150 for 3 zip codes I can't remember the name


----------



## Iawr

I would love an early start to the snow, just finished grinding mulch last week, closing up the mulch yard at the end of the month. Just need to get the 580l in for paint pre show fall.


----------



## KartAnimal29

linckeil;1655133 said:


> hey guys - whats a good source for total snowfall per event? i'm changing my pricing structure around a bit this upcoming season and I need an accurate, reliable source.
> 
> i'm looking for something that keeps the per storm totals listed for at least 6 months (if not forever).
> 
> I need it specific to the zip code where I do all my plowing - which is 06896.
> 
> thanks.


My buddy used a paid site , ctweather.com This is what he send me usually the day after each storm.


----------



## KartAnimal29

Looks like our next shot at seeing some white stiff is around the 30th - 2nd. I'm pretty sure this system is OTS and redevelops past Southern New England. The further East you are the better chance at seeing showers tomorrow. The Cape area should see some more out of this then Western Ct MA. The Mt's of VA and NC are looking at a few inches of Snow Tonight. I hope next weeks Cold front works out in our favor.


----------



## MSsnowplowing

KartAnimal29;1655789 said:


> My buddy used a paid site , ctweather.com This is what he send me usually the day after each storm.


If you compare that with : http://www.dotdata.ct.gov/WeatherRoundUp/WRU_Reports/WRU_Report_S4.HTM

About the same except ctweather reports all towns, I never could figure out why dot doesn't do that because it suppose to be from all around the state.

I Also noticed dot reported 5.5 inches in Winchester and ctweather reported 4 inches for that day.

Just goes to show you, Always check snowfall amounts at each site yourself. 
A yardstick and a photo does the trick for those clients that want proof.

And no sticking it into that pile you just made. 
"I'm telling you, you had 8 inches of snow here". 
"But the forecast only said it was 2 inches"? :realmad:


----------



## KartAnimal29

LOL on the snow pile. I use to use the NWS but I bill at the end of the month and the way they have everything set up the link I provide keeps changing so it's no good. I hear ya on the different amount tho , but sometimes Ct Weather have higher totals then DOT and other sites so it all works out. Plus I have them few customers that like to see what each town get's. I keep them happy , they keep paying on time and I stay happy.


----------



## BillyRgn

What does ctweather cost??


----------



## MSsnowplowing

BillyRgn;1655868 said:


> What does ctweather cost??


http://www.ctweather.com/available-services.php

here you go check it out. payup


----------



## MSsnowplowing

Hey Kart do you use this one from them as well?

30 DAY FORECAST 
Comprehensive and Accurate 30 DAY Forecast for Connecticut 
The Connecticut Weather Center can provide you with a 30 day outlook for Connecticut. 
The forecast is faxed to you on the first of each month and then a mid month update is released on the fifteenth of each month. 
These will allow you to plan for coming weather trends through the year. 
Storm patterns, temperatures trends, precipitation patterns, and more are all addressed in each forecast. The forecast is only for Connecticut.

Now that looks interesting but they don't say what it costs.


----------



## KartAnimal29

MSsnowplowing;1655878 said:


> Hey Kart do you use this one from them as well?
> 
> 30 DAY FORECAST
> Comprehensive and Accurate 30 DAY Forecast for Connecticut
> The Connecticut Weather Center can provide you with a 30 day outlook for Connecticut.
> The forecast is faxed to you on the first of each month and then a mid month update is released on the fifteenth of each month.
> These will allow you to plan for coming weather trends through the year.
> Storm patterns, temperatures trends, precipitation patterns, and more are all addressed in each forecast. The forecast is only for Connecticut.
> 
> Now that looks interesting but they don't say what it costs.


No like I said my buddy get's the subscription, he just passes the totals on to me as I'm his weather guy :waving: He likes being able to call or text me at 2am to see what's going on cuz he knows I'm up tracking the storms and if it's not doing anything he can go back to bed saving him $$$$ He's not very big on the internet. He can barley use his smart phone LOL


----------



## lucky921

Here is the site that I was talking about Home
Blog
Industries 
Services 
Request Service 
Contact Us
About Us
Copyright ©2012 WeatherWorks, LLC
Site Map

We're Hiring!Weather Works "Your Weather Experts"
P.O. Box 7100, Hackettstown, NJ 07840
Phone: 1-800-427-3456 | Fax: 908-850-8664 
The Nation's Leading Snow and Ice Verification Service! 

Avoid endless hours of searching for snow storm totals, avoid contract disputes and maintain a high level of professionalism this winter season! Whether you are a snow plowing contractor that removes snow and ice or a property manager looking to verify the invoices received, both parties are confronted with the same situation. How can you document the snow totals that occurred at a specific location? WeatherWorks Certified Snowfall Totals (CST) is the answer that you have been looking for!

Immediately following each winter storm, our meteorologists collect, disseminate and verify for accuracy, the snow totals for any zip code location in the US. With access to our Certified Snowfall Totals service, all snow storm totals are made available to you 24-48 hours after the conclusion of the winter storm! Snowfall totals are permanently archived in our database and will always be available to you as long as you annually renew our certified snowfall total service . Best of all, there are no long lists of towns to sort through and you do not have to estimate or guess the snow total for your specific city, town or zip code.

Each snow storm summary includes:
A complete narrative description of the snow storm
(Containing start | end times of snow and ice, temperature, wind, re-freeze potential, etc.)
Zip code specific snowfall totals reported to the nearest tenth of an inch
Certification statement signed by a Meteorologist
Other features:
Access to monthly and seasonal snow storm totals
Customize snow reports for individual locations
Print a report, Save as a PDF, or download the snow data into excel
Where do our snowfall totals and ice measurements come from?
WeatherWorks utilizes various networks of public and private observers including National Weather Service snow storm spotters, cooperative observers, colleges and universities, municipal and county road departments, Doppler radar, satellite imagery, and other private entities. We do not just rely on snowfall totals from an airport several miles away or even a computer generated snowfall estimate. All snow storm totals we provide to you are reviewed, verified and deemed as accurate by our expert Meteorologists.

Interested in our certified snowfall totals service? Sign up now or please fill out our Request Form for more information.


----------



## KartAnimal29

Hey guys my buddy has an 8ft aluminum sander for sale. It needs a conveyer chain and cab controls 1200.00 He also has a 8hp ariens snow blower 26 in cut for 400 obo U can find pictures on this page. He's right in the middle of the state, Bristol Ct. If you want his number send me a message and I'll give it to you. http://s25.photobucket.com/user/KartAnimal29/library/?sort=3&page=1


----------



## KartAnimal29

It's growing boys


----------



## Iawr

Well, not to feed into superstition but.... I have seen 3 wooleybear caterpillars with orange stripes this morning, there for a long winter is on the way.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Iawr;1657539 said:


> Well, not to feed into superstition but.... I have seen 3 wooleybear caterpillars with orange stripes this morning, there for a long winter is on the way.


I went for a run at the local high school and there were so many of those on the track.


----------



## MSsnowplowing

Hey I wanted to share this.

If you not a LLC yet and have been wanting to do one then go here.

http://www.startbizhere.com/connecticut-incorporate-llc.html

I got the expedited and my total cost was $265 with them getting me the federal tax number.

I started on Monday and was a LLC by Friday.

I don't get any kickbacks and don't know the owner, but I was very happy with the service and wanted to pass it along.


----------



## plowing ri

I'm getting worried I just read the farmers almanac long range forecast until February and it's saying a lot of snow/rain mixes Hoping it'll be cold enough for all snow.


----------



## 07PSDCREW

plowing ri;1658093 said:


> I'm getting worried I just read the farmers almanac long range forecast until February and it's saying a lot of snow/rain mixes Hoping it'll be cold enough for all snow.


Shhhhhh!!!


----------



## Evil Diesel

07PSDCREW;1658108 said:


> Shhhhhh!!!


Really. No sshhh. Bring on winter. The sooner the better. I don't do landscaping. I'm in construction. I'm busy but love snow


----------



## Evil Diesel

I hope Washington gets enough snow to stop obamanation care


----------



## Evil Diesel

Sorry for the rant but I apologize for this piece of **** coming to my city


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

The sooner it snows, the better.


----------



## 07PSDCREW

Evil Diesel;1658354 said:


> Really. No sshhh. Bring on winter. The sooner the better. I don't do landscaping. I'm in construction. I'm busy but love snow


I meant ssshhh as in stop worrying about the almanac and the rain!! I want SNOW as much as you do! Never got to REALLY use a V plow before... Got a new to me one and can't wait to drop the blade!


----------



## Evil Diesel

I never talked about the almanac. But let that go. I LOVE snow


----------



## snowbully1

lucky921;1655353 said:


> You can google it there a company that gives all the info you want and give ice sleet totals it's I think $150 for 3 zip codes I can't remember the name


I use weather works worth the money


----------



## Evil Diesel

Go redsox. Hell ya


----------



## snowbully1

Sox killed not much of z game to watch glad we eon


----------



## Evil Diesel

snowbully1;1658510 said:


> Sox killed not much of z game to watch glad we eon


What??????


----------



## camaro 77

I think he was sayin he is drunk or something like that


----------



## Psdiesel

Hey guys. New member and extremely longtime lurker here. I have to say the weather updates in this forum and in particular by kartanimal are really second to none. Looking forward to a nice snowy winter I hope.


----------



## KartAnimal29

Psdiesel;1658876 said:


> Hey guys. New member and extremely longtime lurker here. I have to say the weather updates in this forum and in particular by kartanimal are really second to none. Looking forward to a nice snowy winter I hope.


Thanks for the kind words. I'm trying to get better but I did look into things to much at the end of last season. I learned to read a few other maps this summer so let's see how I do this season 

BBC also did a great job , can't forget about him.

Welcome to the Addition Thumbs Up


----------



## eastcoastjava

Just got back on PS after along nice summer and what is working up to be a great fall, although i hope to see the temps start dropping it was 74 yesterday and is lookin to be a nice one today for the soxs parade. 

Kart and BBC cant thank you guys enough last year, BBC i know he was on the South shore and his predictions and maps were awesome, when weather.com wcvb, whdh, all those damn media outlets were way off most of the time you guys were close, real close.


----------



## KartAnimal29

We tried to make Snow last night but it didn't work. Looks like our set up is only good for temps in the mid 20's


----------



## SnowFakers

KartAnimal29;1660519 said:


> We tried to make Snow last night but it didn't work. Looks like our set up is only good for temps in the mid 20's


Where you at in CT? Looking forward to your updates this year. Still looking warm for december?


----------



## 07PSDCREW

KartAnimal29;1660519 said:


> We tried to make Snow last night but it didn't work. Looks like our set up is only good for temps in the mid 20's


Ha ha it was 25 deg out last night and early this morning here!!


----------



## 02powerstroke

34 here on the cape tonight


----------



## SnowFakers

48 here. Things are warming after it barely hit 50 during the day last week.


----------



## KartAnimal29

SnowFakers;1660756 said:


> Where you at in CT? Looking forward to your updates this year. Still looking warm for december?


Southington/Bristol area and it keeps going back an forth for December. We need that one big system to change the overall pattern


----------



## KartAnimal29

07PSDCREW;1660758 said:


> Ha ha it was 25 deg out last night and early this morning here!!


Yeah it got down to 24 here but my buddy wanted to try a 7pm , which I knew it wouldn't work. We have some nice cold air for next week so we'll try again. like I said it needs to be in the mid 20's for our set up to work


----------



## KartAnimal29

A little eye candy from the GFS this afternoon. For those new peolpe or those who forgot the time stamp is on the bottom of the pic. Will it happen ??? Who knows it's still 9 days out but we will be seeing some cold temps during this time.


----------



## KartAnimal29

The 18z run of the GFS keeps the storm to the south with SE CT, MA and the Cape getting Snow.The Canadian and FIM both have this system. The EURO say's no way.


----------



## KartAnimal29

This is for Thursday now


----------



## MSsnowplowing

No no no no, NO SNOW until after the 18th.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Even I don't want snow...not one truck is ready. I need sand, and I need to clean the garage to get my plows out. And lights and all the crap that goes with it. No snow!


----------



## lucky921

2006Sierra1500;1661173 said:


> Even I don't want snow...not one truck is ready. I need sand, and I need to clean the garage to get my plows out. And lights and all the crap that goes with it. No snow!


 I see some of the tv mets are talking about the snow hope it don't for a few more weeks


----------



## NAHA

Iam ready did all my maintenance 2 weeks ago. LET IT SNOW


----------



## braceyaself

waiting on our snow pushers praying for no snow lol


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

And I'm usually the one praying for snow...


----------



## 07PSDCREW

I remember someone looking for accurate snowfall totals and I came accross a site 
It is called Weatherworksinc.com It is a paid site but has a coupon on the home page for 20$ off. Just thought I'd share.


----------



## KartAnimal29

MSsnowplowing;1661171 said:


> No no no no, NO SNOW until after the 18th.


I told my buddy here in town about this yesterday and he said the same thing. He's got 125 house still to clean up.


----------



## KartAnimal29




----------



## braceyaself

What you think Kart? Any real Chance ?


----------



## KartAnimal29

50/50 chance


----------



## Santry426

50/50 is better then nothing ! I got a new spreader I wanna pay off quick


----------



## quigleysiding

No No No No No No Not Yet pumpkin:


----------



## KartAnimal29

OK I'm not saying that this will happen as there is stil way to much time to go before this makes it to us but this is what the EURO showed last night. The system moves off the coast then straight up into CT. Starts as rain but switches to snow. GFS has this system moving off the coast and then OTS, out to sea , keeping us with next to nothing, at least here in central CT. The further East you are the better chance at seeing more.










EURO snow fall map


----------



## fordtruck661

This is 00z European model run from early this morning

By the way Im not ready for snow. Still have fall clean ups and I have not even looked at my plow yet (may be I will do that today since it's raining)


----------



## nepatsfan

Look at all of you jumping on the no snow bandwagon. Thank god all of us paranoid people got everything serviced and ready to go a month ago!


----------



## KartAnimal29

GFS is running right now. More to come


----------



## KartAnimal29

It's more to the South keeping us with very low amount of Snow but man is it COLD. Right now you have to take the middle of the road between the EURO and the GFS. Chances are good we see something, that I'll go with. How much is the question and that won't be answered for a few days if not Sunday night.EURO states in a little wile. let see what that shows this time


----------



## lucky921

KartAnimal29;1661506 said:


> It's more to the South keeping us with very low amount of Snow but man is it COLD. Right now you have to take the middle of the road between the EURO and the GFS. Chances are good we see something, that I'll go with. How much is the question and that won't be answered for a few days if not Sunday night.EURO states in a little wile. let see what that shows this time


thanks kart I'm not ready so it will happen still covering boats and fishing


----------



## unhcp

hmmm, maybe next week?


----------



## KartAnimal29

EURO was a bit West this run with Western CT and MA getting a few inches everyone else rain. So the model madness starts for this season already. It won't take much for this to come back to the east some more to get more peolpe into the cold air. I'm just happy we have something to try over the next week


----------



## lucky921

KartAnimal29;1661550 said:


> EURO was a bit West this run with Western CT and MA getting a few inches everyone else rain. So the model madness starts for this season already. It won't take much for this to come back to the east some more to get more peolpe into the cold air. I'm just happy we have something to try over the next week


 should be fun


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

This is a good dry run for our weather accuracy though


----------



## SnowFakers

Getting me excited.


----------



## SnowFakers

Not looking too bad, the 17th?


----------



## eastcoastjava

i hope not, giving into superstition but a few years ago we got the halloween storm and then nothing for the rest of that winter. Plus i still have to undercoat my truck, this time i am hoping for rain, i need my cleanups.


----------



## CCL Landscaping

Had some light flurries here this morning....and so it begins


----------



## KartAnimal29

SnowFakers;1661593 said:


> Not looking too bad, the 17th?


Don't even bother looking at 10 days out because if you look right now that map doesn't even look anything like this one. I'll update on this coming weeks system after the EURO runs. 1:30 or so


----------



## KartAnimal29

12z ECM is way OTS


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

I will kill myself if it snows on Thursday.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Literally................


----------



## atvriderinmass

Looking good for Thursday! Starting my snow dance tonight. Woohooo!


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Had some fairly heavy snow here this morning, too warm to stick and it didn't last long. I really need to get my trucks ready.


----------



## KartAnimal29

THEGOLDPRO;1661991 said:


> I will kill myself if it snows on Thursday.


Well the good thing for you is it's not going to snow on Thursday


----------



## NAHA

what 8 to 14 inches??


----------



## KartAnimal29

NAHA;1662148 said:


> what 8 to 14 inches??


Not at the moment , everything went East over the last 18 hours or so. I wouldn't be surprised to see it come back West over the next 2 days but not much. Sunday will be the day to say what is going to happen


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Oh thank God....


----------



## KartAnimal29

This one is done. It's was at least nice to be excited for a day or 2 again. The EURO is showing a flat pattern , no more trough. This baby is going OTS


----------



## BillyRgn

I think it was a good wake up call, helps to get everyone's a** in gear.


----------



## KartAnimal29

BillyRgn;1662282 said:


> I think it was a good wake up call, helps to get everyone's a** in gear.


You got that one right man. Half of me is glad and the other half is sad. I really wanted to see a nice snow fall but I do have a good amount of clean ups left to do. My buddy is going to be very happy when I see him today as he has 125 houses that he's starting this Monday for clean ups. Oh by the way he still has the sander and snow blower for sale is anyone is looking , http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=1656334&postcount=90


----------



## theholycow

Drove through a moderately dense storm of large, fluffy flakes yesterday in Oxford, MA...in bright sunshine. It was crazy. Then later that day there was a ton of hail, alternating with snow, sleet, wintry mix, etc. Nothing stuck (except some of the hail sticking to grass).

Oh, and MA DOT's Oxford yard has had their two towplows lined up for a few weeks now, and one seems to be sitting there with a truck already hooked up, ready to deploy at a moment's notice.


----------



## CCL Landscaping

theholycow;1662482 said:


> Drove through a moderately dense storm of large, fluffy flakes yesterday in Oxford, MA...in bright sunshine. It was crazy. Then later that day there was a ton of hail, alternating with snow, sleet, wintry mix, etc. Nothing stuck (except some of the hail sticking to grass).
> 
> Oh, and MA DOT's Oxford yard has had their two towplows lined up for a few weeks now, and one seems to be sitting there with a truck already hooked up, ready to deploy at a moment's notice.


I was there for that at 20 and 56. Do you plow in the area?


----------



## Santry426

Heard someone say something about tuesday, anyone?


----------



## CCL Landscaping

Santry426;1662816 said:


> Heard someone say something about tuesday, anyone?


Everything I've seen says up to an inch Monday night into Tuesday morning


----------



## KartAnimal29

Santry426;1662816 said:


> Heard someone say something about tuesday, anyone?


Flurries at the most is all you will see. The weather for the next 2 weeks is boring. Cold coming in for the first part of this week then turning warm. It's all good I have a bunch of clean ups to do.


----------



## Maleko

For CT supposed to start as rain then change to a mix by early am Tuesday temps in the 20's Tuesday morning.
News said could be slick spots... And I don't have my sander in nor do any of my friends. Lovely.


----------



## CCL Landscaping

Maleko;1663211 said:


> For CT supposed to start as rain then change to a mix by early am Tuesday temps in the 20's Tuesday morning.
> News said could be slick spots... And I don't have my sander in nor do any of my friends. Lovely.


Just saw the same for mass. What do you think kart gonna be icy?


----------



## KartAnimal29

CCL Landscaping;1663216 said:


> Just saw the same for mass. What do you think kart gonna be icy?


Yeah there is going to be a few areas that see a heavy burst but I can't say where as no one really knows. The morning commute has a good chance at being a messy one. My buddy just text me asking is he should put the sander on at the end of the day. I'll see what I can dig up this afternoon , sorry that's the best I can do guys . This is going to be , I got an inch wile your buddy the next town over get's nothing. This will not be a plowing event and should melt just after sunrise


----------



## KartAnimal29




----------



## Santry426

to put the spreader in or not hmmm


----------



## lucky921

Santry426;1663273 said:


> to put the spreader in or not hmmm


Yep that the big question what you think kart


----------



## pats plowing

figures not one sander ready. cmon Kart need updates


----------



## KartAnimal29

This is from Meteorologist Ryan Hanrahan from NBC30. I'd put the sander on to be safe. It's going to be a tough call as to who get's a dusting or who get's and inch or 2

Yeah as long as we actually keep this precip going through about 12z, I see no reason why we can't have a quick burst of steadier snow to the coastline. 



I also would keep an eye for a potential flash freeze in the 10-12z range over the interior. We could go from like 34F to 28F pretty quickly with steady snow falling...this could actually be a pretty nasty morning commute if that pans out...obviously a lot will depend on if we can get that steadier burst of precip versus just spottier/lighter stuff.


----------



## lucky921

That not good


----------



## 07PSDCREW

Kart, what is 10-12z? What does "z" mean? Thanks.


----------



## J29

07PSDCREW;1663362 said:


> Kart, what is 10-12z? What does "z" mean? Thanks.


The Z refers to Zulu, or Coordinated Universal Time, which for whatever reason is abbreviated with the initials UTC. Eastern Standard Time is 5 hours behind UTC time. 10z would be 5am EST. I know that's a long winded answer, but meteorologists use UTC time for everything. Hope that helps.


----------



## 07PSDCREW

Definitely does! Thanks for the detail..


----------



## mulcahy mowing

So we start it off with one of the suck storms the big "do I go" great. so ready for summer.


----------



## BillyRgn

If you put it on you won't need it if you don't you will need it


----------



## CCL Landscaping

Does anyone even have bulk salt yet? i sure don't


----------



## ducaticorse

Latest anyone? Looking like a complete waste of time to me, but Im right on the water (Boston and Cambridge) in the area marked in (blue). I just don't see any of this sticking at this point and the ocean temps are too high....

I think Im just gonna load the bed of a one ton and put 5 gals in the back of one of the jeeps. Hoping I wont have to though.


----------



## Santry426

I don't even think my guy has any material yet. I held off can't see putting it when the 10 day shows almost 60 by the weekend


----------



## ducaticorse

Im more worried about liability than the 10 day forecast.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

They don't have salt at the yard yet.


----------



## Maleko

THEGOLDPRO;1663567 said:


> They don't have salt at the yard yet.


Was just thinking the same.


----------



## eastcoastjava

Better bust out the rain gear for work tomorrow. Doing leafs no matter what, only have ten 5 gallon pals of salt so if it does and that is a big does snow i wont bother. Just blow it with a backpack for my rezi's


----------



## ducaticorse

eastcoastjava;1663674 said:


> Better bust out the rain gear for work tomorrow. Doing leafs no matter what, only have ten 5 gallon pals of salt so if it does and that is a big does snow i wont bother. Just blow it with a backpack for my rezi's


Just rain at a decent clip here in Danvers now.


----------



## A&J Landscaping

Whats going on out there boys anybody have snow yet nothing down here in westerly RI.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Raining...nothing but it.


----------



## abbe

Think it's a waste of time. I'm out up in providence area. Nothing but rain


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Snowing pretty steadily here in the Oxford area now.


----------



## ducaticorse

Flakes in Danvers. I'd be hard pressed to think that any action will be needed at this point.


----------



## CCL Landscaping

Steady here nothing sticking


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Sticking to certain driveways here. Grass covered. Still snowing steadily, very heavy at times.


----------



## MSsnowplowing

Yes 6 inches of Rain!!! 

Oh didn't I tell you I switched my plow to a giant squeezegee so I'm going out.

 :laughing:  :laughing:


----------



## BillyRgn

Flurrying starting to stop now, was snowing pretty good around 5 very tiny trace amounts in my back yard other than that waaaay to warm


----------



## ducaticorse

2006Sierra1500;1663822 said:


> Sticking to certain driveways here. Grass covered. Still snowing steadily, very heavy at times.[/QUOT
> 
> Over...


----------



## theholycow

CCL Landscaping;1662554 said:


> I was there for that at 20 and 56. Do you plow in the area?


No, I just drive through on my way to the office. I don't plow professionally anymore, just my own stuff.

Snowed pretty hard this morning but nothing stuck to pavement. Everything else, even the occasional leaf on the pavement, is white.

I saw an OshKosh spreading salt on 395 in Oxford. Also, a few days ago I noticed that CT had brined overpasses on 395.


----------



## MSsnowplowing

What a difference just a few hours makes.

Nothing on the road but if this keeps up till 1pm.

It may be salting time.


----------



## SnowFakers

All stopped on the shoreline


----------



## MSsnowplowing

All done here also, can't even go out and salt. 

Plus side, this woke up a few people, I'm going out to take a look at a few places to put bids in. 

Nothing like waiting till you see snow flakes coming down.


----------



## 07PSDCREW

I seen a salt truck dumping salt on the on ramps from 495 to rt2 today. The ramp was dry be he was still throwing salt/sand mix...


----------



## wildbroncobilly

1" on the cape stuck to the lawns and the trees only


----------



## KartAnimal29

Next time frame to watch is the 24th - 26th. We are going to be on a seesaw with the temp till the end of the month. Nice for a few days then back to the cold air. It's tough to get a good snow this time of year but anything can happen.


----------



## 07PSDCREW

kartanimal29;1664608 said:


> next time frame to watch is the 24th - 26th. We are going to be on a seesaw with the temp till the end of the month. Nice for a few days then back to the cold air. It's tough to get a good snow this time of year but anything can happen.


Happy 1,000 posts Kart!!!


----------



## lucky921

Hey kart what you think some say there going to be cold in December now and stormy pattern thanks for your great work and bbc


----------



## KartAnimal29

I haven't really been paying attention lately. I dig around and see what the monthly's say after the F1 race from TX this afternoon. The 24-26 looks like a small clipper system and now there is something a bit bigger around the 27th-29th.


----------



## snopushin ford

Kart, your information last winter had me hooked on checking this thread out for better weather info than what was on tv. If you have a chance, whats the temps looking like into early December? trying to figure out when I will get layed off. Thanks a lot and keep up the good work!! Matt


----------



## KartAnimal29

Last I looked Dec was going to be above normal for temps. Now when I say above normal that means 2 or 3 deg warmer then normal. Hartford is around 40 for a high and 22 for a low. Like I said after the race this afternoon I'll spend some time looking around to see what the latest will be . Check back around 6pm , maybe later, but I'll get to today.


----------



## CashinH&P

KartAnimal29;1666088 said:


> I haven't really been paying attention lately. I dig around and see what the monthly's say after the F1 race from TX this afternoon. The 24-26 looks like a small clipper system and now there is something a bit bigger around the 27th-29th.


Ugh I have clean ups until the end of November. Then I get my wisdom teeth out on the 13 of December and then I move into my new house on the 17, No snow until after Christmas for me please!


----------



## eastcoastjava

CashinH&P;1666098 said:


> Ugh I have clean ups until the end of November. Then I get my wisdom teeth out on the 13 of December and then I move into my new house on the 17, No snow until after Christmas for me please!


Reminds me, i got all 4 teeth yanked the day before nemo last year. Boy did those few days after suck. no dip, no coffee, just water.


----------



## KartAnimal29

Never got to looking around I was caught up on the Tornado's today.


----------



## KartAnimal29

DT outlook for Dec , Jan and Feb. Orange is the first part of the month , Violet is second half.


----------



## lucky921

KartAnimal29;1666559 said:


> DT outlook for Dec , Jan and Feb. Orange is the first part of the month , Violet is second half.


Interesting saw his hole outlook hope he right be nice


----------



## KartAnimal29

He's one of the better Met's out there and is one not to sugar coat stuff. His YT weekly videos are good cuz he really get's into how things work and it's easy for the beginner to see what he's talking about. Him and Steve D are pretty much on the same page as to how this season is going to turn out. Matt Noyes is also very good but I haven't looked lately to see what he's been thinking


----------



## SnowFakers

Im really liking what I see!


----------



## NAHA

Stupid mobile site cant see any pics just ?in abox


----------



## 07PSDCREW

NAHA;1666610 said:


> Stupid mobile site cant see any pics just ?in abox


I can see them on iPhone mobile site..?


----------



## NAHA

I have a droid


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

NAHA;1666702 said:


> I have a droid


Hit the menu key and select "View Desktop Site" or something similar.


----------



## NAHA

Its a little better using the desktop site just what kart posted is still a blue box with a question mark in it. I had to use my laptop to see what he posted


----------



## theholycow

What browser are you using? You might want to try a different browser.


----------



## KartAnimal29

The 23-24 looks to be a norther CT up north even. it's not going to be a big one if we see anything out of it. The 27-29 is looking good right now, but they always do this far out LOL. The EURO and CMC both show SNE getting a good snow fall. The 18z GFS just got done and it's trending towards the EURO and CMC. Just to let you all know too the GFS is showing something for the 2-3 and 5-6 but that's way to far out to get into right now. Just giving you all a heads up.

Just want to put this out there for the new people that might be watching. Everything I post is , As Of Now. Things can and do change very quick. It doesn't take much to go from 12 in. to all rain


----------



## KartAnimal29

6 to day outlook


----------



## SnowFakers

Thinking snow or just some cold?


----------



## KartAnimal29

The first one will be next to nothing or nothing. The 29th has me very interested


----------



## lucky921

KartAnimal29;1667099 said:


> The first one will be next to nothing or nothing. The 29th has me very interested


Thanks kart DT and others talking about hope it happens


----------



## mansf123

When does everyone usually wrap up the lansdcaping season. Im planning on calling it quits the first week of december. Every year i try to plan it but somehow it dosnt work. once i switch into winter mode i want nothing to do with landscaping until spring so it sucks if december is snowless


----------



## wilsonsground

mansf123;1667238 said:


> When does everyone usually wrap up the lansdcaping season. Im planning on calling it quits the first week of december. Every year i try to plan it but somehow it dosnt work. once i switch into winter mode i want nothing to do with landscaping until spring so it sucks if december is snowless


Landscape right up to you can't anymore. Get the sander and plows ready over a weekend to make sure nothing is needed. But I'd go right up to the last minute if possible. It's money you'll lose otherwise IMO. Get it while you can.


----------



## KartAnimal29

What Wilson said.Keep booking them and working till you can't do it anymore. At least you will have work lined up already for the spring with the jobs you didn't get to.


----------



## KartAnimal29

29th system.The FIM , GEM, ECM and GFS have this system positioned similarly. It's still a ways out there but it's looking good so far. Now we get to see how the model handle it and see if the 2 systems can phase at the right time.


----------



## SnowFakers

KartAnimal29;1667282 said:


> 29th system.The FIM , GEM, ECM and GFS have this system positioned similarly. It's still a ways out there but it's looking good so far. Now we get to see how the model handle it and see if the 2 systems can phase at the right time.


Sounds like music to our ears


----------



## KartAnimal29

I'd be happy with 2 in. just to cover things up. I was just looking at the cold that's coming on Sunday. Sunday's lows are going to be cold. I might have to get my buddy to drag his ass out of bed and fire the snow gun up..

Danbury, CT
SUN 06Z 24-NOV 32.0 
SUN 12Z 24-NOV 30.0 
SUN 18Z 24-NOV 27.1


----------



## stevejfromRI

plow is ready.... wooo hooo


----------



## 07PSDCREW

Mines ready too...


----------



## NAHA

Iam pretty sure the plow weighs more than that dumb car I mean smart crap


----------



## 07PSDCREW

NAHA;1667413 said:


> Iam pretty sure the plow weighs more than that dumb car I mean smart crap


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## fisher_ma

07PSDCREW;1667406 said:


> Mines ready too...


Do you have Timbrens on that thing or does it carry the weight fine?


----------



## theholycow

stevejfromRI;1667368 said:


> plow is ready.... wooo hooo


Username says stevej, but we know you're really Steve Urkell.


----------



## BillyRgn

I woulda put a v plow on her


----------



## stevejfromRI

I meant to do that....(snort)

Gotta love people who will put a plow on anything.. keeps us amused.


----------



## theholycow

stevejfromRI;1667455 said:


> Gotta love people who will put a plow on anything.. keeps us amused.


...and keeps them from shoveling!


----------



## nepatsfan

stevej, how do you like your saltdogg? I just bought the 2250


----------



## aclawn

:waving: Ready for anything this year! ussmileyflag


----------



## eastcoastjava

aclawn;1667788 said:


> :waving: Ready for anything this year! ussmileyflag


seems like one hell of a snow melter you have there, My real question is who in their right mind thought of this contraption.... reminds me of the MBTA's piece junk snowzilla


----------



## stevejfromRI

nepatsfan;1667632 said:


> stevej, how do you like your saltdogg? I just bought the 2250


it runs well, but i have feed issues with wet material.. the commercial vibrators they sell are a bit pricey, but im sure it would solve the problem.
all in all i have 4 seasons out of it and its been solid for me.


----------



## stevejfromRI

Where can i get one of those snow melters.... thats just bad a$$

guess there are ******** in russia too..


----------



## NAHA

In mother Russia snow melts you


----------



## mansf123

Whats everyones thoughts on the potential storm next week? I think we might end up getting some snow if things come togeather.


----------



## KartAnimal29

mansf123;1667932 said:


> Whats everyones thoughts on the potential storm next week? I think we might end up getting some snow if things come togeather.


It's a close call right now. Saturday or Sunday will be the day to tell


----------



## lucky921

KartAnimal29;1667959 said:


> It's a close call right now. Saturday or Sunday will be the day to tell


Thanks kart getting very intersting


----------



## Santry426

http://www.climate.gov/news-features/videos/us-winter-climate-outlook-2013-14


----------



## ramair2k

Channel 7 News here in Boston..(I know..) said next Wednesday, Day before ThanksGiving is going to be 55 and rain. Not sure if thats the storm being discussed here or if its another system.


----------



## aclawn




----------



## SnowFakers

Hoping to drop the blade next week


----------



## KartAnimal29

GFS comes back to the EURO. Snow inland and mix on the Coast. The Cape and SE MA looks to be Rain. Still not saying this is going to happen just like this as these system's are not even in the lower 48 yet. Wait till Saturday night or Sunday.


----------



## atvriderinmass

Can't wait! Up to 50 driveways now with my Ford Ranger, Calls are still coming in. Doing my snow dance every night.


----------



## KartAnimal29

EURO GFS and CMC


----------



## SnowFakers

atvriderinmass;1668350 said:


> Can't wait! Up to 50 driveways now with my Ford Ranger, Calls are still coming in. Doing my snow dance every night.


That's a tall task for the truck! Good luck this year!


----------



## KartAnimal29

SnowFakers;1668394 said:


> That's a tall task for the truck! Good luck this year!


I also have a Ranger, 34 driveways in town. I've been plowing for 25 years and this is the best truck for driveways hands down. There is no way I'd do any lots in this truck. All you have to do is keep up with the storm and don't go beating the crap out of the truck and you will be alright. Also make sure you run a bigger tranny cooler on it, heat kills the tranny. Matter of fact there are a lot of people in town that have plows on small Nissan's and Dodges. The town I live in use to be a factory town so there are a tone of multi family houses with narrow driveways. Having a smaller truck with a 6.5 blade makes my phone ring a lot during the winter and even get waved down during storms. I want to drop a 302 in it with a C3 tranny one day


----------



## SnowFakers

KartAnimal29;1668408 said:


> I also have a Ranger, 34 driveways in town. I've been plowing for 25 years and this is the best truck for driveways hands down. There is no way I'd do any lots in this truck. All you have to do is keep up with the storm and don't go beating the crap out of the truck and you will be alright. Also make sure you run a bigger tranny cooler on it, heat kills the tranny. Matter of fact there are a lot of people in town that have plows on small Nissan's and Dodges. The town I live in use to be a factory town so there are a tone of multi family houses with narrow driveways. Having a smaller truck with a 6.5 blade makes my phone ring a lot during the winter and even get waved down during storms. I want to drop a 302 in it with a C3 tranny one day


This is exactly what I keep reading! I have a 5 speed so no need for a tranny cooler but I'm hoping I'll be alright this year.


----------



## rjfetz1

KartAnimal29;1668408 said:


> I also have a Ranger, 34 driveways in town. I've been plowing for 25 years


Hey Kart - I Just woke up from summer hibernation, talk is possible snow next week, not ready yet myself. 
I had you pegged for upper 20's, not pushing over the hill!(lol). 
Did you get any racing in this year? Time sure is ticking for you. 
That blizzard last year must have taken you days to clean up with a ranger. How many times you get stuck? You know you can't be doing alot of shoveling at your age. 
LOL - good to c u again!


----------



## KartAnimal29

rjfetz1;1668425 said:


> Hey Kart - I Just woke up from summer hibernation, talk is possible snow next week, not ready yet myself.
> I had you pegged for upper 20's, not pushing over the hill!(lol).
> Did you get any racing in this year? Time sure is ticking for you.
> That blizzard last year must have taken you days to clean up with a ranger. How many times you get stuck? You know you can't be doing alot of shoveling at your age.
> LOL - good to c u again!


HAHAH pushing 41 bud. Sold all my racin stuff this summer and bought some jet ski's. The blizzard had everyone at a crawl. I just used the snow blowers and made about 5 or 6 passes in the driveways then took a little at a time with the truck. My buddy that has over 90 places and had to do the same thing even with his full size 3500's. All of his lots had to be done with a loader. I got stuck once but shoveled myself out in 10 min. It was my owe fault , I got ballzy LOL It was the first push into the backyard and the snow wrapped around the back side of the blade. Shoveling I don't mind. A great man told me one time do you want to know the secret to life? I said sure. He then said don't stop moving. I go out most of the time by myself and it's it get's deep I have a few kids in the hood that I grab to help.


----------



## rjfetz1

KartAnimal29;1668436 said:


> Shoveling I don't mind. A great man told me one time do you want to know the secret to life? I said sure. He then said don't stop moving.


Sorry to hear you sold all your racing stuff. 
Jet skies are a blast of their own. 
I totally agree about keep moving. My wife keeps saying each year "haven't you had enough yet"? I say "what do you want me to do sit on the couch"? no thanks. Gotta keep moving and stay busy, just not as busy as in my younger years. You don't stop playing because you get old, you get old because you stop playing.
Lets see what this winter brings.....


----------



## ducaticorse

atvriderinmass;1668350 said:


> Can't wait! Up to 50 driveways now with my Ford Ranger, Calls are still coming in. Doing my snow dance every night.


How do you do 50 driveways with one light truck in an acceptable amount of time to the customer? I suppose its possible with a dusting, but you're going to be out of business with any real sort of snow accumulation. At least I would be.


----------



## rjfetz1

ducaticorse;1668458 said:


> How do you do 50 driveways with one light truck in an acceptable amount of time to the customer? I suppose its possible with a dusting, but you're going to be out of business with any real sort of snow accumulation. At least I would be.


Kart does 34, that I can see, but 50 I would agree with you.


----------



## CashinH&P

ducaticorse;1668458 said:


> How do you do 50 driveways with one light truck in an acceptable amount of time to the customer? I suppose its possible with a dusting, but you're going to be out of business with any real sort of snow accumulation. At least I would be.


I thought the same thing.


----------



## KartAnimal29

The 34 takes me about 8 to 10 hours and there all pretty much right on top of each other. I will not take anymore unless there right next door to each other. Maybe he doesn't get out of the truck , just pushed.


----------



## ducaticorse

KartAnimal29;1668525 said:


> The 34 takes me about 8 to 10 hours and there all pretty much right on top of each other. I will not take anymore unless there right next door to each other. Maybe he doesn't get out of the truck , just pushed.


Like I said, I'd be out of business at ten hours per storm, unless it was a haymaker like our blizzard last year. But mine are all commercial income properties. I imagine he must be doing SOME shoveling.

50 Drives in one light truck unless they are 50 side by side seems like nonsense to me. What would he do if we got blitzed with an 8 inch storm of quick heavy wet? That homesteader will fold quicker than sheet of paper. No thank you.


----------



## KartAnimal29

ducaticorse;1668527 said:


> Like I said, I'd be out of business at ten hours per storm, unless it was a haymaker like our blizzard last year. But mine are all commercial income properties. I imagine he must be doing SOME shoveling.
> 
> 50 Drives in one light truck unless they are 50 side by side seems like nonsense to me. What would he do if we got blitzed with an 8 inch storm of quick heavy wet? That homesteader will fold quicker than sheet of paper. No thank you.


Homesteader HAHAHA I got the Meyers 6.5 steel plow. I keep all the houses that have 4x4's till the end and just about everyone I have is cool with the time it takes me to get there. I'm sure if I had someone with me for every storm I could knock off about an hour to hour and a half. But I like to keep all the $$$ to myself  I did pick up 2 new houses that are 2 streets over and I might dump a few of the houses that are on the other side of town that I only plow for. I'd rather keep my full time customers happy.


----------



## nepatsfan

50 driveways in a blizzard is impossible with a ranger. I don't care if the're side by side


----------



## SnowFakers

nepatsfan;1668635 said:


> 50 driveways in a blizzard is impossible with a ranger. I don't care if the're side by side


The truck would be getting hurt but I don't think its Impossible if you get a few passes done with a snowblower and plowed with the storm from the start.


----------



## nepatsfan

SnowFakers;1668648 said:


> The truck would be getting hurt but I don't think its Impossible if you get a few passes done with a snowblower and plowed with the storm from the start.


What happens when you get 6 inches an hour like 1 of the storms last year? Good luck to you.....I think 20 would be pushing it with a ranger.


----------



## eastcoastjava

last year i saw a guy plowing in nemo with a tiny snow-dog on a single cab ranger,first time i saw him he was barley pushing i mean there was easily 10 pushing 15 inches on the ground on the drives he was doing, saw him a few hours later stuck snow totally wrapped his blade he was digging and had to move a massive pile to even think about backing out, wanted to stop and pull him out but i had to go to a call for a tree down across a road, then he got stuck on main road blocking both lanes, i recall i was really angry at him because i had a line of light trucks behind me for a tree across the road with wires involved so i called our loader got him out and told him to told him to pack it up the roads he was on were way to dangerous, hot wires/trees down. some guys amazed me on how stupid they could be in that storm, 

You can plow with a ranger, dakota,titian, what ever these small trucks are. But when it comes down at high snowfall rates in a short time like what we saw one to many times last year you are bound to have some difficulties. I mean if our 3500's and triaxles on roads are having trouble and blowing salt/sand to get themselves out than these little trucks are struggling----that was nemo for ya.


----------



## KartAnimal29

Looks like all the models trended to the West late yesterday and over night giving us Rain. It's not looking good for Snow but it's not over yet. I'd say finally call will be made tomorrow night but it's not looking good. Cape Rain , CT Rain, MA Rain but the Western part might see a few inches.

As for the Ranger  The Blizzard I was out till 9:30PM and then called it. I couldn't see anything and I wasn't going to kill my truck or myself. I tried to keep my tougher driveways open but that didn't happen. Like I said I did have to make a few passes with the snow blower at each driveway.  I did sub out a bunch of them to a friend that has a dump truck and even he had problems. I gave him about 12 houses that are on the outside of town. I even had to have one of my other buddy's with a skid steer open a few up that I have to push way into the back, again I wasn't going to kill my truck. 36in of Snow is no good for any Truck. Now with the majority of our storms around 8 to 12 in. the Ranger is the perfect "driveway machine" you just have to plow with the storm. Yeah it would be nice to have an F350 with a 10ft blade but then I wouldn't be doing any of the houses that I have. I get a ton of calls due to having a 6.5 blade with all of theses narrow driveways in town. An 8ft blade would be tearing up the lawns on the side of the driveways.

Now isn't this a cute truck Thumbs Up


----------



## ducaticorse

KartAnimal29;1668531 said:


> Homesteader HAHAHA I got the Meyers 6.5 steel plow. I keep all the houses that have 4x4's till the end and just about everyone I have is cool with the time it takes me to get there. I'm sure if I had someone with me for every storm I could knock off about an hour to hour and a half. But I like to keep all the $$$ to myself  I did pick up 2 new houses that are 2 streets over and I might dump a few of the houses that are on the other side of town that I only plow for. I'd rather keep my full time customers happy.


I didn't say YOU had a homesteader, donkey with the 50 driveways and soon to be out of business has a homesteader....


----------



## mulcahy mowing

Whole bunch of "donkeys" around me with half tons. They win the work because they're costs are less.


----------



## ducaticorse

mulcahy mowing;1668994 said:


> Whole bunch of "donkeys" around me with half tons. They win the work because they're costs are less.


Ehh, each vehicle has its proper place. Point is that a ford ranger with a homesteader plow doing 50 driveways is insane.


----------



## SnowFakers

Is that for Tuesday or Friday kart? I have heard that there was a possibility of an inch or 2 on Tuesday night and a few inches Friday evening. Just want to see which you are talking about


----------



## CCL Landscaping

Its starting to get real cold


----------



## SnowFakers

High tomorrow is 31 with 30 mph gusts, oh boy that's fun


----------



## CCL Landscaping

Its starting to get real cold


----------



## MSsnowplowing

My app says flurries tomorrow afternoon. 
Rain only next week.
Icy conditions 12-5
A mixture of snow and rain for 12-6
its a new app I got for the phone so we shall see how accurate it is. I like the long range feature on it. But we all know new England weather is funny and can change in a heartbeat.


----------



## 07PSDCREW

MSsnowplowing;1669070 said:


> My app says flurries tomorrow afternoon.
> Rain only next week.
> Icy conditions 12-5
> A mixture of snow and rain for 12-6
> its a new app I got for the phone so we shall see how accurate it is. I like the long range feature on it. But we all know new England weather is funny and can change in a heartbeat.


What app? iPhone or droid?


----------



## mansf123

Snowing lightly in mansfield area


----------



## 07PSDCREW

Just opened the back door to let the mutt out and was surprised to see snow!


----------



## SnowFakers

Snowing out! I love it


----------



## MSsnowplowing

07PSDCREW;1669085 said:


> What app? iPhone or droid?


Windows phone, the app is called AccuWeather and does forcasts for 13 days out.

I'm looking at Saturday 12-7 right now, 35 high.

It's forcasting Friday 12-6 snow

It doesn't tell you how many inches just looking at snow.

Oh and it's snowing here in Norwich, Montville area.

I walked out on my porch and 1 minute later the wind picked up and wham it starting snowing.
But it's already dying down.


----------



## Jeremie444

Snow coming down in my area(northern RI) right now. Thumbs Up we'll see how long it lasts for doubt it will last on the ground.


----------



## 07PSDCREW

I just grabbed the first rollover wreck from this snow squall. My co-worker is grabbing the second.. It's a bit slippery out on secondary roads with the wind blowing. It's freezing over.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Trucks have snow on them. I was in Worcester until about 9:45 and the roads there are absolutely coated with ice.


----------



## SnowFakers

No more snow here on the shore. A little snow left on the grass but nothing on the roads


----------



## CashinH&P

just got in from the first salt run of the season.


----------



## 07PSDCREW

From Hudson to Rt 2 on 495 NB was a complete white out. Couldn't see anything for 15-20 miles. Then nothing at all coming down north of rt 2.


----------



## PLC1985

What's the latest for Wednesday ? Anyone hear anything yet ?


----------



## lucky921

PLC1985;1669354 said:


> What's the latest for Wednesday ? Anyone hear anything yet ?


It's not looking good keep hearing rain hope it all changes to snow


----------



## KartAnimal29

This one is Rain.Tho I do think that Western to North Central Mass will see a Mixing Mess out of this. Tho I do have to say that for what we have been seeing with the Temp's and this system being the 2nd threat of Snow for Nov that this is a good signal that this Winter has the potential to being kind to us. If we had some blocking to our North then this would allow this system to slow down a bit and get the cold air in place. I'll still keep an eye on this as we all know things can change is 2 seconds but it's a pretty safe bet that this is Rain.

Onto the Dec 3-5 system I guess

Edit: Oh that blue line , the 540 line, is kinda pretty much the freezing line. It does necessarily mean it will Snow if it's below us but it's a good reference


----------



## KartAnimal29

ducaticorse;1668920 said:


> I didn't say YOU had a homesteader, donkey with the 50 driveways and soon to be out of business has a homesteader....


Now worries Bud. I was laughing cuz you said Homesteader


----------



## lucky921

Thanks kart stinks but it still early


----------



## PLC1985

Thanks kart animal was hoping you'd respond always keeping an eye on your post


----------



## KartAnimal29

This afternoons EURO. It's a pretty safe bet that this is what is going to happen. But you can also see that it wouldn't take much for it to go SE more. Like I said I'll still keep an eye on it but I'm not expecting to see anything real from this.


----------



## KartAnimal29

DT's Map


----------



## eastcoastjava

KartAnimal29;1669648 said:


> DT's Map


D----"may sh*t off all precip before cold air arrives" I hope that really doesn't happen. Best be wearing your rain coats.


----------



## chrisf250

So if I'm trying to get to Ohio for turkey day how much trouble am I in for


----------



## stevejfromRI

chrisf250;1670687 said:


> So if I'm trying to get to Ohio for turkey day how much trouble am I in for


this simulation just about sums it up for you....sorry kart!


----------



## chrisf250

Hahaha, that's what I'm thinking


----------



## SnowFakers

Come on I want snow


----------



## K5Man91

I'm still waiting for snow. Got three trucks ready.


----------



## lucky921

TV guys say a little Sunday or Monday


----------



## NAHA

Iam.ready iam ready iam ready


----------



## 07PSDCREW

NAHA;1671039 said:


> Iam.ready iam ready iam ready


X 2! Found out the Double cardan joint on my front driveshaft was seized. Thank god I found that before a storm... Rebuilt that today...so I hope all Is good now.


----------



## eastcoastjava

more ready for limbs and trees to come down than any snow. 60 MPH gust, i feel at least a few calls tomorrow.


----------



## lucky921

Ya we are ready sign 4 more lots today just need snow


----------



## mansf123

Starting to get that itch to push some snow. Won't be long


----------



## K5Man91

To what was said by lucky921 about possible snow Sunday or Monday, I haven't heard that anywhere.


----------



## CCL Landscaping

I heard snow for Sunday Monday too. Y'all have me scared about the dead pine at my landlords that I keep saying we need to take down. All the trucks and trailers are parked right under it


----------



## KartAnimal29

No Snow for at least 2 weeks. The PNA is Negative and the NAO is Positive. Nov will end warm and Dec will start warm. That's fine with me because I've been picking up small projects plus I still want to replace the hubs in my truck. Might even go as far as replacing the pumpkin gear oil and transfer case fluids. Spend the money now to save my ass later on


----------



## Maleko

Think this is gonna ice up. Forecast says 24 early tomorrow morning. Temps drop big time after midnight


----------



## lucky921

We'll 4-5-7 in Boston have snow sleet or rain between Sunday to Tuesday and said keep a eye on Tuesday interesting


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Happy Thanksgiving! Of course, we can't really give thanks for snow yet can we.


----------



## CCL Landscaping

Happy thanksgiving! My AccuWeather app is blowing up with snow in the forecast for next week


----------



## 07PSDCREW

Happy Turkey day to all the New Englanders!


----------



## KartAnimal29

Happy Native American Genocide Day


----------



## lucky921

Happy turky day to all of you guys


----------



## MSsnowplowing

CCL Landscaping;1671950 said:


> Happy thanksgiving! My AccuWeather app is blowing up with snow in the forecast for next week


Happy T-day to all.

Mine says a chance for rain or snow on 12-3 but not holding my breath.


----------



## KartAnimal29

I'm seeing rain to snow from central CT on north. Nothing for Eastern CT SE MA or RI. Personal I don't think we will see anything with the blocking being to far to the NE and a -PNA but I guess anything can happen. I'll look more into this when I get home. I really never gave this system a chance due to the NE NAO & -PNA


----------



## snopushin ford

so are there any other updates for this coming Tuesday?? The weather channels are not talking about it much but show it on the 7 day forecast. Hmm


----------



## rjfetz1

KartAnimal29;1672092 said:


> Personal I don't think we will see anything


I agree. Nothing to be concerned with.
Hey kart - looks like u got several new students this winter. Wonder if we lost some vets or they know it's still to early.? 
Btw - When do we start calling you Mr. Jetanimal??


----------



## KartAnimal29

snopushin ford;1672418 said:


> so are there any other updates for this coming Tuesday?? The weather channels are not talking about it much but show it on the 7 day forecast. Hmm


Nothing man. If we do see anything it will be small flurry or shower. Next week warms up a bit then the temps crash again around the 10th or so. But who knows maybe something will change in the next day or 2 but that's what I'm seeing as of right now.

Major cold is coming down from Canada , -30 for 850mb highs, that's cold but we will not be seeing it first. It hang out in the West and Mid West for this coming week. I know there are a lot of peolpe questioning what is going on with our weather lately. With all the signals that are being shown right now it should be 50 deg outside right now , but we all know that's not the case.



rjfetz1;1672422 said:


> I agree. Nothing to be concerned with.
> Hey kart - looks like u got several new students this winter. Wonder if we lost some vets or they know it's still to early.?
> Btw - When do we start calling you Mr. Jetanimal??


Yeah I see some new names posting , cool. The more the merrier. If anyone knows anything about the weather feel free to add your thought's. It will only help us all. Jetanimal LOL I'm buying another ski over the winter I just got to find that right deal and it has to be 1200cc or bigger Thumbs Up


----------



## SnowFakers

We need some snow, im almost out of cleanups to do.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Went and started up one of the trucks today and you know its cold when the damn thing ticks like a time bomb. Snows coming eventually...


----------



## nepatsfan

it's over....we aren't getting anything this winter. I'm ready for spring


----------



## BillyRgn

It's not even December yet


----------



## MSsnowplowing

The long range on my app is saying 2-3 inches around the 14th. 

Come on Snow you can do it -(said in a Cajun style voice)


----------



## KartAnimal29

nepatsfan;1672811 said:


> it's over....we aren't getting anything this winter. I'm ready for spring


Thumbs Up:laughing:



MSsnowplowing;1672858 said:


> The long range on my app is saying 2-3 inches around the 14th.
> 
> Come on Snow you can do it -(said in a Cajun style voice)


I agree as long as things stay on track with what is being shown right now.

Farmers Almanac predicted by Space Weather  Anyone been watching ISON??? I love how NASA has been lying. They got busted big time yesterday.

DECEMBER 2013
1st-3rd. Clearing, very cold.
4th-7th. Generally fair, followed by snow showers and scattered flurries.
8th-11th. Fair.
12th-15th. Increasing cloudiness, cold.
16th-19th. Major coastal storm with strong winds and heavy precipitation.
20th-23rd. Dry and tranquil.
24th-27th. Mild air overruns cold air, producing widespread wintry precipitation in time for Christmas.
28th-31st. Clear, turning colder.


----------



## KartAnimal29

From WX South

The Subtropical Jetstream is cranking up and will become an increasingly big factor as we go into December. This also has been absent the last couple of Winters. This Winter is shaping up to be a throwback "Old Fashioned" type of Winter, with storms and cold in much of the country, which also fits my Winter Outlook from October.


----------



## mansf123

Anyone think we will get anything tonight?


----------



## KartAnimal29

mansf123;1672997 said:


> Anyone think we will get anything tonight?


Nope and Tuesday is looking like nothing also. It's warms up this week


----------



## BillyRgn

Pretty icy out right now accidents everywhere, including a 6 car on the Merrit parkway mile before exit 60 northbound. Several cars sliding off roads


----------



## 07PSDCREW

BillyRgn;1673276 said:


> Pretty icy out right now accidents everywhere, including a 6 car on the Merrit parkway mile before exit 60 northbound. Several cars sliding off roads


70 car pileup here on 290 in Worcester!!


----------



## MSsnowplowing

Kart what do you think of the 9th?

my app is calling for over 2 inches Monday into Tuesday.


----------



## KartAnimal29

It looks good as of now but we all know how fast it can and will change. Let's get to Wednesday or Thursday and see how it looks then


----------



## KartAnimal29

We also have another one to watch around the 11th or 12th


----------



## KartAnimal29

Sweet. My buddy that owns a huge Co here in town just passed on 7 house to me all pretty much in the same area. There also mowing accounts. Looks like I'll be dumping a few house that are a bit out of the way  Now I just need it to start snowing


----------



## BillyRgn

07PSDCREW;1673372 said:


> 70 car pileup here on 290 in Worcester!!


Christ that's horrible the one on the parkway ended up being 9 cars I guess 3 more crashed with the pd there, 70 cars though man that's a long day


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Accuweather(sucks) is saying 5 inches for me on the 9th....good thing I cleaned the garage and put 2 of my blades on.


----------



## lucky921

2006Sierra1500;1673719 said:


> Accuweather(sucks) is saying 5 inches for me on the 9th....good thing I cleaned the garage and put 2 of my blades on.


Do you pay for your app my app don't show amounts of snow


----------



## MSsnowplowing

lucky921;1673726 said:


> Do you pay for your app my app don't show amounts of snow


Accuweather is a free app at least for me on the windows phone.

it shows the amount we are suppose to get based on your location and the day in question.

Like anything take it with a grain of salt for long range.


----------



## lucky921

MSsnowplowing;1673760 said:


> Accuweather is a free app at least for me on the windows phone.
> 
> it shows the amount we are suppose to get based on your location and the day in question.
> 
> Like anything take it with a grain of salt for long I found it thanks


----------



## 07PSDCREW

BillyRgn;1673569 said:


> Christ that's horrible the one on the parkway ended up being 9 cars I guess 3 more crashed with the pd there, 70 cars though man that's a long day


Here's a link...

http://www.masslive.com/news/worcester/index.ssf/2013/12/35_people_injured_2_seriously.html


----------



## mansf123

Last week of cleanups for us. Looks like things may get interesting going into next week.


----------



## mansf123

Anyone have any thoughts on Friday night or Sunday night? Haven't really had much time to look at forecast but I did see some snow in the forecast for the weekend


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Mostly rain from what I can see for a while for Central.


----------



## MSsnowplowing

Sigh, Am I ever going to get to try out my new plow :whistling:

It's all turned to rain :crying:


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

MSsnowplowing;1674887 said:


> Sigh, Am I ever going to get to try out my new plow :whistling:
> 
> It's all turned to rain :crying:


Oh, so its YOUR fault? :angry:


----------



## MSsnowplowing

2006Sierra1500;1675003 said:


> Oh, so its YOUR fault? :angry:


I bought it in October payup


----------



## 07PSDCREW

2006Sierra1500;1675003 said:


> Oh, so its YOUR fault? :angry:


If your gonna blame him, might as well blame me too!!


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

I'll just go ahead and blame my uncle...he just put an 8' HD on his new truck. Screw it, I'll just blame everyone.


----------



## PLC1985

Hey I'm hearing some activity this weekend. Accuweather says 2-4 in Agawam Sunday night. Idk I've looked at some discussions and it doesn't sound like it to me on the forums but what's everyone else hearing. Kart?


----------



## KartAnimal29

PLC1985;1675292 said:


> Hey I'm hearing some activity this weekend. Accuweather says 2-4 in Agawam Sunday night. Idk I've looked at some discussions and it doesn't sound like it to me on the forums but what's everyone else hearing. Kart?


Yeah good chance on Sunday. Also keeping an eye on Friday night.


----------



## siteworkplus

might get a salting to wet the whistle


----------



## ramair2k

All local news stations here in Boston, I actually live 10 minutes North of the city, are saying a dusting Saturday morning. Monday they are all saying different things. Rain, Snow, sleet etc...but mimimal snowfall. Who knows....


----------



## Mysticlandscape

Five more days of clean-ups and then it can snow!


----------



## lucky921

A buddy just told some tv guy are saying for Monday maybe 6 inches by me on NH border


----------



## siteworkplus

thats just to make you watch the 6 o'clock news. then it will be 6 to 9 inches.
Then tomorrow it will be freezing rain and in the end it will be 50 degrees and sunny. Just say anything, sooner or later they'll be right


----------



## ramair2k

Channel 7 News..(the only news station I watch) Probably because they have some of the hottest new women Back on topic...here is a paragraph from their weather blog from earlier today..


Cold, dry weather takes hold for the weekend but signs (and weather models) continue to point to a messy winter storm in New England during the day on Monday. I do think it will start as snow for many of us but then transition to freezing rain/rain inland and plain rain along the coast. At this time, I think our first plowable snow is likely inland. More on that later...enjoy the silence for now.


----------



## KartAnimal29

Mysticlandscape;1675388 said:


> Five more days of clean-ups and then it can snow!


I got 3 left but 2 of them are small. I hope to be done tomorrow if we don't get them showers


----------



## jimfrost

Anyone on hear use cb or ham radios while plowing?


----------



## porter1121

jimfrost;1675625 said:


> Anyone on hear use cb or ham radios while plowing?


Cb radio here


----------



## vlc

16 cleanups left. Almost done!


----------



## A&J Landscaping

I've got at least 2 more weeks of clean ups left witch isn't bad when you start with 185 cleanups then bring the snow. Thumbs Up


----------



## jimfrost

porter1121;1675637 said:


> Cb radio here


*here. What radio are you running? Looking to put a new one in any suggestions? Leaning toward a pc78 elite


----------



## porter1121

jimfrost;1675739 said:


> *here. What radio are you running? Looking to put a new one in any suggestions? Leaning toward a pc78 elite


I run a cobra 29ltd classic. I like it it's all I've ever run it's easy to tune and it's lasted me a long time, I run tune able antennas too and I get good reception


----------



## jimv

jimfrost;1675625 said:


> Anyone on hear use cb or ham radios while plowing?


I use a cb


----------



## wilsonsground

Clean ups done, stuffs washed and put away, sanders in the truck, plows are ready to be hooked up to. Just waiting for snow and always finding something to screw around with of course though - but as far as snow goes, I only believe them when I see it falling. The talk of weather is certainly getting new people calling.


----------



## mansf123

Hoping to get a salting event out of tmrw night


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

All 3 blades are on the regular rigs and the backup is..well its still in family haul mode. The only thing I need now is ballast in the third regular and I'm ready.


----------



## mansf123

Switching over to winter mode tomorrow.


----------



## vis

what are we thinking?

little salting friday into sat, and a messy monday am?


----------



## fordtruck661

All of a sudden my weather channel app is saying 2 to 4 inches of snow Friday night into Saturday.


----------



## wilsonsground

Believe it when I see it


----------



## eastcoastjava

I see 2 rain events for us on the south shore, ground temp seems to be to warm any way. Next week seems to get real cold though


----------



## ducaticorse

Kart please... Its looking danger close to the north shore Boston area on Monday 0-dark-thirty right now according to the latest news reports.


----------



## CCL Landscaping

Channel 4 is calling for 3 inches after midnight in the Worcester area. Last year when they called for 3 inches it turned into 20+


----------



## ducaticorse

CCL Landscaping;1676605 said:


> Channel 4 is calling for 3 inches after midnight in the Worcester area. Last year when they called for 3 inches it turned into 20+


When was this??


----------



## 07PSDCREW

Yeah. 3-6" got us 28". I remember that..


----------



## mansf123

I'm liking what I'm seeing for tonight....like a kid on Christmas. Happy to be done doing leaves


----------



## MikeJee

All 3 Boston stations usually say something different, gotta love Wally weather!


----------



## ducaticorse

Boston is a dusting, I could go out to salt all properties, but I don't think it will be necessary.


----------



## ramair2k

Biggest question of the day. Do I mount the plow or not? hahaha Anxious much???:redbounce


----------



## ducaticorse

Where are you ramair? Im right by trum field by the dpw.


----------



## ramair2k

I live in Medford now but born/raised in Somerville. Partridge Ave right near Magoun Sq. My Dad works for Somerville DPW...16+ years I think...


----------



## MSsnowplowing

Nothing in eastern ct but rain :'(


----------



## MSsnowplowing

ramair2k;1676649 said:


> Biggest question of the day. Do I mount the plow or not? hahaha Anxious much???:redbounce


If you haven't run it yet and tested it. I would. It would suck to hook her up and oh oh nothings happening


----------



## KartAnimal29

I just look really quick and I'd go with about 0-4 for Central/ Western CT/MA LOL The further to the West you are the chances are better that you will see something. NWS is calling for 4 in. around the Albany area but it's really going to come down to how fast this cold front can make it in. Right now I-84 looks to be the cut off line. I'll look better later on


----------



## atvriderinmass

Just saw the weather for the Boston area. North and West of Boston they are saying 3-4 inches. Gonna have to get out there early before it melts  Woohooo!


----------



## ramair2k

atvriderinmass;1676712 said:


> Just saw the weather for the Boston area. North and West of Boston they are saying 3-4 inches. Gonna have to get out there early before it melts  Woohooo!


This is for tonight into tomorrow morning right? Not the Monday storm? I heard Monday's storm will be plowable for most.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Looking at a coating to 2 inches for my area. I hope that goes up so I can meet some triggers and make some $


----------



## KartAnimal29

Guys don't go looking for anything big out of this one. If you are not in Western CT or Ma I'd say you get next to nothing. Ground temp is also still on the warmer side so it's going to have a hard time to stick if you do see anything. I plan on doing clean up's tomorrow


----------



## snowymassbowtie

*Still hooking*

up the plow today rather than at 5 tomorrow morning just in case. Ch. 5 and 7 saying coating to 2" in my area but Im thinking not enough to plow.


----------



## ducaticorse

How long/difficult is it to wire in a harness for a mm2 plow? I bought another jeep and just picked up the wiring, looks like a lot in the package, but I thought I may give it a shot.


----------



## durafish

Very easy, about an hour. Google the wiring diagram for a mm2 3 plug.


----------



## lucky921

Nws say my areas will get 0-2 1-3 -2-4 wtf unreal be a wait and see hope salt will take care of it


----------



## Maleko

Just loaded up w salt. There were 6 guys there in front of me doing the same. If nothing I'll need it for Monday they say. Oh well. Better safe than sorry


----------



## jimv

any one know where a can get a plow controller for a Curtis plow


----------



## ducaticorse

Channel 4 is saying up to 2 inches for boston now. FML.


----------



## KartAnimal29

SREF says 4in for Bradly Airport LOL


----------



## Maleko

Chan 8 news here said 2-4" Monday morning


----------



## ducaticorse

KartAnimal29;1676978 said:


> SREF says 4in for Bradly Airport LOL


Is Boston a crap shoot, or are we favored to get whacked?


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Hoping for plowable, but I dont think so...and Monday is just gonna suck.


----------



## lucky921

Think it be salting only but who knows with this crazy weather


----------



## KartAnimal29

ducaticorse;1676986 said:


> Is Boston a crap shoot, or are we favored to get whacked?


Boston is nothing but Rain. I'll be lucky to see an inch here in Central CT if that. As of now the cold air has pretty much stopped it's big push to the SE. Anything that does fall will melt due to warm ground temps. NW CT and Western MA should be the winners on this one.


----------



## ducaticorse

KartAnimal29;1677067 said:


> Boston is nothing but Rain. I'll be lucky to see an inch here in Central CT if that. As of now the cold air has pretty much stopped it's big push to the SE. Anything that does fall will melt due to warm ground temps. NW CT and Western MA should be the winners on this one.


Nice...........


----------



## gtmustang00

KartAnimal29;1677067 said:


> Boston is nothing but Rain. I'll be lucky to see an inch here in Central CT if that. As of now the cold air has pretty much stopped it's big push to the SE. Anything that does fall will melt due to warm ground temps. NW CT and Western MA should be the winners on this one.


Southern NH too!


----------



## MikeJee

monster sleet just started here in central ma


----------



## KartAnimal29

gtmustang00;1677079 said:


> Southern NH too!


I'm not sure about that area , sorry. But you guys might/should get into the cold. I'm sorry for not knowing but this does take up a ship load of time looking at everything and I can't spend the time looking at every region


----------



## KartAnimal29

MikeJee;1677082 said:


> monster sleet just started here in central ma


Looking at the soundings you guys have just got into the beginning of the switch over. It might go back and forth before you get a steady ice/freeing rain/ snow mix. Like I said earlier I-84 is going to be the cut off area for the ice /snow rain line


----------



## KartAnimal29

gtmustang00;1677079 said:


> Southern NH too!


OK I looked really quick but don't hold me to this. You guys should get into the Snow as you are pretty much right on the line to switching over to Snow. I just by looking at the soundings so don't shoot me if it doesn't work out man.

I wish I didn't have to put the pic into photo bucket or I'd post all the crap I look at. I look at way to much to stuff to be uploading into PB then sharing the pic on here. Sorry guys


----------



## BBC co

ok i'm here. trucks about dead and plow is not even close to on truck... snow should fall tonight!!! XD


----------



## MSsnowplowing

KartAnimal29;1677112 said:


> OK I looked really quick but don't hold me to this. You guys should get into the Snow as you are pretty much right on the line to switching over to Snow. I just by looking at the soundings so don't shoot me if it doesn't work out man.
> 
> I wish I didn't have to put the pic into photo bucket or I'd post all the crap I look at. I look at way to much to stuff to be uploading into PB then sharing the pic on here. Sorry guys


As our Aussie friends would say No worries Mate.
Kart you have been pretty much on the nose pictures or no pictures. 
I for one THANK YOU, saved my ass a few times when I didn't we were getting anything and even the weather guys were saying nothing thanks to you I got ready and was prepared.


----------



## KartAnimal29

MSsnowplowing;1677125 said:


> As our Aussie friends would say No worries Mate.
> Kart you have been pretty much on the nose pictures or no pictures.
> I for one THANK YOU, saved my ass a few times when I didn't we were getting anything and even the weather guys were saying nothing thanks to you I got ready and was prepared.


Thanks for the Kind Words Brother. I try to do the best, I know I screw up from time to time, but sometimes things just change so fast. Like I said I never went to school for this stuff . Just got into it 25+ years ago due to working outside. Also like I said I did do some homework over the summer and I should be just a bit better this year , as long as I don't look into stuff too much 

Nice to see you posting BBC , now get to work LOL


----------



## ducaticorse

MSsnowplowing;1677125 said:


> As our Aussie friends would say No worries Mate.
> Kart you have been pretty much on the nose pictures or no pictures.
> I for one THANK YOU, saved my ass a few times when I didn't we were getting anything and even the weather guys were saying nothing thanks to you I got ready and was prepared.


I second this emotiooooonnnnnnn... You were great last year brotha. Made me look like a champ to my property managers when I called bs or a go on what the channel 5 jokers called. Much appreciated sir.


----------



## mansf123

Any thoughts on mansfield area kart?...thanks


----------



## KartAnimal29

LOL I really need to read what I write before I hit post  That's the 3rd time I had to edit the last post LMFAO Maybe I should lay off the energy drinks and get some sleep


----------



## KartAnimal29

mansf123;1677133 said:


> Any thoughts on mansfield area kart?...thanks


Rain my friend. I-84 looks to be the cut off for this one , probably even more to the West


----------



## KartAnimal29

ducaticorse;1677132 said:


> I second this emotiooooonnnnnnn... You were great last year brotha. Made me look like a champ to my property managers when I called bs or a go on what the channel 5 jokers called. Much appreciated sir.


Thanks man. I'll send you a private message with my pay pal account info :waving:


----------



## lucky921

BBC co;1677124 said:


> ok i'm here. trucks about dead and plow is not even close to on truck... snow should fall tonight!!! XD


Welcome back ya it will snow


----------



## KartAnimal29

lucky921;1677138 said:


> Welcome back ya it will snow


Right , now we got the Eastern part of the region covered. I was beginning to wonder if BBC was going to come back. He did a great job last season


----------



## KartAnimal29

OK so according to one of my sources , there is a weak 850 mb low preventing the cold air from rushing east. I'm sorry but I can't show all my cards


----------



## BBC co

ya i figured if i held my breath long enough and not post then snoow would come sooner 

gotta resubscribe to GREarth. was going truck hunting sunday it will definatly snow tonight i have no doubt cause i reallllly am not at all ready 


i'm all caught up just breezed thru the thrread some funny comments as always had me laughing every other page 

e/ by far Ben gave me the best laugh with the i'll kill myself if it snows first post he makes lol and last of the year will say the same i think he copy pastes it


----------



## KartAnimal29

BBC co;1677151 said:


> ya i figured if i held my breath long enough and not post then snoow would come sooner
> 
> gotta resubscribe to GREarth. was going truck hunting sunday it will definatly snow tonight i have no doubt cause i reallllly am not at all ready
> 
> i'm all caught up just breezed thru the thrread some funny comments as always had me laughing every other page
> 
> e/ by far Ben gave me the best laugh with the i'll kill myself if it snows first post he makes lol and last of the year will say the same i think he copy pastes it


You got till the 15th to get ready. Like I said nice to see you back


----------



## BBC co

thanks man!  can't wait i was figuring end of the month i'd take teh 15th that's be great raining here atm i really am not to worried or i would of made some half azz attempt to get ready  

d/ling GREarth now tho will be on the front line again with ya look forward to learning more of what u know


----------



## BBC co

hmm alison house decided to go full subscription or nothing eh and they are not allowing the free trial evn now lol qq


----------



## ducaticorse

KartAnimal29;1677137 said:


> Thanks man. I'll send you a private message with my pay pal account info :waving:


didn't say I was THAT appreciative... Geeezzz.....


----------



## Psdiesel

Snowing pretty good here in east longmeadow now. Big wet flakes and a very fine slushy coating on my side street. I'm kind of curious to see how this all plays out as there seems to be an awful lot of moisture on the radar. I sub my truck to the city of Springfield so it's always a crap shoot if they call the subs out on borderline storms. Time will tell I suppose.


----------



## ProEnterprises

What will Fairfield County see, Kart?


----------



## K5Man91

Just started snowing here in Central MA.


----------



## lucky921

Snowing in Dracut ma


----------



## MSsnowplowing

Pouring rain eastern. Norwich to new London.


----------



## BBC co

well here is what 180$ tells me not gonna snow and not looking good for begining of week on either nam or gfs atm, going back in to my comma for a week

next 3 hours snowfall rate estimate

















total snow fall cover


----------



## BBC co




----------



## Maleko

Got a salt run in this morning.it was borderline salt or don't .. Was up at 4am temp was 31, some slush on grass and truck so I said screw it I'm up.
Headed out to lots, the state and both joining towns salted the crap out of the roads. So I lightly hit the lots.
Better safe then sorry. If the town is salting , then I'm doing my lots


----------



## siteworkplus

YAY all the fancy pics are back! welcome back BBC


----------



## K5Man91

That was a bust. Got some on the ground and on my trucks, but none on my driveway.


----------



## BBC co

thanks man  can't wait for this season of ben's posts i mean snow falls lol


----------



## BillyRgn

Maleko where you at in ct, down in Hamden it just rained last night like a son of a bit**. If it was colder we easily would have had several inches.


----------



## quigleysiding

So whats going on for sunday night?


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

quigleysiding;1677350 said:


> So whats going on for sunday night?


A mess is the simplest way to put it.


----------



## K5Man91

I heard rain, ice and some snow for Sunday night.


----------



## unhcp

Hopefully something better than last night


----------



## Iawr

I'm hearing Monday into Tuesday is worth watching. Got all the trucks and loaders ready to go. Of course none of our Sanders are running...


----------



## siteworkplus

Iawr;1677386 said:


> I'm hearing Monday into Tuesday is worth watching. Got all the trucks and loaders ready to go. Of course none of our Sanders are running...


I'm next door. Let me know if you get jammed up


----------



## KartAnimal29

quigleysiding;1677350 said:


> So whats going on for sunday night?


As of now nothing. Models keep moving the system to the south


----------



## MSsnowplowing

KartAnimal29;1677405 said:


> As of now nothing. Models keep moving the system to the south


Shhh don't tell my wife that.

I told her I was going to have to go out after I found out she voluntered me to play Santa at a party.

Whoops Sorry hon, I have to go out, there's snow and ice coming at the same time the partys going on guess someone else is going to have to do it. Darn and I was looking forward to it


----------



## Maleko

BillyRgn;1677316 said:


> Maleko where you at in ct, down in Hamden it just rained last night like a son of a bit**. If it was colder we easily would have had several inches.


Brookfield area. Hey if the towns are dumping salt I am too


----------



## mansf123

Last I heard was a few inches with this next storm. Did something change?


----------



## Maleko

Chatter here still saying 2" with slush


----------



## SnowFakers

Maleko;1677427 said:


> Chatter here still saying 2" with slush


2" would meet some triggers!! Bring it


----------



## KartAnimal29

SnowFakers;1677474 said:


> 2" would meet some triggers!! Bring it


If this system does make it up here it will be rain way before anyone has to get up to go to work and it will just wash away


----------



## J29

KartAnimal29;1677485 said:


> If this system does make it up here it will be rain way before anyone has to get up to go to work and it will just wash away


Euro and many of its ensembles and even some of the GFS ensembles have the secondary low take over sooner which would keep the cold air in place longer. We'll see...alot of dry to overcome in the beginning, which may eat away at snow totals. I'm ready for some snow, over 50% of the country has it already. Just took a quick look and now the flow looks more easterly at upper levels, which would favor more ice rather than snow.


----------



## Maleko

KartAnimal29;1677485 said:


> If this system does make it up here it will be rain way before anyone has to get up to go to work and it will just wash away


You keep it quiet with that logic. We don't need that kind of talk on here


----------



## KartAnimal29

J29;1677519 said:


> Euro and many of its ensembles and even some of the GFS ensembles have the secondary low take over sooner which would keep the cold air in place longer. We'll see...alot of dry to overcome in the beginning, which may eat away at snow totals. I'm ready for some snow, over 50% of the country has it already. Just took a quick look and now the flow looks more easterly at upper levels, which would favor more ice rather than snow.


Great post. I have a feeling this system is going to be like last night. I seen some talk this after that the NWS in Albany hasn't even put out a snowfall map yet so right there is telling us something. But yeah the first half will just get sucked up from the dry air. I do see a few hours of snow for my area, central CT , but the switch over happens a few hours before the sun comes up. The southern jet is just going to pump that warm air in and fast. I'm watching the 15th 16th system. I think that is going to be our best shot at some snow. Also like I have said before the ground temp is still on the warmer side. I'm sure we will see some sticking but most of it will melt as so as it hit the ground. We need 2 or 3 days of cold temps to lower the ground temp, get that frost back in.


----------



## KartAnimal29

Maleko;1677546 said:


> You keep it quiet with that logic. We don't need that kind of talk on here


LOL I want to see the white stuff to , $$$$$ , but I just don't see it happening not yet at least. Like I posted in my last post I really like the 15th 16th


----------



## KartAnimal29

NWS Taunton doesn't even has a snow fall map out yet http://www.erh.noaa.gov/box/snowmaps.shtml

NWS Albany does now http://www.erh.noaa.gov/aly/Past/Snow_PNS/WSW.htm


----------



## K5Man91

This probably means nothing, but my weather app on my phone says 4.1 inches of snow on the 16th.


----------



## KartAnimal29

Look at that southern jet, nice and juicy http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/east/eaus/flash-wv.html


----------



## KartAnimal29

The newest NAM 24hr depth map


----------



## KartAnimal29

Things just changed with this system. Interior parts might see some plowable snow out of this. Precipitation doesn't end till Tuesday. I'll update more tomorrow afternoon after a few more runs to make sure this pans out ,but you all might want to make sure your ready to go.


----------



## ducaticorse

KartAnimal29;1677815 said:


> Things just changed with this system. Interior parts might see some plowable snow out of this. Precipitation doesn't end till Tuesday. I'll update more tomorrow afternoon after a few more runs to make sure this pans out ,but you all might want to make sure your ready to go.


What area is considered "Interior"? What is your opinion of Boston on this?


----------



## ramair2k

I wouldn't get too excited. Most Boston area news stations are still saying a coating to 1". Close to 3" near 495 belt. Still seems like a bust a d mostly rain.


----------



## ducaticorse

ramair2k;1677854 said:


> I wouldn't get too excited. Most Boston area news stations are still saying a coating to 1". Close to 3" near 495 belt. Still seems like a bust a d mostly rain.


Im hoping for nothing. My little "fleet" wont be fully operational till mid-end week.


----------



## quigleysiding

Yup My stuff isn"t really ready yet either. I guess its getting time to get on it. My plow is still behind the boat that I havent put away yet. At least the sanders are in. I just got to hook them up. Looks like a sloppy mess on the way. I still got roofs to do.


----------



## aclawn




----------



## 2004F550

Dry air FTL I imagine, maybe well get a surprise


----------



## aclawn




----------



## MSsnowplowing

accuweather issused a winter weather advisory from 6pm today till 8am monday.
Locations:
Northern Fairfield
Northern New Haven
Northern Middlesex
Northern New London Counties in CT

Western Passaic and Western Bergen counties in NJ

Orange, Putnam, rockland and northern westchester in NY

Accumulations of snow up to 2 inches with around a tenth of an inch of ice.

All the local news is saying 1 to 1.5 inches starting at 1am then turning to rain by 5am.

This doesn't look like it's going to be a plowable event or even a a salting one.

What do you think Kart?


----------



## ramair2k

MSsnowplowing;1677888 said:


> accuweather issused a winter weather advisory from 6pm today till 8am monday.
> Locations:
> Northern Fairfield
> Northern New Haven
> Northern Middlesex
> Northern New London Counties in CT
> 
> Western Passaic and Western Bergen counties in NJ
> 
> Orange, Putnam, rockland and northern westchester in NY
> 
> Accumulations of snow up to 2 inches with around a tenth of an inch of ice.
> 
> All the local news is saying 1 to 1.5 inches starting at 1am then turning to rain by 5am.
> 
> This doesn't look like it's going to be a plowable event or even a a salting one.
> 
> What do you think Kart?


I think your statements are dead on and align with local weather stations. I got the plow hooked up but am not expecting shi* from this storm besides a messy morning commute with drivers who forgot how to drive in winter weather.:realmad:


----------



## mansf123

I have learned over the years its always better to be prepared than to be scrambling last minute. There's been many of times that they call for 1 inch and we get 12. Also been plenty of times the other way.


----------



## KartAnimal29

First half looks to be snow,freezing rain then rain before day break. We still have to keep an eye on wave 3 , Tuesday , but that does look to stay to our south. The further North and West you are the better chance you have at seeing some work in the morning. Still going to have to keep an eye on this this afternoon as things can swing the other way fast. When I get back from the Wolf Pack game tonight I'll update


----------



## KartAnimal29

mansf123;1677922 said:


> I have learned over the years its always better to be prepared than to be scrambling last minute. There's been many of times that they call for 1 inch and we get 12. Also been plenty of times the other way.


Thumbs Up Thumbs Up Thumbs Up


----------



## MSsnowplowing

mansf123;1677922 said:


> I have learned over the years its always better to be prepared than to be scrambling last minute. There's been many of times that they call for 1 inch and we get 12. Also been plenty of times the other way.


I agree with this.

But I don't want to fill the sander, we get nothing and have the salt sitting in the sander for a week or more.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

I dont know should I run and put ballast(sand) in my last truck and get it ready or will it be a dud again. Oxford area.


----------



## siteworkplus

quigleysiding;1677863 said:


> Yup My stuff isn"t really ready yet either. I guess its getting time to get on it. My plow is still behind the boat that I havent put away yet. At least the sanders are in. I just got to hook them up. Looks like a sloppy mess on the way. I still got roofs to do.


WOW I thought I waited to the last minute
Havent put the boat away? Well maybe that will force some snow


----------



## MSsnowplowing

2006Sierra1500;1677936 said:


> I dont know should I run and put ballast(sand) in my last truck and get it ready or will it be a dud again. Oxford area.


Home depot has 60 pound bags of sand for under $5 if I remember correctly.

If your going to be using them, might as well get them now.

Better to be ready than not.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

MSsnowplowing;1677942 said:


> Home depot has 60 pound bags of sand for under $5 if I remember correctly.
> 
> If your going to be using them, might as well get them now.
> 
> Better to be ready than not.


I don't bother paying for sand, I just run to the resident supply here in town.


----------



## MSsnowplowing

2006Sierra1500;1677946 said:


> I don't bother paying for sand, I just run to the resident supply here in town.


Free is always nice payup

I take it's loose and your shoveling it in the back of your truck.

I would take double garbage bags and fill them with the sand, make my own bags.

That way no loose sand all over the place, and I can take them in and out of the truck as needed and store them for summer.

Or go the 5 pound bucket route with sealed lids.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Custom made wooden boxes...complete with hinges and latches! Especially since 2 of 4 are SUVs


----------



## SnowFakers

A few flakes flying on the shoreline


----------



## vlc

Woohoo! Just finished the last of our cleanups! Time to take the leaf box off and put the spreader on. Hope it runs... Wish me luck


----------



## Iawr

I'm really hoping it comes down hard tonight. Deep inside I know it won't but still


----------



## Plow Nuts

5 invhes in nj so far. So much for a coating to an inch


----------



## TJS

Ready here in CT. on the coast. Doubt we will get anything. See short vid.


----------



## KartAnimal29

On the way to the game but one of the big Mets I follow just said heavier precip will move into Ct now.


----------



## wolfmobile8

Im wondering if I should put the blade on or not might just put it on incase. usally always amounts when I said I should of put it on lol.


----------



## FordFisherman

I would be ready if you're in CT, they don't seem to have a handle on this one...


----------



## KartAnimal29

FordFisherman;1678165 said:


> I would be ready if you're in CT, they don't seem to have a handle on this one...


Yup. All the Mets I follow on Twitter are now saying this will be an over performer. Looks like I need to hook the plow up after this hockey game


----------



## ducaticorse

KartAnimal29;1678173 said:


> Yup. All the Mets I follow on Twitter are now saying this will be an over performer. Looks like I need to hook the plow up after this hockey game


What do u think about Boston proper?


----------



## KartAnimal29

ducaticorse;1678184 said:


> What do u think about Boston proper?


I'll look when I get home. At the Hartford XL Center right now


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Can I have an update on the south central Worcester county area? Channel 7 saying coating to an inch, NWS saying inch with ice. HELP :laughing: No, seriously I have no idea what to expect here/


----------



## Iawr

Crap do I load the Sanders tonight or so I not. Nobody seems to kno what the night will bring


----------



## KartAnimal29

2006Sierra1500;1678225 said:


> Can I have an update on the south central Worcester county area? Channel 7 saying coating to an inch, NWS saying inch with ice. HELP :laughing: No, seriously I have no idea what to expect here/


Even the pro mets don't know


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Iawr;1678239 said:


> Crap do I load the Sanders tonight or so I not. Nobody seems to kno what the night will bring


Exactly, I'm friggin pacing in my kitchen with my phone trying to figure this out.


----------



## MSsnowplowing

Guess this is a play it by ear. By all reports its still changing to rain. And temps are going to be in the 40s by 10 am. 
Guess it's go to bed early and get up at 2am to check. I hate these ones. It really messes up the sleeping pattern


----------



## MSsnowplowing

2006Sierra1500;1678249 said:


> Exactly, I'm friggin pacing in my kitchen with my phone trying to figure this out.


im just plowing if we get enough, between the ground temp, rain and temps getting up to 40 salting is a waste of time and money


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Well this is interesting. The probability maps have changed. Before in the 4'' probability maps there was almost a 0 percent chance. Now thats gone up, and the chances of 6-8 have gone up 5-10%. Hmmm...guess I'm gonna go get sand, don't wanna get stuck on this one.

http://www.erh.noaa.gov/box/StormTotalSnow/


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

MSsnowplowing;1678251 said:


> im just plowing if we get enough, between the ground temp, rain and temps getting up to 40 salting is a waste of time and money


I don't salt or sand so I dont have to worry about that. Resi only here.

EDIT: Weather.com says its not supposed to go above freezing until noon tomorrow here.


----------



## KartAnimal29

2 min left in the game. I'll be home within 30 min and I'll look around


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Tonights gonna be a restless one, thats for sure.


----------



## ramair2k

Local Boston weather stations are all still saying a trace to an inch tops. not sure about CT. Anyone in or near Boston...this one appears to be a bust. Worcester area, I heard 2" plus or mins an inch or two. Stay safe out there fellas.


----------



## FordFisherman

Northern part of the system looks very disorganized.


----------



## SnowFakers

You guys got me nervous here


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

My brain looks very disorganized


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

GFS has strength of system going OTS with bands of precip coming inland. Not sure how accurate this really is.


----------



## SnowFakers

2006Sierra1500;1678278 said:


> GFS has strength of system going OTS with bands of precip coming inland. Not sure how accurate this really is.


Wouldn't that put more precip on the Shorline and less the farther inland you go? I wish someone had an accurate statement of what's going on. I'm out finishing up all my staking! Crazyness


----------



## shooter56

Looks like a mess not plowable snow. Colchester is on the fringe.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

SnowFakers;1678298 said:


> Wouldn't that put more precip on the Shorline and less the farther inland you go? I wish someone had an accurate statement of what's going on. I'm out finishing up all my staking! Crazyness


Yeah no one knows... :laughing:

Something could change, it could come straight at us and bury us...hell the LP might even stall over us who knows. I'm not expecting much but I'm ready now.


----------



## MikeJee

I don't salt so I guarantee I won't be making a dollar in the morning. Best of luck for those that do


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

MikeJee;1678305 said:


> I don't salt so I guarantee I won't be making a dollar in the morning. Best of luck for those that do


I'd still be ready because no one knows what could or will happen. I don't salt either and I'm ready


----------



## quigleysiding

My trucks are all ready to go. At least I won"t have to worry about not being loaded and ready if they call.


----------



## MikeJee

2006Sierra1500;1678309 said:


> I'd still be ready because no one knows what could or will happen. I don't salt either and I'm ready


Where about are you located?


----------



## SnowFakers

I'd just like 3 inches to meet my triggers and it won't melt in 10 minutes and I can actually make some money


----------



## MikeJee

That's exactly where my head is at. ...but after Friday night I have a negative attitude heh


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

MikeJee;1678312 said:


> Where about are you located?


MA/CT line, kinda south of Oxford


----------



## MikeJee

Webster area...gotcha


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

ramair2k;1678261 said:


> Local Boston weather stations are all still saying a trace to an inch tops. not sure about CT. Anyone in or near Boston...this one appears to be a bust. Worcester area, I heard 2" plus or mins an inch or two. Stay safe out there fellas.


I'm in the Newburyport MA area - plow for the town ...

Last year one storm - 1/2 my route had snow & the other half (eastern side about 1 mile west) had slush - goes to show what being next the ocean can do

Never can tell where the storm (MAY) stall & dump some snow, or it could just get blown out to sea for a quick end - I'm hoping for a quick blow


----------



## stevejfromRI

And so it begins.

To plow or not to plow... that is the question

tis better to suffer the wrath of my customers, than face their lawyers... 

good luck all.


----------



## KartAnimal29

Just got home and the only thing I have looked at it the radar and everything is going West to East now??? I also just looked at the RAP wind heights. There are all blowing West to East from 200MB to 925MB. I'll keep looking but this might end up a coastal winner. Here is the 18z NAM


----------



## 02powerstroke

cape cod rain storm yet again?


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

It needs to come north 50 miles or so...is that feasible?


----------



## jimfrost

This is the hard part where getting snow is unlikely but the second there's talk of snow I'm losing my mind over whether to get the plow hooked up


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

jimfrost;1678381 said:


> This is the hard part where getting snow is unlikely but the second there's talk of snow I'm losing my mind over whether to get the plow hooked up


Mine are hooked up, but my brains is so discombobulated(holy sh!t thats a word) that I dont know if i can go get a good nights sleep or set an alarm for 2 am to check.


----------



## jimfrost

Same here it only takes a couple minutes to get hooked up its the wait and see game for these storms that no ones sure about.


----------



## KartAnimal29

You have to watch the system that is down in the western parts of Virginia right now. That is what is going to be making it's way up here for later on. http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/east/eaus/flash-wv.html


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

KartAnimal29;1678394 said:


> You have to watch the system that is down in the western parts of Virginia right now. That is what is going to be making it's way up here for later on. http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/east/eaus/flash-wv.html


On the track that its on, it looks like a direct hit.


----------



## KartAnimal29

2006Sierra1500;1678399 said:


> On the track that its on, it looks like a direct hit.


Might not be with the wind out of the West from 200MB to 925MB. I got the plow on and the salt loaded. If we don't get anything them I'm all set for Tuesday if that pans out


----------



## advl66

Kart, you're from the bristol area if i remember correctly right?


----------



## KartAnimal29

advl66;1678414 said:


> Kart, you're from the bristol area if i remember correctly right?


Yes Sir. Good old ship hole Bristol :laughing: originally from Southington


----------



## vis

Radar looks like first wave is missing us completely...hmmphhh. 

Guess we need to wait and see what that next batch to the south does


----------



## Iawr

Just got word, town of Franklin wants all subs on standby


----------



## MSsnowplowing

2006Sierra1500;1678386 said:


> Mine are hooked up, but my brains is so discombobulated(holy sh!t thats a word) that I dont know if i can go get a good nights sleep or set an alarm for 2 am to check.


That's what im doing got the trucks ready and getting up at 2 am to make the decision


----------



## KartAnimal29

Freezing line on the move north of Philly now so I'd say that southern piece of energy is what going to bring all the warm air in. I'll be on here till about 11 or 12


----------



## vis

So not lookin good here in ct huh


----------



## SnowFakers

Well I wish I knew what was going to happen. I like to go to bed early if I have to get up early, but without any real idea then Im waiting up to see what will happen. I hate this. Just snow or dont


----------



## vis

Dunno man. Radar cleared up quite a bit in the past 3 hr..


----------



## SnowFakers

vis;1678464 said:


> Dunno man. Radar cleared up quite a bit in the past 3 hr..


True,radar showed id be seeing something by 7:30. nothing yet


----------



## unhcp

vis;1678464 said:


> Dunno man. Radar cleared up quite a bit in the past 3 hr..


Looks that way, they said it will swing back in, I think its toast even though I want the snow.


----------



## advl66

KartAnimal29;1678418 said:


> Yes Sir. Good old ship hole Bristol :laughing: originally from Southington


I'm up the road in Wolcott now


----------



## MSsnowplowing

Weather channel and accu weather Rader show it out to sea. It was suppose to be snowing where I am at. Nothing but clear sky's. Off to bed and up at 2 am to check.


----------



## SnowFakers

What are you thinking Kart?


----------



## leigh

Hooked everything up. That means everyone can sleep in. Nice weekend practice run to get the season underway. Couldn't believe all the salt being spread on lots down here on coast today. Wanted to stop and ask what the deal was? Maybe seasonals ? Radar looks lame, by the time rest of precept arrives it will way to warm to accumulate.Oh well


----------



## shooter56

They were dumping brine on the highway, the state loves that stuff.


----------



## SnowFakers

shooter56;1678494 said:


> They were dumping brine on the highway, the state loves that stuff.


I seen em rolling out, that stuff ruins all of our vehicles


----------



## KartAnimal29

The jet streak. I think the 2nd part follows the first part guys


----------



## leigh

KartAnimal29;1678502 said:


> The jet streak. I think the 2nd part follows the first part guys


I agree. That's the rainy Monday mid 40's weather on the way.


----------



## Maleko

Damnit. Sander is full and plow is on. Forecasters bombed another one looks like.


----------



## vis

I'm not gonna call it yet....southern piece looks like a lot of moisture.

On the other hand part of me says it's over..lol


----------



## SnowFakers

I think we all scared the snow off, like usual.


----------



## shooter56

Pull the plows off and wait damn.


----------



## gtmustang00

All you ct guys, don't bring the moral down! Is Southern NH a bust too, lol?


----------



## leigh

gtmustang00;1678566 said:


> All you ct guys, don't bring the moral down! Is Southern NH a bust too, lol?


Hey, this is a southern new England thread, low moral is normal down here!


----------



## lucky921

Tuesday we might get something Boston south I just saw on another site hope it moves up more


----------



## CCL Landscaping

Sorry guys I fixed the spreader today...obviously ruined it for everyone


----------



## vis

So we think the batch down by Washington will stay south?


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

leigh;1678579 said:


> Hey, this is a southern new England thread, low moral is normal down here!


We don't have low morale, we have no morale :crying:


----------



## KartAnimal29

gtmustang00;1678566 said:


> All you ct guys, don't bring the moral down! Is Southern NH a bust too, lol?


You guys where never really in it to begin with, neither was SNE at first. The models then showed SNE getting a few inches , now I think SNE see next to nothing. All fine with me I have outdoor stuff to do tomorrow and get ready for Tuesday system if that pans out.


----------



## KartAnimal29

lucky921;1678588 said:


> Tuesday we might get something Boston south I just saw on another site hope it moves up more


4-6 for most on CT


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

News is still persistent on snow


----------



## KartAnimal29

HAHAHA One of the big Mets I follow just put this out a few min ago  The bulk of the precipitation tonight will be over SE PA, all of NJ, SE NY, and S CT. NE PA is clipped.


----------



## lucky921

KartAnimal29;1678603 said:


> 4-6 for most on CT


You think we will see much up Boston way


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Looking like a whole lot of nothing here. Night all, I'll be up at 4 to check.


----------



## KartAnimal29

lucky921;1678618 said:


> You think we will see much up Boston way


I don't think so. this system was alos staying just off the CT coast but not the GFS and NAM bring it up to the CT/MA line. I'm not 100% sure where the cut off is going to be. Give me a little bit and I'll dig around on it for ya


----------



## lucky921

KartAnimal29;1678625 said:


> I don't think so. this system was alos staying just off the CT coast but not the GFS and NAM bring it up to the CT/MA line. I'm not 100% sure where the cut off is going to be. Give me a little bit and I'll dig around on it for ya


Thanks could be one of those surprise storms be nice should have truck done


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Anything out of that system over Michigan right now or does that have nothing to do with us.


----------



## KartAnimal29

2006Sierra1500;1678646 said:


> Anything out of that system over Michigan right now or does that have nothing to do with us.


Nothing man


----------



## fisher_ma

Hey Kart what do you think for the providence area for Tuesday? And thanks for your forecasts this is the first place I look for weather!


----------



## KartAnimal29

lucky921;1678618 said:


> You think we will see much up Boston way


Boston is close for a dusting right now. Let the 00zGFS run and I'll see what it shows for ya


----------



## KartAnimal29

fisher_ma;1678664 said:


> Hey Kart what do you think for the providence area for Tuesday? And thanks for your forecasts this is the first place I look for weather!


4-6 for your area also and thanks for the kind words. Remember I'm no pro met and I do screw up


----------



## fisher_ma

KartAnimal29;1678666 said:


> 4-6 for your area also and thanks for the kind words. Remember I'm no pro met and I do screw up


Awesome hopefully it will pan out! And oh yeah because those pro mets never mess up :laughing:


----------



## vis

Very very very light fine mist in sw ct..


----------



## fordtruck661

KartAnimal29;1678666 said:


> 4-6 for your area also and thanks for the kind words. Remember I'm no pro met and I do screw up


 maybe i should have put the plow on for this one......... Im sure we will get snow now lol oh well


----------



## KartAnimal29

Tuesday's system


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Wow its like that storm knows where I am..one of those vertical shoots of blue goes right over me


----------



## KartAnimal29

fisher_ma;1678669 said:


> Awesome hopefully it will pan out! And oh yeah because those pro mets never mess up :laughing:


Yeah all my friends keep telling me to go back to school to be a met but I'm pretty sure they wouldn't like the F-Bomb being dropped on TV every 30 sec :laughing: I like it cuz it can mean so many different things


----------



## lucky921

KartAnimal29;1678689 said:


> Tuesday's system


That not good we are In a dry spot hope it changes


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

KartAnimal29;1678694 said:


> Yeah all my friends keep telling me to go back to school to be a met but I'm pretty sure they wouldn't like the F-Bomb being dropped on TV every 30 sec :laughing: I like it cuz it can mean so many different things


Idk I think it would be nice...this just gave me an idea. We need a plowsite TV channel. One show following the misadventures of THIS PERSON(clicky clicky), one following the people of this thread, and one following wherever the hell it may or may not be snowing. Maybe GV can have his own show too.


----------



## KartAnimal29

Freezing rain just started at my place , central CT


----------



## ss502gmc

Flurries in Bridgewater Ma.... My spreader has frozen bearings and plow has a light out so we will prob get something!!! Who knows....


----------



## KartAnimal29

The main part of this southern system is still mostly moving to the east and OTS. I know a lot of people on different weather forums are dumbfounded as to how this is filling in over the NYC and CT. Don't ask me cuz I haven't the slightest idea. Currently not doing anything at my house. I've been getting a few shots here and there of freezing rain and sleet. Going to bed and hoping I can get a leaf job done tomorrow Thumbs Up I'm still getting calls


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

So your saying I can go to bed knowing its not gonna snow in MA and not wake up to my phone ringing with angry customers?


----------



## KartAnimal29

By the look of this I'd say yes. I'm going to get up a 4 and have a look out the window to see what's going on http://preview.weather.gov/edd/


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Thats saying 1-2 inches for my street. Ok, I'm not gonna have to plow based on that observation. Time for bed.


----------



## KartAnimal29

OK one last post. I have very light snow right now tho I just seen a post that the temp is 36 in Freehold , NJ. That the northern part of the state. Looks like the freezing line is right on the coast of CT right now looking at the radar


----------



## vis

Kind of a slick coating out there now. Very light mist.

Guess we're salting


----------



## BillyRgn

Cars and street have a icy-slushy-sleet type covering here


----------



## 07PSDCREW

We have nothing here at 495 & 290. It spit snow for a bit an hr ago and now nothing.


----------



## ss502gmc

Coating on the parking lots on west bridgewater.


----------



## MSsnowplowing

roads are coated, less than a inch, it's pretty much stopped. going back to bed cause this is turning to rain. norwich, montville, new london areas.

pretty much sums it up for my areas.
Monday: 
An icy combination of sleet and freezing rain, with plain rain along the I-95 corridor through dawn. 
Gradually, ice will be changing to all rain state-wide as the precipitation tapers. 
Total ice and snow accumulations should remain between a coating to 2", except near I-95, where much of the slush may melt away. 
The afternoon will be mainly cloudy with sprinkles and drizzle. High: 38 inland, 47 shore.


----------



## leigh

3:20am. Light freezing mist.No snow.Driveway has light frozen surface, hopefully melts off by the time my accounts open.To late to get to them now.


----------



## DFLS

VERY light dusting in West Granby. Looks like a miss. The west winds have won. Appears that even the rain forecast for today will be staying south of Long Island. Go get that last cleanup in before the real cold comes; I'm doing my house once more (stubborn oak trees) and washing the truck.

Looks like Tuesday mid day will be a quick shot of snow with no mixing North and West of 84 followed by a cooling trend.


----------



## cpmi

Truck,driveway and street coated in ice-very light mist falling. Town just went by throwing sparks with the blade but not putting down any salt.


----------



## harrison6jd

420am here in north central rhode island. down to a flurry and just an even coating on grass and pavement. less than 1/8 inch.


----------



## KartAnimal29

Next to nothing here, I can still see 3/4 of the grass. The town never even went by last night to salt and I can hear cars going by and it sounds like wet roads. I stepped outside and I have a slight mist out right now. I'm not touching anything and waiting for the Rain in a few hours


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Nada here, a coating on the grass and driveway. Oh well, on to Tuesday.


----------



## ramair2k

Got about an inch here, freezing rain just starting now. Should I got outside and make some noise?? LOL j/k not even worth it for an inch.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

I went and warmed up the truck for the hell of it, I tried a push but the blade just rode over top of it.


----------



## lucky921

They plotwrd here


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Raining here now, any cleared surface is turning into a skating rink. Where theres snow its just kinda crunchy, but under where my truck was parked, well, you could play a Bruins game there.


----------



## atvriderinmass

Just read on a Boston weather blog about a plowable snowstorm coming next weekend. Anyone hear anything about that?


----------



## SnowFakers

Nothing but ice here. Looks promising for tomorrow, what time is it going to hit?


----------



## vlc

Slippery coating here. Salted my parking lots and steep driveways. The rest, I'll let Mother Nature melt down today


----------



## FordFisherman

Tomorrow night looking good for SNE.


----------



## stevejfromRI

1/2 inch of crud in the Providence RI and north to Lincoln /Cumberland area. Less as you go south.. 

Hey, at least we got to get up early and chuck some icemelt around...

Maybe tomorrow will be plowable.


----------



## rlmlandscape

A spotty dusting down here in Narragansett. Looked at the forecast for tomorrow and their calling for 3"-6" so lets hope for that, although I still have 4 cleanups to get done.


----------



## Midatlanticpowe

All rain now in Maryland. Supposedly 1-3 inches of snow overnight into tomorrow. Anybody know more about that?


----------



## 07PSDCREW

Midatlanticpowe;1678862 said:


> All rain now in Maryland. Supposedly 1-3 inches of snow overnight into tomorrow. Anybody know more about that?


You are in the New England weather thread...just In case you didn't notice... But I'm sure Kart may be able to pull up some info for ya..


----------



## KartAnimal29

It's 30 deg in Santa Cruz, CA right now. You just got to love global warming :laughing: 

Seen a few snow fall maps out for tomorrow afternoon's system but let's wait till this afternoons model runs . Seeing 2-4, 4-6 still for CT


----------



## Midatlanticpowe

Thanks, Kart seems to always know whats coming and where.


----------



## ramair2k

I made a couple of passess but thats about it. Here is what it looks like here in Medford, about 10 minutes North of the city of Boston. Rain/sleet right now making a mess. And NO the city will not send any equipment down to salt/sand or plow the street. It will stay this way and probably freeze over unless the rain washes it away.


----------



## KartAnimal29

That's how everything looked down here at 4am but it's slowly melting away


----------



## 07PSDCREW

ramair2k;1678887 said:


> I made a couple of passess but thats about it. Here is what it looks like here in Medford, about 10 minutes North of the city of Boston. Rain/sleet right now making a mess. And NO the city will not send any equipment down to salt/sand or plow the street. It will stay this way and probably freeze over unless the rain washes it away.


I like pix...lol. This is what Holden Ma looks like out back of the dealership I work at... 1.5inches of crusty snow..


----------



## KartAnimal29

This morning 6z GFS for tomorrow









The 12z NAM









The 12z GFS will be running in an hour or so. I'll post it as soon as I see it


----------



## 02powerstroke

Hows the coast/cape look for the next one?


----------



## KartAnimal29

02powerstroke;1678929 said:


> Hows the coast/cape look for the next one?


The jackpot zone. Further north the less you will see.


----------



## leigh

So much for the timing of warm up! Temps were supposed to be well above freezing by daybreak. Could have gotten a full salting in. No complaints or calls yet. Kills me to leave a couple grand on the table :crying: So much for actually believing forecast.


----------



## ducaticorse

I got a call from a property manager asking if were were going to service today. I wasn't. But now that they brought it up Im going out. This **** is going to freeze over tonight and wreak havoc tomorrow, might as well salt it all out.


----------



## lucky921

Hey kart what's your thoughtS for Boston and just north of Boston thanks


----------



## MikeJee

Still below freezing here with a mix. Just took a spin and my antenna ended up as thick as a dime with ice by the time I got back. Stinks being teased with the hope of making money then nothing. It's all about the ratings with the damn stations, gonna listen to kart from now on!


----------



## KartAnimal29

lucky921;1678934 said:


> Hey kart what's your thoughtS for Boston and just north of Boston thanks


Nothing much as this rides along LI and the CT Coast


----------



## SnowFakers

KartAnimal29;1678941 said:


> Nothing much as this rides along LI and the CT Coast


Music to my ears


----------



## KartAnimal29

The Canadian


----------



## eastcoastjava

So happy I didn't get a call by my buddy to go out sanding this morning, slightly hungover and had a final at school.lucked out major, gotta get my ***** together though winter has arrived....I think


----------



## 02powerstroke

of course we are I just took one of the plows apart to paint it


----------



## ducaticorse

Def going out salting tonight


----------



## nick4634

I'm pulling my hair out here in concord nh. My triggers are at 2 in and theres only about 1 1/4 inch down but the next 4 days the temps never get above 25. Should I wait and see if we get another inch by tonight or do you think its done up here. Anyone in nh plowing driveways to day or just hoping it will melt


----------



## MSsnowplowing

Got up at 2am and it was just a coating, raining and sleeting a little bit.
Went back to sleep and the wife woke me up at 630 because it was a ice rink in our driveway and she doesn't like driving in that.
took her to work, roads were pretty clear, seconday and lots not treated were slippery.
filled the sander and salted all my montville and norwich properties to be safe.

Kart hows tomorrow looking?

Getting conflicting reports for the new london areas, slushy and 1 inch up to 4 inches


----------



## ramair2k

Local Channel 7 news says 1-2" Boston area and 2-4" south shore and cape for tomorrow. Starting around 10a.m. ending near 4-5pm


----------



## ducaticorse

If this slush doesn't burn off today, its going to be a **** show tomorrow AM, I'm salting everything tonight regardless of tomorrows forecast.

WHAT I would like to know is, what time is the cold air coming back in to Boston tonight??


----------



## fordtruck661

Local news is saying snow starting around noon tomorrow. and around 1-3" but they are also saying that might be on the low side. I think Ill hook up for this one


----------



## KartAnimal29

DT's map


----------



## 07PSDCREW

KartAnimal29;1679031 said:


> DT's map


Awesome! I'm in the 2-4" area!


----------



## KartAnimal29

I'm right in the middle of 3-6. I know the local Mets are saying 1-3 for my area and 2-4 for the coast. Also seeing 2-4 for for Providence to the Cape and up to Boston with some spots getting 6 in. Everyone is all over the place on this one, again.


----------



## vlc

KartAnimal29;1679039 said:


> I'm right in the middle of 3-6. I know the local Mets are saying 1-3 for my area and 2-4 for the coast. Also seeing 2-4 for for Providence to the Cape and up to Boston with some spots getting 6 in. Everyone is all over the place on this one, again.


No kidding. NOAA says less than a half inch, accuweather says 2-4. I'm getting everything ready to be safe


----------



## KartAnimal29

At least everyone is in ageance we are getting snow out of this and no ice :laughing:


----------



## unhcp

any chance Southern NH gets anything on Tuesday?


----------



## MikeJee

Right now it doesn't even look like N. Mass will get any


----------



## melldog55

What are you thinking for southern RI, Kart?


----------



## mansf123

U guys planning on salting tonight?


----------



## Maleko

mansf123;1679111 said:


> U guys planning on salting tonight?


Was thinking the same. 
My lots were a skating rink. I dumped a lot of salt early and was able to scrape up the ice after


----------



## Santry426

First year having a spreader, love it nice and easy 9 hours last night no plow having to bang into snow piles...shoulda got one years ago


----------



## ramair2k

Disconnected the plow. Unless things change, I'm heading into work tomorrow instead of working from home.:crying:


----------



## TJS

Hey Kart. I am in fairfield. Any idea when this is supposed to start.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

ramair2k;1679120 said:


> Disconnected the plow. Unless things change, I'm heading into work tomorrow instead of working from home.:crying:


Leave it off.


----------



## Iawr

I'm hearing 1-3 in my area, town of Franklin wants us ready to go after 11am tomorrow


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

KartAnimal29;1679031 said:


> DT's map


That 3-6 needs to come north about 20 miles.


----------



## jimfrost

I couldn't resist hooked the plow up this morning and did a few of my older customers to keep them happy felt good to push some snow even if it was only an inch


----------



## MSsnowplowing

NORTHERN FAIRFIELD-
NORTHERN NEW HAVEN-
NORTHERN MIDDLESEX-
NORTHERN NEW LONDON-
SOUTHERN FAIRFIELD-
SOUTHERN NEW HAVEN-
SOUTHERN MIDDLESEX-
SOUTHERN NEW LONDON-
ORANGE-
PUTNAM-
ROCKLAND-
NORTHERN WESTCHESTER-
SOUTHERN WESTCHESTER-
NORTHWESTERN SUFFOLK-
NORTHEASTERN SUFFOLK-
SOUTHWESTERN SUFFOLK-
SOUTHEASTERN SUFFOLK-
253 PM EST MON DEC 9 2013

WITH ABUNDANT LOW LEVEL MOISTURE ACROSS THE REGION AND
TEMPERATURES DROPPING BELOW FREEZING THIS EVENING...
ANY STANDING WATER WILL FREEZE LATER TONIGHT. 
THIS WILL CREATE HAZARDOUS DRIVING CONDITIONS...ESPECIALLY ON BRIDGES...OVERPASSES...AND
UNTREATED ROADS.

SNOW WILL DEVELOP TUESDAY MORNING AND WILL CONTINUE THROUGHOUT THE
DAY. 

SNOWFALL TOTALS OF 1 TO 3 INCHES ARE EXPECTED ACROSS THE
LOWER HUDSON VALLEY...
SOUTHERN CONNECTICUT...
AND EASTERN LONG ISLAND. 

SLIGHTLY HIGHER SNOWFALL AMOUNTS ARE POSSIBLE IF SNOW BANDS DEVELOP...AND IF THAT OCCURS...

A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY WOULD BE NEEDED.

If this stalls I bet we are looking at double the amounts they are predicting.


----------



## jimfrost

MSsnowplowing;1679226 said:


> NORTHERN FAIRFIELD-
> NORTHERN NEW HAVEN-
> NORTHERN MIDDLESEX-
> NORTHERN NEW LONDON-
> SOUTHERN FAIRFIELD-
> SOUTHERN NEW HAVEN-
> SOUTHERN MIDDLESEX-
> SOUTHERN NEW LONDON-
> ORANGE-
> PUTNAM-
> ROCKLAND-
> NORTHERN WESTCHESTER-
> SOUTHERN WESTCHESTER-
> NORTHWESTERN SUFFOLK-
> NORTHEASTERN SUFFOLK-
> SOUTHWESTERN SUFFOLK-
> SOUTHEASTERN SUFFOLK-
> 253 PM EST MON DEC 9 2013
> 
> WITH ABUNDANT LOW LEVEL MOISTURE ACROSS THE REGION AND
> TEMPERATURES DROPPING BELOW FREEZING THIS EVENING...
> ANY STANDING WATER WILL FREEZE LATER TONIGHT.
> THIS WILL CREATE HAZARDOUS DRIVING CONDITIONS...ESPECIALLY ON BRIDGES...OVERPASSES...AND
> UNTREATED ROADS.
> 
> SNOW WILL DEVELOP TUESDAY MORNING AND WILL CONTINUE THROUGHOUT THE
> DAY.
> 
> SNOWFALL TOTALS OF 1 TO 3 INCHES ARE EXPECTED ACROSS THE
> LOWER HUDSON VALLEY...
> SOUTHERN CONNECTICUT...
> AND EASTERN LONG ISLAND.
> 
> SLIGHTLY HIGHER SNOWFALL AMOUNTS ARE POSSIBLE IF SNOW BANDS DEVELOP...AND IF THAT OCCURS...
> 
> A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY WOULD BE NEEDED.
> 
> If this stalls I bet we are looking at double the amounts they are predicting.


Let it stall let it stall!!payuppayuppayup


----------



## TJS

Mets are saying 1" along ct. Coast


----------



## 02powerstroke

https://www.facebook.com/groups/637529032971645/ snow group with mostly MA guys.


----------



## lucky921

2006Sierra1500;1679209 said:


> That 3-6 needs to come north about 20 miles.


Up to Boston please


----------



## ducaticorse

Im headed out tonight to shallack all properties. I need to know what Boston is looking like for tomorrow.


----------



## lucky921

ducaticorse;1679292 said:


> Im headed out tonight to shallack all properties. I need to know what Boston is looking like for tomorrow.


Looks like 2-4


----------



## ducaticorse

lucky921;1679295 said:


> Looks like 2-4


That would be great. Wondering why none of the news is reporting that though.


----------



## rlmlandscape

Accuweather just changed my town to 4-8" tomorrow


----------



## jimfrost

I think we have a good shot for 2-4 around boston. Ground is cold with some snow and ice already down skies clearing up should drop the temps hopefully it turns into a nice little practice run before we really get into the winter. My only issue is the timing sucks on this one, day storms suck


----------



## BBC co

looking more like tommorow evening 2"-4 for boston area


----------



## jimfrost

rlmlandscape;1679313 said:


> Accuweather just changed my town to 4-8" tomorrow


Lucky you send some up to boston :waving:


----------



## ducaticorse

jimfrost;1679319 said:


> Lucky you send some up to boston :waving:


Shoot. 2-4 is plenty for Boston this time around!!!!


----------



## jandjcarpentry

BBC co;1679318 said:


> looking more like tommorow evening 2"-4 for boston area


And we're back!


----------



## jimfrost

ducaticorse;1679337 said:


> Shoot. 2-4 is plenty for Boston this time around!!!!


Hopefully we get it. Its hard for me to buy into these 2-4"storms in early december. Its a lot of watching and waiting


----------



## KartAnimal29

OK here is what I'm seeing for CT. 2-4 for the whole state with a chance of 6in in some spot. It's all comes down to where the Banding of Snow sets up, the heavy narrow line of Snow. 2-4 is at a 10:1 ratio. We are looking at .40 of moisture out of this . For every 1in. of moisture you get 10in. of Snow. Now if this cold air can hold it's ground in the upper height's , 500mb area or 18000 ft , we stand a very good chance at seeing the ratios being bumped up to 12:1 or even 15:1. But we can't say what the ratio is going to be till the system is on top of us and we can look at the Sounding Map to see.

So wide spread 2-4 with 6in. in the banding areas , where ever that sets up.

RI and SE MA I'd say the same thing. The CT-MA line on north , will be more around 1-3 on up towards BOS


----------



## KartAnimal29

The newest NAM 0z


----------



## MSsnowplowing

I'm hearing starting times from 7am - 9am ending 4pm -7 pm.

Man I hate these long storms. Just drop the snow in 2 hours and take off why don't you.


----------



## KartAnimal29

Steven D say he's going to put something out tonight around 11:00-11:15 PM.


----------



## KartAnimal29

MSsnowplowing;1679507 said:


> I'm hearing starting times from 7am - 9am ending 4pm -7 pm.
> 
> Man I hate these long storms. Just drop the snow in 2 hours and take off why don't you.


It might be a 9am to 4pm storm. It's a fast mover


----------



## KartAnimal29

Also seeing a lot of talk about this system being a bit more juicy now. Gonna wait to see what Steven D has to say


----------



## lucky921

That be nice hope it last longer into the night and later start


----------



## MSsnowplowing

KartAnimal29;1679511 said:


> It might be a 9am to 4pm storm. It's a fast mover


Well if it ends at 4pm at least I will get home by 2am.

Maybe sooner with the new V plow.

No strike that, I still have to get used to it.


----------



## 07PSDCREW

MSsnowplowing;1679529 said:


> Well if it ends at 4pm at least I will get home by 2am.
> 
> Maybe sooner with the new V plow.
> 
> No strike that, I still have to get used to it.


You and me both! First season with a V plow....cant wait!


----------



## KartAnimal29

Yeah I'll be getting home around the same time. I figure if this starts around 9 I'll be going out around noon to keep the 2 liqueur stores and the driveways that I have on hills clean. I hope it's nice and lite so I can use the BR600Mag for the walks


----------



## SnowFakers

Well it looks like my first snow plowing event will be tomorrow. Hope it goes well


----------



## KartAnimal29

Saturday Night's storm on the GFS looks SWEEEET Big $$$$$$$


----------



## KartAnimal29

0ZGFS


----------



## GMCHD plower

Kart, we need someone like you in Maine, lol our meteorologists are horrible. If you get bored, whats central Maine look like for Saturday? Thanks


----------



## eastcoastjava

KartAnimal29;1679541 said:


> Yeah I'll be getting home around the same time. I figure if this starts around 9 I'll be going out around noon to keep the 2 liqueur stores and the driveways that I have on hills clean. I hope it's nice and lite so I can use the BR600Mag for the walks


Greatest backpack blower ever invented period. multiseason tool.


----------



## rlmlandscape

07PSDCREW;1679534 said:


> You and me both! First season with a V plow....cant wait!


Make that three of us


----------



## MSsnowplowing

Well I think I win, first break down of the season. went to fire up my little 2 stroke toro and wham the pull cord came right out.


----------



## KartAnimal29

GMCHD plower;1679560 said:


> Kart, we need someone like you in Maine, lol our meteorologists are horrible. If you get bored, whats central Maine look like for Saturday? Thanks


Next time I look I'll let you know.



eastcoastjava;1679561 said:


> Greatest backpack blower ever invented period. multiseason tool.


The Echo 770 I believe is better , more power, but my back can't handle the weight for 8 hours a day. But yes a backpack blower works awesome with the powders stuff


----------



## KartAnimal29

MSsnowplowing;1679571 said:


> Well I think I win, first break down of the season. went to fire up my little 2 stroke toro and wham the pull cord came right out.


HAHHAH A break down :laughing: I haven't even got my single stage blowers off the shelf yet. Chances are they will stay there tomorrow if it's nice a lite snow


----------



## BBC co




----------



## BillyRgn

I did blow the alternator on my dump truck this morning at about 4am while I was out sanding, I was able to get it fired up by jumping it but I couldn't use any lights or let it idle to long, just enough to finish salting. 200 bucks later and we are fixed. Knock on wood


----------



## MSsnowplowing

KartAnimal29;1679572 said:


> Next time I look I'll let you know.
> 
> The Echo 770 I believe is better , more power, but my back can't handle the weight for 8 hours a day. But yes a backpack blower works awesome with the powders stuff


Now that's a idea, maybe I will bring the leaf blower with me. Okay i got head back down and try to take this sucker apart. funny thing is I don't think the rope broke but just came apart at the end.

"See ya


----------



## KartAnimal29

MSsnowplowing;1679580 said:


> Now that's a idea, maybe I will bring the leaf blower with me. Okay i got head back down and try to take this sucker apart. funny thing is I don't think the rope broke but just came apart at the end.
> 
> "See ya


Don't forget to take the recoils off and rewind it. Good thing to do also is to keep a bunch of extra rope laying around. I got caught one night with a broken rope on my 2 stage at 3am. Sucked shoveling heavy wet **** due to me being a dumb ass :laughing:


----------



## mansf123

Lost a plow spring, coil in one sander went, wires burnt in my other sander....that's how my day went. Just putting some final welds on the plow and heading out to salt. I just want one storm with no breakdowns.


----------



## ducaticorse

Im headed out to salt. Doesn't look like anything has froze over here yet. Liquid water on my deck.


----------



## Santry426

Same here in weymouth stuff is starting to.freeze now heading to load up


----------



## MSsnowplowing

KartAnimal29;1679584 said:


> Don't forget to take the recoils off and rewind it. Good thing to do also is to keep a bunch of extra rope laying around. I got caught one night with a broken rope on my 2 stage at 3am. Sucked shoveling heavy wet **** due to me being a dumb ass :laughing:


Now you tell me :realmad:

Almost done, had to pull the diagram for it because I had one part I couldn't remember where it went 

then it's off to bed


----------



## lucky921

Hope don't have to go out to late this afternoon need to replace 4 brake lines fun fun


----------



## darryl g

Looks like I'll be on the heavier side of things down on the eastern CT shore. So much for finishing my fall cleanups this week, lol. Truck is in the shop up in the air with the wheels all off waiting for parts. Hopefully they'll wrap up what they're doing by 10 or so tomorrow morning. Brake hoses were shot and the lines aren't looking so good either (been replaced once). Upgraded the single battery to an AGM ($230) after killing another standard one in 3 years last week. They say it will handle the hi accessory load of the plow better. It's cutting it a little close but I think I got this.


----------



## ducaticorse

Just got in from a salt run in Boston. Roads are deteriorating quick as the cold air comes in. secondary roads and most primaries are untreated with the exception of Somerville. I through the back end out a cpl times. Drives ways and parking lots were starting to get slick too. Any weather that comes today is going to stick.


----------



## KartAnimal29

darryl g;1679662 said:


> Looks like I'll be on the heavier side of things down on the eastern CT shore. So much for finishing my fall cleanups this week, lol. Truck is in the shop up in the air with the wheels all off waiting for parts. Hopefully they'll wrap up what they're doing by 10 or so tomorrow morning. Brake hoses were shot and the lines aren't looking so good either (been replaced once). Upgraded the single battery to an AGM ($230) after killing another standard one in 3 years last week. They say it will handle the hi accessory load of the plow better. It's cutting it a little close but I think I got this.


Spray the underneath of you ride with Fluid Film or get a gallon jug of WD40. It will help keep the **** they put down on the roads from sticking to all the good parts on your truck. Optima Yellow Top is what I run , great battery


----------



## SnowFakers

Any more predictions for the day kart?


----------



## KartAnimal29

As of now I'm sticking with what I said last night. I really haven't looked around yet. Try to get some coffee into myself


----------



## KartAnimal29

So you still believe in Global Warming ??? :laughing::laughing::laughing:
Mother earth is changing , the Mini Ice Age is on it's was. Try doing some research on it. Now Al Gore need to get rid of the Carbon Tax now 

Antarctica sets low temperature record of -135.8 degrees

http://www.foxnews.com/science/2013/12/10/antarctica-sets-low-temperature-record-1358-degrees/


----------



## advl66

Snowing in north field. Sticking on the shoulder of rte 8


----------



## KartAnimal29

advl66;1679713 said:


> Snowing in north field. Sticking on the shoulder of rte 8


Nothing down the road yet


----------



## KartAnimal29

Just started


----------



## SnowFakers

Nothing down in the new haven area yet.


----------



## SnowFakers

Will also add that its 33.9 degrees F out. Will this effect the snow much?


----------



## eric02038

Just started here in Franklin


----------



## MikeJee

Ground is covered here


----------



## jandjcarpentry

I think it's to warm to snow. 34 deg


----------



## SnowFakers

Snowing good here now


----------



## BBC co

ya jay snow tempature is out by brockton atm storms gonna push it toward coast but hit or miss as always for us on the coast


----------



## SnowFakers

Ground is already covered. Hasn't even been going for that long either


----------



## rjfetz1

Latest trends
from 06z nam/gfs and 03z sref suggest a southward trend in qpf.
Latest runs of hrrr also support this idea along with mesoscale
snow bands fragmented and disorganized. Not totally unrealistic
as wave remains open and very progressive. Thus our snowfall
predictions across northern ct into northern ri may be too high

Of course, jsut after i mount the plow. It also stopped snowing here.


----------



## MSsnowplowing

Its snowing sticking to the grass light so far. Accu weather so far on the nose. Said it would start at 9 it did. Says it well end at 6pm and 3.55 inches. Nice little storm to start the season


----------



## BBC co

just started as snow here


----------



## rjfetz1

MSsnowplowing;1679786 said:


> Its snowing sticking to the grass light so far. Accu weather so far on the nose. Said it would start at 9 it did. Says it well end at 6pm and 3.55 inches. Nice little storm to start the season


Never count your chickens before they hatch. This will be done by 3 and you will not receive 3.55" - thats my accuweather forecast. Maybe 1.32" total. Look at the radar heavier bands are being forced south. Then again i'm not met Maybe the maps upside down.


----------



## kkls2006

rjfetz1;1679783 said:


> Latest trends
> from 06z nam/gfs and 03z sref suggest a southward trend in qpf.
> Latest runs of hrrr also support this idea along with mesoscale
> snow bands fragmented and disorganized. Not totally unrealistic
> as wave remains open and very progressive. Thus our snowfall
> predictions across northern ct into northern ri may be too high
> 
> Of course, jsut after i mount the plow. It also stopped snowing here.


same here in southwick ma


----------



## jimfrost

Starting to spit some snow in revere and Melrose


----------



## jimv

It was snowing in southwick ma


----------



## vlc

I think I saw 2 snowflakes in maynard haha


----------



## 07PSDCREW

Snowing in Holden


----------



## KartAnimal29

Nice big flakes right now. I've seen a few heavy burst to


----------



## MSsnowplowing

rjfetz1;1679800 said:


> Never count your chickens before they hatch. This will be done by 3 and you will not receive 3.55" - thats my accuweather forecast. Maybe 1.32" total. Look at the radar heavier bands are being forced south. Then again i'm not met Maybe the maps upside down.


Looking at the future cast rader it's still snowing at 3pm.

I'm in Norwich, Montville, New London areas.

Even if we don't get 3.55 I still think we are going to get over 2 inches, that's plowable and a few triggers for me.

I'm planning on going out around 3-4 pm

And I got my toro running, must have been asleep when I mixed the gas oil, she was smoking like crazy and had to drain her and remix it.

think I had a 75-1 ratio instead of 50-1.


----------



## MSsnowplowing

http://www.weather.com/weather/map/...&cm_cat=www.nbc.com&cm_pla=wxpage&cm_ite=Maps

One of my favorite maps, wish I could make it work on my phone.
the future cast is what I like.
give you a good idea of what to come.


----------



## MSsnowplowing

HOLY MOLY 524 schools closed. 
Man they never closed school when I was kid. 
If it wasn't dropping over 8 inches we went to school.


----------



## ducaticorse

Whats up with this thing on Saturday?? Ive heard something ridiculous like a possible ten inches. This was from yahoo friend of a friend, so Im not putting anything into it. Just checking cuz Kart said "Saturday is looking good". Boston


----------



## DFLS

Radar looks like it is breaking up in Southeast New York State and heading towards CT north and west of 84, possibly even further south than that. There is 1/8" on my driveway in Granby now, looks like there won't be much more today... Kids got a free day off...


----------



## rjfetz1

MSsnowplowing;1679830 said:


> http://www.weather.com/weather/map/...&cm_cat=www.nbc.com&cm_pla=wxpage&cm_ite=Maps
> 
> One of my favorite maps, wish I could make it work on my phone.
> the future cast is what I like.
> give you a good idea of what to come.


ok. You stick with future cast, i'm going with my gut. Look out west, after this burst of snow its breaking up. Has not snow here in over 45 min.


----------



## KartAnimal29

MSsnowplowing;1679827 said:


> Looking at the future cast rader it's still snowing at 3pm.
> 
> I'm in Norwich, Montville, New London areas.
> 
> Even if we don't get 3.55 I still think we are going to get over 2 inches, that's plowable and a few triggers for me.
> 
> I'm planning on going out around 3-4 pm
> 
> And I got my toro running, must have been asleep when I mixed the gas oil, she was smoking like crazy and had to drain her and remix it.
> 
> think I had a 75-1 ratio instead of 50-1.


75:1 is less oil than 50:1 , just to let you know


----------



## KartAnimal29

ducaticorse;1679837 said:


> Whats up with this thing on Saturday?? Ive heard something ridiculous like a possible ten inches. This was from yahoo friend of a friend, so Im not putting anything into it. Just checking cuz Kart said "Saturday is looking good". Boston


Snow to Rain as of now and it's 8-12. I really haven't looked at it tho, that will be tomorrows research topic


----------



## Iawr

1/4 inch in Medway. Started coming down heavier in the last half hour


----------



## jimfrost

Can't wait to take the plow off after work


----------



## quigleysiding

State called us in for 9:00 am


----------



## ducaticorse

KartAnimal29;1679847 said:


> Snow to Rain as of now and it's 8-12. I really haven't looked at it tho, that will be tomorrows research topic


8-12 Boston!?


----------



## KartAnimal29

ducaticorse;1679855 said:


> 8-12 Boston!?


It might be lower on the Coast. I just looked to see what one of the Mets I follow is saying as of now. He wrote this this morning.

Pattern is reloading across North America. The Polar Vortex is not as strong and will break into fragmented pieces in the coming four day period. One of these fragments will drop down out of central SOuthern Canada and into the Great Lakes and Northeast during this period allowing for a phasing system to come out of the Deep South with a lot of moisture and very cold air present over the Northern part of the country into Canada as deep trough gets carved out by fragmented PV vorticity maximum and ridging out over the Rockies into British Columbia, Canada. While its still a little ways out, the signal is for a miller B coastal storm and this normally focuses on New England getting the brunt of the heavy snows and rain if indeed it ends up hugging the coastline, however in my opinion I believe the pV will be shoved further east allowing for a phasing storm to hit the coastline and stay around the benchmark instead of going over Cape Cod, MA. Future runs will come in colder for this storm.


----------



## rjfetz1

clouds breaking up, getting brighter. Taking the plow off, its a bust.


----------



## linckeil

rjfetz1;1679863 said:


> clouds breaking up, getting brighter. Taking the plow off, its a bust.


i'm seeing the same thing. is this thing over at 11am? or is there a second wave coming? snow is really light right now with just about an inch on the ground....


----------



## MSsnowplowing

rjfetz1;1679863 said:


> clouds breaking up, getting brighter. Taking the plow off, its a bust.


Where are you?

It's still snowing here. don't jinx me man, I really want to try my new V :yow!:


----------



## jimfrost

Snowing on melrose


----------



## rjfetz1

MSsnowplowing;1679871 said:


> Where are you?
> 
> It's still snowing here. don't jinx me man, I really want to try my new V :yow!:


northern, ct

there is a second wave coming. Blacktop showing on my driveway I have 1/2" tops, was in the 3-6"


----------



## ducaticorse

Boston/North Shore is snowing at a decent clip.


----------



## mansf123

Not to impressed so far


----------



## stevejfromRI

its snowing really good south of providence, nice big fluffy flakes... Lawns and driveways are coated with a good 1/2 inch so far


----------



## jimfrost

ducaticorse;1679879 said:


> Boston/North Shore is snowing at a decent clip.


Its beem snowing in Melrose for atleast an hour and there's barely a coating on the cars cant imagine this dropping any accumulating snow


----------



## SnowFakers

Almost 1.5 on the ground on the coastal new haven area


----------



## rjfetz1

SnowFakers;1679900 said:


> Almost 1.5 on the ground on the coastal new haven area


1.5cm?? Is that yesterday and today's total? or are you just faking?


----------



## leigh

We're in a dry slot here in sw ct. Not much more coming, precipt slipping south. Pre salted last night from 11-3 am, have to go and see if there's any snow to plow!


----------



## ramair2k

jimfrost;1679899 said:


> Its beem snowing in Melrose for atleast an hour and there's barely a coating on the cars cant imagine this dropping any accumulating snow


Boooo! Looks like I wont be hooking up the plow when I get home from work. Will have to wait until Saturday I guess


----------



## SnowFakers

rjfetz1;1679903 said:


> 1.5cm?? Is that yesterday and today's total? or are you just faking?


That's inches. And im by no means kidding. I will be plowing all my clients. Although it just stopped!!!


----------



## SnowFakers

Snow just picked up rapidly. visibility is down. coming down hard


----------



## ducaticorse

Winding down here. BUST!


----------



## fordtruck661

It slowed down for about a hour and is now picking back up. Waiting to see what happens in this next band of snow. I have about 1" of snow right now


----------



## SnowFakers

ducaticorse;1679928 said:


> Winding down here. BUST!


Where are you located again? I think you said it before but im too lazy to look back through the pages


----------



## SnowFakers

fordtruck661;1679930 said:


> It slowed down for about a hour and is now picking back up. Waiting to see what happens in this next band of snow. I have about 1" of snow right now


Thankfully someone else is here to keep moral up!


----------



## linckeil

picking up again here in newtown ct. just got out the ruler and have exactly 2" in the driveway. and its gonna be cold the next few days, so no melting.


----------



## KartAnimal29

Just over an inch in central CT. it's coming back down pretty good again and the side roads are getting covered up again. Probably another hour or so and it will be done


----------



## abbe

Bust in ri


----------



## SnowFakers

Weather channel says done for me at 4:30


----------



## sectlandscaping

everything is melting in eastern ct. There hasnt been more then a inch before it melts and comes back to melt again.


----------



## KartAnimal29

Burlington, MA about an hour ago


----------



## rjfetz1

SnowFakers;1679954 said:


> Weather channel says done for me at 4:30


It will be done before that. 3:00 -3:30

Now we can focus on Sat/Sat night.


----------



## stevejfromRI

holy S**t thats a nightmare of mine.. never good ending up in a semi-frozen pond..


----------



## rjfetz1

KartAnimal29;1679967 said:


> Burlington, MA about an hour ago


Somethings up with that. Pavement is wet. He came from a parking lot? Must have been texting while salting. Waste of good salt.


----------



## MikeJee

Unless the driver passed out drunk or the throttle stuck this seems impossible. There's like no hazards around.....except a pond. Duh


----------



## stevejfromRI

Its not looking like we will see much from this mess. Providence is bare pavement.. the grass isnt even covered yet.


----------



## fordtruck661

Still trying to make up my mind if I should plow all my driveways or not. It looks like it will be right at my 2" trigger. Not sure if it is going to melt or stick around


----------



## jimfrost

Starting to cover grass in Melrose but its been snowing like this since about 10 don't see it picking up to anything watching the white gold fall and not stick hurts


----------



## jimfrost

KartAnimal29;1679967 said:


> Burlington, MA about an hour ago


Talk about a bad day at work


----------



## eric02038

Ground temp is too warm


----------



## K5Man91

Its snowing again here in Central MA. There's a coating on my driveway and the lawn, that's about it.


----------



## Santry426

Is it supposed to get real cold tonite? Freeze over problems?


----------



## MikeJee

Santry426;1680047 said:


> Is it supposed to get real cold tonite? Freeze over problems?


Yeah supposed to get down to 14 out my way tonight. Won't hit 30 during the day till saturday it looks.

1.5 here...looks like it'll be stopping by 3:30 according to radar.....whatever!


----------



## mulcahy mowing

It will be a skating rink tonight soon enough. Get the salt going.


----------



## ducaticorse

mulcahy mowing;1680062 said:


> It will be a skating rink tonight soon enough. Get the salt going.


I put enough salt down last night to last me a cpl storms lol. SHALLACKED.


----------



## eric02038

Temps must be coming down, finally sticking to my driveway


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Just went out and plowed my driveway. Not gonna bother with any accounts unless someone calls. About 2 inches here in South Central MA.


----------



## cpmi

Looking like its stopping here-2 inches managed to stick on untreated pavement/sidewalks. Basically a salting event except for the very few residential accounts we have. Was sticking pretty good this morning then warmed enough along with the salt to continually melt/burn it off. I'll take storms like this all winter.


----------



## SnowFakers

Just got in from doing about a 1/3rd of my customers. Was looking good this morning till it warmed up and anything that came down after that was melting. I talked to a few people about salting due to the freezing issues tonight. Going to get some bagged salt


----------



## BBC co

next tuesday looks like a blizard lol and no its not last years pic


----------



## eric02038

BBC co;1680107 said:


> next tuesday looks like a blizard lol and no its not last years pic


This real?


----------



## SnowFakers

BBC co;1680107 said:


> next tuesday looks like a blizard lol and no its not last years pic


6-8 where im at! Sweet!


----------



## BBC co

yes that live off gearth as of right now


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

**** it, I'm out. 18-20...FAWKKKK


----------



## vlc

Bring it on!!


----------



## SnowFakers

2006Sierra1500;1680114 said:


> **** it, I'm out. 18-20...FAWKKKK


Good luck on that one:laughing:


----------



## Iawr

If Tuesday's really going to be like this.....sheeeett I'm not ready for 18"!

What's Saturdays forcast saying?? Last I heard was 6-8, that plus another 18 will be a long week


----------



## NAHA

Bring it on , love this shet.


----------



## MikeJee

18-20 here too....pretty far in advance but would be nice for my wallet!


----------



## BBC co

i'm not saying anything will or won't just this is what is showing as of now and tese maps were pretty accurate last season we shall see i'd love that before the holidays might end us with 2x as many storms as last year


----------



## jimfrost

It could turn into a busy weekend and early next week

So much to do so little time


----------



## SnowFakers

6-8 would be perfect for each storm


----------



## jimfrost

SnowFakers;1680163 said:


> 6-8 would be perfect for each storm


If there's an ideal snowfall per storm that's it


----------



## rjfetz1

jimfrost;1680179 said:


> If there's an ideal snowfall per storm that's it


Noooo, 3-4" enough to go out , not to hard to shovel, easy on the truck.


----------



## eric02038

rjfetz1;1680184 said:


> Noooo, 3-4" enough to go out , not to hard to shovel, easy on the truck.


I prefer 10" but not much more. Puts me over a threshold where I start to make some good coin!


----------



## jimv

Bring it on


----------



## jimfrost

rjfetz1;1680184 said:


> Noooo, 3-4" enough to go out , not to hard to shovel, easy on the truck.


I don't like getting out of bed for 3" never mind putting the plow on. Even though your right about the abuse on the truck its a pain in the a** to do all that work for small storms when my triggers are all 2" or 3"


----------



## jimfrost

eric02038;1680185 said:


> I prefer 10" but not much more. Puts me over a threshold where I start to make some good coin!


Hey the more the merrier in my book plus people start handing money over when it gets bad like last year


----------



## fordtruck661

SnowFakers;1680163 said:


> 6-8 would be perfect for each storm


I agree I hate these storms where we only get 2" 0r 3" you always get the people that are mad because you plowed. Like tonight I only ended up only plowing half of my customers.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Just went and plowed my driveway again, no accounts called so I didn't send anyone out.


----------



## rjfetz1

Sat., Sat/night looking impressive. Looks like triggers will be met.


----------



## FordFisherman

Was a nice warm up storm. Plowed half my accounts. That dry slot mid storm really cut totals down. Pattern is looking good tho. Pro mets said a warm December, so much for that guess.


----------



## lucky921

BBC co;1680144 said:


> i'm not saying anything will or won't just this is what is showing as of now and tese maps were pretty accurate last season we shall see i'd love that before the holidays might end us with 2x as many storms as last year


It would be great


----------



## 07PSDCREW

I finally got to use the new V. Got a good 3" push in


----------



## durafish

Lucky you! Not even a coating on the ground here.


----------



## JTK324

So what is everyone using to predict these weather forecasts. I run accuweather and weather channel app on my iphone and I try to bounce them off of each other but there has to be something a little more accurate out there.
Today was such a waste, hopefully we will get a few good sanding runs tonight the temps seems to be dropping now.


----------



## lucky921

JTK324;1680473 said:


> So what is everyone using to predict these weather forecasts. I run accuweather and weather channel app on my iphone and I try to bounce them off of each other but there has to be something a little more accurate out there.
> Today was such a waste, hopefully we will get a few good sanding runs tonight the temps seems to be dropping now.


Kart and bbc


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

lucky921;1680479 said:


> Kart and bbc




10 friggin charachters


----------



## 07PSDCREW

2006Sierra1500;1680483 said:


> 10 friggin charachters


Ha ha ha god I HATE that!


----------



## ramair2k

07PSDCREW;1680449 said:


> I finally got to use the new V. Got a good 3" push in


Awesome pics and love that plow.


----------



## TJS

If Sat. And Monday are forecasted like the joke of today then i will believe it when i see it.


----------



## mjlawncare

Todays storm all depended where you were and elevation we ended up with 5.5 inchs of snow in town and towns not to far away only had 1-2inchs it was a profitable past 2days ready for saturday now


----------



## 07PSDCREW

ramair2k;1680506 said:


> Awesome pics and love that plow.


Thanks! I think I'm in love with it too! Now, hopefully these next storms pan out...


----------



## the05goat

Subscribed again for the season


----------



## ramair2k

Anyone have a decent grasp on Saturday into Sunday? Local news says City of Boston may mix with sleet and or change to rain. I am about 5 miles north of Boston so hopefully that does not include my city haha. I heard where it stays all snow could be a foot or more.....


----------



## KartAnimal29

JTK324;1680473 said:


> So what is everyone using to predict these weather forecasts. I run accuweather and weather channel app on my iphone and I try to bounce them off of each other but there has to be something a little more accurate out there.
> Today was such a waste, hopefully we will get a few good sanding runs tonight the temps seems to be dropping now.


Places like this http://www.meteo.psu.edu/~fxg1/ENSPRS_0z/ensloopmref.html


----------



## KartAnimal29

ramair2k;1680880 said:


> Anyone have a decent grasp on Saturday into Sunday? Local news says City of Boston may mix with sleet and or change to rain. I am about 5 miles north of Boston so hopefully that does not include my city haha. I heard where it stays all snow could be a foot or more.....


No one is going to know what's going on till Friday afternoon. In this time frame one has to worry about the track of the system, then you look at totals. I just got up and I'm slowly looking at stuff


----------



## 07PSDCREW

KartAnimal29;1680896 said:


> Places like this http://www.meteo.psu.edu/~fxg1/ENSPRS_0z/ensloopmref.html


Wtf!!? Glad you know what that is all about cuz I sure don't!


----------



## KartAnimal29

07PSDCREW;1680901 said:


> Wtf!!? Glad you know what that is all about cuz I sure don't!


I don't know everything about it bud. But that is one of the main sites I use to look at model , it's Free


----------



## ramair2k

KartAnimal29;1680897 said:


> No one is going to know what's going on till Friday afternoon. In this time frame one has to worry about the track of the system, then you look at totals. I just got up and I'm slowly looking at stuff


Thanks, look forward to your input later on. I'm torn because my son's 6th Birthday party is Sunday afternoon and if we end up with a lot of snow I foresee people not showing up.


----------



## rjfetz1

ramair2k;1680880 said:


> Anyone have a decent grasp on Saturday into Sunday?


At this point all models are in fairly good agreement that there is an "event" going to happen. Next step over the next 3 days is to watch model runs to see exactly where it will track. What it shows today can be different from tomorrow. 75 miles one way or another can mean 1 foot of snow or all rain. When the 3 systems come together is when tracks will start to be looked at. So all that said you will have to wait till Thursday night or Friday to get a grasp on whats happening, snow or rain wise. Until then


----------



## lucky921

Thanks guys for your thoughts on the storms hoping for lots of snow


----------



## KartAnimal29

EURO Snow Fall. Ratios being used here are 10:1 but it's going to be cold , 20 deg or lower Saturday, so look for a 12:1 or even 15:1


----------



## eric02038

KartAnimal29;1681067 said:


> EURO Snow Fall. Ratios being used here are 10:1 but it's going to be cold , 20 deg or lower Saturday, so look for a 12:1 or even 15:1


Looks like a boat load of snow


----------



## Santry426

Looks like a few inches to me


----------



## CornerStoneProp

Okay I will chime in looks like a blue blob over the north eastern US. All joking aside lets hope for snow!


----------



## ramair2k

I'm weather stupid. Do the numbers on the right hand side indicate inches? xysport


----------



## eric02038

ramair2k;1681088 said:


> I'm weather stupid. Do the numbers on the right hand side indicate inches? xysport


Total precip...10:1 ratio


----------



## ramair2k

And that means....1 inch of water equals to 10 inches of snow???


----------



## KartAnimal29

ramair2k;1681088 said:


> I'm weather stupid. Do the numbers on the right hand side indicate inches? xysport


Yes Inches. Look at the top and it tells you the ratio and yes 1 in of moisture = 10 in of snow


----------



## jimfrost

KartAnimal29;1681067 said:


> EURO Snow Fall. Ratios being used here are 10:1 but it's going to be cold , 20 deg or lower Saturday, so look for a 12:1 or even 15:1


Kart I've been hearing the timing running late Saturday into mostly Sunday with temps increasing during the day Sunday.... then again I'm just north of Boston and I'm sure the temps in ct can vary a lot from us


----------



## KartAnimal29

The Canadian CMC , 10 day ground temp map. -50 More then likely it's not going to get that cold but just WOW what a push of cold air. Could we be seeing the beginning of The Mini ice Age right now or is this just a fluke ??


----------



## ramair2k

KartAnimal29;1681103 said:


> Yes Inches. Look at the top and it tells you the ratio and yes 1 in of moisture = 10 in of snow


wow so if I read that correctly, my area is in the "2" meaning 20 inches of snow? Is this Nemo #2....Dori????


----------



## KartAnimal29

jimfrost;1681106 said:


> Kart I've been hearing the timing running late Saturday into mostly Sunday with temps increasing during the day Sunday.... then again I'm just north of Boston and I'm sure the temps in ct can vary a lot from us


Probably starting around mod afternoon. I really haven't looked at that yet. Yeah temps should climb but I don't thing to the point of rain for the Interior. If you on the coast, CT to Boston on up I'd be worry about the ocean warm the air. But if we can keep the cold temps around wile this system is on us just about everyone should stay Snow.


----------



## KartAnimal29

ramair2k;1681113 said:


> wow so if I read that correctly, my area is in the "2" meaning 20 inches of snow? Is this Nemo #2....Dori????


LOL No :laughing: sorry. The graph on the right is inches of snow , not moisture. To find the moisture you have to look at other graphs


----------



## MikeJee

I'll take your word for it.....I was always great at math but apparently I would've flunked weather 101. These graphs and Oz's and gfv's and hbo's and ESPN's are for the birds haha


----------



## jimfrost

KartAnimal29;1681107 said:


> The Canadian CMC , 10 day ground temp map. -50 More then likely it's not going to get that cold but just WOW what a push of cold air. Could we be seeing the beginning of The Mini ice Age right now or is this just a fluke ??


I've been saying for a while I don't believe in global warming the earth has its own climate cycle.....simply look at the records for the past hundred years, since "global warming" started have any of the high temp records been shattered by new high temps? It more appears to me that its following similar weather from 100 years ago


----------



## KartAnimal29

MikeJee;1681135 said:


> I'll take your word for it.....I was always great at math but apparently I would've flunked weather 101. These graphs and Oz's and gfv's and hbo's and ESPN's are for the birds haha


Here ya go Mike and easy one to remember 0z = midnite 6z = 6am 12z =12pm 18z = 6 pm then back to midnite. maybe I'll come up with something for my sig so people can use it as a reference


----------



## lucky921

So we looking at a six inch storm on average or you think more kart thanks


----------



## KartAnimal29

jimfrost;1681149 said:


> I've been saying for a while I don't believe in global warming the earth has its own climate cycle.....simply look at the records for the past hundred years, since "global warming" started have any of the high temp records been shattered by new high temps? It more appears to me that its following similar weather from 100 years ago


Very true. I have spent many hours researching Global Warm and the next Mini Ice Age, basically the earth cooling down , and you are right about the earth having a cycle for it's climate.Take a look at theses 2 video from MrMaverickstar. The guy puts out some very good info and if he's wrong he comes back and says he's wrong, which I like.


----------



## KartAnimal29

lucky921;1681154 said:


> So we looking at a six inch storm on average or you think more kart thanks


If we see colder temps the ratio will go up but it's to early to be talking about that. Let's make sure it's going to hit us and stay cold first


----------



## jimfrost

KartAnimal29;1681160 said:


> Very true. I have spent many hours researching Global Warm and the next Mini Ice Age, basically the earth cooling down , and you are right about the earth having a cycle for it's climate.Take a look at theses 2 video from MrMaverickstar. The guy puts out some very good info and if he's wrong he comes back and says he's wrong, which I like.


I'll have to take a look at those after work


----------



## ramair2k

My man Pete Bouchard from Channel 7 news just said that the cold air will appear to remain in place for the storm with only the immediate coast possibly mixing. Where it stays all snow, 6+" (early estimate) of snowfall. Long and slow storm. Starts Saturday morning and will end Sunday afternoon/evening.


----------



## KartAnimal29

CMC is showing something for next Wednesday. It's a clipper so it wont be that big, unless it transfers it's energy to the coast and a new Low forms


----------



## GMCHD plower

Any of you fellas have any ideas about Maine?


----------



## KartAnimal29

GMCHD plower;1681232 said:


> Any of you fellas have any ideas about Maine?


It's going to come down to the track which no one really knows right now man. It either hugs the coast, where you will make out good, or it head towards Nova Scotia , you loose. Sorry I can't tel you any more but if your going to hang out in this tread I'll try to remember to keep an eye out for that area, not promising anything tho.


----------



## siteworkplus

GMCHD plower;1681232 said:


> Any of you fellas have any ideas about Maine?


\
I hear it can get cold
Seems like a nice place to visit


----------



## nepatsfan

siteworkplus;1681238 said:


> \
> I hear it can get cold
> Seems like a nice place to visit


LOL!!! whats up man?


----------



## MikeJee

KartAnimal29;1681151 said:


> Here ya go Mike and easy one to remember 0z = midnite 6z = 6am 12z =12pm 18z = 6 pm then back to midnite. maybe I'll come up with something for my sig so people can use it as a reference


Oh ok, pretty simple. Thanks. There sure are a lot of acronyms/types of measurements, etc besides those. A rosetta stone of weather in your sig. would definitely be helpful. Thumbs Up


----------



## GMCHD plower

KartAnimal29;1681237 said:


> It's going to come down to the track which no one really knows right now man. It either hugs the coast, where you will make out good, or it head towards Nova Scotia , you loose. Sorry I can't tel you any more but if your going to hang out in this tread I'll try to remember to keep an eye out for that area, not promising anything tho.


Thanks Kart, ya I hang between this thread and the Maine thread, like to listen to what you guys are getting, lots of family in the Mass area.



siteworkplus;1681238 said:


> \
> I hear it can get cold
> Seems like a nice place to visit


Its not the Northpole like people think lol!


----------



## KartAnimal29

Anyone know anything about the JBC205 or 300 skid steer's? My buddy is looking at buying one and wants to know if there any good


----------



## chrisf250

I thought next Tuesday was supposed to be a big one? I'm in Aruba right now and am debating if I need to come home for the Saturday storm. 3-4 inches is one thing but 6-12 is a whole different scenario, which one are we closer to? (Lincoln/Bedford MA) thanks


----------



## KartAnimal29

18z GFS for Saturday


----------



## K5Man91

KartAnimal29;1681286 said:


> 18z GFS for Saturday


Holy crap, that would be awesome if MA got that much.


----------



## nepatsfan

Nice! 2-4...You guys can have all your big totals...ill take 3 inches


----------



## ducaticorse

nepatsfan;1681318 said:


> Nice! 2-4...You guys can have all your big totals...ill take 3 inches


Exactly. Boston proper...


----------



## siteworkplus

nepatsfan;1681242 said:


> LOL!!! whats up man?


Hey bud We never got that mai tai
Ive switched to single malt scotch since
Figure if i'm gonna go down hard might as well do it with class
Whenever your ready?


----------



## siteworkplus

nepatsfan;1681318 said:


> Nice! 2-4...You guys can have all your big totals...ill take 3 inches


wish I had a dollar everytime I've heard that!


----------



## Santry426

Ski country will be happy from this one


----------



## MSsnowplowing

Okay who jinxed me? :yow!:

I only got to plow 3 places.

I tell you know, The MVP3, NICE  Love that plow.

One place where it took me a hour, I did it in 30 minutes. 
Cut my plow time by 20 minutes in another place and 15 minutes at another. 

I do have a word of warning to everyone, Check your tranmission lines. :bluebounc

After I finished plowing I went and loaded up salt, noticed my tire was a little low on air, pulled into a gas station to fill it up.
Where I had driven saw a slick spot, pulled into fresh snow, waited and pulled forward. 
Almost missed it but looked under the truck, one line was leaking and I had a spot the size of a .25 checked the fluid and it was bone dry.
Lucky I caught it before I blew the transmission.

I wasn't the only one either, I saw two other plow trucks with blown transmission lines eaten up by what the state puts down.

So check your lines before the storm, it sucks. 
I had to hand salt 12 places. 
That was fun riding in the back on the truck throwing magic salt out by hand -(that stuff STINKS!).


----------



## Santry426

Did my lines two weeks ago ...was a nightmare on my duramax in my driveway


----------



## 07PSDCREW

MSsnowplowing;1681366 said:


> After I finished plowing I went and loaded up salt, noticed my tire was a little low on air, pulled into a gas station to fill it up.
> Where I had driven saw a slick spot, pulled into fresh snow, waited and pulled forward.
> Almost missed it but looked under the truck, one line was leaking and I had a spot the size of a .25 checked the fluid and it was bone dry


Did mine in September. Oil pan started sweating through the rot. It's a LOT easier to do the lines while the pan is out. I threw some paint on em too.


----------



## MikeJee

Tranny lines suck!!!!! It's like every 2 years on the dot they start leaking. I'd throw some cold galvanizing compound of em but they always start leaking at the fitting/flex part 1st. Bad design. Someone needs to invent a 10 year line, period.


----------



## MSsnowplowing

07PSDCREW;1681383 said:


> Did mine in September. Oil pan started sweating through the rot. It's a LOT easier to do the lines while the pan is out. I threw some paint on em too.


Nice, does the paint help keep it from rusting out?


----------



## BillyRgn

I suprised you weren't slipping, hard start with the tranny being bone dry


----------



## MSsnowplowing

BillyRgn;1681419 said:


> I suprised you weren't slipping, hard start with the tranny being bone dry


Didn't notice anything must have blown on the way from getting the salt to the gas station, it was only 5 minutes away.

I got lucky


----------



## SnowFakers

2-4", ill take it.


----------



## 07PSDCREW

MSsnowplowing;1681408 said:


> Nice, does the paint help keep it from rusting out?


Anything will definitely help..I prepped the pan and the lines and put two coats of rustoleum gloss black. . The originals lasted 6 yrs and 95k miles of New England weather. They were definitely crusty though.
Ohh and so far... 8k miles later everything is still black..


----------



## KartAnimal29

07PSDCREW;1681455 said:


> Anything will definitely help..I prepped the pan and the lines and put two coats of rustoleum gloss black. . The originals lasted 6 yrs and 95k miles of New England weather. They were definitely crusty though.
> Ohh and so far... 8k miles later everything is still black..


Go to Home Depot and get a gallon jug of WD40 and spray everything down, make sure it's clean first. It will help keep that crap they put on the road from eating the underneath. Now I know it's going to be hard to get the tranny area but you can hit the front end and rear end. Plus it helps with the snow and ice from sticking , to a point. You also have to keep up on it


----------



## jimfrost

MSsnowplowing;1681366 said:


> I do have a word of warning to everyone, Check your tranmission lines. :bluebounc


Blew mine last year in Somerville trying to get out of a narrow street had to drive threw a snow bank and whatever I did ripped a line right out didn't know until I tried to back into a dunks..... Mickey moused the line filled her back up thought I saved it next went out yo finish plowing blew it a couple hours later


----------



## KartAnimal29

00zNAM. It's not really in it's range but surprisingly it's doing good. It's for the most part inline with what the GFS and EURO are showing


----------



## KartAnimal29

SREF has 3.5 for my area. PRO 3 , Plymouth MA 2.71 , BOS 3.97 , Worcester 5.16 , Leominster 6.48

Zoom in on the map and find your area and click the red balloon. SREF really isn't in range tho , short range model

http://www.spc.noaa.gov/exper/sref/fplumes/index.php?YMD=20131211&RT=21&PRM=Total-SNO&SID=FIT&INC=ALL&NNC=&max=&min=&mZOOM=8&mLAT=42.38250731738353&mLON=-71.88533596024513&mTYP=roadmap


----------



## MSsnowplowing

KartAnimal29;1681662 said:


> SREF has 3.5 for my area. PRO 3 , Plymouth MA 2.71 , BOS 3.97 , Worcester 5.16 , Leominster 6.48
> 
> Zoom in on the map and find your area and click the red balloon. SREF really isn't in range tho , short range model
> 
> http://www.spc.noaa.gov/exper/sref/fplumes/index.php?YMD=20131211&RT=21&PRM=Total-SNO&SID=FIT&INC=ALL&NNC=&max=&min=&mZOOM=8&mLAT=42.38250731738353&mLON=-71.88533596024513&mTYP=roadmap


so kart eastern around new London Norwich area is looking at around 4 inches right now if im reason that right
Clicked the wrong reply. Was talking about the map you put up.


----------



## ramair2k

looks like totals are coming down on the news channels. Originally some stations were talking foot or more but now they are saying 6" maybe more in some spots. Its funny, all the hype, then the crash with totals...


----------



## 02powerstroke

RAIN for me oh well lol


----------



## KartAnimal29

MSsnowplowing;1681681 said:


> so kart eastern around new London Norwich area is looking at around 4 inches right now if im reason that right
> Clicked the wrong reply. Was talking about the map you put up.


On the SREF your sitting at 1.90 right now. Click this link it will bring you right to the page for GRO Groton.The graph on the top are all the members of the SREF, as the same with every model. There just isn't one program for each model. There are several and the black line in the middle is what they call the Mean, the middle of the road.

One day I have to site down and write up something on how to ready different models , it's easy. Then you guys won't need me 

Click this http://www.spc.noaa.gov/exper/sref/fplumes/index.php?YMD=20131211&RT=21&PRM=Total-SNO&SID=GON&INC=ALL&NNC=&max=&min=&mZOOM=9&mLAT=41.51229875143837&mLON=-72.0849667422533&mTYP=roadmap


----------



## KartAnimal29

ramair2k;1681702 said:


> looks like totals are coming down on the news channels. Originally some stations were talking foot or more but now they are saying 6" maybe more in some spots. Its funny, all the hype, then the crash with totals...


 It's cuz last night all the models went to the NW and it's slowly coming back to the SE.



02powerstroke;1681718 said:


> RAIN for me oh well lol


Far from done man. We still got 2.5 day till it gets here. A tons can and will change.

I'll be back after the GFS gets into the time frame which should be between now and 11


----------



## advl66

My brother just came home to the states from afghanistan last week and is flying home for a few days this weekend. Picking him up from LGA tomorrow. One of those storms where i want it but if it doesnt come more time i can spend with my brother.


----------



## KartAnimal29

GFS went West a bit more. A lot of moisture. Remember this is with a snow fall ratio at 10:1. Add another 2 inches or so if the temps is around 20 , which what it's projected to be, and we would be in the 12:1 ratio maybe even close to 15:1


----------



## eastcoastjava

KartAnimal29;1681752 said:


> GFS went West a bit more. A lot of moisture


I take it this storm will mostly be rain for the coast then, yet again i dont know your the magician on this stuff.


----------



## fordtruck661

I think Im just going to stop looking at the maps until Friday. They are just going to keep doing the same thing.........No snow......Lots of snow.......No snow.........Lots of snow


----------



## KartAnimal29

eastcoastjava;1681753 said:


> I take it this storm will mostly be rain for the coast then, yet again i dont know your the magician on this stuff.


the back side mnight be a problem for the coast line from CT to Boston



fordtruck661;1681756 said:


> I think Im just going to stop looking at the maps until Friday. They are just going to keep doing the same thing.........No snow......Lots of snow.......No snow.........Lots of snow


Yeah I hear yeah but I have a problem with the weather and I don't think that's going to happen for me. The wife gives me crap every winter. I'm either on the puter looking at stuff or in the truck plowing. Last week she said bye I'll see you in March


----------



## KartAnimal29

Here you go Boston

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/410973329718128641


----------



## KartAnimal29

Canadian


----------



## jimfrost

KartAnimal29;1681819 said:


> Canadian


Is that saying 8-12 foe most of southern new England


----------



## KartAnimal29

jimfrost;1681821 said:


> Is that saying 8-12 foe most of southern new England


Yeah for the most part. I seen a lot of talk on how the Canadian has been pretty consistent with this system for the last 2 days. EURO start soon. I told myself I wasn't going to stay up for it but you know who that worked. Did you ever watch them 2 videos I posted this past afternoon ?


----------



## KartAnimal29

This is all I needed to see. I'll sleep better now. 

A bit juicier than 12z...and plenty cold for all snow N of the south coast. Its not as prolific as the GFS or certainly the GGEM. But synoptically it looks healthier than 12z and has a more defined precip shield extending well into NNE.I will also say that based on the vortmax track that its probably not done trending...I could see it getting closer to the coast.The airmass is pretty sick. BOS spends most of Saturday in the teens includng the afternoon.

Edit: After looking around I'd say everyone , I didn't see any maps , but the talk is this is a big hit for SNE everyone. It's pretty much back to where it was 2 days around 8-12 possibly even a bit more if we can get to the 20:1 ratio. I did see that Hartford CT is looking at around .65 of moisture out of this. Starts Saturday late morning or just after lunch.


----------



## lucky921

Kart your the best don't no how you stay up with little sleep looks great for for us


----------



## eric02038

KartAnimal29;1681855 said:


> This is all I needed to see. I'll sleep better now.
> 
> A bit juicier than 12z...and plenty cold for all snow N of the south coast. Its not as prolific as the GFS or certainly the GGEM. But synoptically it looks healthier than 12z and has a more defined precip shield extending well into NNE.I will also say that based on the vortmax track that its probably not done trending...I could see it getting closer to the coast.The airmass is pretty sick. BOS spends most of Saturday in the teens includng the afternoon.
> 
> Edit: After looking around I'd say everyone , I didn't see any maps , but the talk is this is a big hit for SNE everyone. It's pretty much back to where it was 2 days around 8-12 possibly even a bit more if we can get to the 20:1 ratio. I did see that Hartford CT is looking at around .65 of moisture out of this. Starts Saturday late morning or just after lunch.


So I shouldn't go out drinking sat night....


----------



## quigleysiding

eric02038;1681906 said:


> So I shouldn't go out drinking sat night....


Yup,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## KartAnimal29

lucky921;1681900 said:


> Kart your the best don't no how you stay up with little sleep looks great for for us


I really beat the crap out of myself during the Winter. But doing your own thing for work has it's perks , like taking a nap during the afternoon Thumbs Up


----------



## nepatsfan

KartAnimal29;1681855 said:


> This is all I needed to see. I'll sleep better now.
> 
> A bit juicier than 12z...and plenty cold for all snow N of the south coast. Its not as prolific as the GFS or certainly the GGEM. But synoptically it looks healthier than 12z and has a more defined precip shield extending well into NNE.I will also say that based on the vortmax track that its probably not done trending...I could see it getting closer to the coast.The airmass is pretty sick. BOS spends most of Saturday in the teens includng the afternoon.
> 
> Edit: After looking around I'd say everyone , I didn't see any maps , but the talk is this is a big hit for SNE everyone. It's pretty much back to where it was 2 days around 8-12 possibly even a bit more if we can get to the 20:1 ratio. I did see that Hartford CT is looking at around .65 of moisture out of this. Starts Saturday late morning or just after lunch.


what are the odds this goes back west and gives southeast MA mostly rain?


----------



## siteworkplus

nepatsfan;1681948 said:


> what are the odds this goes back west and gives southeast ma mostly rain?


boooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rjfetz1

fordtruck661;1681756 said:


> I think Im just going to stop looking at the maps until Friday. They are just going to keep doing the same thing.........No snow......Lots of snow.......No snow.........Lots of snow


I'm with ya 100%. But everyone will keep asking "whats it look like for me on Sat"? Its the same old, same old, all the hype for a BIG storm then squat. The actual projected track from the computers is all speculaction. Just wait and see how much changes over the next 24-36 hours. We all look here cuz were bored and nothing else to do. Its like our winter job to stay in the loop.
Nobody can predict the future 36-72 hrs out. Well I take that back, everyone will predict the future and it will all be different so someone will be right.


----------



## ramair2k

As of now they are saying change over to rain for South Shore and Downtown Boston. Anything north of there should remain all snow...for now.

Channel 7's snowfall predictions

http://www1.whdh.com/images/weather/producer_uploads/special-560x389.jpg?12120538


----------



## eric02038

ramair2k;1681984 said:


> As of now they are saying change over to rain for South Shore and Downtown Boston. Anything north of there should remain all snow...for now.
> 
> Channel 7's snowfall predictions
> 
> [
> url]http://www1.whdh.com/images/weather/producer_uploads/special-560x389.jpg?12120538[/url]


Look at necn...saying exactly what Kart said! 6+ and will be very cold so totals will be going up


----------



## TJS

I am with rjfez1. All this hype once again
My plow is off and staying off. Again. I will believe it when i see it.


----------



## KartAnimal29

nepatsfan;1681948 said:


> what are the odds this goes back west and gives southeast MA mostly rain?


The CT/RI Coast, SE MA and the Cape should see mixing at the end due to the wind changing at the end of the storm. It will be out of the East so that's why the change over. How much , I don't know.But the 850 freezing line, 5000ft , and surface freezing line does push up into these areas.


----------



## KartAnimal29

TJS;1681998 said:


> I am with rjfez1. All this hype once again
> My plow is off and staying off. Again. I will believe it when i see it.


No hype with this one man. There is no doubt the cold air will be in place for this one. Matter of fact it's not going anywhere till about this time next week


----------



## GMCHD plower

For all you Mass guys that don't want the snow, if you want, push it up to Maine, we need it for riding sleds!


----------



## KartAnimal29

eric02038;1681989 said:


> Look at necn...saying exactly what Kart said! 6+ and will be very cold so totals will be going up


All you guys in Boston need to follow Matt Noyes. That dude knows his ship

http://www.mattnoyes.net/

https://twitter.com/MattNoyesNECN


----------



## KartAnimal29

GMCHD plower;1682035 said:


> For all you Mass guys that don't want the snow, if you want, push it up to Maine, we need it for riding sleds!


I seen some talk this morning that Portland doesn't do to good with this one


----------



## GMCHD plower

Damn, I'm above Portland so I really won't do well..


----------



## SnowFakers

Kart, what program or website are you using for your models? I've been toying around with this stuff a bit and am curius. You can PM me if you don't want to say it on here.


----------



## KartAnimal29

I follow a bunch of the big Mets on Twitter and I also sub to a weather service. These are the sites I go to everyday to look around.

http://www.meteo.psu.edu/~fxg1/ewall.html

http://weather.unisys.com/


----------



## SnowFakers

KartAnimal29;1682087 said:


> I follow a bunch of the big Mets on Twitter and I also sub to a weather service. These are the sites I go to everyday to look around.
> 
> http://www.meteo.psu.edu/~fxg1/ewall.html
> 
> http://weather.unisys.com/


Thanks Kart!


----------



## jimfrost

KartAnimal29;1681853 said:


> Yeah for the most part. I seen a lot of talk on how the Canadian has been pretty consistent with this system for the last 2 days. EURO start soon. I told myself I wasn't going to stay up for it but you know who that worked. Did you ever watch them 2 videos I posted this past afternoon ?


Yea I did that's a lot of info to take in but I couldn't agree more with him....he definitely raised more concerns though we better stop complaining about snow looks like we might have more than we can handle in the future


----------



## KartAnimal29

12z NAM


----------



## KartAnimal29

jimfrost;1682095 said:


> Yea I did that's a lot of info to take in but I couldn't agree more with him....he definitely raised more concerns though we better stop complaining about snow looks like we might have more than we can handle in the future


Glad you liked it. He's not the only one that thinks this to


----------



## jimfrost

KartAnimal29;1682111 said:


> Glad you liked it. He's not the only one that thinks this to


Its more believable than "global warming" it makes me laugh to think that people think we can control mother nature or have a great effect on weather cycles


----------



## jimfrost

GMCHD plower;1682035 said:


> For all you Mass guys that don't want the snow, if you want, push it up to Maine, we need it for riding sleds!


Hahaha can you imagine a convoy plowing all the snow up to you


----------



## KartAnimal29

jimfrost;1682117 said:


> Its more believable than "global warming" it makes me laugh to think that people think we can control mother nature or have a great effect on weather cycles


They do mess with the weather. If you do some research on HARRP and it's effects on the upper atmosphere you will know what I'm talking about. Nikola Tesla was a very smart man and never got the proper credit for his work


----------



## jimfrost

KartAnimal29;1682125 said:


> They do mess with the weather. If you do some research on HARRP and it's effects on the upper atmosphere you will know what I'm talking about. Nikola Tesla was a very smart man and never got the proper credit for his work


I know they've been playing with the atmosphere and ocean through chem trails and doing sonar testing in the oceans


----------



## rjfetz1

KartAnimal29;1682024 said:


> No hype with this one man.


I'm not saying its not going to snow. Its just way to early to predict who is going to get how much. Model runs change more than baby's diapers. At 48hrs out I do not look at totals, or try and figure out the rain/snow line. That's just my .03 sense. Now if nothing changes come Sat morning, then its time to get ready. However as of now there still is only an 80% chance of snow.


----------



## chrisf250

rjfetz1;1682138 said:


> I'm not saying its not going to snow. Its just way to early to predict who is going to get how much. Model runs change more than baby's diapers. At 48hrs out I do not look at totals, or try and figure out the rain/snow line. That's just my .03 sense. Now if nothing changes come Sat morning, then its time to get ready. However as of now there still is only an 80% chance of snow.


Than why keep posting?


----------



## JTK324

I am going to trick this storm I am taking my plows off and I am going to wash the boat like I am going to use it and maybe it will help with the murphys law effect.


----------



## JTK324

Kart,
is that inches on the right side of that map?


----------



## mjlawncare

Local guesser are saying 4-8 as a early guesstimAte


----------



## AC2717

Still waiting for my 2b license to come back
Had to renew it MA is taking forever
Called them again today


----------



## 02powerstroke

Looks like another rainy week end for me..


----------



## eastcoastjava

AC2717;1682240 said:


> Still waiting for my 2b license to come back
> Had to renew it MA is taking forever
> Called them again today


it seems like they work in reverse on the licensing process. Took them forever to even get it sent to my house.


----------



## KartAnimal29

JTK324;1682203 said:


> Kart,
> is that inches on the right side of that map?


Yes sir...


----------



## KartAnimal29

0z EURO


----------



## GMCHD plower

Just get that pink patch off of Maine to move in land


----------



## stevejfromRI

i guess we are waiting for the night before again. This last minute thing gets old quick for all our guys...


----------



## KartAnimal29

stevejfromRI;1682302 said:


> i guess we are waiting for the night before again. This last minute thing gets old quick for all our guys...


This is a no brainier bud. Plan on it happening ,everything is in place. I know I'm good for a solid 8 inches probably more


----------



## rjfetz1

chrisf250;1682178 said:


> Than why keep posting?


 Chris - If you took the time to read all the posts you would see its a response to another persons comment about hype. Plus like my post said "its my .03 sense", which, last time I checked is legal.

I give Kart and BBC all the credit in the world for posting all the predictions for all the guys to make your plans. They post up to date info and go all out to give town by town estimates. I have been around long enough to realize when there will be a storm, wait and see what actually falls, then go deal with it. .02 more cents.

You'll see, something will change before now and then. Thats all i'm saying. Right now this is predicted:

SNOWFALL POTENTIAL...THIS EVENT IS STILL 2 DAYS AWAY AND THE COASTAL
STORM HASN/T FORMED YET. THUS OUR PRELIMINARY SNOWFALL FORECAST IS
FOR THE POTENTIAL OF UP TO 6 INCHES OF SNOWFALL FOR MUCH OF THE
REGION...WITH POSSIBLY LESS ALONG THE SOUTH COAST INCLUDING CAPE COD
AND THE ISLANDS AS MIXED PRECIP MAY ENTER THIS REGION.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

And I'm sitting here, so bored I'm running a friggin weedwacker waiting for this storm :laughing:


----------



## KartAnimal29

2006Sierra1500;1682335 said:


> And I'm sitting here, so bored I'm running a friggin weedwacker waiting for this storm :laughing:


Good come hang out with me tomorrow, I have some swamp grass I have to go cut before it snows. But until then this is what I'm doing right now  Frosty Guinness


----------



## ramair2k

Those maps above seem to contradict local weather stations. Local news for Boston area shows 3-6 with change over to rain inside of Rte.128. Either way snow is coming. Just annoying how each station shows different air temps, snow totals and rain snow line.


----------



## Iawr

Will this be a slow moving system that will go into Sunday?


----------



## KartAnimal29

rjfetz1;1682330 said:


> Chris - If you took the time to read all the posts you would see its a response to another persons comment about hype. Plus like my post said "its my .03 sense", which, last time I checked is legal.
> 
> I give Kart and BBC all the credit in the world for posting all the predictions for all the guys to make your plans. They post up to date info and go all out to give town by town estimates. I have been around long enough to realize when there will be a storm, wait and see what actually falls, then go deal with it. .02 more cents.
> 
> You'll see, something will change before now and then. Thats all i'm saying. Right now this is predicted:
> 
> SNOWFALL POTENTIAL...THIS EVENT IS STILL 2 DAYS AWAY AND THE COASTAL
> STORM HASN/T FORMED YET. THUS OUR PRELIMINARY SNOWFALL FORECAST IS
> FOR THE POTENTIAL OF UP TO 6 INCHES OF SNOWFALL FOR MUCH OF THE
> REGION...WITH POSSIBLY LESS ALONG THE SOUTH COAST INCLUDING CAPE COD
> AND THE ISLANDS AS MIXED PRECIP MAY ENTER THIS REGION.


You are right I will not take that away from you. Things do change in a heartbeat and that's why I say "as of now" a lot. Just I have a problem with winter storms, I'm sure you figured that out already


----------



## jandjcarpentry

KartAnimal29;1682316 said:


> This is a no brainier bud. Plan on it happening ,everything is in place. I know I'm good for a solid 8 inches probably more


Kart what do u think about Pembroke Ma?


----------



## siteworkplus

Nellie Carreno on NECN gots some nice Ta Ta's


----------



## K5Man91

siteworkplus;1682377 said:


> Nellie Carreno on NECN gots some nice Ta Ta's


Haha I thought I was the only one that thought that. On a lighter note, I can't wait for this storm to try out my F350.


----------



## Yellowdogs1

I can't wait for this storm! My new Boss vxt is getting installed tomorrow.


----------



## eric02038

Yellowdogs1;1682391 said:


> I can't wait for this storm! My new Boss vxt is getting installed tomorrow.


Good timing! And sweet plow


----------



## eric02038

Chan 5 just said if the rain snow line stays south we'll be looking at 13".


----------



## siteworkplus

Yellowdogs1;1682391 said:


> I can't wait for this storm! My new Boss vxt is getting installed tomorrow.


Hey A new guy!
U know u have to buy us all a beer, right?


----------



## 97S104x4

Haven't heard any numbers for RI yet, all I hear is several inches possible....soo am I looking at 3" or 13" hahaha


----------



## KartAnimal29

Yellowdogs1;1682391 said:


> I can't wait for this storm! My new Boss vxt is getting installed tomorrow.


Welcome from the same town


----------



## KartAnimal29

97S104x4;1682408 said:


> Haven't heard any numbers for RI yet, all I hear is several inches possible....soo am I looking at 3" or 13" hahaha


southern part probably 1-3 and northern part 3-6


----------



## K5Man91

siteworkplus;1682407 said:


> Hey A new guy!
> U know u have to buy us all a beer, right?


Where's my beer?


----------



## KartAnimal29

K5Man91;1682418 said:


> Where's my beer?


Over here


----------



## KartAnimal29

GFS just went BOOOOOM this morning I was looking at .46 for moisture then at lunch it went to .76 now I'm at 1.01 I'm liking this trend


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

I'm not liking that! Too much snow...maybe a couple of these can change my mind  Anyone got any Boddingtons?


----------



## snopushin ford

Yum, Guinness is a great beer!! looking forward to pushing some fluffy snow. Kart as always thanks for keeping us informed. Do you think next Tuesday is anything to give any thought to? Matt


----------



## ducaticorse

siteworkplus;1682377 said:


> Nellie Carreno on NECN gots some nice Ta Ta's


Finally something constructive....


----------



## KartAnimal29

snopushin ford;1682435 said:


> Yum, Guinness is a great beer!! looking forward to pushing some fluffy snow. Kart as always thanks for keeping us informed. Do you think next Tuesday is anything to give any thought to? Matt


No one is talking about that one yet, everyone is on this one but it's a clipper so don't go looking for anything big. Probably going to be a 1-3


----------



## KartAnimal29

siteworkplus;1682377 said:


> Nellie Carreno on NECN gots some nice Ta Ta's


WOW yes she does


----------



## rjfetz1

KartAnimal29;1682430 said:


> GFS just went BOOOOOM this morning I was looking at .46 for moisture then at lunch it went to .76 now I'm at 1.01 I'm liking this trend


Let the changes begin...xysport I don't want 12"


----------



## KartAnimal29

The little troll , Erika Martin, on channel 8 here in CT just said 3-12 HAHAHAH nothing like covering you azzzz. She never ever showed a map of totals LMFAO


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

KartAnimal29;1682449 said:


> The little troll , Erika Martin, on channel 8 here in CT just said 3-12 HAHAHAH nothing like covering you azzzz. She never ever showed a map of totals LMFAO


Thats like saying 0''-40''...shes really covering her asss...


----------



## TJS

She does have a rather large face and head and mouth. Sometimes she is cold too.


----------



## rjfetz1

KartAnimal29;1682449 said:


> The little troll O


Geez, after giving you reps for the work you put in.

Erika said 3" southeast, 10" possible northwest.


----------



## fireside

2006Sierra1500;1682455 said:


> Thats like saying 0''-40''...shes really covering her asss...


 I wish I could help her with that! I have seen her in person.


----------



## rlmlandscape

I hope southern RI gets at least 4". I'm skipping a trip to upstate NY for this storm so it better pan out. Either that or I can go upstate and it'll snow 14" and I'll have to make a mad dash home.


----------



## KartAnimal29

fireside;1682471 said:


> I wish I could help her with that! I have seen her in person.


She's tiny Hu?? Look at the pic they have on there FB page https://www.facebook.com/WTNH8


----------



## KartAnimal29

rjfetz1;1682466 said:


> Geez, after giving you reps for the work you put in.
> 
> Erika said 3" southeast, 10" possible northwest.


Sorry man but she is tiny  but she is good looking I'll give her that


----------



## jimfrost

siteworkplus;1682407 said:


> Hey A new guy!
> U know u have to buy us all a beer, right?


Someone say beer?


----------



## ducaticorse

These local mets are basically saying BOS is a crap shoot...... HA.


----------



## fireside

KartAnimal29;1682474 said:


> She's tiny Hu?? Look at the pic they have on there FB page https://www.facebook.com/WTNH8


Yes she is but very well built (spinner). The body work was well done.


----------



## mwalsh9152

figures, I had an overnight planned with the wife Saturday night....just had to break the news to her that its pretty much doubtful that we will be going. 

Its been a mad thrash to try and get my truck ready for the storm since I've been way too lazy and have barely done anything over the summer after taking it apart after the last storm.


----------



## KartAnimal29

Bernie's video tonight

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weath...-snowstorm-saturday-into-sunday/2430839568001


----------



## durafish

Idk how I unsubscribed but hopefully I'll be subscribed now.....


----------



## SnowFakers

Things keep going back and forth. I caught Erika's slip aswell. Hahahaha


----------



## KartAnimal29

SnowFakers;1682581 said:


> Things keep going back and forth. I caught Erika's slip aswell. Hahahaha


Nope it's just now going back to the way it looked 2 days ago. That's also one thing you have to remember, what it first looked like. A lot of the time a model will show a Low coming up the coast but it's OTS, out to sea. Then in 1.5 day it starts the head back to the coast. Then a day or 2 out it's shown it be heading back to it's original positions or close to it. Watch Bernie's video he talks about that for a hot second


----------



## KartAnimal29

I got 12 deg right now in central CT. projected low for tonight for my area was 14 and that 's being shown for 5AM. It's 8:37 and it's 12. How cold is it where your at?


----------



## 07PSDCREW

Kart, im showing 16 deg here on my outside temp thingy. It feels much colder though.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

My truck says 10 degrees....fawk its cold.


----------



## eric02038

12 in Franklin MA


----------



## GMCHD plower

Wait so whats the synopsis Kart? Coming inland or OTS?


----------



## KartAnimal29

GMCHD plower;1682641 said:


> Wait so whats the synopsis Kart? Coming inland or OTS?


Your looking good now http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=1682430&postcount=947


----------



## fisher_ma

Truck says 11 here


----------



## ProEnterprises

Kart: what are you thinking for Danbury, Ct area? 4-6"?

I know you are up higher in the state, so you will probably see more.


----------



## KartAnimal29

SREF for Oxford Ct , just south of Waterbury 6.54

http://www.spc.noaa.gov/exper/sref/...98964184&mLON=-72.83016017899513&mTYP=roadmap

Bradley Airport 10,00

http://www.spc.noaa.gov/exper/sref/fplumes/index.php?YMD=20131212&RT=21&PRM=Total-SNO&SID=BDL&INC=ALL&NNC=&max=&min=&mZOOM=8&mLAT=41.3930398964184&mLON=-72.83016017899513&mTYP=roadmap


----------



## lucky921

14 in Dracut


----------



## KartAnimal29

Her she is boy http://www.twisterdata.com/index.ph...nding=n&output=image&view=large&archive=false


----------



## KartAnimal29

ProEnterprises;1682660 said:


> Kart: what are you thinking for Danbury, Ct area? 4-6"?
> 
> I know you are up higher in the state, so you will probably see more.


You guys should be good for that. You also have to keep an eye on the freezing line as you stand a good chance of mixing


----------



## snopushin ford

12 degrees here near wachusett mountain.


----------



## mwalsh9152

its 15 in Wakefield, great night to go pick a Christmas tree, froze my ass off!


----------



## ss502gmc

14 deg on the thermo in the truck in East Bridgewater Ma


----------



## CashinH&P

13 in manchester right now. Whats the tome frame look like for this storm?


----------



## Santry426

No thermo but working outside all night I can say its ****in cold !


----------



## SnowFakers

16 in the new haven county area


----------



## KartAnimal29

NAM went crazy like the GFS colder and more moisture










Ground Temp


----------



## aclawn




----------



## lucky921

KartAnimal29;1682755 said:


> NAM went crazy like the GFS colder and more moisture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ground Temp


Looks very nice hope it works out for all of us


----------



## 07PSDCREW

I posted earlier it was 16 deg out. Correction, 1 hr and 15 min later it is now 9-10 deg. It's flipping back n forth. I hope this cold holds out for some deep snow...


----------



## backupbuddy

15 in the truck here in plainville. Go Bruins


----------



## KartAnimal29

07PSDCREW;1682761 said:


> I posted earlier it was 16 deg out. Correction, 1 hr and 15 min later it is now 9-10 deg. It's flipping back n forth. I hope this cold holds out for some deep snow...


That is what we are all hoping for and I personal love these beautiful temps :waving:


----------



## nelandscaper

It's a balmy 15 out here on olde cape cod!


----------



## aclawn

Hope it stay this cold, Light and fluffy lovin it!:bluebounc


----------



## BBC co

OOz GFS is loading now


----------



## KartAnimal29

CMC Canadian is all Snow. Click animate.You also have click the last box on the top left to 00z from 12z

http://collaboration.cmc.ec.gc.ca/cmc/cmdn/pcpn_type/pcpn_type_gem_reg.html


----------



## KartAnimal29

GFS is colder, stronger and has the same placement


----------



## KartAnimal29

GFS


----------



## jimv

Its 16 here in southwick ma


----------



## BBC co

this was the 18z gfs adn below it is the OOz










latest


----------



## 07PSDCREW

BBC co;1682797 said:


> OOz GFS is loading now


Where do I go to look at this pretty map myself to zoom around?? Or is it a subscription?


----------



## BBC co

subscription e/ i found a pay by month link its 25$ or 180 for the year if u want i can try to find it they hid the month to month to push yearly subscriptions i paid till april last year i think so at that rate might as well of just bought the year http://www.grlevelx.com/grearth/
Download - http://www.grlevelx.com/downloads/grearth_setup.exe (Windows)
https://www.allisonhouse.com/buy/storm-hunter-monthly


----------



## 07PSDCREW

BBC co;1682833 said:


> subscription e/ i found a pay by month link its 25$ or 180 for the year if u want i can try to find it they hid the month to month to push yearly subscriptions i paid till april last year i think so at that rate might as well of just bought the year


Gotcha. I was just wondering. I appreciate you sharing. Just bored as hell. Wanted to go look
At maps. I really should be sleeping by now but I keep hitting the refresh button on this thread:yow!:


----------



## KartAnimal29

07PSDCREW;1682840 said:


> Gotcha. I was just wondering. I appreciate you sharing. Just bored as hell. Wanted to go look
> At maps. I really should be sleeping by now but I keep hitting the refresh button on this thread:yow!:


Tomorrow is the day that this thread will be booming. I'm not staying up for the EURO tonight so I'll post it in the morning


----------



## jimfrost

Gonna be an interesting 36hrs


----------



## JTK324

I like what I am seeing. Thanks for the maps guys I can't wait to get the newest maps.
I work in the Bread business and these maps are helping get me information to my guys faster and on top of the fact that I love to plow snow SO LET IT FLY


----------



## lucky921

Winter sto watch most of mass Including Boston nice money


----------



## nepatsfan

Hopefully I hit the mega millions an never have to think about snow again


----------



## jandjcarpentry

BBC it's going to b close for us huh. 3 to 6 or 6 to 9?


----------



## ducaticorse

Local mets have upgraded Boston to 6-9. They are bringing the warm air from the East further out than originally forecasted.


----------



## ADMSWELDING

Looking good for this storm guys.Get ready.


----------



## atvriderinmass

9-12 for me. Woohoo! Everyone be safe!


----------



## 02powerstroke

Enjoy the storm boys I will be home drinking beer listening to the rain


----------



## CCL Landscaping

That moment when you log in to check the updates after not looking for a couple days and there's 10 new pages of posts. All caught up on my reading.

You guys might as well clean and put away the plows and sanders for the season. I just bought a new truck last night


----------



## JTK324

CCL What did you get? Don't toy with us


----------



## Iawr

We finally get a good storm and I come down with strep throat!


----------



## CashinH&P

Iawr;1683001 said:


> We finally get a good storm and I come down with strep throat!


I get my wisdom teeth out this morning at 9....


----------



## BBC co




----------



## eric02038

BBC co;1683009 said:


>


Which has been more accurate?


----------



## JTK324

okay I see two which one should we be paying more attention to


----------



## jandjcarpentry

BBC co;1683009 said:


>


Is that 6 to 8 for me?


----------



## jandjcarpentry

jandjcarpentry;1683024 said:


> Is that 6 to 8 for me?


I like the first one.


----------



## SnowFakers

jandjcarpentry;1683025 said:


> I like the first one.


Me too, I think everyone does


----------



## BBC co

tbh euro i think was the winner last year, which grearth does not support so out of these 2 i think at this point i'd merge tehm to gether to get a ruff idea till we get a few in the books to look back and see which of these 2 are more accurate but if I remember end of last season i think it was the NAM that was a lil better with where and how much obviously neither are a 100% so


----------



## KartAnimal29

BBC 1st map is of the NAM @hr57. The 2nd one is the [email protected] We need to start looking at the NAM, SREF and RAP right now as there short range models. The GFS,EURO, CMC are pretty much useless in this time frame.


----------



## BBC co

ya RAP only goes out 18hrs on grearth not showing any thing atm, I know they are 2 different hours of models i just put the most extensive coverage pic up as if i go to 57 on the GFS it receds alot same as 54 on NAM

this was also the same totals that they were predicting for tuesday begining of the week shows how much it changes over a week they have moved back almost 2 days

and thanks as always for the additional info Kart


----------



## CCL Landscaping

JTK324;1682999 said:


> CCL What did you get? Don't toy with us


2014 f250 xv2


----------



## JTK324

Are those two speaking english..........
Nice good luck with it!!!! Make sure we get pics


----------



## KartAnimal29

BBC co;1683036 said:


> ya RAP only goes out 18hrs on grearth not showing any thing atm, I know they are 2 different hours of models i just put the most extensive coverage pic up as if i go to 57 on the GFS it receds alot same as 54 on NAM
> 
> this was also the same totals that they were predicting for tuesday begining of the week shows how much it changes over a week they have moved back almost 2 days


RAP and NAM-Free 
http://www.twisterdata.com/

Yup Yup. When this one first showed up is was a heavy hitter , then went to not so much now back to BOOM. I'm looking at a solid foot in Central CT. Just NE of Waterbury

I'm not going to be on here much today boy's, got stuff to do but it's a pretty safe bet a lot of you will see some nice totals out of this. Along the coast will be tough tho.

I seen this a few min ago from someone that's good ; BOS to PVD corridor and points southeast will mix, but not before seeing 3-6", even Cape Cod, MA sees 3", while everyone northwest of that corridor sees 12"+


----------



## darryl g

I've reviewed the latest model runs and am ready to post my forecast now:

It's going to snow in the northeast this weekend. Some places will get more snow than others. Where you are will depend on how much snow you get, with totals ranging between 1 inch and 1 foot.


----------



## eric02038

darryl g;1683042 said:


> I've reviewed the latest model runs and am ready to post my forecast now:
> 
> It's going to snow in the northeast this weekend. Some places will get more snow than others. Where you are will depend on how much snow you get, with totals ranging between 1 inch and 1 foot.


Most accurate forecast I've seen so far!


----------



## KartAnimal29

darryl g;1683042 said:


> I've reviewed the latest model runs and am ready to post my forecast now:
> 
> It's going to snow in the northeast this weekend. Some places will get more snow than others. Where you are will depend on how much snow you get, with totals ranging between 1 inch and 1 foot.


Are you hanging out with Erika Martin :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## KartAnimal29

This is all of the NWS maps put together


----------



## BBC co




----------



## BBC co

darryl g;1683042 said:


> I've reviewed the latest model runs and am ready to post my forecast now:
> 
> It's going to snow in the northeast this weekend. Some places will get more snow than others. Where you are will depend on how much snow you get, with totals ranging between 1 inch and 1 foot.


afk calling news stations with this update XD


----------



## KartAnimal29

BBC , Thanks for zooming that map in. I was thinking how you really can make out what it says. I don't possess the skills


----------



## mansf123

Looking good


----------



## rjfetz1

BBC - have you seen this yet? May be helpful, maybe not.

http://preview.weather.gov/graphical/?zoom=7&lat=41.34967&lon=-73.21997&layers=00BTTFTT&region=0&element=13&mxmz=false&barbs=false&subl=TFFFF&units=english&wunits=nautical


----------



## BBC co

KartAnimal29;1683071 said:


> BBC , Thanks for zooming that map in. I was thinking how you really can make out what it says. I don't possess the skills


always here to help, i'm sure a few others were saying the same 

hey ty rj. i hadn't seen that bookmarkd tho  also book'd your link to Kart. ty both

Here is the hot NAM just out


----------



## KartAnimal29

Short range models keep the trend of colder and colder going


----------



## BBC co




----------



## abbe

If that latest nam run holds true holy fukkkk


----------



## eric02038

Stop uploading those pics...getting me a little too excited!


----------



## BBC co




----------



## JTK324

I like it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jandjcarpentry

BBC co;1683100 said:


> always here to help, i'm sure a few others were saying the same
> 
> hey ty rj. i hadn't seen that bookmarkd tho  also book'd your link to Kart. ty both
> 
> Here is the hot NAM just out


That look great for us


----------



## nepatsfan

If anyone is looking for driveways in Wrentham, Norfolk, Franklin pm me. I'm trying to get away from residential plowing- I have a few to give up who aren't regular customers but my phone has rang off the hook today and I just keep turning people away. If you want some that I already have or you want the referrals pm me.


----------



## SnowFakers

Wow that is showing 12+ for me. Damn


----------



## leigh

Such pretty colors.I wish they could fine tune these computer models, these constant " the big one is coming" forecasts are silly. Everytime we see these(everyweek) model maps everyone is foaming at the mouth.I've already decided how much I'm getting (very scientific)around 5-8" ending as a mix.Temps Sun in mid 30's and a nice melting sun that will make lot's look nice Monday am.I've got so much salt down that I''ll probably lose the first inch!


----------



## stevejfromRI

Ummmmm. What just happened..? now its a foot... 

I Think were gonna need a bigger plow.


----------



## MSsnowplowing

Watch, the weather is going to change tomorrow and we well only get 2 inches and a lot ice just like the last storm.


----------



## fordtruck661

Here we go again


----------



## Maleko

fordtruck661;1683217 said:


> Here we go again




So true. Everyone around me us like that.


----------



## whitegmc

oo man, looks like a perfect break in storm. I will be hooking the plow up tonight!


----------



## Yellowdogs1

Anyone know what we are looking at for start times on this one?


----------



## TJS

I was just at home depot. What a nut house.


----------



## Iawr

Local guy is still trying to convince us we will see 2-3" this weekend. Also has gone as far as saying will mix to rain early Sunday morning


----------



## jimfrost

Some afternoon flurries in Melrose


----------



## eric02038

Iawr;1683298 said:


> Local guy is still trying to convince us we will see 2-3" this weekend. Also has gone as far as saying will mix to rain early Sunday morning


Who dat...


----------



## jimfrost

Iawr;1683298 said:


> Local guy is still trying to convince us we will see 2-3" this weekend. Also has gone as far as saying will mix to rain early Sunday morning


Supposed to mix on the coast depending on the track but it'll be more than 2-3"


----------



## Iawr

eric02038;1683302 said:


> Who dat...


Hollistons very own high school consultant on ch 11. Not a good source for information but sometimes they get it right


----------



## eastcoastjava

And this storm of course has to falls on date night gf gunna be pissed. Doin only one kind of plowing..... O well


----------



## jimfrost

Flurries in Tewkesbury on 125

Fun filled snowy weekend


----------



## jimfrost

Coating the grass and untreated drives


----------



## timmy1

Hmmmmmmmmm...


----------



## timmy1

Everyone click here.....>>>>http://www.tvspots.tv/video/14203/DUNKIN-DONUTS--PLOW


----------



## timmy1

jimfrost;1683394 said:


> Coating the grass and untreated drives


Leftover lake effects drifting over western mass and NW Connecticut. Our storm is in Kentucky, Arkansas right now.


----------



## BPK63

3 different tv stations all with different predictions. Up to 14", 4 to 8, or 6 to 9. Take your pick. Gotta love it.


----------



## eric02038

BPK63;1683440 said:


> 3 different tv stations all with different predictions. Up to 14", 4 to 8, or 6 to 9. Take your pick. Gotta love it.


Same thing up here...let the guessing games begin


----------



## vlc

So 4"-14". Good enough for me!


----------



## eastcoastjava

Winter weather warning issued


----------



## 02powerstroke

kart rain on the coast? or should I be prepared for more than 2" of slush?


----------



## vlc

Question for you guys. What are you paying your shovelers? I'm thinking about hiring a couple this season. I'm getting sick of hopping out of my nice warm truck all the time.


----------



## Iawr

vlc;1683447 said:


> Question for you guys. What are you paying your shovelers? I'm thinking about hiring a couple this season. I'm getting sick of hopping out of my nice warm truck all the time.


$20 per hour, unless I have some special use for them.


----------



## KartAnimal29

Yellowdogs1;1683274 said:


> Anyone know what we are looking at for start times on this one?


5pm to 7am what kind of truck do you have? I'm in Bristol also


----------



## KartAnimal29

02powerstroke;1683446 said:


> kart rain on the coast? or should I be prepared for more than 2" of slush?


 For you , yeah you should see a good amount of rain


----------



## fisher_ma

Kart what do you think for the providence area I'm seeing all sorts of different stuff online?


----------



## lucky921

Hey kart do you think it will change over in Boston and coast north of Boston keep seeing diferant things thanks


----------



## MSsnowplowing

vlc;1683447 said:


> Question for you guys. What are you paying your shovelers? I'm thinking about hiring a couple this season. I'm getting sick of hopping out of my nice warm truck all the time.


My main guy 25, the others 15 per hour.


----------



## KartAnimal29

Honestly guys I really haven't looked at anything today but I am starting to see more maps look like this one. Scott is pretty good to. SE MA area does look to have a change over to rain at the end tho


----------



## PORTER 05

Our shovelers get $25 / $20 an hour. Its a tough job.


----------



## Santry426

Weymouth was under a winter storm warning now back under watch, dang


----------



## ducaticorse

PORTER 05;1683574 said:


> Our shovelers get $25 / $20 an hour. Its a tough job.


It depends on how they are tasked. My guys sit in a heated truck half the night being carted from place to place. The average time on site with one of my urban properties is 10 minutes. No need to be paying those rates in a situation like that.

On the other hand, if they are outside for the duration and look like battle hardened snowmen at the end of a shift, then yes, that money is certainly warranted.


----------



## siteworkplus

Yellowdogs1;1683274 said:


> Anyone know what we are looking at for start times on this one?


You dont get to ask any more questions till we all have our beer! Didn't you read the fine print on the subscription form?
STEP UP!!!


----------



## siteworkplus

I start the guys/ a couple girls (the best workers by far) @ 18 to 20, but increase as the season progresses. Late Feb and March is when you know who the keepers are. Always try to feed everyone at least one meal. Low turnover. The main guys 25+


----------



## siteworkplus

Also bonus on those really ship days. 
Basically if your'e callin me the day before askin what time to show up,your'e going to be compensated,nuff said.


----------



## advl66

kart, any idea on when it is going to start up tomorrow?


----------



## SnowFakers

advl66;1683686 said:


> kart, any idea on when it is going to start up tomorrow?


From what I can tell it will hit the middle of the state around 11-12


----------



## jimfrost

timmy1;1683435 said:


> Leftover lake effects drifting over western mass and NW Connecticut. Our storm is in Kentucky, Arkansas right now.


I know its not our storm just fun to see everyone out on the road freaking out


----------



## NAHA

I just wanna be out of my house for like 30 hrs that would be great .also an xmas day storm would be wicked pissah


----------



## aclawn

Look like it going to come into the state around 8am as snow and then whole state get snow around 11am,snow all day and then around 00z 1am it look like it turns to rain along the CT coast and it stay as snow inland until 6am.inland looking around afoot of snow.


----------



## KartAnimal29

advl66;1683686 said:


> kart, any idea on when it is going to start up tomorrow?


Around 5pm , give or take an hours. It's really coming down between 9pm and 1am.










This is for the boys out in the SE. Just seen it floating around some of the weather boards


----------



## shooter56

Well I am ready, took care of issues with the truck today, $20. the cheapest fix ever. The snow will come we will all plow like mad men (and ladies) eat do it again. And then go home lay in bed and still feel like we are plowing.


----------



## ramair2k

Ready and waiting....snow emergency takes affect Saturday at 6:00p.m.


----------



## KartAnimal29

I got to make a dump run in the morning then load the truck up then I'm good. My buddy just picked this up today. JCB205 with a 12ft plow/box. He was going to go with the 300 but he was worried about getting into backyards. I'm gonna meet up with him during the night to have some fun Thumbs Up He's got a bunch of factories and a good size lot that he does. He's been wanting to pick one up for a wile now but never pulled the trigger. The best part, I'm sure I can grab it from him when he's not using if I need it for a job. I'm pretty sure this thing can pull my Ranger :laughing::laughing:


----------



## lucky921

KartAnimal29;1683847 said:


> I got to make a dump run in the morning then load the truck up then I'm good. My buddy just picked this up today. JCB205 with a 12ft plow/box. He was going to go with the 300 but he was worried about getting into backyards. I'm gonna meet up with him during the night to have some fun Thumbs Up He's got a bunch of factories and a good size lot that he does. He's been wanting to pick one up for a wile now but never pulled the trigger. The best part, I'm sure I can grab it from him when he's not using if I need it for a job. I'm pretty sure this thing can pull my Ranger :laughing::laughing:


Nice looking machine what blade box is that


----------



## KartAnimal29

lucky921;1683866 said:


> Nice looking machine what blade box is that


Yeah they swing out.


----------



## jimfrost

NAHA;1683713 said:


> I just wanna be out of my house for like 30 hrs that would be great .also an xmas day storm would be wicked pissah


You and me both


----------



## KartAnimal29

NAHA;1683713 said:


> I just wanna be out of my house for like 30 hrs that would be great .also an xmas day storm would be wicked pissah


Did you say an X-Mas storm you want ?? http://www.almanac.com/weather/longrange/region/us/2 Also look what it says during this time frame  A lot of people give it ship but I tell you what try following if for a moth , you will be very surprised. Space Weather is how they get this.


----------



## jimfrost

KartAnimal29;1683903 said:


> Did you say an X-Mas storm you want ?? http://www.almanac.com/weather/longrange/region/us/2 Also look what it says during this time frame  A lot of people give it ship but I tell you what try following if for a moth , you will be very surprised. Space Weather is how they get this.


They're not always that far off with there predictions


----------



## jimfrost

http://wattsupwiththat.com/2013/12/13/over-2000-cold-and-snow-records-set-in-the-usa-this-past-week/

Hey kart check this. Kind of plays into what we were talking about the other day


----------



## KartAnimal29

jimfrost;1683906 said:


> They're not always that far off with there predictions


Piers Morgan of Weatheraction uses the same methods as them, Space Weather. He hit 6 out of the 8 major storms world wide in 2011. Including the Oct Snow storm we had. He predicted it 4 moths out. It's a paid service. I've been thinking about trying it out for a wile now http://www.weatheraction.com/pages/pv.asp?p=wact37


----------



## KartAnimal29

jimfrost;1683918 said:


> http://wattsupwiththat.com/2013/12/13/over-2000-cold-and-snow-records-set-in-the-usa-this-past-week/
> 
> Hey kart check this. Kind of plays into what we were talking about the other day


"Even the AGU fall meeting in San Francisco where the best and brightest global warming scientists were meeting was surrounded by record (such as 25F in San Jose Dec 9th) and near record setting low temperatures, though the irony was lost on many of them. " :laughing::laughing: perfect timing

That Cairo snow is crazy. 1st time in 112 years


----------



## jimfrost

KartAnimal29;1683944 said:


> "Even the AGU fall meeting in San Francisco where the best and brightest global warming scientists were meeting was surrounded by record (such as 25F in San Jose Dec 9th) and near record setting low temperatures, though the irony was lost on many of them. " :laughing::laughing: perfect timing
> 
> That Cairo snow is crazy. 1st time in 112 years


Thought you'd get 
a kick out of that made me laugh after watching those videos

Goes back to the natural cycles of the earth....how is it global warming if snow has been recorded there before? And before mans impact on he environment was evident and I'm sure 200yrs ago they had snow fall too


----------



## leigh

Erika Martin just said this is a "major winter storm" give me a break.2-6 on coast,maybe 8" inland. yawn! Better hurry up and get some milk and bread!


----------



## KartAnimal29

The Canadian precip type map for the next 48hrs


----------



## MSsnowplowing

Wait and see, regardless we are getting a plowing event.
Now I get see my new V finally get to push some snow.
I got a new partner that rides with me, she's a real doll.
check her out


----------



## KartAnimal29

LOL MS I'm gonna stay up as long as I can tonight to try and get myself onto the night schedule. I hate night storms. Anyways wile floating around tonight I have seen talk about the temps being a concern, even for me know. People down as far as Central NJ have been saying the temp is colder then what the models have been predicting over the last day or so that good. Guess we just sit an wait to see what is going to happen now. I hope the transfer of energy to new Low that will form off the coast is fast so we can keep that cold air in place. if it transfers to slow it brings the warmer air in


----------



## KartAnimal29

Anthony Siciliano ‏@Ants_SNEweather 2m

New Euro delivers big snows to interior east/northeast Ma, into southern NH right up into coastal downeast Maine 10-15"


----------



## KartAnimal29

EURO is also showing the colder air sticking around in the region. Still a mixing issue for the coast line


----------



## lucky921

KartAnimal29;1684128 said:


> Anthony Siciliano ‏@Ants_SNEweather 2m
> 
> New Euro delivers big snows to interior east/northeast Ma, into southern NH right up into coastal downeast Maine 10-15"[/QUOTE ] Hope it comes to the coast more would love 12 or more in Boston


----------



## vlc

Thanks for the input. I was figuring around $20/hr. Good idea with the bonuses for really crappy storms.


----------



## mjlawncare

Snowing already roads coated


----------



## KartAnimal29

lucky921;1684131 said:


> KartAnimal29;1684128 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anthony Siciliano ‏@Ants_SNEweather 2m
> 
> New Euro delivers big snows to interior east/northeast Ma, into southern NH right up into coastal downeast Maine 10-15"[/QUOTE ] Hope it comes to the coast more would love 12 or more in Boston
> 
> 
> 
> closer to the coast = Rain
> 
> I got some light stuff falling right now but it really shouldn't add to much today. The main part doesn't get here till later this afternoon. I'm heading out to pretreat , be back on here later on
Click to expand...


----------



## TJS

Sticking to the roads already. Heading out to the dump soon.


----------



## Iawr

Got lazy lastnight and went to bed early. Now I have to fight the crowds at home depot


----------



## aclawn

Road r cover here and coming down lightly SECT.pretreat time.payup


----------



## ducaticorse

Just got my new sidewalk machine back from the shop.


----------



## shooter56

Been snowing lightly in Colchester for about a hour.


----------



## BBC co

ducaticorse;1684243 said:


> Just got my new sidewalk machine back from the shop.


roflz between this and MS doll pic lol xysport


----------



## jandjcarpentry

BBC co;1684253 said:


> roflz between this and MS doll pic lol xysport


BBC you've been quiet. Do u think the rain will wash everything away sun?


----------



## ducaticorse

LOL, Boston 4 inches, but Melrose, literally a mile away from Boston is looking at 7. These lines are so damn close.


----------



## 02powerstroke

these type of storm with all these lines are tough that thing moves out to sea 50 miles and all that shifts hardcore


----------



## BillyRgn

vlc;1684198 said:


> Thanks for the input. I was figuring around $20/hr. Good idea with the bonuses for really crappy storms.


like someone else already stated, depends on the amount of work, if they are riding in the truck a lot etc.. good guys can be worth there weight in gold and can save you a sore back. pay them what you think is fair and reword them for being productive and showing up as the season goes on. i also agree that a hot meal can also go along way with the guys if they are outside for the duration of the storm, i start at 20 if they are staying at a place shoveling a lot and 15 if the majority of the time there in the truck.


----------



## 07PSDCREW

I just filled up the F350 so I'm ready to go now!


----------



## leigh

2" on ground at 11:40 am here in sw ct.


----------



## Iawr

Just starting here


----------



## Landcare - Mont

07PSDCREW;1684392 said:


> I just filled up the F350 so I'm ready to go now!
> 
> Must be nice to have cheap (!) fuel like that. In Montreal, diesel is about $1.40 per litre - 3.73 litres to the US gallon = $5.22/gallon.


----------



## mansf123

Just a waiting game now


----------



## SnowFakers

2" on the ground in new haven area. I'll wait till about 4pm then go hit my route and then start it all over again


----------



## NAHA

Just started in saugus.


----------



## Iawr

Getting awfully antsy over here, waiting for that phone to ring. Though i kno it won't be for hours


----------



## 07PSDCREW

Landcare - Mont;1684454 said:


> 07PSDCREW;1684392 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just filled up the F350 so I'm ready to go now!
> 
> Must be nice to have cheap (!) fuel like that. In Montreal, diesel is about $1.40 per litre - 3.73 litres to the US gallon = $5.22/gallon.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually pumped 280$ but only paid 265$ due to I have a shopping card that had a $0.20 discount per gallon. They made a mistake in that the discount is only suppose to apply to 30 gallons. They applied my discount to the whole 75 gallons. I can hold 85 gallons total between the factory tank and the bed tank.
Click to expand...


----------



## wildbroncobilly

Resting up it's going to be a late night!


----------



## SnowFakers

wildbroncobilly;1684550 said:


> Resting up it's going to be a late night!


You can actually sleep? I can't before or during a storm. Lucky you


----------



## K5Man91

SnowFakers;1684573 said:


> You can actually sleep? I can't before or during a storm. Lucky you


Same here I can't sleep but I'm going to be out all night just like the rest of us.


----------



## jimfrost

SnowFakers;1684573 said:


> You can actually sleep? I can't before or during a storm. Lucky you


Sounds like me can't sleep before a storm usually end up living of dunks during the storm


----------



## Nozzleman

Just started snowing in Rehoboth Ma. Streets are dusted already. I don't plow commercially any more so I don't get anxious before a storm like I used too when money was at stake. Just plow family and friends now. Stay safe guy's and I hope you make the $$$$ without too many headaches.


----------



## snopushin ford

does anyone else think it is taking this storm to long to get going?? I hope it didn't change track.


----------



## jimfrost

snopushin ford;1684607 said:


> does anyone else think it is taking this storm to long to get going?? I hope it didn't change track.


Pretty sure its supposed to pick up later on around 9pm for now its just nice to look at


----------



## mulcahy mowing

What do the latest models show? Is she going out to sea or is the track locked in?


----------



## stevejfromRI

Just covering 1/2 inch or so on the ground north of Providence.... Its been snowing for a few hours.


----------



## ducaticorse

Its still showing the same as the last 24 hours has been showing as far as I know.


----------



## stevejfromRI

mulcahy mowing;1684617 said:


> What do the latest models show? Is she going out to sea or is the track locked in?


NWS is still showing 4-6 for you


----------



## siteworkplus

277B fuel solenoid just decided to ship the bed an hour after Cat parts closed
The pump on the pony tank thought that sounded like a good idea also
And why do I do this???????????????


----------



## KartAnimal29

Quick update. Pictured below is the EURO @ 9am. The NAM also agrees with this. The freezing line is on the CT ,RI and SE MA shore line by 5am. The switch over to ice should start around that time. Plain Rain for all of CT by 9am, see picture. It's a safe bet that all of SNE switches over, look at the pic. The freezing line makes it all the way to the northern board of MA at this time. Look at the solid yellow line on the picture, that's the freezing line.


----------



## leigh

Got about 4" here in sw ct .Looks like the rain will move in around mid night. Maybe 8" or so. Feel sorry for the sidewalk crew, heavy rain coming!


----------



## eric02038

KartAnimal29;1684667 said:


> Quick update. Pictured below is the EURO @ 9am. The NAM also agrees with this. The freezing line is on the CT ,RI and SE MA shore line by 5am. The switch over to ice should start around that time. Plain Rain for all of CT by 9am, see picture. It's a safe bet that all of SNE switches over, look at the pic. The freezing line makes it all the way to the northern board of MA at this time. Look at the solid yellow line on the picture, that's the freezing line.


Temp here hasn't moved, still 15 out


----------



## rob1325

Kart, what time do you think this is gonna end for us in CT? I hate late morning storm endings. 13 degrees here.


----------



## leigh

By 9 am it will be sunny and 38 deg down here!


----------



## leigh

rob1325;1684684 said:


> Kart, what time do you think this is gonna end for us in CT? I hate late morning storm endings. 13 degrees here.


Rain at coast will end by 6 am, switch over at coast around mid night. The storm warning ends at 6 am, at this time.


----------



## ducaticorse

Still trying to plan our first push here in greater Boston. Specifically Cambridge, Somerville, and Medford. I am not too fond of wasting product. Wondering if I should lay the final salt down Sunday night after the rain???


Kart, what are your thoughts on the above mentioned locations please?


----------



## Iawr

Anybody else get a severe weather alert in the last few minutes?


----------



## ducaticorse

siteworkplus;1684653 said:


> 277B fuel solenoid just decided to ship the bed an hour after Cat parts closed
> The pump on the pony tank thought that sounded like a good idea also
> And why do I do this???????????????


That's a good one... I bought a new take off fisher MM2 from a second hand shop. Listed it as a Jeep TJ plow. Never double checked to make sure. Wired my TJ and put the push plates on last night, went to put the plow on this AM and walla, headgear isn't even close to lining up on the plates. Down a truck and we haven't even started yet.


----------



## nepatsfan

You guys wonder why I hate plowing- see ducati and siteworksplus


----------



## nepatsfan

its not the plowing- its sh$t like that


----------



## KartAnimal29

rob1325;1684684 said:


> Kart, what time do you think this is gonna end for us in CT? I hate late morning storm endings. 13 degrees here.


It should be done by lunch



ducaticorse;1684690 said:


> Still trying to plan our first push here in greater Boston. Specifically Cambridge, Somerville, and Medford. I am not too fond of wasting product. Wondering if I should lay the final salt down Sunday night after the rain???
> 
> Kart, what are your thoughts on the above mentioned locations please?


Your pretty much the same as I but your switch over should be an hour or so behind me. Yeah salt Sunday night as temps will be falling again after the system moves out


----------



## ducaticorse

nepatsfan;1684708 said:


> its not the plowing- its sh$t like that


Exactly. I would guess my stress levels before a storm with all the "what if" scenarios takes about 6 months off my lifespan each event.

And just for a little icing on the cake, my soon to be former friend, who's shop where I keep my blowers at seems to be "missing" a brand new Honda unit that belongs to me.


----------



## aclawn

Go stay east rain line!


----------



## rob1325

Thanks Kart. Guess gonna be mad dash tomorrow. I think like guys above, sucks to depend on equipment. Even though my equipment is newer, they break down like older equipment.


----------



## ejsmass2

*Channel 5 wcvb is adjusting accumulations down*

Due to the wind having already shifted to due east. Even Worcester is now forcast at 5 to 9 vs the higher totals from just hours ago. This is from the 6:15 update


----------



## 02powerstroke

move to the cape guys then all you have to worry about is not forgetting your rain coat


----------



## KartAnimal29

Surface winds are still out of the West but from the North towards the MA coast

http://weather.unisys.com/surface/sfc_map.php?inv=0&t=cur&region=ne

500mb, 18,000ft, winds are out of the East tho. That's the killer

http://weather.unisys.com/upper_air/ua_500.gif


----------



## MSsnowplowing

Okay what happened? 
I really expected to see more than 1.5 on the ground when I woke up.
And the weather channel is saying this is turning to rain by 1am and rain all night !!!!

the bloody temps are going to be around 37 !!!

I have a full sander to ready to go. son of a gun.


----------



## MikeJee

6:00 news just said 9" for worcester county....gets heavy between 11-3am....(supposedly)


----------



## KartAnimal29

MSsnowplowing;1684740 said:


> Okay what happened?
> I really expected to see more than 1.5 on the ground when I woke up.
> And the weather channel is saying this is turning to rain by 1am and rain all night !!!!
> 
> the bloody temps are going to be around 37 !!!
> 
> I have a full sander to ready to go. son of a gun.


Moderate Snow just getting to Long Island right now. We see the heavy stuff from 9-1am. Switch over is around 5 or 6 am


----------



## MSsnowplowing

KartAnimal29;1684745 said:


> Moderate Snow just getting to Long Island right now. We see the heavy stuff from 9-1am. Switch over is around 5 or 6 am


I hope so, going back to bed wake me at midnight:laughing:


----------



## leigh

MSsnowplowing;1684740 said:


> Okay what happened?
> I really expected to see more than 1.5 on the ground when I woke up.
> And the weather channel is saying this is turning to rain by 1am and rain all night !!!!
> 
> the bloody temps are going to be around 37 !!!
> 
> I have a full sander to ready to go. son of a gun.


Better empty it or cover it. Maybe can use sun night when temps drop.Nothing worse than a load of wet salt:crying:


----------



## MSsnowplowing

leigh;1684754 said:


> Better empty it or cover it. Maybe can use sun night when temps drop.Nothing worse than a load of wet salt:crying:


I have the western tornado, it has covers  best sander ever.


----------



## MSsnowplowing

LOL town is scraping the 1 inch of snow.
I HATE THAT. 
Makes me want to go out.


----------



## nepatsfan

ducaticorse;1684712 said:


> Exactly. I would guess my stress levels before a storm with all the "what if" scenarios takes about 6 months off my lifespan each event.
> 
> And just for a little icing on the cake, my soon to be former friend, who's shop where I keep my blowers at seems to be "missing" a brand new Honda unit that belongs to me.


Last sunday when we had that little snow event I came home from the pats game and fired up the truck with the sander and the sander was a no go. BRAND NEW buyers 2250- not a teaspoon of salt was ever even in it. Worked fine when we hooked it up and all of a sudden error code. New controller and something with the auger- ride to nh to get it fixed. We went out and hand salted...........is Spring here yet?


----------



## AC2717

So talking only heavy for a couple hours
Crap Watertown will probably burn it meaning no hours for me


----------



## camaro 77

just looked out the window in Franklin Ma does not seem to be snowing I hope they did not miss on this forecast getting worried


----------



## mulcahy mowing

I hope it changes to rain at 9pm and freezes into a solid block tomorrow night. Plowing sucks the money is in the salt!


----------



## KartAnimal29

mulcahy mowing;1684785 said:


> I hope it changes to rain at 9pm and freezes into a solid block tomorrow night. Plowing sucks the money is in the salt!


Yeah my buddy makes a killing on salt


----------



## mulcahy mowing

I sub mine to my cousin and make a killing!


----------



## jimfrost

F****** wind!!!!


----------



## timmy1

From NOAA

AT 7 PM EST...DOPPLER RADAR SHOWED THE LEADING EDGE OF THE HEAVIER
SNOW MOVING INTO NORTHERN CONNECTICUT. THIS HEAVIER SNOW IS
FORECAST TO MOVE INTO SOUTHWESTERN MASSACHUSETTS AND WESTERN RHODE
ISLAND IN THE NEXT HOUR AND ACROSS THE REST OF SOUTHERN NEW
ENGLAND BY 9 PM. WINTER STORM WARNINGS AND WINTER WEATHER
ADVISORIES ARE IN EFFECT FOR THESE AREAS. THIS HEAVIER SNOW WILL
REDUCE VISIBILITIES AND RESULT IN SLICK SPOTS ON UNTREATED ROADS
AND SIDEWALKS. USE CAUTION WHEN TRAVELING THIS EVENING...SLOW DOWN
AND AVOID BRAKING SUDDENLY.


----------



## shooter56

Not much here yet


----------



## Iawr

...were is the snow....


----------



## quigleysiding

timmy1;1684890 said:


> From NOAA
> 
> AT 7 PM EST...DOPPLER RADAR SHOWED THE LEADING EDGE OF THE HEAVIER
> SNOW MOVING INTO NORTHERN CONNECTICUT. THIS HEAVIER SNOW IS
> FORECAST TO MOVE INTO SOUTHWESTERN MASSACHUSETTS AND WESTERN RHODE
> ISLAND IN THE NEXT HOUR AND ACROSS THE REST OF SOUTHERN NEW
> ENGLAND BY 9 PM. WINTER STORM WARNINGS AND WINTER WEATHER
> ADVISORIES ARE IN EFFECT FOR THESE AREAS. THIS HEAVIER SNOW WILL
> REDUCE VISIBILITIES AND RESULT IN SLICK SPOTS ON UNTREATED ROADS
> AND SIDEWALKS. USE CAUTION WHEN TRAVELING THIS EVENING...SLOW DOWN
> AND AVOID BRAKING SUDDENLY.


Coming down good in southern r I little over a inch so far


----------



## stg454

Not much here


----------



## jimfrost

Maybe 2 here in melrose


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Today's been a great day. Starter went out on the 04 so I had to go pick up the obs, gas it up, and put new wiper blades on it. Sitting watching it snow now.


----------



## AC2717

Just started to pick up in Maynard MA


----------



## jimv

4 inch in southwick ma


----------



## siteworkplus

ducaticorse;1684712 said:


> Exactly. I would guess my stress levels before a storm with all the "what if" scenarios takes about 6 months off my lifespan each event.
> 
> And just for a little icing on the cake, my soon to be former friend, who's shop where I keep my blowers at seems to be "missing" a brand new Honda unit that belongs to me.


breakdowns I expect, but thieves? Everytime I see a strange vehicle pull into my yard my blood pressure goes up. This crap is hard enough without having to play " Dirty Harry "


----------



## ejsmass2

*Framingham update*

One angry inch so far. It is snowing now. Dot out on rt 9. Malls all plowing. Town getting started.


----------



## aclawn

Snowing here for last hour dry fluffy stuff about an 1" and alot wind with this round SECT.4" on ground now.


----------



## Iawr

I'm officially stir crazy


----------



## harrison6jd

A little over an inch in northern ri. New sneakers for the truck this morning and a new beacon for the skiddy. Now, we wait.


----------



## MikeJee

Coming down good here finally, almost 3".....by 11:30 probably be tough to see while driving. 11:30-3 looks like the sweet spot for worc. county. Be safe out there


----------



## mulcahy mowing

Really getting some good snowfall now. Went from a dusting to 2" fast here...maybe we will get 6?...headed to bed for a few hours then going out.


----------



## mjlawncare

Six inchs here so far


----------



## ejsmass2

Maybe 3 inches in Framingham now


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Really snowing here now. Probably 4 inches on the ground.


----------



## Idealtim

About 4 or 5 inches hamden north haven ct. and falling steady. Heard it was supposed to turn rain for us at 3 or 4 tomorrow morn. Most likey 8" for us before the rain gets to it.


----------



## K5Man91

3 inches here in Central MA. Coming down hard. Still waiting to hit my driveways.


----------



## pats plowing

If anyone is near the Hingham mall and can check on a site for me, can you give me a call. 

Thanks,
Pat

774 670-3847


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Here in Newburyport MA (coast of MA & NH) the temp went from 16* at 9 PM to 28* at 11:30 PM 

Wind - out of the Do East - 4 mph

4" on the ground - called out for the town streets at 12 midnight (1-2 inches per hour +-)

I have Sirius XM in the truck - helps kill the night - heated leather seats with lumbar works for me


----------



## Jeremie444

Bout 4" here in Northern RI last time I went outside.


----------



## leigh

12 :20am The rain is right on time. Temps still below freezing, but the upper 30's are only 25 miles away. Time to head out and tackle this mess. Got about 5-6". Checked radar, for sw ct this will be all over in a couple hours.Be safe.


----------



## Yellowdogs1

Just went from nothing to huge fat flakes coming down hard In avon ct. Probably 6-8 on the ground


----------



## ducaticorse

Yellowdogs1;1685063 said:


> Just went from nothing to huge fat flakes coming down hard In avon ct. Probably 6-8 on the ground


Blew hyd line first property. Why the eff do I do this again?


----------



## 07PSDCREW

All I gotta say is I'm lovin this new Xtreme V!!!


----------



## KartAnimal29

Just broke the king pin bolt eeeerrrr at a buddies place searching his stuff. Still snowing with some sleet mixing. Probably somewhere around 6 or 8 inches


----------



## K5Man91

Just finished plowing my accounts. Luckily nothing broke first time out with this truck and plow. 15 yr. old hydraulic MM1. Gotta love it. Off to bed now then get up and clean up the aftermath.


----------



## ctmower

Just got in from my first round. About 6-10" in north central CT depending what town I was in. Just started to sleet/rain and most towns haven't got to the side streets yet so I stopped in for a quick hour of sleep.


----------



## abbe

Pure rain in providence now


----------



## KartAnimal29

Done with the first round. Going home to sleep for a bit then back out.


----------



## mulcahy mowing

All rain here was about 5" before the rain. all cleaned up. Get ready for the re freeze in 8 hours it's slick out there that glaze of ice will only get worse!


----------



## harrison6jd

got a push in at midnight with 4 inches and then pushed 2 inches of slush in the pouring rain around 5am. will go touch up parking spots in a few hours.


----------



## SnowFakers

Had 6" on the ground all said and done before the rain. Rain came at 1am and that's when I went out for my second round. Got in around 6. Man pushing sleet sucks


----------



## quigleysiding

Got about 4 here before the rain. Started about 1:00 . Rain was nice. Don"t have to clean the sander.


----------



## SnowFakers

quigleysiding;1685208 said:


> Got about 4 here before the rain. Started about 1:00 . Rain was nice. Don"t have to clean the sander.


Not so nice when you have to shovel! :laughing:


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Plowed with 3 rigs for once, 5:00 to 8:30 and we were done. Sitting at home now with a coffee. I'm pretty sure my 04 has gone on strike..the speedo got stuck at 8 mph and the thermometer said 95 degrees...


----------



## ducaticorse

8 hour plow mission two trucks instead of three, one blew a hydro line right off the bat shut it down for an hour. All in all not bad for first of the season. God help anyone who hasn't done their sidewalks yet. We will have this route down to 4 hours flat next time. Out again in a row hours to salt.


----------



## SnowFakers

Who ever thinks a ford ranger can't handle plowing is sadly mistaken. Didn't put in 4wd once in 11 hours of plowing. Not bad if you ask me.


----------



## ducaticorse

SnowFakers;1685247 said:


> Who ever thinks a ford ranger can't handle plowing is sadly mistaken. Didn't put in 4wd once in 11 hours of plowing. Not bad if you ask me.


How much ballast? And unless you had a thousand pounds in that thing, you definitely weren't pushing the same snow we were in Boston this morning!!


----------



## eric02038

SnowFakers;1685247 said:


> Who ever thinks a ford ranger can't handle plowing is sadly mistaken. Didn't put in 4wd once in 11 hours of plowing. Not bad if you ask me.


Then you woke up


----------



## eric02038

What happened to high 30's today? It's 25 and everything frozen solid


----------



## SnowFakers

ducaticorse;1685254 said:


> How much ballast? And unless you had a thousand pounds in that thing, you definitely weren't pushing the same snow we were in Boston this morning!!


350 in the bed. 6" so not all that much but I think it did pretty well. Just kept my momentum up. What did you guys end up getting in Boston?


----------



## SnowFakers

eric02038;1685306 said:


> Then you woke up


Haha. Wish I went to sleep in the first place.


----------



## ducaticorse

SnowFakers;1685320 said:


> 350 in the bed. 6" so not all that much but I think it did pretty well. Just kept my momentum up. What did you guys end up getting in Boston?


6 inches of concrete.... No friggin way a light pick up with no 4wd would have pushed that ****e. I was getting tossed around in my wrangler in 4wd with BFG AT's and 6 5 gallon buckets of salt.


----------



## ducaticorse

Moving on. Whats the deal on Tuesday??


----------



## ducaticorse

eric02038;1685306 said:


> Then you woke up


lol..........


----------



## SnowFakers

ducaticorse;1685325 said:


> 6 inches of concrete.... No friggin way a light pick up with no 4wd would have pushed that ****e. I was getting tossed around in my wrangler in 4wd with BFG AT's and 6 5 gallon buckets of salt.


This was before the rain came. Pushing powder was effortless. I got all of me done once before the rain came so I was barely pushing any accumulations of slush


----------



## shooter56

I have a ton of steep driveways, that slop was heavy even for a 2500hd. Of course I went out a 2am


----------



## SnowFakers

Storm may be nice for Tuesday night


----------



## jimv

Did not get much rain maybe no rain in southwick ma


----------



## siteworkplus

SO!!!!!!!! You want to be a plow guy. Remind me again why we do this. Its like smackin the nut sack with a ball pean hammer. It just feels so good when I stop!

The Ice just kept a commin out here in metrowest. Salt-scrape-salt scrape-I lost count. At one point I had an inch of ice on walkways and steps. Thank God it's sunday


----------



## mwalsh9152

I made it two hours in with my newly built Bronco and it died on me, not the best conditions for an initial drive of a new truck, but what can ya do? I think I had a sensor fail, I'll deal with it tomorrow


----------



## eric02038

mwalsh9152;1685494 said:


> I made it two hours in with my newly built Bronco and it died on me, not the best conditions for an initial drive of a new truck, but what can ya do? I think I had a sensor fail, I'll deal with it tomorrow


Nothing new about a bronco...


----------



## ducaticorse

siteworkplus;1685441 said:


> SO!!!!!!!! You want to be a plow guy. Remind me again why we do this. Its like smackin the nut sack with a ball pean hammer. It just feels so good when I stop!
> 
> The Ice just kept a commin out here in metrowest. Salt-scrape-salt scrape-I lost count. At one point I had an inch of ice on walkways and steps. Thank God it's sunday


Cuz it almost feels like it was all just a bad dream when you send out the bills??? Ha.

Ice came on HARD here in town. I was planning on waitng till tonight to go out. If I did that I'd probably have about 100 pending slip and fall lawsuits come Monday.


----------



## MSsnowplowing

4" new London area, 6" Montville Norwich areas. Rain took it down a bit but heavy heavy heavy. I dropped it in V mode and Wow im never going back to a straight. All done with cleanups 4 bloody hours half of that waiting for people to move their cars. I may drop al condos.


----------



## mwalsh9152

eric02038;1685495 said:


> Nothing new about a bronco...


what if it has 07 1 ton axles and a 7.3 powerstroke in it?


----------



## timmy1

From uncle Noaa...
TUESDAY...GOOD AGREEMENT AMONG ALL MODEL GUID INCLUDING ENSEMBLES
FOR A VIGOROUS NORTHERN STREAM SHORT WAVE TO DIVE SOUTHEAST INTO THE
NORTHEAST. ALL MODELS INITIATE THE ONSET OF CYCLOGENESIS SOMEWHERE
VICINITY OF SOUTHERN NEW ENGLAND. HOWEVER AS EXPECTED AT THIS TIME
RANGE THERE IS CONSIDERABLE SPREAD ON THE AMPLITUDE AND TRACK OF THE
SHORT WAVE AND RESULTING SURFACE DEVELOPMENT. THIS IS EVIDENT IN
MODEL QPF OVER THE AREA WITH A RANGE OF UP TO 0.6 INCHES PER THE
NAM...LESS THAN A TENTH ON THE GFS AND 0.25-0.40 INCHES PER 00Z
ECMWF. BOTH THE GEFS AND SREF INDICATE MODEST QPF PROBABILITIES FOR
0.25 WITH VERY LOW PROBS OF 0.50. A MODEL BLEND OF ALL DATASETS
OFFERS 0.25-0.40 INCHES WITH HIGHEST TOTALS ACROSS EASTERN MA. SO
THERE IS ENOUGH SUPPORT HERE TO SAY A MODERATE RISK /30-60%/ FOR
ACCUMULATING SNOWS TUE/TUE NIGHT...ALTHOUGH NOT QUITE THE
MAGNITUDE/IMPACT OF THIS MORNINGS EVENT. ALSO COULD BE MIXED WITH
RAIN SOUTHEAST MA PENDING TRACK OF LOW LEVEL CIRCULATION.


----------



## timmy1

Got a brand new extra snow pusher sitting here...Skid steer quick disconnect.


----------



## eastcoastjava

Nothing pisses me off more than not getting called, guy who I plow for just didn't bother. Was already to go canceled going out Saturday night.... Waited waited and nothing, he called another guy. I can return the favor when we get a big one, don't need the money that bad for this b.s.


----------



## 02powerstroke

mwalsh9152;1685547 said:


> what if it has 07 1 ton axles and a 7.3 powerstroke in it?


sounds epic to me...


----------



## Iawr

11 hours of plowing, 4 hours of re sanding lots and on done!


----------



## SnowFakers

mwalsh9152;1685547 said:


> what if it has 07 1 ton axles and a 7.3 powerstroke in it?


Got any pics? Sounds sweet


----------



## durafish

So Tuesday?


----------



## SnowFakers

durafish;1685617 said:


> So Tuesday?


Sounds like a good possibility...


----------



## SnowFakers

This is Tuesday at 1pm according to the NAM. Good for us CT guys


----------



## snopushin ford

Any updates for Tuesday, I heard 2-4 for my area, that would be sweet! Anyone know any more info on this storm?


----------



## mwalsh9152

02powerstroke;1685564 said:


> sounds epic to me...





SnowFakers;1685577 said:


> Got any pics? Sounds sweet


thanks, I dont have any pictures of the newest version, but I do have some of the old one. The body rotted and was too far gone, so I swapped a new cab onto my chassis. As of right now, its still far from done, but at least was drivable.


----------



## KartAnimal29

SnowFakers;1685247 said:


> Who ever thinks a ford ranger can't handle plowing is sadly mistaken. Didn't put in 4wd once in 11 hours of plowing. Not bad if you ask me.


No way Skippy. I have an 01 and that sucker was in 4 wheel for the last 24 hours, with weight in the back.


----------



## SnowFakers

KartAnimal29;1685701 said:


> No way Skippy. I have an 01 and that sucker was in 4 wheel for the last 24 hours, with weight in the back.


All I know is what I did. I wasn't pushing any huge snowfalls, not sure how much you got. When it was snowing the powder didn't make a difference, and when it rained It was a none issue.


----------



## KartAnimal29

Not a bad storm at all on this side. Ended up going out around 8 last night just after the heavy stuff started to fall. I just opened everyone up early so if the switch over came I would be pushing 6 to 8 of slop. By the time I went out we already had about 4 inches. Met up with a buddy that was rippin it up on his sled and he ended up hoping in with me. Then ended up breaking the king pin bolt at 3:15am, good thing he's got a garage that's set up pretty good and we got a bolt back in her. I pushed till 4:30 then came back home to get a few hours of sleep. Picked my shoveler up around 8 and got to doing the 2nd round making everything nicey nice. I ended up breaking that king pin bolt again and had to make a trip to the next town over and got the right part, wasted 1.5 hours right there. Over all not a bad storm. The rear breaks started to make some noise at the end so I guess it's time to change them. 8.5 hours last night and 10 hours today and the best part of this day??? I came home to the Wife making Pancakes and Bacon for dinner Thumbs Up


----------



## ducaticorse

Kart,
Any thoughts on Boston for Tuesday? And are there any official today snowtotals for Boston/Cambridge/Medford areas?


----------



## KartAnimal29

SnowFakers;1685708 said:


> All I know is what I did. I wasn't pushing any huge snowfalls, not sure how much you got. When it was snowing the powder didn't make a difference, and when it rained It was a none issue.


My area got around 6-8. We got the dry slot around midnight then it started to mix with sleet, 1:06am, and lasted till 3:45am. Heavy sleet from 3:45am to 4:30am. Yeah I write all that stuff down. But there is no way in hell my little truck was going anywhere in 2 wheel drive. Matter of fact I had to drop it into 4low on one driveway that's kind of steep this afternoon


----------



## KartAnimal29

ducaticorse;1685726 said:


> Kart,
> Any thoughts on Boston for Tuesday? And are there any official today snowtotals for Boston/Cambridge/Medford areas?


I haven't the slightest idea as to what's going to happen on Tuesday man. After I get done eating and maybe play some grab azz with the wife  I'll have a look. Storm totals for you IDK My buddy subscribes to a weather service that gives him totals for CT only. I'll keep an eye open for you if I seen any floating around but I'd go dig on the NWS site


----------



## SnowFakers

KartAnimal29;1685736 said:


> My area got around 6-8. We got the dry slot around midnight then it started to mix with sleet, 1:06am, and lasted till 3:45am. Heavy sleet from 3:45am to 4:30am. Yeah I write all that stuff down. But there is no way in hell my little truck was going anywhere in 2 wheel drive. Matter of fact I had to drop it into 4low on one driveway that's kind of steep this afternoon


You see I have no driveways that are hills at all really. I just push in with some momentum and then I'm golden. I hit everything at 3", then at 6" just before the change over. Did a few in the rain. Then I spent the rest of the rainy morning helping to clear the parking lot at my work. I wasn't much of a help there but I was able to get the right stuff pulled out for them.


----------



## snopushin ford

channel 7 in boston said a widespread 2-5 inches for Tuesday with some rain on the cape. I would be pumped with 4 inches, nice fluffy stuff


----------



## jandjcarpentry

snopushin ford;1685770 said:


> channel 7 in boston said a widespread 2-5 inches for Tuesday with some rain on the cape. I would be pumped with 4 inches, nice fluffy stuff


That would b great


----------



## vlc

Just finished plowing. Fisher joy stick crapped out on one truck at 4am. Only place open only had a fishstick in stock $$$. Other than that, things went pretty smoothly. Now time to get some shut eye and out at midnight to throw 4 tons of magic down.


----------



## jandjcarpentry

Ch. 5 saying 3 to 6 for tues


----------



## snopushin ford

jandjcarpentry;1685812 said:


> Ch. 5 saying 3 to 6 for tues


that would be even better!! Looks like they are showing something on the weekend also. But that is far away so who know (but kart and bbc)


----------



## fordtruck661

Here is a map on the Tuesday storm


----------



## KartAnimal29

Ducati here ya go. This is the SREF run for Bradley Airport.Starts around noon on Tuesday. Mean total is 7.07. If you click the link the mean is the middle of the road, the black line , for all of the members in the SREF model. There are multiple runs within in all model.... http://www.spc.noaa.gov/exper/sref/fplumes/index.php?YMD=20131215&RT=15&PRM=Total-SNO&SID=BDL&INC=ALL&NNC=&max=&min=&mZOOM=8&mLAT=41.5494463657982&mLON=-73.02242092118263&mTYP=roadmap

GFS


----------



## KartAnimal29

snopushin ford;1685842 said:


> Looks like they are showing something on the weekend also. )


Yeah Rain....


----------



## snopushin ford

KartAnimal29;1685883 said:


> Yeah Rain....


oh, not cool!!


----------



## KartAnimal29

Long Range for Jan is warm but if you go back and look at the first few pages of this thread you'll see that I post the long rage in Oct and it showed Dec being warm for a few months. We all know how that turned out


----------



## KartAnimal29

6-8 for Boston


----------



## JTK324

Well another storm would be a nice touch for the Christmas presents


----------



## eastcoastjava

KartAnimal29;1685918 said:


> 6-8 for Boston


will this storm stay all snow or will there be a mixing issue for the coast like today and yesterdays storm?


----------



## KartAnimal29

eastcoastjava;1685933 said:


> will this storm stay all snow or will there be a mixing issue for the coast like today and yesterdays storm?


IDK , the interior stay cold tho. I only picked around on it earlier. I'll look better in the morning. I'm getting ready to go make love with my pillow


----------



## 07PSDCREW

BOSTON -
How much snow fell from the storm in your community 
Found this online if anyone is interested. 

Here are the latest reports from National Weather Service offices across New England.

MASSACHUSETTS

...BARNSTABLE COUNTY...
1 NW EAST FALMOUTH 2.4 700 AM 12/15 COCORAHS 
YARMOUTHPORT 2.0 538 AM 12/15 HAM RADIO 
3 E FALMOUTH 1.5 700 AM 12/15 COCORAHS 

...BRISTOL COUNTY...
3 NW TAUNTON 5.5 700 AM 12/15 COCORAHS 
TAUNTON 4.8 700 AM 12/15 NWS OFFICE 
ACUSHNET 4.0 608 AM 12/15 NONE 
2 WSW SWANSEA 2.5 700 AM 12/15 COCORAHS 
SSE SOMERSET 1.0 600 AM 12/15 COCORAHS 
SOMERSET 1.0 614 AM 12/15 GENERAL PUBLIC 

...ESSEX COUNTY...
TOPSFIELD 10.0 737 AM 12/15 HAM RADIO 
BRADFORD 10.0 723 AM 12/15 NONE 
SALISBURY 9.5 655 AM 12/15 COOP OBSERVER 
NEWBURYPORT 9.5 710 AM 12/15 CO-OP 
HAVERHILL 8.8 609 AM 12/15 PUBLIC 
GLOUCESTER 6.4 537 AM 12/15 HAM RADIO 
LAWRENCE 6.0 700 AM 12/15 NWS COOP 
3 NW BEVERLY 5.4 715 AM 12/15 COCORAHS 

...FRANKLIN COUNTY...
SHELBURNE 10.5 543 AM 12/15 GENERAL PUBLIC 
GREENFIELD 10.0 722 AM 12/15 GENERAL PUBLIC 
ASHFIELD 9.5 712 AM 12/15 NONE 
LEYDEN 9.0 820 AM 12/15 HAM RADIO 
HEATH 9.0 732 AM 12/15 NONE 
NORTHFIELD 7.5 757 AM 12/15 NONE 

...HAMPDEN COUNTY...
AGAWAM 7.6 800 AM 12/15 NONE 
SOUTHWICK 7.0 856 AM 12/15 NONE 
LUDLOW 6.0 843 AM 12/15 HAM RADIO 
CHICOPEE 5.8 734 AM 12/15 HAM RADIO 
WEST SPRINGFIELD 5.5 827 AM 12/15 HAM RADIO 
AGAWAN 5.0 728 AM 12/15 HAM RADIO 

...HAMPSHIRE COUNTY...
2 SW WESTHAMPTON 7.5 700 AM 12/15 COCORAHS 
WORTHINGTON 7.3 700 AM 12/15 NWS COOP 
SOUTH HADLEY 7.0 807 AM 12/15 GENERAL PUBLIC 
GRANBY 5.5 720 AM 12/15 EMERGENCY MANAGER 
NORTHAMPTON 5.0 723 AM 12/15 HAM RADIO 
WARE 5.0 725 AM 12/15 HAM RADIO 

...MIDDLESEX COUNTY...
PEPPERELL 10.0 820 AM 12/15 TRAINED SPOTTER 
WAKEFIELD 9.5 803 AM 12/15 TRAINED SPOTTER 
TOWNSEND 9.2 800 AM 12/15 NONE 
GROTON 9.0 842 AM 12/15 NONE 
FRAMINGHAM 8.7 830 AM 12/15 HAM RADIO 
DRACUT 8.1 748 AM 12/15 GENERAL PUBLIC 
STOW 8.0 800 AM 12/15 MEDIA 
WESTFORD 8.0 633 AM 12/15 HAM RADIO 
NORTH CHELMSFORD 8.0 845 AM 12/15 HAM RADIO 
HOPKINTON 7.3 717 AM 12/15 HAM RADIO 
EAST CONCORD 7.3 519 AM 12/15 NONE 
CHELMSFORD 7.0 510 AM 12/15 GENERAL PUBLIC 
SUDBURY 6.3 721 AM 12/15 HAM RADIO 
HOLLISTON 5.0 611 AM 12/15 PUBLIC 

...NORFOLK COUNTY...
SHARTON 7.0 814 AM 12/15 HAM RADIO 
FRANKLIN 7.0 700 AM 12/15 NWS COOP 
MILLIS 6.0 816 AM 12/15 HAM RADIO 
RANDOLPH 5.7 706 AM 12/15 TRAINED SPOTTER 
1 NW NORWOOD 5.3 700 AM 12/15 COCORAHS 
NORWOOD 5.3 821 AM 12/15 NWS EMPLOYEE 
EAST WALPOLE 5.0 811 AM 12/15 HAM RADIO 
2 SW MILLIS 4.0 730 AM 12/15 COCORAHS  

...PLYMOUTH COUNTY...
3 WNW KINGSTON 4.2 630 AM 12/15 COCORAHS 
2 S HINGHAM 3.5 730 AM 12/15 COCORAHS 
BRIDGEWATER 3.0 700 AM 12/15 NWS COOP 
HALIFAX 2.0 741 AM 12/15 HAM RADIO 

...SUFFOLK COUNTY...
1 N EAST BOSTON 4.2 700 AM 12/15 LOGAN AIRPORT 
WINTHROP 4.2 700 AM 12/15 NONE 

...WORCESTER COUNTY...
WESTMINSTER 10.8 813 AM 12/15 HAM RADIO 
LUNENBURG 10.1 855 AM 12/15 TRAINED SPOTTER 
STERLING 9.0 826 AM 12/15 NONE 
NORTH LEOMINSTER 9.0 749 AM 12/15 HAM RADIO 
LEOMINSTER 8.0 700 AM 12/15 TRAINED SPOTTER 
WESTBOROUGH 8.0 542 AM 12/15 NWS EMPLOYEE 
FITCHBURG 8.0 615 AM 12/15 PUBLIC 
ASHBURNHAM 7.8 835 AM 12/15 NWS COOP 
BOYLSTON 7.8 754 AM 12/15 TRAINED SPOTTER 
WORCESTER 6.0 715 AM 12/15 HAM RADIO 
CHARLTON 6.0 525 AM 12/15 HAM RADIO 
OAKHAM 6.0 524 AM 12/15 HAM RADIO 
1 E SOUTHBRIDGE 5.6 600 AM 12/15 COCORAHS 
SOUTHBRIDGE 5.6 621 AM 12/15 TRAINED SPOTTER 
STURBRIDGE 5.5 624 AM 12/15 HAM RADIO 
GARDNER 5.5 515 AM 12/15 SPOTTER 
HOLLISTON 5.0 627 AM 12/15 HAM RADIO 
ATHOL 4.5 838 AM 12/15 HAM RADIO 

...BERKSHIRE COUNTY...
ADAMS 10.7 400 AM 12/15 FACEBOOK 
LANESBOROUGH 10.0 838 AM 12/15 WEATHERNET6 
ALFORD 9.0 658 AM 12/15 WEATHERNET6 
PITTSFIELD 6.2 841 AM 12/15 WEATHERNET6 


NEW HAMPSHIRE

...CHESHIRE COUNTY...
EAST ALSTEAD 11.0 710 AM 12/15 SPOTTER 
WNW WEST CHESTERFIEL 10.7 700 AM 12/15 COCORAHS 
WALPOLE 10.0 839 AM 12/15 TRAINED SPOTTER 
FITZWILLIAM 10.0 800 AM 12/15 NWS COOP 
MERRIMACK 8.0 542 AM 12/15 HAM RADIO 
KEENE 8.0 700 AM 12/15 NWS COOP 
MANCHESTER 7.5 634 AM 12/15 HAM RADIO 

...HILLSBOROUGH COUNTY...
PETERBOROUGH 11.0 843 AM 12/15 NONE 
3 SE MILFORD 9.5 735 AM 12/15 COCORAHS 
BROOKLINE 9.5 700 AM 12/15 MEDIA 
2 SW BROOKLINE 9.0 700 AM 12/15 COCORAHS 
NASHUA 9.0 632 AM 12/15 NWS EMPLOYEE 
HUDSON 8.8 710 AM 12/15 NATICK 
4 NNE AMHERST 8.8 630 AM 12/15 COCORAHS 
3 ENE HOLLIS 8.0 700 AM 12/15 COCORAHS 
MANCHESTER 7.8 757 AM 12/15 HAM RADIO 


...BELKNAP COUNTY...
3 SSW MEREDITH 12.2 700 AM 12/15 
MEREDITH 12.2 743 AM 12/15 
2 SW BELMONT 12.1 700 AM 12/15 
LACONIA 12.0 629 AM 12/15 
8 E LACONIA 10.3 845 AM 12/15 
3 NE TILTON NORTHFIE 9.2 730 AM 12/15 

...CARROLL COUNTY...
5 E CENTER SANDWICH 13.3 700 AM 12/15 
2 SE MADISON 11.5 700 AM 12/15 
1 SE EAST WAKEFIELD 10.5 725 AM 12/15 
1 SW WOLFEBORO 9.5 600 AM 12/15 
1 SSW NORTH CONWAY 9.5 700 AM 12/15 
NORTH CONWAY 9.5 700 AM 12/15 
TAMWORTH 4 9.1 700 AM 12/15 
NNW TAMWORTH 9.1 700 AM 12/15  
WOLFEBORO 9.0 800 AM 12/15 

...COOS COUNTY...
1 NE RANDOLPH 10.1 700 AM 12/15 
1 NW RANDOLPH 10.1 754 AM 12/15 
BERLIN 8.0 612 AM 12/15 
PINKHAM NOTCH 7.0 718 AM 12/15 

...GRAFTON COUNTY...
SSE BRISTOL 9.8 800 AM 12/15 
LYME 9.5 806 AM 12/15 
4 NNE DORCHESTER 8.8 700 AM 12/15 
PLYMOUTH 8.8 758 AM 12/15 
BATH 3 6.6 802 AM 12/15 
1 S BATH 6.6 802 AM 12/15 

...MERRIMACK COUNTY...
3 E NORTHFIELD 12.5 600 AM 12/15 
2 ESE DANBURY 11.6 800 AM 12/15 
2 NW BOW 11.1 700 AM 12/15 
1 SSE HENNIKER 10.5 733 AM 12/15 
CONCORD ASOS 10.1 700 AM 12/15 LIGHT SNOW 
2 SE BOSCAWEN 9.7 700 AM 12/15 
CONCORD 9.0 744 AM 12/15 
3 SSE SOUTH SUTTON 8.0 700 AM 12/15 

...ROCKINGHAM COUNTY...
2 E EXETER 13.5 730 AM 12/15 
3 WSW WEST HAMPSTEAD 13.0 858 AM 12/15 
DEERFIELD 12.0 845 AM 12/15 
WEST HAMPSTEAD 11.5 800 AM 12/15 
1 NE WEST HAMPSTEAD 11.5 800 AM 12/15 
2 ENE STRATHAM 11.0 640 AM 12/15 
1 N PORTSMOUTH 11.0 800 AM 12/15 
2 ESE STRATHAM 10.6 645 AM 12/15 
3 WSW DEERFIELD 10.4 700 AM 12/15 
LONDONDERRY 10.0 827 AM 12/15 
EPPING 9.8 700 AM 12/15 
HAMPTON 9.0 856 AM 12/15 
PORTSMOUTH INTL AIRP 9.0 700 AM 12/15 
1 WSW HAMPTON 8.0 550 AM 12/15 32 DEGREES 
2 NE PORTSMOUTH 6.3 700 AM 12/15 

...STRAFFORD COUNTY...
3 N STRAFFORD 11.0 800 AM 12/15 
1 E DOVER 10.0 730 AM 12/15 
3 NE ALTON 9.8 813 AM 12/15 
3 N DOVER 9.4 700 AM 12/15 
DOVER 8.5 620 AM 12/15 
ROCHESTER 8.0 720 AM 12/15 

...SULLIVAN COUNTY...
1 WSW WEST UNITY 11.0 700 AM 12/15 
CROYDON 11.0 815 AM 12/15 
RHODE ISLAND ...BRISTOL COUNTY... BARRINGTON 3.0 747 AM 12/15 HAM RADIO ...KENT COUNTY... COVENTRY 4.0 811 AM 12/15 NONE 2 NNW WARWICK 3.8 700 AM 12/15 TF GREEN ...PROVIDENCE COUNTY... BURRILLVILLE 7.0 743 AM 12/15 GENERAL PUBLIC HARRISVILLE 6.8 528 AM 12/15 HAM RADIO NORTH CUMBERLAND 6.5 612 AM 12/15 NONE WOONSOCKET 5.7 700 AM 12/15 MEDIA PROVIDENCE/NORTH PEO 4.3 831 AM 12/15 GENERAL PUBLIC 1 SW PAWTUCKET 3.5 700 AM 12/15 COCORAHS 2 E CRANSTON 1.9 700 AM 12/15 COCORAHS
CONNECTICUT

...HARTFORD COUNTY...
CANTON 8.0 702 AM 12/15 TRAINED SPOTTER 
1 WNW WINDSOR LOCKS 6.9 700 AM 12/15 BRADLEY AIRPORT 
1 ENE NORTH GRANBY 6.8 700 AM 12/15 COCORAHS 
NEWINGTON 6.8 808 AM 12/15 HAM RADIO 
NORTH GRANBY 6.8 712 AM 12/15 TRAINED SPOTTER 
AVON 6.7 748 AM 12/15 TRAINED SPOTTER 
EAST FARMINGTON HEIG 6.5 524 AM 12/15 TRAINED SPOTTER 
3 NNW WEST HARTFORD 6.3 715 AM 12/15 COCORAHS 
VERNON 5.6 504 AM 12/15 HAM RADIO 
EAST HARTFORD 5.5 803 AM 12/15 HAM RADIO 
WINDSOR 5.3 659 AM 12/15 HAM RADIO 
WEST HARTFORD 4.7 541 AM 12/15 HAM RADIO 
HARTFORD 3.5 505 AM 12/15 HAM RADIO 
SOUTHINGTON 3.5 809 AM 12/15 HAM RADIO 

...TOLLAND COUNTY...
STAFFORDVILLE 6.5 636 AM 12/15 NONE 
NNW STAFFORDVILLE 6.5 600 AM 12/15 COCORAHS 
TOLLAND 6.0 646 AM 12/15 NONE 
VERNON 5.6 806 AM 12/15 HAM RADIO 
2 SSW COLUMBIA 5.2 700 AM 12/15 COCORAHS 
COLUMBIA 5.2 742 AM 12/15 HAM RADIO 
ANDOVER 4.0 518 AM 12/15 HAM RADIO 

...WINDHAM COUNTY...
SCOTLAND 6.0 739 AM 12/15 HAM RADIO 
2 SSE NORTH GROSVENO 4.5 700 AM 12/15 COCORAHS 
1 SW EAST KILLINGLY 4.3 800 AM 12/15 COCORAHS 


MAINE

...ANDROSCOGGIN COUNTY...
5 NNW GREENE 11.0 700 AM 12/15 
2 SE DURHAM 10.3 636 AM 12/15 
2 E LEWISTON 9.3 823 AM 12/15 
TURNER 8.0 700 AM 12/15 

...CUMBERLAND COUNTY...
6 SSW CUMBERLAND CEN 12.0 714 AM 12/15 
PORTLAND 11.5 806 AM 12/15 
3 SE NEW GLOUCESTER 11.3 700 AM 12/15 
3 E STANDISH 11.2 709 AM 12/15 
5 NNW GORHAM 11.2 700 AM 12/15 
STANDISH 11.1 758 AM 12/15 
2 SSW CUMBERLAND 11.0 742 AM 12/15 
3 NW BRIDGTON 11.0 700 AM 12/15 
YARMOUTH 11.0 829 AM 12/15 
CUMBERLAND CENTER 10.5 904 AM 12/15 
2 ENE GRAY 10.5 800 AM 12/15 
2 ESE SEBAGO 10.0 730 AM 12/15 
CUMBERLAND 10.0 744 AM 12/15 
3 NE NAPLES 10.0 700 AM 12/15 
GRAY 9.5 839 AM 12/15 
1 WSW GORHAM 9.5 700 AM 12/15 
1 E YARMOUTH 9.5 700 AM 12/15 
4 WSW NEW GLOUCESTER 9.3 839 AM 12/15 
NNW WEST FALMOUTH 9.3 700 AM 12/15 
2 SSW FREEPORT 9.0 610 AM 12/15 
GRAY NWS OFFICE 8.7 700 AM 12/15 
1 N CUMBERLAND 8.0 603 AM 12/15 
GORHAM 8.0 700 AM 12/15 

...FRANKLIN COUNTY...
PHILLIPS 9.5 700 AM 12/15 
2 NW NEW SHARON 8.0 700 AM 12/15 

...KENNEBEC COUNTY...
3 SW MOUNT VERNON 8.8 700 AM 12/15 
1 SE AUGUSTA 8.0 857 AM 12/15 
3 NNW SIDNEY 7.0 700 AM 12/15 
2 SW AUGUSTA 6.6 800 AM 12/15 
1 SSE WINSLOW 6.4 700 AM 12/15 
WATERVILLE 5.5 800 AM 12/15 

...KNOX COUNTY...
1 SSW CAMDEN 9.3 917 AM 12/15 
HOPE 9.0 700 AM 12/15 12 DEGREES 
3 NW UNION 8.8 830 AM 12/15 

...LINCOLN COUNTY...
2 SSW WESTPORT ISLAN 11.6 800 AM 12/15 
1 SSW ROUND POND 11.0 700 AM 12/15 
10 SSW WISCASSET 10.5 700 AM 12/15 

...OXFORD COUNTY...
6 SSE BETHEL 11.0 657 AM 12/15 
2 NE OXFORD 10.7 700 AM 12/15 
4 E PARIS 10.0 808 AM 12/15 
1 W OTISFIELD 10.0 703 AM 12/15 
ANDOVER 7.5 700 AM 12/15 

...SAGADAHOC COUNTY...
PHIPPSBURG 12.0 758 AM 12/15 
5 S PHIPPSBURG 10.5 750 AM 12/15 
BATH 8.0 801 AM 12/15 
1 WSW BATH 8.0 700 AM 12/15 

...SOMERSET COUNTY...
NORTH ANSON 9.0 700 AM 12/15 
4 ESE SOLON 8.0 700 AM 12/15 
12 N NEW PORTLAND 8.0 700 AM 12/15 
BRASSUA DAM 6.5 700 AM 12/15 
4 NW PALMYRA 6.0 700 AM 12/15 
MOOSEHEAD 5.8 700 AM 12/15 
SKOWHEGAN 5.2 741 AM 12/15 
5 ESE NORRIDGEWOCK 5.0 517 AM 12/15 CORNVILLE 

...WALDO COUNTY...
3 N WINTERPORT 6.9 700 AM 12/15 

...YORK COUNTY...
2 NNE BIDDEFORD 16.5 700 AM 12/15 
2 NE KENNEBUNK 14.0 756 AM 12/15 
3 W BIDDEFORD 14.0 852 AM 12/15 
CAPE NEDDICK 12.8 800 AM 12/15 
5 N YORK 12.8 800 AM 12/15 
4 NE PARSONSFIELD 12.0 810 AM 12/15 
1 SSW CORNISH 10.7 911 AM 12/15 
4 SW WELLS 10.5 700 AM 12/15 
5 NW HOLLIS CENTER 10.5 700 AM 12/15 
HOLLIS 10.5 700 AM 12/15 
2 ESE VAUGHAN WOODS 9.8 611 AM 12/15 
2 NE WELLS 7.0 700 AM 12/15


----------



## 02powerstroke

I wish....

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...00220880.40577.191548994300444&type=1&theater


----------



## lucky921

Well that was that was a good storm got to use new to me truck with no problems bring on more snow


----------



## jandjcarpentry

Ch 4 and 5 r saying 1 to 3 for the ss but ch 7 says 3 to 5. Rain snow line again. Wtf


----------



## atvriderinmass

Any idea when the Tuesday storm will end in Boston? Have to work till 8pm, I have a feelilng i will have some angry customers. What do you guys do in a case like this?


----------



## gtmustang00

atvriderinmass;1686415 said:


> Any idea when the Tuesday storm will end in Boston? Have to work till 8pm, I have a feelilng i will have some angry customers. What do you guys do in a case like this?


Have another guy do it for you. Most of us are snow only.


----------



## ducaticorse

What are the time lines on Tuesdays storm in Boston?


----------



## gtmustang00

Noaa just went from 2-4 to 1-3 for my area. Nashua NH


----------



## CCL Landscaping

nepatsfan;1682969 said:


> Hopefully I hit the mega millions an never have to think about snow again


If I hit the mega millions id only think about snow.


----------



## aclawn

Anyone know the site where the totals are for southern ct.


----------



## rjfetz1

aclawn;1686537 said:


> Anyone know the site where the totals are for southern ct.


Try this as a start:

http://wwwdotdatact.gov


----------



## ss502gmc

What are you guys in Mass paying for salt? I seem to be getting it in the rear so far this season.


----------



## vlc

I'm getting magic salt for $118/ton.


----------



## stevejfromRI

man, im getting killed at $140 per for that stuff. (magic salt)

heck, straight salt is $118


----------



## siteworkplus

ss502gmc;1686662 said:


> What are you guys in Mass paying for salt? I seem to be getting it in the rear so far this season.


90 per ton p/u in plainville or blackstone ma & 110 for magic in Ashland ma


----------



## ss502gmc

siteworkplus;1686776 said:


> 90 per ton p/u in plainville or blackstone ma & 110 for magic in Ashland ma


I think $110 is the going rate for straight salt around here now, 2 years ago I was paying $67/ton and I've had to compromise my prices with customers for the increase but it's not as profitable as it should for me now. Not to mention my trailer is out of commission that I usually store 5 tons in so I gotta get it by the pick up truck load. Where is the place in plainville?


----------



## chevymanz28

*salt price*



ss502gmc;1686662 said:


> What are you guys in Mass paying for salt? I seem to be getting it in the rear so far this season.


$74/ton min 32 yd delivery


----------



## vlc

I got some imitation magic for 142/ton because I didn't get my delivery yet and it is the only other place around (that I know of). That crap froze solid to my conveyor chain over night! Shoveling 2 tons of salt out of a spreader really isn't fun. Lesson learned...


----------



## vlc

Anyone know the timeframe of tomorrow's storm?


----------



## SnowFakers

vlc;1686860 said:


> Anyone know the timeframe of tomorrow's storm?


9am-6pm for the middle of CT. Go from there for your location.


----------



## nighthawk117

Straight salt 65.00 / Clearlane 103.00 picked up at Salt City


----------



## ducaticorse

nighthawk117;1686884 said:


> Straight salt 65.00 / Clearlane 103.00 picked up at Salt City


In Chelsea/Charlestown??

Have you used their clearlane? I want to try it.


----------



## siteworkplus

Lorusso on belcher st plainville

chevymanz28: who delivers for $74 ?


----------



## Nozzleman

My meteorologist is showing 2-4" for most of Mass and RI. The Cape, Islands, and immediate coast 1-2".


----------



## nighthawk117

ducaticorse;1686934 said:


> In Chelsea/Charlestown??
> 
> Have you used their clearlane? I want to try it.


This is at the Westfield yard, love the Clearlane


----------



## kylegmc3500

Nozzleman;1687018 said:


> My meteorologist is showing 2-4" for most of Mass and RI. The Cape, Islands, and immediate coast 1-2".


I hope at leased 3" would love to go out again... Hopefully not a slushy mess again


----------



## chevymanz28

siteworkplus;1686973 said:


> Lorusso on belcher st plainville
> 
> chevymanz28: who delivers for $74 ?


International salt.


----------



## AC2717

This is gonna poop the big one with all the cars on the road
Channel 7 is teasing this as being stalled in the Gulf of Mexico and getting bigger????


----------



## nepatsfan

chevymanz28;1687083 said:


> International salt.


70 picked up at international salt. 10 ton min. If you're buying 22 it's probably worth the delivery charge but that's their minimum for delivery.


----------



## SnowFakers

AC2717;1687103 said:


> This is gonna poop the big one with all the cars on the road
> Channel 7 is teasing this as being stalled in the Gulf of Mexico and getting bigger????


The Gulf of mexico? Are you talking about Fridays rain?


----------



## MSsnowplowing

130 a ton for Magic Salt one place, 140 in another in my area.


----------



## gtmustang00

Any updated maps?


----------



## lucky921

$180 for magic and &140 for salt crazy here


----------



## nepatsfan

lucky921;1687262 said:


> $180 for magic and &140 for salt crazy here


wow...bend over and grab some lube


----------



## AC2717

SnowFakers;1687243 said:


> The Gulf of mexico? Are you talking about Fridays rain?


Sorry that would be lack of sleep
Gulf of Maine that is


----------



## SnowFakers

AC2717;1687289 said:


> Sorry that would be lack of sleep
> Gulf of Maine that is


You had me worried for a second there!


----------



## KartAnimal29

Sorry guys I was swamped today and I really haven't had the time to look around. Now I only have about 30 min looking into this. CT 3-5 .Providence to Boston 4-6 .Boston on North 6-10. This little clipper bombs out big time when it hits the coast. For that dude in Maine your looking at a good foot. NH see's close to a foot and it might even get back in VT with that. Sorry no pretty pictures tonight


----------



## SnowFakers

KartAnimal29;1687338 said:


> Sorry guys I was swamped today and I really haven't had the time to look around. Now I only have about 30 min looking into this. CT 3-5 .Providence to Boston 4-6 .Boston on North 6-10. This little clipper bombs out big time when it hits the coast. For that dude in Maine your looking at a good foot. NH see's close to a foot and it might even get back in VT with that. Sorry no pretty pictures tonight


Good enough for me. That mean plowin!


----------



## 02powerstroke

cape= RAIN?


----------



## lucky921

KartAnimal29;1687338 said:


> Sorry guys I was swamped today and I really haven't had the time to look around. Now I only have about 30 min looking into this. CT 3-5 .Providence to Boston 4-6 .Boston on North 6-10. This little clipper bombs out big time when it hits the coast. For that dude in Maine your looking at a good foot. NH see's close to a foot and it might even get back in VT with that. Sorry no pretty pictures tonight


Great for me keep them comming


----------



## KartAnimal29

02powerstroke;1687377 said:


> cape= RAIN?


SREF has you at .5 sorry http://www.spc.noaa.gov/exper/sref/fplumes/index.php?YMD=20131216&RT=21&PRM=Total-QPF&SID=HYA&INC=ALL&NNC=&max=&min=&mZOOM=7&mLAT=41.3397207556538&mLON=-70.9216504477024&mTYP=roadmap


----------



## jandjcarpentry

KartAnimal29;1687418 said:


> SREF has you at .5 sorry http://www.spc.noaa.gov/exper/sref/fplumes/index.php?YMD=20131216&RT=21&PRM=Total-QPF&SID=HYA&INC=ALL&NNC=&max=&min=&mZOOM=7&mLAT=41.3397207556538&mLON=-70.9216504477024&mTYP=roadmap


Hey Kart it looks like I'm right on the line. Any info for Pembroke MA?


----------



## GMCHD plower

KartAnimal29;1687338 said:


> Sorry guys I was swamped today and I really haven't had the time to look around. Now I only have about 30 min looking into this. CT 3-5 .Providence to Boston 4-6 .Boston on North 6-10. This little clipper bombs out big time when it hits the coast. *For that dude in Maine your looking at a good foot*. NH see's close to a foot and it might even get back in VT with that. Sorry no pretty pictures tonight


Thanks for remembering me Kart! Happy plowing guys!


----------



## KartAnimal29

jandjcarpentry;1687422 said:


> Hey Kart it looks like I'm right on the line. Any info for Pembroke MA?


Your nearest station is Plymouth and that 's showing .52



GMCHD plower;1687429 said:


> Thanks for remembering me Kart! Happy plowing guys!


Thumbs Up I have a bunch of friends up there, and NH , and they have been killing my Facebook page all day wanting to know what's going on. I almost turned my phone off today due to the notifications I was getting. I had a full day running around and fixing stuff for myself and a few other guys. I don't know how someone can be a landscaper and not know how to change a belt on a snow blower. The worse part one of the asked where they could get one


----------



## KartAnimal29

BBC where are you ???


----------



## jimfrost

Broken wheel on the truck...anyone happen to have or know were I can get a


----------



## jimfrost

Broken wheel on the truck anyone happen to have or know where I can get a ford 7 lug 16x7 wheel


----------



## porter1121

jimfrost;1687552 said:


> Broken wheel on the truck anyone happen to have or know where I can get a ford 7 lug 16x7 wheel


I may have one kicking around the shop. Let me check in the morning and I'll get back to you


----------



## kylegmc3500

KartAnimal29;1687338 said:


> Sorry guys I was swamped today and I really haven't had the time to look around. Now I only have about 30 min looking into this. CT 3-5 .Providence to Boston 4-6 .Boston on North 6-10. This little clipper bombs out big time when it hits the coast. For that dude in Maine your looking at a good foot. NH see's close to a foot and it might even get back in VT with that. Sorry no pretty pictures tonight


Hope your rite local guys says 2-4 or 1-3 for most ri but said wont be more then 2"


----------



## atvriderinmass

Channel 7 just said 5-8 for Merrimack valley. Gonna snow till after midnight. Woohoo!


----------



## jandjcarpentry

KartAnimal29;1687483 said:


> Your nearest station is Plymouth and that 's showing .52
> 
> Thumbs Up I have a bunch of friends up there, and NH , and they have been killing my Facebook page all day wanting to know what's going on. I almost turned my phone off today due to the notifications I was getting. I had a full day running around and fixing stuff for myself and a few other guys. I don't know how someone can be a landscaper and not know how to change a belt on a snow blower. The worse part one of the asked where they could get one


Thanks Kart. This rain snow line sucks.


----------



## linckeil

so whats CT getting out of this? i've heard 1-3, 2-4, 3-5. I'm in Northern fairfield county.


----------



## jimfrost

porter1121;1687587 said:


> I may have one kicking around the shop. Let me check in the morning and I'll get back to you


If you did you'd be life saver


----------



## rjfetz1

linckeil;1687762 said:


> so whats CT getting out of this? i've heard 1-3, 2-4, 3-5. I'm in Northern fairfield county.


They really don't know. Its the type of system that could draw moisture from the ocean and give us 5" or just drop 1". Banding may also set up, but who knows where. That's why its 1-5"

I heard last night that this was the type of system that gave us the blizzard of 78. It was supposed to be a few inch clipper that got blocked.


----------



## ducaticorse

rjfetz1;1687777 said:


> They really don't know. Its the type of system that could draw moisture from the ocean and give us 5" or just drop 1". Banding may also set up, but who knows where. That's why its 1-5"
> 
> I heard last night that this was the type of system that gave us the blizzard of 78. It was supposed to be a few inch clipper that got blocked.


Really hoping its not a blizzard of 78.


----------



## leigh

I usually keep my forcasts to myself, but for the guys in sw ct I'm 100%(maybe 99.8%) sure that this will be a minimal event. Check the radar. Unless this thing gets it's act together we will be lucky to get an inch.Lull in snow until 2-3pm.It's over for us by 5-6pm. Do the math, 1/2" an hour,temps in the upper 20's, lot's all salted mon am, radiant heat from sun during daytime. This is a minimal impact system, perfect stressless timing.I'll be happy to be able to get a salting out of this one.


----------



## rjfetz1

leigh;1687804 said:


> I usually keep my forcasts to myself, but for the guys in sw ct I'm 100%(maybe 99.8%) sure that this will be a minimal event. Check the radar. Unless this thing gets it's act together we will be lucky to get an inch.Lull in snow until 2-3pm.It's over for us by 5-6pm. Do the math, 1/2" an hour,temps in the upper 20's, lot's all salted mon am, radiant heat from sun during daytime. This is a minimal impact system, perfect stressless timing.I'll be happy to be able to get a salting out of this one.


Your right, It appears the eastern 1/2 of Ct will see much more than the Western


----------



## leigh

rjfetz1;1687827 said:


> Your right, It appears the eastern 1/2 of Ct will see much more than the Western


And possible rain mixing in for those poor se ct and ri guys


----------



## eric02038

Snow has just started and it's 7 outside. Didn't realize I'm living in Canada


----------



## aclawn




----------



## ducaticorse

eric02038;1687833 said:


> Snow has just started and it's 7 outside. Didn't realize I'm living in Canada


lollolol.....


----------



## KartAnimal29

HRRR keeps getting a little faster / less amplified. GFS now keep the energy offshore. Who knows what's going ton happen now. Sit and watch the radar and hope you get something I guess


----------



## GMCHD plower

Same for Maine?


----------



## KartAnimal29

leigh;1687804 said:


> I usually keep my forcasts to myself, but for the guys in sw ct I'm 100%(maybe 99.8%) sure that this will be a minimal event. Check the radar. Unless this thing gets it's act together we will be lucky to get an inch.Lull in snow until 2-3pm.It's over for us by 5-6pm. Do the math, 1/2" an hour,temps in the upper 20's, lot's all salted mon am, radiant heat from sun during daytime. This is a minimal impact system, perfect stressless timing.I'll be happy to be able to get a salting out of this one.


What he said


----------



## KartAnimal29

GMCHD plower;1687894 said:


> Same for Maine?


Don't know I really don't have the time right now to be looking into it. This thing is just getting going off the NJ coast so keep an eye on the radar and see where is goes.


----------



## MSsnowplowing

Stopped snowing already maybe .5 on the ground. Suppose to pick up at 1 and go till 6. 
But Rader shows a hole swirling around me for a while. Who hexed the area? Same thing happened last year for the first 4 storms. No plowing just salting.


----------



## rjfetz1

Just getting cranked up now. Won't be long. Looks like maybe the 3" they predicted.


----------



## gtmustang00

They upped the snow totals for southern NH.


----------



## AC2717

Channel 7 whdh
Still holding 5-8


----------



## Krrz350

I'm out this year, 2 accounts that were awesome payers if anyone wants them, 1 is near rt44/rt3 in kingston (more like w. plymouth) heading towards carver, the other is way out in wareham area, it's a challanging account that pays well and is a 2nd home so you can do towards end most of the time 774-766-7462 if you want them. Kevin


----------



## KartAnimal29

Moderate Snow now in center ct


----------



## jandjcarpentry

Stopped in Dedham MA


----------



## lawn king

Looks to be 1-3" for us here south of boston. Cold as hell, it was 1 when i left home (norton ma.) this am, my dogs went out and back in, in 60 seconds, usually takes me 10 minutes to coax them back in!


----------



## FordFisherman

Coming down heavy in SW CT. About 3" down so far.


----------



## SnowFakers

Coming down heaving in the new haven area. Atleast 2.5" on the ground. Did my drive 5 minutes ago and its already covered again


----------



## Nozzleman

Light snow in Rehoboth Ma. Was snowing heavy 1/2 hour ago. Maybe a 1/2" so far.


----------



## Yellowdogs1

Snowing hard in Farmington


----------



## rjfetz1

About 3". Took out the br600 & did the dogs path in no time.


----------



## fordtruck661

Got about 2-3" here in Burlington. Looks like it is going to be another overnight cleanup. Nice light snow but the roads are sheets of ice. Seems to be right at the point where salt is not working to well.


----------



## ducaticorse

Thinking Boston has a great chance at 8" tonight.


----------



## mulcahy mowing

Stalled out just under 2" here


----------



## kylegmc3500

1/2" snow in ri big flop


----------



## ducaticorse

There is two on the ground in Boston. Heavy stuff is coming in a cpl hours at a rate of 2" an hour. I don't see how we can't get 8" at this point.


----------



## BBC co

ducati do u have a link for last storms totals in our area and boston looks like 6" less on coastals but pretty decent chance of the 6"


----------



## harrison6jd

2" in northern RI now and still coming. got the call, we are going out to make a pass on all commercial accounts later.


----------



## mulcahy mowing

Everyone raced to accounts at 4pm at just under 2" and now nothing. Lol


----------



## jandjcarpentry

Snowing pretty hard here. About 3 " so far. Hopefully we don't get any rain.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Snowing hard here, about 5 inches of new snow.


----------



## timmy1

Radar showing tail end passing ct ri line now.


----------



## Jeremie444

northern RI getting about 2 1/2-3"


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Heading out now.


----------



## ctmower

Solid 6" of nice fluffy powder here in Suffield CT. Should be easy money tonight as long as nothing breaks (knock on wood). 
Stay thirsty my friends!!


----------



## rlmlandscape

.5"-1" in southern ri. No money for me tonight.


----------



## SnowFakers

5" on the ground here. Half way done with my route. Stopping to get some grub


----------



## Nozzleman

It's done. About 1.5" in Rehoboth Ma.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Just got home. Time for sleep.


----------



## BBC co

2006Sierra1500;1688603 said:


> Just got home. Time for sleep.


x2 

looking for a reliable snow total source for my area even paid idc just need one


----------



## ducaticorse

BBC, Logan measured 4.1 on Sunday. That is utter bs though if you ask me. That was a nasty storm.


----------



## lucky921

BBC co;1688613 said:


> x2
> 
> looking for a reliable snow total source for my area even paid idc just need one


 Look up weather works they are great my buddy uses them


----------



## NAHA

That was fun. When's the next one.


----------



## BBC co

the 22 and 25 are next chances i think. not showing any accumulations atm


----------



## SnowFakers

I like the light stuff. I'll do that again in a heartbeat


----------



## NAHA

Christmas day sweet anything to get away from the extended family


----------



## SnowFakers

NAHA;1688692 said:


> Christmas day sweet anything to get away from the extended family


I saw rain, what about you guys?


----------



## TJS

Yes. That was easy. Both storms. Bring on some real snow.


----------



## BBC co

ya i hate that there are no closer readings then logan that does me no good one side of town gets 12 and other gets 6 lol nvm 10 miles away, gonna check this out now weather works


----------



## SnowFakers

People still driving like idiots out there


----------



## jimv

Got 5inch in southwick ma


----------



## lucky921

BBC co;1688738 said:


> ya i hate that there are no closer readings then logan that does me no good one side of town gets 12 and other gets 6 lol nvm 10 miles away, gonna check this out now weather works


They are real good they give like 3 zip codes to start and can add as many as needed they also give amount of ice


----------



## eastcoastjava

last night was a joy got called at 5pm and clocked out at 230 am the snow was perfect to push. wish they could all be like that one last night


----------



## porter1121

jimfrost;1687766 said:


> If you did you'd be life saver


Sorry I didn't get back to you yesterday I was running around like crazy I was mistake the wheels I had were 8 lug sorry


----------



## porter1121

Is it really going to be above 50 for basically all of next week?


----------



## KartAnimal29

porter1121;1688897 said:


> Is it really going to be above 50 for basically all of next week?


No Friday through part of Sunday, if it last that long , then the temps crash again. Sunday night into Monday is 50/50 but I'm really watching the end of next week as our next potential system


----------



## KartAnimal29

I got 3.7 inches on this last storm. Right inline with the 3-5 I said http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=1687338&postcount=1306

Bristol


----------



## siteworkplus

snapped the front driveshaft on the 1ton plow/sander

dont ya just love salt?

A nice aspect of snow is that it covers all the crap behind my shop...until I need to find something

I dont know what we got on the 495/90 intersection but it felt like a foot while it was coming down

I plow a restaurant along with a large commercial complex.

Last nite 65+ guys from the neighboring complex showed up for dinner @ 9:00pm with trucks, loaders, backhoes,etc. You think they could of dropped a blade on the way out? 

It was 11:30 before all the staff left...and not even any leftovers..or cerbezza (sp?)


----------



## lucky921

KartAnimal29;1689083 said:


> No Friday through part of Sunday, if it last that long , then the temps crash again. Sunday night into Monday is 50/50 but I'm really watching the end of next week as our next potential system


Hope it's not a Christmas storm


----------



## KartAnimal29

lucky921;1689213 said:


> Hope it's not a Christmas storm


31st-1st This coming Monday does look like Rain for everyone but a Major Ice Storm for Maine


----------



## GMCHD plower

KartAnimal29;1689260 said:


> 31st-1st This coming Monday does look like Rain for everyone but a Major Ice Storm for Maine


SHHHH dont say ice... Make it snow please.


----------



## KartAnimal29

Something to keep an eye on for the 26th but the chances are not in out favor right now. Only 2 member's of the GFS are showing this. The GFS and all others models just don't have one program, they have several and there called member's


----------



## rjfetz1

KartAnimal29;1689095 said:


> I got 3.7 inches on this last storm. Right inline with the 3-5 I said http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=1687338&postcount=1306
> 
> Bristol


Funny you posted this. Wtnh was talking about how Norwich got the 1" and how accurate wtnh was with there 1-5" forecast across the state.


----------



## lucky921

KartAnimal29;1689836 said:


> Something to keep an eye on for the 26th but the chances are not in out favor right now. Only 2 member's of the GFS are showing this. The GFS and all others models just don't have one program, they have several and there called member's


I hope it happens to keep it going of every week some snow


----------



## CCL Landscaping

lucky921;1689890 said:


> I hope it happens to keep it going of every week some snow


Dear santa, all i want for xmas is 2 7in snow storms a week please


----------



## stg454

That would work for me too!


----------



## KartAnimal29

CCL Landscaping;1689897 said:


> Dear santa, all i want for xmas is 2 7in snow storms a week please


I like the way you think


----------



## MSsnowplowing

CCL Landscaping;1689897 said:


> Dear santa, all i want for xmas is 2 7in snow storms a week please


No no no. We want two 3 inch storms a week.


----------



## abbe

MSsnowplowing;1690076 said:


> No no no. We want two 3 inch storms a week.


With a small bit of melt and refreeze so we can get an extra treatment in.


----------



## ducaticorse

What do you treat stucco stairs with??? I thought they were blue stone in the dark, and apparently they don't take well to salt.


----------



## nepatsfan

MSsnowplowing;1690076 said:


> No no no. We want two 3 inch storms a week.





abbe;1690079 said:


> With a small bit of melt and refreeze so we can get an extra treatment in.


yep!Thumbs Up


----------



## KartAnimal29

How about 3 storms for next week starting on X-Mas then the 27th then New Years Eve????


----------



## ducaticorse

KartAnimal29;1690335 said:


> How about 3 storms for next week starting on X-Mas then the 27th then New Years Eve????


How bout YES!


----------



## unhcp

KartAnimal29;1690335 said:


> How about 3 storms for next week starting on X-Mas then the 27th then New Years Eve????


New years eve would be horrible, ugh to many things to do


----------



## lucky921

KartAnimal29;1690335 said:


> How about 3 storms for next week starting on X-Mas then the 27th then New Years Eve????


Christmas nite is ok then any time works for me


----------



## KartAnimal29

rjfetz1;1689887 said:


> Funny you posted this. Wtnh was talking about how Norwich got the 1" and how accurate wtnh was with there 1-5" forecast across the state.


Norwich got 2.1  Accurate??? They where all over the place with there totals 2 days out. Erica had one night what 1 -10 LOL I need a job there doing the weather :laughing: Tho I wouldn't look at good as here in them tight skirts and heals


----------



## KartAnimal29

lucky921;1690351 said:


> christmas nite is ok then any time works for me


24-25......


----------



## KartAnimal29

Here I was just thinking last night at how boring the next 3 or 4 day where going to be with nothing to track


----------



## NAHA

3 storms truck yea! C.R.E.A.M $


----------



## abbe

Hey I will take what I can get if you know what I mean...


----------



## leigh

I'd be happy with my special formula to success- the 1-2-4-4-2 formula. We're close so far. 1 nov event, 2 dec, 4 jan, 4 feb, 2 march.No big storms (they accomplish nothing good) . Gotta go Erika is on, the little huchy girl!


----------



## vlc

leigh;1690428 said:


> I'd be happy with my special formula to success- the 1-2-4-4-2 formula. We're close so far. 1 nov event, 2 dec, 4 jan, 4 feb, 2 march.No big storms (they accomplish nothing good) . Gotta go Erika is on, the little huchy girl!


I like that formula. It would be even better if they are all 7" of light and fluffy stuff like that last one!


----------



## nighthawk117

KartAnimal29;1690362 said:


> Here I was just thinking last night at how boring the next 3 or 4 day where going to be with nothing to track


Kart, just saw one of those "long range, monthly forecast " on TWC where they spoke of January temps being warmer than average. Is this similar to the same one that said December would be warm as well ? What are you seeing ?


----------



## KartAnimal29

nighthawk117;1690512 said:


> Kart, just saw one of those "long range, monthly forecast " on TWC where they spoke of January temps being warmer than average. Is this similar to the same one that said December would be warm as well ? What are you seeing ?


I'm not concerned with Jan temps at all. The normal temp for Hartford CT is right around 36 deg. Now if TWC is using 36 deg and they are seeing temps at 37 they will say Jan will be warmer than average. Every weather person will say that but they will not say what the normal temp is. What we are going into right now if what's called reload it happens all the time, the warm temps on the way. I'm still see the bigger Mets that I follow say we will see cold shots coming down from the north with a active Southern Jet Stream. Basically cold then warm , cold then warm. The big thing is when do we see a -NAO that will help us get them big storms? I'm also seeing 2 big Mets still say we see a Big one in Feb. Remember this is As of Now. Will it work out?? Who knows but that's the word around the water cooler


----------



## CCL Landscaping

Over 6 inches is where the money is for me. But youre right a little melt and freeze wouldnt hurt either.


----------



## CCL Landscaping

Are we still looking at a xmas eve storm? Isaw it last night on some of the weather sites i follow. but today nothing


----------



## MSsnowplowing

Accuweather long range has nothing but rain till 1-4-14.
Looks like this well be the first year I don't have to plow on new years eve


----------



## lucky921

Looks like the 26 and 31st something some have a 20% for the 24th to


----------



## KartAnimal29

The EURO, NAM and UKMET are still showing something for the 24-25, GFS and GGEM are offshore with it.Right now it's nothing big. 27-28 might be dead and the 31-1 is still to far out there. On a good note the NAO looks like it goes negative around the first of the year. I'm good with a week or so off. It gives me time to redo my garage and find all the stuff I lost over the summer :laughing:


----------



## lucky921

KartAnimal29;1691709 said:


> The EURO, NAM and UKMET are still showing something for the 24-25, GFS and GGEM are offshore with it.Right now it's nothing big. 27-28 might be dead and the 31-1 is still to far out there. On a good note the NAO looks like it goes negative around the first of the year. I'm good with a week or so off. It gives me time to redo my garage and find all the stuff I lost over the summer :laughing:


Thanks for your thoughts


----------



## KartAnimal29

This is the GFS for the 24th. We really need to watch and see how fast the next Arctic Front makes it's way into the region. By late Sunday we should know what's going to happen with this one


----------



## lucky921

KartAnimal29;1691822 said:


> This is the GFS for the 24th. We really need to watch and see how fast the next Arctic Front makes it's way into the region. By late Sunday we should know what's going to happen with this one


I hope it holds off to Christmas nite or don't happen


----------



## KartAnimal29

lucky921;1691907 said:


> I hope it holds off to Christmas nite or don't happen


This isn't even set in stone yet but I do agree with you. I was just looking more into the long range and it does look like the pattern down move into our favor just at the end of the first week of January. I Just looked at the MJO for the first time this season, yes it's officially Winter right now Dec21st  and it's in on the wrong side. We need an 7,8,1,2


----------



## lucky921

KartAnimal29;1691925 said:


> This isn't even set in stone yet but I do agree with you. I was just looking more into the long range and it does look like the pattern down move into our favor just at the end of the first week of January. I Just looked at the MJO for the first time this season, yes it's officially Winter right now Dec21st  and it's in on the wrong side. We need an 7,8,1,2


Ya saw that you see DT lates thinking it looks good I hope for us


----------



## vlc

I have to put a new rear axle in my Chevy 2500 next week. I know as soon as I drop the old one out of the truck, we'll get snow. Your welcome


----------



## KartAnimal29

lucky921;1691984 said:


> Ya saw that you see DT lates thinking it looks good I hope for us


I haven't been following DT for the last week so I don't know what he has been saying. I'll catch up here later this morning with him


----------



## lucky921

KartAnimal29;1692042 said:


> I haven't been following DT for the last week so I don't know what he has been saying. I'll catch up here later this morning with him


If he is right we will all be happy he thinks that all the thing are going go in the right direction for snow storms and cold pretty interesting


----------



## KartAnimal29

vlc;1691995 said:


> I have to put a new rear axle in my Chevy 2500 next week. I know as soon as I drop the old one out of the truck, we'll get snow. Your welcome


I'm doing the differentials and transfer case fluid along with another tranny cooler today. I need to redo the whole front end on my truck soon , Ranger , as it's really not made for a plow. I've been plowing with it for 5 years now and I have way to many accounts for this thing to go down during a storm. I'm looking at 1000.00 to 1200.00 for all the parts.Hubs, rotors, calipers , rod ends, timbrens , upper and lower ball joints, shocks. I should have gotten off my you know what and done this during the summer but I was to busy riding the jet ski on the CT River


----------



## KartAnimal29

lucky921;1692051 said:


> If he is right we will all be happy he thinks that all the thing are going go in the right direction for snow storms and cold pretty interesting


Yeah I looked around at the long range last night and a lot of people are liking the time frame after the 1st week of January


----------



## KartAnimal29

lucky921;1692051 said:


> If he is right we will all be happy he thinks that all the thing are going go in the right direction for snow storms and cold pretty interesting


I just read the post he put on FB 13 hours ago, Bring It Thumbs Up


----------



## vlc

KartAnimal29;1692059 said:


> I'm doing the differentials and transfer case fluid along with another tranny cooler today. I need to redo the whole front end on my truck soon , Ranger , as it's really not made for a plow. I've been plowing with it for 5 years now and I have way to many accounts for this thing to go down during a storm. I'm looking at 1000.00 to 1200.00 for all the parts.Hubs, rotors, calipers , rod ends, timbrens , upper and lower ball joints, shocks. I should have gotten off my you know what and done this during the summer but I was to busy riding the jet ski on the CT River


Haha priorities man! Jet ski season only sticks around for so long, right? Well good luck today. And thanks again for keeping us posted on the weather updates!


----------



## TJS

I just did a fuel pump on my superduty in record time. Gas motor. Took about half hour. Good thing for the flat bed dump. Bring it.


----------



## lucky921

Ya I'm working on my sander while it warm


----------



## KartAnimal29

WOW I had nothing in the front diff. check that stuff guys


----------



## KartAnimal29

vlc;1692107 said:


> Haha priorities man! Jet ski season only sticks around for so long, right? Well good luck today. And thanks again for keeping us posted on the weather updates!


Yeah HAHAHA the jet ski motor is apart on the bench right now. I need a few extra ponies out of it. If you not first your last


----------



## lucky921

KartAnimal29;1692248 said:


> Yeah HAHAHA the jet ski motor is apart on the bench right now. I need a few extra ponies out of it. If you not first your last


That's for April and May todo I do all the fluids every other year since we beat them up


----------



## vlc

KartAnimal29;1692244 said:


> WOW I had nothing in the front diff. check that stuff guys


That's why I'm replacing my rear end! Rot hole in the rear cover, lost all fluid and the mowing crew drove it like that for who knows how long. Gears are pretty worn and the locker screams when a wheel spins.


----------



## lucky921

Hey kart take look at DT's latest post he just put very interesting


----------



## KartAnimal29

lucky921;1692284 said:


> Hey kart take look at DT's latest post he just put very interesting


HOLY CRAP  This is for the 31st -5th


----------



## KartAnimal29

I feel like X-Mas just got here early for me right now


----------



## vlc

KartAnimal29;1692346 said:


> HOLY CRAP  This is for the 31st -5th


I'm guessing this might mean snow? Haha


----------



## lucky921

KartAnimal29;1692363 said:


> I feel like X-Mas just got here early for me right now


Thought you would like I couldn't copy and past on my phone think his week in weather or another during the week was awesome for guys that understand what he is saying


----------



## siteworkplus

lucky921;1692373 said:


> Thought you would like I couldn't copy and past on my phone think his week in weather or another during the week was awesome for guys that understand what he is saying


pretty colors....explain to us dirt guys what they mean....please.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

siteworkplus;1692383 said:


> pretty colors....explain to us dirt guys what they mean....please.


Snowfall maps, precip maps, precip type maps I can do. That one makes no sense so I second this post, please explain.


----------



## lucky921

2006Sierra1500;1692384 said:


> Snowfall maps, precip maps, precip type maps I can do. That one makes no sense so I second this post, please explain.


Basically it's the deep cold coming in and the storm track will be right up the cost and all the thing we need to happen is going to happen it looks like could be a lot storms and cold Kart can explain it better but this just of it great for us


----------



## KartAnimal29

Pretty much what Lucky said, the cold is returning. Polar Vortex drops , -AO, +PNA and hopefully a strong -NAO. We also have to keep an eye on the southern jet stream and see if it can get some of that gulf moisture up this way. If that happens it's game on boys. I'm still out in the garage so when I get in later on I'll look into this more.

Oh transfer case was milky white. The rear end diff was OK but needed changing. I'm glad I decided to do this today


----------



## lucky921

KartAnimal29;1692488 said:


> Pretty much what Lucky said, the cold is returning. Polar Vortex drops , -AO, +PNA and hopefully a strong -NAO. We also have to keep an eye on the southern jet stream and see if it can get some of that gulf moisture up this way. If that happens it's game on boys. I'm still out in the garage so when I get in later on I'll look into this more.
> 
> Oh transfer case was milky white. The rear end diff was OK but needed changing. I'm glad I decided to do this today


That a good thing you did before a big storm
Hits


----------



## KartAnimal29

lucky921;1692507 said:


> That a good thing you did before a big storm
> Hits


Right. I never got to the tranny cooler so I'll do that tomorrow. I'll probably drop the pan and do the filter to and I might as well change the oil seeing how I'm going this far. I hope no one stops by so I can bang it out , unlike today.

As for the cold that the EURO showed no one is really talking about it but give it a few days and I'm sure everyone will be all over it.


----------



## BillyRgn

KartAnimal29;1692559 said:


> Right. I never got to the tranny cooler so I'll do that tomorrow. I'll probably drop the pan and do the filter to and I might as well change the oil seeing how I'm going this far. I hope no one stops by so I can bang it out , unlike today.
> 
> As for the cold that the EURO showed no one is really talking about it but give it a few days and I'm sure everyone will be all over it.


Nothing like visitors at a shop !! I can't tell you how many times I've called and said I will be home in 30-40 min and then 4 hours later I show up because someone stopped by and the b-sing started !!


----------



## lucky921

BillyRgn;1692584 said:


> Nothing like visitors at a shop !! I can't tell you how many times I've called and said I will be home in 30-40 min and then 4 hours later I show up because someone stopped by and the b-sing started !!


How true is that it's unreal I use to work at nite just to get things done when I had my own shop


----------



## BillyRgn

lucky921;1692619 said:


> How true is that it's unreal I use to work at nite just to get things done when I had my own shop


If I really have to get something done I have to make sure all the doors are closed and locked


----------



## siteworkplus

BillyRgn;1692584 said:


> Nothing like visitors at a shop !! I can't tell you how many times I've called and said I will be home in 30-40 min and then 4 hours later I show up because someone stopped by and the b-sing started !!


If i didnt have visitors i would get everything done in a day....then the wife would pull out the honeydo list. Visitors make u feel loved...if they bring beer...or ur tools back.


----------



## snopushin ford

I can not believe its 58 degrees out, almost all the snow has melted. I hope the snow comes back soon!!


----------



## vlc

I just got a freezing rain warning for tomorrow from my accuweather app. Should I take this seriously, fuel up, and load up some salt?


----------



## lucky921

ya i got it to from weather bug for most of my places till 11 tomorrow morning


----------



## ducaticorse

Anyone selling a 7-7.6 ft Fisher plow for a small to midsize truck? Specifically a jeep wrangler tj?
There is one in Dracut that is exactly what I'm looking for ^^^^


----------



## ducaticorse

Also, Kart. What would you think of running a .75yd stainless electric vbox in the back of a ranger single cab 3.0V6 Automatic with a 6.9 steel fisher given that the vbox will fit properly?


----------



## siteworkplus

that might be a lot of weight for that trani & brakes


----------



## vlc

ducaticorse;1693482 said:


> Also, Kart. What would you think of running a .75yd stainless electric vbox in the back of a ranger single cab 3.0V6 Automatic with a 6.9 steel fisher given that the vbox will fit properly?


Maybe find a cheap 1500 short bed?


----------



## leigh

vlc;1693493 said:


> Maybe find a cheap 1500 short bed?


You'll be overweight before you even load it! Can it be physically done, disregarding safety of others and excessive wear and tear, of course it can.


----------



## unhcp

Kart, when is the next possible storm?

January 1st?


----------



## leigh

unhcp;1693513 said:


> Kart, when is the next possible storm?
> 
> January 1st?


We're clear for the next 10 days! For what longer range forecasts are worth.


----------



## ducaticorse

leigh;1693512 said:


> You'll be overweight before you even load it! Can it be physically done, disregarding safety of others and excessive wear and tear, of course it can.


I would be more than willing to upgrade suspension, brakes and axels. Even reinforce points in the frame if needed. More concerned with the tranny. Im trying to build a purpose built mini salt unit I can use on my route. It is the perfect size, just not outfit properly stock. Full size pickups are not an option, and I have have been thoroughly disappointed with TG spreaders, otherwise I'd use one on one of the jeeps.
I already have the vbox, and the plow.


----------



## vlc

ducaticorse;1693547 said:


> I would be more than willing to upgrade suspension, brakes and axels. Even reinforce points in the frame if needed. More concerned with the tranny. Im trying to build a purpose built mini salt unit I can use on my route. It is the perfect size, just not outfit properly stock. Full size pickups are not an option, and I have have been thoroughly disappointed with TG spreaders, otherwise I'd use one on one of the jeeps.
> I already have the vbox, and the plow.


Urban problems. Haha! And here I am looking for bigger trucks and I'm only about 30 minutes away from you.


----------



## Iawr

Took my triumph out today, just doesn't seem like winter. But gosh love riding


----------



## ducaticorse

vlc;1693597 said:


> Urban problems. Haha! And here I am looking for bigger trucks and I'm only about 30 minutes away from you.


Just trying to come up with some viable ideas.


----------



## siteworkplus

ducaticorse;1693605 said:


> Just trying to come up with some viable ideas.


If u had a manual trans u should be able to gear it right but plowin w/ a stick blows
sounds like an expensive build out... risk vs reward,i guess
you plan on getting it cert'd?
hate to see u get F'd with low gvw and some lawyers banged up BMW


----------



## ducaticorse

siteworkplus;1693615 said:


> If u had a manual trans u should be able to gear it right but plowin w/ a stick blows
> sounds like an expensive build out... risk vs reward,i guess
> you plan on getting it cert'd?
> hate to see u get F'd with low gvw and some lawyers banged up BMW


I plow with a standard now, and have pretty much mastered the art. I actually enjoy it. 
As far as getting it certed, didn't even cross my mind, but is a great point.

I mod jeeps on a regular basis, and can make them do things safely way past what they were ever intended to do. I imagine I could do the same to a ranger. But I do agree, the automatic transmission will probably always be a weak point.


----------



## SnowFakers

Did a pretty good road trip today on the moped. 72 miles. Doesn't even feel like winter out there. Lots of rain tomorrow. Should be able to get all the summer equipment winterized and put away.


----------



## advl66

SnowFakers;1693681 said:


> Did a pretty good road trip today on the moped. 72 miles. Doesn't even feel like winter out there. Lots of rain tomorrow. Should be able to get all the summer equipment winterized and put away.


Back in the summer my cousin and i borrowed his buddies mopeds and we did around 75 miles throughout the eastern ct side. From Colchester to Old Lyme up threw Niantic and back. Its actually pretty fun messing around on them.


----------



## SnowFakers

advl66;1693712 said:


> Back in the summer my cousin and i borrowed his buddies mopeds and we did around 75 miles throughout the eastern ct side. From Colchester to Old Lyme up threw Niantic and back. Its actually pretty fun messing around on them.


Yeah I had a pretty good time today. They are especially fun to ride when they are bored way out with a lot of mods and can do about 60... So I did have a very good time today


----------



## SnowFakers

Here she is by the way, my sleeper of a moped. Ive taken it to a few of the kart tracks around and ran some laps, 2 speed auto is less than ideal but I have a swap for a 3 speed ktm that I plan on doing some time in the future


----------



## lucky921

Here we go guys this is good and better for coastle storms to 

Current Conditions
The daily AO index is constructed by projecting the daily (00Z) 1000mb height anomalies poleward of 20°N onto the loading pattern of the AO. Please note that year-round monthly mean anomaly data have been used to obtain the loading pattern of the AO (Methodology). Since the AO has the largest variability during the cold season, the loading pattern primarily captures characteristics of the cold season AO pattern.

The daily AO index and its forecasts using GFS and Ensemble mean forecast data are shown for the previous 120 days as indicated. Each daily value has been standardized by the standard deviation of the monthly AO index from 1979-2000.


----------



## Bison

> Took my triumph out today, just doesn't seem like winter. But gosh love riding


Lol was going to take mine out too if the roads dried up a bit but just ended up cleaning out the garage . didn't want to have to clean the bike too.


----------



## mansf123

What's everyone's thoughts on potential icing tonight?


----------



## lucky921

mansf123;1693877 said:


> What's everyone's thoughts on potential icing tonight?


We loaded to be ready most in colder areas


----------



## abbe

I'm only getting a low of 46 in providence tonight. Nothing to ice


----------



## eastcoastjava

Whats this i am hearing about a storm around January 2-3?


----------



## lucky921

It's going to get very interesting starting around the first if everything goes right It a ways to we get there but all signs look good for storms


----------



## siteworkplus

Just south of mass pike on 495

no sign of ice


----------



## MSsnowplowing

long range accuweather for the 1-3-14 calling for 4.5 inches of snow.

Hopefully it happens during the day and I can get some pictures and video of the new V plow in action.

Everyone have a Merry Christmas.


----------



## KartAnimal29

ducaticorse;1693482 said:


> Also, Kart. What would you think of running a .75yd stainless electric vbox in the back of a ranger single cab 3.0V6 Automatic with a 6.9 steel fisher given that the vbox will fit properly?


Like other have said it will probably be too much weight. I have a one jack ass powered sander , me :laughing: I do nothing but driveways and one small lot at a package store



unhcp;1693513 said:


> Kart, when is the next possible storm?
> 
> January 1st?


I'm still watching the 27-28 but as of now that slides OTS , out to sea. Things look to be heading towards the good for us. GFS still has the 31-1 system and is also showing something for the 3rd now


----------



## timmy1

MSsnowplowing;1694410 said:


> long range accuweather for the 1-3-14 calling for 4.5 inches of snow.
> 
> Hopefully it happens during the day and I can get some pictures and video of the new V plow in action.
> 
> Everyone have a Merry Christmas.


Acccuguessers


----------



## MSsnowplowing

timmy1;1694502 said:


> Acccuguessers


Its been on the money for short range. Long range is another story. 
Everything can change in the space of a few days.
Along with Kart and Bbc you get a pretty accurate indicator of what's coming


----------



## KartAnimal29

This is a copy and paste from my FB page.

I hope everyone enjoyed the warmer then normal temps over the last few days, cuz the train is about to hit a Brick Wall. Temps for the next 7 days will be floating around the mid to upper 30's. This coming Sunday does look like it gets into the mid to upper 40's, then the Polar Vortex drops down into the country putting us back into the Ice Box. We have a very good chance at seeing temps in the single digits for a high starting around the 4th of January. Long Range is looking good for storms. Remember it's Long Rage and there no way we can say that these are going to happen 12/31, 1/4, 1/8, 1/15, 1/19, 1/24, 1/31

Also another thing worth mentioning during this next cold shot is that the PNA goes + and we will see a -AO and -NAO. Yeah you don't know what they are but this is a perfect set up for a chance at storms. The MJO is also heading towards 7. Get ready for a very active January.


----------



## KartAnimal29

If you think it was cold the last time we got that shot wait till this time


----------



## lucky921

It sounds good to me


----------



## mulcahy mowing

LOAD THE SALT 34 degrees with rain here temps dropping quick here comes the freeze!


----------



## KartAnimal29

Some of you guys should be getting in a salt run X-mas morning. The closer to the shore the greater the chance


----------



## lucky921

KartAnimal29;1694783 said:


> Some of you guys should be getting in a salt run X-mas morning. The closer to the shore the greater the chance


What you seeing I see tomorrow morning thanks


----------



## mansf123

On the fence tonight...going to wait and see how the temperature looks later. Kart are u seeing something tomorrow night?


----------



## Maleko

This rain is gonna freeze tonight. Going to be 25 tomorrow morning. 
Salt run maybe.


----------



## KartAnimal29

lucky921;1694827 said:


> What you seeing I see tomorrow morning thanks


A little system comes by x-mas eve. Nothing big but should be able to get a salt run out of it the closer to the shore you are as the system, is OTS


----------



## lucky921

KartAnimal29;1694918 said:


> A little system comes by x-mas eve. Nothing big but should be able to get a salt run out of it the closer to the shore you are as the system, is OTS


Ya the south coast ct and cape


----------



## vlc

Crap! My truck with the spreader was in the shop today and they didn't finish. Looks like I'm loading up the 3/4 ton and walking around with the push spreader. I'll have to go out real early so no one sees me and laughs


----------



## ss502gmc

vlc;1695024 said:


> Crap! My truck with the spreader was in the shop today and they didn't finish. Looks like I'm loading up the 3/4 ton and walking around with the push spreader. I'll have to go out real early so no one sees me and laughs


That was me a few weeks ago haha.


----------



## mansf123

I've had to shovel my sander out by hand 3 times this year. Definitely got some funny looks.


----------



## vlc

mansf123;1695042 said:


> I've had to shovel my sander out by hand 3 times this year. Definitely got some funny looks.


I had to do that once. I was miserable the whole time

I'm glad I'm not the only one, ss502gmc. Not looking forward to this!


----------



## timmy1

Ran a new chain onto my sander the other day...Connected the new chain to the old one at the master link, Ran it around and connected her up! Went so easy there has to be something wrong! 

Gona find out.


----------



## KartAnimal29

vlc;1695024 said:


> Crap! My truck with the spreader was in the shop today and they didn't finish. Looks like I'm loading up the 3/4 ton and walking around with the push spreader. I'll have to go out real early so no one sees me and laughs


You might not even have to go out. It's done here in central CT and with the cold front pushing in it will soon be over for the whole region. I have a 5mph wind and that should help with drying. Intellcast has me at 32 at 1am dropping to 27 at 6am. Now factor in the warmth we had over the last 4 days. Ground temp I'm sure is up there. I'd say small chance we see any major icing. There might be a spot or two but I'd still check them in the morning


----------



## vlc

This is the first time I've ever said this, but I sure hope I don't have to go out tomorrow. 

Thanks kart. I'll check at 12/1:00 and see if I have to go walk around in circles all morning.


----------



## lucky921

KartAnimal29;1694601 said:


> This is a copy and paste from my FB page.
> 
> I hope everyone enjoyed the warmer then normal temps over the last few days, cuz the train is about to hit a Brick Wall. Temps for the next 7 days will be floating around the mid to upper 30's. This coming Sunday does look like it gets into the mid to upper 40's, then the Polar Vortex drops down into the country putting us back into the Ice Box. We have a very good chance at seeing temps in the single digits for a high starting around the 4th of January. Long Range is looking good for storms. Remember it's Long Rage and there no way we can say that these are going to happen 12/31, 1/4, 1/8, 1/15, 1/19, 1/24, 1/31
> 
> Also another thing worth mentioning during this next cold shot is that the PNA goes + and we will see a -AO and -NAO. Yeah you don't know what they are but this is a perfect set up for a chance at storms. The MJO is also heading towards 7. Get ready for a very active January.


Hey kart look at DTs new post I can't copy and past on this phone it a hour ago


----------



## snopushin ford

lucky921;1695239 said:


> Hey kart look at DTs new post I can't copy and past on this phone it a hour ago


Who is this DT you guys talk about??


----------



## lucky921

snopushin ford;1695246 said:


> Who is this DT you guys talk about??


He own Wxriak.com on Facebook he pretty good he from down south but talks about our weather to friend him and you will get a lot of good info


----------



## KartAnimal29

lucky921;1695239 said:


> Hey kart look at DTs new post I can't copy and past on this phone it a hour ago


Yeah there has been a lot of talk today about the 4th and 14th time frame. The PNA moves around then.

Yeah I know it's a week away but this is what the GFS is showing for 7pm on New Years Eve Thumbs Up


----------



## KartAnimal29

snopushin ford;1695246 said:


> Who is this DT you guys talk about??


David Tolleris. Like Lucky said he's with WxRisk.com. Here is his YT page. He puts out a video once a week and is very good at explaining thing to the average Joe http://www.youtube.com/user/wxdave1/videos


----------



## KartAnimal29

This is the EURO 850mb temp map, 5,000 ft. for January 1st


----------



## nighthawk117

Kart, I would like to wish you and your family Happy Holidays and thank you for all the time you put in here on P.S. !!


----------



## KartAnimal29

nighthawk117;1695393 said:


> Kart, I would like to wish you and your family Happy Holidays and thank you for all the time you put in here on P.S. !!


Thanks Bud and same to you and your family and the same for everyone else on here. Oh and I don't mind if you say Merry Christmas, I won't be offended


----------



## KartAnimal29

Just wondering how the icing was this morning in the region?


----------



## nighthawk117

KartAnimal29;1695413 said:


> Thanks Bud and same to you and your family and the same for everyone else on here. Oh and I don't mind if you say Merry Christmas, I won't be offended


Merry Christmas !!


----------



## siteworkplus

nighthawk117;1695393 said:


> Kart, I would like to wish you and your family Happy Holidays and thank you for all the time you put in here on P.S. !!


X2....... And to everyone else, look at your family and friends and realize how truly LUCKY you/we are. God bless Happy Holidays


----------



## nighthawk117

KartAnimal29;1695414 said:


> Just wondering how the icing was this morning in the region?


Pouring last night, wind kicked up, temps dropped and went to check everything this am and it's really dry out with very few patches of ice ?


----------



## vlc

Merry Christmas everyone! 

Most of the pavement was dried up in my area. Couple icy spots where there were puddles. I didn't bother going out.


----------



## lucky921

Yes it dried up on all our stops Merry Christmas to all enjoy it think we will be busy next month I hope


----------



## mansf123

Merry Christmas to everyone. Hoping for a snowy January.


----------



## jimv

Marry Christmas to ever one


----------



## nepatsfan

KartAnimal29;1695414 said:


> Just wondering how the icing was this morning in the region?


Buried everything in salt, but it honestly wasn't that bad. Zero tolerance is zero tolerance though..

Merry Christmas everyoneThumbs Up


----------



## SnowFakers

Merry Christmas and happy holidays, hope we get some snow in the future here


----------



## atvriderinmass

Merry Christmas Everyone! Hope we all get the gift of a very snowy Winter!!


----------



## wildbroncobilly

Merry Christmas to all and let's hope for lots of snow in 2014


----------



## Evil Diesel

Merry f*#%&@g Christmas everyone. Now f!"'/ging snow b+$&h


----------



## KartAnimal29

The Fat Man might be a bit late tonight


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Merry Christmas all. Snowed a little at our annual family gathering, enough to cover the cars. Kinda got scared for a second.


----------



## BillyRgn

Channel 8 just showed a report it photo from I-84 a couple hours ago, snowing pretty good and &4 was completely covered, down in Hamden it barely flurried for about a half hour couldn't even tell it snowed when it stopped


----------



## lucky921

Boston channels say it might snow on Thursday now see if it blows up a little so we can push I hope Merry Christmas hope everyone enjoys the day and be safe


----------



## 07PSDCREW

Merry Christmas to all my PS friends! May 2014 be filled with snow!


----------



## KartAnimal29

Thursday might bring a little something to the Eastern part of the region. Maybe it will come more to the NW


----------



## aclawn

Merry Christmas Southern New England PS friends.All the best.


----------



## lucky921

KartAnimal29;1696560 said:


> Thursday might bring a little something to the Eastern part of the region. Maybe it will come more to the NW


That be nice enjoy your day kart and everyone else on here enjoy your family's


----------



## KartAnimal29

lucky921;1696583 said:


> That be nice enjoy your day kart and everyone else on here enjoy your family's


I wish I could. The wife woke up with a bad migraine and it's looking like I'll be spending the day at the Hospital if she can't kick it with her pills. She's back in bed right now trying to sleep it off. Migraines aren't something I wouldn't wish upon anyone. The pain this women goes thru is insane


----------



## lucky921

KartAnimal29;1696586 said:


> I wish I could. The wife woke up with a bad migraine and it's looking like I'll be spending the day at the Hospital if she can't kick it with her pills. She's back in bed right now trying to sleep it off. Migraines aren't something I wouldn't wish upon anyone. The pain this women goes thru is insane


 Sorry I'm in the same position my girl got ms and gets them all the time to hope it passes good luck


----------



## leigh

KartAnimal29;1696586 said:


> I wish I could. The wife woke up with a bad migraine and it's looking like I'll be spending the day at the Hospital if she can't kick it with her pills. She's back in bed right now trying to sleep it off. Migraines aren't something I wouldn't wish upon anyone. The pain this women goes thru is insane


Hope she feels better. I get migraines and they are indescribable to those that have never had one. My sympathies:salute:


----------



## KartAnimal29

leigh;1696635 said:


> Hope she feels better. I get migraines and they are indescribable to those that have never had one. My sympathies:salute:


Yeah I use to think there were just a bad headache. But after we got together 14 years ago and I seen the first full blown one and my outlook changed on it. You know it's bad when it's 3am and she is wearing sunglasses on the way to the hospital cuz the street lights are killing her.


----------



## CCL Landscaping

Merry Christmas to all


----------



## KartAnimal29

Looks like a Salt event for tomorrow for most everyone


----------



## vlc

You know what the time frame of tomorrow's storm is?

Just saw the post about your wife, Kart. Hope she's feeling better. My brother gets migraines bad too. I wouldn't wish that on anyone.


----------



## lucky921

KartAnimal29;1696899 said:


> Looks like a Salt event for tomorrow for most everyone


hows your wife doing 
salting ok hope it happen in boston what you think about sunday they talking now


----------



## KartAnimal29

It starts for me around 8 and out of here around 1. Thanks guys , yeah Stacy is OK now. She spent the day popping pills and sleeping. It kind of killed X-mas but what are you going to do


----------



## KartAnimal29

lucky921;1696934 said:


> hows your wife doing
> salting ok hope it happen in boston what you think about sunday they talking now


The 30-1 is still up in the air. It's going to come down to how fast the cold air can get into place. Right now we are all Rain


----------



## KartAnimal29

3rd-4th looks nice tho


----------



## BillyRgn

Glad she is feeling better, I get them occasionally but my mother gets them pretty regular unfortunately, I wouldn't wish them on my worst enemy, you just have to hope the meds work and you have a dark room you can fall asleep in and hope it's gone when you wake up.


----------



## KartAnimal29

BillyRgn;1696964 said:


> Glad she is feeling better, I get them occasionally but my mother gets them pretty regular unfortunately, I wouldn't wish them on my worst enemy, you just have to hope the meds work and you have a dark room you can fall asleep in and hope it's gone when you wake up.


I use to bring her to the hospital 2 to 3 times a week. they put her on Botox about 5 years ago and it has worked wonders. She get's 36 little shots across the forehead and neck every 3 months


----------



## KartAnimal29

As of now the Rain/Snow line for Sunday runs from SW CT up to Boston, Draw a line. The GFS and EURO keep getting a bit colder every run but if your anywhere near the coast this is all Rain for you


----------



## Maleko

Snowing now here. Just barely sticking to roads and my driveway .
Radar looks like it may snow maybe 1/2 inch or more? Off to get salt


----------



## mansf123

Snowing and sticking here


----------



## BillyRgn

Snow started and stopped here, road has a real light covering, not measurable I'd call it a trace amount


----------



## Iawr

I hear Sunday's looking good?


----------



## unhcp

saying 1-3 here today, snowing now see what happens


----------



## CCL Landscaping

Coming down pretty hard here now...maybe we will see something out of this after all


----------



## lucky921

CCL Landscaping;1697423 said:


> Coming down pretty hard here now...maybe we will see something out of this after all


Ya hoping radar looks good for atleast salting


----------



## KartAnimal29

Sunday's system is going to be one of them hard ones to get. The models are all over the place again. GFS has it starting around lunch time Sunday wile the EURO says Saturday night. As of now I'd say North of the Pike is the Big Winner. North Central CT is still 50/50. If your anywhere near the coast , 30 40 or even 50 miles , this is rain for you.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

What about right on the pike


----------



## BBC co

2006Sierra1500;1697511 said:


> What about right on the pike


sunny and 70


----------



## GMCHD plower

Or in Maine?


----------



## KartAnimal29

2006Sierra1500;1697511 said:


> What about right on the pike





BBC co;1697512 said:


> sunny and 70


:laughing: You should be OK Sierra



GMCHD plower;1697521 said:


> Or in Maine?


 U guys look to get pounded. I keep an eye out the next time I look around tonight for ya


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Luckily I'm about 400 feet on the north side :laughing:


----------



## KartAnimal29

2006Sierra1500;1697531 said:


> Luckily I'm about 400 feet on the north side :laughing:


Well you didn't say 400ft north at first. Yeah your Golden :laughing:


----------



## mansf123

Looks like maybe get a salt run in tonight as long as the pavement doesn't dry up


----------



## CCL Landscaping

Just got in from slinging the salt. Not too shabby


----------



## lucky921

Yep just salted all mine nice kart think Boston north will be snow thanks


----------



## KartAnimal29

lucky921;1697642 said:


> Yep just salted all mine nice kart think Boston north will be snow thanks


I'm not 100% sure where the rain/snow line will be that far up. I'll try to remember that for tonight's 00z runs. The 18z GFS , 5:30 , was a tick colder again tho. I didn't look into it much tho.


----------



## lucky921

KartAnimal29;1697679 said:


> I'm not 100% sure where the rain/snow line will be that far up. I'll try to remember that for tonight's 00z runs. The 18z GFS , 5:30 , was a tick colder again tho. I didn't look into it much tho.


Thanks it still early hope it all snow over 6 inches


----------



## mansf123

Its an ice rink out there


----------



## nelandscaper

Got a salt run in tonight. It's super slick out on the Cape. I love slinging the salt! So easy, feels like I'm stealing money and then I remember the $50k truck I'm driving!!!


----------



## lucky921

all the local tv guys say rain for sunday hope they wrong again


----------



## KartAnimal29

I think I'm jumping ship on Sunday's system. I was kind of hoping that this thing would produce it's own cold air but I don't think that will happen. Oh Maine gets it good from this one , congrats. The rest of use , besides Western MA are Rain. Might , and that's a big Might , see a switch over towards the end.

Anyways here is the next one in the line of systems. Jan 2-3


----------



## vlc

Love these little storms! Got a salt run in and used a backpack blower for the commercial walks/stairs. Easy money!


----------



## GMCHD plower

Are those colors amounts or mix/snow?


----------



## PlowMan03

GMCHD plower;1698018 said:


> Are those colors amounts or mix/snow?


Amount of snow


----------



## BBC co

funny last year they all were to far south, now they all trend to far north of us


----------



## siteworkplus

BBC co;1698043 said:


> funny last year they all were to far south, now they all trend to far north of us


I think we will be busy enough....unless your'e a per inch kind of guy

(yea, thats what she said.......sorry couldn't help myself)


----------



## unhcp

could be a close call for many


----------



## lucky921

Still time for it to come south and east I hope


----------



## SnowFakers

Hope that comes south so I can get some work


----------



## nelandscaper

SnowFakers;1698169 said:


> Hope that comes south so I can get some work


I got some fall cleanups you can help me finish!


----------



## SnowFakers

nelandscaper;1698181 said:


> I got some fall cleanups you can help me finish!


Still?! Wow! Gotta finish those up!


----------



## siteworkplus

nelandscaper;1698181 said:


> I got some fall cleanups you can help me finish!


I'm thinkin they're spring cleanups by now


----------



## KartAnimal29

Coastal Maine might even be in trouble now. Looks like everything is going West now


----------



## ducaticorse

Anyone local to Boston that can spare a half yard of salt tonight/now?


----------



## nepatsfan

Ducati, I can if you wanna come to norfolk. Probably someone closer but it's an option if you have to.


----------



## GMCHD plower

KartAnimal29;1698333 said:


> Coastal Maine might even be in trouble now. Looks like everything is going West now


So would that put them on the warm side?


----------



## KartAnimal29

GMCHD plower;1698398 said:


> So would that put them on the warm side?


How far from the coast are you?


----------



## KartAnimal29

It looks like the Southerner parts are rain along with the coast

http://www.meteo.psu.edu/~fxg1/AVN_18z/avnloop.html


----------



## nelandscaper

siteworkplus;1698209 said:


> I'm thinkin they're spring cleanups by now


We should be done by Tuesday!!! Can't wait.


----------



## KartAnimal29

GFS Snow Fall Map. Congrats to those up north


----------



## lucky921

Ok so we are on to the next storm whats the thoughts


----------



## vlc

ducaticorse;1698344 said:


> Anyone local to Boston that can spare a half yard of salt tonight/now?


Are you all set with salt, or do you still need some? Shoot me a text or call 978-460-3213 if you need some.


----------



## lucky921

hey kart does it look like the next few storm going to track south of us and out to sea do to the cold pushing south thanks


----------



## lucky921

Hey guy all hope not lost check this out https://www.facebook.com/WxRisk/posts/625430544170874:0


----------



## SnowFakers

Looks good


----------



## KartAnimal29

lucky921;1699238 said:


> hey kart does it look like the next few storm going to track south of us and out to sea do to the cold pushing south thanks


Thursday/Friday looks Awesome for our area As of Now. I'll update later on as I have family over right now.


----------



## lucky921

Hey kart can you post the snow maps I can't copy to post here they are sick sure you seen them getting excited


----------



## J29

KartAnimal29;1699436 said:


> Thursday/Friday looks Awesome for our area As of Now. I'll update later on as I have family over right now.


This afternoon's Euro run goes nuts over southern new england for Friday's storm with amounts pushing 20 inches then sub-zero cold for sat morning. GFS is less bullish on snow, but still has a nice storm, just not the amounts of the Euro. GFS does agree with the brutal cold following the storm, has PVD close to -7 Sat morning. Big storms that are shown a week away don't always pan out though. Let's not have all that arctic air coming go to waste.


----------



## lucky921

J29;1699451 said:


> This afternoon's Euro run goes nuts over southern new england for Friday's storm with amounts pushing 20 inches then sub-zero cold for sat morning. GFS is less bullish on snow, but still has a nice storm, just not the amounts of the Euro. GFS does agree with the brutal cold following the storm, has PVD close to -7 Sat morning. Big storms that are shown a week away don't always pan out though. Let's not have all that arctic air coming go to waste.


Hope it happens


----------



## KartAnimal29

lucky921;1699439 said:


> Hey kart can you post the snow maps I can't copy to post here they are sick sure you seen them getting excited


Way to early for that. They will change about 20 times even before this gets here. Let's worry about the Track right now. 2 days out we can worry about totals.



J29;1699451 said:


> This afternoon's Euro run goes nuts over southern new england for Friday's storm with amounts pushing 20 inches then sub-zero cold for sat morning. GFS is less bullish on snow, but still has a nice storm, just not the amounts of the Euro. GFS does agree with the brutal cold following the storm, has PVD close to -7 Sat morning. Big storms that are shown a week away don't always pan out though. Let's not have all that arctic air coming go to waste.


One good thing is at least all the models are all in somewhats of an agreement right now , which is very good. It's also nice to see some blocking to our North on this one. Let's give it 3 more days till we start to go crazy Thumbs Up


----------



## KartAnimal29

Storm starts Thursday morning some time and ends Friday afternoon. -10 Saturday for temps.The GFS also has another clipper starting Saturday night ending Sunday afternoon http://www.meteo.psu.edu/~fxg1/AVN_18z/avnloop.html


----------



## lucky921

Ready to get excited bring on the snow more the merrier even the TV guys are talking about it


----------



## J29

KartAnimal29;1699589 said:


> Storm starts Thursday morning some time and ends Friday afternoon. -10 Saturday for temps.The GFS also has another clipper starting Saturday night ending Sunday afternoon http://www.meteo.psu.edu/~fxg1/AVN_18z/avnloop.html


Joe Bastardi has been comparing the upcoming pattern to Jan 94, and we had 3 snowstorms in a 10 day period that winter starting just after Christmas and then brutal cold for mid-month. If I remember correctly, we went almost 2 straight weeks in RI without going above 35 degrees. Euro 10-day shows nasty cold for the northeast the entire period. Looks like we are entering a nice stretch of winter weather. Just wish that NAO would go a little more to the negative side, but the AO and PNA are trending towards cold signals. Cmon Kart, can't we get a little excited now??


----------



## MSsnowplowing

We shall see. The 3rd so far looks good


----------



## KartAnimal29

J29;1699620 said:


> Joe Bastardi has been comparing the upcoming pattern to Jan 94, and we had 3 snowstorms in a 10 day period that winter starting just after Christmas and then brutal cold for mid-month. If I remember correctly, we went almost 2 straight weeks in RI without going above 35 degrees. Euro 10-day shows nasty cold for the northeast the entire period. Looks like we are entering a nice stretch of winter weather. Just wish that NAO would go a little more to the negative side, but the AO and PNA are trending towards cold signals. Cmon Kart, can't we get a little excited now??


I really don't follow Joe , I'm big on Steven D. Did you see what the GFS and EURO was showing after day 10  I hope it doesn't happen or it's just a few days. Yeah it would be nice to get the -NAO but neutral is a lot better then +. I'm excited right now but I'm trying to keep calm. The worse thing is to get all worked up and have this thing slide out to our south, which could happen. Nothing is solid yet but I have a feeling this thing is going to come back to the west just a little bit bringing totals up a tad. If this system still looks sweet Tuesday night for the 00z runs then I'll start walking around on cloud 9  Have you looked at the MJO lately? It's heading towards 7 so that's a good sign.


----------



## KartAnimal29

lucky921;1699615 said:


> Ready to get excited bring on the snow more the merrier even the TV guys are talking about it


I really don't watch TV, it's nothing but a lie  but I really haven't seen any post on FB or Twitter from any of the Mets here in CT yet.


----------



## KartAnimal29

Next Saturday's potential temps from the EURO


----------



## KartAnimal29

From Anthony Siciliano; ECMWF EPS control for Fri am showing 992mb low S of Block Island..SIX hrs later a 976 E of Nantucket

This thing just sits there dumping on us as it grows WOW. If this does happen this will be a very impressive system


----------



## ramair2k

Thursday's storm has this "feeling" of a big one. Already the local stations are talking about it. Details are vague because its so far out but you know its something to pay attention to when they all make mention of the possiblity of a large storm. Let see what she does.


----------



## advl66

KartAnimal29;1699736 said:


> From Anthony Siciliano; ECMWF EPS control for Fri am showing 992mb low S of Block Island..SIX hrs later a 976 E of Nantucket
> 
> This thing just sits there dumping on us as it grows WOW. If this does happen this will be a very impressive system


lets hope it does!Thumbs Up


----------



## J29

KartAnimal29;1699674 said:


> I really don't follow Joe , I'm big on Steven D. Did you see what the GFS and EURO was showing after day 10  I hope it doesn't happen or it's just a few days. Yeah it would be nice to get the -NAO but neutral is a lot better then +. I'm excited right now but I'm trying to keep calm. The worse thing is to get all worked up and have this thing slide out to our south, which could happen. Nothing is solid yet but I have a feeling this thing is going to come back to the west just a little bit bringing totals up a tad. If this system still looks sweet Tuesday night for the 00z runs then I'll start walking around on cloud 9  Have you looked at the MJO lately? It's heading towards 7 so that's a good sign.


I haven't really looked out that far..assuming it shows a warm up? I know the CFSV2 shows colder than normal for the NE in both Jan and Feb. In all fairness though, at the beginning of Dec it showed much above normal temps for the month in the NE and we all know how that panned out. Local mets around here are starting to talk about the late week storm already, so that probably means it goes out to sea and it's just cold. The beauty of watching the weather.


----------



## KartAnimal29

J29;1699768 said:


> I haven't really looked out that far..assuming it shows a warm up? I know the CFSV2 shows colder than normal for the NE in both Jan and Feb. In all fairness though, at the beginning of Dec it showed much above normal temps for the month in the NE and we all know how that panned out. Local mets around here are starting to talk about the late week storm already, so that probably means it goes out to sea and it's just cold. The beauty of watching the weather.


Yeah it warms up. The CFS said Dec was going to be a torch but like you said we all know how that turned out. I seen it said Jan was going to be cold and Feb was going to down right freezing. I hope not cuz I'll be shooting the Oil Man if that happens  Just dropped 600.00 today to fill the tank for the 2nd time this season.

Gonna have to keep an eye on Saturday night to see of that happens. If so I will not be turning my truck of with the fear of everything freezing up. Gonna go fill the gas cans up to just in case we loose power I can fire the genny up. We all know when stuff get's that cold stuff stops working. I'd rather be safe then sorry. If I don't use the gas I'll just dump it in the truck and car on a later date.


----------



## lucky921

I saw something somewhere that it was going to be cold for atleast 2 weeks


----------



## J29

KartAnimal29;1699780 said:


> Yeah it warms up. The CFS said Dec was going to be a torch but like you said we all know how that turned out. I seen it said Jan was going to be cold and Feb was going to down right freezing. I hope not cuz I'll be shooting the Oil Man if that happens  Just dropped 600.00 today to fill the tank for the 2nd time this season.
> 
> Gonna have to keep an eye on Saturday night to see of that happens. If so I will not be turning my truck of with the fear of everything freezing up. Gonna go fill the gas cans up to just in case we loose power I can fire the genny up. We all know when stuff get's that cold stuff stops working. I'd rather be safe then sorry. If I don't use the gas I'll just dump it in the truck and car on a later date.


I hear you on the oil...i'm at half a tank so it's time to call for a fill-up. I just brought in a ton of firewood too, maybe I'll save that for a little later in the week. I just had a transfer switch installed for my generator, although I'm not really anxious to use it for real. Can't wait to see the 00z Euro. With our luck, it shows a little low gliding out to sea and all this hype on one run was for not. If I say that the opposite will happen right?? Please.


----------



## KartAnimal29

J29;1699798 said:


> I hear you on the oil...i'm at half a tank so it's time to call for a fill-up. I just brought in a ton of firewood too, maybe I'll save that for a little later in the week. I just had a transfer switch installed for my generator, although I'm not really anxious to use it for real. Can't wait to see the 00z Euro. With our luck, it shows a little low gliding out to sea and all this hype on one run was for not. If I say that the opposite will happen right?? Please.


It's going to move around run to run but I'd say this is pretty solid right now. No way 100% but I'd go with 65% 70% we see something, how much is the question. Bernie Rayno just said that he's confident for New England for 4-6. Steven D said tonight that Monday morning is going to be the time to see what this is going to do. I've been following him for a very long time and I'd say he's one of the best in the region. Guess we'll just have to sit back and hope the ride till Thursday is a smooth ride.


----------



## J29

KartAnimal29;1699826 said:


> It's going to move around run to run but I'd say this is pretty solid right now. No way 100% but I'd go with 65% 70% we see something, how much is the question. Bernie Rayno just said that he's confident for New England for 4-6. Steven D said tonight that Monday morning is going to be the time to see what this is going to do. I've been following him for a very long time and I'd say he's one of the best in the region. Guess we'll just have to sit back and hope the ride till Thursday is a smooth ride.


At least we know that there will be plenty of arctic air in place. Did you see that nice banana high off to the north...I'm gonna have to pull out the Kocin/Uccellini book and see what analog is comparable. Off the top of my head, reminds me a little of the Jan 96 snowstorm. That one dumped 2 feet in my area. I'll have to look at the 850 and 500mb charts to compare. I just saw Bernie tweet he could see 12+ for southern new england. Again, COULD see. It's fun to see all the different speculation and forecasts.


----------



## KartAnimal29

J29;1699846 said:


> At least we know that there will be plenty of arctic air in place. Did you see that nice banana high off to the north...I'm gonna have to pull out the Kocin/Uccellini book and see what analog is comparable. Off the top of my head, reminds me a little of the Jan 96 snowstorm. That one dumped 2 feet in my area. I'll have to look at the 850 and 500mb charts to compare. I just saw Bernie tweet he could see 12+ for southern new england. Again, COULD see. It's fun to see all the different speculation and forecasts.


No I didn't. Check out the 4's to. I seen a post a few days ago , I should of save it, and this guy went back and look at all the storms for 84, 94 and 04. they where all good years he said. I never got into looking at the analog. I want to learn more about the LCR , 51 day cycle. I really like Bernie to , he's a straight shooter


----------



## J29

KartAnimal29;1699863 said:


> No I didn't. Check out the 4's to. I seen a post a few days ago , I should of save it, and this guy went back and look at all the storms for 84, 94 and 04. they where all good years he said. I never got into looking at the analog. I want to learn more about the LCR , 51 day cycle. I really like Bernie to , he's a straight shooter


I do like the comparison to 94...the only difference is this current bermuda high isn't as strong as the one back then. Which is fine, don't want those storms coming _too_ close to the coast. Over the benchmark is just fine with me! If I remember Jan 04 right, I just remember how cold it was, but the storm track was too far offshore and we didn't get much snow that winter, other than the early december storm. That's why I like Bastardi, he uses the analogs alot and looks at multi-decadel patterns. I'm not really into his fight with the AGW crowd, I'm just more into it for the weather. I don't have a horse in the AGW fight for the most part. He's right more often than not though, and seems to be better than most at long-term forecasting.


----------



## KartAnimal29

J29;1699878 said:


> I do like the comparison to 94...the only difference is this current bermuda high isn't as strong as the one back then. Which is fine, don't want those storms coming _too_ close to the coast. Over the benchmark is just fine with me! If I remember Jan 04 right, I just remember how cold it was, but the storm track was too far offshore and we didn't get much snow that winter, other than the early december storm. That's why I like Bastardi, he uses the analogs alot and looks at multi-decadel patterns. I'm not really into his fight with the AGW crowd, I'm just more into it for the weather. I don't have a horse in the AGW fight for the most part. He's right more often than not though, and seems to be better than most at long-term forecasting.


Yeah definitely don't want to see a big bermuda high. I'll have to start looking out to see what Joe has to say for now on. I know he catches a lot of ship , but they all do. I know a lot of peolpe up this way hate DT. He's been saying that this system isn't going to happen for SNE


----------



## J29

KartAnimal29;1699886 said:


> Yeah definitely don't want to see a big bermuda high. I'll have to start looking out to see what Joe has to say for now on. I know he catches a lot of ship , but they all do. I know a lot of peolpe up this way hate DT. He's been saying that this system isn't going to happen for SNE


Is he saying it will not come this far north? That would play into my Jan 96 analog. Up until 36-48hrs before that one, they had that staying south of NYC. Said the cold air wouldn't let it up this far. That's why I love watching the weather, little things make a huge difference. But in the end, what do I know. I'm just giving my opinion on what will happen based on the models I've seen and past experience. If I'm wrong, I'm wrong, wont lose any sleep over it. I'm as big a snow lover as anyone else, but wishcasting is the fastest way to be wrong.


----------



## lucky921

KartAnimal29;1699886 said:


> Yeah definitely don't want to see a big bermuda high. I'll have to start looking out to see what Joe has to say for now on. I know he catches a lot of ship , but they all do. I know a lot of peolpe up this way hate DT. He's been saying that this system isn't going to happen for SNE


He changed and said we going to get it today


----------



## KartAnimal29

J29;1699899 said:


> Is he saying it will not come this far north? That would play into my Jan 96 analog. Up until 36-48hrs before that one, they had that staying south of NYC. Said the cold air wouldn't let it up this far. That's why I love watching the weather, little things make a huge difference. But in the end, what do I know. I'm just giving my opinion on what will happen based on the models I've seen and past experience. If I'm wrong, I'm wrong, wont lose any sleep over it. I'm as big a snow lover as anyone else, but wishcasting is the fastest way to be wrong.


Yeah he's saying OTS Were going to have to watch how fast the PV moves to the east , that's what I'm watching at least. if it does move in fast it could very well push this OTS. GFS is running right now so let's see what it says. I'm not staying up for the EURO tonight, Maybe tomorrow night I will if the models are still looking good tomorrow. Like I said before I'm no pro at this but been kind of paying attention over the years. I have a long way to go tho


----------



## lucky921

KartAnimal29;1699903 said:


> Yeah he's saying OTS Were going to have to watch how fast the PV moves to the east , that's what I'm watching at least. if it does move in fast it could very well push this OTS. GFS is running right now so let's see what it says. I'm not staying up for the EURO tonight, Maybe tomorrow night I will if the models are still looking good tomorrow. Like I said before I'm no pro at this but been kind of paying attention over the years. I have a long way to go tho


Sounds like your getting excited staying up already nap before the game And you have been doing a great job at calling the storms since I've been on here


----------



## KartAnimal29

It went north a bit on this run. That's OK it will keep changing. Just as long as it keeps showing up and is over our area that is what we are looking for right now. This map is in no way of what is going to happen guys. We still have a long time before this gets to us. for entertainment purposes only


----------



## KartAnimal29

lucky921;1699902 said:


> He changed and said we going to get it today


I didn't see that. I really don't follow him.


----------



## lucky921

KartAnimal29;1699936 said:


> I didn't see that. I really don't follow him.


Ya I got him on Facebook he did a lot of talk about the ensembles lately as they were better than the operationals he didn't think it was coming this far up but had your area in it then it changed for the good for us


----------



## gtmustang00

Are there any updated maps for this storm?


----------



## vlc

Who are the good mets that you follow on Facebook? I'd like to see their posts too.


----------



## KartAnimal29

vlc;1700183 said:


> Who are the good mets that you follow on Facebook? I'd like to see their posts too.


Steven D...https://www.facebook.com/pages/NY-NJ-PA-Weather-Consulting/131440866867584

DT...https://www.facebook.com/WxRisk

Scott is pretty good to, he's very young tho....https://www.facebook.com/pages/Wild-about-Weather/143650569035081

Bernie Rayno is on Twitter. I tend to hang out more on twitter then FB, people post there more....https://twitter.com/AccuRayno


----------



## KartAnimal29

gtmustang00;1700145 said:


> Are there any updated maps for this storm?


Look at the one I posted last night to see what might happen. There going to keep changing with every run but the GFS starts it's 12z run at 10:30 and the EURO around 1


----------



## KartAnimal29

lucky921;1699781 said:


> I saw something somewhere that it was going to be cold for atleast 2 weeks


Yeah I looked at the long range this morning and that does seem to be the case , but who knows it is the weather we are talking about


----------



## vlc

Awesome thanks


----------



## KartAnimal29

I just sent out the billing for this month seeing how I'm all rain for today and tomorrow. There are going to be a lot of pizzed off people this morning when they wake up :crying::laughing: The wife says she already has the money spent


----------



## vlc

KartAnimal29;1700210 said:


> I just sent out the billing for this month seeing how I'm all rain for today and tomorrow. There are going to be a lot of pizzed off people this morning when they wake up :crying::laughing: The wife says she already has the money spent


Haha! I can't wait to send out my billing.


----------



## vlc

Completely off subject, but does anyone want to buy a 20 horse tow behind giant vac? Brand new, never used impeller, but I think I bent the shaft getting the old one off so the engine will need a rebuild or replacement. $600 (pretty much what I paid for the impeller).


----------



## Iawr

Never ever used but you broke it?


----------



## eastcoastjava

I'll tune back in on Wednesday to see what might happen Thursday. As of right now I don't care I'm sick and it sucks plowing when you have the flu


----------



## vlc

Iawr;1700231 said:


> Never ever used but you broke it?


Never used the new impeller


----------



## vlc

eastcoastjava;1700239 said:


> I'll tune back in on Wednesday to see what might happen Thursday. As of right now I don't care I'm sick and it sucks plowing when you have the flu


That sucks! Hope you feel better soon


----------



## siteworkplus

vlc;1700216 said:


> Completely off subject, but does anyone want to buy a 20 horse tow behind giant vac? Brand new, never used impeller, but I think I bent the shaft getting the old one off so the engine will need a rebuild or replacement. $600 (pretty much what I paid for the impeller).


Interested

PM me w/ur #


----------



## A&J Landscaping

Well that will work good for me if we get a storm at the end of the week so we can finish are clean ups. Only 29 left out of 190 clean ups. Thumbs Up


----------



## ducaticorse

Looks like low 30's in the am. Can anyone tell me if there is ice potential out of all this rain coming in tonight for the am commute?


----------



## lucky921

KartAnimal29;1700205 said:


> Yeah I looked at the long range this morning and that does seem to be the case , but who knows it is the weather we are talking about


Ya wait a minute and it changes see it a lot during summer when fishing


----------



## gtmustang00

Noaa just changed from 1-3 to 2-4 for Southern NH.


----------



## mansf123

ducaticorse;1700321 said:


> Looks like low 30's in the am. Can anyone tell me if there is ice potential out of all this rain coming in tonight for the am commute?


 possible everything freezes....will have to check out sites after midnight


----------



## KartAnimal29

Bernie Rayno's outlook on Thursday's system. I think he might be going a bit low on what he 's thinking for totals , but what do I know 

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-video/brutal-cold-snowstorm-for-start-of-2014/2430839568001


----------



## KartAnimal29

EURO looks good for the area. NNE gets hit harder. I'll be back around 6 or 7 tonight


----------



## powerstroke 03

KartAnimal29;1700438 said:


> Bernie Rayno's outlook on Thursday's system. I think he might be going a bit low on what he 's thinking for totals , but what do I know
> 
> http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-video/brutal-cold-snowstorm-for-start-of-2014/2430839568001


He did a great job breaking that down, and explaining that. Figures my wife and I are suppose to leave for Aruba on Thursday we'll get a foot for sure!! Thumbs Up


----------



## ramair2k

powerstroke 03;1700476 said:


> He did a great job breaking that down, and explaining that. Figures my wife and I are suppose to leave for Aruba on Thursday we'll get a foot for sure!! Thumbs Up


Aruba is awesome! I wouldn't even think of the snow. prsport


----------



## powerstroke 03

ramair2k;1700513 said:


> Aruba is awesome! I wouldn't even think of the snow. prsport


It sure is!! Not going to worry to much, everything will be in good hands while we are gone! Hopefully, lol.


----------



## CCL Landscaping

Kart what's with DT jumping ship on this storm already for down south. Does this affect us?


----------



## J29

Just saw a tweet from Tim Kelley of NECN...he is using the Jan 96 and Jan 05 storms as analogs for the late week storm. Those were both 2 footers for my area. Yes please!!! I know, I know, it's early. But hey, what's wrong with getting a little excited.


----------



## MSsnowplowing

Its snowing now, I put a giant squeegee on my plow and im going out.


----------



## KartAnimal29

CCL Landscaping;1700653 said:


> Kart what's with DT jumping ship on this storm already for down south. Does this affect us?


IDK I don't really follow him


----------



## lucky921

CCL Landscaping;1700653 said:


> Kart what's with DT jumping ship on this storm already for down south. Does this affect us?


Don't think so it just coming north than out to sea from what I've read on his site now he thinks they will be in the dry spot of the storm


----------



## KartAnimal29

GFS just got done and it's pretty much the same. It might of been a tick to the South and NW. I wouldn't be surprised if it comes back to the South and NW a bit more over the next few days. Everyone is still looked good.


----------



## J29

KartAnimal29;1700752 said:


> GFS just got done and it's pretty much the same. It might of been a tick to the South and NW. I wouldn't be surprised if it comes back to the South and NW a bit more over the next few days. Everyone is still looked good.


GFS was a little deeper with the 500mb trough, starting to catch up to the euro. I forget where I saw it, but one model had the surface low down to 957mb east of the cape. With a 1036mb high to the north, I'd say there'll be a little wind.


----------



## J29

From Fred Campagna at rightweather, euro ensembles drops storm from 1000 down to 976mb in 12 hours...and 80% have more than 5 inches in PVD and 90% have more than 6 in BOS. For those in RI and SE Mass, he's a good met to follow. Doesn't over-hype storms.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Kart, looks and sounds like this will be a storm for southern newengland guys and not so much Maine?


----------



## CCL Landscaping

GMCHD plower;1700815 said:


> Kart, looks and sounds like this will be a storm for southern newengland guys and not so much Maine?


About time! Share some of that snow already


----------



## KartAnimal29

J29;1700774 said:


> GFS was a little deeper with the 500mb trough, starting to catch up to the euro. I forget where I saw it, but one model had the surface low down to 957mb east of the cape. With a 1036mb high to the north, I'd say there'll be a little wind.


WOW a 957?? sandy was a 940. I think it was the GEM today that was showing a blizzard :laughing:


----------



## KartAnimal29

J29;1700807 said:


> From Fred Campagna at rightweather, euro ensembles drops storm from 1000 down to 976mb in 12 hours...and 80% have more than 5 inches in PVD and 90% have more than 6 in BOS. For those in RI and SE Mass, he's a good met to follow. Doesn't over-hype storms.


Don't forget to factor in the cold temp are going to product a higher ratio



GMCHD plower;1700815 said:


> Kart, looks and sounds like this will be a storm for southern newengland guys and not so much Maine?


Right now this is solid hit for Southern VT , NH and the Eastern half of Mass. The rest of us still make out very good


----------



## chrisf250

Showing a high of 9* and a low of -7 for friday, yikes


----------



## KartAnimal29

GMCHD plower;1700815 said:


> Kart, looks and sounds like this will be a storm for southern newengland guys and not so much Maine?


What are the conditions up there right now?


----------



## KartAnimal29

chrisf250;1700851 said:


> Showing a high of 9* and a low of -7 for friday, yikes


Wait till Saturday


----------



## BillyRgn

So what are they thinking for new haven county / Hamden area, it sounds like we are gonna get snow but are we to far south for the deep snow ??


----------



## lucky921

KartAnimal29;1700856 said:


> Wait till Saturday


That not good really cold


----------



## KartAnimal29

BillyRgn;1700867 said:


> So what are they thinking for new haven county / Hamden area, it sounds like we are gonna get snow but are we to far south for the deep snow ??


As of Now , Coastal CT get screwed on this. You guys still see some but the higher amounts will be around mid state and the closer to the CT/MA line they also go up. If this trends even 50 miles south it would put the all of CT in a very nice spot. Will it happen ?? I think it will come back South just a little bit.


----------



## snopushin ford

Its snowing at my house now, covering the ground. Not sure what to expect tonight because it seems the radar is clearing up.


----------



## GMCHD plower

KartAnimal29;1700854 said:


> What are the conditions up there right now?


Snowing like hell, mid twentys for temps... Supposed to get 5-10" from tonight... Not minding this 2 storms a week stuff payup


----------



## stg454

Aruba is an awesome vacation spot. I've been there twice this past year. My favorite island by far.


----------



## Maleko

Maybe us CT guys will get a salt run in tomorrow. Weather advisory for us with temps dropping below freezing early am.. All this rain is gonna freeze.


----------



## lucky921

GMCHD plower;1700992 said:


> Snowing like hell, mid twentys for temps... Supposed to get 5-10" from tonight... Not minding this 2 storms a week stuff payup


Hope we can start that 2 a week down here


----------



## KartAnimal29

Maleko;1701029 said:


> Maybe us CT guys will get a salt run in tomorrow. Weather advisory for us with temps dropping below freezing early am.. All this rain is gonna freeze.


Wind is 10mph and gust 24mph right now , probably not. I'm sure it will dry it up like it did last week and that was only at 5 or 6mph


----------



## powerstroke 03

stg454;1701019 said:


> Aruba is an awesome vacation spot. I've been there twice this past year. My favorite island by far.


That's for sure stg. Twice in one year? [email protected]@ good for you Thumbs Up


----------



## ducaticorse

Anyone run bags on their rigs? I'm picking up a 7.6 Fisher mm2 SD and am concerned about sagging. Jeep wrangler with a 4 inch coil lift, running matched up bilsteins. My other wrangler is stock running a 7.4 homesteader barely sags, but its obviously a much lighter plow.


----------



## lucky921

ducaticorse;1701182 said:


> Anyone run bags on their rigs? I'm picking up a 7.6 Fisher mm2 SD and am concerned about sagging. Jeep wrangler with a 4 inch coil lift, running matched up bilsteins. My other wrangler is stock running a 7.4 homesteader barely sags, but its obviously a much lighter plow.


 My buddy did on his f350 loved them had a sander in back loaded and could level the truck


----------



## lucky921

Kart you staying up tonight for model runs


----------



## stg454

powerstroke 03;1701094 said:


> That's for sure stg. Twice in one year? [email protected]@ good for you Thumbs Up


Gotta have a few Balashi beers while your there. It's the local beer. It's very good.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Sum***** my OBS is screwed in the cold weather because I dont know what the freezing point of the coolant thats in there is. And neither of my coolant testers work. Oh well, I'll flush it and refill tomorrow.


----------



## SnowFakers

Man don't think ill be able to shut the truck off once Friday rolls around then.


----------



## SnowFakers

So the shore looks to be getting screwed? Are we thinking atleast 2" so I can meet my triggers?


----------



## KartAnimal29

lucky921;1701205 said:


> Kart you staying up tonight for model runs


GFS is the same. I'll look around in the morning ,going to bed


----------



## FordFisherman

Looking good for the end of the week for our area.


----------



## KartAnimal29

The EURO from last night. This is in NO WAY the final out come but the UKMET has been showing something like this for the last run or 2. Let's see if the GFS shows something like this for the 12z at 10:30 before we all start going crazy.


----------



## ducaticorse

KartAnimal29;1701406 said:


> The EURO from last night. This is in NO WAY the final out come but the UKMET has been showing something like this for the last run or 2. Let's see if the GFS shows something like this for the 12z at 10:30 before we all start going crazy.


Um, that graph looks like 1.5 to 2 feet for MA.....


----------



## vlc

Ended up salting my commercials this AM. Didn't bother with the resi's because it's going to melt in about 20 minutes anyways. 

I wouldn't mind a big storm to start the new year


----------



## ducaticorse

vlc;1701410 said:


> Ended up salting my commercials this AM. Didn't bother with the resi's because it's going to melt in about 20 minutes anyways.
> 
> I wouldn't mind a big storm to start the new year


I did all mine in Boston too. Got done at 0530.

This isn't a storm, its the ******* apocalypse if it his like that ^....


----------



## AC2717

so the Euro is putting Boston in the 14-18 inch range right now?
have the other models started to agree with the Euro and the UKMET?


----------



## KartAnimal29

Channel 8 just said , " we could see some snow" HAHAHAHA WTF are they looking at????


----------



## SnowFakers

KartAnimal29;1701462 said:


> Channel 8 just said , " we could see some snow" HAHAHAHA WTF are they looking at????


I've stopped watching them, they play dumb until other weather stations really jump on board.


----------



## KartAnimal29

AC2717;1701454 said:


> so the Euro is putting Boston in the 14-18 inch range right now?
> have the other models started to agree with the Euro and the UKMET?


The EURO and UKMET are the only ones showing this. I'd say the GFS starts to move towards this today. That Rain storm we had last night is out of the way so the other models will get a better handle on this one now. I wouldn't be surprised if the 12z GFS says BOOOM


----------



## KartAnimal29

SnowFakers;1701463 said:


> I've stopped watching them, they play dumb until other weather stations really jump on board.


At 11 last night they said we might see 2 inches :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## SnowFakers

KartAnimal29;1701466 said:


> At 11 last night they said we might see 2 inches :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


Exactly, they are almost as conservative about totals as the weather channel. On that last storm they had my area getting "Less than 2" of accumulated snow", I ended up with 5....


----------



## KartAnimal29

I'll be back after the EURO runs this afternoon, 1pm


----------



## BillyRgn

Got a salt run in today some of the lots were skating rinks as well as secondary roads town was out 2


----------



## KartAnimal29

The GFS just Caved to the EURO. All Hail The King EURO  Now we just need this Trend to keep going this afternoon.


----------



## lucky921

KartAnimal29;1701580 said:


> The GFS just Caved to the EURO. All Hail The King EURO  Now we just need this Trend to keep going this afternoon.


Awesome bring it on


----------



## lucky921

Hey kart do you think is the ballpark start time around Boston trying to decide if I need to rearrange my appointments thanks


----------



## CCL Landscaping

The only good news about this 12+ besides the money is that its gonna be so cold it will all be fluffy powder


----------



## SnowFakers

KartAnimal29;1701580 said:


> The GFS just Caved to the EURO. All Hail The King EURO  Now we just need this Trend to keep going this afternoon.


Yee haw, hoping for a good one


----------



## AlliedMike

looks like its gonna be a blockbuster hmm think its time to start making sure equipment is ready


----------



## KartAnimal29

lucky921;1701600 said:


> Hey kart do you think is the ballpark start time around Boston trying to decide if I need to rearrange my appointments thanks


The last I looked last night the GFS had this starting for me in CT between midnight Wednesday and 6am Thursday. Pretty much snowing in all of CT and MA by the rush hour. I'm pretty sure that still holds true as I haven't heard anyone talking about how it's slowed down or speedup.

Edit: It start in CT around 6am Thursday and stops around midnight Friday


----------



## lucky921

KartAnimal29;1701635 said:


> The last I looked last night the GFS had this starting for me in CT between midnight Wednesday and 6am Thursday. Pretty much snowing in all of CT and MA by the rush hour. I'm pretty sure that still holds true as I haven't heard anyone talking about how it's slowed down or speedup.
> 
> Edit: It start in CT around 6am Thursday and stops around midnight Friday


That a long storm more than 24 hrs wow be nice if all powder


----------



## ProEnterprises

KartAnimal29;1701635 said:


> The last I looked last night the GFS had this starting for me in CT between midnight Wednesday and 6am Thursday. Pretty much snowing in all of CT and MA by the rush hour. I'm pretty sure that still holds true as I haven't heard anyone talking about how it's slowed down or speedup.
> 
> Edit: It start in CT around 6am Thursday and stops around midnight Friday


Do you think it will be an 18 hour event, Kart?


----------



## KartAnimal29

ProEnterprises;1701644 said:


> Do you think it will be an 18 hour event, Kart?


It's a very good chance. If the blocking set up in the right place to the north it could stall this out a bit, but that's hard to say right now. We will know better by tomorrow night. As of now the blocking isn't even there yet


----------



## Iawr

New cutting edges on the trucks, loaders fueled, Sanders washes out, I'm ready for this guy to land. Now I just need to get off my ass and stack wood


----------



## AC2717

stop it you are getting me excited lol


----------



## SnowFakers

Man this will be real test if it does go on for that long. Do you think coastal CT will see atleast 6"?


----------



## JTK324

This is starting to look good. But let's not be talking about it. Lets talk about sports or boats or warm weather stuff and maybe just maybe we will get 2 feet.


----------



## snopushin ford

the best way to lock in this storm is to wash your truck now. A big storm would be nice because there is barely any snow left. Need some payup to recover from Christmas.


----------



## vlc

snopushin ford;1701676 said:


> the best way to lock in this storm is to wash your truck now. A big storm would be nice because there is barely any snow left. Need some payup to recover from Christmas.


I need some $$ to recover from the 25 tons of magic salt I just bought!


----------



## 07PSDCREW

Someone else will need lots of snow as I'm prepping their brand new 2014 F350 w/ Fisher 8ft plow for delivery!!


----------



## SnowFakers

Joyride


----------



## KartAnimal29

EURO went BOOM again. FEET of Snow for SNE. I have to run out for a bit but get ready Boys


----------



## vlc

That's what I like to hear!


----------



## stevejfromRI

What is providence looking at? this looks bigger than accuweather is saying at the moment.. 2.8" is their forecast as of 1pm today.


----------



## 07PSDCREW

SnowFakers;1701685 said:


> Joyride


"Road test". No joyriding allowed! As long as we call it a road test, it's all good... Lol


----------



## unhcp

07PSDCREW;1701698 said:


> "Road test". No joyriding allowed! As long as we call it a road test, it's all good... Lol


You have to make sure all the various systems are working on the vehicle before delivery.


----------



## 07PSDCREW

unhcp;1701705 said:


> You have to make sure all the various systems are working on the vehicle before delivery.


Exactly... And god forbid we miss something... All hell breaks out...lol


----------



## siteworkplus

07PSDCREW;1701707 said:


> Exactly... And god forbid we miss something... All hell breaks out...lol


hope ur on ur lunch break with all this posting

what a test for a brand new ride if all said here is real

ur gonna love that V this week i'm bettin


----------



## lucky921

Channel 4boston said it could be a 36 hr storm and rival sone of our biggest storms


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Is there any way you could "accidentally" deliver that truck to me instead?


----------



## siteworkplus

2006Sierra1500;1701750 said:


> Is there any way you could "accidentally" deliver that truck to me instead?


Just order 1 up

You should be able to pay cash after fri, the way everyone is getting so excitedxysport


----------



## aclawn

KartAnimal29;1701580 said:


> The GFS just Caved to the EURO. All Hail The King EURO  Now we just need this Trend to keep going this afternoon.


That's been the trend lately, it's been the GFS that has come around to the ECMWF solution for these winter storms along the East Coast, so there is still that possibility that a big wound up storm could dump a lot of snow on the region.


----------



## bswalks

That's too much snow. No thanks


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

siteworkplus;1701761 said:


> Just order 1 up
> 
> You should be able to pay cash after fri, the way everyone is getting so excitedxysport


I'd need like 10 of these storms to afford one..


----------



## aclawn

The high pressures will be the key,many big storms in past were slightly postive NAO, march 1993, Janyary 1996 Dec 2009.


----------



## Nozzleman

That guy will be breaking in his new flowersmoke hardcore with that much snow.


----------



## mulcahy mowing

So not ready for this.


----------



## Santry426

No one ever is but we seem to get through them fine !


----------



## snopushin ford

so channel 7 in boston said around a foot of snow. Are they being careful with what they say? I thought the totals would have been higher.


----------



## SnowFakers

Might get a dusting tomorrow says channel 8, what you think kart. He said dusting t an inch for most of the state


----------



## ramair2k

snopushin ford;1701858 said:


> so channel 7 in boston said around a foot of snow. Are they being careful with what they say? I thought the totals would have been higher.


+1. Pete Bouchard just said potential for a foot in and around Boston(early estimates.) If I had to guess....those early totals will go up.xysport


----------



## timmy1

There going to hype up another dud, you watch...


----------



## KartAnimal29

KartAnimal29;1701406 said:


> The EURO from last night. This is in NO WAY the final out come but the UKMET has been showing something like this for the last run or 2. Let's see if the GFS shows something like this for the 12z at 10:30 before we all start going crazy.


I'm still sticking with this for the time being guys The 18Z GFS just got done and it really didn't change. A foot right now is not out of the question. I'm pretty sure just about everyone in SNE will be around that. But the real question is how far the Low comes up before it makes the right hand turn OTS. Also how cold does it get. With colder temps come higher Snow Fall Ratio's.

Personally I'm going to wait for the 00z runs tonight and the 12z runs tomorrow before putting out any totals. There is still a few questions that need to be answered within that time.The system right now is in the Gulf of Alaska. Have a look at it http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/west/nepac/flash-wv.html


----------



## KartAnimal29

aclawn;1701780 said:


> The high pressures will be the key,many big storms in past were slightly postive NAO, march 1993, Janyary 1996 Dec 2009.


We are pretty much Neutral right now but if you look at Dec it was Positive pretty good and we still got them 4 storms. This is going to be one of the big things to watch over the next 2 days. If it goes Negative to much it might push this OTS. That is my biggest worry right now.


----------



## mansf123

Kart are you seeing anything for tomorrow. I have heard possible snow showers but with all attention on the end of the week not talk about tomorrow


----------



## Maleko

Dusting to an inch for ct they say tomorrow.


----------



## aclawn

KartAnimal29;1702010 said:


> We are pretty much Neutral right now but if you look at Dec it was Positive pretty good and we still got them 4 storms. This is going to be one of the big things to watch over the next 2 days. If it goes Negative to much it might push this OTS. That is my biggest worry right now.


I agree Kart,if it's stay on track we are looking at more like a 12+ for central CT and Mass, 6+for the coast.The cold is here to stay.IMO.


----------



## KartAnimal29

aclawn;1702129 said:


> I agree Kart,if it's stay on track we are looking at more like a 12+ for central CT and Mass, 6+for the coast.The cold is here to stay.IMO.


Steven D said this morning that the Stratosphere is starting to warm. " In short, if your looking for a sustained warm up anytime soon , you can forget about it. The cold air is here now and likely will be a major influence through February"


----------



## lucky921

KartAnimal29;1702138 said:


> Steven D said this morning that the Stratosphere is starting to warm. " In short, if your looking for a sustained warm up anytime soon , you can forget about it. The cold air is here now and likely will be a major influence through February"


They are talking a little warmer for Mondays storm


----------



## aclawn




----------



## BBC co




----------



## jandjcarpentry

BBC co;1702177 said:


>


Looks good


----------



## aclawn




----------



## eastcoastjava

Any chance this storm pushes those higher totals more towards Boston/ south shore MA?


----------



## AC2717

Looking good


----------



## lucky921

BBC co;1702177 said:


>


Is that at the 10 to 1 ratio thanks


----------



## CCL Landscaping

Looking for this to come south and west about a hundred miles


----------



## KartAnimal29

Bernie Rayno. Watch this guys 
http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-video/record-cold-snowstorm-to-start-new-year/2430839568001


----------



## lucky921

KartAnimal29;1702253 said:


> Bernie Rayno. Watch this guys
> http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-video/record-cold-snowstorm-to-start-new-year/2430839568001


He excited ha hope it blows up big time love 2ft


----------



## CCL Landscaping

KartAnimal29;1702253 said:


> Bernie Rayno. Watch this guys
> http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-video/record-cold-snowstorm-to-start-new-year/2430839568001


That made it easy to understand


----------



## aclawn

12+payup


----------



## aclawn

Take a look at this WTH!
http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/86acd52b36/snow-plow-fail


----------



## lucky921

Just saw this hope it keeps going in right direction @wildaboutwx: The 00z NAM has taken steps towards the ECMWF solution of a stronger storm with more snow... Not there just yet, but closer.


----------



## jandjcarpentry




----------



## BBC co

omg snow on the cape we are all done now


----------



## jandjcarpentry

BBC co;1702327 said:
 

> omg snow on the cape we are all done now


No mixing either. Wow!


----------



## KartAnimal29

Throw the 00z GFS out , it's no good. No change . EURO is at 1am but I'm not staying up for that


----------



## BillyRgn

Channel 8 just said that there's two tracks one that is more out to sea where we get very little and only cape gets hammered and another that is closer with more wind and snow with possible double didgt totals he says however they are going with OTS < everyone else says differnt they will either be the biggest morons or the smartest ones


----------



## CCL Landscaping

BillyRgn;1702432 said:


> Channel 8 just said that there's two tracks one that is more out to sea where we get very little and only cape gets hammered and another that is closer with more wind and snow with possible double didgt totals he says however they are going with OTS < everyone else says differnt they will either be the biggest morons or the smartest ones


They always get me so hyped up on these big storms and they go out to sea!


----------



## Fisher II

Ch 7 5am weather just said wide area of 6inches for cape and boston! lol with some areas a bit higher depending on moisture. Already different from last nights report of a foot+ :/


----------



## rjfetz1

Fisher II;1702567 said:


> Ch 7 5am weather just said wide area of 6inches for cape and boston! lol with some areas a bit higher depending on moisture. Already different from last nights report of a foot+ :/


I agree - I just heard 6" for Northern Ct. Its still days away. As with every storm it will go up than down, back up, back down.


----------



## KartAnimal29

Thing have changed over night but not that bad for us. The EURO was shown to be more to the East. Pretty much all the Models are now going a bit more to the East. But as you can see from these 3 maps SNE is still is the Sweet spot. First one here is the EURO










06Z GFS










06z NAM










And this is why there all going to the East. The Energy that's coming in on the West Coast is now pushing the East Coast System


----------



## GMCHD plower

Ummm Kart.... Is that 1st map showing for Maine what I think its showing?


----------



## mulcahy mowing

Kart, what do you think 8" where I am (02760)?


----------



## ramair2k

Well, that sucks. Most local Boston stations are saying that the Metro area is looking at 6"+ and the cape/islands is the sweet spot. Yesterday, or should I say last night, we were all 12+. Oh well....


----------



## KartAnimal29

GMCHD plower;1702586 said:


> Ummm Kart.... Is that 1st map showing for Maine what I think its showing?


That's a snow depth map, sorry. So that's going to be the total with what you already have on the ground. You guy wont see much of anything out of this one as it's got a more east track now. It's doesn't go up the coast


----------



## GMCHD plower

Ohhh ok gotcha.. Made me nervous


----------



## KartAnimal29

mulcahy mowing;1702587 said:


> Kart, what do you think 8" where I am (02760)?


That's probably good for your low side # SE MA makes out good with this one.


----------



## vlc

As long as it's the light and fluffy stuff, I'll take anything.


----------



## JTK324

Kart, what do you think providence is looking at


----------



## lucky921

Hey kart what do you think the time line will be now latter Thursday now thanks


----------



## AC2717

man I hope this swings even just a little back west. would love a long one


----------



## powerstroke 03

KartAnimal29;1702606 said:


> That's probably good for your low side # SE MA makes out good with this one.


Kart, what are you thinking for a start time in Boston for Thursday? Thanks..


----------



## snopushin ford

I know we have to get past this storm Thursday and Friday, but whats up with Monday? anything with some potential?? thanks


----------



## BillyRgn

Monday, how about what is going to happen today I hear an inch maybe starting around 1pm


----------



## eastcoastjava

O how quickly things can change in the crazy world of weather


----------



## 07PSDCREW

KartAnimal29;1702583 said:


> Thing have changed over night but not that bad for us. The EURO was shown to be more to the East. Pretty much all the Models are now going a bit more to the East. But as you can see from these 3 maps SNE is still is the Sweet spot. First one here is the EURO


Hey Kart, is this you on the Snow Fighters page on Facebook?


----------



## Santry426

I believe so


----------



## bswalks

Just happened to catch the weather channel. They're still hyping the hell out of this. 12-18" for central MA, through southern NH. I've been watching all the other Boston stations this morning. All are backing off on totals, pushing storm further east, keeping most of the snow towards the cape.


----------



## unhcp

latest snowfall map


----------



## jimfrost

Anyone know how big a Meyers e47 plow is


----------



## CCL Landscaping

unhcp;1702777 said:


> latest snowfall map


I like that map. Keep me in the foot plus =D


----------



## jandjcarpentry




----------



## AC2717

any mention of that being an amount that will come, but it could be higher?


----------



## ss502gmc

They are all over the place and driving me nuts. Channel 7 is showing the least amount out of all of them. Channel 5 said possibly 12 + toward the coast due to enhancement. Guess we will have to wait and see.


----------



## ss502gmc

AC2717;1702821 said:


> any mention of that being an amount that will come, but it could be higher?


They're saying that the storms gonna be moving a lot faster then they were thinking yesterday therefore lower snow totals. The coast should make out the best on this one.


----------



## AC2717

ss502gmc;1702823 said:


> They are all over the place and driving me nuts. Channel 7 is showing the least amount out of all of them. Channel 5 said possibly 12 + toward the coast due to enhancement. Guess we will have to wait and see.


it is usually the other way around, so that must be what Channel 7 is certain is coming and they can go up from there
Other than NECN they seem to always be the most accurate in this area


----------



## ss502gmc

I'm looking forward to pushing fluffy powder around for once. Wondering if I should pre treat though where it's gonna be so cold afterwards.


----------



## AC2717

I would love to get a 15-20 hour day in the loader in!!!
anything over 10 inches pretty much gives me this, unless it is a flash storm, if it is 15-20 inches I will have a nice 25 hour day on my hands and then removal for a couple days after


----------



## linckeil

_"Hey Kart - my house is at latitude 41 degrees, 20 minutes, 25.821 seconds and longitude -73 degrees, 22 minutes, 16.1862 seconds. But I have accounts as far as 38 minutes of latitude due east from that location. For all of my accounts I need to know what time the snow starts, it's moisture content, how many inches fall per hour, the stop time, and the total accumulation within accuracy of 0.25 inch.

It's not enough for me to know that it will snow and will be a plowable amount and that I should simply be prepared. I need to know all these specifics. Oh, and I need you to monitor this constantly, not live your life, and most certainly not sleep. I need you to inform me of updates every 15 minutes."
_


----------



## AC2717

ha ha love it


----------



## CCL Landscaping

Haha I thought the same thing!


----------



## MSsnowplowing

Bring a foot of snow. As long as it is light and fluffy. The hard part is this looks like it is going to be a 24 hour one. Hate those. Guess im buying a few 5 hour energy drinks.


----------



## MSsnowplowing

linckeil;1702839 said:


> _"Hey Kart - my house is at latitude 41 degrees, 20 minutes, 25.821 seconds and longitude -73 degrees, 22 minutes, 16.1862 seconds. But I have accounts as far as 38 minutes of latitude due east from that location. For all of my accounts I need to know what time the snow starts, it's moisture content, how many inches fall per hour, the stop time, and the total accumulation within accuracy of 0.25 inch.
> 
> It's not enough for me to know that it will snow and will be a plowable amount and that I should simply be prepared. I need to know all these specifics. Oh, and I need you to monitor this constantly, not live your life, and most certainly not sleep. I need you to inform me of updates every 15 minutes."
> _


Im sure kart would do that for $100 an hour. If we all chip in it should only cost us about 10 bucks a day


----------



## ducaticorse

Anyone local to Danvers that knows exactly what the Fahk they're doing with Fisher can help me unfahk myself please? I wired a jeep and hooked it up and I got nothing. And I may as well be blind and deaf when it comes to electricity. 
I will come to you as long as you have a three plug we can test out on.


----------



## eric02038

ducaticorse;1702912 said:


> Anyone local to Danvers that knows exactly what the Fahk they're doing with Fisher can help me unfahk myself please? I wired a jeep and hooked it up and I got nothing. And I may as well be blind and deaf when it comes to electricity.
> I will come to you as long as you have a three plug we can test out on.


Power to the solenoid?


----------



## Maleko

I'm hearing 2-5 6-10. 12-16. Wtf. These people are all over the place. Ugh. I'm never gonna sleep.


----------



## ducaticorse

eric02038;1702915 said:


> Power to the solenoid?


Ill have to check later. Lost all patience for now.


----------



## fordtruck661

What do you know its the normal run around with snow totals. Its the same every storm they got no how much we are getting......all they know is that it is going to snow. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Fisher II

*anybody have a spare plow truck and driver?*

Lost one of our subs due to mechanical failure. Anybody local interested in subing for us? $75 per hr, we provide the shovel guys. Pickup with 71/2-8 ft works best. Plow route is from Quincy,Weymouth,Braintree area


----------



## JTK324

Ducati u can give me a call if u want I just wired my tundra I'm not pro but I learned some stuff about how they go together


----------



## killermike

AC2717;1702829 said:


> it is usually the other way around, so that must be what Channel 7 is certain is coming and they can go up from there
> Other than NECN they seem to always be the most accurate in this area


I usually watch channel 7. They seem to be pretty accurate I guess...Im watching the 4pm right now waiting to see the new totals...


----------



## timmy1

deja que nieve


----------



## siteworkplus

killermike;1703000 said:


> I usually watch channel 7. They seem to be pretty accurate I guess...Im watching the 4pm right now waiting to see the new totals...


NEW GUY!!!!

Everybody gets another beer! ( what happened to the drinkup icon?)


----------



## 07PSDCREW

killermike;1703000 said:


> I usually watch channel 7. They seem to be pretty accurate I guess...Im watching the 4pm right now waiting to see the new totals...


Hi Mike, welcome to PS. Where in Marlborough are ya? I'm right down the road in Berlin.


----------



## K5Man91

07PSDCREW;1703092 said:


> Hi Mike, welcome to PS. Where in Marlborough are ya? I'm right down the road in Berlin.


I'm in Clinton right near you guys.


----------



## Iawr

Ch 5 says storm is staying off the coast? Lowered totals to 5-10


----------



## Maleko

Out to sea. 
I can see it coming. They keep lowering the totals.


----------



## jandjcarpentry

BBC we're finally in the jackpot area.


----------



## eastcoastjava

jandjcarpentry;1703136 said:


> BBC we're finally in the jackpot area.


Bet it's lower than any totals that have come out. This thing is going OTS


----------



## jandjcarpentry

Anything over 6 in works for me.


----------



## jandjcarpentry

eastcoastjava;1703138 said:


> Bet it's lower than any totals that have come out. This thing is going OTS


Think positive. Come on!


----------



## SnowFakers

Bernie says 12+ for me.


----------



## eastcoastjava

I have a feeling this one is total b.s. Due to the wide range of totals the mets are tossing out. Won't really know until Friday pm or Saturday.


----------



## eric02038

Not only does Bernie say 12+, he's calling for blizzard like conditions at times


----------



## vlc

Hahaha! NOAA is saying 1-3" for my area. What happened??


----------



## abbe

Yeah noaa is calling 1-3 now for cranston. What a joke. *********


----------



## aclawn

4 models 4 diff. totals.Man I still think a lot is going to change. This storm is 48hrs out.


----------



## Iawr

Noaa just wrecked my night. 1-3 for Franklin, washing trucks taking off plows to apease snow gods


----------



## BPK63

I've never had such a hard time trying to find a snow forecast. All the local tv stations, even weather.com and I got nothin concrete. Nobody knows anything. Bunch o losers!!!


----------



## Iawr

I agree. No weather site has any updates, nobody on the Tele has a clue I'm here anything from 1-3 to 6-10. Not to be that guy bit kart...come on and re assure me pleassee


----------



## lucky921

He will be on bet he waiting on all models to come out just read on another site some of the ensembles going for snow bet we don't no till later tomorrow


----------



## nepatsfan

Alright, I kind of wanted this one. Going to pick up my wife's new car tomorrow


----------



## aclawn

:laughing:The guy who gave me a price half of your bid has not plowed. His truck broke down. Can you match his price ?:laughing::laughing:


----------



## KartAnimal29

07PSDCREW;1702742 said:


> Hey Kart, is this you on the Snow Fighters page on Facebook?


Might be Thumbs Up but please don't go sending friend request. I've been getting flooded BIG TIME



linckeil;1702839 said:


> _"Hey Kart - my house is at latitude 41 degrees, 20 minutes, 25.821 seconds and longitude -73 degrees, 22 minutes, 16.1862 seconds. But I have accounts as far as 38 minutes of latitude due east from that location. For all of my accounts I need to know what time the snow starts, it's moisture content, how many inches fall per hour, the stop time, and the total accumulation within accuracy of 0.25 inch.
> 
> It's not enough for me to know that it will snow and will be a plowable amount and that I should simply be prepared. I need to know all these specifics. Oh, and I need you to monitor this constantly, not live your life, and most certainly not sleep. I need you to inform me of updates every 15 minutes."
> _


First off I'll send you my Pay Pal and you can dump a nice lump in there and I'll be more then happy. 2nd I try to give the latest. If you don't like the fact that I post a lot , then leave the site. Everything I post is AS OF NOW and if you don't know that I guess your a new guy around here.



Iawr;1703200 said:


> I agree. No weather site has any updates, nobody on the Tele has a clue I'm here anything from 1-3 to 6-10. Not to be that guy bit kart...come on and re assure me pleassee


Sorry man busy day and I have people over for a fire right now. If I don't post for a bit that pretty much means nothing has changed, which hasn't since last night. Tho I did just look around for a bit and this might in fact be trending back to the East. I'll give an update in the AM, if I wake up LOL

I need some time off boys. If I'm not out working I'm looking at the weather. We are still about 1.5 days out from this so there is still planty of time for change.

I hope everyone has a good and safe night. Don't Drink and Drive , it's not worth it , But  cuz I know I am tonight Thumbs Up


----------



## lucky921

Happy new year to everyone hope we have a great winter


----------



## pkenn

NWS snow total forcast..... never seen this before lol!


----------



## Maleko

Happy New Year to all.
Thanks Kart for all the helpful info. 
Cheers.


----------



## vlc

Happy New Year everyone! I'm crashing early tonight. I've got to get up early to move this pile into my salt shed using a dingo with a 1/4 yd bucket. It's going to be a long day...


----------



## linckeil

KartAnimal29;1703222 said:


> First off I'll send you my Pay Pal and you can dump a nice lump in there and I'll be more then happy. 2nd I try to give the latest. If you don't like the fact that I post a lot , then leave the site. Everything I post is AS OF NOW and if you don't know that I guess your a new guy around here.


whoa man - it was a joke. it was a knock on all the guys looking for constant updates from you. oh well, I guess some people got the joke.... I'm not the new guy, I've been here for years... I look forward to your updates. not sure how you figured i was expressing dislike toward your posts?? guess I caught you on a bad day.


----------



## ducaticorse

linckeil;1703288 said:


> whoa man - it was a joke. it was a knock on all the guys looking for constant updates from you. oh well, I guess some people got the joke.... I'm not the new guy, I've been here for years... I look forward to your updates. not sure how you figured i was expressing dislike toward your posts?? guess I caught you on a bad day.


He must be smoked. He does get a ton of requests, and I've definitely bit the heads off innocents before. What you typed is obviously a joke. All good.


----------



## ducaticorse

vlc;1703254 said:


> Happy New Year everyone! I'm crashing early tonight. I've got to get up early to move this pile into my salt shed using a dingo with a 1/4 yd bucket. It's going to be a long day...


What'd they whack you. How many yards?


----------



## vlc

ducaticorse;1703305 said:


> What'd they whack you. How many yards?


25 tons at $118/ton + tax. $$$


----------



## BillyRgn

I got a tri axle of straight salt today 68.75 a ton plus tax and it was a total of 23.45 tons, pretty full truck


----------



## 07PSDCREW

Happy new year to the New England thread !


----------



## MSsnowplowing

Happy New years everyone  be safe this year


----------



## eric02038

@MattNoyesNECN: Technical: Not a real fan of 06Z runs. But both NAM & GFS much wetter. Add to that the SREF trend and it's a lot to turn away from.


----------



## eric02038

@MattNoyesNECN: 24 hours ago I opined 6-12" Central/Southern NewEng. Yesterday at noon was 9-12. Now...it's 12-12. ~14 near MA coast.

Bernie only one to stay consistent


----------



## lucky921

Some of the other site that don't over do it are now starting to go up seeing a lot of 10-20 now it came in about 150 miles west so we will see what the next runs of the models say keep hoping


----------



## Maleko

Now my are is back up to 8-12". They just don't know


----------



## mwalsh9152

killermike;1703000 said:


> I usually watch channel 7. They seem to be pretty accurate I guess...Im watching the 4pm right now waiting to see the new totals...


I used to watch the news too....but then I found this thread :laughing:


----------



## lucky921

Nws channel 4 Boston are up to 10-14 and said stay tuned for up dates this afternoon will be interesting


----------



## vlc

Yup totals are back up! I feel like an emotional roller coaster with this storm. Yeah!, aww, woohoo!, damn, yes!


----------



## rjfetz1

linckeil;1702839 said:


> _"Hey Kart - my house is at latitude 41 degrees, 20 minutes, 25.821 seconds and longitude -73 degrees, 22 minutes, 16.1862 seconds. But I have accounts as far as 38 minutes of latitude due east from that location. For all of my accounts I need to know what time the snow starts, it's moisture content, how many inches fall per hour, the stop time, and the total accumulation within accuracy of 0.25 inch.
> 
> It's not enough for me to know that it will snow and will be a plowable amount and that I should simply be prepared. I need to know all these specifics. Oh, and I need you to monitor this constantly, not live your life, and most certainly not sleep. I need you to inform me of updates every 15 minutes."
> _


Love the sense of humor.:salute: I could not agree more, it does get out of hand sometimes.


----------



## rjfetz1

vlc;1703489 said:


> Yup totals are back up! I feel like an emotional roller coaster with this storm. Yeah!, aww, woohoo!, damn, yes!


How is this one different from any others?? 
Things will change once the short range models get there hands on it and have several runs at it.


----------



## quigleysiding

Happy New Year :yow!urplebou:redbounce Looks like the year is starting off good . payup


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Happy New Year! Looks like were gonna start off with some cash! VLC I'm with ya bro...Yeah! Damn...aww. Whoo! This thread is like this all the time.


----------



## JTK324

Happy New Year Guys. Can we please make some money now that this holiday season is over I am getting married in 5 months and now it's time to make some real money.


----------



## eric02038

just received this today...great way to start the new year 

Waiting for Dan’s commission checks to arrive sorry for the delay in paying you.
things are tight right now 
Happy New Year.


----------



## eric02038

JTK324;1703537 said:


> Happy New Year Guys. Can we please make some money now that this holiday season is over I am getting married in 5 months and now it's time to make some real money.


you'll have more money if you don't make the mistake I made!


----------



## gtmustang00

eric02038;1703546 said:


> you'll have more money if you don't make the mistake I made!


Couldn't agree with you more! I am never getting married. To many stories of being 40yr old and broke.


----------



## leigh

Been to busy to keep up on the weather. Guess what? I actually feel less stressed !. Guys, it's going to snow, I don't care if we get 1" or 12".I don't know how long many have been playing this game, but it will do what it's going to do .Coastal storms are "impossible" to predict accurately long term and as we've all seen they often change track hours away., the toughest for the models.Every week we see the potential for a huge storm which is going to "blow up" lol. Kartdoes his best and we all appreciate it. At least it keeps us on our toes and ready to go! One thing that is a fact though,it's going to be windy and very cold, I feel bad already for my sidewalk crews, have to give them a bonus! Happy plowing, no matter how much we get it will be light and easy plowing. Good start to the new year!


----------



## BBC co




----------



## siteworkplus

All kidding aside the wife is the only reason I am where I am.

WHERE I am is open for debate

She used to plow a condo complex for me. Her very first storm was an early season 3" an hour whiteout. SHE ROCKED when "seasoned" pros where whining.

She's the first to grab a shovel when I get caught off guard( it happens) or one of the guys drops the ball

Feeds everyone
Doesn't ***** when the alarm goes off every 45min while I wait for it to snow
plans events and trips around weather permitting
A HUGE asset to the whole operation on top of her own very demanding career
I tell everyone I know "shes the hardest working person I have ever met'
Rides dirtbikes and 4wheelers
AND she's smokin hot
And NO she's not looking over my shoulder

So with all that, JTK324 I wish you well in 5 months


----------



## ilucas

leigh;1703553 said:


> Been to busy to keep up on the weather. Guess what? I actually feel less stressed !. Guys, it's going to snow, I don't care if we get 1" or 12".I don't know how long many have been playing this game, but it will do what it's going to do .Coastal storms are "impossible" to predict accurately long term and as we've all seen they often change track hours away., the toughest for the models.Every week we see the potential for a huge storm which is going to "blow up" lol. Kartdoes his best and we all appreciate it. At least it keeps us on our toes and ready to go! One thing that is a fact though,it's going to be windy and very cold, I feel bad already for my sidewalk crews, have to give them a bonus! Happy plowing, no matter how much we get it will be light and easy plowing. Good start to the new year!


X2! Good post. I need to make this one real easy on my side walk guy (nephew) it is going to be bone chilling Friday.

Been doing the same complex for 25 years and used to love doing the walks by myself.....now I don't know what I would do with out him (I do pay him well though), may have to get out of the truck and help out to get it done quicker!


----------



## rjfetz1

leigh;1703553 said:


> Been to busy to keep up on the weather. Guess what? I actually feel less stressed !. Guys, it's going to snow, I don't care if we get 1" or 12".I don't know how long many have been playing this game, but it will do what it's going to do .Coastal storms are "impossible" to predict accurately long term and as we've all seen they often change track hours away., the toughest for the models.Every week we see the potential for a huge storm which is going to "blow up" lol. Kartdoes his best and we all appreciate it. At least it keeps us on our toes and ready to go! One thing that is a fact though,it's going to be windy and very cold, I feel bad already for my sidewalk crews, have to give them a bonus! Happy plowing, no matter how much we get it will be light and easy plowing. Good start to the new year!


X3 - been saying that on here for years. Deal with what we get when it falls.


----------



## mwalsh9152

siteworkplus;1703572 said:


> All kidding aside the wife is the only reason I am where I am.
> 
> WHERE I am is open for debate
> 
> She used to plow a condo complex for me. Her very first storm was an early season 3" an hour whiteout. SHE ROCKED when "seasoned" pros where whining.
> 
> She's the first to grab a shovel when I get caught off guard( it happens) or one of the guys drops the ball
> 
> Feeds everyone
> Doesn't ***** when the alarm goes off every 45min while I wait for it to snow
> plans events and trips around weather permitting
> A HUGE asset to the whole operation on top of her own very demanding career
> I tell everyone I know "shes the hardest working person I have ever met'
> Rides dirtbikes and 4wheelers
> AND she's smokin hot
> And NO she's not looking over my shoulder
> 
> So with all that, JTK324 I wish you well in 5 months


can I call dibs on her for when shes had enough of you? lol

Sounds like you got yourself a keeper there!


----------



## KartAnimal29

linckeil;1703288 said:


> whoa man - it was a joke. it was a knock on all the guys looking for constant updates from you. oh well, I guess some people got the joke.... I'm not the new guy, I've been here for years... I look forward to your updates. not sure how you figured i was expressing dislike toward your posts?? guess I caught you on a bad day.


My Bad , it's all good


----------



## rjfetz1

Don't mean to jinx all you guys, but look what just arrived, 3320








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## GMCHD plower

Kart, is this still pushing farther north?


----------



## KartAnimal29

leigh;1703553 said:


> Been to busy to keep up on the weather. Guess what? I actually feel less stressed !. Guys, it's going to snow, I don't care if we get 1" or 12".I don't know how long many have been playing this game, but it will do what it's going to do .Coastal storms are "impossible" to predict accurately long term and as we've all seen they often change track hours away., the toughest for the models.Every week we see the potential for a huge storm which is going to "blow up" lol. Kartdoes his best and we all appreciate it. At least it keeps us on our toes and ready to go! One thing that is a fact though,it's going to be windy and very cold, I feel bad already for my sidewalk crews, have to give them a bonus! Happy plowing, no matter how much we get it will be light and easy plowing. Good start to the new year!


I know exactly what your talking about. I tend to loose a ton of sleep watching theses storm develop


----------



## ilucas

rjfetz1;1703613 said:


> Don't mean to jinx all you guys, but look what just arrived, 3320
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


Sweet!!! Good luck with it.


----------



## rjfetz1

ilucas;1703669 said:


> Sweet!!! Good luck with it.


Its a lot different from my Kubota. Plus I had the Kubota since 1998.


----------



## KartAnimal29

These look very good, tho I'd put all of Mass at 10-14


----------



## DFLS

rjfetz1;1703613 said:


> Don't mean to jinx all you guys, but look what just arrived, 3320
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


Nice for your application, however, having used both, I still prefer tracks, especially in mud or snow. Call me.









Call me


----------



## ilucas

rjfetz1;1703689 said:


> Its a lot different from my Kubota. Plus I had the Kubota since 1998.


I am sure there have been a lot of changes in 16 years. My Kubota is an 01 and has never let me down.

Growing up my friend lived on a farm and everything was "JD", haha...Now he is service manager at the JD dealership!!


----------



## jandjcarpentry

My wife just put this on the mantle.


----------



## ducaticorse

So I bought a new hydro manifold for my fisher mm2. The old one has male tits on it for the hoses, and the new one has female and none of fisher or standard hydro hoses have male ends. That's effing BS.


----------



## 07PSDCREW

ducaticorse;1703811 said:


> So I bought a new hydro manifold for my fisher mm2. The old one has male tits on it for the hoses, and the new one has female and none of fisher or standard hydro hoses have male ends. That's effing BS.


My local dealer has male and female ended hoses.... I know because they sold me the wrong ones once...


----------



## 07PSDCREW

I figured it was time to take out the Xmas tree.... I've seen vids online that warn about the flammability of a dried Xmas tree but damn!! Less than 30 seconds my tree was reduced to nothing! Get your trees out!


----------



## siteworkplus

mwalsh9152;1703602 said:


> can I call dibs on her for when shes had enough of you? lol
> 
> Sounds like you got yourself a keeper there!


The hardest part is tryin to live up to that line of bullcrap i layed down 25yrs ago

As far as dibs go, I think there"s a line....or so she threatens?


----------



## AlliedMike

winter storm warning now in effect for all of southern ct payuppayuppayup


----------



## eric02038

Winter storm warning out for MA. 

Blizzard warnings down in NY, I hate snow drifts


----------



## rjfetz1

Looks like rain on Monday


----------



## ducaticorse

white green and blue coil wires go on the tits farthest away from the hydro manifold on an MM2 correct?


----------



## nighthawk117

07PSDCREW;1703845 said:


> I figured it was time to take out the Xmas tree.... I've seen vids online that warn about the flammability of a dried Xmas tree but damn!! Less than 30 seconds my tree was reduced to nothing! Get your trees out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure that can o gas had nothing to do with it


----------



## rjfetz1

nighthawk117;1704000 said:


> Are you sure that can o gas had nothing to do with it


Ooppps, Good catch:salute:


----------



## BBC co

nice JJ love teh sparkels on the letters

and ya first thing i seen was fire then the gas can lol. they realy are a hazzard tho i have done that outside b4


----------



## 07PSDCREW

nighthawk117;1704000 said:


> Are you sure that can o gas had nothing to do with it


 Actually no.., I keep that out there to help when staring other fires... I literally lit one of the lower branches with a BIC lighter and my wife was up on the deck 15 ft up and was shocked how fast it went up. I you look you can see the couple chunks of unburned wood from the last fire I had. That woods a bit wet still so I use the gas to help get that going... Hmmm, I should've video'd it instead!


----------



## DFLS

07PSDCREW;1703845 said:


> I figured it was time to take out the Xmas tree.... I've seen vids online that warn about the flammability of a dried Xmas tree but damn!! Less than 30 seconds my tree was reduced to nothing! Get your trees out!


Watch this:


----------



## 07PSDCREW

DFLS;1704078 said:


> Watch this:


Yup. That's how fast it went up!! Crazy


----------



## ducaticorse

So, no one knows what tit the the green white and blue wires go onto for a fisher mm2? Find that hard to believe. I know the sequence of the colors, don't know jack **** about electricity. I have the red and blck ground clipped to the tits closest to the manifold, and the green, white, blue furthest away from the manifold.

Next question. 

What terminal does the red and black wire go to on the motor from the coils positive or negative? I assumed it was a ground to negative but wanted to make sure. I have been able to find every ******* schematic known to man on this ******* plow, except the above two points.

Apologies in advance, my Ritalin wore off an hour go, and I'm rebuilding this entire pump on my dining room table


----------



## Evil Diesel

ducaticorse;1704168 said:


> So, no one knows what tit the the green white and blue wires go onto for a fisher mm2? Find that hard to believe. I know the sequence of the colors, don't know jack **** about electricity. I have the red and blck ground clipped to the tits closest to the manifold, and the green, white, blue furthest away from the manifold.
> 
> Next question.
> 
> What terminal does the red and black wire go to on the motor from the coils positive or negative? I assumed it was a ground to negative but wanted to make sure. I have been able to find every ******* schematic known to man on this ******* plow, except the above two points.
> 
> Apologies in advance, my Ritalin wore off an hour go, and I'm rebuilding this entire pump on my dining room table


The black w/ orange wire goes to ground on the motor


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

The storms coming back west. The high totals are moving west with it, and the totals are going up. She tried to trick us.


----------



## Evil Diesel

Ducati. The plastic cover that goes over the coils should have a wiring diagram on the back side of it for the coils.


----------



## ducaticorse

Evil Diesel;1704189 said:


> The black w/ orange wire goes to ground on the motor


Thank you, that's how I ran it.


----------



## ducaticorse

Evil Diesel;1704198 said:


> Ducati. The plastic cover that goes over the coils should have a wiring diagram on the back side of it for the coils.


Yes it does, but it doesn't say if it matters which side the ground is on. This is probably an obvious one for anyone with a tit of electrical intelligence. (not me)


----------



## Evil Diesel

ducaticorse;1704207 said:


> Yes it does, but it doesn't say if it matters which side the ground is on. This is probably an obvious one for anyone with a tit of electrical intelligence. (not me)


Ground goes closest to the manifold. Colors away from it


----------



## jimfrost

Timeline of this storm? And duration? Been scrambling the last few weeks and I'm behind on everything as usual


----------



## ducaticorse

Evil Diesel;1704216 said:


> Ground goes closest to the manifold. Colors away from it


Thank you again. That's how I did it.


----------



## BBC co

OKAY, Things are coming together for a significant snowstorm. ... This is going to bring plowable snow to the entire Northeast. The snowfall winner will be southern New England and eastern MA (Boston)

The 12z NAM has backed off a bit from earlier runs. The Euro doesn't have a clue how to handle this storm. As I said, the other day, the GFS seems to have the best handle on the January 2-3 event.

It seems to me that the Quantitative Precipitation Forecast (QPF) on the NAM was too high. The Canadian is also too high on QPF. But the GFS could be just a bit too low. We still have time to see if the NAM comes more in line with the GFS.

A quick look at my thinking on some to the ingredients

The away the upper air dynamics look to me; I think the trough is not tilted quite enough on the models... if the trough does develop a deeper negative tilt.. the storm could come a bit more to the north and west just before the event.

Also we have to take the ridge and energy out west into consideration, The energy out west most likely will dig farther south than modeled. How this western energy out west behaves, will have a lot to say on how far the northern jet will come south, which would control how much phasing takes place with the northern and southern parts of the storm phasing. ...right now it looks like a partial phase instead of a complete phase.

The ensembles are all over the place with snowfall amounts.

*The QPF amounts for the storm (this is a blending of several different models)

0.4 to 0.6 for NYS, PA, and heading into western NE. 
0.50-0.75 the rest of SNE
0.75 - 1.00 eastern MA ....BOS
1.00+" on the Cape*

*Snow ratios will be 15:1 or 20:1 *

Amounts ( Sorry I don't have time to make a map) Try your best to find where your located..... I'm trying to be as specific as possible.

1-3 inches for: far northern NYS (north of Watertown and north of Harrietstown, Burlington VT north, North of Dixville Notch State Park in NH, north of Bangor to Greenville and Millinocket in ME

5-10 inches (with some areas seeing upwards of 12) for: Tug Hill , northern Adirondacks Mohawk Valley, and northern Hudson Valley of Chrome Music in NYS.

10 -14 inches for: the Southern Adirondacks, Catskills, Berkshires , Taconics, and Greens.

6-12 inches for those south of the White Mountains in NH
3-8 inches for most of PA (except eastern PA) and western NYS
4-8 inches from Bangor southward towards the coast

*10 -16 *inches south of Augusta ME, south and east of Manchester NH, and from Biddleford ME south, *areas east of Greenfield north of 2 in northern MA and east of the 495 (Including Boston metro), and the Cape.*

*5-10 inches for all of CT and RI.*

6-10 inches for NYC and Long Island, northern and central NJ, NE PA.

2-5 for areas east of Allentown, Reading PA (including Philly)

1-3 inches for southern NJ (Winslow and Clayton south)

A general 2-6 inches ( maybe up to 8 in spots) for: Delaware & Lehigh Valley

*These amounts are subject to change on later data*

Amounts being forecasted depend on how you blend the models..... I'm using a blend of the GFS, NAM, and Canadian. Giving the GFS the most weight.. The NWS is most likely using a similar blend

*One thing I want to mention ..... we will be seeing the coldest air we've seen in quite a few years invade the Northeast. Bitter arctic air will accompany the storm so wind chills well below zero for much of the storm late Thursday afternoon through Friday.The air coming behind the storm will be brutal.* The air will modify some... but it will still be cold next week.

winds will be very blustery mix in fluffy snow and a lot of drifting can be expected......

The bigger story will be the cold, highs on Friday and even more so on Saturday will be extremely cold. temperatures will stay below freezing for the entire Northeast....By Saturday, I expect to see highs only in the single digits even in southeast PA in fact many of us won't see a daily high of 0. I do expect to see several arctic outbreaks during the month of January. Temps will modify some by next week... but it will still be colder than average.


----------



## ducaticorse

jimfrost;1704261 said:


> Timeline of this storm? And duration? Been scrambling the last few weeks and I'm behind on everything as usual


Coming in tomorrow mid morning, not going to start the heavy till late night, early Friday morn.


----------



## BBC co

i just looked at the RAP says snow in boston in 9 hours 2-4" by evening commute not sure if i'd bet on that but gfs says 11am and new nam is running last said 8am start (nam says 8am again)


----------



## jimfrost

ducaticorse;1704271 said:


> Coming in tomorrow mid morning, not going to start the heavy till late night, early Friday morn.


Thank you good sir


----------



## eric02038

Snow has started in CT according to wbz


----------



## BBC co

Town of Hull Emergency Management
DATE: January 1, 2014 TIME: 5:00 PM SUBJECT: Winter Storm Tonight into Friday (Snow and Coastal Flooding) The National Weather Service in Taunton has provided the following update for the winter storm that will impact the state starting tonight and lasting into Friday. Additionally, a PowerPoint briefing from the National Weather Service is attached. Hazards • Heavy snow with the most significant accumulation across Eastern MA. Not an historic snow storm but significant snowfall coupled with blowing & drifting snow will result in near blizzard conditions; • Strong winds along the coast; • Dangerously cold wind chills late Thursday night into Friday and again Friday night; • Coastal flooding for east coastal Massachusetts for 3 high tide cycles; • Marine impact: High risk of gales (34-47 kt) with seas to 20 feet. Low risk of Storm force winds (greater than 47 kt) and seas to 25 feet. Headlines • Winter Storm Warnings have been issued for all Massachusetts counties. • Coastal Flood Watch has been issued for the eastern Massachusetts coastline • Wind Chill Advisory for portions of the interior late Thursday night and Friday morning Confidence • High confidence for strong northeast winds with gusts over 40 mph across Eastern MA. Lower risk for wind gusts exceeding 50 mph, especially over Cape Cod & the Islands. • High confidence for widespread 6-10" snowfall. Moderate confidence for amounts around 1 foot across Eastern MA including Cape Cod. Near blizzard conditions for a time Thursday night/early Friday for east coastal Massachusetts. • Minor to moderate coastal flooding likely with a lower probability of major flooding with Friday midday high tide cycle, mainly coastal Plymouth County to Cape Cod. Timing of Hazards • Snow: Begins late tonight with heaviest snow occurring Thursday night into early Friday. An inch or 2 possible for the Thursday morning commute, especially Mass Pike northward. Less south of the Pike. 2" to 5" accumulation by late Thursday, heaviest north of the Mass Pike. • Wind: Increasing northeast winds during day Thursday with gusts 25-35 mph near the coast. Strongest winds near the coast Thursday night into Friday morning. Gusts 35-45 mph with low probability of gusts exceeding 50 mph on the Cape & Islands. Interior: Gusts 20-30 mph. • Coastal Flooding and erosion potential along MA east coast: Thursday late morning/midday high tide (11:22 am at Boston); Thursday night around midnight high tide (12:01 am at Boston); Friday midday high tide (12:15 pm at Boston); • Marine: Northeast gales developing Thursday afternoon. Low risk of storm force gusts (> 47 knots) Thursday night into early Friday; Seas building to 20+ feet Thursday night and persisting through Friday morning Snowfall • Widespread 6-10 inches snow accumulation across the state. • Maximum snowfall around a foot with locally higher amounts across eastern MA, including Cape Cod • Ocean effect snow will linger through Friday over Cape Cod Coastal Flood and Erosion Potential • Thursday late morning/midday high tide: minor coastal flooding likely; • Thursday night high tide around midnight: North of Boston: minor flooding with some beach erosion. South of Boston: minor to moderate flooding with beach erosion likely. • Friday high tide around midday: North of Boston: minor flooding with pockets of moderate flooding possible and some beach erosion. South of Boston: Moderate flooding likely with pockets of Major flooding possible, especially coastal Plymouth County to Sandwich. Significant beach erosion is possible. • Factors contributing to coastal flood risk: High astronomical tides, especially at midday; Considerable duration of northeast flow to allow surge and wave build-up; Highest surge will probably be a few hours before the midday Friday high tide. • High water levels and wave action over multiple tide cycles increases the risk for significant beach erosion for east facing shorelines south of Boston Temperatures *• Wind Chill Advisories will likely be needed for portions of the interior Thursday night where wind chills will be -15 to -20. Along the Boston to Providence corridor, wind chills will be near 10 below zero; • Wind Chill Advisories will likely be needed for most of southern New England Friday night where wind chills will be -20 to -25 across the interior. Along the Boston to Providence corridor wind chills will be around 15 below zero Summary • Coastal storm likely Thursday into Friday; • High confidence on widespread 6-10" snowfall with moderate confidence of around 1 foot across Eastern MA including Cape Cod. • Potential hazards: Heavy snow including blowing & drifting with near blizzard conditions; Strong winds especially along the coast; Coastal flooding with major flooding possible for Friday midday high tide; High winds and dangerous seas over the coastal waters*


----------



## vlc

Never fails. Hooked up my plows today and blew a tranny cooler line on my f350! Spent the afternoon making new lines. Fun stuff...

Ducati, did you get that new manifold squared away?


----------



## theholycow

07PSDCREW;1703845 said:


> I figured it was time to take out the Xmas tree.... I've seen vids online that warn about the flammability of a dried Xmas tree but damn!! Less than 30 seconds my tree was reduced to nothing! Get your trees out!
> 
> http://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t286/Xtremes102nv/null_zpse1e5493f.jpg[IMG]
> 
> [IMG]http://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t286/Xtremes102nv/null_zps415e21d1.jpg[IMG][/QUOTE]
> A few years ago I lit one up, plus a few pieces of scrap. It immediately started burning steadily. I walked to the driveway to get something out of the truck, and came back to scorched earth:
> [img]http://lh5.ggpht.com/-Vrb9cOs4HN8/SGa_fUG1NGI/AAAAAAAACls/anhYibpIwxA/s800/IMG_1394.JPG


----------



## ducaticorse

vlc;1704337 said:


> Never fails. Hooked up my plows today and blew a tranny cooler line on my f350! Spent the afternoon making new lines. Fun stuff...
> 
> Ducati, did you get that new manifold squared away?


Yes I did finally. I put it together using common sense, and ended up getting lucky. Someone finally chimed in and told me how to do it, after I did it, and I ended up being right.

That being said, had zero time to troubleshoot mm2 wiring on my second jeep. Gonna go with out it on this one


----------



## Iawr

I swear. .. every good storm I get sick. Last one I had strep. I wake up today and I've come down with a hell of a cold cough and sinus pressure nd General feeling like crap. Going to be a long long few days


----------



## abbe

ducaticorse;1704359 said:


> Yes I did finally. I put it together using common sense, and ended up getting lucky. Someone finally chimed in and told me how to do it, after I did it, and I ended up being right.
> 
> That being said, had zero time to troubleshoot mm2 wiring on my second jeep. Gonna go with out it on this one


What is wrong with the jeep? They are fairly simple setups. Do you have key power under the dash to your control harness? Solenoid grounded properly? power to the solenoid? any response when controller is hit? I'll chime in since I have dealt with my fair share of issues.


----------



## CCL Landscaping

https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...448555114013:mf_story_key.1059778588784681840


----------



## lucky921

Wild about Weather
1 hour ago
Our Final Snowfall Forecast has been posted! We're expecting a significant winter snowstorm to take place over the next 48 hours, so please pass this information along to those who may be impacted. The worst of the storm will occur late Thursday into early Friday, but snow will start as early as tonight... Be safe! Special video update coming @ 10:30 PM!
Check out his Facebook or twitter account he has all of us in 14-20 Sorry I can't copy and post it


----------



## KartAnimal29

OK here it is. I'd say 8-10 for the shore. 12-14 for central and northern parts and up in MA 12-16. Some Central parts of CT could possibly see see higher amount but that is still up in the air. Tomorrow we should know better as we need to let this thing form over the next 16 hours. Eastern half of the state looks to be the Jack Pot Zone with totals getting up towards 20 inches. Basically look on a map for Hartford. Now draw a line NE towards the MA/NH line. Now look at RI and draw a line towards the SE part of there coast. That whole area has a chance at getting close to 20 inches , a chance. The reason why I say higher totals is cuz this thing might be tracking closer to the shore which will bring in more moisture hence higher totals.

Timing : We will be seeing light snow form now till later in the day tomorrow. 2-4 inches should fall before the Heavy stuff starts tomorrow night. Early Friday morning the heavy stuff should be done with light snow ending before or around lunch.

This is all As of Now.

This is the newest GFS


----------



## lucky921

KartAnimal29;1704465 said:


> OK here it is. I'd say 8-10 for the shore. 12-14 for central and northern parts and up in MA 12-16. Some Central parts of CT could possibly see see higher amount but that is still up in the air. Tomorrow we should know better as we need to let this thing form over the next 16 hours. Eastern half of the state looks to be the Jack Pot Zone with totals getting up towards 20 inches. Basically look on a map for Hartford. Now draw a line NE towards the MA/NH line. Now look at RI and draw a line towards the SE part of there coast. That whole area has a chance at getting close to 20 inches , a chance. The reason why I say higher totals is cuz this thing might be tracking closer to the shore which will bring in more moisture hence higher totals.
> 
> Timing : We will be seeing light snow form now till later in the day tomorrow. 2-4 inches should fall before the Heavy stuff starts tomorrow night. Early Friday morning the heavy stuff should be done with light snow ending before or around lunch.
> 
> This is all As of Now.
> 
> This is the newest GFS


Awesome hope it comes closer thanks


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Here we go again. Anyone else get sick before these storms? My stomach is not happy with something I ate today..


----------



## BBC co

ya i had the stomach thing last night and ran thru it today now on to the sore throat and rest of fun


----------



## BillyRgn

Light flurries here


----------



## eastcoastjava

2006Sierra1500;1704475 said:


> Here we go again. Anyone else get sick before these storms? My stomach is not happy with something I ate today..


Been sick as a dog since last Thursday with the flu, can't sleep tonight because my sleep pattern is screwed. Don't think I'm going into work tomorrow at 6am, might not even go out plowing for this one. Can't even get out of bed and walk to my steps.


----------



## vlc

Heading out to pre treat my lots. Drive safe out there friends!


----------



## mulcahy mowing

Started already here... Here we go


----------



## 07PSDCREW

Just woke up, went to the door and see everything is coated in a dusting to an inch. It is not snowing currently.


----------



## mwalsh9152

light snow and a dusting so far in Wakefield. Gonna head out in a few and get some of my real job's work done before heading home early to monitor things.

As for sick before the storm, I may have to juggle a friends business with a decent amount of lots into the fold because he has been extremely sick for the past few days


----------



## ilucas

About an inch here in Southern NH


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Yeah I'm all screwed up right now...thank god I'm not gonna have to plow until tomorrow.


----------



## Iawr

Not snowing here atm.

As for sicks, I've been all week with flu and woke up yesterday with no voice and general feeling on hell


----------



## BBC co

good inch here still steady falling.


----------



## SnowFakers

A dusting so far, but not snowing atm


----------



## AC2717

Maynard MA had about 2 inches at 7:45 this morning, and a flurry was going on. now in Burlington MA at full time job and snowing a little sideways, fast covering. 
sick as hell right now - it came on when I woke up yesterday severe congestion - seems to always happen before a good one.

Can't wait to get into the Loader


----------



## cpmi

Snowing lightly here since 3 am. Less than an inch so far-hit all the sidewalks this am. Pretreat pretty much burned anything that fell on the lots.


----------



## BBC co

8:30 AM STORM UPDATE: Things are now beginning to get interesting... We have our two separate disturbances, each with their own low pressure, trying to converge together into one. What's interesting, is that just south of Long Island we're now beginning to see winds shifting in a counter-clockwise fashion, thus indicating a potential area of low pressure forming. This basically means that the two systems are trying to converge into one. This is what we have to watch! If the model guidance has its way, we see the storms fail to come together this early and we get a reasonably sized snowstorm... If the latest observations and trends are correct then we see an earlier phase and the low pressure system takes off, creating a bigger snowstorm. Updates will continue on this via twitter... @wildaboutwx!










Warnings that are up across the Northeast
Blizzard warnings are posted for eastern Plymouth and Barnstable counties in MA and across Long Island as heavy snow will be accompanied by strong winds into Friday morning resulting in very poor visibilities.


----------



## eric02038

BBC co;1704700 said:


> 8:30 AM STORM UPDATE: Things are now beginning to get interesting... We have our two separate disturbances, each with their own low pressure, trying to converge together into one. What's interesting, is that just south of Long Island we're now beginning to see winds shifting in a counter-clockwise fashion, thus indicating a potential area of low pressure forming. This basically means that the two systems are trying to converge into one. This is what we have to watch! If the model guidance has its way, we see the storms fail to come together this early and we get a reasonably sized snowstorm... If the latest observations and trends are correct then we see an earlier phase and the low pressure system takes off, creating a bigger snowstorm. Updates will continue on this via twitter... @wildaboutwx!


Wasn't that the plan all along, for both storms come together?


----------



## BBC co

that was our plan in hopes, starting to look like a solid deal now with lots of sanding after probally as temps are not going to be doing much


----------



## BBC co

12z nam



















rap


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn




----------



## stevejfromRI

"dont leave anything in the sander" i say.... "yup" is what i get in response.

So we spent the morning unloading 3 tons of magic salt, to find a nice 3 inch:crying: layer of sand and ice on the conveyor....

"Yup".. I say..... "take care of that" and that is how this storm is starting.


good luck all


----------



## siteworkplus

stevejfromRI;1704790 said:


> "dont leave anything in the sander" i say.... "yup" is what i get in response.
> 
> So we spent the morning unloading 3 tons of magic salt, to find a nice 3 inch:crying: layer of sand and ice on the conveyor....
> 
> "Yup".. I say..... "take care of that" and that is how this storm is starting.
> 
> good luck all


Summer help........some aren't


----------



## vlc

Slowest storm EVER!


----------



## gtmustang00

vlc;1704870 said:


> Slowest storm EVER!


Perfect for us per push people. One for the commute home, one for the commute to work, and a clean up.


----------



## Iawr

Blew all our walks with blowera and heavily saltes them, now just waiting to be called out


----------



## KartAnimal29

vlc;1704870 said:


> Slowest storm EVER!


This was always a Thursday night storm my friend. Wait till the sun goes down


----------



## Evil Diesel

The town I plow for wants us in at 4pm. Probably get 28hrs out of this one $$$$


----------



## snopushin ford

So do you guys think that the totals for this storm are set?? Or is there a chance things could change? I still can't believe Monday is going to be so warm. I really hope that changes to snow.


----------



## BBC co

i think at this point if any thing totals in mass may go beyond what they have out if this really forms and sits on us but looking forward to the 10 atleast

so to answer your question no. pleanty of time for a bomb to drop on us and raise totals


----------



## AC2717

definite no lull in the action in Burlington MA, been snowing steady all day
Hoping I get called in for 4pm as well


----------



## KartAnimal29

snopushin ford;1704912 said:


> So do you guys think that the totals for this storm are set?? Or is there a chance things could change? I still can't believe Monday is going to be so warm. I really hope that changes to snow.


A slight negative tilt in the trough is developing right now, So yes they should be higher and Monday isn't solid yet. GFS brought it more to the East on the 12z run. Wait till tomorrow night before we write that one off as things will change as this system moved out and away


----------



## lucky921

Evil Diesel;1704908 said:


> The town I plow for wants us in at 4pm. Probably get 28hrs out of this one $$$$


My buddy got called in at 10 this morning for the town he plows for


----------



## lucky921

Got 4-5 inches in north reading


----------



## snopushin ford

KartAnimal29;1704928 said:


> A slight negative tilt in the trough is developing right now, So yes they should be higher and Monday isn't solid yet. GFS brought it more to the East on the 12z run. Wait till tomorrow night before we write that one off as things will change as this system moved out and away


Thanks for the response. Hope everyone makes it through this cold storm. Matt


----------



## BillyRgn

It is bitter cold out there, I feel sorry for anyone out there that's shoveling or that's going to be shoveling. Dress warm and bring extra layers


----------



## kylegmc3500

Im in ri, got about 3/4" id be suprised to see us get 6" it just seems to cold. Local wether has me in the 8-12 range, hope there rite and im wrong


----------



## durafish

kylegmc3500;1704939 said:


> Im in ri, got about 3/4" id be suprised to see us get 6" it just seems to cold. Local wether has me in the 8-12 range, hope there rite and im wrong


Idk where you are, but I'm in Johnston and it's close to 3 inches if not more.


----------



## kylegmc3500

Im in Greene/coventry, and i had to drop my girl at work in warwick and there wasnt any more then an inch out there either.


----------



## blacksmoke

kylegmc3500;1704943 said:


> Im in greene


I am in the providence area and only about a inch here so far


----------



## durafish

kylegmc3500;1704943 said:


> Im in Greene/coventry, and i had to drop my girl at work in warwick and there wasnt any more then an inch out there either.[/QUOTE
> Crazy how just a couple miles away can get different weather.


----------



## kylegmc3500

durafish;1704949 said:


> kylegmc3500;1704943 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im in Greene/coventry, and i had to drop my girl at work in warwick and there wasnt any more then an inch out there either.[/QUOTE
> Crazy how just a couple miles away can get different weather.
> 
> 
> 
> yea i wouldn't mind a big 12" fluff storm though fingers crossed
Click to expand...


----------



## lucky921

What's up 8-9 and some spots 16 in newbury area wow what happen when real snow gets here


----------



## melldog55

About an inch maybe inch in a half on the groud now, temps at 27 in Southern RI


----------



## ss502gmc

Got about 3-4" on the ground in Bridgewater right now and snowing steady yet the radar isn't showing it.... Hmmm. Guess I won't complain. I just got an alert to my phone that they've upgraded my area to a blizzard warning. Woohoo


----------



## Iawr

About 1.5 inches in Medway Holliston Franklin area, still hvnt been called in


----------



## brimfield

I hope Devil Patrick calls a state of emergency so I don't have to go to work tommorow and I can stay home to deal with the mess. It's the cold that gets me.


----------



## aclawn

Look like the snow going to start again around 7&8pm for all of us.LOOK LIKE AND 1' A HRS BETWEEN 10 & 2 AM.


----------



## unhcp

Got a few inches up here in NH so far, taking a nap then back out at 7.


----------



## vlc

KartAnimal29;1704905 said:


> This was always a Thursday night storm my friend. Wait till the sun goes down


I know. I just get anxious to get out there  Did a round on my commercials. Waiting for a couple more inches to drop before we hit the driveways. Only 2-3" on the ground right now in acton, maynard, Sudbury.


----------



## BillyRgn

I'm lucky if I have a half inch out there, the salt I threw this morning burned up the lots pretty good. News stations still saying close to 10 inches, if that's the case it's really gonna come down


----------



## kylegmc3500

BillyRgn;1705070 said:


> I'm lucky if I have a half inch out there, the salt I threw this morning burned up the lots pretty good. News stations still saying close to 10 inches, if that's the case it's really gonna come down


 Thats what there saying for me to but i find it hard to believe


----------



## Maleko

kylegmc3500;1705078 said:


> Thats what there saying for me to but i find it hard to believe


Agree. It's gonna dump tonight. 
I just can't believe how fast the temps are gonna drop. Says -15 tomorrow am with wind chill. My truck is gonna creak. :laughing:

Gonna be interesting to see if the salt we spread is even gonna work at those temps.


----------



## Iawr

Anyone else watching ch 7? Did Deval just declare state of emergency? And voluntary evacuation of Duxbury?


----------



## eric02038

Iawr;1705103 said:


> Anyone else watching ch 7? Did Deval just declare state of emergency? And voluntary evacuation of Duxbury?


He also said make sure you have mittens, do you have your mittens on?


----------



## ducaticorse

No state of emergency


----------



## SnowFakers

Just getting going here. What would you guys call the mid point of the storm? Trying to figure out when to set the alarm. Want to push once half way through and then again when its all done


----------



## eric02038

SnowFakers;1705123 said:


> Just getting going here. What would you guys call the mid point of the storm? Trying to figure out when to set the alarm. Want to push once half way through and then again when its all done


After the bruins game!


----------



## ducaticorse

SnowFakers;1705123 said:


> Just getting going here. What would you guys call the mid point of the storm? Trying to figure out when to set the alarm. Want to push once half way through and then again when its all done


Id say around 3AM Boston area.


----------



## SnowFakers

ducaticorse;1705128 said:


> Id say around 3AM Boston area.


Good plan! Go B's!

Okay good, was planning on setting it for 1 and getting things ready and calling my guy in.


----------



## timmy1

Just checked the radar...Lot's of moisture down around DC moving Northeast. looks like the bulk of it is going to pass to our south and east.


----------



## Maleko

SnowFakers;1705123 said:


> Just getting going here. What would you guys call the mid point of the storm? Trying to figure out when to set the alarm. Want to push once half way through and then again when its all done


I have one zero tolerance lot. A state run rehab housing complex that has to be clear just about every 1-2" frequent ambulance visits etc. as well as the scum living there going out to smoke some weed. 
Yes I get paid for every push. So I will be out the length of the storm. Ready to head out any minute. 
Be safe everyone. Gonna be a cold night.


----------



## BBC co

:laughing:


eric02038;1705105 said:


> He also said make sure you have mittens, do you have your mittens on?


:laughing:

i just look at latest rus of gfs nam and rap all say we are getting nailed 10+ for most with steep drop offs of 2-4 closer to the water wtc same as always but every thing is showing snow thru most the day and it really picking up around 12-3am


----------



## BillyRgn

When are they thinking this storm is going to be wraping up ? At least for accumulating snow ?


----------



## gtmustang00

BillyRgn;1705189 said:


> When are they thinking this storm is going to be wraping up ? At least for accumulating snow ?


Weather.com says 9am for southern nh. Not sure about your area.


----------



## SnowFakers

Should be rapping up by 12-1 tomorrow afternoon

In response to BillyRgn


----------



## BBC co

i see on the 3 models that i just looked at are showing increasing snow totals for next 24 hours

i will post 2 pics 21 and 24 hour totals


















you can see the purple moves the white to u cant see it really unless i zoom in but its still moving up till the 24 hr then starts to receed

here is the short term RAP 18 hours maxed and still inceasing amounts as well










so really its anyones guess


----------



## MikeJee

At 6:00 there were places out east with 18" already.


----------



## abbe

MikeJee;1705213 said:


> At 6:00 there were places out east with 18" already.


Out east where? I have an inch in providence


----------



## BBC co

i got atleast a solid 4 - 6 depends on the street and side of town i have houses i could of skiped and just walked with a shovel and did just that and other side of town is a full push

this is what nam is showing as current ground cover then look up at the 24 hour picture and just makes me lol

says i have 3.56 " atm just as a reference, then at the 24 hour picture total is 11.6 " so its saying i get another 8 inches over next 20 hours or so


----------



## Evil Diesel

Don't know about u guys but its snowing like a mother trucker in Sharon ma


----------



## 07PSDCREW

Snowing good here. About 4" or so of powder. I just got home and used the leaf blower to clear the stairs and the wife's car and put it in the garage. The car looks like it never left the garage...


----------



## BillyRgn

SnowFakers;1705192 said:


> Should be rapping up by 12-1 tomorrow afternoon
> 
> In response to BillyRgn


Thanks guys I tell you looking out at the street light the snow is coming down sideways out there


----------



## MikeJee

abbe;1705221 said:


> Out east where? I have an inch in providence


Essex County Mass.....towns like Peabody and Danvers....they showed 18" on the Fox 6:00 news for some towns out there. I live in central mass so only have 3 so far. Supposed to start hitting hard later they say.


----------



## BBC co

ya wind and elevation are big in this one so far lots of drifting definatly nice and light

here is the last projected area of continuing snow at tail end


----------



## chrisf250

Bobcats are not happy with this cold


----------



## leigh

Looks like only 6-8" for us sw ct guys, fine with me! One good thing about these crazy tv weathermen, they got quite a few of my accounts to cancel or postpone work. Ending down here around 7-8 am. We can work like "gentlemen". Have fun, time or a little nappy.


----------



## mulcahy mowing

8:45 pm attleboro is at 4" tops hard to tell with all the drifting


----------



## Evil Diesel

F#@k. I can't keep my wipers clean. Need heated ones


----------



## mwalsh9152

its amazing, I turned from the defroster to the floor while I was doing some paperwork, and within 3-4 minutes my windshield was already freezing up.

The snow depths seem to be varying greatly. I was in North Reading, and they had well over a foot. Had about a foot at my house in Wakefield, but then 3 miles away in Reading there was maybe 6" tops


----------



## lucky921

mwalsh9152;1705511 said:


> its amazing, I turned from the defroster to the floor while I was doing some paperwork, and within 3-4 minutes my windshield was already freezing up.
> 
> The snow depths seem to be varying greatly. I was in North Reading, and they had well over a foot. Had about a foot at my house in Wakefield, but then 3 miles away in Reading there was maybe 6" tops


Ya crazy ha in in north reading now was in Lynn crazy snow differance


----------



## BBC co

i lost track my yard looks like 10+" complete white out at times couldn't see past plow on 3a


----------



## BillyRgn

Wind is blowing but not as hard as they said it was gonna at least not yet about 20-25 mph gust still only about 2 maybe 3 inches real hard to tell with the wins some spots are bare


----------



## vlc

Alright, I'm heading out. Plow safe everyone and make some $$!


----------



## BBC co




----------



## Cosmic Charlie

wow 

1 below zero and constant snow since 5 AM

maybe 18 inches so far & now drifting with the wind too

Gotta keep the windshield defroster on 90 degrees & full fan (with windows cracked 1/2 inch) or else its starts to freeze up, if it gets to hot in the truck you got to open the windows more but NOT back off on the defroster ...

the newer style wiper blades on my 2011 truck are weak compared to earlier ones, just banging them on the glass can break the blade mount ... (note to self - don't bang so hard ...)


----------



## Krrz350

This sucks, I sold my truck and plow this summer to finish a house flip, for some stupid reason I didn't buy another truck once the house sold, now I'm going bonkers- can't sleep and wishing I was out pushing this stuff, be safe out there guys it's a cold one.


----------



## lucky921

BBC co;1705649 said:


>


Looks great to me love boston to get a foot more


----------



## BBC co

ya those are fresh runs not set in stone by any means but good to get an idea atleast of the show


----------



## K5Man91

Just got home from plowing my first driveways. Loving this light snow but man is it cold. Crank that heat up.


----------



## eastcoastjava

I'm done, called it a night when my fever was at 102.5 and I got out of the truck twice on a culdasac and was on my knees puking. Figures this good storm and I'm sick


----------



## kylegmc3500

Got a whopping 2-3" on the ground...


----------



## CCL Landscaping

Krrz350;1705662 said:


> This sucks, I sold my truck and plow this summer to finish a house flip, for some stupid reason I didn't buy another truck once the house sold, now I'm going bonkers- can't sleep and wishing I was out pushing this stuff, be safe out there guys it's a cold one.


The smartest one out of all of us. Warm and dry


----------



## K5Man91

eastcoastjava;1705672 said:


> I'm done, called it a night when my fever was at 102.5 and I got out of the truck twice on a culdasac and was on my knees puking. Figures this good storm and I'm sick


I feel you man I'm sick as hell right now myself. Feel better soon buddy, I'm gonna be out once more tomorrow to clean up whatever is on the ground in the morning. Just plowed a good 6-7 inches.


----------



## fordtruck661

Not to sure about this storm. Only have 3 or 4" so far thinking about going to bed and seeing what I got in the morning. Not looking like im going to get 2 runs through my accounts like I wanted. But with my luck there will be a foot of snow when I get up :realmad:


----------



## Maleko

12:40am. Had to pull over under a highway bridge to not have is snow on my truck and let my wipers de ice ..
Defrosters on high. truck says 10 degrees outside. Roads slick as heck. 
And to top it off just spilled my thermos full of coffee on my lap. F*^k.


----------



## Maleko

fordtruck661;1705686 said:


> Not to sure about this storm. Only have 3 or 4" so far thinking about going to bed and seeing what I got in the morning. Not looking like im going to get 2 runs through my accounts like I wanted. But with my luck there will be a foot of snow when I get up :realmad:


Where in CT?
I was hoping to get two scrapes in too on my driveways. If I only knew when it was gonna be done I could gauge the halfway point.


----------



## fordtruck661

Maleko;1705688 said:


> Where in CT?
> I was hoping to get two scrapes in too on my driveways. If I only knew when it was gonna be done I could gauge the halfway point.


Burlington ct ......its next to Bristol And Farmington

Where you located.. Looks like the eastern side of ct of getting most of it


----------



## Maleko

fordtruck661;1705690 said:


> Burlington ct ......its next to Bristol And Farmington
> 
> Where you located.. Looks like the eastern side of ct of getting most of it


Western CT. Danbury area. We have maybe 3". Light and fluffy..


----------



## leigh

2:36. Not much down here on coast. 10 deg.gonna head out and check it out. Radar looks light, maybe a couple more hours and that's it.Gotta call out the other 4 trucks, trying to time this out right,get those early opening sites done at last min, be safe, iys a little chilly!


----------



## ProEnterprises

Maleko;1705691 said:


> Western CT. Danbury area. We have maybe 3". Light and fluffy..


Maleko: I'm in Danbury too. Cutting Edge Lawn Service.


----------



## timmy1

Radar shows snow finishing up now (4AM) on the NJ-NY line moving fast to the east.


----------



## timmy1

Roughing lots out quick. No sense in getting it too pretty, wind is blowing it right back in again.


----------



## harrison6jd

tough to measure here in northern ri but seems like 4-6 inches. opened up commercial lots at 330am and what is falling now is blowing off to the edges. will check again in a little bit.


----------



## ducaticorse

harrison6jd;1705744 said:


> tough to measure here in northern ri but seems like 4-6 inches. opened up commercial lots at 330am and what is falling now is blowing off to the edges. will check again in a little bit.


Not thinking were gonna end up with much more than 12, if even that here in Boston


----------



## SnowFakers

Just got from doing all my drives. Will head out when it's all over to clean ever body up. Would say easily 7" at my house but with drifts on the road I was going through 12+. Easy to push


----------



## ss502gmc

About 14 inches in east Bridgewater ma, been coming down fierce all night! I'm pooped, been up since 5am yesterday and prob another 12 hours to go


----------



## stg454

I either just lost the pump motor or have ice in the system. Getting it fixed now.


----------



## jandjcarpentry

About 13 inches in Pembroke Duxbury area


----------



## GMCHD plower

What's the story on Monday?


----------



## 07PSDCREW

Made a video today if anyone's interested. It's one of my parking lots... Man I love this new V!!


----------



## nepatsfan

07PSDCREW;1706314 said:


> Made a video today if anyone's interested. It's one of my parking lots... Man I love this new V!!


I got one too. They are awesome, hydraulics are soooooo fast! I love it. I swear the xv2 and go scoop to v 3 times in the time my ezv does it once.


----------



## MikeJee

I wasn't sure the 2 towns in Essex County that were getting hammered yesterday. Turns out it was Boxboro and Topsfield that hit the winning number, 23.5". Bam.


----------



## lucky921

07PSDCREW;1706314 said:


> Made a video today if anyone's interested. It's one of my parking lots... Man I love this new V!!


So how much fast was it than before


----------



## 07PSDCREW

lucky921;1706354 said:


> So how much fast was it than before


This lot used to take me about an hour to an hour and 20 minutes. I took someone's advice and used scoop mode to clear the lot and shaved down to 45 minutes! Freaking love this thing! Here Is another video I made of one of my long drive ways.


----------



## SnowFakers

07PSDCREW;1706314 said:


> Made a video today if anyone's interested. It's one of my parking lots... Man I love this new V!!


Nice Vid! Scoop mode makes me so jealous.


----------



## ss502gmc

I'm jealous, how much do those xtreme V's go for new? How are those intensifier lights vs the old rectangle ones? Both my lights are wobbling over bumps because the bases are rotted out on them so was thinking of getting those.


----------



## lucky921

07PSDCREW;1706400 said:


> This lot used to take me about an hour to an hour and 20 minutes. I took someone's advice and used scoop mode to clear the lot and shaved down to 45 minutes! Freaking love this thing! Here Is another video I made of one of my long drive ways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That my next plow unless I get a xls


----------



## 07PSDCREW

I tried fixing the link of the second vid but I guess the link is broken...oh well


----------



## 07PSDCREW

ss502gmc;1706410 said:


> I'm jealous, how much do those xtreme V's go for new? How are those intensifier lights vs the old rectangle ones? Both my lights are wobbling over bumps because the bases are rotted out on them so was thinking of getting those.


Intensifiers are the best 225 bucks you will spend. Especially when you add HIDS.!


----------



## PORTER 05

Snow total for Gloucester MA anyone?


----------



## ss502gmc

07PSDCREW;1706420 said:


> Intensifiers are the best 225 bucks you will spend. Especially when you add HIDS.!


How much is the HID upgrade? Is that through fisher?


----------



## 07PSDCREW

ss502gmc;1706440 said:


> How much is the HID upgrade? Is that through fisher?


Not through fisher. Myself and Durafish both bought an hid kit of eBay with tiny, "smart" ballasts that fit perfect in the intensifiers... The kit is 30$. Works great draws less than 8 amps on startup and continuous is 3 amps.


----------



## SnowFakers

07PSDCREW;1706452 said:


> Not through fisher. Myself and Durafish both bought an hid kit of eBay with tiny, "smart" ballasts that fit perfect in the intensifiers... The kit is 30$. Works great draws less than 8 amps on startup and continuous is 3 amps.


You going to get a rubber deflector for the tops to help with the snow coming over the plow? I know with all the fluffy snow we got with this last storm they don't help much but having that much coming onto the windshield would drive me nuts. Maybe it was the video but it seemed like a lot.


----------



## 07PSDCREW

SnowFakers;1706455 said:


> You going to get a rubber deflector for the tops to help with the snow coming over the plow? I know with all the fluffy snow we got with this last storm they don't help much but having that much coming onto the windshield would drive me nuts. Maybe it was the video but it seemed like a lot.


I just got this plow but I am eventually going to get one just trying to find one that isn't priced like it's made of gold. I know I could make my own but I want the Fisher one.


----------



## durafish

07PSDCREW;1706452 said:


> Not through fisher. Myself and Durafish both bought an hid kit of eBay with tiny, "smart" ballasts that fit perfect in the intensifiers... The kit is 30$. Works great draws less than 8 amps on startup and continuous is 3 amps.


I second this. They are amazingly bright compared to stock. These kits aren't the usual cheap eBay kits imo. I just bought 5 more of these sets for for me and other plows. Probably will continue to order from them aswell. The customer service is top notch not the China crap that eBay users usually deal with. Also the quality is very nice and they come well packed along with brackets to attach the ballast. With all that said I'm really considering trying a pair of led lights for the headlights, they still use the ballast but aren't as hot and draw much less.


----------



## SnowFakers

durafish;1706492 said:


> I second this. They are amazingly bright compared to stock. These kits aren't the usual cheap eBay kits imo. I just bought 5 more of these sets for for me and other plows. Probably will continue to order from them aswell. The customer service is top notch not the China crap that eBay users usually deal with. Also the quality is very nice and they come well packed along with brackets to attach the ballast. With all that said I'm really considering trying a pair of led lights for the headlights, they still use the ballast but aren't as hot and draw much less.


Have a link?


----------



## BillyRgn

My xtreme v's are about 6,000, that was 2 seasons ago, not sure if the vx2 is more or not, I put the fisher rubber deflectors on mine and it is night and day, can plow a lot faster. Keeps it down pretty good. The lights I agree they are a lot better and very bright. Only issue is if you have a 90-00 Chevy/gmc c/k truck I would not put them on. I put a new 8ft HD fleet flex on my 94 gmc 2500 and they are so high on that truck it's kinda dangerous. Vision is terrible and at the crest of a hill you can't see at all. Other than that I haven't had any problems on any of the newer trucks. On another note, I blew the transmisson on my f-350 mason dump, the tranny was brand new last year, I blew it the first storm last year. Just inside the warranty on it I hope they don't pull any sh*t. Wouldn't move forward at all. Reverse did work though so I managed to get the truck to my shop. I drive back roads, about 5 miles in reverse with one of my guys following me. Don't want to have to do that again. Anyway congrats on your V your gonna love it, they only thing your gonna be mad about is not doing it sooner


----------



## durafish

SnowFakers;1706499 said:


> Have a link?


http://www.ebay.com/itm/251397215746?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## SnowFakers

Hope everyone made it through this storm safe. Looking forward to seeing if we get anything sunday I to Monday. Stay warm


----------



## SnowFakers

durafish;1706521 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/251397215746?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


Gracias amigo


----------



## BillyRgn

07PSDCREW;1706479 said:


> I just got this plow but I am eventually going to get one just trying to find one that isn't priced like it's made of gold. I know I could make my own but I want the Fisher one.


The fisher ones are way over priced but the best when it comes to how they are made compared to the options I saw, the other benifit is it is made for the plow so it fits the plow like it should, I ended up buying them but cringed at the price


----------



## 07PSDCREW

SnowFakers;1706528 said:


> Gracias amigo


Few pix installed...


----------



## 07PSDCREW

BillyRgn;1706543 said:


> The fisher ones are way over priced but the best when it comes to how they are made compared to the options I saw, the other benifit is it is made for the plow so it fits the plow like it should, I ended up buying them but cringed at the price


Thank you for the reassurance... Ill get one soon.


----------



## atvriderinmass

How's the Monday storm looking?


----------



## TJS

durafish;1706521 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/251397215746?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


I dont get it. There is no high beam?


----------



## advl66

durafish;1706521 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/251397215746?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


Are they direct plug and play?


----------



## durafish

TJS;1706660 said:


> I dont get it. There is no high beam?


Don't need high beam imo.


----------



## durafish

advl66;1706684 said:


> Are they direct plug and play?


Yea I did have to plug it in backwards because the low beam factory wire went into the high beam on the hid. Took a extra 30 sec to do. They worked before but you had to switch to high beams.


----------



## advl66

Got a frozen water pipe somewhere in my apartment or the one next door. Awesome:angry::realmad:


----------



## 07PSDCREW

durafish;1706686 said:


> Don't need high beam imo.


Yup x2. No high beam needed... Ever. If aimed correctly, you can see everything you need to see. It's nothing like a halogen.


----------



## 07PSDCREW

advl66;1706738 said:


> Got a frozen water pipe somewhere in my apartment or the one next door. Awesome:angry::realmad:


That sucks big-time!! Been there, done that!!


----------



## mwalsh9152

I have HID's in my truck, and they are awesome in the snow. I would usually plow with those on and just keep the plow low enough. I decided to put them in my Meyer Night Sabre II's ......and it was the worst decision ever. Driving in heavy snow feels like you're going warp speed the way it illuminates the snowflakes. 

I went back to just using my truck lights unless I am moving around stacking a lot


----------



## gtmustang00

lucky921;1706411 said:


> That my next plow unless I get a xls


Love my XLS. I like being able to still angle the blade while in scoop mode.


----------



## advl66

07PSDCREW;1706799 said:


> That sucks big-time!! Been there, done that!!


I lucked out, the apartment (storage) above the apartment next to mine had a pipe burst. Flooded the storage floor, apartment below, and the basement. I got my water back once the landlord went over and found the problem. Luckily for me my apartment isn't connected so i don't have any water damage.


----------



## KartAnimal29

Our next shot at Snow , Jan 10th


----------



## vlc

Does anyone have the link to the NWS page that tells how much snow each town got yesterday? I can't find it on their page and it was pretty much impossible to measure with all the drifting.


----------



## vlc

Never mind. They posted it on Facebook.


----------



## 07PSDCREW

gtmustang00;1707073 said:


> Love my XLS. I like being able to still angle the blade while in scoop mode.


I know it's not the same, but I found that if I don't go into full scoop mode...maybe just go halfway, I can angle or "steer" the snow in front of me with the left/right buttons. But it won't angle in full scoop mode...  Either way, both plows are awesome and have their place. Ill have to try me an XLS someday!


----------



## Iawr

I just want to say some of the people who live on Franklin ma are the rudest ive ever delt with, all of them plow across the st/ leave piles in the st, they shovel/snow blow onto the road, and I had several flag me down and ***** I'm plowing them in.


----------



## NAHA

I always push the snow back in when the put it in the street. I love the dirty looks.


----------



## ss502gmc

Iawr;1707456 said:


> I just want to say some of the people who live on Franklin ma are the rudest ive ever delt with, all of them plow across the st/ leave piles in the st, they shovel/snow blow onto the road, and I had several flag me down and ***** I'm plowing them in.


I hear ya! I've never seen so many people leaving full blades of snow in the middle of the road, contractors, municipals, you name it! I know that if I was in a car in some areas I prob would have ended up in the hospital along with some insurance claims!! I don't push a rooms the roads let alone leave it in the roads!


----------



## CCL Landscaping

We took over an account mid season. Tgis was the first storm with us. Because of the way the previous contractor plowed the lot we have already run out of room to stack the snow. The drifts were in real. Also had a guy break a ubolt ball joint tie rod and possibly a shock. Hope everyone had a better storm than i


----------



## nepatsfan

Iawr;1707456 said:


> I just want to say some of the people who live on Franklin ma are the rudest ive ever delt with, all of them plow across the st/ leave piles in the st, they shovel/snow blow onto the road, and I had several flag me down and ***** I'm plowing them in.


haha:laughing:


----------



## ducaticorse

What is this Sunday Monday nonsense going on. Rain all night and freezing temps in the next morning? Sounds like a ****e show.....


----------



## ducaticorse

What is this Sunday Monday nonsense going on. Rain all night and freezing temps in the next morning? Sounds like a ****e show.....


----------



## SnowFakers

Talking rain tomorrow then freezing. Oh boy


----------



## jandjcarpentry

vlc;1707374 said:


> Never mind. They posted it on Facebook.


Where did u find that?


----------



## lucky921

Went to do some salting and the fn magic salt froze so fn hard yet the spill over nice and soft so no need to fix my buddies to do a
Few place fun fun


----------



## nepatsfan

anybody local want to split a load of salt. I really don't have the space for 24 tons.


----------



## aclawn

> vlc;1707372 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have the link to the NWS page that tells how much snow each town got yesterday? I can't find it on their page and it was pretty much impossible to measure with all the drifting
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dotdata.ct.gov/WeatherRoundUp/WRU_Index.HTM
> Sorry vlc, this is ct dot total didn't see ur in mass.
Click to expand...


----------



## siteworkplus

nepatsfan;1707562 said:


> anybody local want to split a load of salt. I really don't have the space for 24 tons.


Call me, I have plenty of storage

You have my #


----------



## Iawr

nepatsfan;1707512 said:


> haha:laughing:


Lord help you of you drive a f250 and live on Morse st! Quite plowing my streets!


----------



## aclawn

Look like for the 10th 1" to 3" border line cold for that one,for the 15th look to be snow to rain.imo still to far out.


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn




----------



## SnowFakers

Whats the deal with tomorrow?


----------



## aclawn

All rain for us in CT.Mite get a little snow but no Accumalation.


----------



## Maleko

Sunday they say freezing rain then rain here on and off. But the ground is so cold think it's gonna freeze on contact??

Monday they call for rain and in the 40's. Then at night gonna be 9 degrees. Flash freeze anyone.


----------



## aclawn

There sure is going be flash freeze about 72 hrs out.


----------



## vlc

jandjcarpentry;1707530 said:


> Where did u find that?


Here ya go. http://www.facebook.com/US.NationalWeatherService.Boston.gov



lucky921;1707543 said:


> Went to do some salting and the fn magic salt froze so fn hard yet the spill over nice and soft so no need to fix my buddies to do a
> Few place fun fun


Same thing happened to me! 2 cases of windshield washer fluid and I was back in business. good times...


----------



## SnowFakers

50 degrees! Yuk!


----------



## SnowFakers

Only 14*F right now.


----------



## nepatsfan

siteworkplus;1707688 said:


> Call me, I have plenty of storage
> 
> You have my #


I'll give you a call tomorrow, thanks


----------



## KartAnimal29

Freezing Rain is on it's way right now. JFK is shut down right now due to a plane skidding off the runway. Monday night into Tuesday morning looks like Black Ice


----------



## lucky921

vlc;1708699 said:


> Here ya go. http://www.facebook.com/US.NationalWeatherService.Boston.gov
> 
> Same thing happened to me! 2 cases of windshield washer fluid and I was back in business. good times...


Thanks might have to do that today Can't beleave it froze between my sites then again it was below zero


----------



## ducaticorse

nepatsfan;1707562 said:


> anybody local want to split a load of salt. I really don't have the space for 24 tons.


What are you paying a ton at that amount?


----------



## siteworkplus

ducaticorse;1709619 said:


> What are you paying a ton at that amount?


I can get it p/u for 90per
495/90 area


----------



## SnowFakers

Everything is slick out there. Big sheet of ice. Going out to through some salt down on my customers with steep driveways once im done with my strobes


----------



## BBC co

vlc;1708699 said:


> Here ya go. http://www.facebook.com/US.NationalWeatherService.Boston.gov
> nice ty
> 
> PUBLIC INFORMATION STATEMENT
> SPOTTER REPORTS
> NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE TAUNTON MA
> 739 PM EST FRI JAN 03 2014
> 
> THE FOLLOWING ARE UNOFFICIAL OBSERVATIONS TAKEN DURING THE STORM THAT
> AFFECTING OUR REGION THURSDAY AND FRIDAY...JANUARY 2 AND 3.
> APPRECIATION IS EXTENDED TO HIGHWAY DEPARTMENTS...COOPERATIVE
> OBSERVERS...SKYWARN SPOTTERS AND MEDIA FOR THESE REPORTS. THIS
> SUMMARY IS ALSO AVAILABLE ON OUR HOME PAGE AT WEATHER.GOV/BOSTON
> 
> ********************STORM TOTAL SNOWFALL********************
> 
> LOCATION STORM TOTAL TIME/DATE COMMENTS
> SNOWFALL OF
> /INCHES/ MEASUREMENT
> 
> CONNECTICUT
> 
> ...HARTFORD COUNTY...
> CANTON 7.5 738 AM 1/03 TRAINED SPOTTER
> 1 WNW WINDSOR LOCKS 7.2 1257 PM 1/03 BRADLEY AIRPORT
> SOUTH WINDSOR 7.0 926 AM 1/03 TRAINED SPOTTER
> FARMINGTON 7.0 500 AM 1/03 DEPT OF HIGHWAYS
> GRANBY 7.0 1052 AM 1/03 NWS EMPLOYEE
> MANCHESTER 6.0 220 PM 1/03 TRAINED SPOTTER
> EAST HARTLAND 6.0 927 AM 1/03 HAM RADIO
> NORTH GRANBY 5.8 855 AM 1/03 TRAINED SPOTTER
> WINDSOR 5.8 715 AM 1/03 HAM RADIO
> WETHERSFIELD 5.5 403 PM 1/03 HAM RADIO
> BURLINGTON 5.5 952 AM 1/03 TRAINED SPOTTER
> EAST FARMINGTON HEIG 5.0 714 AM 1/03 TRAINED SPOTTER
> AVON 5.0 831 AM 1/03 TRAINED SPOTTER
> EAST HARTFORD 4.0 930 AM 1/03 HAM RADIO
> 
> ...TOLLAND COUNTY...
> STAFFORDVILLE 7.4 909 AM 1/03 CO-OP OBSERVER
> TOLLAND 7.3 639 AM 1/03 TRAINED SPOTTER
> STAFFORD SPRINGS 7.2 1050 AM 1/03 TRAINED SPOTTER
> SOMERS 6.5 1031 AM 1/03 TRAINED SPOTTER
> COVENTRY 6.1 837 AM 1/03 TRAINED SPOTTER
> VERNON 6.0 929 AM 1/03 HAM RADIO
> UNION 6.0 500 AM 1/03 DEPT OF HIGHWAYS
> STORRS 5.5 1229 PM 1/03 TRAINED SPOTTER
> 
> ...WINDHAM COUNTY...
> BROOKLYN 6.5 449 AM 1/03 HAM RADIO
> KILLINGLY 6.1 1229 PM 1/03 TRAINED SPOTTER
> HAMPTON 6.0 730 AM 1/03 COOP OBSERVER
> NORTH GROSVENOR DALE 6.0 730 AM 1/03 COOP OBSERVER
> ASHFORD 5.5 1000 AM 1/03 HAM RADIO
> DANIELSON 5.2 754 AM 1/03 HAM RADIO
> PUTNAM 5.0 500 AM 1/03 DEPT OF HIGHWAYS
> POMFRET CENTER 5.0 829 AM 1/03 TRAINED SPOTTER
> THOMPSON 3.9 847 AM 1/03 TRAINED SPOTTER
> 
> MASSACHUSETTS
> 
> ...BARNSTABLE COUNTY...
> BREWSTER 16.0 207 PM 1/03 HAM RADIO
> YARMOUTH 15.0 1112 AM 1/03 HAM RADIO
> HARWICH 15.0 850 AM 1/03 HAM RADIO
> WEST BARNSTABLE 14.0 1013 AM 1/03 HAM RADIO
> BOURNE 14.0 931 AM 1/03 HAM RADIO
> SANDWICH 14.0 1018 AM 1/03 HAM RADIO
> YARMOUTHPORT 14.0 729 AM 1/03 HAM RADIO
> WOODS HOLE 13.1 1200 PM 1/03 COOP OBSERVER
> FALMOUTH 13.0 1207 PM 1/03 HAM RADIO
> HYANNIS 13.0 1012 AM 1/03 HAM RADIO
> CENTERVILLE 12.7 1247 PM 1/03 TRAINED SPOTTER
> HARWICHPORT 12.0 905 AM 1/03 HAM RADIO
> WELLFLEET 12.0 1008 AM 1/03 HAM RADIO
> EASTHAM 12.0 941 AM 1/03 PUBLIC
> EAST FALMOUTH 11.5 709 AM 1/03 TRAINED SPOTTER
> SOUTH DENNIS 11.3 902 AM 1/03 GENERAL PUBLIC
> EAST SANDWICH 10.3 600 AM 1/03 COOP OBSERVER
> NORTH FALMOUTH 10.0 552 AM 1/03 HAM RADIO
> SOUTH YARMOUTH 10.0 757 AM 1/03 HAM RADIO
> CHATHAM 8.7 730 AM 1/03 COOP OBSERVER
> WAQUOIT 8.0 604 AM 1/03 HAM RADIO
> SOUTH SAGAMORE 7.0 612 AM 1/03 HAM RADIO
> 
> ...BRISTOL COUNTY...
> ACUSHNET 10.5 526 AM 1/03 HAM RADIO
> SOMERSET 9.8 233 PM 1/03 HAM RADIO
> MANSFIELD 9.6 841 AM 1/03 TRAINED SPOTTER
> NEW BEDFORD 9.5 421 PM 1/03 HAM RADIO
> FALL RIVER 9.4 907 AM 1/03 HAM RADIO
> TAUNTON 9.2 1200 PM 1/03 NWS OFFICE
> NORTH ACUSHNET 8.5 609 AM 1/03 HAM RADIO
> DIGHTON 8.5 630 AM 1/03 NWS EMPLOYEE
> ATTLEBORO 8.5 1253 PM 1/03 TRAINED SPOTTER
> REHOBOTH 8.4 508 PM 1/03 NWS EMPLOYEE
> FAIRHAVEN 7.3 1031 AM 1/03 HAM RADIO
> 
> ...DUKES COUNTY...
> OAK BLUFFS 10.0 909 AM 1/03 HAM RADIO
> EDGARTOWN 8.2 900 AM 1/03 COOP OBSERVER
> 
> ...ESSEX COUNTY...
> BOXFORD 23.8 619 AM 1/03 HAM RADIO
> TOPSFIELD 23.5 628 AM 1/03 HAM RADIO
> MANCHESTER 20.6 1230 PM 1/03 TRAINED SPOTTER
> HAMILTON 18.5 938 AM 1/03 GENERAL PUBLIC
> GEORGETOWN 18.0 912 AM 1/03 HAM RADIO
> ROWLEY 18.0 744 AM 1/03 HAM RADIO
> SWAMPSCOTT 16.1 243 PM 1/03 GENERAL PUBLIC
> SALEM 15.0 140 PM 1/03 TRAINED SPOTTER
> LYNN 15.0 708 AM 1/03 HAM RADIO
> BEVERLY 14.0 906 AM 1/03 GENERAL PUBLIC
> MARBLEHEAD 12.5 925 AM 1/03 TRAINED SPOTTER
> GLOUCESTER 12.0 547 PM 1/03 TRAINED SPOTTER
> WEST PEABODY 12.0 843 AM 1/03 HAM RADIO
> SALISBURY 12.0 740 AM 1/03 COOP OBSERVER
> METHUEN 12.0 948 AM 1/03 GENERAL PUBLIC
> LAWRENCE 9.0 800 AM 1/03 COOP OBSERVER
> 
> ...FRANKLIN COUNTY...
> ASHFIELD 11.2 644 AM 1/03 TRAINED SPOTTER
> GREENFIELD 11.0 629 AM 1/03 HAM RADIO
> LEYDEN 9.0 725 AM 1/03 HAM RADIO
> NORTHFIELD 6.5 1111 AM 1/03 TRAINED SPOTTER
> HEATH 6.3 500 AM 1/03 SPOTTER
> CHARLEMONT 5.5 756 AM 1/03 HAM RADIO
> SUNDERLAND 5.3 730 AM 1/03 COOP OBSERVER
> 
> ...HAMPDEN COUNTY...
> WEST SPRINGFIELD 8.5 842 AM 1/03 HAM RADIO
> HOLYOKE 7.0 455 AM 1/03 MEDIA
> SPRINGFIELD 7.0 714 AM 1/03 HAM RADIO
> CHESTER 6.0 505 AM 1/03 HAM RADIO
> MONSON 6.0 1003 AM 1/03 TRAINED SPOTTER
> CHICOPEE 6.0 455 AM 1/03 MEDIA
> SOUTHWICK 6.0 955 AM 1/03 TRAINED SPOTTER
> WESTFIELD 6.0 800 AM 1/03 COOP OBSERVER
> AGAWAM 5.0 455 AM 1/03 MEDIA
> 
> ...HAMPSHIRE COUNTY...
> PLAINFIELD 7.8 724 AM 1/03 TRAINED SPOTTER
> SOUTH HADLEY 7.0 1050 AM 1/03 TRAINED SPOTTER
> WARE 6.0 728 AM 1/03 HAM RADIO
> WESTHAMPTON 5.5 448 PM 1/03 TRAINED SPOTTER
> WORTHINGTON 5.3 715 AM 1/03 COOP OBSERVER
> NORTHAMPTON 5.1 831 AM 1/03 TRAINED SPOTTER
> AMHERST 5.0 854 AM 1/03 TRAINED SPOTTER
> 
> ...MIDDLESEX COUNTY...
> WAKEFIELD 16.1 957 AM 1/03 TRAINED SPOTTER
> MELROSE 14.0 1255 PM 1/03 TRAINED SPOTTER
> WINCHESTER 14.0 116 PM 1/03 TRAINED SPOTTER
> WILMINGTON 13.5 1228 PM 1/03 GENERAL PUBLIC
> READING 10.6 227 PM 1/03 TRAINED SPOTTER
> NATICK 10.1 730 AM 1/03 COOP OBSERVER
> FRAMINGHAM 10.0 1030 AM 1/03 HAM RADIO
> TOWNSEND 9.8 844 AM 1/03 TRAINED SPOTTER
> MAYNARD 9.5 730 AM 1/03 COOP OBSERVER
> WALTHAM 9.0 949 AM 1/03 HAM RADIO
> TYNGSBORO 9.0 103 PM 1/03 TRAINED SPOTTER
> PEPPERELL 8.4 200 PM 1/03 TRAINED SPOTTER
> NORTH CHELMSFORD 8.3 853 AM 1/03 HAM RADIO
> HOLLISTON 7.7 1017 AM 1/03 TRAINED SPOTTER
> HUDSON 7.7 700 AM 1/03 CO-OP OBSERVER
> ACTON 7.5 820 AM 1/03 TRAINED SPOTTER
> GROTON 7.5 728 PM 1/03 TRAINED SPOTTER
> CARLISLE 7.2 1041 AM 1/03 GENERAL PUBLIC
> CONCORD 7.2 1030 AM 1/03 TRAINED SPOTTER
> AYER 7.2 911 AM 1/03 TRAINED SPOTTER
> DRACUT 7.1 1240 PM 1/03 TRAINED SPOTTER
> WESTFORD 7.0 755 AM 1/03 HAM RADIO
> LOWELL 7.0 600 AM 1/03 COOP OBSERVER
> NEWTON 6.7 1035 AM 1/03 HAM RADIO
> WAYLAND 6.5 1028 AM 1/03 HAM RADIO
> 
> ...NANTUCKET COUNTY...
> NANTUCKET 10.0 857 AM 1/03 HAM RADIO
> 
> ...NORFOLK COUNTY...
> SOUTH WEYMOUTH 15.0 929 AM 1/03 MEDIA
> BLUE HILLS 14.9 715 AM 1/03 COOP OBSERVER
> RANDOLPH 13.5 1128 AM 1/03 TRAINED SPOTTER
> BRAINTREE 13.1 1108 AM 1/03 HAM RADIO
> QUINCY 11.5 1251 PM 1/03 GENERAL PUBLIC
> NORWOOD 10.4 1100 AM 1/03 NWS EMPLOYEE
> WESTWOOD 10.0 1024 AM 1/03 TRAINED SPOTTER
> MILLIS 10.0 119 PM 1/03 TRAINED SPOTTER
> FOXBORO 9.1 1120 AM 1/03 TRAINED SPOTTER
> WEST WALPOLE 9.0 1023 AM 1/03 HAM RADIO
> WALPOLE 8.9 910 AM 1/03 HAM RADIO
> FRANKLIN 7.8 1019 AM 1/03 HAM RADIO
> 
> ...PLYMOUTH COUNTY...
> PLYMOUTH 17.0 952 AM 1/03 GENERAL PUBLIC
> ROCKLAND 16.0 740 AM 1/03 TRAINED SPOTTER
> HINGHAM 14.0 836 AM 1/03 CO-OP OBSERVER
> HANSON 13.5 1105 AM 1/03 HAM RADIO
> KINGSTON 13.0 650 AM 1/03 TRAINED SPOTTER
> CARVER 12.5 1030 AM 1/03 TRAINED SPOTTER
> HALIFAX 12.2 728 AM 1/03 TRAINED SPOTTER
> MIDDLEBORO 12.1 730 AM 1/03 COOP OBSERVER
> WEST WAREHAM 10.6 1100 AM 1/03 TRAINED SPOTTER
> LAKEVILLE 10.0 1139 AM 1/03 TRAINED SPOTTER
> MARSHFIELD 10.0 1200 PM 1/03 NWS EMPLOYEE
> ROCHESTER 9.7 800 AM 1/03 COOP OBSERVER
> BRIDGEWATER 9.5 730 AM 1/03 COOP OBSERVER
> 
> ...SUFFOLK COUNTY...
> BOSTON 17.8 1011 AM 1/03 GENERAL PUBLIC
> 1 N EAST BOSTON 15.1 1155 AM 1/03 LOGAN AIRPORT
> WINTHROP 15.1 1155 AM 1/03 TRAINED SPOTTER
> CHELSEA 13.0 1021 AM 1/03 TRAINED SPOTTER
> WEST ROXBURY 11.5 1122 AM 1/03 TRAINED SPOTTER
> BRIGHTON 9.5 1130 AM 1/03 COCORAHS OBSERVER
> 
> ...WORCESTER COUNTY...
> SHREWSBURY 12.5 647 AM 1/03 GENERAL PUBLIC
> 3 WNW WORCESTER 10.3 836 AM 1/03 ORH AIRPORT
> MILFORD 9.5 734 AM 1/03 GENERAL PUBLIC
> TEMPLETON 8.2 646 PM 1/03 TRAINED SPOTTER
> LUNENBURG 8.2 1138 AM 1/03 TRAINED SPOTTER
> BERLIN 8.1 1015 AM 1/03 GENERAL PUBLIC
> AUBURN 8.0 1000 AM 1/03 SPOTTER
> HUBBARDSTON 7.0 730 AM 1/03 COOP OBSERVER
> LANCASTER 7.0 704 AM 1/03 HAM RADIO
> ASHBURNHAM 7.0 815 AM 1/03 CO-OP OBSERVER
> HOPEDALE 6.5 1120 AM 1/03 HAM RADIO
> LEOMINSTER 6.5 900 AM 1/03 TRAINED SPOTTER
> BROOKFIELD 6.0 715 AM 1/03 TRAINED SPOTTER
> WESTBOROUGH 6.0 943 AM 1/03 NWS EMPLOYEE
> GARDNER 6.0 541 AM 1/03 HAM RADIO
> UPTON 5.8 136 PM 1/03 TRAINED SPOTTER
> NORTHBRIDGE 5.5 730 AM 1/03 COOP OBSERVER
> ROYALSTON 5.1 730 AM 1/03 COOP OBSERVER
> SOUTHBRIDGE 5.0 830 AM 1/03 TRAINED SPOTTER
> 
> NEW HAMPSHIRE
> 
> ...CHESHIRE COUNTY...
> WEST SWANZEY 9.0 500 AM 1/03 PUBLIC
> WALPOLE 8.1 915 AM 1/03 TRAINED SPOTTER
> KEENE 7.3 612 AM 1/03 COOP OBSERVER
> MARLBOROUGH 7.0 845 AM 1/03 HAM RADIO
> SWANZEY 7.0 1000 AM 1/03 TRAINED SPOTTER
> FITZWILLIAM 6.8 730 AM 1/03 COOP OBSERVER
> 
> ...HILLSBOROUGH COUNTY...
> PETERBOROUGH 9.5 800 AM 1/03 TRAINED SPOTTER
> GOFFSTOWN 9.3 1000 AM 1/03 TRAINED SPOTTER
> HUDSON 9.1 910 AM 1/03 TRAINED SPOTTER
> NORTH WEARE 9.0 1225 PM 1/03 TRAINED SPOTTER
> SOUTH WEARE 8.0 800 AM 1/03 TRAINED SPOTTER
> MANCHESTER 7.8 800 AM 1/03 COOP OBSERVER
> MILFORD 7.7 741 AM 1/03 HAM RADIO
> NEW BOSTON 7.1 106 PM 1/03 TRAINED SPOTTER
> NASHUA 6.8 900 AM 1/03 SPOTTER
> EAST MILFORD 6.0 730 AM 1/03 COOP OBSERVER
> MONT VERNON 6.0 140 PM 1/03 TRAINED SPOTTER
> 
> RHODE ISLAND
> 
> ...BRISTOL COUNTY...
> BRISTOL 9.0 932 AM 1/03 HAM RADIO
> WARREN 8.4 855 AM 1/03 TRAINED SPOTTER
> BARRINGTON 6.0 457 AM 1/03 MEDIA
> 
> ...KENT COUNTY...
> WEST WARWICK 9.0 913 AM 1/03 TRAINED SPOTTER
> COVENTRY 8.5 832 AM 1/03 TRAINED SPOTTER
> WARWICK 8.0 1239 PM 1/03 TRAINED SPOTTER
> 2 NNW WARWICK 7.2 116 PM 1/03 TF GREEN AIRPORT
> GREENE 6.0 849 AM 1/03 TRAINED SPOTTER
> 
> ...NEWPORT COUNTY...
> MIDDLETOWN 8.8 846 AM 1/03 HAM RADIO
> LITTLE COMPTON 7.7 346 PM 1/03 TRAINED SPOTTER
> PORTSMOUTH 7.2 204 PM 1/03 HAM RADIO
> 
> ...PROVIDENCE COUNTY...
> PAWTUCKET 11.0 1032 AM 1/03 HAM RADIO
> EAST PROVIDENCE 8.5 1009 AM 1/03 HAM RADIO
> NORTH PROVIDENCE 8.5 823 AM 1/03 GENERAL PUBLIC
> WOONSOCKET 8.0 457 AM 1/03 MEDIA
> PROVIDENCE 8.0 810 AM 1/03 TRAINED SPOTTER
> WEST GLOCESTER 7.8 757 AM 1/03 TRAINED SPOTTER
> SMITHFIELD 7.5 753 AM 1/03 HAM RADIO
> CUMBERLAND 7.1 500 AM 1/03 NWS EMPLOYEE
> NORTH FOSTER 7.0 950 AM 1/03 CO-OP OBSERVER
> CRANSTON 7.0 640 AM 1/03 MEDIA
> BURRILLVILLE 7.0 804 AM 1/03 GENERAL PUBLIC
> 
> ...WASHINGTON COUNTY...
> CHARLESTOWN 8.0 747 AM 1/03 HAM RADIO
> SOUTH KINGSTOWN 8.0 810 AM 1/03 TRAINED SPOTTER
> NORTH KINGSTOWN 7.0 815 AM 1/03 TRAINED SPOTTER
> WESTERLY 7.0 1222 PM 1/03 TRAINED SPOTTER
> 
> $$


----------



## BBC co

here is a link to nws totals map that u can actually see a map of totals ( prototype - Under Development )
http://www.erh.noaa.gov/hydromet/hydrometDisplay.php?event=stormTotalv3_72&element=snow&centeron=BOX


----------



## vlc

Alright, everything's starting to freeze here! Spreader is loaded and ready to go. Heading out at 3am to make some quick $$


----------



## vlc

Hmm just saw the forecast. Supposed to warm up overnight and rain pretty much all night and day? That changes things.


----------



## lucky921

vlc;1710367 said:


> Hmm just saw the forecast. Supposed to warm up overnight and rain pretty much all night and day? That changes things.


 Ya But will need for Tuesday morning


----------



## nepatsfan

ducaticorse;1709619 said:


> What are you paying a ton at that amount?


@75 delivered


----------



## ducaticorse

nepatsfan;1710429 said:


> @75 delivered


That's really really good for magic salt. I pay 100 an individual ton picked up, I just go there before a storm and have them load my spreaders. (No overhead or storage to deal with, and the distribution yard is a half mile from my yard


----------



## lucky921

ducaticorse;1710573 said:


> That's really really good for magic salt. I pay 100 an individual ton picked up, I just go there before a storm and have them load my spreaders. (No overhead or storage to deal with, and the distribution yard is a half mile from my yard


Where you at I pay a $184 per yard and no half yards


----------



## CCL Landscaping

ducaticorse;1710573 said:


> That's really really good for magic salt. I pay 100 an individual ton picked up, I just go there before a storm and have them load my spreaders. (No overhead or storage to deal with, and the distribution yard is a half mile from my yard


I believe that's for reg salt


----------



## ducaticorse

lucky921;1710587 said:


> Where you at I pay a $184 per yard and no half yards


East Cambridge. And a yard is more than a ton. But not 84 dollars more, lol.


----------



## ducaticorse

CCL Landscaping;1710589 said:


> I believe that's for reg salt


Looking back, I believe you're right... I got him confused with another guy that buys bulk magic.


----------



## chrisf250

Where are you getting magic for 100 a ton, that's less than what I'm getting reg salt for. Magic @150 and straight @105


----------



## Maleko

I still can't believe its gonna be 45 tomorrow then 7 degrees at night. Gonna be crazy ice.


----------



## vlc

ducaticorse;1710573 said:


> That's really really good for magic salt. I pay 100 an individual ton picked up, I just go there before a storm and have them load my spreaders. (No overhead or storage to deal with, and the distribution yard is a half mile from my yard


I'm paying 118/ton for magic delivered from Boston. (Probably the same place you get it) The place closer to me charges 150/ton picked up and they mix it pretty weak. I had a load from them freeze up my drag chain at just under 20 degrees.


----------



## leigh

So much for the "warmup" Missed all the playoff games! Good thing it's Sunday , spent 6 hrs salting and cleaning up lots that I thought would have melted off. Got to listen to the packers game on radio at least.


----------



## ducaticorse

chrisf250;1710610 said:


> Where are you getting magic for 100 a ton, that's less than what I'm getting reg salt for. Magic @150 and straight @105


Where are you located?


----------



## ducaticorse

vlc;1710668 said:


> I'm paying 118/ton for magic delivered from Boston. (Probably the same place you get it) The place closer to me charges 150/ton picked up and they mix it pretty weak. I had a load from them freeze up my drag chain at just under 20 degrees.


I got 1.8 ton yesterday and it was WET. Stuff works the beezkneez and I cant beat the price or location. If you had a freeze up at 20 degrees, they must be mixing it RALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY weak... I have never had an issue with freezing with magic, at any temp.


----------



## KartAnimal29

It's Icing up here in Central CT right now


----------



## chrisf250

ducaticorse;1710706 said:


> Where are you located?


I'm
In Woburn


----------



## CashinH&P

Out salting in Manchester nh now.


----------



## wilsonsground

CashinH&P;1710901 said:


> Out salting in Manchester nh now.


You do realize temps are going up as the night goes on right? And all your salt will be washed away tomorrow and you'll be re salting tomorrow night/early Tuesday morning.


----------



## CashinH&P

wilsonsground;1710921 said:


> You do realize temps are going up as the night goes on right? And all your salt will be washed away tomorrow and you'll be re salting tomorrow night/early Tuesday morning.


 zero tolerance accounts need to be done.


----------



## gtmustang00

CashinH&P;1710941 said:


> zero tolerance accounts need to be done.


Should have been done earlier when temps were below freezing.


----------



## CashinH&P

gtmustang00;1710946 said:


> Should have been done earlier when temps were below freezing.


most were just getting in right now


----------



## 07PSDCREW

http://www.centralparts.com/accesso...ber-snowdeflector-kit-extreme-v-series/18062/

Does anyone know if this is the real fisher deflector? The dealer local is 150$ more.

[/QUOTE]=SnowFakers;1706455]You going to get a rubber deflector for the tops to help with the snow coming over the plow? I know with all the fluffy snow we got with this last storm they don't help much but having that much coming onto the windshield would drive me nuts. Maybe it was the video but it seemed like a lot.[/QUOTE]


----------



## wilsonsground

07PSDCREW;1711026 said:


> http://www.centralparts.com/accesso...ber-snowdeflector-kit-extreme-v-series/18062/
> 
> Does anyone know if this is the real fisher deflector? The dealer local is 150$ more.


=SnowFakers;1706455]You going to get a rubber deflector for the tops to help with the snow coming over the plow? I know with all the fluffy snow we got with this last storm they don't help much but having that much coming onto the windshield would drive me nuts. Maybe it was the video but it seemed like a lot.[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]

Waste of money IMO. I bought a 9.6 SS XV this fall, left over, and it came with the flap. They're not the money to me.


----------



## lucky921

ducaticorse;1710714 said:


> I got 1.8 ton yesterday and it was WET. Stuff works the beezkneez and I cant beat the price or location. If you had a freeze up at 20 degrees, they must be mixing it RALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY weak... I have never had an issue with freezing with magic, at any temp.


Hey where are you getting it might be worth it for me to go there thanks


----------



## eastcoastjava

wilsonsground;1711032 said:


> =SnowFakers;1706455]You going to get a rubber deflector for the tops to help with the snow coming over the plow? I know with all the fluffy snow we got with this last storm they don't help much but having that much coming onto the windshield would drive me nuts. Maybe it was the video but it seemed like a lot.


[/QUOTE]

Waste of money IMO. I bought a 9.6 SS XV this fall, left over, and it came with the flap. They're not the money to me.[/QUOTE]

my buddy made one for his V out of a conveyor belt that he cut and drilled. Thing looks just like any other deflector and works awesome from what he tells me. Costed him nothing.


----------



## ducaticorse

lucky921;1711087 said:


> Hey where are you getting it might be worth it for me to go there thanks


Boston. I was in Dracut this week, and I'll tell you unless you are paying upwards of $150+ a ton, it's not worth it. That's like a two hour round trip... If you could hire a triaxel to drop you a load it would probably make more sense and be a little cheaper per ton.

I just saw what you are paying. A cubic yard of wet salt (magic) is significantly more than a US ton of wet salt (magic). Just for the sake of an apples to apples comparison...


----------



## nepatsfan

CCL Landscaping;1710589 said:


> I believe that's for reg salt


yes, straight salt not magic


----------



## lucky921

ducaticorse;1711188 said:


> Boston. I was in Dracut this week, and I'll tell you unless you are paying upwards of $150+ a ton, it's not worth it. That's like a two hour round trip... If you could hire a triaxel to drop you a load it would probably make more sense and be a little cheaper per ton.
> 
> I just saw what you are paying. A cubic yard of wet salt (magic) is significantly more than a US ton of wet salt (magic). Just for the sake of an apples to apples comparison...


I don't plow up here I'm in eastboston saugus Lynn so boston nothin and Chelsea basically 100?a ton and now they really don't want the small guys in there they have hours for us that you can go there I paid $194 with tax the other day and it froze befor my third lot


----------



## leigh

What a difference 12 hrs makes. Salting frozen rain yesterday, now wondering if there will be any snow left at all!This fog,rain and 55 deg weather is a ski area s worst enemy! 9" snow gone in 12 hrs.


----------



## BillyRgn

Don't worry it will be icy tonight / tomorrow morning


----------



## ducaticorse

lucky921;1711236 said:


> I don't plow up here I'm in eastboston saugus Lynn so boston nothin and Chelsea basically 100?a ton and now they really don't want the small guys in there they have hours for us that you can go there I paid $194 with tax the other day and it froze befor my third lot


YEah, you don't have that issue with good magic.


----------



## backupbuddy

ducaticorse;17111 88 said:


> Boston. I was in Dracut this week, and I'll tell you unless you are paying upwards of $150+ a ton, it's not worth it. That's like a two hour round trip... If you could hire a triaxel to drop you a load it would probably make more sense and be a little cheaper per ton.
> 
> I just saw what you are paying. A cubic yard of wet salt (magic) is significantly more than a US ton of wet salt (magic). Just for the sake of an apples to apples comparison...


I just have to say there are to different types of magic salt. Also the true name is Ice be gone magic. The two are 1 & 2.
2 is a light brown or greenish color which is made with molasses and magnesium chloride. 1 is a dark brown and is made with distillates from vodka and rum production and magnesium chloride this is the stuff you want to be buying this gives you the residual properties. The 2 does not. Plus watch out for your supplier cutting it with salt


----------



## lucky921

ducaticorse;1711348 said:


> YEah, you don't have that issue with good magic.


So where the place you can anyone go there to load a truch up I don't want to use this **** again and yes it has a greenish tint to it didn't think it was the good stuff


----------



## lucky921

lucky921;1711421 said:


> So where the place you can anyone go there to load a truch up I don't want to use this **** again and yes it has a greenish tint to it didn't think it was the good stuff


Just called them and they said they having a big problem with it in there trucks. To. And said with this cold and being wet it will freeze nice ha


----------



## unhcp

Any news on when the next storm could be?


----------



## vlc

unhcp;1711471 said:


> Any news on when the next storm could be?


Hopefully not until at least Wednesday. I have a truck going in the shop... Again


----------



## ducaticorse

backupbuddy;1711350 said:


> I just have to say there are to different types of magic salt. Also the true name is Ice be gone magic. The two are 1 & 2.
> 2 is a light brown or greenish color which is made with molasses and magnesium chloride. 1 is a dark brown and is made with distillates from vodka and rum production and magnesium chloride this is the stuff you want to be buying this gives you the residual properties. The 2 does not. Plus watch out for your supplier cutting it with salt


 The stuff I get is ice be gone, and it wreaks of molasses. There is no tint either, it's straight brown, and looks like sand from a distance.

Only thing is that they are both salt based products treated with a respective liquid. I don't follow you when you say beware of a supplier who cuts it with salt, the primary ingredient is salt that is treated with the enhancement liquid at a rate of 8 gallons to a ton.

http://ibgmagic.com/ibg-magic-solid/


----------



## lucky921

ducaticorse;1711511 said:


> ^ true story. The stuff I get is ice be gone, and it wreaks of molasses. There is no tint either, it's straight brown, and looks like sand from a distance.


Hey where can I get it Boston Cambridge don't care thanks


----------



## CCL Landscaping

nepatsfan;1711214 said:


> yes, straight salt not magic


I'd be heading Dow to load up if that was the case


----------



## mansf123

Is magic salt still corrosive? We started using it this year and it works great


----------



## CCL Landscaping

ducaticorse;1711511 said:


> The stuff I get is ice be gone, and it wreaks of molasses. There is no tint either, it's straight brown, and looks like sand from a distance.
> 
> Only thing is that they are both salt based products treated with a respective liquid. I don't follow you when you say beware of a supplier who cuts it with salt, the primary ingredient is salt that is treated with the enhancement liquid at a rate of 8 gallons to a ton.
> 
> http://ibgmagic.com/ibg-magic-solid/


Some people will take the salt that is treated and mix it with salt hat wasn't treated to lower cost. Its like what drug dealers do. Haha


----------



## vlc

I got the dark brown ice b gone magic delivered from Boston. Must be the same place you get it. Only going to get it from there from now on. Works much better than the place in Hudson.

As far as corrosiveness, they claim it is far less corrosive than straight salt.


----------



## lucky921

vlc;1711609 said:


> I got the dark brown ice b gone magic delivered from Boston. Must be the same place you get it. Only going to get it from there from now on. Works much better than the place in Hudson.
> 
> As far as corrosiveness, they claim it is far less corrosive than straight salt.


Hey you got the name or phone number for the place thanks


----------



## backupbuddy

lucky921;1711447 said:


> Just called them and they said they having a big problem with it in there trucks. To. And said with this cold and being wet it will freeze nice ha


That's because it's not the IBG magic 1 it won't freeze to -35f


----------



## backupbuddy

vlc;1711609 said:


> I got the dark brown ice b gone magic delivered from Boston. Must be the same place you get it. Only going to get it from there from now on. Works much better than the place in Hudson.
> 
> As far as corrosiveness, they claim it is far less corrosive than straight salt.


What was the place you got it there is only certain places that sell true and there on there website so these are the ones I would trust.


----------



## lucky921

backupbuddy;1711662 said:


> What was the place you got it there is only certain places that sell true and there on there website so these are the ones I would trust.


They use to be a dealer but not anymore trying to find the one in Boston to get some for tonight


----------



## backupbuddy

lucky921;1711680 said:


> They use to be a dealer but not anymore trying to find the one in Boston to get some for tonight


Pa landers in Plymouth?


----------



## vlc

Not sure the places name. I have a local guy with a tri axle pick it up from a licensed dealer. Pretty sure he said he picks it up in Boston.


----------



## lucky921

vlc;1711754 said:


> Not sure the places name. I have a local guy with a tri axle pick it up from a licensed dealer. Pretty sure he said he picks it up in Boston.


You got a number or address it not listed on there site thanks


----------



## lucky921

Does anyone no the name or phone number of the magic salt dealer in Boston area thanks


----------



## ducaticorse

CCL Landscaping;1711593 said:


> Some people will take the salt that is treated and mix it with salt hat wasn't treated to lower cost. Its like what drug dealers do. Haha


Anyone who deals bulk ibg magic granule will certainly mix their own batches at their yard. Ibg magic liquid comes in drums, totes and tankers. And is sold to salt yards so they may mix their own. So yeah, they are most certainly going to mix their own salt in lol. The concentration is 8 gallons of liquid ibg magic per us ton.


----------



## ducaticorse

mansf123;1711590 said:


> Is magic salt still corrosive? We started using it this year and it works great


It has saline neutralizes in it that retards corrosion but does not all out prevent it. Compared with straight salt, it is significantly less corrosive.


----------



## siteworkplus

lucky921;1711827 said:


> Does anyone no the name or phone number of the magic salt dealer in Boston area thanks


New England snowfighters AKA groundskeeper in Ashland and Framingham sells it @ $110 p/u.
They will also come to your yard and treat your salt


----------



## brimfield

07PSDCREW;1711026 said:


> http://www.centralparts.com/accesso...ber-snowdeflector-kit-extreme-v-series/18062/
> 
> Does anyone know if this is the real fisher deflector? The dealer local is 150$ more.


=SnowFakers;1706455]You going to get a rubber deflector for the tops to help with the snow coming over the plow? I know with all the fluffy snow we got with this last storm they don't help much but having that much coming onto the windshield would drive me nuts. Maybe it was the video but it seemed like a lot.[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]

seen one on another site for $201

http://www.zequip.com/store/fisherrubbdefl.html


----------



## vlc

siteworkplus;1711966 said:


> New England snowfighters AKA groundskeeper in Ashland and Framingham sells it @ $110 p/u.
> They will also come to your yard and treat your salt


That's pretty cool that they can treat your pile.

Did you get that leaf loader home alright?


----------



## siteworkplus

vlc;1712145 said:


> That's pretty cool that they can treat your pile.
> 
> Did you get that leaf loader home alright?


Yes, no issues, thanks

Got home and saw a 14' Uhaul box truck stuck in the stream next to my house.

The guy was following his gps that took him down a dirt road that we use for dirtbikes and atv's ONLY. Came to the stream crossing that I wont go over on my atv and decided to go for it. He's still there, hung up on a monster boulder inches from his fuel tank, in the middle of the stream(main feed for the lake).
He's gonna need a recovery vehicle if it can even get to him. I made an attempt to chain him out with the backhoe, to no avail and a broken chain, the whole time the little voice in my head sayin "no good deed goes unpunished". Decided i didnt want to be on the news and gave him the # to the local tow co. It's gettin cold and haven't seen any help yet. He thinks he might get fired. Gee ya think?


----------



## ducaticorse

siteworkplus;1712221 said:


> Yes, no issues, thanks
> 
> Got home and saw a 14' Uhaul box truck stuck in the stream next to my house.
> 
> The guy was following his gps that took him down a dirt road that we use for dirtbikes and atv's ONLY. Came to the stream crossing that I wont go over on my atv and decided to go for it. He's still there, hung up on a monster boulder inches from his fuel tank, in the middle of the stream(main feed for the lake).
> He's gonna need a recovery vehicle if it can even get to him. I made an attempt to chain him out with the backhoe, to no avail and a broken chain, the whole time the little voice in my head sayin "no good deed goes unpunished". Decided i didnt want to be on the news and gave him the # to the local tow co. It's gettin cold and haven't seen any help yet. He thinks he might get fired. Gee ya think?


If that fuel tank ruptures unto that stream hell have a 100k safe harbors hazmat clean up on his hands too. **** that. Had a crain operator rip his hydro tank open on a turn and it emptied right into a drain on the street. 86K clean up. ******* disaster.


----------



## siteworkplus

ducaticorse;1712281 said:


> If that fuel tank ruptures unto that stream hell have a 100k safe harbors hazmat clean up on his hands too. **** that. Had a crain operator rip his hydro tank open on a turn and it emptied right into a drain on the street. 86K clean up. ******* disaster.


Thats why I begged off. Theyr'e winching him off as we speak. gotta go ck this show out

Sounded ugly comin off the rocks. doubt he's gonna be drivin it.


----------



## vlc

No pics? Haha


----------



## siteworkplus

Gotta love GPS


----------



## mulcahy mowing

Lol Where did he see a road?


----------



## SnowFakers

I wouldn't go through that on my dirt bike. Well maybe I would


----------



## eastcoastjava

Haha, turn right NOW


----------



## KartAnimal29

siteworkplus;1712542 said:


> View attachment 131784
> Gotta love GPS


Also have to love Stupid people :laughing:


----------



## BillyRgn

I have to say, I was going to look at a truck a couple years ago and the gps told me to turn right on what ever road, so I don't see a sign so I figure it's just missing turns out the gps sent me down a common driveway that turned into a dirt road that was not accessable by vehicle I had to back track and try and get lost enough untill the gps would recalculate with a differnt route, gps a great thing to have but can sure be junk sometimes


----------



## eastcoastjava

GPS sent me into the ghettos of mattapan when I was looking for a mcdonalds. I felt out of place, didn't even want to stop felt like my trucks rims would have been stolen sitting at a stop sign


----------



## vlc

Oh man, that is too funny!


----------



## mansf123

Snowing like crazy in mansfield


----------



## vlc

Damn it! Went out to salt this morning and all my lots are bone dry.


----------



## ss502gmc

Had a snow squall blow through here just a little while ago, was gonna head out to salt earlier and saw that everything was dry and now there's a 1/2" on the ground so guess I'm heading out!


----------



## vlc

Anyone need some help out there? I have 3 tons of magic in my spreader. Haha! Guess I'm spinning it back out into my pile


----------



## nepatsfan

siteworkplus;1712542 said:


> View attachment 131784
> Gotta love GPS


:laughing::laughing::laughing:

At what point did that seem like the right way to go for that guy, gps or not?!?!?


----------



## nepatsfan

mulcahy mowing;1712545 said:


> Lol Where did he see a road?


HAHA....seriously- doesn't even look close to a passable rd!


----------



## Maleko

vlc;1712824 said:


> Damn it! Went out to salt this morning and all my lots are bone dry.


Same here.  loaded the sander up too last night. 
Have one lot that is so poorly pitched it always melts across and constantly freezes. Just a pain. Always going back to spot salt. Guess those puddles are getting a yard and half of salt. :laughing:
But man I s it cold this morning.


----------



## BBC co

ya this cold and yesterdays rain woudl of had us in a whole lot of snow if they were together, glady take the miss on that one. all pavement it pretty clear here was expecting it to all be ice


----------



## NAHA

When is our next storm? Iam getting bored already.


----------



## leigh

NAHA;1712901 said:


> When is our next storm? Iam getting bored already.


Nice one for Sat, 47 deg and rain! Get to watch the Pats !


----------



## BBC co

sat is showing on the gfs as snow but temps are real warm and accumulations are not showing on any models its a sit and wait to see storm (south shore looks like the mix line if any thing south is rain for sure) then there is a lil some thing monday looks like nothing, then the 15th is when snow shows again it looks but even that is a long way off and not a definate any thing just when the gfs shows next temps and precip working together


----------



## mjlawncare

Got some scraping and salting in this morning will take it


----------



## BillyRgn

Count on snow i am down one of my trucks, blew the tranny, put this one in a year ago with just over 50,000 miles, the truck now has just shy of 54,000 miles. Piece of shi*


----------



## ducaticorse

BillyRgn;1713269 said:


> Count on snow i am down one of my trucks, blew the tranny, put this one in a year ago with just over 50,000 miles, the truck now has just shy of 54,000 miles. Piece of shi*


What kind of tranny, new or used?


----------



## BillyRgn

ducaticorse;1713272 said:


> What kind of tranny, new or used?


It was a factory rebuild, automatic on a 2002 f-350


----------



## vlc

Maybe I'll finally have a chance to clean and winterize my summer equipment.


----------



## ducaticorse

BillyRgn;1713307 said:


> It was a factory rebuild, automatic on a 2002 f-350


That's gotta have a warranty.


----------



## BillyRgn

ducaticorse;1713406 said:


> That's gotta have a warranty.


18 month unlimited miles but they are dragging there feet, the company said they were sending one then they said I have to bring it to a certified garage for a full diagnostic


----------



## fireside

BillyRgn;1713269 said:


> Count on snow i am down one of my trucks, blew the tranny, put this one in a year ago with just over 50,000 miles, the truck now has just shy of 54,000 miles. Piece of shi*


Did you change the trans coolor and blow out the lines when it was replaced the first time? They have been known to clog coolers and make new trans fail


----------



## BillyRgn

Ya I replaced it as well as the lines, I think this time I'm gonna put a 6.0 cooler on it, it's huge compared to the 7.3 . Something had to be wrong with it from the start, I always thought it never shifted as smooth as the original.


----------



## ss502gmc

So it looks like we are gonna be snowless for quite some time... Not good at all


----------



## leigh

ss502gmc;1713688 said:


> So it looks like we are gonna be snowless for quite some time... Not good at all


Good for me! Head sidewalk man and his cousin who subs for me with his truck are leaving tomorrow for Cancun for a week, my wife is heading down to Naples Fla for a week.Then my brother in law,another sub, heads down to Fla for 10 days. Why am I stuck here? I thought I was the "boss". :crying:


----------



## BillyRgn

leigh;1713707 said:


> Good for me! Head sidewalk man and his cousin who subs for me with his truck are leaving tomorrow for Cancun for a week, my wife is heading down to Naples Fla for a week.Then my brother in law,another sub, heads down to Fla for 10 days. Why am I stuck here? I thought I was the "boss". :crying:


Sounds like your paying them to much !!


----------



## KartAnimal29

ss502gmc;1713688 said:


> So it looks like we are gonna be snowless for quite some time... Not good at all


10 more days


----------



## GMCHD plower

Kart your supposed to bring good news... None of this "10 more days" stuff...


----------



## KartAnimal29

GMCHD plower;1713799 said:


> Kart your supposed to bring good news... None of this "10 more days" stuff...


Well I could tell you that winter is over but for some reason I don't think you will believe me  This happens every season , don't worry about it. Things will get interesting again around the 17th. 2nd half of the month looks great for us.


----------



## jandjcarpentry

KartAnimal29;1713916 said:


> Well I could tell you that winter is over but for some reason I don't think you will believe me  This happens every season , don't worry about it. Things will get interesting again around the 17th. 2nd half of the month looks great for us.


Hope your right. I'm ready for more snow. This rain sucks!


----------



## KartAnimal29

jandjcarpentry;1713946 said:


> Hope your right. I'm ready for more snow. This rain sucks!


Might be 2 more Rain events till we switch back over to Snow but the end of the month looks good


----------



## camaro 77

anyone on here in the Norwood Ma area that would like a small acct My work needs to have plowing and sand or salt let me know it is one Rt 1 nice and easy.
Thanks Jeff


----------



## fireside

BillyRgn;1713444 said:


> Ya I replaced it as well as the lines, I think this time I'm gonna put a 6.0 cooler on it, it's huge compared to the 7.3 . Something had to be wrong with it from the start, I always thought it never shifted as smooth as the original.


Just another point did you change the sensors on the top of tran or did it come with all new.


----------



## mulcahy mowing

So cold out the supply pipes to my sink froze...


----------



## chevymanz28

camaro 77;1714476 said:


> anyone on here in the Norwood Ma area that would like a small acct My work needs to have plowing and sand or salt let me know it is one Rt 1 nice and easy.
> Thanks Jeff


what business is it? im in Norwood


----------



## camaro 77

it is called ride away handicap equipment we are in the same parking lot as ITT tech it is right next to boch Honda on the automile swing by and I can show you what we need to have done


----------



## Mysticlandscape

KartAnimal29;1713916 said:


> Well I could tell you that winter is over but for some reason I don't think you will believe me  This happens every season , don't worry about it. Things will get interesting again around the 17th. 2nd half of the month looks great for us.


What I want to hear. Me and the guys could use a little down time and I hurt my shoulder


----------



## vlc

My wife is psyched. Now I can get some projects done around the house.

Only thing I don't like about down time is I have to fight the urge to spend money. A 9.5' XV2 would look nice on the front of my truck...


----------



## mansf123

vlc;1715007 said:


> My wife is psyched. Now I can get some projects done around the house.
> 
> Only thing I don't like about down time is I have to fight the urge to spend money. A 9.5' XV2 would look nice on the front of my truck...


I have the same problem. Once I get bored I start wanting to go out and buy new toys


----------



## PORTER 05

Yup when I get bored I spend. Just dropped $1,400 at Brake and Clutch. Got a couple underbody boxes , load cover , tractor lights , bunch of strobes and LED lights.


----------



## KartAnimal29

Mysticlandscape;1715004 said:


> What I want to hear. Me and the guys could use a little down time and I hurt my shoulder


The 15th is starting to look better


----------



## NAHA

Any one wanna trade my 07 triumph daytona 675 for a bobcat/ skid steer


----------



## BillyRgn

I know this is a weather forum but I figured this is my best chance at finding something close, can anyone tell me where to get old conveyor belt or rubber mats, I need to make a large flap for a a truck I just added a sander to. Everything I had I've used up on the other trucks, looking for something round 3-4 feet wide and long enough to hang low and still be long enough to keep salt from falling between the bumper and bed. If someone can point me in the right direction that would be great dosen't have to be fancy, and don't want to spend a ton if I don't have to. Thanks


----------



## gtmustang00

BillyRgn;1715132 said:


> I know this is a weather forum but I figured this is my best chance at finding something close, can anyone tell me where to get old conveyor belt or rubber mats, I need to make a large flap for a a truck I just added a sander to. Everything I had I've used up on the other trucks, looking for something round 3-4 feet wide and long enough to hang low and still be long enough to keep salt from falling between the bumper and bed. If someone can point me in the right direction that would be great dosen't have to be fancy, and don't want to spend a ton if I don't have to. Thanks


Go to a truck upfitter place and grab 2 or 3 of the truck mudflaps. Works perfectly.


----------



## siteworkplus

BillyRgn;1715132 said:


> I know this is a weather forum but I figured this is my best chance at finding something close, can anyone tell me where to get old conveyor belt or rubber mats, I need to make a large flap for a a truck I just added a sander to. Everything I had I've used up on the other trucks, looking for something round 3-4 feet wide and long enough to hang low and still be long enough to keep salt from falling between the bumper and bed. If someone can point me in the right direction that would be great dosen't have to be fancy, and don't want to spend a ton if I don't have to. Thanks


I used the tailgate portion of a poly bed liner. works great. Nice and rigid 
I think I have another one if your interested


----------



## mansf123

Looks like a little light snow tomorrow. Hopefully we can get a salt run in


----------



## Yellowdogs1

Any thoughts on what we may see tomorrow morning? Im supposed to leave for mount snow early tomorrow morning, but now I'm wondering if I need to hang around for a salt run


----------



## rlmlandscape

BillyRgn;1715132 said:


> I know this is a weather forum but I figured this is my best chance at finding something close, can anyone tell me where to get old conveyor belt or rubber mats, I need to make a large flap for a a truck I just added a sander to. Everything I had I've used up on the other trucks, looking for something round 3-4 feet wide and long enough to hang low and still be long enough to keep salt from falling between the bumper and bed. If someone can point me in the right direction that would be great dosen't have to be fancy, and don't want to spend a ton if I don't have to. Thanks


See if their is a grainger in your area. I bought rubber mat from them last year. They sell it in different thickness and sizes.


----------



## leigh

Yellowdogs1;1716426 said:


> Any thoughts on what we may see tomorrow morning? Im supposed to leave for mount snow early tomorrow morning, but now I'm wondering if I need to hang around for a salt run


I've heard snow showers early with temps rising into mid-upper 30's by late am.then rain.dusting to 1"Guess it depends how high maintenance your accounts are. You might as well go, heck, my wifes leaving for fla sat,two nephews thar plow for me are in cancun till next wed, brother in law leaves for fla next week, you might just as well leave too!


----------



## BBC co

gfs is showing the 15th tracking straight for boston with 3-4" over 6 hours


----------



## BillyRgn

rlmlandscape;1716439 said:


> See if their is a grainger in your area. I bought rubber mat from them last year. They sell it in different thickness and sizes.


Thanks guys


----------



## BillyRgn

Just a heads up guys I was talking to my cousin today, he was getting some work done at Mcdermott Chevy in East Haven, Ct. I guess they had two brand new Fisher VX2's stolen right off the front of trucks in there lot. They stole one and came back 20 minutes later for the second one. Keep an eye on your stuff and be careful if you see a brand new plow for sale, I guess the truck that took them was a ford with a sander in it. If you know McDermott you know how ballsy it is, the lot is extremely open, well lit, has camara's and right along I-95. There is some real scum out there.


----------



## eric02038

BBC co;1716676 said:


> gfs is showing the 15th tracking straight for boston with 3-4" over 6 hours


I'll keep my fingers crossed as it looks like warm weather for 7-10 days


----------



## lucky921

BBC co;1716676 said:


> gfs is showing the 15th tracking straight for boston with 3-4" over 6 hours


Hope it delayed to the 16th


----------



## BBC co

could be i just guess off the 150 hours/24 = 6.25 days as far as i go


----------



## Maleko

1-2" of rain for sat and sun. Why does it always warm up. That could be a good foot of snow.


----------



## lucky921

BBC co;1716823 said:


> could be i just guess off the 150 hours/24 = 6.25 days as far as i go


I see the tv mets are starting to talk about it hope it before or late the 15th


----------



## vlc

BillyRgn;1716697 said:


> Just a heads up guys I was talking to my cousin today, he was getting some work done at Mcdermott Chevy in East Haven, Ct. I guess they had two brand new Fisher VX2's stolen right off the front of trucks in there lot. They stole one and came back 20 minutes later for the second one. Keep an eye on your stuff and be careful if you see a brand new plow for sale, I guess the truck that took them was a ford with a sander in it. If you know McDermott you know how ballsy it is, the lot is extremely open, well lit, has camara's and right along I-95. There is some real scum out there.


Thanks for the heads up. I'll keep my eyes and ears open. I worked at a dealership a while ago and people stole the whole hydraulic assembly off a fisher v, 20" wheels off a new GMC, and my bosses enclosed race car trailer. Some people just plain suck


----------



## aclawn

Look good for us around 19th and 21st,the cold and percepartion will be in.


----------



## SnowFakers

Dusting on the ground


----------



## lucky921

Anyone going out to sand thinking of going out


----------



## vlc

I'm heading out right now


----------



## wildbroncobilly

It just dropped a fluffy inch here in s Plymouth in a half hour


----------



## unhcp

snowing hard in southern nh, might got a push out this stuff


----------



## vlc

Only salted my 0T accounts. If everything doesn't melt down and dry up by this afternoon, I'll go out and hit the rest. Back to refinishing the countertops...


----------



## ilucas

1" here in so nh. 2 more hours of it and should b good to go!


----------



## sectlandscaping

1/4" on the ground and a annoying 2'' seasonal is already calling. I dont know why every year I get stuck with one of these. As soon as they see snow it needs to be plowed. This barely requires salt never mind plowing and clearing walks. I really get one of these every year. Eventually I'm going to show up with a ruler.


----------



## MajorDave

Go drive around the lot, clear it with your tire treads, and charge em!


----------



## siteworkplus

pulled the loaded sander out of the shop yesterday to work on another truck. 
went to lunch and a cocktail or two w/ NEpatsfan and forgot all about it.
froze solid
thanks Andy


----------



## ducaticorse

siteworkplus;1717385 said:


> pulled the loaded sander out of the shop yesterday to work on another truck.
> went to lunch and a cocktail or two w/ NEpatsfan and forgot all about it.
> froze solid
> thanks Andy


Balls... U seem to be taking it well though!


----------



## sectlandscaping

MajorDave;1717381 said:


> Go drive around the lot, clear it with your tire treads, and charge em!


Its seasonal so they dont pay extra. Believe me no one that pays per push will even consider calling me today. I could send them a extra bill and that might shut them up. These are the people that call you to remove a shovel full of snow out of parking space.


----------



## siteworkplus

What are ya gonna do?
Had my buddy swing thru to cover the main roadways
got it in the shop now with the heat cranked and a torpedo blasting
Its about 400* and tough to breathe but its all good
OOHSAAA!!!!


----------



## lucky921

siteworkplus;1717399 said:


> What are ya gonna do?
> Had my buddy swing thru to cover the main roadways
> got it in the shop now with the heat cranked and a torpedo blasting
> Its about 400* and tough to breathe but its all good
> OOHSAAA!!!!


Do the windshield washer glued trick


----------



## CashinH&P

lucky921;1717409 said:


> Do the windshield washer glued trick


Yes ^ this really does work. I have done it 2 times this year


----------



## leigh

This looks to be the definitive picture of a lite dusting!


----------



## vlc

CashinH&P;1717416 said:


> Yes ^ this really does work. I have done it 2 times this year


I had to do it once this year. Went to a 24 hour CVS at 3 AM and asked for all the washer fluid they had. Loved the looks I got from the employees!

But if I had a heated shop, I'd be doing the same thing as siteworkplus.


----------



## nepatsfan

siteworkplus;1717385 said:


> pulled the loaded sander out of the shop yesterday to work on another truck.
> went to lunch and a cocktail or two w/ NEpatsfan and forgot all about it.
> froze solid
> thanks Andy


LOL...sorry and thanks I had a good time


----------



## Maleko

Had a good inch plus here. Woke up at 4:30am and everything was covered and snowing hard. Got to scrap and salt all lots. Caught a lot of guys off guard.


----------



## vlc

Is this stuff going to melt today, or should I load up and get a full salt run in later? I figured it would have melted by now


----------



## CCL Landscaping

1/2 inch covered everything this morning. Just started snowing again here in worcester


----------



## lucky921

vlc;1717569 said:


> Is this stuff going to melt today, or should I load up and get a full salt run in later? I figured it would have melted by now


It suppose to warm up to mid 30


----------



## lucky921

So what's up for next for storms
See rain on Tuesday now


----------



## SnowFakers

lucky921;1717589 said:


> So what's up for next for storms
> See rain on Tuesday now


Might be 17th


----------



## melldog55

1 inch plus in southern RI, it was coming down from about 6-8 am. Caught everyone off guard


----------



## jandjcarpentry

https://www.facebook.com/MikeMascoMeteorologist/posts/656680227712111:0
This looks pretty good. Check it out.


----------



## lucky921

jandjcarpentry;1717673 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/MikeMascoMeteorologist/posts/656680227712111:0
> This looks pretty good. Check it out.


Link don't work


----------



## jandjcarpentry

lucky921;1717689 said:


> Link don't work


Not sure what happened. Search Mike Masco on Facebook


----------



## ilucas

We ended up with just about 3" here in southern NH.....nice little surprise!!!


----------



## CashinH&P

ilucas;1717862 said:


> We ended up with just about 3" here in southern NH.....nice little surprise!!!


Where in southern nh are you? I only had 1/2-3/4 of an inch in Manchester.


----------



## SnowFakers

jandjcarpentry;1717673 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/MikeMascoMeteorologist/posts/656680227712111:0
> This looks pretty good. Check it out.


Im liking that


----------



## lucky921

Ya there a few talking about it now hope it wednsday night


----------



## ilucas

CashinH&P;1717931 said:


> Where in southern nh are you? I only had 1/2-3/4 of an inch in Manchester.


Kingston....we got 2 inches did all the lots and walks then just as we were finishing we got almost another inch at 2 oclock!!!! Had do do everythin again!!


----------



## BillyRgn

Had anywhere from 3/4 o an inch to a inch and a half at my accounts, snowed like hell for a little, right when I thought I was finishing up and the pavement was showing everywhere we got another burst and hot covered back over, had to throw a little more salt.


----------



## nepatsfan

salted everything twice today....maybe a half inch, melted off and had a little re-freeze late afternoon


----------



## ss502gmc

Temp here went from 34 to 48 in a matter of 2 hours! Everything from last night refroze solid and it's like a skating rink out there. So much for the temps going up all night. NOT


----------



## eric02038

Necn just said wed might be a good storm


----------



## nepatsfan

ss502gmc;1718701 said:


> Temp here went from 34 to 48 in a matter of 2 hours! Everything from last night refroze solid and it's like a skating rink out there. So much for the temps going up all night. NOT


yep...salted again this am


----------



## vlc

Damn. I slept in this morning and missed my opportunity to salt. Everything is melting now.


----------



## nepatsfan

I would have too vlc.... I got a call from a place thats 24 hours @5am. I thought they were crazy! the temp was 40!!! I went out and there were icy patches-must be just that the ground was still cold. The town was out too. Only did a couple sites that are zero tolerance


----------



## SnowFakers

eric02038;1718702 said:


> Necn just said wed might be a good storm


Any specifics?


----------



## KartAnimal29

nepatsfan;1718707 said:


> yep...salted again this am


Don't count on much right now


----------



## unhcp

what are you seeing for the next possible storm KART?


----------



## vlc

http://boston.craigslist.org/bmw/wan/4266874791.html

Scumbags are everywhere. Cat skid steer stolen in Waltham, ma.


----------



## leigh

Thunder storm down here on coast, temps in low 50's very foggy. Strange weather! Looks like a rain event for us down here for tues-wed.Two of the crew get back on wed from cancun, one leaving for fla on tues, I dodged a bullet with these mid winter vacations! Sorry if my prayers for no snow affected everyones bottom line!


----------



## KartAnimal29

unhcp;1718860 said:


> what are you seeing for the next possible storm KART?


Wednesday looks like a small event . I really haven't looked into it much yet tho. We are in the model of a pattern change and the models are all over the place right now. I believe it's going to be one of those wait till Monday night deal to see what's going to happen. There might be something on the 17th also , again I really haven't looked into it. if get some time this weekend I'll look but I'm taking advantage of this mild air to get some stuff down outside this weekend.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

If only it was below freezing..pouring like hell.


----------



## ducaticorse

vlc;1718998 said:


> http://boston.craigslist.org/bmw/wan/4266874791.html
> 
> Scumbags are everywhere. Cat skid steer stolen in Waltham, ma.


Yeah, big business in the winter. They got that one a cpl weeks ago. Guy obviously didn't have it insured with that reward money.


----------



## SnowFakers

Raining very hard here


----------



## aclawn




----------



## lucky921

This looks good

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/422154194963820544


----------



## KartAnimal29

lucky921;1719463 said:


> This looks good
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/422154194963820544


Very good. It should get interesting around the 20th


----------



## lucky921

KartAnimal29;1719824 said:


> Very good. It should get interesting around the 20th


Hope so we need it


----------



## KartAnimal29

lucky921;1719831 said:


> Hope so we need it


All we can do is wait and see what happens but all the signals are there for things to turn around. I know I'm dieing over here with nothing to track :crying:


----------



## lucky921

KartAnimal29;1720071 said:


> All we can do is wait and see what happens but all the signals are there for things to turn around. I know I'm dieing over here with nothing to track :crying:


Ya I hear ya any thought on the wednsday thing


----------



## KartAnimal29

lucky921;1720101 said:


> Ya I hear ya any thought on the wednsday thing


EUEO and Ukie look OK , Rain to Snow. GFS is still all over the place still. NAM doesn't look all that bad. SREF is just getting into it's range but doesn't really show anything , just .01. If this happens it won't be anything big so don't go looking for "That Storm". The big thing we have to keep an eye on right now is how fast this cold air can work it's way back in. We are still going to have to keep an eye on this from run to run tho. We are in that transition period of the pattern change. Personal anything we get in the next 7 day will be a bonus for the month. Wait till the 20th to see a real change


----------



## lucky921

I'll take 1-3 2-4 storm wed late into thurs morning early be great I'm supposed to go away 19-22 so it will snow


----------



## aclawn

Wisconsin Has So Much Cheese They're Using it to De-Ice the Roads.The use of cheese brine in keeping the roads safe is actually a few years old. In an effort to cut costs and find better alternatives to traditional road salt, a few small counties in the Midwest have been testing the use of cheese, and so far it's been a hit. One dairy company, F & A Dairy Products, donates most of its excess liquids to the local government. F&A saves over $20,000 in hauling and disposal costs in the deal, and it turns out that Polk County saves over $40,000 in rock salt costs. That's a lot of cheddar.:laughing:


----------



## aclawn

The models are showing some interesting scenarios around 20th,GFS is also coming together with the cold now and seeing things our way. Look at this 11-16.


----------



## aclawn

kart, are you seeing same thing?


----------



## KartAnimal29

aclawn;1721242 said:


> kart, are you seeing same thing?


Thursday is a small event at the best. Saturday might be something a bit more. I don't see anything on the bigger side till after the 20th and the PV polar vortex drops back down for the end of the month over the Eastern part of the country


----------



## aclawn

HTML:







KartAnimal29;1721256 said:


> Thursday is a small event at the best. Saturday might be something a bit more. I don't see anything on the bigger side till after the 20th and the PV polar vortex drops back down for the end of the month over the Eastern part of the country


Ditto that on the pv vortex, but not as bad as the last one.Thursday a maybe salt run see more tomorrow 12z.


----------



## vlc

Anyone want to buy a toro dingo?


----------



## mansf123

How much for the dingo?


----------



## vlc

6500 with large bucket, pallet forks, trailer hitch and ride on platform. Just finished putting a new starter motor in. I like the machine, just need something bigger for the work I have lined up in the spring. Call or text me at 978-460-3213 for more info.


----------



## siteworkplus

that dingo just ate me baby!


----------



## siteworkplus

Anybody else finding it hard to get motivated today???...or is that just me


----------



## ducaticorse

vlc;1721408 said:


> 6500 with large bucket, pallet forks, trailer hitch and ride on platform. Just finished putting a new starter motor in. I like the machine, just need something bigger for the work I have lined up in the spring. Call or text me at 978-460-3213 for more info.


Which model is it? I have been in the market for one for a while. I am thinking about buying another truck this week, and have a crane coming next month, so let me know!!


----------



## vlc

ducaticorse;1721474 said:


> Which model is it? I have been in the market for one for a while. I am thinking about buying another truck this week, and have a crane coming next month, so let me know!!


It's a tx425 wide track model. Here's a link to my craigslist ad with pics. http://boston.craigslist.org/bmw/grd/4285580745.html
I also have it listed in the for sale section on plowsite.


----------



## ducaticorse

vlc;1721484 said:


> It's a tx425 wide track model. Here's a link to my craigslist ad with pics. http://boston.craigslist.org/bmw/grd/4285580745.html
> I also have it listed in the for sale section on plowsite.


Kholer motor right? Ill shoot you a text now.


----------



## vlc

siteworkplus;1721442 said:


> that dingo just ate me baby!


You have no idea how many time I've heard that since owning this machine. I still laugh every time! Haha


----------



## vlc

ducaticorse;1721490 said:


> Kholer motor right? Ill shoot you a text now.


Yeah 25 horse Kohler


----------



## KartAnimal29

aclawn;1721242 said:


> kart, are you seeing same thing?


The 22nd-23rd is looking nice still, did you see that one?


----------



## jandjcarpentry

KartAnimal29;1721531 said:


> The 22nd-23rd is looking nice still, did you see that one?


What about Sat?


----------



## CashinH&P

Took my spreader out today to wash the truck...never got around to washing the truck. Should Should I put the spreader back in tonight incase of freezing rain in the am or should I wait and do it tomorrow once the trucks washed?


----------



## aclawn

HTML:







KartAnimal29;1721531 said:


> The 22nd-23rd is looking nice still, did you see that one?


Yes close to and inch of precip between 216 to 266 out, wow with the cold being in a good 10" to 15" of fluff.


----------



## vlc

aclawn;1721552 said:


> HTML:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes close to and inch of precip between 216 to 266 out, wow with the cold being in a good 10" to 15" of fluff.


That's what I like to hear


----------



## KartAnimal29

jandjcarpentry;1721536 said:


> What about Sat?


Looks OK. I'm still trying to figure out what's going to happen Wednesday night as the models are still clueless but are starting to come around.



aclawn;1721552 said:


> HTML:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes close to and inch of precip between 216 to 266 out, wow with the cold being in a good 10" to 15" of fluff.


It sure is nice eye candy right now with a lot of potential. I wish we cold fast forward 7 days


----------



## jandjcarpentry

KartAnimal29;1721602 said:


> Looks OK. I'm still trying to figure out what's going to happen Wednesday night as the models are still clueless but are starting to come around.
> 
> It sure is nice eye candy right now with a lot of potential. I wish we cold fast forward 7 days


We need the cold air


----------



## CCL Landscaping

A little off topic but does anyone know where I can find a xv2 wing kit in stock? The factory is out of them. Looking like. Week out. Plus I'd have to pay $125 freight on the special order. Seeing as they are $690 plus tax to begin with I really don't want to do that. Plus I need them before the next storm. I don't mind traveling


----------



## ducaticorse

So what the hell? Are we gonna have snow this week or what? Ive seen a bunch of half stepping on forecasts thus far.


----------



## unhcp

Bernie is talking about a nice storm for us Friday night into Saturday, but still a few questions he said.


----------



## lucky921

They all seem to be thinking it thurs fri-sat and a line of them starting g next week with cold here till mid February some say so hoping we get lots and lots of white gold


----------



## KartAnimal29

ducaticorse;1721740 said:


> So what the hell? Are we gonna have snow this week or what? Ive seen a bunch of half stepping on forecasts thus far.





unhcp;1721745 said:


> Bernie is talking about a nice storm for us Friday night into Saturday, but still a few questions he said.


Anyone on or near the coast will probably not see any snow this week. Gonna have to wait till next week. I'm even concerned here in Central CT at our chances of seeing Snow. The cold air isn't pushing in as fast as thought


----------



## aclawn

BLIZZARD WINDS FOR US BETWEEN 19 & 24.:eek


----------



## aclawn




----------



## lucky921

Not much talk this morning on the weather must be waiting for the afternoon runs hope they good for us


----------



## mansf123

I'm thinking we might get some salting in late tonight. Temps are going to be going below freezing tonight


----------



## vlc

mansf123;1722709 said:


> I'm thinking we might get some salting in late tonight. Temps are going to be going below freezing tonight


I was just thinking the same thing


----------



## KartAnimal29

mansf123;1722709 said:


> I'm thinking we might get some salting in late tonight. Temps are going to be going below freezing tonight


Ground temps are pretty warm right now. I'd say it doesn't freeze up tonight


----------



## vlc

The shop just called me up. They just finished installing the junkyard rear end, new brake lines, rotors, pads and parking brake shoes. They pulled the rear cover to flush the fluid and saw the spider gears are destroyed. I swear, this truck is cursed! Hopefully they track down a new rear end and get it all set before the next snowfall... Why do I do this again?


----------



## mansf123

Went through the same thing in my 06 dump. Had a guy rebuild mine for $1900. He's out of south attleboro.


----------



## vlc

I should of went that route. I'll probably be around that when all is said and done. I think it's about time for a new truck


----------



## lucky921

CCL Landscaping;1721687 said:


> A little off topic but does anyone know where I can find a xv2 wing kit in stock? The factory is out of them. Looking like. Week out. Plus I'd have to pay $125 freight on the special order. Seeing as they are $690 plus tax to begin with I really don't want to do that. Plus I need them before the next storm. I don't mind traveling


Did you find one


----------



## GMCHD plower

Hey Kart, or any of the other weather gurus on here, hows Saturday looking for Maine? Thanks Fellas


----------



## myzx6

vlc;1722857 said:


> The shop just called me up. They just finished installing the junkyard rear end, new brake lines, rotors, pads and parking brake shoes. They pulled the rear cover to flush the fluid and saw the spider gears are destroyed. I swear, this truck is cursed! Hopefully they track down a new rear end and get it all set before the next snowfall... Why do I do this again?


What kind of bass ackwards shop pulls the cover after installing a diff


----------



## vlc

myzx6;1722941 said:


> What kind of bass ackwards shop pulls the cover after installing a diff


That's what I was thinking too. They assumed the junkyard that delivered it already checked it out.


----------



## leigh

GMCHD plower;1722913 said:


> Hey Kart, or any of the other weather gurus on here, hows Saturday looking for Maine? Thanks Fellas


Maine? No poaching our talent here! This is an exclusive group, no mainers allowed allowed.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Oh come on.... Pleaseeee... Lol, I've got a ton of family (probably 30+people) between Mass and CT, is that enough?


----------



## CCL Landscaping

lucky921;1722907 said:


> Did you find one


I have not. Got any leads on one?


----------



## leigh

GMCHD plower;1723004 said:


> Oh come on.... Pleaseeee... Lol, I've got a ton of family (probably 30+people) between Mass and CT, is that enough?


We'll see! Just hate to be reminded of the stellar snow totals you foreigners get , while we're out sunning ourselves.:crying:


----------



## GMCHD plower

leigh;1723013 said:


> We'll see! Just hate to be reminded of the stellar snow totals you foreigners get , while we're out sunning ourselves.:crying:


Don't worry, all we've gotten for the last +/- 2.5 weeks is rain in the southern half of the state, all you see is dirty snow banks and grass.


----------



## 02powerstroke

vlc;1722857 said:


> The shop just called me up. They just finished installing the junkyard rear end, new brake lines, rotors, pads and parking brake shoes. They pulled the rear cover to flush the fluid and saw the spider gears are destroyed. I swear, this truck is cursed! Hopefully they track down a new rear end and get it all set before the next snowfall... Why do I do this again?


you would think that would of been step one...


----------



## mansf123

I'm going to check the conditions at 5am. A few of my places freeze real easy and don't wanna get caught with my pants down.


----------



## lucky921

CCL Landscaping;1723010 said:


> I have not. Got any leads on one?


J.C. Madigan, Inc.
450 Old Union Turnpike, Lancaster, MA
Call Directions Website
Hours:
Monday	7:00 am - 5:00 pm
Tuesday	7:00 am - 5:00 pm
Wednesday	7:00 am - 5:00 pm
Thursday	7:00 am - 5:00 pm
Friday	7:00 am - 5:00 pm
Saturday	7:00 am - 12:00 pm
Sunday	Closed
Brake and clutch in Salem ma


----------



## lucky921

GMCHD plower;1723004 said:


> Oh come on.... Pleaseeee... Lol, I've got a ton of family (probably 30+people) between Mass and CT, is that enough?


I saw 6 plus for you guys but still early for Saturday


----------



## KartAnimal29

lucky921;1723128 said:


> I saw 6 plus for you guys but still early for Saturday


Saturday is still funny looking. Looks like another warm up for Monday and Tuesday before things starts to change. I'm going absolutely crazy over here right now. I thing the wife is ready to kill me soon if you don't get any snow soon


----------



## lucky921

KartAnimal29;1723170 said:


> Saturday is still funny looking. Looks like another warm up for Monday and Tuesday before things starts to change. I'm going absolutely crazy over here right now. I thing the wife is ready to kill me soon if you don't get any snow soon


Ha ha ya you see burnie's vidio he said 6 inch for sat


----------



## KartAnimal29

lucky921;1723182 said:


> Ha ha ya you see burnie's vidio he said 6 inch for sat


Just seen it. Wait till Thursday I guess


----------



## lucky921

KartAnimal29;1723223 said:


> Just seen it. Wait till Thursday I guess


Ya we will no Friday night the tv guys are all over the place and some of the other sites aren't even talking about it muchit to warm hope it changes good night long day to tomorrow


----------



## jandjcarpentry

Maybe Wed 22.


----------



## ss502gmc

The lots are icy here on the south shore... Slinging some salt now !


----------



## lucky921

Yes they are in spots at hospital and almost went on my ass hope my lots call


----------



## vlc

Hit all my lots this morning. Watch out for that black ice!


----------



## K5Man91

vlc;1723362 said:


> Hit all my lots this morning. Watch out for that black ice!


Love Key and Peele, funny vid. Waiting to hear the latest from Bernie Rayno about possible snow this friday into saturday.


----------



## mansf123

Was pretty icy out there. Got all my lots salted


----------



## lucky921

K5Man91;1723372 said:


> Love Key and Peele, funny vid. Waiting to hear the latest from Bernie Rayno about possible snow this friday into saturday.


All the local guys saying it mostly going to fast now so not much but still early wait till Friday


----------



## K5Man91

lucky921;1723382 said:


> All the local guys saying it mostly going to fast now so not much but still early wait till Friday


That's what I just heard from FOX25 morning news and channel 7 news. Looks like we missed another one. This month is looking like a wash. Hopefully we see plenty of white gold in February.


----------



## aclawn

This models pattern are packed full of plenty of disturbances diving south via the Polar jet stream, but the pattern simply is not conducive for any significant snowfall threats this week,now next get interesting for us


----------



## lucky921

One guy said there like 11 potential storms in next few weeks hope we get a bunch of them plus the cold will be here


----------



## CCL Landscaping

lucky921;1723465 said:


> One guy said there like 11 potential storms in next few weeks hope we get a bunch of them plus the cold will be here


11 storms in 3 weeks! i wouldn't complain


----------



## CCL Landscaping

lucky921;1723125 said:


> J.C. Madigan, Inc.
> 450 Old Union Turnpike, Lancaster, MA
> Call Directions Website
> Hours:
> Monday	7:00 am - 5:00 pm
> Tuesday	7:00 am - 5:00 pm
> Wednesday	7:00 am - 5:00 pm
> Thursday	7:00 am - 5:00 pm
> Friday	7:00 am - 5:00 pm
> Saturday	7:00 am - 12:00 pm
> Sunday	Closed
> Brake and clutch in Salem ma


Tried both with no luck. One place i tried said they brought it back to the development stage. apparently people were bending the plow


----------



## lucky921

__ https://www.facebook.com/NEStormcenter/posts/595002253901029


----------



## lucky921

CCL Landscaping;1723476 said:


> Tried both with no luck. One place i tried said they brought it back to the development stage. apparently people were bending the plow


You try langs corner garage Lang's Corner Garage
langscornergarage.com/
... with a HUGE Fisher snowplow parts inventory and unmatched Fisher Knowledge. Order online or Visit us in Rye, NH.
Contact Us
langscornergarage.com/contactus.php
Fisher Snowplow Inventory
langscornergarage.com/fisher_snow...
XtremeV
langscornergarage.com/fisher_snow...
Fisher Snowplow Parts Online ...
langscornergarage.com/fisher_snow...


----------



## CCL Landscaping

lucky921;1723493 said:


> You try langs corner garage Lang's Corner Garage
> langscornergarage.com/
> ... with a HUGE Fisher snowplow parts inventory and unmatched Fisher Knowledge. Order online or Visit us in Rye, NH.
> Contact Us
> langscornergarage.com/contactus.php
> Fisher Snowplow Inventory
> langscornergarage.com/fisher_snow...
> XtremeV
> langscornergarage.com/fisher_snow...
> Fisher Snowplow Parts Online ...
> langscornergarage.com/fisher_snow...


Thanks but I've tried them also. Has anyone heard of being able to pick parts up directly at the factory? Guy from Maine?


----------



## siteworkplus

CCL Landscaping;1723537 said:


> Thanks but I've tried them also. Has anyone heard of being able to pick parts up directly at the factory? Guy from Maine?


odd chance ,but try old time auto in milford ma 508 478 6907


----------



## siteworkplus

I'm thinkin about puttin the boat in...gotta break up a little ice first


----------



## lucky921

siteworkplus;1723579 said:


> odd chance ,but try old time auto in milford ma 508 478 6907


Try this guy 800usaplow


----------



## aclawn

WTH:laughing:


----------



## camaro 77

I would try calling ON SITE TRUCK REPAIR they are in R.I they have a huge amount of inventory
401-722-3160 or 401-942-1799


----------



## backupbuddy

That was hillarious.



aclawn;1723639 said:


> WTH:laughing:


----------



## backupbuddy

I was just going to say the same thing. They are good people.


camaro 77;1723686 said:


> I would try calling ON SITE TRUCK REPAIR they are in R.I they have a huge amount of inventory
> 401-722-3160 or 401-942-1799


----------



## lucky921

Ok guys this weekends storm not happening it looks like so onto what karts been talking about the 22 https://www.facebook.com/notes/wxri...-winter-storm-jan22-potential/633060656741196


----------



## mansf123

Nws mentions possibility if freeZing fog tonight. Guess I'll have to check lots again tomorrow morning


----------



## lucky921

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/423583733976170497


----------



## siteworkplus

mansf123;1723934 said:


> Nws mentions possibility if freeZing fog tonight. Guess I'll have to check lots again tomorrow morning


frozen fog???
I think i'm going to list that on my next inv
what does one charge to treat frozen fog?
This could be a real money maker payup
BRILLIANT!!!


----------



## SnowFakers

I like what Bernie says for the most part


----------



## KartAnimal29

aclawn;1723461 said:


> This models pattern are packed full of plenty of disturbances diving south via the Polar jet stream, but the pattern simply is not conducive for any significant snowfall threats this week,now next get interesting for us


Yeah don't go looking for anything at all till Tuesday. Next week looks very very interesting tho


----------



## lucky921

KartAnimal29;1724020 said:


> Yeah don't go looking for anything at all till Tuesday. Next week looks very very interesting tho


Hey kart don't go and kill your self it will get better just think last year we had nothin at this time and in Boston we got 26 already and you were right for next week


----------



## lucky921

KartAnimal29;1724020 said:


> Yeah don't go looking for anything at all till Tuesday. Next week looks very very interesting tho


Hey kart don't go and kill your self it will get better just think last year we had nothin at this time and in Boston we got 26 already and you were right for next week and Bernie says we still might get a coating to a few inches maybe we can hope


----------



## KartAnimal29

lucky921;1724059 said:


> Hey kart don't go and kill your self it will get better just think last year we had nothin at this time and in Boston we got 26 already and you were right for next week and Bernie says we still might get a coating to a few inches maybe we can hope


I'm pretty sure Saturday will be nothing. The PV drops Sunday and then it's game on for next week. With the way the ridge looks out to the west we should have no problem holding the cold air in place. The MJO is also moving into 7 so that will help. I'm just worried about the +PNA getting to big and pushing the trough more to the East. If that happens we see Nothing. NAO is also a bit - right now but looks to go +. If we can hold a slightly -NAO that will help out a ton. Just got to wait and see I guess how all the cards play out


----------



## jandjcarpentry

lucky921;1724058 said:


> Hey kart don't go and kill your self it will get better just think last year we had nothin at this time and in Boston we got 26 already and you were right for next week


3.8 inches this time last year.


----------



## ss502gmc

I put down enough salt this morning to pretreat the next event lol. Wanted to empty the spreader completely to work on it.


----------



## RoseMan806

*SnowEx at the Convention Center?*

Not sure if I should post this here be I knew it would reach all the New England guys. Just noticed that Snow EX and Snow and Ice Management will be at the Boston Grows show in Febuary. Wasnt sure if any one knew this.

http://www.snowexproducts.com/visit-snowex-2014-new-england-grows-show-feb-5-7


----------



## jimfrost

I think I'm starting to forget how to mount the plow. Where's the winter temps and snowww


----------



## lucky921

RoseMan806;1724237 said:


> Not sure if I should post this here be I knew it would reach all the New England guys. Just noticed that Snow EX and Snow and Ice Management will be at the Boston Grows show in Febuary. Wasnt sure if any one knew this.
> 
> http://www.snowexproducts.com/visit-snowex-2014-new-england-grows-show-feb-5-7


Thanks I'm going with a buddy we both have snowex


----------



## vlc

I'm finally going this year.


----------



## CashinH&P

I have gone for the last 2 years. It is alot of fun.


----------



## ducaticorse

siteworkplus;1723983 said:


> frozen fog???
> I think i'm going to list that on my next inv
> what does one charge to treat frozen fog?
> This could be a real money maker payup
> brilliant!!!


ahhaahahahhahahahahahaha!!!!!!!


----------



## unhcp

RoseMan806;1724237 said:


> Not sure if I should post this here be I knew it would reach all the New England guys. Just noticed that Snow EX and Snow and Ice Management will be at the Boston Grows show in Febuary. Wasnt sure if any one knew this.
> 
> http://www.snowexproducts.com/visit-snowex-2014-new-england-grows-show-feb-5-7


Did snow ex and fisher combine?


----------



## CCL Landscaping

unhcp;1724774 said:


> Did snow ex and fisher combine?


Douglas dynamics owns both fisher and snow ex


----------



## ramair2k

Hearing some local news guys chatter on a Tuesday afternoon into Wednesday event. Anyone got more details on this? Still too early?


----------



## AC2717

Same here, starting to see the excitement in the news, but they have nothing to talk about


----------



## vlc

Are we just getting rain Saturday?


----------



## lucky921

AC2717;1724883 said:


> Same here, starting to see the excitement in the news, but they have nothing to talk about


That is the beginning of thing to come there a bunch of opportunitys coming over the next few weeks some are comparing what might happen to 2009 and I beleave 1993 or 96 so getting excited and the cold will be here for a longer stretch this time to


----------



## lucky921

vlc;1724908 said:


> Are we just getting rain Saturday?


I've seen both but more on snow have to wait till tomorrow to really see and I'm sure kart will have something to say on it all latter today or tonight I bet


----------



## lucky921

Here is what we are hoping for https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=601724886541550&id=254982781215764&substory_index=0


----------



## TJS

lucky921;1724988 said:


> Here is what we are hoping for https://www.facebook.com/permalink....886541550&id=254982781215764&substory_index=0


Why all these links to facebook all of a sudden. There are others on here who I assume also do not do facebook. Don't like FB and never will.


----------



## Santry426

Just how it is these days


----------



## lucky921

Here is Bernie's new Vidio http://m.accuweather.com/en/weather-video/brutal-cold-and-snow-coming-to-east/2430839568001


----------



## lucky921

TJS;1725049 said:


> Why all these links to facebook all of a sudden. There are others on here who I assume also do not do facebook. Don't like FB and never will.


There is a lot of sites on there now


----------



## CornerStoneProp

I refuse to have anything to do with facebook or any social media.


----------



## eric02038

CornerStoneProp;1725179 said:


> I refuse to have anything to do with facebook or any social media.


So this isn't considered social media???


----------



## CCL Landscaping

lucky921;1725099 said:


> Here is Bernie's new Vidio http://m.accuweather.com/en/weather-video/brutal-cold-and-snow-coming-to-east/2430839568001


I'm liking that


----------



## CornerStoneProp

Forums is different. Social media as in Facebook MySpace Twitter and any other I can't think of now.


----------



## ilucas

TJS;1725049 said:


> Why all these links to facebook all of a sudden. There are others on here who I assume also do not do facebook. Don't like FB and never will.


X2 !!! I could not agree more !


----------



## KartAnimal29

lucky921;1725099 said:


> Here is Bernie's new Vidio http://m.accuweather.com/en/weather-video/brutal-cold-and-snow-coming-to-east/2430839568001


I like what Bernie said. It's a waiting game right now , but don't worry boy's it's coming. Tuesday is still up in the air as there is so much going on right now the models don't have any good ideas as to what's going to happen. EURO says out to sea for Tuesday, GFS says maybe and the Canadian say we get killed. I believe that after Saturday system get's out of here the models should have a better handle on what's going to happen on Tuesday


----------



## KartAnimal29

lucky921;1724988 said:


> Here is what we are hoping for https://www.facebook.com/permalink....886541550&id=254982781215764&substory_index=0


What the heck is this


----------



## Fisher II

Ch 7 in Boston says storms are out ......cold air is in :/


----------



## KartAnimal29

Fisher II;1725338 said:


> Ch 7 in Boston says storms are out ......cold air is in :/


If you where to check different 20 stations you will find 20 different stories right now.


----------



## SnowFakers

I hate the uncertainty of the weather


----------



## mansf123

Is it supposed to freeze up tonight? I'm in Maine trying to decide if I should head back or not. My buddy said he thought he might need to salt in the morning


----------



## nepatsfan

mansf123;1725528 said:


> Is it supposed to freeze up tonight? I'm in Maine trying to decide if I should head back or not. My buddy said he thought he might need to salt in the morning


Looking like it's gonna. I'm going out in the am


----------



## GMCHD plower

Any word on the models for tonight /tomorrow for newengland?


----------



## leigh

The models I saw on the tv said 35 -40 deg, rain/ snow showers here in Ct. Stephanie ,Jen, Maria,were all in agreement! Have to wait till 5 pm to see what channell 8's hoochy babe Erica Marrrrrtin has to say, or is wearing, yuch!


----------



## mansf123

Getting awful bored with this weather pattern


----------



## jandjcarpentry

mansf123;1726114 said:


> Getting awful bored with this weather pattern


This sucks. Changed everything. Nothing on Tues Wed now.


----------



## leigh

mansf123;1726114 said:


> Getting awful bored with this weather pattern


You might need a hobby. I'm thinking about maybe getting a ship in a bottle kit, or maybe learn another language.


----------



## ramair2k

leigh;1726122 said:


> You might need a hobby. I'm thinking about maybe getting a ship in a bottle kit, or maybe learn another language.


Hobbies are good. Big gun guy here and love model trains.


----------



## siteworkplus

ramair2k;1726187 said:


> Hobbies are good. Big gun guy here and love model trains.


Model trains?
You dont wear the hat like Bobby Bacala in the Soprano's, do you?
Dont shoot me...just bustin balls


----------



## NAHA

Just started an ar build lastnight


----------



## ramair2k

siteworkplus;1726204 said:


> Model trains?
> You dont wear the hat like Bobby Bacala in the Soprano's, do you?
> Dont shoot me...just bustin balls


Lol no i don't. Mostly built it for my kids. Although I'm guilty of running the train alone sometimes as I think they are very cool.


----------



## ramair2k

NAHA;1726210 said:


> Just started an ar build lastnight


Sweet. Got two ARs myself all decked out.


----------



## NAHA

Iam hopen to.get a full upper at the show in Wilmington this month


----------



## chrisf250

NAHA;1726210 said:


> Just started an ar build lastnight


Make sure it dosnt have one of those ultra-high capacity ammunition feeding devices, or super-killy telescoping stocks


----------



## NAHA

Nothing says supper killer like a collapsible stock


----------



## ramair2k

ya really. Those evil features. I would post pics of the toys but it will probably get deleted.


----------



## NAHA

People really need to sack up its getting embarrassing


----------



## ramair2k

Four Seasons in Woburn had a sale on AE .223 for 39.95 per 100rd box. Picked up 400.00 rounds! xysport


----------



## vlc

This is what happens when I get bored. http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1726432#post1726432


----------



## KartAnimal29

C-1 for the NW regions in the morning. NW CT to SE NH draw the line. This one stays NW


----------



## AC2717

VLC
where did you pick that up?


----------



## vlc

AC2717;1726450 said:


> VLC
> where did you pick that up?


Brookside equipment in phillipston


----------



## vlc

It's getting delivered Monday morning. I feel like a kid on Christmas Eve!


----------



## lucky921

vlc;1726436 said:


> This is what happens when I get bored. http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1726432#post1726432


Nice good luck hope to get one over summer if things go right


----------



## lucky921

Here is burnie's latest

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/424255489757949952


----------



## K5Man91

lucky921;1726460 said:


> Here is burnie's latest
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/424255489757949952


Like Bernie said, not a lot of snow, but just enough to cause problems.


----------



## lucky921

Here is his latest one tonight interesting

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/424322503860035584


----------



## KartAnimal29

lucky921;1726667 said:


> Here is his latest one tonight interesting
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/424322503860035584


Steven D says don't rule anything out right now. I'll wait till Sunday night Monday morning. Look what the PNA is doing right now


----------



## KartAnimal29

We need it to keep going down a bit http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/precip/CWlink/pna/pna.sprd2.gif

NAO should start to take a dive a bit more to http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/precip/CWlink/pna/nao.sprd2.gif

Remember we are at the end of the black line on them graphs


----------



## CCL Landscaping

Salt trucks are out in Worcester. Possibly something out of this. I'll be ready either way


----------



## vlc

I'm loading up mine in a few. Last night was little to no accumulation. Upped it to 1-3" for my area this morning.


----------



## gtmustang00

2-4 today for southern NH?!


----------



## CashinH&P

gtmustang00;1727555 said:


> 2-4 today for southern NH?!


Wmur says 1-3 for Concord south, NWS says 2-4, and Accuweather says 1 in.


----------



## gtmustang00

CashinH&P;1727570 said:


> Wmur says 1-3 for Concord south, NWS says 2-4, and Accuweather says 1 in.


How's that 6.0 working out for you? Love it?!


----------



## CashinH&P

gtmustang00;1727573 said:


> How's that 6.0 working out for you? Love it?!


Haha thanks its an awesome truck. I want to do a few things to it once the winter is over.


----------



## TJS

Effin sun is popping thru the clouds. Sucks.


----------



## CCL Landscaping

Coming down pretty good at millbury mall. Nothing sticking yet


----------



## atvriderinmass

Ground is covered and coming down hard just north of Boston. Woohoooo!


----------



## camaro 77

switching over to snow here in Bellingham


----------



## lucky921

Going back and forth in saugus


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Coming down hard here. Not like I'm gonna do anything about it if its only 2 inches.


----------



## Santry426

pissing rain on the south shore , hopefully can atleast get a salt run in tonite


----------



## mulcahy mowing

Snowing huge flakes on the ma/ri line roadways are coated. Very strange little snow event here.


----------



## eric02038

This rain they said we are getting right now looks very similar to snow??


----------



## mulcahy mowing

Back to rain here to make it a slushy mess that will refreeze tonight Iinto a disaster


----------



## jimfrost

Maybe half inch to an inch in Malden/Melrose is this gonna turn into something


----------



## chrisf250

Snowing hard in Lincoln, say about two inches on the ground already


----------



## mansf123

Crazy storm. 2 inches on one side of town nothing 3 miles up the road


----------



## jimfrost

If we get 3 up here I'll hit my triggers nothing like a surprise storm


----------



## aclawn

Alittle rainmix going on here swct nothing sticking to warm.


----------



## Yellowdogs1

It's snowing pretty hard in Bristol. Is this supposed to keep up?


----------



## vlc

Got 4 inches now in maynard. WTF??! Got one truck in the shop, my driver in Maine, and got rear ended earlier so my spreader is totaled. It's going to be a long night...


----------



## eric02038

Chan 5 just said mix for area up to an inch....ahhh theres already 3 on the ground


----------



## K5Man91

Got at least 4 inches of heavy snow here in Clinton.


----------



## vlc

Looks like it's slowing down. Might be heading out soon


----------



## lucky921

Nice got to plow all mine even in eastboston


----------



## ilucas

We ended up with 7.5" in Kingston.....never expected that!!


----------



## ilucas

Just saw on ch 9 news Newton had the jack pot with 8" maybe another 1 or 2 tonight!!


----------



## jimfrost

Another storm another wheel bearing...oh well how does 8" drop and not one met even suggests that as a possibility


----------



## Maleko

Well that was interesting. Forecasted maybe a passing snow shower temps in the low 40's
Ended up with 5" in some spots and crazy icy roads.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Still coming down, 3 or so inches here.


----------



## mwalsh9152

My Bronco broke down again.....turns out no ran it out of fuel. Towed it to the gas station, then back to the yard and primed the filter and back at it. Definitely gonna suck when this stuff freezes!

Maybe nect storm I will remember to fuel before it...unless I get a chance to fix the fuel gauge


----------



## RoseMan806

Ended up plowing two inches of snow/slush in Quincy. Didn't see that one coming. payup Had to rush home and put the plow on.


----------



## Maleko

Gonna be a sheet of ice in the am. Salt run.


----------



## KartAnimal29

RAP is showing another Clipper coming thru in the morning. 6am for NYC and 9am for Boston. NWS says 1 inch. Keep an eye on the radar in the morning guy


----------



## jimfrost

Greaaaaaaat. Hope the wheel bearing holds up


----------



## KartAnimal29

NAM shows nothing and the HRRR shows a little bit for the morning


----------



## mansf123

How we looking for Tuesday kart? Thanks


----------



## KartAnimal29

Still 50/50 the threat is still there


----------



## lucky921

Still snowing here might need to push in morning again


----------



## CCL Landscaping

Just got in. What a mess that was. We def broke 5 inches in Worcester. Going to get a couple hours sleep then back out to salt


----------



## eastcoastjava

Dont give a flying hell, last week of school vaca. off to St. Maarten, weather forecast 80 degrees and soon to be drunk and sunburnt on the beach. Dont care if it snows or not.


----------



## vlc

Damn. Just finished all my accts with only one truck. Time for a couple hours of shut eye and then salting with a friggin shovel. So ticked that my truck got rear ended earlier. Spreader is totaled.


----------



## Maleko

vlc;1728246 said:


> Damn. Just finished all my accts with only one truck. Time for a couple hours of shut eye and then salting with a friggin shovel. So ticked that my truck got rear ended earlier. Spreader is totaled.


Sorry to hear. That sucks. 
It seems, at least in my area. The worst the weather the more people need to be on the road. Tailgating , speeding passing. It's unreal. I have a nice set of wicked bright LED lights on the back of my sander that I'm not shy to flip on when some jerk is on my butt when it's slippery. The quickly back off.


----------



## quigleysiding

Maleko;1728276 said:


> Sorry to hear. That sucks.
> It seems, at least in my area. The worst the weather the more people need to be on the road. Tailgating , speeding passing. It's unreal. I have a nice set of wicked bright LED lights on the back of my sander that I'm not shy to flip on when some jerk is on my butt when it's slippery. The quickly back off.


I just sand em when they get to close. That backs em off


----------



## aclawn

Snow blankets Northwest hills
Posted: Jan 19, 2014 6:36 AM EST Updated: Jan 19, 2014 7:02 AM EST 
NORFOLK, CT (WFSB) - 
Quick falling snow blanketed much of the Northwest hills with some high accumulations Saturday afternoon into the night. 
Heavy bands of snow brought the unexpected accumulations, as high as 10 inches in Norfolk, 8.5 inches in Winchester Center and 6 inches in Colebrook.Nice!


----------



## vlc

I was so pissed! The guy said well, at least I hit that thing (the spreader) and not the actual truck. Really buddy? Do you realize "that thing" is a good part of my only income in the winter? Adjuster can't come out till sometime Monday and I'm sure it will take weeks before I see a check. Looks like I have to front a new spreader. Love these unexpected expenses


----------



## mansf123

Just got finished cleaning up and salting everything And its snowing again


----------



## siteworkplus

vlc;1728303 said:


> I was so pissed! The guy said well, at least I hit that thing (the spreader) and not the actual truck. Really buddy? Do you realize "that thing" is a good part of my only income in the winter? Adjuster can't come out till sometime Monday and I'm sure it will take weeks before I see a check. Looks like I have to front a new spreader. Love these unexpected expenses


mike, what kind of spreader?

I may have parts


----------



## ADMSWELDING

State called my 550 in at 2.30pm yesterday,got 4 hrs of unexpected plowing.


----------



## unhcp

I want to travel tomorrow should I be safe to do so? I can't miss a storm.


----------



## nighthawk117

vlc;1728303 said:


> I was so pissed! The guy said well, at least I hit that thing (the spreader) and not the actual truck. Really buddy? Do you realize "that thing" is a good part of my only income in the winter? Adjuster can't come out till sometime Monday and I'm sure it will take weeks before I see a check. Looks like I have to front a new spreader. Love these unexpected expenses


Get a full price quote from your dealer for uninstall and re install of a new spreader, have it in hand prior to your adjuster coming out, make them aware that you can not wait for reimbursement due to probable loss of income, which should be covered on one of your policies. There is no excuse for them to not cut you a check on the spot, my father had massive hail damage on his truck, adjuster came out took pics, sat in his passenger side of his car for 15 min, got out, opened the trunk and there was a check being printed out !! We pay through the a$$ for all our insurance policies, you were not at fault, no investigation needed, stand your ground !! Do they allow you to send in your renewal payments at your convenience ? payup


----------



## vlc

siteworkplus;1728371 said:


> mike, what kind of spreader?
> 
> I may have parts


It's an old Meyers diamond. I was going to upgrade this spring anyways. It'll need a chute, spinner disc, shaft, bearings, spinner chain. plus the mounting area for the drag chain bearing got stuffed up. Where the chute mounts, all the rusted metal got torn. Thanks though.


----------



## vlc

nighthawk117;1728409 said:


> Get a full price quote from your dealer for uninstall and re install of a new spreader, have it in hand prior to your adjuster coming out, make them aware that you can not wait for reimbursement due to probable loss of income, which should be covered on one of your policies. There is no excuse for them to not cut you a check on the spot, my father had massive hail damage on his truck, adjuster came out took pics, sat in his passenger side of his car for 15 min, got out, opened the trunk and there was a check being printed out !! We pay through the a$$ for all our insurance policies, you were not at fault, no investigation needed, stand your ground !! Do they allow you to send in your renewal payments at your convenience ? payup


Thanks for the tip! I'll call the dealer tomorrow morning and have them fax me over a quote


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Still snowing off and on here...jeez


----------



## BillyRgn

nighthawk117;1728409 said:


> Get a full price quote from your dealer for uninstall and re install of a new spreader, have it in hand prior to your adjuster coming out, make them aware that you can not wait for reimbursement due to probable loss of income, which should be covered on one of your policies. There is no excuse for them to not cut you a check on the spot, my father had massive hail damage on his truck, adjuster came out took pics, sat in his passenger side of his car for 15 min, got out, opened the trunk and there was a check being printed out !! We pay through the a$$ for all our insurance policies, you were not at fault, no investigation needed, stand your ground !! Do they allow you to send in your renewal payments at your convenience ? payup


I agree deffinatly get the quote for uninstall and install, anything you can do to pad the quote with the most expensive sander you can find. If you have a buddy I'd have them send you a bill for doing your sanding during down time, I sure think they are responsible for that to.


----------



## lucky921

Thing looking better for the week

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/424950416770473984


----------



## KartAnimal29

lucky921;1728590 said:


> Thing looking better for the week
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/424950416770473984


All the models trended to the NW today. It's looking good for a plowable event tho this wouldn't be a big system but enough to plow. Draw a line from SW CT to NE MA , to the SE of that is where the larger amount will fall, as of now. There is still plenty of time for this to come more NW and a lot of people out there believe that will happen.


----------



## siteworkplus

GO BRUINS!!!!
How many days before pitchers & catchers??

Good entertaining year for the Pats
Not sure how many yrs #12 has in him, be nice to get one more title

Big boys dont cry, Andy!!!!


----------



## mansf123

Could be a good week shaping up for us.


----------



## KartAnimal29

mansf123;1728890 said:


> Could be a good week shaping up for us.


The next 2 weeks look good


----------



## advl66

We're guaranteed a storm Saturday. It's my 21st birthday! Haha, we need some plowable snow soon


----------



## lucky921

Wow seeing what's being said about this week looks great even NWS is talking about


----------



## myzx6

advl66;1728948 said:


> We're guaranteed a storm Saturday. It's my 21st birthday! Haha, we need some plowable snow soon


Happy birthday, we should def be guaranteed snow cause its also my 31st birthday, enjoy your last exciting one. Believe me when I say they come faster and faster every year after


----------



## lucky921

myzx6;1729037 said:


> Happy birthday, we should def be guaranteed snow cause its also my 31st birthday, enjoy your last exciting one. Believe me when I say they come faster and faster every year after


Happy birthday guys wait till you get to my age they really fast going by


----------



## ss502gmc

Looking like a possible 3-6" in southeast mass for Tuesday into Wednesday. I'll take it!


----------



## jandjcarpentry

ss502gmc;1729099 said:


> Looking like a possible 3-6" in southeast mass for Tuesday into Wednesday. I'll take it!


Where did u see that?


----------



## vlc

Happy birthday guys!


----------



## vlc

Are we getting anything before Wednesday?


----------



## RoseMan806

Just heard that tuesday nights storm will be an afternoon/evening storm. Anyone heard timing for Thursday?


----------



## ss502gmc

jandjcarpentry;1729122 said:


> Where did u see that?


Channel 5 and fox25 said they are early estimates and will be tweaked .


----------



## KartAnimal29

GFS just went BOOOM


----------



## ss502gmc

KartAnimal29;1729315 said:


> GFS just went BOOOM


How accurate has the GFS been so far this season? I know the EURO is usually the popular one. Just wondering...


----------



## KartAnimal29

ss502gmc;1729317 said:


> How accurate has the GFS been so far this season? I know the EURO is usually the popular one. Just wondering...


The RGEM SREF pretty much shows what the GFS just put out. The GFS has been out performing the EURO. I'm not staying up till 1 for the EURO. I'll look at that when I get up


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

ss502gmc;1729317 said:


> How accurate has the GFS been so far this season? I know the EURO is usually the popular one. Just wondering...


Its been fairly accurate.


----------



## lucky921

KartAnimal29;1729318 said:


> The RGEM SREF pretty much shows what the GFS just put out. The GFS has been out performing the EURO. I'm not staying up till 1 for the EURO. I'll look at that when I get up


You no you will be up it's got you now wide must be happy lol


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

And its gone again. From what I can see, the track just dove southeast with the Cape now being the jackpot area.


----------



## BillyRgn

Before we get ahead of our selves, channel 8 just said a possible quick squall for tomorrow (Monday) evening between 5-7pm and would only last about 15 minutes or so but would give everything a light coating. He said this would be the first cold wave moving in. Anyone else got any info on this, maybe a salt run ?


----------



## vlc

C'mon! I already spread 3 tons of salt with a shovel. I DONT want to do that again. Can't get a new spreader till Tuesday or Wednesday


----------



## KartAnimal29

lucky921;1729338 said:


> You no you will be up it's got you now wide must be happy lol


HAHAH I'm still up Thumbs Up She's been in bed for the last few hours. She knows the deal now after 13 years


----------



## FordFisherman

Looking good for CT Tues and Tues nite.


----------



## lucky921

Here is first look https://www.facebook.com/WxRisk/posts/635115056535756:0


----------



## lucky921

It is starting https://twitter.com/7news/status/425218543076925441


----------



## aclawn

Here the euro look good coastal ct,ri and the cape.


----------



## ss502gmc

I'm hoping my new vibrator for the spreader arrives today. Can't wait to try it out although I prob won't be able to install tomorrow when it's freezing out.


----------



## jandjcarpentry

ss502gmc;1729314 said:


> Channel 5 and fox25 said they are early estimates and will be tweaked .


Thanks. Looks like something is coming.


----------



## aclawn

lucky921;1729413 said:


> Here is first look https://www.facebook.com/WxRisk/posts/635115056535756:0


Nice map....always a chance it over performs for some of us.with cold being In.


----------



## Maleko

Heard 5-10" from 84 down. And 4-8 north of that.


----------



## lucky921

KartAnimal29;1729377 said:


> HAHAH I'm still up Thumbs Up She's been in bed for the last few hours. She knows the deal now after 13 years


Ya my girl the same do what you got to do aditude


----------



## PLC1985

Chiming in a bit late here the above maps is for Tuesday of this week into weds is this correct? My local stations NOBODY is talking anything more then flurries so I'm a bit confused as its Monday. I know they are never perfect but I'm seeing 2-4 and 3-6 here. Big difference. Anyone know what to expect in Springfield area. Thanks


----------



## lucky921

PLC1985;1729529 said:


> Chiming in a bit late here the above maps is for Tuesday of this week into weds is this correct? My local stations NOBODY is talking anything more then flurries so I'm a bit confused as its Monday. I know they are never perfect but I'm seeing 2-4 and 3-6 here. Big difference. Anyone know what to expect in Springfield area. Thanks


Look at my post with weather risk I bet we get more wait for today's model runs


----------



## leigh

This one at this early point looks like a beach blanket bingo affair. Skirting coast with heaviest acculm. Se coast looks to be sweet spot. Calling for 4" + for us down in sw ct. Fluffy light snow,doesn't really matter if we get 2", 6"or 8" it'll be like plowing feathers. I'm more concerned when it will end.Hopefully the models are off like usual, and it stops here by 2 am,so we don't have to bum rush!


----------



## lucky921

Really have to wait to tonight to see what all the models say it looks like it coming in the right direction for all of us here what one site is say and he never hypes a storm or builds it up



__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=612748212093815&id=161295833905724


----------



## KartAnimal29

The newest NAM


----------



## GMCHD plower

If you could push it a little farther north that would much appreciated...


----------



## KartAnimal29

GMCHD plower;1729612 said:


> If you could push it a little farther north that would much appreciated...


That's Sunday's system


----------



## aclawn

No Shovels,Backpack blowersThumbs Up


----------



## KartAnimal29

GFS just got done and it looks the same as the NAM Map


----------



## brimfield

So is this going to be like Yesterday? dropped the plow because we went to the store, but I might not have done it otherwise. But I do find weather predictions here more accurite than acccuweather.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

KartAnimal29;1729593 said:


> The newest NAM


What system is this?


----------



## SnowFakers

CH8 says 5-10. Gotta get the plow mounted up.


----------



## KartAnimal29

2006Sierra1500;1729754 said:


> What system is this?


Tomorrow night. Sunday's looks good for GMCHD plower


----------



## ducaticorse

Locals here are still saying 2-4 in BOS.


----------



## ducaticorse

MM2 movement problems. Isolated to plow side.

I have done the screwdriver magnet test on the coils and got magnetism. Power and grounds are correct to the coils. Still no pressure to the hoses. The pump was good last year, hasn't been used since then. Filter is clean, whole plow was bled, cleaned and fresh fluid added.

No movement in any direction, fluid IS NOT making it from the reservoir past the hydraulic manifold to the hoses.

Thoughts please. Could the pump just have **** the bed over the past year just sitting unused?

Would all three solenoids be stuck? I could see if one or whatever, but not all three.


----------



## mansf123

I'll take 3-6 any day. Nothing to stressful buy still profitable


----------



## SnowFakers

ducaticorse;1729828 said:


> MM2 movement problems. Isolated to plow side.
> 
> I have done the screwdriver magnet test on the coils and got magnetism. Power and grounds are correct to the coils. Still no pressure to the hoses. The pump was good last year, hasn't been used since then. Filter is clean, whole plow was bled, cleaned and fresh fluid added.
> 
> No movement in any direction, fluid IS NOT making it from the reservoir past the hydraulic manifold to the hoses.
> 
> Thoughts please. Could the pump just have **** the bed over the past year just sitting unused?
> 
> Would all three solenoids be stuck? I could see if one or whatever, but not all three.


Tap the pump with a hammer while pressing a control on the plow. The motors brushes may stopped working from sitting around not moving. Just a tap with the hammer, not a bang. Haha


----------



## SnowFakers

mansf123;1729829 said:


> I'll take 3-6 any day. Nothing to stressful buy still profitable


Ditto. 6" would be ideal. Only plow once but get a higher rate


----------



## ducaticorse

SnowFakers;1729841 said:


> Tap the pump with a hammer while pressing a control on the plow. The motors brushes may stopped working from sitting around not moving. Just a tap with the hammer, not a bang. Haha


Motor is running and brand new, so is the hydro manifold. The cartridges and solenoids are from the old hydro block, so is the pump. It all worked last time it was together.

There is either something going on with the pistons in the solenoids preventing flow, or the pump is shot.

Trying to figure out how to trace it down so Im not buying parts I don't need.


----------



## jandjcarpentry




----------



## SnowFakers

Guys on the cape must be happy


----------



## TJS

ducaticorse;1729851 said:


> Motor is running and brand new, so is the hydro manifold. The cartridges and solenoids are from the old hydro block, so is the pump. It all worked last time it was together.
> 
> There is either something going on with the pistons in the solenoids preventing flow, or the pump is shot.
> 
> Trying to figure out how to trace it down so Im not buying parts I don't need.


Take the resivour off and see if the pick up filter assembly fell off.


----------



## ducaticorse

TJS;1729870 said:


> Take the resivour off and see if the pick up filter assembly fell off.


First thing I checked. Pickup tube with filter and return tube are both proper.


----------



## ducaticorse

TJS;1729870 said:


> Take the resivour off and see if the pick up filter assembly fell off.


One thing I did notice on the new hydro manifold, was that there was one LESS bolt needed to hold the pump on to the base. Does that strike anyone as strange?


----------



## GMCHD plower

KartAnimal29;1729812 said:


> Tomorrow night. Sunday's looks good for GMCHD plower


Is it looking big or just average?


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

I'm praying for this storm to come north more...I only plowed 2 driveways last storm.


----------



## eric02038

Bernie's latest video is showing 6-12 tomorrow evening with blizzard like conditions


----------



## K5Man91

eric02038;1729953 said:


> Bernie's latest video is showing 6-12 tomorrow evening with blizzard like conditions


Awesome. Just hooked up both plows on the trucks today. Everything working good so far.


----------



## eric02038

Winter storm warning just issued for western norfolk county!


----------



## AlliedMike

hang on boys looks like were gonna be getting a good one


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Winter storm warning in Southern Worcester County!


----------



## ejsmass2

Snow boner


----------



## ducaticorse

Anyone that knows FISHER in the Somerville boston area that can help me out tomorrow?


----------



## jimfrost

Just heard 8-10 from a guy who was at the city yard in Malden after they checked the computer


----------



## snowbully1

ducaticorse;1730054 said:


> Anyone that knows FISHER in the Somerville boston area that can help me out tomorrow?


I'm in malden not sure what I know but the other day mine did same thing was the wires


----------



## Iawr

I'm seeing 4-6 for Holliston Medway Franklin


----------



## aclawn

Can some one post pics of this so called "snough"?Gonna have to park the trucks around the pool again and pray for lake effect?


----------



## GMCHD plower

ducaticorse;1729828 said:


> MM2 movement problems. Isolated to plow side.
> 
> I have done the screwdriver magnet test on the coils and got magnetism. Power and grounds are correct to the coils. Still no pressure to the hoses. The pump was good last year, hasn't been used since then. Filter is clean, whole plow was bled, cleaned and fresh fluid added.
> 
> No movement in any direction, fluid IS NOT making it from the reservoir past the hydraulic manifold to the hoses.
> 
> Thoughts please. Could the pump just have **** the bed over the past year just sitting unused?
> 
> Would all three solenoids be stuck? I could see if one or whatever, but not all three.


My plow just did something similar, I could hear the motor run, but it wouldn't move, turns out a couple wires under the black plastic cap on the back of the pump somehow came off, and the little white wire chaffed/frayed. Also had water in the fluid.


----------



## aclawn

MOVING NORTH.


----------



## jimfrost

aclawn;1730126 said:


> MOVING NORTH.


More snow or less for Boston area can't see the image


----------



## aclawn

> More snow or less for Boston area can't see the image


LOOK LIKE UR 4 TO 8.There saying a 15-1 ratio because of the cold.


----------



## KartAnimal29

The newest GFS says hello CT I'll take 12-14


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Now I'm gonna start speaking to the storm like a dog...SIT. STAY. GOOD SNOWSTORM.


----------



## GMCHD plower

That puts me in the 4-6 range, I'll take it!


----------



## KartAnimal29

GMCHD plower;1730146 said:


> That puts me in the 4-6 range, I'll take it!


The Trend is your friend


----------



## aclawn

Kart, I think were in for three good storm coming are way 22nd.26th,29th. with no melting.


----------



## eric02038

aclawn;1730167 said:


> Kart, I think were in for three good storm coming are way 22nd.26th,29th. with no melting.


29th looks like the one we are getting tomorrow night, what's the 26 look like


----------



## GMCHD plower

I'm sure everyone else is too, but I really appreciate you guys watching these models so closely, definitely much better forecasts than most meteorologists!


----------



## KartAnimal29

aclawn;1730167 said:


> Kart, I think were in for three good storm coming are way 22nd.26th,29th. with no melting.


Got that right man. The weather service I use also believes this trend keeps going well into Feb. We do a see a few warm ups in there but they won't last long. Wait till the southern jet stream comes into play. As of now I couldn't be any happier with the way the next 2 weeks look


----------



## aclawn

Not as strong.


----------



## ducaticorse

snowbully1;1730081 said:


> I'm in malden not sure what I know but the other day mine did same thing was the wires


Im in Somerville. Have you any experience in fixing these things or a spare pump perhaps to test out?


----------



## CCL Landscaping

aclawn;1730189 said:


> Not as strong.


I was wondering how the euro looked


----------



## KartAnimal29

The EURO has been playing catch up to the GFS all season. That update they did messed it up


----------



## ss502gmc

ducaticorse;1730191 said:


> Im in Somerville. Have you any experience in fixing these things or a spare pump perhaps to test out?


I had an issue a couple years ago that the motor would run but nothing happened, turned out to be the 3 wire harness on the truck side. The replacement end was like $50 and 10 min to fix.


----------



## BillyRgn

Just got my f-350 mason dump back, blown transmission only 3,000 miles on it,!t took LKQ two and a half weeks to get me a placement tranny, it was under warranty


----------



## aclawn

KartAnimal29;1730202 said:


> The EURO has been playing catch up to the GFS all season. That update they did messed it up


 THE EURO MODEL 25TH -26TH
Maybe 2 to 4 for us on sat.


----------



## jimfrost

aclawn;1730167 said:


> Kart, I think were in for three good storm coming are way 22nd.26th,29th. with no melting.


I'm going away the 30th you can bank on there being snow the 29th


----------



## MikeJee

...yeah and definitely snow on saturday since I have a casino trip planned


----------



## jimfrost

MikeJee;1730249 said:


> ...yeah and definitely snow on saturday since I have a casino trip planned


Well its been decided snow straight through the rest of January


----------



## A&J Landscaping

KartAnimal29;1730181 said:


> Got that right man. The weather service I use also believes this trend keeps going well into Feb. We do a see a few warm ups in there but they won't last long. Wait till the southern jet stream comes into play. As of now I couldn't be any happier with the way the next 2 weeks look


 Thats awesome i smell some snow removal coming


----------



## snowbully1

ducaticorse;1730191 said:


> Im in Somerville. Have you any experience in fixing these things or a spare pump perhaps to test out?


How many plug you have I grew up in Somerville check under black box and plugs if it 3 plug could hook up to my truck


----------



## BillyRgn

Couple flurries and raindrops right now still pretty warm I think it's like 38 here


----------



## aclawn

flashbacks 2010-11


----------



## vlc

A&J Landscaping;1730257 said:


> Thats awesome i smell some snow removal coming


Can't wait to put my new (to me) bobcat to work!!


----------



## mansf123

A&J Landscaping;1730257 said:


> Thats awesome i smell some snow removal coming


some removal would be nice


----------



## ADMSWELDING

ducaticorse;1730191 said:


> Im in Somerville. Have you any experience in fixing these things or a spare pump perhaps to test out?


Sound like 3 wire plow side harness.I have replaced multiple of theses for customers including my own last month.Burlington autoparts on 3A got almost everything you could need.I replaced both sides on mine, truck and plow side.


----------



## snowbully1

ADMSWELDING;1730374 said:


> Sound like 3 wire plow side harness.I have replaced multiple of theses for customers including my own last month.Burlington autoparts on 3A got almost everything you could need.I replaced both sides on mine, truck and plow side.


 there is a place in Arlington too . Palmers garage


----------



## AC2717

Jesus
What is going on tomorrow and then maybe this weekend


----------



## ProEnterprises

What are we looking at for an end time in CT for this one tomorrow?


----------



## lucky921

ss502gmc;1730203 said:


> I had an issue a couple years ago that the motor would run but nothing happened, turned out to be the 3 wire harness on the truck side. The replacement end was like $50 and 10 min to fix.


My buddy just had the same problem it was the wire to check them for power In each direction


----------



## leigh

ProEnterprises;1730399 said:


> What are we looking at for an end time in CT for this one tomorrow?


At this time for sw ct around 5-6am. Hoping it moves a little quicker,makes it possible to get everyone cleaned up. Be nice to start plowing at 3am and not have much fall after that.


----------



## eastcoastjava

Haha, nice 82 degrees today here in St.maarten. So much rather be drinking at the pool bar then plowing any day.


----------



## ProEnterprises

leigh;1730411 said:


> At this time for sw ct around 5-6am. Hoping it moves a little quicker,makes it possible to get everyone cleaned up. Be nice to start plowing at 3am and not have much fall after that.


Im in Western Ct. Hoping its done by 3.


----------



## SDLandscapes VT

when is the next hit for north western VT?


----------



## CCL Landscaping

DT just took a sheet on the 0z NAM. Anyone know how it panned out?


----------



## lucky921

Think it went east a bit he called it crap and most tv guys said the storm going more west it will be a good storm for all be safe and no break downs


----------



## lucky921

Check this out https://www.facebook.com/tristateweather/posts/666003930109863:0


----------



## atvriderinmass

Hope it stays around 3-6 for my area. I only charge $20 for each of my driveways(close to 50 driveways) the less snow the better! Woohoooo!!


----------



## CCL Landscaping

http://www.erh.noaa.gov/box/StormTotalSnow/


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

CCL Landscaping;1730631 said:


> http://www.erh.noaa.gov/box/StormTotalSnow/


This is what I go by. Looks like our area is in for 8-10, I'm completely alright with that.


----------



## ducaticorse

lucky921;1730406 said:


> My buddy just had the same problem it was the wire to check them for power In each direction


Its not the power. Solenoids are actibvating, but they may be jammed. It may be an o-ring in the pump itself.


----------



## jandjcarpentry




----------



## CCL Landscaping

jandjcarpentry;1730664 said:


>


Yeeeeehaaaaa. Thank the wife for the let it snow over the fireplace


----------



## eric02038

I hate people....

eric I totally understand.I can pay you forty today That is all i have and I understand why you can't continue to plow for us.Sadly things are worse financially.I will get the rest to you I promise


----------



## jandjcarpentry

CCL Landscaping;1730669 said:


> Yeeeeehaaaaa. Thank the wife for the let it snow over the fireplace


It seems to b working. Ha ha


----------



## ducaticorse

eric02038;1730672 said:


> I hate people....
> 
> eric I totally understand.I can pay you forty today That is all i have and I understand why you can't continue to plow for us.Sadly things are worse financially.I will get the rest to you I promise


There is no excuse or that type of behavior unless. Unless someone cannot physically do the shoveling on their own due to a medical condition. If you cannot afford a luxury service like snow/ice management, or landscaping, YOU DO IT YOUR SELF.


----------



## aclawn

It moved a little more north overnight,now there saying 20/1 ratio.Thank God it fluff, one of my u-joint started acting up yesterday, 2 wheel drive this one.


----------



## eric02038

ducaticorse;1730679 said:


> There is no excuse or that type of behavior unless. Unless someone cannot physically do the shoveling on their own due to a medical condition. If you cannot afford a luxury service like snow/ice management, or landscaping, YOU DO IT YOUR SELF.


What really pisses me off is this person lives in my friggin neighborhood and not a small house


----------



## BillyRgn

eric02038;1730687 said:


> What really pisses me off is this person lives in my friggin neighborhood and not a small house


It's like the lady that complained about a $400 bill for mowing, $50 per cut, monster house, two new BMW 5aeries and a new Chevy 1500 crew cab, she thought I was charging to much and said I would have to wait because she had a 15,000 dollar tax bill that was due. She was mad that the bill got to $400, she was suposed to be paying weekly(her arrangement). One week it's my husband has the money, the next it's I don't have any more checks, then she's not home, etc. so it's my fault you are in debt up to you eye balls.


----------



## AC2717

Everyone is all over the map on amounts and time frames, Hopefully Kart will chime in, only one that has been on every time this year, well pretty much all the time
Thank you Kart


----------



## leigh

AC2717;1730708 said:


> Everyone is all over the map on amounts and time frames, Hopefully Kart will chime in, only one that has been on every time this year, well pretty much all the time
> Thank you Kart


That's the nature of these systems that strengthen as they hit the atlantic, models are just a guess ,50 miles one way of the other, increase in speed faster/slower is hard to figure till it's happening in real time. I took a tape measure out and looked at the difference in 5" or 8" etc, doesn't mean all that much with this dry snow except for billing purposes payup


----------



## aclawn

Start time Ct 4-6pm to 3-6am.Look like an inch a hour in ct between 9pm - 2am.
Mass. 6-8pm to 8-10am.wind chill temp -5, where going to have flurries coming down in during the day today.payup


----------



## leigh

This thing is coming in early,snowing in Greenwich ct at 9 am.Starting to fill in along coast.


----------



## aclawn

leigh;1730744 said:


> This thing is coming in early,snowing in Greenwich ct at 9 am.Starting to fill in along coast.


Long Island guy are saying coating on the ground.heading are way.


----------



## aclawn




----------



## the05goat

Subscribed


----------



## jimfrost

Just waiting for the truck to get out of the shop then sitting by the phone


----------



## siteworkplus

My skidsteer operator just called and said he's taking an early flight to Vegas today and I woke up this morning with my back locked up. I have a funny feeling about tonite all of a sudden
Gonna pop a perc and get this poop storm started
Good luck to all


----------



## SnowFakers

Snowing a bit here, everything is ready. Time to hunker down for the day and wait it out


----------



## Iawr

Everything was good to go, 86 mack won't start, and the f650 blew the abs pump on the way back from the shop.


----------



## siteworkplus

Iawr;1730845 said:


> Everything was good to go, 86 mack won't start, and the f650 blew the abs pump on the way back from the shop.


Fuel gelled? try some 911
Can you pull the abs fuse and make do with old school brakes
Your day is startin out like mine...sorry


----------



## Iawr

siteworkplus;1730851 said:


> Fuel gelled? try some 911
> Can you pull the abs fuse and make do with old school brakes
> Your day is startin out like mine...sorry


Dumped some 911 in and tossed it on the battery charger hopefully will fire up in an hour or so. Weird Shes giving me problems the 93 mack fired right up no problem. As far as the abs pump, my driver is just going to deal with I not working. If he complains he can go home.


----------



## SnowFakers

Snowing pretty heavy here


----------



## brimfield

just started light snow here. Got kerosene/2stroke oil mixed in with diesel for the tractor. Should prevent it from stalling like the last storm.Summer fuel= gelling


----------



## ss502gmc

Snowing here, ground is covered already


----------



## AC2717

nothing in Burlington MA yet


----------



## aclawn

Coming down hard now here.


----------



## nepatsfan

Iawr;1730845 said:


> Everything was good to go, 86 mack won't start, and the f650 blew the abs pump on the way back from the shop.


Do you run fuel additive regularly? I run the regular stuff every tank in the winter and I keep 911 in the trucks but the additive seems to work well for that.


----------



## vlc

Anyone have an air flo sander? I'm wiring up my controller and there is a red fused wire (which I know goes to power) and a white wire. Does the white go to ground?


----------



## BillyRgn

About an inch maybe an inch and a half here snowing pretty good, getting cold these snow flakes are tiny


----------



## vlc

Never mind. Found a diagram. Love these last minute things


----------



## nepatsfan

siteworkplus;1728800 said:


> GO BRUINS!!!!
> How many days before pitchers & catchers??
> 
> Good entertaining year for the Pats
> Not sure how many yrs #12 has in him, be nice to get one more title
> 
> Big boys dont cry, Andy!!!!


haha nice:crying::crying:


----------



## MikeJee

A warm 9 / -4 degrees here in brookfield, 1/2 inch fell....coming down good now.


----------



## harrison6jd

northern rhode island. about 3 inches in the driveway,less on the streets. very fluffy! 5pm.


----------



## Yellowdogs1

Snowing hard here. Inch or so on the ground. It's gonna be a cold night


----------



## ss502gmc

Almost 3 inches here


----------



## BillyRgn

I know this is the weather forum, but with all of us from the same area I figured I'd share, channel 3 just did a story, apparently there are Crooks going around stealing fishers controllers out of trucks, they are breaking the door locks, then taking the handheld controllers and breaking the mount on the mounted controllers, they said it's the southington ct area, and it sounds like the have gotten a bunch. Police chief recommends taking controller with you when you go inside


----------



## aclawn

channel 3 is also saying something for the 27th


----------



## Iawr

BillyRgn;1731319 said:


> I know this is the weather forum, but with all of us from the same area I figured I'd share, channel 3 just did a story, apparently there are Crooks going around stealing fishers controllers out of trucks, they are breaking the door locks, then taking the handheld controllers and breaking the mount on the mounted
> controllers, they said it's the southington ct area, and it
> sounds like the have gotten a bunch. Police chief
> recommends taking controller with you when you go inside


If anyone in the areas of milford, Franklin,Bellingham, and Medway have had theft issues please pm me. We found a kid around the area who is suspected of stealing plow parts, plows, and others equiptment.


----------



## AC2717

Very slow in concord/maynard ma right now
Almost like a calm before the monster bite


----------



## ducaticorse

Just got BANGED out on my plow issue. Guy just said "it was put together wrong" and charged me $300. LOL. Gotta love the eff you day of storm repairs! At least he took a check!! I would have questioned it, but I sent my guys to pick it up. Guy probably spent 45 minutes on it start to finish.


----------



## ducaticorse

AC2717;1731376 said:


> Very slow in concord/maynard ma right now
> Almost like a calm before the monster bite


AC, there will be no "monster bite" on this one in your area. Im doubting BOS will get more than 8 at this point, and that's the entire duration, now til tomorrow 8-9AM.


----------



## vlc

Hey Ryan, you get that dingo back to your place alright?


----------



## mulcahy mowing

So light you look at it and it moves out of the way


----------



## ducaticorse

vlc;1731386 said:


> Hey Ryan, you get that dingo back to your place alright?


Yes Sir! Really excited to platy with it. I just brought it to the yard and tarped it. Didn't even take it off the trailer. Thanks again!!


----------



## vlc

No prob. Thank you. Glad you can put it to work


----------



## leigh

6-7" here on coast at 7pm.Very light snow, I salted 2 lots and my shop and had bare pavement for the first 4" even with low temps, weird. We're right in the heavy bands here.


----------



## ducaticorse

vlc;1731412 said:


> No prob. Thank you. Glad you can put it to work


It will be beaten like a red headed step child. Let me know when you find that side panel, im sure that thing is like 10K at the dealer lol.... Nice meeting you too btw.


----------



## cpmi

6 inches of fluff down here and still snowing at a good clip.


----------



## siteworkplus

Iawr;1731332 said:


> If anyone in the areas of milford, Franklin,Bellingham, and Medway have had theft issues please pm me. We found a kid around the area who is suspected of stealing plow parts, plows, and others equiptment.


Hope you got him tied up real good so we all can have a turn

Anybody see the movie "Pawnshop Chronicles"?
If you didn't it's a must see!


----------



## redsoxfan

Snow totals keep going down for central mass went from 6-10' now at 3-5. Looks like I can wait till later hit everything once throw some salt call it a day.


----------



## fordtruck661

Only about 1" near bristol CT. Looks like most of it is going south:angry:


----------



## SnowFakers

Atleast 6" on the ground here. Still snowing hard


----------



## CCL Landscaping

I guess there's an eighth of an inch in Worcester...


----------



## vlc

ducaticorse;1731436 said:


> It will be beaten like a red headed step child. Let me know when you find that side panel, im sure that thing is like 10K at the dealer lol.... Nice meeting you too btw.


Nice meeting you too. I'll find that thing later tomorrow.

Hey Rhode Island guys, quit hogging all the snow!!!


----------



## fordtruck661

Looks like to sharp cut off line is along I-84 anything south is getting good snow and north not getting much. I just looked at the radar and it seems to be dying down


----------



## lucky921

Ya not much in saugus more in Lynn and eastboston strange storm


----------



## TJS

8" at least here still snowing.


----------



## aclawn

same here 8"


----------



## DFLS

Whopping 1/2" in West Granby @ 10:20, seems to be really slowing down and upstream radar is breaking up.

Backpack blowers for the walks on this one.


----------



## leigh

It's all over here swct .time to head out.glad it ended early, looks like 10" +.


----------



## vlc

leigh;1731702 said:


> It's all over here swct .time to head out.glad it ended early, looks like 10" +.


Thanks for rubbing it in.


----------



## BillyRgn

Got a good amount here, it's firing out but is suposed to pick back up around 2am for a bit, will probaly end up with 10 by the time it's done


----------



## nighthawk117

Another spot on forecast by our local puppets  . Gas stations packed, grocery stores mobbed, target was packed........the apocalypse is coming !! Well a trace to an inch :laughing: gotta love it


----------



## Iawr

Anybody in Franklin want to meet up for a coffee break?


----------



## ss502gmc

8.5" on the ground here now. Doesn't even feel like it. I didn't realize how much there was till I got out of the truck.


----------



## ejsmass2

Very little snow in Framingham. Maybe 2 inches.


----------



## Iawr

Probably 8" in Franklin but its starting to get real wet and scrape easily down to black top. Come on and mix already!!!


----------



## jimfrost

3 maybe 4 in Malden/melrose. Any word on the track of the storm? As far as how much more we can expect


----------



## ss502gmc

jimfrost;1731850 said:


> 3 maybe 4 in Malden/melrose. Any word on the track of the storm? As far as how much more we can expect


the storm isn't even close to us yet, and not expected to make its closest pass till 6am. But there saying it's gonna be confined to the southeast. For once I'm in the jack pot zone and from what I can tell we should easily see another 6-8" around here and right now there's about 9-10" depending where you measure. My buddy is in hingham and said there's easily 12+ as of 11pm and the wind is picking up a little too.


----------



## jimfrost

ss502gmc;1731858 said:


> the storm isn't even close to us yet, and not expected to make its closest pass till 6am. But there saying it's gonna be confined to the southeast. For once I'm in the jack pot zone and from what I can tell we should easily see another 6-8" around here and right now there's about 9-10" depending where you measure. My buddy is in hingham and said there's easily 12+ as of 11pm and the wind is picking up a little too.


Good for you man make the money as it falls....I keep hearing different reports of the storm dying out early and basically a bust


----------



## jimfrost

Just about stopped snowing in Melrose stopped to get a coffee the entire dpw was there...BUSTTTT


----------



## Iawr

Stopped in Franklin, coffee time, and may as well "wait for accumulation" well I'm still clocked in with the town


----------



## jandjcarpentry

ss502gmc;1731858 said:


> the storm isn't even close to us yet, and not expected to make its closest pass till 6am. But there saying it's gonna be confined to the southeast. For once I'm in the jack pot zone and from what I can tell we should easily see another 6-8" around here and right now there's about 9-10" depending where you measure. My buddy is in hingham and said there's easily 12+ as of 11pm and the wind is picking up a little too.


Same here Pembroke Duxbury. Measured around 10:30 and it was 8 in. Still is snowing like crazy.


----------



## jimfrost

jandjcarpentry;1731899 said:


> Same here Pembroke Duxbury. Measured around 10:30 and it was 8 in. Still is snowing like crazy.


I'd be happy with 6" just doesn't look like its happening


----------



## CCL Landscaping

2 inches in oxford


----------



## jimfrost

Stopped at dunks half the dpw of the town must have been inside sitting around hahaha


----------



## RoseMan806

Snowing very hard up until 1:00 in Quincy. Still snowing now but the wind is keeping the snow from accumulating.


----------



## vlc

Grand total for maynard... 1/2"

Getting ready to sling some salt. Congrats to you guys who got something out of this! Plow safely


----------



## Fisher II

16 inches in weymouth....starting second round at 5am


----------



## jimfrost

I'm hearing its already ots


----------



## ducaticorse

jimfrost;1731932 said:


> I'm hearing its already ots


0338hrs Cambridge MA. Done. All sites scraped and salted. We're either in the eye of the hurricane, or she went ots.


----------



## jimfrost

ducaticorse;1731936 said:


> 0338hrs Cambridge MA. Done. All sites scraped and salted. We're either in the eye of the hurricane, or she went ots.


If this fires up again I'd be shocked fingers crossed


----------



## AC2717

Stopped in Watertown about 2 been scraping pavement waiting to get called off since about 2:15am
Maybe 3 inches here due to drifts otherwise busto!!
Would love to get back to the ranch for 3 he's of shut eye
Have no idea why the still have us out here already phase 2 sanding completed


----------



## ss502gmc

About 300ft visibility here! This is nuts!!!


----------



## jimfrost

ss502gmc;1731941 said:


> About 300ft visibility here! This is nuts!!!


Seriously you still have snow falling from the sky


----------



## RoseMan806

Steady blowing snow in Quincy.


----------



## Yellowdogs1

Maybe 2 inches in avon. At least I have a 2 inch trigger.


----------



## Iawr

Just saying..still coming down on Franklin


----------



## AC2717

Got called off at 0500 in Watertown
Maybe 2 total with drifts
Got 5 hours in
Off to day job


----------



## ss502gmc

jimfrost;1731943 said:


> Seriously you still have snow falling from the sky


it's now 6:45am and still coming down moderately. About 14-15" so far


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Total dud. Got maybe 3 inches grand total in Charlton.


----------



## vlc

Got to try out my new spreader and it's friggin awesome! Thank you, commerce insurance!


----------



## ramair2k

Fox 25 news had medford/somerville in the 8"-15" range. LOL Medford got 3-4" IF that. South Shore folks got lucky. Is it too early to ask when the next storm is? LOLwesport


----------



## GMCHD plower

Not positive but I believe I heard something Saturday/Sunday for you guys...


----------



## ejsmass2

About 2 inches in Framingham total. Looking forward to a big storm soon.


----------



## snopushin ford

ended up with less than an inch here. Hopefully there will be another storm soon. Good luck to the guys that actually got snow!!


----------



## brimfield

Iawr;1731332 said:


> If anyone in the areas of milford, Franklin,Bellingham, and Medway have had theft issues please pm me. We found a kid around the area who is suspected of stealing plow parts, plows, and others equiptment.


Cod hooks to his nut sack, pepper spray and take him for a sled ride behind your plow truck. Scum like this need to get a lesson, let them live to warn their friends.
3" around here so I am fine with a nice quick clean up.


----------



## BBC co

crazy amount here looks like 16" s weymouth is listing at 15.5 tru nws atm so i think the 16" here is about right

next storm is looking to push in the 26-27 one of those looks to be tracking more inward and north and the coast looks light all the way down and under ri ct atm but still a ways to go its looking good tho a 6-12"

then next is around the 29th

here is the link to nws interactive total chart http://www.erh.noaa.gov/hydromet/hydrometDisplay.php?event=stormTotalv3_72&element=snow&centeron=BOX


----------



## siteworkplus

Well that was a big popcorn fart
Shovelers spent more time sleeping in the truck than shoveling
It is f'n cold though..God love 'em


----------



## SnowFakers

About 8 on the ground is say. Stopped snowing at 3 and I'm all down with everything now. Time for some sleep


----------



## quigleysiding

Got about 5 inch here. Enough to get out. Ready for the next one. Truck **** the bed right after my son punched in, He punched in came out truck was off. Wouldnt start. Had to install crank sensor. Had it going in about an hour. Fun Fun


----------



## BBC co

nice where was the sensor up under the bak of the motor? i had to do one in my landrover thing was a ***** on a lift nvm in a truck in a storm


----------



## nighthawk117

vlc;1732016 said:


> Got to try out my new spreader and it's friggin awesome! Thank you, commerce insurance!


How did it go with the insurance adjuster ? You can pm if you don't want to post it here ! Sounds like success tho


----------



## nepatsfan

Iawr;1731893 said:


> Stopped in Franklin, coffee time, and may as well "wait for accumulation" well I'm still clocked in with the town


There goes my profit for the storm!! taxpayup out the window!!


----------



## lucky921

ramair2k;1732026 said:


> Fox 25 news had medford/somerville in the 8"-15" range. LOL Medford got 3-4" IF that. South Shore folks got lucky. Is it too early to ask when the next storm is? LOLwesport


Saturday , Monday and Friday don't think nothin big but who knows can Chang like this storm


----------



## fordtruck661

Here is a good snow total map. Just zoom into your area

http://www.erh.noaa.gov/hydromet/hydrometDisplay.php?event=stormTotalv3_24&element=snow&centeron=ERH


----------



## lucky921

Here is Bernie's next storm thoughts

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/426040508692307968


----------



## BBC co

found a great link to find your local snow totals via nws site to the closest observatories down to the .10 " and they are up already

http://www.nohrsc.noaa.gov/nearest/index.html?city=02043&county=&l=5&u=e&y=2014&m=1&d=22


----------



## vlc

nighthawk117;1732143 said:


> How did it go with the insurance adjuster ? You can pm if you don't want to post it here ! Sounds like success tho


Not really sure yet. Haha. He took the pictures of the sander and the damage to the truck, asked how much a new one is and how much installation is, and said I'll hear back from him later this week. I told him I need a new one like now. He said to get the new one and just hold on to the old one in case they need to look at it again. Hopefully it goes smoothly. Hopefully I get a check soon because that was a big unexpected expense


----------



## quigleysiding

So what did you end up getting for a sander. How do you like it?


----------



## lucky921

vlc;1732229 said:


> Not really sure yet. Haha. He took the pictures of the sander and the damage to the truck, asked how much a new one is and how much installation is, and said I'll hear back from him later this week. I told him I need a new one like now. He said to get the new one and just hold on to the old one in case they need to look at it again. Hopefully it goes smoothly. Hopefully I get a check soon because that was a big unexpected expense


Which sander did you get


----------



## vlc

I got an 8 ft air flo with a Briggs. So far, I love it


----------



## vlc

Anyone want an old Meyers diamond sander needs some work  make me an offer!


----------



## siteworkplus

vlc;1732321 said:


> Anyone want an old Meyers diamond sander needs some work  make me an offer!


Hey Mike, What do you think, that this is your own personal 'craigslist'?


----------



## vlc

Hahaha this is way better than craigslist!


----------



## KartAnimal29

Might see a few inches on Saturday and the Monday system is looking pretty good right now. No details as of now


----------



## NAHA

I didn't even get to plow I need something big would be nice


----------



## BBC co

vlc;1732321 said:


> Anyone want an old Meyers diamond sander needs some work  make me an offer!


i see want and it says free to me  so when u get no one i give u beer $ for it


----------



## snowbully1

vlc;1732321 said:


> Anyone want an old Meyers diamond sander needs some work  make me an offer!


Got a picture what it's need


----------



## siteworkplus

snowbully1;1732452 said:


> Got a picture what it's need


a new home


----------



## nepatsfan

vlc;1728422 said:


> It's an old Meyers diamond. I was going to upgrade this spring anyways. It'll need a chute, spinner disc, shaft, bearings, spinner chain. plus the mounting area for the drag chain bearing got stuffed up. Where the chute mounts, all the rusted metal got torn. Thanks though.





snowbully1;1732452 said:


> Got a picture what it's need


minor tlc...lol


----------



## vlc

It'll buff out


----------



## vlc

Looks like BBC is the highest bidder! But seriously, if anyone could really use it for parts, take it. Just have to wait till all this insurance junk is over with. 

Now back to you, Kart.  good news for us?


----------



## BillyRgn

vlc;1732229 said:


> Not really sure yet. Haha. He took the pictures of the sander and the damage to the truck, asked how much a new one is and how much installation is, and said I'll hear back from him later this week. I told him I need a new one like now. He said to get the new one and just hold on to the old one in case they need to look at it again. Hopefully it goes smoothly. Hopefully I get a check soon because that was a big unexpected expense


Such bull shi* dealing with insurance company's, ya just hold on to the old one, I would have asked for storage fees from them. !!


----------



## KartAnimal29

Not as of now man. Wait till tomorrow night. With the pattern loaded up like this the models have a hard tome trying to figure things out


----------



## Santry426

Still doing clean up around weymouth ! Time for the next one


----------



## vlc

You lucky mofo!

Any suggestions for truck lettering in my area? They guy I used to have moved to Maine.


----------



## KartAnimal29

Watch the southern jet stream as it looks like it might be getting more involved into the weather pattern

http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/comp/nhem/flash-wv.html


----------



## leigh

Joe "Furry" fox ct says 1.7" for sat afternoon for swct .Must be nice to narrow it down to the tenth of an inch lol Temps high 20's .I put down so much salt with this past storm there ain't a chance of it accumulating.Especially with a daytime snowfall, the radiant heat from sun is really getting strong as the season progresses.Amazing how much different a nighttime snowfall is compared to a daytime event. Ithink I'll study up on this in my "spare time"


----------



## quigleysiding

Got a ski trip this weekend so i am sure it will snow Sat.


----------



## aclawn

Pretty nice season so far And Feb isn't even here yet.Next storm look like a clipper 1-3 for us.


----------



## siteworkplus

I like clippers
Fast-low effort-max profits-regular sleep


----------



## siteworkplus

Hey, have you noticed everyone's got new white trucks?


----------



## nepatsfan

siteworkplus;1733154 said:


> Hey, have you noticed everyone's got new white trucks?


mine are going back to black.....two washed and two to go. I'm like a popsicle though


----------



## vlc

About to start washing all mine. Not going to be fun...


----------



## vlc

But it's so warm in the house...


----------



## KartAnimal29

aclawn;1733140 said:


> Pretty nice season so far And Feb isn't even here yet.Next storm look like a clipper 1-3 for us.


Keep an eye on this one. It might not be much now but the last clipper started out just like this one. The southern jet stream should be watched starting with Mondays System


----------



## GMCHD plower

If that blue could come down a little further I'd appreciate it.


----------



## ramair2k

Local Boston channel 7 news says coating to 2" for Saturday. They also had us in an 5-10" total for the last storm and only got 3".

They also said Sunday night into Monday=snow showers


----------



## jimfrost

I could really use a big storm....I barely hit my triggers at some places this past storm


----------



## nighthawk117

ramair2k;1733245 said:


> Local Boston channel 7 news says coating to 2" for Saturday. They also had us in an 5-10" total for the last storm and only got 3".
> 
> They also said Sunday night into Monday=snow showers


We were in the 5-8 and got a dusting, til the wind blew it away :laughing:


----------



## fishinRI13

nighthawk117;1733365 said:


> We were in the 5-8 and got a dusting, til the wind blew it away :laughing:


Yea same story down here, called for 7-10 we got 5 inches. They just like to get everyone excited.


----------



## vlc

Just got to wachusett for a night of snowboarding. Think I'll hang out at the bar instead. It's friggin cold out!!


----------



## AC2717

Three things that don't get along in my life
Hockey skiing and plowing


----------



## snopushin ford

Today 05:06 PM 
vlc Just got to wachusett for a night of snowboarding. Think I'll hang out at the bar instead. It's friggin cold out!! 


Ha yeah its cold, I live right up the street from there, last night with wind factored in it was 24 below !! Have fun!


----------



## ProEnterprises

Kart-PLEASE update us poor CT guys as to what is happening with the system for Saturday, as well as Sunday night into Monday.


----------



## ctmower

ProEnterprises;1733580 said:


> Kart-PLEASE update us poor CT guys as to what is happening with the system for Saturday, as well as Sunday night into Monday.


Im headed to the Cape for a long weekend of R&R. I hope the 1-2" I've been seeing stays true or even weakens a bit so I can enjoy my time away and not worry what its doing back home. Every year I plan my one weekend away during the winter it always seems to snow that weekend and no other!!
My ski's haven't seen the slopes in 2 years!!!


----------



## 02powerstroke

where on the cape?


----------



## ctmower

West Dennis


----------



## 02powerstroke

10-4 Im next door in Brewster


----------



## siteworkplus

ctmower;1733592 said:


> Im headed to the Cape for a long weekend of R&R. I hope the 1-2" I've been seeing stays true or even weakens a bit so I can enjoy my time away and not worry what its doing back home. Every year I plan my one weekend away during the winter it always seems to snow that weekend and no other!!
> My ski's haven't seen the slopes in 2 years!!!


If you went skiing tomorrow I'll bet you'ld have the mtn to yourself

I try to go to Utah 1st week of April every yr
12 mtns within an hours drive of airport
If you fly in in the am and present your airline ticket at the slope you get a free lift ticket
Park City has great nitelife although a little $$$$$
Nice little gift for the wife ( & me) for putting up with the f'd up sleep schedule for 4 months
Last yr skied in 17 inches of fresh unskied powder on wed, drove to Moab (3hr senic drive) on thurs, rode dirtbikes and atv's on the outskirts of Canyonlands in 75deg' sunshine
Must be on everyones top 10 to-do list whether you ski or not, IMHO

Although tomorrow feels like an old movies and early cocktail kind of day


----------



## RoseMan806

Any one hear timing for Saturdays storm? I'm hearing its in the evening.


----------



## vlc

Love Saturday night storms. No ones in a rush to get out in the morning, 2 of my lots aren't open, no stress


----------



## KartAnimal29

ProEnterprises;1733580 said:


> Kart-PLEASE update us poor CT guys as to what is happening with the system for Saturday, as well as Sunday night into Monday.


Saturday is 1-2 but if your in the NW parts 2-4. The more to the east in the state less. Monday looks  the same but that system heads north of our area . But I'm really watching and liking the set up for Wed. If things pan out everyone will be very happen and busy.


----------



## 02powerstroke

is this rain for the coast this week end?


----------



## KartAnimal29

02powerstroke;1733687 said:


> is this rain for the coast this week end?


Yeah probably Saturday but it won't be much. This clipper doesn't have a lot of moisture in it.


----------



## 02powerstroke

im picking up a brand new plow from deere tomorrow so be prepared for no more snow this season


----------



## ducaticorse

Bought a grapple for my new toy today. So we will probably get pummeled rest of the winter..


----------



## lucky921

This is interesting http://boston.cbslocal.com/2014/01/23/cold-with-snowy-chances-until-february/


----------



## vlc

snopushin ford;1733446 said:


> Today 05:06 PM
> vlc Just got to wachusett for a night of snowboarding. Think I'll hang out at the bar instead. It's friggin cold out!!
> 
> Ha yeah its cold, I live right up the street from there, last night with wind factored in it was 24 below !! Have fun!


 We managed to get 5 runs in before we said screw this. Way too cold! Hung out at the bar for a few hours. We'll try again next week


----------



## aclawn

Kart,you see euro for superbowl week?










Temp are going be close.if the model hold up.The wait and see game.


----------



## aclawn

Sat storm look like it sart around 6pm NWCT.(love night plowing)lol


----------



## KartAnimal29

aclawn;1733809 said:


> Kart,you see euro for superbowl week?


 The next 2 weeks look crazy. So crazy I'm probably buying a sled on Monday  Keep an aye on Wed man. I told a few of my buddies tonight about it that plow around here and they said they haven't heard anything about it. I then say give it 2 days and I'm sure the lame stream media will be talking about it


----------



## KartAnimal29

aclawn;1733829 said:


> Sat storm look like it sart around 6pm NWCT.(love night plowing)lol


The SREF has 2.71 for Bradley. I'd still keep an eye on this one to


----------



## aclawn

KartAnimal29;1733873 said:


> The next 2 weeks look crazy. So crazy I'm probably buying a sled on Monday  Keep an aye on Wed man. I told a few of my buddies tonight about it that plow around here and they said they haven't heard anything about it. I then say give it 2 days and I'm sure the lame stream media will be talking about it


Wow,just look at the euro model for wed, if it move a 50 mile east i'm buying snow shoe! lol


----------



## eastcoastjava

Going from 85 degrees and sunny to what seems like -5 windy and down right shi**y. Should be a fun flight into logan tomorrow. Back to reality i guess.


----------



## aclawn

eastcoastjava;1733923 said:


> Going from 85 degrees and sunny to what seems like -5 windy and down right shi**y. Should be a fun flight into logan tomorrow. Back to reality i guess.


Get drunk!No diff. in temp. when you get to loganLOL


----------



## aclawn

Kart, you speculated a few days ago that we had to watch for an east coast storm the middle of next week. The ECWMF is starting to sniff that out. There is too much trough too far south to think this will just be an innocent situation for us.(no snow hmmm!)


----------



## GMCHD plower

KartAnimal29;1733873 said:


> The next 2 weeks look crazy. So crazy I'm probably buying a sled on Monday  Keep an aye on Wed man. I told a few of my buddies tonight about it that plow around here and they said they haven't heard anything about it. I then say give it 2 days and I'm sure the lame stream media will be talking about it


Does it look like an entire newengland thing or just mass?


----------



## KartAnimal29

aclawn;1733964 said:


> Kart, you speculated a few days ago that we had to watch for an east coast storm the middle of next week. The ECWMF is starting to sniff that out. There is too much trough too far south to think this will just be an innocent situation for us.(no snow hmmm!)


You have to look at the Boundary Layer off the East Coast. If it set's up in the right place the system will ride right up the coast. Water Vapor loop shows it well



GMCHD plower;1734047 said:


> Does it look like an entire newengland thing or just mass?


It would be everyone is the set up is right. Mid Atlantic and NE


----------



## GMCHD plower

Ohh ok, well guess its time to sky back and and wait...


----------



## KartAnimal29

That's all we can do right now GM but like I said I really like the way the set up looks for Wed


----------



## TJS

We need a big one. These small ones are boring. There is no challenge.


----------



## vlc

KartAnimal29;1734082 said:


> That's all we can do right now GM but like I said I really like the way the set up looks for Wed


If kart's happy, I'm happy  come on snow!


----------



## SnowFakers

Ch8 said 2-4 last night I think. That's for tomorrow of course. Hoping we get 2" so I can hit everyone. Weather channel says 1.5" expected


----------



## SnowFakers

vlc;1734106 said:


> If kart's happy, I'm happy  come on snow!


Same here! The way he's talking about Wednesday had me smiling.


----------



## aclawn

Help have a ?, has anyone on here ever own or own a Snow-ex 1575 spreader, that can give me the pros & cons? 
Going see one tommorow.Thanks in advance.


----------



## ramair2k

The mets here in the Boston area are all over the place. Sat could be a "heavy coating to 2". Then the other channel says just "flakes." Wednesday's storm is off the 7 day forecast but was on there yesterday. Makes me want to kick a squirel.


----------



## leigh

ramair2k;1734267 said:


> The mets here in the Boston area are all over the place. Sat could be a "heavy coating to 2". Then the other channel says just "flakes." Wednesday's storm is off the 7 day forecast but was on there yesterday. Makes me want to kick a squirel.


I tried that,it doesn't work! http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=152828


----------



## unhcp

I heard that the Monday and Wednesday stuff is going OTS, who knows.... I just want some damn snow!


----------



## ramair2k

unhcp;1734295 said:


> I heard that the Monday and Wednesday stuff is going OTS, who knows.... I just want some damn snow!


that would make sense as to why its off the 7 day.


----------



## SnowFakers

unhcp;1734295 said:


> I heard that the Monday and Wednesday stuff is going OTS, who knows.... I just want some damn snow!


They just started showing something here on the weather channel app. Says a low chance though


----------



## SnowFakers

Hoping we get to drop the blades tomorrow


----------



## nepatsfan

aclawn;1734230 said:


> Help have a ?, has anyone on here ever own or own a Snow-ex 1575 spreader, that can give me the pros & cons?
> Going see one tommorow.Thanks in advance.


Yes, I bought one cheap as a back up for a v box....I put a vibrator on it from Karrier co. You cannot spread bulk material without a vibrator and it doesn't work very well at that. I would not buy another one. At the time I was using a sand/salt mix and for that....forget it. If you wanted to use straight salt it would work better than mix as long as its dry and chunky. Otherwise you would have to use bagged(that is what they recommend anyway)If you really want a tailgate unit buy the fisher with the conveyer belt. It works a lot better. I never owned one but buddy had one and he loved it.


----------



## GMCHD plower

The storms haven't even formed yet (I believe) so like Kart said, think the only thing we can do is wait it out..


----------



## aclawn

nepatsfan;1734362 said:


> Yes, I bought one cheap as a back up for a v box....I put a vibrator on it from Karrier co. You cannot spread bulk material without a vibrator and it doesn't work very well at that. I would not buy another one. At the time I was using a sand/salt mix and for that....forget it. If you wanted to use straight salt it would work better than mix as long as its dry and chunky. Otherwise you would have to use bagged(that is what they recommend anyway)If you really want a tailgate unit buy the fisher with the conveyer belt. It works a lot better. I never owned one but buddy had one and he loved it.


Thanks Patsfan for head up.


----------



## unhcp

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-video/coldthreats-for-snow-next-week/2430839568001

latest video from bernie


----------



## vlc

unhcp;1734497 said:


> http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-video/coldthreats-for-snow-next-week/2430839568001
> 
> latest video from bernie


I like how he makes those maps understandable.


----------



## ramair2k

Just watched Boston's channel 7 news and according to them Wednesday's storm is OTS with snow flurries likely. Lets hope the forecast changes but with most of the news stations up here saying the same thing, I am thinking this one is a bust.


----------



## KartAnimal29

Tomorrow looks like a salt event for just about everyone. The East Shore of Mass might see a bit more due to the ocean water. This clipper system is moisture starved and is on the front side of another push of cold air = dry air. Wednesday..... models have come back to the West a bit today. Even the JMA and DGEX have this system. Give it a few more days


----------



## myzx6

ramair2k;1734618 said:


> Just watched Boston's channel 7 news and according to them Wednesday's storm is OTS with snow flurries likely. Lets hope the forecast changes but with most of the news stations up here saying the same thing, I am thinking this one is a bust.


Haven't you learned how completely unreliable the tv weathermen are yet, I take anything they forecast with less then a grain of salt


----------



## CCL Landscaping

Get the salt spreaders ready for this one


----------



## siteworkplus

my back has been locked up for 3 days

The wife is outside washing my trucks....I think I win


----------



## mansf123

My dump truck is down again. Was going salt my last lot the other day and it just died. Would not start back up. Has a hooper full of salt. Its at mass diesel now. Whoever designed the 6.0 motor should be shot. In the last 6 months I've had the rear end blow up, egr cooler , oil cooler , fuel pump and head gasket go. Now this


----------



## leigh

CCL Landscaping;1735259 said:


> Get the salt spreaders ready for this one


Not me. I put down so much salt the other day it would take a blizzard to acculmulate my lots! Clients get a freebey


----------



## CCL Landscaping

leigh;1735365 said:


> Not me. I put down so much salt the other day it would take a blizzard to acculmulate my lots! Clients get a freebey


I can't tell is that hardpack or salt? But I hear ya. I've got one lot that I noticed was exceptionally salty. Haha


----------



## unhcp

what's the story for monday? any chance of precip?


----------



## Maleko

CNN said this morning they may postpone the Super Bowl cause of the storm? Wtf? Are we getting a massive blizzard or something. ....?


----------



## myzx6

Starting to snow in southbridge. I'm no meteorologist by any means but the radar looks very promising to me atleast?


----------



## aclawn




----------



## CCL Landscaping

Starting in southern Worcester county


----------



## CCL Landscaping

http://www.erh.noaa.gov/box/StormTotalSnow/#
Looks like it shifted east. Still nothing worth writing about for us


----------



## CornerStoneProp

Well I got rear-ended in my company car yesterday so I am good and sore this should make for a good foot tonight. You are all welcome.


----------



## leigh

leigh;1735365 said:


> Not me. I put down so much salt the other day it would take a blizzard to acculmulate my lots! Clients get a freebey


Change of plans, looked out and we got 2-3". Guess we'll be busy tonight!


----------



## ProEnterprises

leigh;1735642 said:


> Change of plans, looked out and we got 2-3". Guess we'll be busy tonight!


Where in CT are you, Leigh?


----------



## BillyRgn

Got about an inch here in Hamden ct still coming down, so much for just a salt run, I'm gonna be scraping tonight


----------



## NAHA

Guess the blades commen off tomarrow


----------



## leigh

ProEnterprises;1735652 said:


> Where in CT are you, Leigh?


swct in milford. just checked radar,its all over here, got close to 2" when I used tape measure.


----------



## jimfrost

NAHA;1735674 said:


> Guess the blades commen off tomarrow


I've just given up on taking the plow for the next couple weeks not even mother nature knows if or when were gonna get snow


----------



## NAHA

Iam kinda of sick.of having it on and not using it


----------



## SnowFakers

Anyone pushing on the shoreline? Wondering if I should go out to eat or not


----------



## dutchman

1/2inch in Naugatuck


----------



## jimfrost

NAHA;1735694 said:


> Iam kinda of sick.of having it on and not using it


I hate it I'm just gonna be the ******* with a plow on during good weather


----------



## SnowFakers

Decided to go plowing. Probably 2" in new haven county


----------



## lucky921

Things don't seem lining up to good for this week hope it changes still have time I hope


----------



## aclawn

> SnowFakers;1735705 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone pushing on the shoreline?
> 
> 
> 
> Your Commercial yes.Driveway are hit and miss
Click to expand...


----------



## backupbuddy

mansf123;1735364 said:


> My dump truck is down again. Was going salt my last lot the other day and it just died. Would not start back up. Has a hooper full of salt. Its at mass diesel now. Whoever designed the 6.0 motor should be shot. In the last 6 months I've had the rear end blow up, egr cooler , oil cooler , fuel pump and head gasket go. Now this


What brand of truck and what year?


----------



## vlc

I don't think we even got enough to salt! Just a dusting. I put down so much salt at the last storm, I'm sure my lots will be clear. I'll take a drive in a few minutes to check anyways.


----------



## mansf123

backupbuddy;1736071 said:


> What brand of truck and what year?


2006 f350 with a 6.0 in it


----------



## jandjcarpentry

Is Tues Wed storm completely out of the picture now?


----------



## ramair2k

Seems it. None of the local stations have it on their 7 day nor are they mentioning anything about a storm. Oh well.... waiting game continues.


----------



## lucky921

jandjcarpentry;1736262 said:


> Is Tues Wed storm completely out of the picture now?


It's not looking good from what I've seen on some of the sites


----------



## BillyRgn

mansf123;1736202 said:


> 2006 f350 with a 6.0 in it


Those dam 6.0's are pieces of crap unless you spend some coin on em, studs, egr delete, etc. it's terrible how bad those motors fall apart, and nothin is a cheap fix on them. I hope it works out for you.


----------



## jandjcarpentry

lucky921;1736271 said:


> It's not looking good from what I've seen on some of the sites


I guess last year most of the snow came Feb and March.


----------



## ducaticorse

BillyRgn;1736291 said:


> Those dam 6.0's are pieces of crap unless you spend some coin on em, studs, egr delete, etc. it's terrible how bad those motors fall apart, and nothin is a cheap fix on them. I hope it works out for you.


My buddy has close to 20K in motor repairs to his F550 with the 6.0. Had ten k in prior to last year, and another ten k in between last and this year. I guess hes a glutton for punishment. Id rather have no truck than one with the 6.0


----------



## vlc

Well this sucks. My lots were dry this morning. Now I have a load of salt sitting in my spreader. I could go spread it and just say I'm pretreating for the next event...


----------



## Santry426

Got a salt run in last night in weymouth... haven't even looked outside yet prob is dry !


----------



## siteworkplus

vlc;1736308 said:


> Well this sucks. My lots were dry this morning. Now I have a load of salt sitting in my spreader. I could go spread it and just say I'm pretreating for the next event...


You might need it tonite
Dont you have a skidsteer to re-load
or just nowhere to store it?


----------



## gtmustang00

ducaticorse;1736298 said:


> My buddy has close to 20K in motor repairs to his F550 with the 6.0. Had ten k in prior to last year, and another ten k in between last and this year. I guess hes a glutton for punishment. Id rather have no truck than one with the 6.0


It's obvious his mechanics do not know how to work on that motor.


----------



## vlc

siteworkplus;1736321 said:


> You might need it tonite
> Dont you have a skidsteer to re-load
> or just nowhere to store it?


I have a skid steer now and my own stockpile, but it's just more work. Oh well, gives me more time in the bobcat seat trying to get used to the foot controls.

Did I miss something? What's going on tonight?


----------



## siteworkplus

vlc;1736381 said:


> I have a skid steer now and my own stockpile, but it's just more work. Oh well, gives me more time in the bobcat seat trying to get used to the foot controls.
> 
> Did I miss something? What's going on tonight?


you can keep those foot controls
Same as the Case pedal swing
Whoever thought of controlling hydraulics with feet?
But way better than the Excavator1 hand shovel i guess

Tonite I heard something on the tail end of this little front coming through
possible blackicing

NECN posted some snowflakes on thurs as a little tease, said worth keeping an eye on


----------



## vlc

Thanks for the heads up. Yeah, the foot controls are tricky. Feel like I'm doing a dance in the thing. Haha


----------



## 351crules

BillyRgn;1736291 said:


> Those dam 6.0's are pieces of crap unless you spend some coin on em, studs, egr delete, etc. it's terrible how bad those motors fall apart, and nothin is a cheap fix on them. I hope it works out for you.


mine is good...


----------



## BillyRgn

351crules;1736442 said:


> mine is good...


You must have low miles because they all end up having problems eventually


----------



## CCL Landscaping

Nam and gfs ensemble showing big snow for as far south as Georgia for this week. SAY WHAT!!!!


----------



## leigh

vlc;1736424 said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Yeah, the foot controls are tricky. Feel like I'm doing a dance in the thing. Haha


You'll learn to love them! Side benefit - unlike those hand control guys, you'll have legs of iron ,draws the ladies in like moths to a light  People see hand control operators and they assume they've been spending to much time with the latest victorias secret catalog


----------



## KartAnimal29

Well over the last 1.5 days the trend for the mid week system had it moving to the SE and Snowing for the Fishies. Last night a few of the models started trending back to the NW. This is still a Threat for us but not a very big one at the moment. What everyone is thinking right now is that the models are having a hard time reading what the dreaded Polar Vortex is going to do. During this time frame it is projected to head back to the North a little bit but the models don't seem to be catching on to that. The chances are slim right now for us but it's something that is still going to have to be watched.


----------



## jandjcarpentry

KartAnimal29;1736456 said:


> Well over the last 1.5 days the trend for the mid week system had it moving to the SE and Snowing for the Fishies. Last night a few of the models started trending back to the NW. This is still a Threat for us but not a very big one at the moment. What everyone is thinking right now is that the models are having a hard time reading what the dreaded Polar Vortex is going to do. During this time frame it is projected to head back to the North a little bit but the models don't seem to be catching on to that. The chances are slim right now for us but it's something that is still going to have to be watched.


Thanks for the update. Do u see anything for Sat. I know it's a week away but maybe something to look forward to. Thanks


----------



## KartAnimal29

jandjcarpentry;1736474 said:


> Thanks for the update. Do u see anything for Sat. I know it's a week away but maybe something to look forward to. Thanks


Yeah Saturday is looking good but like you said it's a ways out there right now. I really hope things turn around for February. I only plowed twice this month :crying:


----------



## aclawn

IS THIS A SALT RUN! (**** RAIN)


----------



## lucky921

Hey kart have you seen this in the long range - the models have been hinting at several storms in early February and right now they show an epic 2 foot blizzard around the 6th - way out there but clearly the snow storms are still likely. A few little systems tonight and maybe around the superbowl. We'll try and nail down timing this week.


----------



## siteworkplus

leigh;1736449 said:


> You'll learn to love them! Side benefit - unlike those hand control guys, you'll have legs of iron ,draws the ladies in like moths to a light  People see hand control operators and they assume they've been spending to much time with the latest victorias secret catalog


WHATTTT???

You must still have a rotary phone and 8 track tapes too

Those legs of iron must go good with the protruding brow


----------



## CCL Landscaping

I just got a Knotted feeling in my stomach That would happen. Again in the middle of the new England grows show.


----------



## KartAnimal29

lucky921;1736526 said:


> Hey kart have you seen this in the long range - the models have been hinting at several storms in early February and right now they show an epic 2 foot blizzard around the 6th - way out there but clearly the snow storms are still likely. A few little systems tonight and maybe around the superbowl. We'll try and nail down timing this week.


Yeah this season has been , the next 7 to 10 days look great. Then when we get to that time frame it looks like crap. Right now from the 31st to the 6th looks awesome but I'm not believing it till we are 2 or 3 days out. I'd really like to see something for the mid week tho. I haven't seen crap this month. Like I said earlier I've only been out twice this month. I have been seeing a lot of talk about how great February looks but I'll believe it when I seen it


----------



## lucky921

KartAnimal29;1736550 said:


> Yeah this season has been , the next 7 to 10 days look great. Then when we get to that time frame it looks like crap. Right now from the 31st to the 6th looks awesome but I'm not believing it till we are 2 or 3 days out. I'd really like to see something for the mid week tho. I haven't seen crap this month. Like I said earlier I've only been out twice this month. I have been seeing a lot of talk about how great February looks but I'll believe it when I seen it


Ya hope it better than last year for all of us


----------



## siteworkplus

siteworkplus;1736535 said:


> WHATTTT???
> 
> You must still have a rotary phone and 8 track tapes too
> 
> Those legs of iron must go good with the protruding brow


After re-reading this post it sounded a little mean-spirited..not my intent

Only meant to imply a caveman like opinion..all in good fun


----------



## vlc

siteworkplus;1736554 said:


> After re-reading this post it sounded a little mean-spirited..not my intent
> 
> Only meant to imply a caveman like opinion..all in good fun


Hahahahaha


----------



## ducaticorse

Anyone interested in a literally brand new 6ft MM2 steel blade with the insta-act pump and rectangle lamps?

Bough this for my TJ wrangler, and bought the wrong brackets, so I just got another plow right before the last big storm. 

When I say mint/new condition, I mean text book definition. No hokey bullchite.


----------



## lucky921

Well things staring to be a little hope on the mid week storm see what it looks like tomorrow night but here some other thing out there https://www.facebook.com/weathertrends360/posts/734502159895987:0


----------



## CCL Landscaping

Gfs 18z coming in north and west for the 29th. Looking plowable


----------



## vlc

ducaticorse;1736603 said:


> Anyone interested in a literally brand new 6ft MM2 steel blade with the insta-act pump and rectangle lamps?
> 
> Bough this for my TJ wrangler, and bought the wrong brackets, so I just got another plow right before the last big storm.
> 
> When I say mint/new condition, I mean text book definition. No hokey bullchite.


I'm the only one allowed to sell things on this thread!


----------



## vlc

CCL Landscaping;1736716 said:


> Gfs 18z coming in north and west for the 29th. Looking plowable


I need at least 1 more full push this month. Fingers crossed.


----------



## jandjcarpentry

CCL Landscaping;1736716 said:


> Gfs 18z coming in north and west for the 29th. Looking plowable


Plowable where.?


----------



## 07PSDCREW

BillyRgn;1736445 said:


> You must have low miles because they all end up having problems eventually


115k on mine. Original everything except the FICM. Plows every year and tows my fifth wheel every summer. I wouldn't think twice about taking it somewhere. I have done maint to it, batteries, alt, fuel filters, synthetic oil since new every 5k. Actually, I just had to put 150$ into the trans because a solenoid was sticking. But that's the key, it has to be taken care of correctly. And like someone else said, I'm sure the mechanic working on that guys truck THINKS he knows what he's doing. Most mechanics just assume a repair because every other 6.0 had to have it. They never truly diagnose it. 
Case in point, in my shop last week was a truck with low power, ran like crap etc. it was at a shop that threw everything at it. Cost the guy lots of money. They finally told him it was the HG's and cab needs pull etc. He brought it to our shop and all it needed was a simple frame mounted fuel pump. The thing only had 30 psi at best. Runs great now.


----------



## ducaticorse

07PSDCREW;1736792 said:


> 115k on mine. Original everything except the FICM. Plows every year and tows my fifth wheel every summer. I wouldn't think twice about taking it somewhere. I have done maint to it, batteries, alt, fuel filters, synthetic oil since new every 5k. Actually, I just had to put 150$ into the trans because a solenoid was sticking. But that's the key, it has to be taken care of correctly. And like someone else said, I'm sure the mechanic working on that guys truck THINKS he knows what he's doing. Most mechanics just assume a repair because every other 6.0 had to have it. They never truly diagnose it.
> Case in point, in my shop last week was a truck with low power, ran like crap etc. it was at a shop that threw everything at it. Cost the guy lots of money. They finally told him it was the HG's and cab needs pull etc. He brought it to our shop and all it needed was a simple frame mounted fuel pump. The thing only had 30 psi at best. Runs great now.


As with most things, some are good, some are bad. The 6.0 was built to have the snot beat out of it. If you baby it, or don't use it often, it has tendency to get all gummed up. When I was looking at buying one, I was told to pull the OSHA or something to that effect from ford to see what warranty work had been done to them. If it had higher miles, and came back with no warranty issues, I was told it's probably a good one. After doing much research on them, I calculated my odds were better to just pass entirely. When they go, THEY GO. Mucho dollars are almost always guaranteed involved. No thank you.


----------



## KartAnimal29

CCL Landscaping;1736716 said:


> Gfs 18z coming in north and west for the 29th. Looking plowable


Huge jump NW between the 12z and 18z run. Let's hope the trend keeps going and holds


----------



## GMCHD plower

KartAnimal29;1736845 said:


> Huge jump NW between the 12z and 18z run. Let's hope the trend keeps going and holds


Where do you go to see these models?


----------



## 07PSDCREW

ducaticorse;1736829 said:


> When I was looking at buying one, I was told to pull the OSHA or something to that effect from ford to see what warranty work had been done to them. If it had higher miles, and came back with no warranty issues, I was told it's probably a good one.


That is correct. It is called the Oasis report. I will get one for anyone who asks nicely since I work at a dealership. It's a recorded history of a vehicle for anything that was fixed by warranty. All I need is a Vin #. I've already helped a few guys make their choice on a truck they wanted to buy.


----------



## KartAnimal29

GMCHD plower;1736849 said:


> Where do you go to see these models?


http://www.meteo.psu.edu/~fxg1/ewall.html


----------



## leigh

siteworkplus;1736554 said:


> After re-reading this post it sounded a little mean-spirited..not my intent
> 
> Only meant to imply a caveman like opinion..all in good fun


Oh okay, I'll come back and play! Just got done soaking my aching feet and legs, can't imagine what caused it!


----------



## ilucas

07PSDCREW;1736879 said:


> That is correct. It is called the Oasis report. I will get one for anyone who asks nicely since I work at a dealership. It's a recorded history of a vehicle for anything that was fixed by warranty. All I need is a Vin #. I've already helped a few guys make their choice on a truck they wanted to buy.


I have the 6.4 has 65k on it now, goes into the dealership every 5k for fluids, filters every 10k and what ever else they say it needs. It has developed a tranny leak after towing and now plowing. Just a little puddle after it has been worked hard. I hope this is not going to turn into something, I have heard a ton of horror stories about the 6.0 and the 6.4, basically it is not a matter of if but more a matter of when!


----------



## ducaticorse

ilucas;1737281 said:


> I have the 6.4 has 65k on it now, goes into the dealership every 5k for fluids, filters every 10k and what ever else they say it needs. It has developed a tranny leak after towing and now plowing. Just a little puddle after it has been worked hard. I hope this is not going to turn into something, I have heard a ton of horror stories about the 6.0 and the 6.4, basically it is not a matter of if but more a matter of when!


There is a reason FORD only made the 6.4 for two years. its actually WORSE, (I know, hard to believe) than the 6.0. I wish you the best on that.

On another note, I am looking for a snow thrower for a DINGO. If anyone sees one around, lemme know!!


----------



## CCL Landscaping

KartAnimal29;1736845 said:


> Huge jump NW between the 12z and 18z run. Let's hope the trend keeps going and holds


Good morning all. Looks like it dropped back down over night. We will have to see what happens today.


----------



## vlc

ducaticorse;1737289 said:


> On another note, I am looking for a snow thrower for a DINGO. If anyone sees one around, lemme know!!


I always saw a bunch on CL in the off seasons.


----------



## ducaticorse

CCL Landscaping;1737294 said:


> Good morning all. Looks like it dropped back down over night. We will have to see what happens today.


Looks like MA is a total bust except MAYBE the tips of the cape.


----------



## ducaticorse

vlc;1737302 said:


> I always saw a bunch on CL in the off seasons.


Yeah, so do I. I don't need one, I just like having everything I own able to be multi-tasked.


----------



## vlc

ducaticorse;1737309 said:


> Yeah, so do I. I don't need one, I just like having everything I own able to be multi-tasked.


Same here. I'm looking for attachments for my bobcat now. Really need pallet forks first. Then a sweeper, grapple, stump grinder... $$$


----------



## CCL Landscaping

ducaticorse;1737307 said:


> Looks like MA is a total bust except MAYBE the tips of the cape.


Shhhhh im still trying to give myself false hope. Hahaha. But ya the TV guys picked up on it today and sent it ots


----------



## eric02038

ducaticorse;1737307 said:


> Looks like MA is a total bust except MAYBE the tips of the cape.


So safe to send out jan invoices?


----------



## nepatsfan

ducaticorse;1737289 said:


> There is a reason FORD only made the 6.4 for two years. its actually WORSE, (I know, hard to believe) than the 6.0. I wish you the best on that.
> 
> On another note, I am looking for a snow thrower for a DINGO. If anyone sees one around, lemme know!!


3 years but the point is the same....6.4 was garbage. I've had good luck with the 6.0 but I don't trust them and probably wouldn't buy another one strictly based on reputation. I have 1 6.7 and the thing is a beast.....time will tell but I think ford got that one right.


----------



## vlc

I'll stick with my 7.3. Only thing I have to worry about with that is the oil pan rotting out. 

So January is over? Not even another salting?


----------



## nepatsfan

vlc;1737344 said:


> I'll stick with my 7.3. Only thing I have to worry about with that is the oil pan rotting out.
> 
> So January is over? Not even another salting?


cant go wrong with the 7.3......the only issue is the rest of the truck is getting old now for that engine. Too bad they don't still make them, they were the best. oil pans suck in those but what can you do? Most guys just cut the cross member and re-weld it to get them out-poor design though


----------



## KartAnimal29

CCL Landscaping;1737294 said:


> Good morning all. Looks like it dropped back down over night. We will have to see what happens today.


GFS came NW more last night on the 0z but nothing like iot did on the 18z. The NAM just came a bit more NW. The Cape would see something but not much as of now


----------



## leigh

eric02038;1737333 said:


> So safe to send out jan invoices?


Send out invoices,take plow and sander off,wash truck and make travel plans,it will be sure to snow for the rest of month!


----------



## SnowFakers

Great, was hoping for another push before bills went out


----------



## nepatsfan

Raining here now cold later......looks like salt later:bluebounc


----------



## vlc

nepatsfan;1737406 said:


> Raining here now cold later......looks like salt later:bluebounc


Hope so. Spreader is loaded and ready to rock.


----------



## mansf123

I'm hoping for a refreeze tonight but not sure If there's enough moisture


----------



## fordtruck661

Looks like we should pack up and head south. South Carolina and Georgia going to be getting close to 1 foot of snow. with little to no plows down there should be some good $$ to be made.

http://www.weather.com/news/weather...ulf-coast-carolinas-florida-snow-ice-20140126


----------



## nepatsfan

fordtruck661;1737483 said:


> Looks like we should pack up and head south. South Carolina and Georgia going to be getting close to 1 foot of snow. with little to no plows down there should be some good $$ to be made.
> 
> http://www.weather.com/news/weather...ulf-coast-carolinas-florida-snow-ice-20140126


all set with that....I'd rather get nothing than a foot


----------



## ramair2k

Speaking for the Boston area itself, looks like this entire week will be quiet. Saturday appears to be too warm for snow so will be rain showers. Maybe next week.


----------



## vlc

So what are the chances of this freezing tonight? Greater than 50%?


----------



## siteworkplus

vlc;1737619 said:


> So what are the chances of this freezing tonight? Greater than 50%?


If you want it to freeze tonite just empty the hopper


----------



## CCL Landscaping

fordtruck661;1737483 said:


> Looks like we should pack up and head south. South Carolina and Georgia going to be getting close to 1 foot of snow. with little to no plows down there should be some good $$ to be made.
> 
> http://www.weather.com/news/weather...ulf-coast-carolinas-florida-snow-ice-20140126


Trust me I've been thinking about it. If I had a contact to get work down there I'd send a truck and a skid down there


----------



## ducaticorse

Tree or disaster work maybe. I don't think you'd come out on top doing snow.


----------



## mansf123

I'm thinking that storm tomorrow night might sneak up this way a little more and give us some snow.


----------



## siteworkplus

I need a snow total for 1/18 in ashland ma (Here we go)

anyone recommended a site?


----------



## CCL Landscaping

ducaticorse;1737695 said:


> Tree or disaster work maybe. I don't think you'd come out on top doing snow.


With foot plus in the southern states it would be a disaster. They hardly have any snow equipment down there


----------



## wilsonsground

laced commercials with salt couple hours ago. Things have kind of started to dry up, but not enough to not salt in my area. depended on the lot and pitch and such. mainly lots of puddles. No chance of it drying up at all this week, that's my excuse and im sticking to it.


----------



## siteworkplus

wilsonsground;1737707 said:


> laced commercials with salt couple hours ago. Things have kind of started to dry up, but not enough to not salt in my area. depended on the lot and pitch and such. mainly lots of puddles. No chance of it drying up at all this week, that's my excuse and im sticking to it.


dont worry, you'll look like a champ tomorrow when the temps drop

If not change that a to u


----------



## vlc

siteworkplus;1737640 said:


> If you want it to freeze tonite just empty the hopper


Don't tempt me.

Friggin hate craigslist. Just went to pick up a trailer 40 minutes away. Cash in pocket, plate on my front seat, ready to go. Get there and the guy said "oh someone just offered me 500 more than my asking price. If you can beat that, it's yours." Really buddy?? 1000 more than that and I can get a brand new trailer with a warranty. Thanks for wasting my time


----------



## wilsonsground

siteworkplus;1737716 said:


> dont worry, you'll look like a champ tomorrow when the temps drop
> 
> If not change that a to u


im not worried


----------



## CashinH&P

wilsonsground;1737707 said:


> laced commercials with salt couple hours ago. Things have kind of started to dry up, but not enough to not salt in my area. depended on the lot and pitch and such. mainly lots of puddles. No chance of it drying up at all this week, that's my excuse and im sticking to it.


Where do you buy your salt and what are you paying per yard/ton?


----------



## wilsonsground

CashinH&P;1737753 said:


> Where do you buy your salt and what are you paying per yard/ton?


Balcom Brothers. $125. i know theres guys cheaper in our area, but i like their customer service and doesnt matter what time of night it is, a phone call and hes always available.


----------



## CashinH&P

wilsonsground;1737755 said:


> Balcom Brothers. $125. i know theres guys cheaper in our area, but i like their customer service and doesnt matter what time of night it is, a phone call and hes always available.


I am paying $135 at OMS in manchester. Same deal, a phone call and they are down there loading people.


----------



## wilsonsground

CashinH&P;1737757 said:


> I am paying $135 at OMS in manchester. Same deal, a phone call and they are down there loading people.


next year im stock piling. i got through 3 yards of salt an application for commercials, and 3ish yards of mix when i my select driveways need it.


----------



## unhcp

Kart, when is the next possible shot at snow? Sunday?


----------



## ss502gmc

CashinH&P;1737757 said:


> I am paying $135 at OMS in manchester. Same deal, a phone call and they are down there loading people.


Is it me or has salt prices gone thru the roof over the last couple years? Either that or I just lucked out before that.


----------



## BillyRgn

ss502gmc;1737841 said:


> Is it me or has salt prices gone thru the roof over the last couple years? Either that or I just lucked out before that.


They have gone up


----------



## a&j lawncare ll

you guys pay that much for salt..its 110 a yard here in the waterbury ct area..there's one place that 125 out in southbury but there never open early morning hours form what i hear


----------



## ss502gmc

BillyRgn;1737843 said:


> They have gone up


I used to pick up a couple tons at a time and still pay the same price as the big guys buying 100 ton a at a whack but they stopped dealing with the little guys. But now it's $110/ton for sometimes wet gloppy crap vs the $67/ton 2 years ago. I been trying to slowly go up on my prices ever since to my customers because they thought I was out to screw them on a 80% increase in price. Which I don't blame them but I'm not doing it for free either.


----------



## nepatsfan

Just salted everything :yow!:


----------



## KartAnimal29

unhcp;1737797 said:


> Kart, when is the next possible shot at snow? Sunday?


Around Dec 15th 2014


----------



## unhcp

KartAnimal29;1737915 said:


> Around Dec 15th 2014


Well that's not very promising, guess time to put the plow away till next year.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

I'm OK with no snow for now..I have a starter to replace in one truck since its acting up again, and the fuel pump in another. If we get snow, your welcome.


----------



## vlc

nepatsfan;1737912 said:


> Just salted everything :yow!:


Oh good. So I shouldn't be the only one out there. I'm going out around 10 or so


----------



## SnowFakers

KartAnimal29;1737915 said:


> Around Dec 15th 2014


I better get the mowers ready in that case!


----------



## leigh

CashinH&P;1737757 said:


> I am paying $135 at OMS in manchester. Same deal, a phone call and they are down there loading people.


Yikes! I guess it pays to live close to the docks! 68$ ton. Local retail yards are 125$.


----------



## eastcoastjava

Any of you guys interested in doing a fisher plow install? Got one at a steal of a price for my gmc 2500hd have no idea how to put it on. Haven't talked to my buddy yet, looking for someone who has done more than a few installs.


----------



## gtmustang00

eastcoastjava;1738240 said:


> Any of you guys interested in doing a fisher plow install? Got one at a steal of a price for my gmc 2500hd have no idea how to put it on. Haven't talked to my buddy yet, looking for someone who has done more than a few installs.


Where are you located? I know a few guys who do installs.


----------



## jandjcarpentry

Maybe this will work out.


----------



## vlc

What's up for the 5th? Weather channel and accuweather apps showing something good


----------



## nepatsfan

eastcoastjava;1738240 said:


> Any of you guys interested in doing a fisher plow install? Got one at a steal of a price for my gmc 2500hd have no idea how to put it on. Haven't talked to my buddy yet, looking for someone who has done more than a few installs.


http://www.sdplowservice.com/
This guy is cheap and does a great job. Just installed a new xv2 for me but will install your used equipment too. I think it's 300 for a full install with your equipment


----------



## TJS

fordtruck661;1737483 said:


> Looks like we should pack up and head south. South Carolina and Georgia going to be getting close to 1 foot of snow. with little to no plows down there should be some good $$ to be made.
> 
> http://www.weather.com/news/weather...ulf-coast-carolinas-florida-snow-ice-20140126


5 Colleagues from my work went to Ga. on Sunday and are there for a week becasuse a vendor we use is there. They are in the direct snow band of 8"-12". We talk to the vendor all the time and they state there are no plows or sanders. The state has about 10 of them. LOL. I could imagine the money you could make at the strip malls in that area. I do wonder what the farmers have down there for machines though as in buckets or plows. I bet the state calls out the Troops for help.


----------



## CCL Landscaping

vlc;1738323 said:


> What's up for the 5th? Weather channel and accuweather apps showing something good


Again I sure hope not. I actually enjoy going to the New England grows show.


----------



## vlc

CCL Landscaping;1738338 said:


> Again I sure hope not. I actually enjoy going to the New England grows show.


Me too, but I sure could use some income


----------



## KartAnimal29

I'd say 1-3 for the Cape. There is a chance at this coming a bit more West as the trough looks to be a bit sharper and if we can get it to go neutral or even a small tilt then more areas will see some snow out of this.SE MA out to SE CT as of now see's a dusting to an inch. I'll update later on if things change

The 5th is looking very nice but it's far out and with the way the models have been this season I don't trust them. Also for this weekend CT is looking at 5 inches Saturday night. There might also be some snow for Friday night but that doesn't look like a big event


----------



## ProEnterprises

KartAnimal29;1738411 said:


> I'd say 1-3 for the Cape. There is a chance at this coming a bit more West as the trough looks to be a bit sharper and if we can get it to go neutral or even a small tilt then more areas will see some snow out of this.SE MA out to SE CT as of now see's a dusting to an inch. I'll update later on if things change
> 
> The 5th is looking very nice but it's far out and with the way the models have been this season I don't trust them. Also for this weekend CT is looking at 5 inches Saturday night. There might also be some snow for Friday night but that doesn't look like a big event


What are you thinking for Fairfield County bbonight, Kart? 1-2"?


----------



## siteworkplus

Hey Kart, do you have a long range forecast for the month,for whatever it's worth, all things considered.
I think you posted the january long range, if I'm not mistaken, and it was pretty much spot on for timing as far as precipitation was concerned


----------



## lucky921

Some of the tv guys said there a couple for next week


----------



## AlliedMike

1 to 3 for se ct


----------



## KartAnimal29

ProEnterprises;1738451 said:


> What are you thinking for Fairfield County bbonight, Kart? 1-2"?


The NAM now brings something to the coast but you might be to far west.



siteworkplus;1738471 said:


> Hey Kart, do you have a long range forecast for the month,for whatever it's worth, all things considered.
> I think you posted the january long range, if I'm not mistaken, and it was pretty much spot on for timing as far as precipitation was concerned


I'd hate to talk about Feb right now with the way the models have been handling theses systems this season., But as of now Feb does look like we get a few good storms. The 5th looks really sweet right now, as in a foot + . Again I really don't trust what there showing right now. This has been a wacky season so far. Models are also showing a warm up for the 3rd week of Feb so it looks like we don't have much time left


----------



## CashinH&P

KartAnimal29;1738480 said:


> The NAM now brings something to the coast but you might be to far west.
> 
> I'd hate to talk about Feb right now with the way the models have been handling theses systems this season., But as of now Feb does look like we get a few good storms. The 5th looks really sweet right now, as in a foot + . Again I really don't trust what there showing right now. This has been a wacky season so far. Models are also showing a warm up for the 3rd week of Feb so it looks like we don't have much time left


I hope we dont get snow on the 5-7, I have a trip to NE grows planed for the 5th, I turn 21 on the 6th and I planed on going to visit the gf when she is at school on the night of the 7th haha any time after that and we can get hammered.


----------



## vlc

KartAnimal29;1738480 said:


> Models are also showing a warm up for the 3rd week of Feb so it looks like we don't have much time left


So I should start tuning up the mowers, huh?


----------



## KartAnimal29

vlc;1738545 said:


> So I should start tuning up the mowers, huh?


I started to work on mine last night but I have to do a motor rebuild on one of them so that will take a few days


----------



## KartAnimal29

Reports down south keep coming in saying it's snowing even further NW then what was projected by the models so the NW trend is still happening. We still have about 10 hours before it even starts up here so there is still time for change with this one. This is one system that is going to have to be watched the whole time because some people might be surprised in the morning. Mostly for the SE part of the region


----------



## aclawn

The model are moving west.


----------



## SnowFakers

Im not too good at analyzing the models but that middle one, im in the .2 area so at 1:10 ratio id be getting 2 inches? What are the ratios for the cold we have now at 20*F?


----------



## mansf123

I really think this storm has a few tricks up its sleeve. I could be wrong but I think the local mets are low on their numbers


----------



## CCL Landscaping

Sorry boys but I'm hoping the dry air keeps it from pushing northwest into mass. I pulled the spreader out today.


----------



## aclawn

SnowFakers;1738828 said:


> Im not too good at analyzing the models but that middle one, im in the .2 area so at 1:10 ratio id be getting 2 inches? What are the ratios for the cold we have now at 20*F?


 The Snow Ratio depends on the temperature of the air as shown in the table below:

Temp (F)
30f = 10:1
25f = 15:1
18f = 20:1
12f = 30:1
5f = 40:1


----------



## BillyRgn

all ct stations calling for a dusting to 2 inches for about everywhere south and east of I-84. Looked like about. 1.5-2 for new London county and about an inch for new haven, should be starting just after mid night and pulls out quick by about 7-7:30 it looked like. Should be interesting


----------



## KartAnimal29

AC look at the pressure of the storm right now 1012. It wasn't projected to me that till midnight. Like I said earlier today , a lot of peolpe will be waking up to a surprise in the morning. This one has to be watched all night. I'm in no way saying this will dump on everyone just saying that you might see an extra 2 inches or so out of this in spots.


----------



## aclawn

Agree,could be a big surprise in morning, a good advice wakeup around 3am a take a look out the window. A few miles shift west will diffidently make a difference for us on the CT coast,SECT and Cape.


----------



## durafish

What about for northern ri?


----------



## sectlandscaping

If its under 3" it will be fine by me but would really like to not have to go out at all.


----------



## aclawn

durafish;1739060 said:


> What about for northern ri?


Your in the 2 to 4 or more.


----------



## aclawn

I'm wishing for less then 2"pre-salt run more payup and back to bed in couple of hr.Hate this teaser:angry:


----------



## SnowFakers

So New haven county should get about an inch? Local station had me in 1-3, another said a dusting, weather channel app says 2 inches.


----------



## vlc

Salting in mass? Or just the cape getting any?


----------



## aclawn

No worries, next week will be seeing maps like this and wishing for spring. lol


----------



## SnowFakers

Im likin it


----------



## wilsonsground

aclawn;1739153 said:


> No worries, next week will be seeing maps like this and wishing for spring. lol


i could deal with that. id like another 5-8 pushes at least and same with salting. 
The trailer's being pulled out in a couple weeks to start doing all new tires, brakes, new paint and some customization with my own racks. I'm thinking of putting E-track down for loads, any of you guys ever done that?


----------



## myzx6

Don't know what tonight's gonna bring but on my way home tonight in Charlton it sure looked and felt like snow was on its way I've got my plow on just incase, but I've actually had it on since last week when I put a new cutting edge and rubber deflector on, just been too cold or rainy to spend the 35 seconds to unhook it lol. It would be really nice to see hoe the new edge scrapes on more then 2-3 inches of snow. Time to start making offerings to the snow gods.


----------



## K5Man91

aclawn;1739153 said:


> No worries, next week will be seeing maps like this and wishing for spring. lol


Looks good


----------



## SnowFakers

Im thinking of taking the plow off, that usually ensures it will snow


----------



## K5Man91

SnowFakers;1739175 said:


> Im thinking of taking the plow off, that usually ensures it will snow


I'll take mine off too, I'm getting sick of these 1 inch squalls we keep getting.


----------



## durafish

Well seeing as both trucks and plows where just washed and waxed yesterday, it'll probably snow. Not even putting them on tonight.


----------



## durafish

Also I know only vlc can use this as his personal craigslist but if anyone is interested in either a fisher mm2 8' hd ($1400), mm2 9' xblade ($2500) or mm1 7.5 hd ($1300) pm me or respond to this post. All 3 plug are in good usable shape.


----------



## myzx6

durafish;1739196 said:


> Also I know only vlc can use this as his personal craigslist but if anyone is interested in either a fisher mm2 8' hd ($1400), mm2 9' xblade ($2500) or mm1 7.5 hd ($1300) pm me or respond to this post. All 3 plug are in good usable shape.


Do you have any pics of the 8ft


----------



## vlc

durafish;1739196 said:


> Also I know only vlc can use this as his personal craigslist but if anyone is interested in either a fisher mm2 8' hd ($1400), mm2 9' xblade ($2500) or mm1 7.5 hd ($1300) pm me or respond to this post. All 3 plug are in good usable shape.


What, are you giving up already??


----------



## vlc

Could anyone use my old sander? Insurance check is coming in the mail  if anyone could use it for parts, scrap metal, pull the engine and make a go kart, or whatever, PM me and it's yours. I don't have the space for it.


----------



## Santry426

How much as it is complete


----------



## durafish

myzx6;1739219 said:


> Do you have any pics of the 8ft


Text me 401-943-5600


----------



## durafish

vlc;1739245 said:


> What, are you giving up already??


No no no, I took a few blades in for a trade and don't need them all still have a xls.


----------



## KartAnimal29

aclawn;1739075 said:


> Your in the 2 to 4 or more.


No way that's happening


----------



## Grant9454

Kart what do you think the providence area will see tonight, I don't know much about weather but by the looks of the radar it doesn't look to be moving to the east all that much? Thanks for your forecasts!


----------



## KartAnimal29

Pro might see an inch or so. The dry air is just sucking the moisture back up. Tho I just did a little looking around before posting the first part and it seems the high hat was sitting over PA has moved off the coast and there is now a 2nd Low off the coast well to out south. I thought I was gong top bed but I guess I'll stay up for another hour to watch this


----------



## GMCHD plower

Hey Kart, obviously your busy with your own storm, but any comments on what this weekend looks like for me?


----------



## KartAnimal29

GMCHD plower;1739558 said:


> Hey Kart, obviously your busy with your own storm, but any comments on what this weekend looks like for me?


LOL it's not my storm I'm in central CT. I'll be lucky to see a dusting  I really haven't been looking into this weekend or next weeks that much. Today after this passes the models should have a better handle on them I'll be looking. I'll try to keep you in mind


----------



## Yellowdogs1

Plots snowing in new Hartford right now


----------



## ss502gmc

Snowing steady In west bridgewater, the ground is coated already !


----------



## Santry426

Just starting in weymouth. Decent clip of snow though


----------



## vlc

Just saw a snowflake. I'm going back to bed.


----------



## aclawn

Just got bk, pretty slippery out there.
Glad this thing moved east, no pushingThumbs Up


----------



## aclawn

Seeing news state of Georgia shut down with a 2" storm.


----------



## vlc

aclawn;1739639 said:


> Seeing news state of Georgia shut down with a 2" storm.


Who's up for a road trip!


----------



## aclawn

LOL They move 2" to one place.


----------



## vlc

Haha wow! They really don't know what to do, huh?


----------



## aclawn

Look like he didn't pay his bill.Best part is, that is 100% legal. If you do services, plow, remove, relocate snow and they don't pay, buy law, you can return it. Looks like somebody knew this!THE LOOP HOLE!


----------



## vlc

Thought I'd share this with you guys. I got a good laugh out of it. Customer called yesterday saying that some of her grass was dug up from the last storm. Went right over to make sure no sprinklers were damaged and saw this. 

















I should fire this guy. Haha! Luckily she's one of my nicest customers and thought it was pretty funny too.


----------



## aclawn

Made into a DD EXIT!LOL
Nice to see grass again.


----------



## siteworkplus

speaking of grass, looks like he maybe was smoking some

Saw a town truck do that during a blizzard,although he went about a 1/4 mile through peoples lawns before he got back on the road


----------



## mansf123

Nice easy storm. Hit everything heavy with salt.


----------



## KartAnimal29

aclawn;1739656 said:


> LOL They move 2" to one place.


This is what I'm about to do with 2 of my customers


----------



## KartAnimal29

aclawn;1739660 said:


> Look like he didn't pay his bill.Best part is, that is 100% legal. If you do services, plow, remove, relocate snow and they don't pay, buy law, you can return it. Looks like somebody knew this!THE LOOP HOLE!


U sure this is cool in CT???? I was just talking about this last night on my Facebook page about doing this Thumbs Up


----------



## ss502gmc

KartAnimal29;1739728 said:


> This is what I'm about to do with 2 of my customers


I've done it before! Once at a strip mall that called me off Craigslist that never paid and a couple resi's with garages that they kept there cars in. The feeling I got afterwards was worth more than the money that they didn't pay. Haha


----------



## BillyRgn

KartAnimal29;1739734 said:


> U sure this is cool in CT???? I was just talking about this last night on my Facebook page about doing this Thumbs Up


I don't see that going over to well in ct, maybe it's legal but I'm betting it will be a trip to the station to figure it out. I'm sure they can pull some charge outta there a$$ to jam you up with, there are better ways to deal with a dead beat customer in my opinion because after you do something like that your NEVER getting any of the money owed to you


----------



## aclawn

If there no camera who did this!
That's that nice thing of loop hole. Don't say WHERE your suppost to return it too.


----------



## aclawn

Wondering what cape guy got!look like still coming down there.A liitle dark blue there.


----------



## ramair2k

Does anyone know of any upcoming events? The news stations local to Boston are just saying dusting Friday, ice possible Sat into Sun. Not showing anything or even hinting of anything next week as of yet anyways.


----------



## SnowFakers

ramair2k;1739836 said:


> Does anyone know of any upcoming events? The news stations local to Boston are just saying dusting Friday, ice possible Sat into Sun. Not showing anything or even hinting of anything next week as of yet anyways.


The 5th could be interesting


----------



## TJS

Looks like time to start working on my boat project


----------



## nepatsfan

don't plow off a lake....here's why
http://www.keepmecurrent.com/front/collection_66853f82-2fdc-11e0-9aca-001cc4c03286.html


----------



## aclawn




----------



## NAHA

Love that map


----------



## siteworkplus

nepatsfan;1739916 said:


> don't plow off a lake....here's why
> http://www.keepmecurrent.com/front/collection_66853f82-2fdc-11e0-9aca-001cc4c03286.html


What do you think thats gonna cost him in fines?


----------



## eastcoastjava

KartAnimal29;1739728 said:


> This is what I'm about to do with 2 of my customers


Seen worse than that, we plow roads for a dpw so i was tandem with a loader one night and some crazy A-hole came out yelling and screaming about how we always push snow to his side of the street. so this nut job tells the guy in the loader he was going to climb up there and rip him out of the seat, yada yada yada, he pissed the loader op off badly. Later that night, he took a whole street and put it in his driveway. Wish i had a camera, snow stacked about 10 feet high for about 40 feet.


----------



## KartAnimal29

TJS;1739890 said:


> Looks like time to start working on my boat project


Not so fast Skipper. There is something a brewing on the horizon


----------



## atvriderinmass

http://northeastusweather.com/2014/01/29/looking-ahead-possible-storm-on-the-horizon/ looks like a good one coming!


----------



## mike13

I plow for my town an seen aother sub do that about 200' in to someone's front yard thinking the road went that far. But ended up stuck. Then had the town front loaded get stuck tryin to pull him out ( this was during the blizzard of '13) he was a rookie an got the loader stuck. I did several loops of my route then helped an showed him how to put in to 4wheel drive. He still works for the town an hasn't lived it down


----------



## K5Man91

atvriderinmass;1740169 said:


> http://northeastusweather.com/2014/01/29/looking-ahead-possible-storm-on-the-horizon/ looks like a good one coming!


Looks good, hope we get some snow.


----------



## ramair2k

K5Man91;1740285 said:


> Looks good, hope we get some snow.


I will believe it when I see it. Right now, the local Boston mets 7 day show close to 40 degrees next wendesday. One thing is for sure...this winter has been coooold. But really only 3-4 decent snow events.


----------



## KartAnimal29

ramair2k;1740294 said:


> I will believe it when I see it. Right now, the local Boston mets 7 day show close to 40 degrees next wendesday. One thing is for sure...this winter has been coooold. But really only 3-4 decent snow events.


Just about all the models have the MA coast warm due to the East wind that is showing up on the runs. Personally we need to watch the track right now not the snow fall or temps. Worry about them 3 days out


----------



## Evil Diesel

So many people are getting down on this winter. I plow for my local DPW and I have 57hrs so far. Last yr I got 62hrs between Feb and Mar. I'm not giving up yet!


----------



## Bison

aclawn;1739656 said:


> LOL They move 2" to one place.


I've got one getting ready for that treatment too


----------



## atvriderinmass

https://www.facebook.com/NEStormcenter?ref=stream&hc_location=stream
Looks to be a nice big one! Keep them crossed!


----------



## KartAnimal29

atvriderinmass;1740850 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/NEStormcenter?ref=stream&hc_location=stream
> Looks to be a nice big one! Keep them crossed!


Don't look at storm totals , look at the track right now. That map is also yesterday's afternoon's 12z run , 1pm. It didn't look like that on the 00z run , 1am. This is going to change a million time before Wednesday. We are dealing with a bigger SE Ridge now so look at that if you can read a weather map. Also keep an eye on the High to the north as that is also going to be a big player with this one. I personally think the system on the 8th is going to be better then 5th


----------



## nepatsfan

siteworkplus;1739946 said:


> What do you think thats gonna cost him in fines?


I have no idea but I'm sure the EPA got involved and once they're involved, it aint cheap anymore.


----------



## SnowFakers

Mets are starting to talk about the 5th


----------



## aclawn

Looking at the news,Chicago been having snow just about every other day since Dec.8.The pic that i posted w pile is from Chicago, pretty sure more pic like that to come.LOL


----------



## aclawn

Well if this hold up were looking at a 2 hitter 5 and 8,still to far out.156hrs


----------



## CCL Landscaping

aclawn;1741078 said:


> Well if this hold up were looking at a 2 hitter 5 and 8,still to far out.156hrs


Should have been like that all winter long. 2 a week


----------



## unhcp

Bernie's latest video for next week, 50/50

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weath...wo-snowstorms/2430839568001?channel=top_story


----------



## vlc

Sux I'll probably have to miss the NE Grows show. But, I could use the extra $$ in the bank


----------



## siteworkplus

vlc;1741327 said:


> Sux I'll probably have to miss the NE Grows show. But, I could use the extra $$ in the bank


If we get hammered, how many guys are going to miss that show? 
Most people that would be interested in going probably plow
Feel bad for the exhibitors, those booths are big $$$$


----------



## SnowFakers

vlc;1741327 said:


> Sux I'll probably have to miss the NE Grows show. But, I could use the extra $$ in the bank


Might be able to go just on Friday if you are close enough to reasonably drive


----------



## nepatsfan

vlc;1741327 said:


> Sux I'll probably have to miss the NE Grows show. But, I could use the extra $$ in the bank


That's why I don't buy tickets in advance....It always seems to snow for it


----------



## a&j lawncare ll

they cut last years new england grows short because of nemo..


----------



## FordFisherman

Next week is starting to look pretty interesting for SNE.


----------



## rjfetz1

FordFisherman;1741907 said:


> Next week is starting to look pretty interesting for SNE.


From Noaa - I'm sure things will change..

ANTICIPATING A SNOWY START CHANGING
OVER TO A WINTRY MIX FOLLOWED BY RAIN FOR MOST LOCATIONS EXCEPT FOR
THE INTERIOR NORTH AND WEST. AN ANOMALOUS STORM /AS IT IS APPEARING/
DRAWING UP SUBSTANTIAL MOISTURE FROM THE DEEP-SOUTH MAY ALSO
RESULT IN AREAS OF HEAVY RAIN /MAINLY SOUTH AND EAST AS IT
APPEARS/.


----------



## aclawn

Where the cherry for the slurpie!


----------



## eric02038

aclawn;1741979 said:


> Where the cherry for the slurpie!


Looks like crap to me


----------



## TJS

eric02038;1742017 said:


> Looks like crap to me


Yes not good.


----------



## siteworkplus

Was reading on the other forums about a nationwide salt shortage
Got a little puckered up and called my supplier. ' We have plenty', he says
Still I sent my guy for 20yds just to be safe.
I'm thinking (hoping) that our temps are starting to moderate and we wont need as much from here on out.


----------



## leigh

eric02038;1742017 said:


> Looks like crap to me


x3.Especially way south in swct. Temps in mid to upper 30's.Nice to get an easy salt run in. We're getting into a pattern that is going to vary wildly depending where you're located! No brainer when temps in teens or lower.Now a "big storm" may be a big rain storm, and unfortunately we can't plow rain!


----------



## CCL Landscaping

leigh;1742055 said:


> x3.Especially way south in swct. Temps in mid to upper 30's.Nice to get an easy salt run in. We're getting into a pattern that is going to vary wildly depending where you're located! No brainer when temps in teens or lower.Now a "big storm" may be a big rain storm, and unfortunately we can't plow rain!


^Challenge accepted!


----------



## vlc

siteworkplus;1742052 said:


> Was reading on the other forums about a nationwide salt shortage
> Got a little puckered up and called my supplier. ' We have plenty', he says
> Still I sent my guy for 20yds just to be safe.
> I'm thinking (hoping) that our temps are starting to moderate and we wont need as much from here on out.


I have enough for 5 more events. Hopefully it'll last, but if I run out, I'll know who to call


----------



## vlc

So anyways, back to CL. Anyone want a junk Chevy 14 bolt rear end? Needs a rebuild as it ran dry last summer. Freebie, but accepting beer donations


----------



## leigh

vlc;1742076 said:


> So anyways, back to CL. Anyone want a junk Chevy 14 bolt rear end? Needs a rebuild as it ran dry last summer. Freebie, but accepting beer donations


Why not hit the scrap yard ,then the packy? At 10 cents a pound probably get a couple cases of cheap stuff!


----------



## K5Man91

vlc;1742076 said:


> So anyways, back to CL. Anyone want a junk Chevy 14 bolt rear end? Needs a rebuild as it ran dry last summer. Freebie, but accepting beer donations


I could always use some more weight in the back of my truck


----------



## jimbell333

Hi Folks, at the end of the last storm as i was driving home, i had WBZ 1030 on. They had plow operators calling in talking about storm forecasting. A lot of the callers were speaking of a twitter feed from an independent guy in .... I want to say Bridgewater?? I am not 100% sure on that location. I have searched online but can find nothing.
Any ideas as to how i could find this twitter feed? Apparently the guy is always on the money.

Thanks in advance,

Jim


----------



## aclawn

jimbell333;1742111 said:


> Hi Folks, at the end of the last storm as i was driving home, i had WBZ 1030 on. They had plow operators calling in talking about storm forecasting. A lot of the callers were speaking of a twitter feed from an independent guy in .... I want to say Bridgewater?? I am not 100% sure on that location. I have searched online but can find nothing.
> Any ideas as to how i could find this twitter feed? Apparently the guy is always on the money.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Jim


Stay tune on here,our wxKart is at 99.9% on the money!


----------



## aclawn

Just a year ago,Time lapse of blizzard that hit the north east on February 8 2013.


----------



## atvriderinmass

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...00220880.40577.191548994300444&type=1&theater

Looks good still!


----------



## KartAnimal29

aclawn;1742122 said:


> Stay tune on here,our wxKart is at 99.9% on the money!


:laughing::laughing::laughing:

OK here is a sneak peak at next Wed. It's way to early to put out a snow map as we are still 5 days out from this one, but this is the Latest GFS Snow Fall Map . Use this just as an idea of what's going on right now, nothing is solid right now. Find your area and match the color up on the Graph below. The graph is in inches. As you can see the whole of southern new england has far less then up north. That is due to the warm air that makes it's was in on the back side of this system , that is shown by all the model right now. Looks like we get a good thump of snow before it switches over to ice, freezing rain then plane rain. We are heading into a small warm up for the next few days so it's going to come down to how fast the cold air can make it back into the region. The fast it makes it's way back in , the less of an ice storm we get.

There is also talk of the EURO might finally be getting it's game going. I guess it does better then the GFS with this type of system. yes there are several different kinds, Nor'easter , miller a , miller b , clippers ....The EURO is different then the GFS as it keeps us colder. EURO starts at 1 so when it gets ti the time frame I'll post that map so you can see the difference

So I'd say the track is down, we are getting a storm. What we really have to watch now is the temps. Then a few days out we can talk totals, Sunday night


----------



## KartAnimal29

atvriderinmass;1742185 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...00220880.40577.191548994300444&type=1&theater
> 
> Looks good still!


I laugh a lot at this guys/kids post


----------



## ss502gmc

aclawn;1742175 said:


> Just a year ago,Time lapse of blizzard that hit the north east on February 8 2013.


That was a great storm although it did push me to my breaking point quite a few times with the trees and wires coming down in front of me constantly. And I also blew my front diff so I ended up plowing in 2wd the last 8 hours which was not fun. Kept me on my toes though !


----------



## KartAnimal29

aclawn;1742175 said:


> Just a year ago,Time lapse of blizzard that hit the north east on February 8 2013.


The system on the 8th looks really good right now but not as big as this one. Then we got the 12th and 16th Thumbs Up


----------



## aclawn

EURO needs kick GFS azz, so we can be in the Snowbowl!
So I like the ECWMF on the storm on Monday and dont expect the GFS to catch this till it sees how much this really has on the weekend.Wait and see game.

We Need the cold air!


----------



## theholycow

Saw this and thought of you guys:


----------



## vlc

Hahaha! I'm definitely the guy on the left. Trying to learn, though


----------



## KartAnimal29

aclawn;1742242 said:


> EURO needs kick GFS azz, so we can be in the Snowbowl!
> So I like the ECWMF on the storm on Monday and dont expect the GFS to catch this till it sees how much this really has on the weekend.Wait and see game.
> 
> We Need the cold air!


Monday is for the coast again. I don't think I see anything just NE of Waterbury. That's gonna ride the same way the last one went.

Keep an eye on the projected temps over the next few days and watch what the actual temp. That will give you an idea on how fast the cold works back in. Temps have been lower a lot more then what was projected lately. I'm saying 1 or 2 deg off ,but that will make all the difference in the world come Wed. morning



theholycow;1742262 said:


> Saw this and thought of you guys:


Thumbs Up


----------



## aclawn

Woke up from a brain freeze lol, 48 day until spring!!!prsport:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## KartAnimal29

The EC ensemble is colder the the operational run for the 5th. 10 points to the first one who can answer it


----------



## timmy1

From Noaa...

TUESDAY INTO WEDNESDAY...
CONFIDENCE IS FAIRLY HIGH THAT A MORE SIGNIFICANT STORM SYSTEM
SHOULD IMPACT EASTERN U.S. INCLUDING SOUTHERN NEW ENGLAND...BUT WE
ARE MUCH LESS CONFIDENT IN SPECIFIC IMPACTS DUE TO UNCERTAINTY
THIS FAR OUT IN TIME WITH REGARDS TO STORM TRACK AND TEMPERATURE
PROFILES.


----------



## CashinH&P

I guess New England Grows is going to be a little deserted this year....


----------



## aclawn

ec=future prediction op=operational run. lol

High pressure will continue to move eastward tonight allowing a weak 
warm front to push through the region from the west-southwest 
tomorrow. The warm fronts parent low pressure system moves north of 
our region on sunday and slides a cold front through later in the 
day. High pressure then fills back though a quick moving low 
pressure looks to clip at least the southern half of the region on 
monday. High pressure slides off the coast on tuesday setting up 
another return flow and another low pressure system passage on 
wednesday. Another surge of cold air is then expected to close out 
the week as large high pressure builds down from central canada for 
thursday into friday


----------



## jimfrost

jimbell333;1742111 said:


> Hi Folks, at the end of the last storm as i was driving home, i had WBZ 1030 on. They had plow operators calling in talking about storm forecasting. A lot of the callers were speaking of a twitter feed from an independent guy in .... I want to say Bridgewater?? I am not 100% sure on that location. I have searched online but can find nothing.
> Any ideas as to how i could find this twitter feed? Apparently the guy is always on the money.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Jim


Listening to same story did happen to catch the taxi driver saying plow guys suck and especially the city and state contracted guys abuse the system? I'd rather hop in a plow truck before a taxi


----------



## atvriderinmass

Oh ya baby! Still looking good for my area! http://northeastusweather.com/2014/02/01/significant-winter-storm-update/


----------



## aclawn

A lot of people like snow. I find it to be an unnecessary freezing of water.


----------



## KartAnimal29

atvriderinmass;1743024 said:


> Oh ya baby! Still looking good for my area! http://northeastusweather.com/2014/02/01/significant-winter-storm-update/


I hope you like pushing Rain  Pay attention to what the SE Ridge is doing right now and that will give you your answer as to what's going to happen up here.


----------



## rjfetz1

aclawn;1743077 said:


> A lot of people like snow. I find it to be an unnecessary freezing of water.


^^Agreed, As I do every winter. It gets old fast, unless your the younger generation wesport gettin all excited 5 days outThumbs Up


----------



## vlc

KartAnimal29;1743106 said:


> I hope you like pushing Rain  Pay attention to what the SE Ridge is doing right now and that will give you your answer as to what's going to happen up here.


Don't say the "R" word please.


----------



## jandjcarpentry

KartAnimal29;1743106 said:


> I hope you like pushing Rain  Pay attention to what the SE Ridge is doing right now and that will give you your answer as to what's going to happen up here.


Hey Kart what do u think about mon. Think it will come up as far SE Ma?


----------



## KartAnimal29

jandjcarpentry;1743156 said:


> Hey Kart what do u think about mon. Think it will come up as far SE Ma?


50/50 right now. It has been trending to the North over the last 18 hours so it is something that is going to have to be watched. The models still don't have a handle on this one. Matter of fact they aren't doing good on any of them right now. Anything you hear about next week take with a grain of salt. I think the SE Ridge is going to screw us next week. We need a good size system to dig far to the south and push that thing back to the south


----------



## aclawn

Mondays look like a 50/50 for us on the coast,now wed look like a long island icetea!snow,ice and rain.


----------



## jandjcarpentry

It's been a crazy year!


----------



## bswalks

rjfetz1;1743119 said:


> ^^Agreed, As I do every winter. It gets old fast, unless your the younger generation wesport gettin all excited 5 days outThumbs Up


Agree too. After over 25 years of the snow business, I don't do it for the fun any more. Much rather spend winters someplace warm under a palm tree.


----------



## aclawn

The 12z looking good, moving north 60hrs out still far IMO!Thumbs Up










108hrs out for wed!Remember these is 2 storm totals


----------



## KartAnimal29

12z runs. GFS still has snow to ice to rain for everyone. Further east the more rain you will see. EURO and the Canadian keep everyone with snow. Were still got a long ways out from this one. Hopefully the transfer is more around southern NJ and not NYC. The further north the transfer is the more rain we see from this one.


----------



## Maleko

Chan 8 at 6 pm just showed snow map for Monday at 1-2" state wide. Wtf. Where this come from. .


----------



## SnowFakers

Saw that as well. Hoping for 2


----------



## Maleko

I have to be in Boston Sunday and won't be home till Monday night. So I don't want snow. I have back up for my back up haaaa. But I still worry to death. 
KART. Please detail this Monday forecast.. PLEASE. For Danbury , Newtown Ct area.


----------



## aclawn

Mondays model looks like 1-2 fo the coast.IMO:crying:


----------



## Evil Diesel

aclawn;1743660 said:


>


I guess things r getting boring when this is what we post


----------



## SnowFakers

aclawn;1743660 said:


>


Does this system look like a B*****?


----------



## aclawn

:laughing: Yes a little bore! until tomorrow.


----------



## KartAnimal29

Maleko;1743640 said:


> I have to be in Boston Sunday and won't be home till Monday night. So I don't want snow. I have back up for my back up haaaa. But I still worry to death.
> KART. Please detail this Monday forecast.. PLEASE. For Danbury , Newtown Ct area.


Right now I'd say 2-4 for the coast and 1-3 for the northern parts. I'm seeing a dusting up to the Mass Pike but I don't know about that.The NAM just started the 00z so let's see what they have to say.


----------



## KartAnimal29

aclawn;1743660 said:


>


:laughing: I have so many people asking me about next week already . I tell everyone to worry about the beginning of the week first. Honestly I haven't even looked into it since yesterday afternoon.


----------



## lucky921

KartAnimal29;1743739 said:


> Right now I'd say 2-4 for the coast and 1-3 for the northern parts. I'm seeing a dusting up to the Mass Pike but I don't know about that.The NAM just started the 00z so let's see what they have to say.


Bring it north some more thanks


----------



## SnowFakers

KartAnimal29;1743739 said:


> Right now I'd say 2-4 for the coast and 1-3 for the northern parts. I'm seeing a dusting up to the Mass Pike but I don't know about that.The NAM just started the 00z so let's see what they have to say.


That's good news seeing as I wasn't thinking we would even plow till wed.!


----------



## KartAnimal29

The 00z runs just started at 9 . Here it the 18Z GFS snow fall map


----------



## KartAnimal29

lucky921;1743744 said:


> Bring it north some more thanks


I highly doubt it will come much more north


----------



## aclawn

KartAnimal29;1743739 said:


> Right now I'd say 2-4 for the coast and 1-3 for the northern parts. I'm seeing a dusting up to the Mass Pike but I don't know about that.The NAM just started the 00z so let's see what they have to say.


Models are lining up.Thumbs Up


----------



## KartAnimal29

aclawn;1743772 said:


> Models are lining up.Thumbs Up


You get hit hard on the RPM for Mon :laughing:


----------



## aclawn

I'll take that over the freakin teaser.Thumbs Up
The nam ooz it still to early.


----------



## KartAnimal29

aclawn;1743791 said:


> I'll take that over the freakin teaser.Thumbs Up
> The nam ooz it still to early.


The NAM was still to the South. No surprise as it's been south this whole time. It hasn't caught on yet


----------



## KartAnimal29

NAM takes Wed system to Western NY :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## aclawn

I think tomorrow runs are going give us Monday.this is playing catch up. a little of wed.


----------



## KartAnimal29

Rgem 10:20
ukmet 10:40
gfs 10:30
ukmet 10:40
euro 12:45


----------



## KartAnimal29

aclawn;1743804 said:


> I think tomorrow runs are going give us Monday.this is playing catch up. a little of wed.


I'd still like to see a small trend to the north on the 00Z's


----------



## aclawn

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## KartAnimal29

So much going on right here

http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/comp/nhem/wv-animated.gif


----------



## aclawn

Just updated the third looks same.


----------



## aclawn

KartAnimal29;1743819 said:


> So much going on right here
> 
> http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/comp/nhem/wv-animated.gif


 jet stream looking gd.Thumbs Up


----------



## KartAnimal29

RGEM is north again for Wed. Make sure you switch it from 12z to 00z

http://collaboration.cmc.ec.gc.ca/cmc/cmdn/pcpn_type/pcpn_type_gem_reg.html


----------



## aclawn

My RGEM is getting updated going match it w ur.


----------



## aclawn

KartAnimal29;1743827 said:


> RGEM is north again for Wed. Make sure you switch it from 12z to 00z
> 
> http://collaboration.cmc.ec.gc.ca/cmc/cmdn/pcpn_type/pcpn_type_gem_reg.html


wow same north!


----------



## KartAnimal29

See why I said 3-6 for you ??? Thumbs Up

Edit: 2-4 but I'd say 3-6 now. Well let's wait till all the runs finish but the UKMET and EURO were right in line with the Canadian


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

F*** it, I'm going to Florida.


----------



## aclawn

look at 21z close to end.have to see tomorrow euro&gfs


----------



## aclawn

2006Sierra1500;1743836 said:


> F*** it, I'm going to Florida.


make two:laughing:


----------



## aclawn

TV numb-nut will be on this either tonight or tomorrow.:laughing:


----------



## KartAnimal29

GFS looks meh for Mon. No worries here with that


----------



## aclawn

KartAnimal29;1743852 said:


> GFS looks meh for Mon. No worries here with that


the SREF are close w temp on warm size could be some mixing in it.


----------



## aclawn

TV MET started talking and updating snowmaps lolThumbs Up


----------



## KartAnimal29

KartAnimal29;1743762 said:


> The 00z runs just started at 9 . Here it the 18Z GFS snow fall map


GFS still looks like this


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn

A lonely woman, aged 70, decided that it was time to get married. She put an ad in the local paper that read:

HUSBAND WANTED!
MUST BE IN MY AGE GROUP (70's),
MUST NOT BEAT ME,
MUST NOT RUN AROUND ON ME,
AND MUST STILL BE GOOD IN BED!
ALL APPLICANTS PLEASE APPLY IN PERSON.

On the second day she heard the doorbell. Much to her dismay, she opened the door to see a gray-haired gentleman with no arms or legs sitting in a wheelchair. The old woman said, "You're not really asking me to consider you, are you? Just look at you ... you have no legs!" The old man smiled, "Therefore I cannot run around on you!" ciao

She snorted. "You don't have any hands either!" Again the old man smiled, "Nor can I beat you!"

She raised an eyebrow and gazed intently. "Are you still good in bed?" With that, the old gentleman leaned back, beamed a big broad smile and said, "I rang the doorbell, didn't I?"


----------



## nighthawk117

aclawn;1743936 said:


> A lonely woman, aged 70, decided that it was time to get married. She put an ad in the local paper that read:
> 
> HUSBAND WANTED!
> MUST BE IN MY AGE GROUP (70's),
> MUST NOT BEAT ME,
> MUST NOT RUN AROUND ON ME,
> AND MUST STILL BE GOOD IN BED!
> ALL APPLICANTS PLEASE APPLY IN PERSON.
> 
> On the second day she heard the doorbell. Much to her dismay, she opened the door to see a gray-haired gentleman with no arms or legs sitting in a wheelchair. The old woman said, "You're not really asking me to consider you, are you? Just look at you ... you have no legs!" The old man smiled, "Therefore I cannot run around on you!" ciao
> 
> She snorted. "You don't have any hands either!" Again the old man smiled, "Nor can I beat you!"
> 
> She raised an eyebrow and gazed intently. "Are you still good in bed?" With that, the old gentleman leaned back, beamed a big broad smile and said, "I rang the doorbell, didn't I?"


:laughing:


----------



## NAHA

So according to eye brows on ch5 Wednesday is going to be significant snow fall. How many inches is significant


----------



## durafish

NAHA;1744126 said:


> So according to eye brows on ch5 Wednesday is going to be significant snow fall. How many inches is significant


According to weather channel it's all rain for me.


----------



## siteworkplus

oh are we doing jokes? I,m in

lady goes to her gyno
Doctor, I have a problem with the hormones youre giving me
D) what seems to be the problem?
L) opens her blouse & reveals chest full of hair
D) oh my god, how far does that go down?
L) all the way to my ******, and thats something else we need to talk about


----------



## jandjcarpentry

durafish;1744130 said:


> According to weather channel it's all rain for me.


Aren't u in Boston. I'm south. Pembroke Duxbury. I think I'm looking at all rain. Boston should b good


----------



## KartAnimal29

Tomorrow System Update, As of Now.Theses totals go from West to East in a straight line pretty much.3-6 for the Coastal areas CT RI SE MA. 2-4 for Central areas and 1-3 up to the Pike. There is also a chance of this coming a bit more to the North rising totals. I'll be keeping an eye on it


----------



## atvriderinmass

durafish;1744130 said:


> According to weather channel it's all rain for me.


Weather channel is never right.


----------



## durafish

jandjcarpentry;1744186 said:


> Aren't u in Boston. I'm south. Pembroke Duxbury. I think I'm looking at all rain. Boston should b good


No northern ri


----------



## durafish

atvriderinmass;1744229 said:


> Weather channel is never right.


Oh I know that. They are back to snow and rain


----------



## quigleysiding

KartAnimal29;1744217 said:


> Tomorrow System Update, As of Now.Theses totals go from West to East in a straight line pretty much.3-6 for the Coastal areas CT RI SE MA. 2-4 for Central areas and 1-3 up to the Pike. There is also a chance of this coming a bit more to the North rising totals. I'll be keeping an eye on it


Any idea on timing ?


----------



## KartAnimal29

quigleysiding;1744245 said:


> Any idea on timing ?


Starts in CT around noon and ends around 9pm


----------



## quigleysiding

Sounds good Thanks


----------



## fireside

Any thoughts on tonight or are you seeing around rush hour going thur out the day.


----------



## leigh

Going to have a tough time accumulating tomorrow here on coast. Temps mid 30's,daytime sun effect,and lots of residual salt left on lots ,temp right now 48 deg and staying above freezing overnight.Going to take more than 3" to amount to anything, oh well, don't feel like going out anyway!Maybe plow the grass.


----------



## KartAnimal29

Nothing for tonight fireside. It starts around noon not rush hour


----------



## vlc

Raining here now. Fingers crossed for a salting tonight!


----------



## SnowFakers

Thanks for the update! Sounds good


----------



## AlliedMike

no we are upgraded to 2-4 inches for us here in se ct cha ching cha ching


----------



## ducaticorse

Is Boston looking a anything tomorrow?


----------



## ramair2k

ducaticorse;1744626 said:


> Is Boston looking a anything tomorrow?


Coating to an inch Monday

6-10" Wednesday


----------



## K5Man91

ramair2k;1744642 said:


> Coating to an inch Monday
> 
> 6-10" Wednesday


Can't wait for Wednesday


----------



## SnowFakers

Hoping Wednesday will be good for me, I doubt it with the talk of rain


----------



## 2004F550

shoul be coming down good by am commute in west and southwest CT


----------



## Maleko

2004F550;1744699 said:


> shoul be coming down good by am commute in west and southwest CT


Shut your mouth. :realmad:

Kidding. 
I'm stuck in Boston till tomorrow evening. Ughhhh:angry:


----------



## KartAnimal29

2004F550;1744699 said:


> shoul be coming down good by am commute in west and southwest CT


Yup. Looks like this system picked up some speed or just got bigger Thumbs Up I do believe there is going to be a lot of surprised people tomorrow. Looks like the big models came a bit more north this afternoon and the short range models are keeping that trend going :waving:


----------



## aclawn

Start 9am









State by NOON


----------



## aclawn

Temps are droping.Thumbs Up


----------



## leigh

aclawn;1744808 said:


> Temps are droping.Thumbs Up


Down to 44 from a high of 50 at 8:15 lol! I'll be sleeping in tomorrow, post superbowl recovery.


----------



## aclawn

What super bowl turn off.LOL
Temp will be switching over at around 1AM 32f,am wakeup surprise for us in SWCT.


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn

I PREDICT THIS WEATHER WITH 100%, worst super bowl ever play.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## KartAnimal29

The NAM just came more to the north. I can't upload a pic for some reason


----------



## aclawn

Here you go Todd.


----------



## aclawn

What a super bowl!:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## SnowFakers

KartAnimal29;1744963 said:


> The NAM just came more to the north. I can't upload a pic for some reason


Meaning higher totals I presume?


----------



## aclawn

SnowFakers;1745015 said:


> Meaning higher totals I presume?


All depends on temps,But just about everyone has something.(push or salt run).Daytime storm. NOAA issuing warning.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Hey Kart any ideas on wednesday for me?


----------



## ducaticorse

Someone was stabbed to death on the front porch at one of my accounts last night. Just saw the building on the news with my GF, I was like, oh honey, that's mine!!


----------



## quigleysiding

ducaticorse;1745165 said:


> Someone was stabbed to death on the front porch at one of my accounts last night. Just saw the building on the news with my GF, I was like, oh honey, that's mine!!


Oh **** Raining here


----------



## ducaticorse

ducaticorse;1745165 said:


> Someone was stabbed to death on the front porch at one of my accounts last night. Just saw the building on the news with my GF, I was like, oh honey, that's mine!!


I wonder if he still wants service....? Too soon?? Perhaps.


----------



## TJS

Started snowing here around 6 am. Sticking too.


----------



## BillyRgn

Snow here already a coating on roads


----------



## aclawn

Snowy steady and heavy here.The way it looks we going to be on the high side of amount.GFS move last night again.


----------



## Kcorey

Snowing steady and it's some heavy snow here in Madison CT


----------



## myzx6

ducaticorse;1745165 said:


> Someone was stabbed to death on the front porch at one of my accounts last night. Just saw the building on the news with my GF, I was like, oh honey, that's mine!!


Hope he was up to date on payements, if not looks like you aren't the only one he owes money, lol


----------



## CCL Landscaping

Just checked the radar. Wow this one is getting big. Lots of moisture. I wouldn't be surprised to be out plowing


----------



## CCL Landscaping

http://www.erh.noaa.gov/box/StormTotalSnow/
News upgraded storm


----------



## aclawn

CCL Landscaping;1745207 said:


> Just checked the radar. Wow this one is getting big. Lots of moisture. I wouldn't be surprised to be out plowing


Started here as rain, then turn to all snow. might be the same for you.


----------



## chrisf250

Sorry to post this here but someone stole one of our trucks

It's 2004 f350 ex cab short bed silver/gray 6.0 diesel with chrome on the rocker panels and wheel arches. The bed support was rotted so the bed moves abit. Its also lifted on 34/35s. Also had a close to new mm2 8ft on it with tape on the headlight. if anyone sees anything please pm me. Truck was last seen in woburn ma yesterday.


----------



## aclawn

GFS MOVED NORTH LAST NIGHT.









Looking gd for CT AND MASS.


----------



## TJS

aclawn;1745213 said:


> GFS MOVED NORTH LAST NIGHT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking gd for CT AND MASS.


 Cant see your attachments.


----------



## AC2717

how is Wednesday shaping up, I am out for todays storm,


----------



## aclawn

chrisf250;1745211 said:


> Sorry to post this here but someone stole one of our trucks
> 
> It's 2004 f350 ex cab short bed silver/gray 6.0 diesel with chrome on the rocker panels and wheel arches. The bed support was rotted so the bed moves abit. Its also lifted on 34/35s. Also had a close to new mm2 8ft on it with tape on the headlight. if anyone sees anything please pm me. Truck was last seen in woburn ma yesterday.


 Sorry here that. The mo ther f.ing low life hit again.


----------



## ducaticorse

chrisf250;1745211 said:


> Sorry to post this here but someone stole one of our trucks
> 
> It's 2004 f350 ex cab short bed silver/gray 6.0 diesel with chrome on the rocker panels and wheel arches. The bed support was rotted so the bed moves abit. Its also lifted on 34/35s. Also had a close to new mm2 8ft on it with tape on the headlight. if anyone sees anything please pm me. Truck was last seen in woburn ma yesterday.


Plow came off last night, was sold to the new buyer, and you'll find the truck somewhere up on the north or south shore Lowell/Brocton area depending on who did it.


----------



## SnowFakers

snowing extremely heavy at the moment. Would guess to say theres atleast an inch if not 1.5 on the ground so far


----------



## BillyRgn

Probably about an inch here of very wet haven snow, when it started around 6:30 it stuck instantly surprisingly, it was snowing like hell a while ago but as slowed down a bit now. There are accidents EVERYWHERE in town, every bad hill or curve has at least one accident, a lot of them have cars plowing into the accidents, you would think it's the south out there right now with all these accidents


----------



## BBC co

well looks like it could snow here at any time but no sign of it as of now. i gotta say tho wednesday-thursday is looking like 5-7" possible and then the 10th has a bomb droping on us all gfs is showing snow ground coverage over 25" some places lol


----------



## ducaticorse

BBC co;1745261 said:


> well looks like it could snow here at any time but no sign of it as of now. i gotta say tho wednesday-thursday is looking like 5-7" possible and then the 10th has a bomb droping on us all gfs is showing snow ground coverage over 25" some places lol


Boston is looking at 6-12 for wed... Whats this 10th 25 inches nonsense lol??


----------



## SnowFakers

Atleast 2 inches down, extremely heavy snow. Just went and plowed my one lot and its heavy and compacts easily


----------



## BBC co

ducaticorse;1745273 said:


> Boston is looking at 6-12 for wed... Whats this 10th 25 inches nonsense lol??


this is total depth so all snow up till the 11th but before this storm hits alot of the area only has 6" on the ground










Here is same models 6hr snow fall map almost an inch an hour


----------



## sectlandscaping

Its been snowing since 6 am at a steady clip. Its so wet though that its melting itself. I dont even have a 1/2" and at least 3" fell. A mile off the coast here.


----------



## vlc

Only flurries up here


----------



## aclawn

BBC co;1745261 said:


> well looks like it could snow here at any time but no sign of it as of now. i gotta say tho wednesday-thursday is looking like 5-7" possible and then the 10th has a bomb droping on us all gfs is showing snow ground coverage over 25" some places lol


Welcome back.

THIS IS MORE LIKE A 5/1 RATIO, JUST GT BK no tolerance accounts .A LITTLE ON THE WARM SIDE TOWARD THE END, HIT IT EARLY.


----------



## SnowFakers

I probably have 3 inches on the ground here in new haven county


----------



## quigleysiding

About an inch in southern R.I.


----------



## myzx6

There's about half an inch in southbridge, started sticking with the 1st flake and has been falling very steady, hoping for atleast 3 inches out of this


----------



## aclawn

snowfakers;1745352 said:


> i probably have 3 inches on the ground here in new haven county


coming down heavy again here FFLD COUNTY.


----------



## SnowFakers

aclawn;1745361 said:


> coming down heavy again here FFLD COUNTY.


Been heavy all the way through this. Havnt seen it slow down yet


----------



## vlc

Well, I think it's safe to load up some salt. Have fun guys!


----------



## aclawn

Looks interesting for wed storm.


----------



## Iawr

chrisf250;1745211 said:


> Sorry
> Post this here but someone stole one of our trucks
> 
> It's 2004 f350 ex cab short bed silver/gray 6.0 diesel with chrome on the rocker panels and wheel arches. The bed support was rotted so the bed moves abit. Its also lifted on 34/35s. Also had a close to new mm2 8ft on it with tape on the headlight. if anyone sees anything please pm me. Truck was last seen in woburn ma yesterday.


what town are you on? Therws a a silverish ford that showed up at a gas station near my shop with a blown out bed sorta fits your description but it dsnt have a plow on it only the mount


----------



## SnowFakers

Its frickin heavy out there. Did a few close by when I went to fuel up and its heavy as it gets


----------



## Nozzleman

As of 2pm I have 2" of heavy wet snow in North Rehoboth Ma.


----------



## SnowFakers

What time is the snow expected to be done?


----------



## vlc

3/8" so far here. Just finished a complete salt run. It can stop snowing now. Thank you.


----------



## rjfetz1

SnowFakers;1745498 said:


> What time is the snow expected to be done?


between 4-5


----------



## rlmlandscape

Got a solid 5" in Narragansett. Heading out now.


----------



## ctmower

Have about 3-4" in Enfield, CT right now and still coming down. Should get a solid push in once its all done


----------



## J29

4" and counting in the Prov metro area. One last band moving through should push it to 5"...not bad considering last night we were only expecting an inch or two. Tues night-Wed looking good for at least another 6 and then we wait and see what the weekend brings. Might have to break out the yard stick to measure!! Weeks like this make me miss my old F350 plow truck.


----------



## myzx6

Got 1.5 here and coming down heavier then it has all day, prob gonna head out soon cause this snows like concrete and very slick, my wife saw 2 cars spun out earlier when she brought her son to school a block away


----------



## lucky921

Nothin here in revere maybe a half inch


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Shoveling this is a pain in the ass. Thanks you unreliable POS Chevy.


----------



## vlc

1" on the pavement here. Looks like I'm heading out tonight to scrape some lots. I knew I should have went heavy on the salt. Lol


----------



## vlc

2006Sierra1500;1745608 said:


> Shoveling this is a pain in the ass. Thanks you unreliable POS Chevy.


Uh oh. What happened?


----------



## TJS

About 5" here. Plowing now.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

vlc;1745667 said:


> Uh oh. What happened?


Dead battery, dead fuel pump.


----------



## ducaticorse

BOS still looking good for tue/wed action?


----------



## TJS

Total snow is 8"at here according to Erica big face.


----------



## BBC co

ducaticorse;1745811 said:


> BOS still looking good for tue/wed action?


yep was just looking at it looks like a sure thing and models still show 6-8


----------



## BBC co

2006Sierra1500;1745731 said:


> Dead battery, dead fuel pump.


atleast it was in the warm up storm, i pulled my truck up tomy plow nvr evn hooked it up tbh next few weeks will pay the bills off you shoudl of just left it running from nov-may


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

BBC co;1745837 said:


> atleast it was in the warm up storm, i pulled my truck up tomy plow nvr evn hooked it up tbh next few weeks will pay the bills off you shoudl of just left it running from nov-may


Truck is technically a backup anyways, but its still a PITA.


----------



## FordFisherman

Hope everyone pushed those piles way back, looks like we're gonna need lots of room...


----------



## BillyRgn

FordFisherman;1746008 said:


> Hope everyone pushed those piles way back, looks like we're gonna need lots of room...


Heck no I was stoping short !! Gotta make some money stacking it later !! Just kidding but I'm sure there's some people out there that are doing it though


----------



## Santry426

Anyone know a welder available today? Hit a manhole last night and broke the base angle on my xblade


----------



## TJS

Santry426;1746258 said:


> Anyone know a welder available today? Hit a manhole last night and broke the base angle on my xblade


Only if you were closer.


----------



## jb1390

Santry426;1746258 said:


> Anyone know a welder available today? Hit a manhole last night and broke the base angle on my xblade


If you want to drive to se ct, i can help you this evening.


----------



## CCL Landscaping

https://nwschat.weather.gov/p.php?pid=201402040134-KBOX-NOUS41-PNSBOXY


----------



## CCL Landscaping

http://www.erh.noaa.gov/box/StormTotalSnow/
Yeeeeehawww


----------



## Grant9454

Santry426;1746258 said:


> Anyone know a welder available today? Hit a manhole last night and broke the base angle on my xblade


Wright trailer in Seekonk is a fisher dealer and they do custom trailer fabrication, they do great work I'm sure they could help you out they are only about 45 minutes south of Boston


----------



## SnowFakers

The Coast


----------



## gtmustang00

Santry426;1746258 said:


> Anyone know a welder available today? Hit a manhole last night and broke the base angle on my xblade


The angle iron welds broke? The strip where the skin sits in?


----------



## leigh

Sheesh!,what the heck happened? Mon 1-3"? 5 trucks out from 11am - 5pm,then 7pm to 12am.Why was I out from 11am mon till 5 am (tues) this morning? And I thought wed was going to be "big one"! Oh well double billing. What did we get down here in milford area? 8" or so of heavy stuff it seemed.


----------



## SnowFakers

leigh;1746353 said:


> Sheesh!,what the heck happened? Mon 1-3"? 5 trucks out from 11am - 5pm,then 7pm to 12am.Why was I out from 11am mon till 5 am (tues) this morning? And I thought wed was going to be "big one"! Oh well double billing. What did we get down here in milford area? 8" or so of heavy stuff it seemed.


http://www.dotdata.ct.gov/WeatherRoundUp/WRU_Reports/WRU_Report_S10.HTM


----------



## Yellowdogs1

I know it's way early but some just told me they heard 24-36 for Sunday/Monday storm. Is this possible or is it just talk?


----------



## SnowFakers

Better not be 2-3ft


----------



## leigh

Yellowdogs1;1746374 said:


> I know it's way early but some just told me they heard 24-36 for Sunday/Monday storm. Is this possible or is it just talk?


 Models seem to get carried away this far out.If that was true we would get 10 of those storms a year! Can only remember 2 like that in last 40 years!


----------



## CashinH&P

Yellowdogs1;1746374 said:


> I know it's way early but some just told me they heard 24-36 for Sunday/Monday storm. Is this possible or is it just talk?


Sure its possible, but not likely. (At least I hope not lol)


----------



## NAHA

2 or 3. Feet ill take it!


----------



## melldog55

For Monday the weather channel said a slushy accumulation less than one inch. Plowed for 14 hours straight and got nearly 5-7 inches in southern RI. Tomorrow they are saying 2-4 so I'm saying 6-10 for tomorrow, there never right.... Jeez.


----------



## BillyRgn

Yellowdogs1;1746374 said:


> I know it's way early but some just told me they heard 24-36 for Sunday/Monday storm. Is this possible or is it just talk?


News channels were leaning more toward blowing out to sea now but stil a LONG way out


----------



## Santry426

gtmustang00;1746336 said:


> The angle iron welds broke? The strip where the skin sits in?


 yes seems common on the older xblades


----------



## KartAnimal29

I don't have much time guys but I'd ready for a major ice storm for southern new england. I'll stop back later, 5 or 6. Ship is not looking good at all. The SW wind is going to drive the warm air in


----------



## leigh

NAHA;1746393 said:


> 2 or 3. Feet ill take it!


Typical comment by a loader owner!


----------



## siteworkplus

My guys call me @ 7pm last nite & tell me 'all set' with the walkways.
that usually means every walkway & stairway are clear and icemelted to perfection
Show up @ 8pm & there's 3 cars parked in an odd place and 3 'young men' shoveling one of my walkways with stairs and railings
They shoveled all the snow from the surrounding area and built snowboard jumps and landings for tricks
I fly out of my truck "WTF are you doing?"
"oh the guys shoveling said it would be ok if we cleaned it up later" 
BS i say If they did they just got fired.(they would never)
So after a half a$$ed attempt to clean it up they said it was good enough
Thats when the fun began
Tried blocking them in with trucks and machines but the little buggers got out (made me laugh in the end cause it's definitely something I would have done in the day)
So after the keystone cops show I re-shoveled and continued on
Was telling the story @ coffee this morning and a buddy says "yea my kid used to do that in Milford all the time"
"what does he drive?" I ask
well wouldn't you know


----------



## NAHA

leigh;1746438 said:


> Typical comment by a loader owner!


No iam just young and dumb


----------



## AC2717

i am real interested in Sunday here, tomorrow is a done deal and for once all the weather people agree on it
whats in for sunday


----------



## vlc

Haha that's an awesome story! Those kids must've shipped their pants when you hopped out of the truck


----------



## SnowFakers

Is that for tomorrow or Monday Kart? You won't be back till later but figured I'd throw the question out there


----------



## siteworkplus

vlc;1746474 said:


> Haha that's an awesome story! Those kids must've shipped their pants when you hopped out of the truck


One kid (about 6'2" full beard) wanted to get all 'punky' until he saw the size of my backhoe operator. Thats when they made a scramble for the cars.

Got it all on the buildings security cameras...actually pretty comical


----------



## CCL Landscaping

SnowFakers;1746476 said:


> Is that for tomorrow or Monday Kart? You won't be back till later but figured I'd throw the question out there


Ice tomorrow


----------



## BBC co

boston is still in the 6-8 for tommorow into thur then this pic is the 10th ground cover amounts and below it is the current covereage shown on same model so it is gonna be interesting


----------



## jimfrost

North of Boston looking like 6-8 as well...heard this storm is starting real early tomorrow morning like 3am is that the case


----------



## BBC co

not sure about the start that gfs says this time tommorow it starts but i nvr really look at it for start times i usually look at t he sky


----------



## ducaticorse

jimfrost;1746640 said:


> North of Boston looking like 6-8 as well...heard this storm is starting real early tomorrow morning like 3am is that the case


 I'm looking to have the guys rallied by 5AM, and do a pretreat sometime after traffic this evening. Local mets are still saying BOS is looking at 10 inches 1-2 inches an hour at times. Kart said earlier today that this is going to be a huge ice storm to the south.


----------



## KartAnimal29

I just got home. I'll post something within 2 hours


----------



## jimfrost

ducaticorse;1746687 said:


> I'm looking to have the guys rallied by 5AM, and do a pretreat sometime after traffic this evening. Local mets are still saying BOS is looking at 10 inches 1-2 inches an hour at times. Kart said earlier today that this is going to be a huge ice storm to the south.


Yea I saw that I'm hoping he's referring to his end of new england...just hoping this thing comes in as hard as they say I could use the hrs $$$$$$


----------



## CCL Landscaping

KartAnimal29;1746727 said:


> I just got home. I'll post something within 2 hours


Thanks kart. Looking forward to hear your thoughts


----------



## rjfetz1

Looks like ct may see a dry slot around midday. Could mean freezing drizzle at that time, and less snow totals.


----------



## mulcahy mowing

Looks like a change to rain by noon time here


----------



## ProEnterprises

mulcahy mowing;1746827 said:


> Looks like a change to rain by noon time here


Looks like CT will be seeing less snow now. Almost all Fairfield County numbers have dropped to 4 to 8.


----------



## aclawn

BD of ED just text no school. here


----------



## SnowFakers

aclawn;1746882 said:


> BD of ED just text no school. here


Same here for our town. Talk of cancelling Monday aswell


----------



## myzx6

aclawn;1746882 said:


> BD of ED just text no school. here


These kids have it so easy nowadays, when I was in school we had to wait till the morning to see if it actually did snow and then we had to move the antenna on the radio, while messing with the dial, to hopefully get enough of a signal on the one station that made school cancellation announcements. Never fail I would tune in at the end of the list and have to sit there for 15 mins until they read through the list again, which seemed like forever back then!


----------



## KartAnimal29

Southern half of RI see's snow ice and freezing rain. Cape see's snow ice , freezing rain, rain. Draw a line from Hartford to Boston , to the north of that is all snow. HFD to BOS on north 12 inches. Just south of that line looks to be in the 4-8. The more north you are the closer to 8, further to the coast 4.That's the best I can do guys. I'm working on 4 hours of sleep right now and I was not able to look at a lot of stuff today


----------



## mulcahy mowing

Thanks kart even at your worst your far better than most of us at this!


----------



## KartAnimal29

I can't even begin to tell you what my brain feels like right now and I only looked around for 2 hours. This one has little bit of everything. It's going to be tough to get an accurate forecast. The best thing I can tell everyone is to keep an eye on the radar. The 00z runs just started so lets see what they show right now. I don't know if I'm staying up till to watch the GFS or not , 10:30


----------



## SnowFakers

Think Coastal CT will see a shift to all rain or just freezing rain? Any idea what time? Don't mean to ask questions, im sure you're about to ready to keel over with the day you had.


----------



## KartAnimal29

Sorry SF forgot about my own state 

Shore Line , Good Luck, Major Ice Storm. Snow , sleet and freezing rain around the central areas. Hartford on north snow and sleet. Past Springfield all snow. 2-4 for the coast. 5-8 for central ares but as you go north the higher the amount. From the CT/ MA line up to VT/ NH line it goes up to 12 inches. Central Mass is the jack pot zone. Boston , probably around 8 sleet freezing rain.


----------



## SnowFakers

KartAnimal29;1747011 said:


> Sorry SF forgot about my own state
> 
> Shore Line , Good Luck, Major Ice Storm. Snow , sleet and freezing rain around the central areas. Hartford on north snow and sleet. Past Springfield all snow. 2-4 for the coast. 5-8 for central ares but as you go north the higher the amount. From the CT/ MA line up to VT/ NH line it goes up to 12 inches. Central Mass is the jack pot zone. Boston , probably around 8 sleet freezing rain.


Thanks Kart!


----------



## lucky921

KartAnimal29;1746995 said:


> I can't even begin to tell you what my brain feels like right now and I only looked around for 2 hours. This one has little bit of everything. It's going to be tough to get an accurate forecast. The best thing I can tell everyone is to keep an eye on the radar. The 00z runs just started so lets see what they show right now. I don't know if I'm staying up till to watch the GFS or not , 10:30


My money is on that you will be up for that one but no later


----------



## CCL Landscaping

Well we can only plan for the worst and hope for the best. Were planning on heading out at 4. Getting breakfast and heading to sites for 6. Better to not have to deal with the morning commute. Gonna be a messy one


----------



## BillyRgn

Kart I just wanted to say, you are truly amazing. Keep doing what you do there are a lot of us here you defiantly listen to what you have to say


----------



## KartAnimal29

lucky921;1747023 said:


> My money is on that you will be up for that one but no later


I'm trying but the eyes are getting very heavy


----------



## KartAnimal29

BillyRgn;1747069 said:


> Kart I just wanted to say, you are truly amazing. Keep doing what you do there are a lot of us here you defiantly listen to what you have to say


Thanks Billy. Like I said before I never went to school for this stuff. Just something I always enjoyed looking into


----------



## KartAnimal29

00z runs....NAM was still warm. Canadian is a bit cooler for the northern part of the CT. No other areas have changed. GFS start in a few min


----------



## aclawn

SnowFakers;1747006 said:


> Think Coastal CT will see a shift to all rain or just freezing rain? Any idea what time? Don't mean to ask questions, im sure you're about to ready to keel over with the day you had.


Look like around 9am for us NH county and FFLD county.


----------



## KartAnimal29

GFS is the same. Big dumping in the morning


----------



## quigleysiding

Thanks for the update Kart. You are the man,:waving: Your forcast are the best.:waving:


----------



## aclawn

KartAnimal29;1747125 said:


> GFS is the same. Big dumping in the morning


Temp are dropping i think were in for a serious ice.:crying:


----------



## aclawn

SALT!!!!!!!!!Thursday!


----------



## aclawn

New NAM data shows that not even the immediate CT coast will rise above freezing until after 1 or 2 PM major problems gotta increase snow totals n ice,,,,


----------



## CCL Landscaping

Nothing in southern Worcester county yet. Checked the radar its shows it already on top of us


----------



## aclawn

CCL Landscaping;1747216 said:


> Nothing in southern Worcester county yet. Checked the radar its shows it already on top of us


Started here 230 FFLD COUNTY, pouring snow now.Seeing news-3, I-84w is close.


----------



## vlc

Nothing here yet, but looking at the radar it should be here anytime now. This storm looks mean! 4 emails overnight wanting estimates for plowing. Really?!? Not happening. Sorry.


----------



## quigleysiding

aclawn;1747221 said:


> Started here 230 FFLD COUNTY, pouring snow now.Seeing news-3, I-84w is close.


Started here a 5 am it's going to be a long day


----------



## vlc

Ok just started. Coming down fast and sticking right away.


----------



## SnowFakers

5" already on the ground here! Woke up in a panic and am getting going. Helper won't answer the phone. Gunna be a long day


----------



## rjfetz1

4" in 2 1/2 hrs. YIKES:


----------



## Kcorey

Changing to freezing rain now here in Madison ct about 5" of snow


----------



## CCL Landscaping

Coming down over an inch an hour. We already have 4 here. Commute was a mess


----------



## AC2717

Flapping mad my office did not close today, got called to run the loader an hour earlier than start time for the first time in three years. I want to get out of here and get moving. Extra cheese is waiting.

In Burlington MA by 7:4- there was at least three on the ground, and poling up fast


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Easily 6-8'' on the ground already.


----------



## fordtruck661

Wow that came down fast...I thought this was going to go all day. Got up at 7:30 to 8" of snow  Quickly got out there did first round on all my driveways And just got done. Now Im waiting till the end of the day to go back out and clean everything up. Looks like its just about done. I have about 12" Bristol CT area.


----------



## Iawr

Coming down like a ******* in Franklin, lost my tag truck trans cooked on a hill. Having a hard time keeping the roads open


----------



## ducaticorse

End time for BOS?


----------



## SnowFakers

3.5 hour route took about 6 with no helper and heavy snow. Stopped here for now


----------



## AC2717

closing at noon and off to Watertown, hopefully they will put me on a route


----------



## rjfetz1

12" on the ground. in dry slot that I mentioned earlier. Thank goodness no more snow. What a pain in the butt. Nobody can keep up with it.


----------



## Yellowdogs1

Just measured 12" in avon. Still coming down


----------



## fordtruck661

Looks like there is going to be another band coming through around 2 maybe another 1-2" of snow.


----------



## AC2717

No luck for Watertown unfortunately I'm out of luck on this one


----------



## BBC co

ya boston south still has a shot i think at a few more from the tail end if we luck out enuff for another push

looks like 6-8" here starting to get really wet and packing down, but still falling


----------



## ScubaSteve728

storm this weekend seems to be out to sea?


----------



## mulcahy mowing

Stopped here another band looks like its coming in tonight? I sure hope not


----------



## BBC co

ya i think u may be in the sweet spot for the little extra or borderline, i want to look at new gfs run it's loading now.
and no idea atm on weekend one will look at that now but last i seen i thought it was still looking good and made sure every thing was nice and neat cause looks like it gonna all freeze up

this is the 18z nam area that may see the last few inches out of this one


----------



## snopushin ford

Channel 7 didn't have anything good to say about Sunday. Hopefully they are wrong


----------



## eric02038

snopushin ford;1747552 said:


> Channel 7 didn't have anything good to say about Sunday. Hopefully they are wrong


Same with ch4, said it's pretty much not happening


----------



## BBC co

ya i think the news people may be ots not the storm


----------



## ramair2k

Yep! Channel 7 said Sunday's storm is "not coming together." Will pass south of New England and got OTS. Darn....:crying:


----------



## snopushin ford

BBC co;1747559 said:


> ya i think the news people may be ots not the storm


I like your way of thinking!!!


----------



## BBC co

ramair2k;1747569 said:


> Yep! Channel 7 said Sunday's storm is "not coming together." Will pass south of New England and got OTS. Darn....:crying:


u could not pay me cash to belive any thing they say 5 days out payup

the nam and gfs show me getting 5" i'll hold my breath and not watch the mets for the 2nd year now. these models have been pretty dead on for my area i think i'll stick with the paid program and my own oppinions 

e/ still snowing here definatly probally have to go out for touch ups here later


----------



## eric02038

BBC co;1747574 said:


> u could not pay me cash to belive any thing they say 5 days out payup
> 
> the nam and gfs show me getting 5" i'll hold my breath and not watch the mets for the 2nd year now. these models have been pretty dead on for my area i think i'll stick with the paid program and my own oppinions
> 
> e/ still snowing here definatly probally have to go out for touch ups here later


So Sunday is only 5"?


----------



## BBC co

5 days away still so i hope it turns into this type of storm but here are the current gfs pics to show u what i see and its along way out so my money is still on the pics not the mets atm the nam is not in range to evn see the second time pic yet
currnt ground cover then next is the 9th 
(see on right side of pic it says( Hour: 2-10 15z (117 hrs) (thats the date if any one cant read these yet )


















so where does all that snow come from if its ots we shall see.. haha it gets better theere looks like one more the 13th


----------



## lucky921

Hey remember what kart said almost all the storms are out to see and they have come back in the day before or night before so let's wait to Saturday and see what happens the T V guys gave missed a lot that has been talked about on here so still plenty of time for it to happen


----------



## BBC co

what was that radar website we used last year that had the weird colord models

nvm found it was this one
http://paranormalweather.com/ 
http://www.paranormalweather.com/NE Weather.html


----------



## Iawr

Still falling in Franklin, I'm ready for this to be done


----------



## BBC co

ya still going here starting to accumulate again coming down pretty good atm just went out and looked

haha just looking at my radar on grearth and it just keeps snowing till midnight for our little area i really want to go to bed before tommorow lol i hope it's wrong by 3 hrs


looool weather channel ap on phone says snow till 5am saying 8-12 for me and noaa has maybe 8 on the ground atm so another 4" i may cry


----------



## jandjcarpentry

BBC co;1747615 said:


> ya still going here starting to accumulate again coming down pretty good atm just went out and looked
> 
> haha just looking at my radar on grearth and it just keeps snowing till midnight for our little area i really want to go to bed before tommorow lol i hope it's wrong by 3 hrs
> 
> looool weather channel ap on phone says snow till 5am saying 8-12 for me and noaa has maybe 8 on the ground atm so another 4" i may cry


Any idea for my area. I charge double for over 6 but not sure how much I already got. I already did my clean ups


----------



## SnowFakers

Clutch is gone on my truck. Was able to limp through cleanups but I need to get it done before Sunday if we get this storm


----------



## BBC co

jandjcarpentry;1747637 said:


> Any idea for my area. I charge double for over 6 but not sure how much I already got. I already did my clean ups


i don't know looking kinda close here is a link to what i was looking at 4.7-5.5 in kingston 
http://www.erh.noaa.gov/hydromet/hydrometDisplay.php?event=stormTotalv3_72&element=snow&centeron=BOX

lol thats funny if u look at that link look at newton one side got 1" other got over 10"


----------



## jandjcarpentry

BBC co;1747671 said:


> i don't know looking kinda close here is a link to what i was looking at 4.7-5.5 in kingston
> http://www.erh.noaa.gov/hydromet/hydrometDisplay.php?event=stormTotalv3_72&element=snow&centeron=BOX
> 
> lol thats funny if u look at that like look at newton one side got 1" other got over 10"


Thanks. I think it's done here. U going back out?


----------



## BBC co

ya i want to go look at em atleast, it got real icy i want to make sure i see pavement and not a sheet of to be ice in the morning on any of em. all mine are in town so its really not a big deal for me to go run the route and check em figure around 10 i'll go creep around maybe dump some ice melt if need be 2 of them are real bad hills and i dont chance those seeing they are on a bus route


----------



## Santry426

Any ideas why my fishstik turns itself off if you hit up or down. Gotta hit power on then try it again sometimes I get lucky. Figured bad controller so swaped it out for a buddy's spare and its still doing it


----------



## atvriderinmass

Weather guessers are saying a coating to an inch for Sundays storm. Hope there are wrong!


----------



## stevejfromRI

im just hoping Sunday is not another marathon storm... im feeling old today.


----------



## KartAnimal29

Yesterdays storm went a bit SE , like the last 2. That's what kept down on the icing for the interior, at least here it did. Sunday ?? I guess it's OTS now. This is why you really shouldn't take what the models are saying a week out wile there are 1 or 2 systems that are going to hit you first. Every time we have a storm coming in , the storm after shows something different after the first storm passes.


----------



## GMCHD plower

KartAnimal29;1748215 said:


> Yesterdays storm went a bit SE , like the last 2. That's what kept down on the icing for the interior, at least here it did. Sunday ?? I guess it's OTS now. This is why you really shouldn't take what the models are saying a week out wile there are 1 or 2 systems that are going to hit you first. Every time we have a storm coming in , the storm after shows something different after the first storm passes.


So it is OTS or that's what the models were showing before this past storm?


----------



## nepatsfan

KartAnimal29;1748215 said:


> Yesterdays storm went a bit SE , like the last 2. That's what kept down on the icing for the interior, at least here it did. Sunday ?? I guess it's OTS now. This is why you really shouldn't take what the models are saying a week out wile there are 1 or 2 systems that are going to hit you first. Every time we have a storm coming in , the storm after shows something different after the first storm passes.


NiceThumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## unhcp

KartAnimal29;1748215 said:


> Yesterdays storm went a bit SE , like the last 2. That's what kept down on the icing for the interior, at least here it did. Sunday ?? I guess it's OTS now. This is why you really shouldn't take what the models are saying a week out wile there are 1 or 2 systems that are going to hit you first. Every time we have a storm coming in , the storm after shows something different after the first storm passes.


So should I get a cutting edge on my plow or not? It's basically down to nothing....


----------



## ducaticorse

Anyone have totals for BOS/Medford/Somerville?


----------



## vlc

unhcp;1748227 said:


> So should I get a cutting edge on my plow or not? It's basically down to nothing....


I just noticed one of mine is completely worn out too. I swear I just put it on at the end of last season


----------



## KartAnimal29

GMCHD plower;1748220 said:


> So it is OTS or that's what the models were showing before this past storm?


Models where showing 16-18 before yesterday's storm. Now there showing 2-4. UNHCP , get one. There are a fee more systems showing up in the long range


----------



## BBC co

000
nous41 kbox 060254
pnsbox
ctz002>004-maz002>024-026-nhz011-012-015-riz001>008-061454-

public information statement
spotter reports
national weather service taunton ma
954 pm est wed feb 05 2014

the following are unofficial observations taken during the past 11
hours for the storm that has been affecting our region. Appreciation
is extended to highway departments...cooperative observers...skywarn
spotters and media for these reports. This summary is also available
on our home page at weather.gov/boston

********************storm total snowfall********************

location storm total time/date comments
snowfall of
/inches/ measurement

connecticut

...hartford county...
East farmington heig 12.0 600 pm 2/05 trained spotter
newington 11.0 304 pm 2/05 trained spotter
weatogue 11.0 1122 am 2/05 ham radio
burlington 10.5 314 pm 2/05 trained spotter
1 wnw windsor locks 10.0 659 pm 2/05 bradley airport
north granby 10.0 742 pm 2/05 trained spotter
canton 10.0 633 pm 2/05 trained spotter
avon 9.8 414 pm 2/05 trained spotter
windsor 9.8 909 pm 2/05 ham radio
suffield 9.5 1120 am 2/05 ham radio
wethersfield 9.5 442 pm 2/05 ham radio
west hartford 9.5 107 pm 2/05 ham radio
granby 9.0 1139 am 2/05 ham radio
manchester 8.7 305 pm 2/05 trained spotter
bristol 8.0 1200 pm 2/05 spotter

...tolland county...
Somers 10.7 714 pm 2/05 trained spotter
tolland 10.4 651 pm 2/05 trained spotter
staffordville 9.2 517 pm 2/05 co-op observer
coventry 9.0 531 pm 2/05 trained spotter
columbia 7.2 818 pm 2/05 ham radio

...windham county...
Thompson 10.3 825 pm 2/05 ham radio
pomfret center 9.5 641 pm 2/05 ham radio
ashford 8.2 800 pm 2/05 ham radio
brooklyn 8.0 1205 pm 2/05 ham radio
hampton 8.0 235 pm 2/05 coop observer

massachusetts

...barnstable county...
Sagamore beach 3.0 422 pm 2/05 general public
east sandwich 2.6 200 pm 2/05 co-op observer
marstons mills 2.2 1219 pm 2/05 nws employee
centerville 2.0 810 pm 2/05 ham radio

...bristol county...
Attleboro 7.5 1114 am 2/05 trained spotter
south attleboro 6.5 138 pm 2/05 ham radio
mansfield 6.0 327 pm 2/05 trained spotter
4 nw taunton 5.1 700 pm 2/05 nws office
taunton 5.0 1153 am 2/05 ham radio
rehoboth 4.6 1127 am 2/05 nws employee
dighton 4.5 1130 am 2/05 nws employee
north (west) dighton 4.1 1253 pm 2/05 ham radio
north acushnet 3.5 806 pm 2/05 ham radio
fairhaven 3.0 154 pm 2/05 ham radio
new bedford 3.0 805 pm 2/05 ham radio

...essex county...
West peabody 12.0 622 pm 2/05 ham radio
danvers 11.3 600 pm 2/05 ham radio
andover 11.0 514 pm 2/05 public
topsfield 10.7 529 pm 2/05 trained spotter
georgetown 10.0 547 pm 2/05 ham radio
salem 10.0 1128 am 2/05 spotter
ipswich 10.0 459 pm 2/05 trained spotter
nahant 9.5 1245 pm 2/05 trained spotter
marblehead 9.3 1130 am 2/05 trained spotter
peabody 9.0 106 pm 2/05 amateur radio
boxford 9.0 529 pm 2/05 trained spotter
lynn 9.0 1224 pm 2/05 ham radio
beverly 8.5 1143 am 2/05 ham radio
methuen 8.5 314 pm 2/05 ham radio
hamilton 8.0 1132 am 2/05 general public
rockport 8.0 525 pm 2/05 media
bradford 8.0 207 pm 2/05 ham radio
amesbury 7.5 1150 am 2/05 public
merrimac 7.5 203 pm 2/05 ham radio
salisbury 7.0 1244 pm 2/05 coop observer
haverhill 7.0 853 pm 2/05 trained spotter

...franklin county...
Greenfield 9.5 150 pm 2/05 media
shelburne 9.0 334 pm 2/05 none
leverett 8.5 603 pm 2/05 trained spotter
east charlemont 8.0 458 pm 2/05 trained spotter
ashfield 8.0 304 pm 2/05 trained spotter
heath 8.0 653 pm 2/05 trained spotter
colrain 7.0 856 pm 2/05 trained spotter
leyden 6.3 1115 am 2/05 ham radio

...hampden county...
Ludlow 12.5 443 pm 2/05 trained spotter
west springfield 12.0 543 pm 2/05 ham radio
springfield 11.6 818 pm 2/05 trained spotter
indian orchard 11.0 815 pm 2/05 trained spotter
chester 10.5 823 pm 2/05 trained spotter
southwick 10.3 1145 am 2/05 ham radio
wilbraham 9.8 1226 pm 2/05 ham radio
longmeadow 9.8 143 pm 2/05 trained spotter
agawam 9.0 434 pm 2/05 emergency manager
westfield 9.0 247 pm 2/05 trained spotter

...hampshire county...
South hadley 12.5 417 pm 2/05 trained spotter
granby 12.0 100 pm 2/05 spotter
easthampton 11.0 442 pm 2/05 trained spotter
plainfield 10.7 907 pm 2/05 trained spotter
northampton 10.0 817 pm 2/05 trained spotter
amherst 9.0 715 pm 2/05 none

...middlesex county...
Winchester 12.5 722 pm 2/05 trained spotter
acton 12.4 802 pm 2/05 trained spotter
framingham 12.0 652 pm 2/05 ham radio
wakefield 11.8 502 pm 2/05 trained spotter
sherborn 11.5 819 pm 2/05 ham radio
tyngsboro 11.3 415 pm 2/05 trained spotter
sudbury 11.2 152 pm 2/05 ham radio
billerica 11.2 245 pm 2/05 ham radio
holliston 11.0 1235 pm 2/05 public
reading 11.0 245 pm 2/05 co-op observer
littleton 11.0 715 pm 2/05 trained spotter
marlborough 10.8 1235 pm 2/05 public
west newton 10.5 214 pm 2/05 general public
north reading 10.5 112 pm 2/05 amateur radio
wilmington 10.5 356 pm 2/05 general public
groton 10.5 212 pm 2/05 ham radio
wayland 10.3 749 pm 2/05 ham radio
concord 10.2 545 pm 2/05 none
woburn 10.2 349 pm 2/05 general public
pepperell 10.0 458 pm 2/05 trained spotter
townsend 10.0 436 pm 2/05 trained spotter
everett 10.0 803 pm 2/05 ham radio
dracut 10.0 601 pm 2/05 general public
waltham 10.0 213 pm 2/05 ham radio
north chelmsford 10.0 826 pm 2/05 ham radio
ayer 9.9 819 pm 2/05 amateur radio
melrose 9.3 253 pm 2/05 trained spotter
hudson 9.3 820 pm 2/05 trained spotter
westford 9.0 436 pm 2/05 ham radio
carlisle 8.8 602 pm 2/05 ham radio
hopkinton 8.8 1205 pm 2/05 public
natick 8.5 1117 am 2/05 general public
lexington 8.5 1150 am 2/05 public

...norfolk county...
Millis 10.8 201 pm 2/05 ham radio
franklin 10.2 1215 pm 2/05 spotter
quincy ctr 10.0 614 pm 2/05 ham radio
walpole 10.0 1215 pm 2/05 ham radio
norwood 9.8 745 pm 2/05 nws employee
quincy 9.5 751 pm 2/05 general public
milton 9.3 938 pm 2/05 ham radio
south weymouth 9.2 802 pm 2/05 media
randolph 9.0 520 pm 2/05 ham radio
north weymouth 8.5 121 pm 2/05 general public
medfield 8.5 1223 pm 2/05 ham radio
east braintree 8.0 200 pm 2/05 ham radio
weymouth 8.0 318 pm 2/05 ham radio
foxboro 7.2 1134 am 2/05 nws employee
stoughton 7.0 740 pm 2/05 ham radio
cohasset 6.5 1150 am 2/05 spotter
canton 6.0 1100 am 2/05 ham radio

...plymouth county...
* Hingham 8.6 718 pm 2/05 co-op observer
* brockton 8.3 209 pm 2/05 ham radio
* kingston 5.5 1236 pm 2/05 trained spotter
duxbury 5.0 1100 am 2/05 public*
marshfield 4.5 1116 am 2/05 ham radio
plymouth 4.4 809 pm 2/05 ham radio
middleboro 4.0 302 pm 2/05 ham radio

...suffolk county...
West roxbury 11.3 555 pm 2/05 ham radio
* 1 n east boston 10.6 703 pm 2/05 logan airport
* winthrop 10.6 700 pm 2/05 trained spotter
revere 10.5 518 pm 2/05 public
jamaica plain 10.5 1208 pm 2/05 amateur radio
chelsea 10.0 100 pm 2/05 trained spotter
brighton 9.8 1151 am 2/05 ham radio
* boston 9.3 1110 am 2/05 ham radio
*
...worcester county...
Millbury 13.3 717 pm 2/05 ham radio
* lunenburg 13.2 559 pm 2/05 trained spotter
* auburn 12.5 808 pm 2/05 ham radio
douglas 12.5 125 pm 2/05 trained spotter
uxbridge 12.1 125 pm 2/05 trained spotter
whitinsville 12.0 545 pm 2/05 trained spotter
milford 12.0 942 pm 2/05 trained spotter
warren 12.0 814 pm 2/05 trained spotter
shrewsbury 11.5 317 pm 2/05 ham radio
westboro 11.5 437 pm 2/05 ham radio
boylston 11.0 149 pm 2/05 ham radio
westborough 10.8 338 pm 2/05 nws employee
grafton 10.8 1106 am 2/05 trained spotter
3 wnw worcester 10.7 100 pm 2/05 airport
northborough 10.5 330 pm 2/05 spotter
southbridge 10.5 1108 am 2/05 ham radio
spencer 10.5 438 pm 2/05 ham radio
north grafton 10.5 820 pm 2/05 ham radio
sterling 10.3 715 pm 2/05 trained spotter
royalston 10.3 531 pm 2/05 trained spotter
upton 10.2 843 pm 2/05 trained spotter
berlin 10.2 130 pm 2/05 public
oxford 10.0 1140 am 2/05 ham radio
lancaster 10.0 620 pm 2/05 trained spotter
worcester 10.0 1224 pm 2/05 amateur radio
ashby 10.0 750 pm 2/05 ham radio
dudley 10.0 1159 am 2/05 ham radio
south gardner 10.0 642 pm 2/05 ham radio
northbridge 9.5 134 pm 2/05 general public
holden 9.5 221 pm 2/05 ham radio
ashburnham 9.5 607 pm 2/05 co-op observer
fitchburg 9.5 712 pm 2/05 trained spotter
webster 9.2 1102 am 2/05 ham radio
leominster 9.1 536 pm 2/05 trained spotter
leicester 9.0 749 pm 2/05 amateur radio
oakham 8.5 1215 pm 2/05 ham radio
brookfield 8.5 1145 am 2/05 spotter
winchendon 7.0 1104 am 2/05 ham radio

new hampshire

...cheshire county...
Marlborough 8.5 615 pm 2/05 ham radio
walpole 7.4 651 pm 2/05 trained spotter
keene 7.1 610 pm 2/05 coop observer
hinsdale 6.0 300 pm 2/05 spotter

...hillsborough county...
New ipswich 12.3 417 pm 2/05 trained spotter
merrimack 11.2 432 pm 2/05 trained spotter
peterborough 10.5 749 pm 2/05 trained spotter
south hudson 10.4 709 pm 2/05 trained spotter
milford 9.5 152 pm 2/05 amateur radio
greenville 9.5 410 pm 2/05 spotter
manchester 9.0 807 pm 2/05 ham radio
nashua 9.0 915 pm 2/05 trained spotter
hudson 8.9 425 pm 2/05 trained spotter
greenfield 8.3 844 pm 2/05 trained spotter
new boston 8.1 712 pm 2/05 trained spotter
south weare 8.0 428 pm 2/05 trained spotter
goffstown 8.0 313 pm 2/05 trained spotter
north manchester 6.8 514 pm 2/05 ham radio

rhode island

...bristol county...
Warren 5.5 605 pm 2/05 trained spotter

...kent county...
Greene 6.0 1100 am 2/05 trained spotter
2 nnw warwick 4.3 100 pm 2/05 tf green airport
coventry 4.0 840 pm 2/05 trained spotter

...newport county...
Middletown 4.5 450 pm 2/05 trained spotter
tiverton 3.8 812 pm 2/05 ham radio

...providence county...
West glocester 9.1 542 pm 2/05 trained spotter
burrillville 9.0 1107 am 2/05 general public
woonsocket 7.0 700 pm 2/05 media
cumberland 7.0 914 pm 2/05 trained spotter
north foster 6.7 430 pm 2/05 co-op observer
smithfield 6.0 1257 pm 2/05 ham radio
north smithfield 6.0 102 pm 2/05 general public
north providence 6.0 448 pm 2/05 general public
east providence 5.8 1245 pm 2/05 trained spotter
north scituate 5.6 435 pm 2/05 law enforcement
pawtucket 5.0 1200 pm 2/05 general public

...washington county...
South kingstown 4.0 315 pm 2/05 spotter
westerly 3.3 321 pm 2/05 trained spotter

$$


----------



## unhcp

KartAnimal29;1748283 said:


> Models where showing 16-18 before yesterday's storm. Now there showing 2-4. UNHCP , get one. There are a fee more systems showing up in the long range


THANK YOU Kart!


----------



## ss502gmc

It says Middleboro Mass got 4" which is what I measured on the ground at 8am yesterday, then another 2" by 7pm last night then another 1" this morning when I went back.


BBC co;1748284 said:


> 000
> nous41 kbox 060254
> pnsbox
> ctz002>004-maz002>024-026-nhz011-012-015-riz001>008-061454-
> 
> public information statement
> spotter reports
> national weather service taunton ma
> 954 pm est wed feb 05 2014
> 
> the following are unofficial observations taken during the past 11
> hours for the storm that has been affecting our region. Appreciation
> is extended to highway departments...cooperative observers...skywarn
> spotters and media for these reports. This summary is also available
> on our home page at weather.gov/boston
> 
> ********************storm total snowfall********************
> 
> location storm total time/date comments
> snowfall of
> /inches/ measurement
> 
> connecticut
> 
> ...hartford county...
> East farmington heig 12.0 600 pm 2/05 trained spotter
> newington 11.0 304 pm 2/05 trained spotter
> weatogue 11.0 1122 am 2/05 ham radio
> burlington 10.5 314 pm 2/05 trained spotter
> 1 wnw windsor locks 10.0 659 pm 2/05 bradley airport
> north granby 10.0 742 pm 2/05 trained spotter
> canton 10.0 633 pm 2/05 trained spotter
> avon 9.8 414 pm 2/05 trained spotter
> windsor 9.8 909 pm 2/05 ham radio
> suffield 9.5 1120 am 2/05 ham radio
> wethersfield 9.5 442 pm 2/05 ham radio
> west hartford 9.5 107 pm 2/05 ham radio
> granby 9.0 1139 am 2/05 ham radio
> manchester 8.7 305 pm 2/05 trained spotter
> bristol 8.0 1200 pm 2/05 spotter
> 
> ...tolland county...
> Somers 10.7 714 pm 2/05 trained spotter
> tolland 10.4 651 pm 2/05 trained spotter
> staffordville 9.2 517 pm 2/05 co-op observer
> coventry 9.0 531 pm 2/05 trained spotter
> columbia 7.2 818 pm 2/05 ham radio
> 
> ...windham county...
> Thompson 10.3 825 pm 2/05 ham radio
> pomfret center 9.5 641 pm 2/05 ham radio
> ashford 8.2 800 pm 2/05 ham radio
> brooklyn 8.0 1205 pm 2/05 ham radio
> hampton 8.0 235 pm 2/05 coop observer
> 
> massachusetts
> 
> ...barnstable county...
> Sagamore beach 3.0 422 pm 2/05 general public
> east sandwich 2.6 200 pm 2/05 co-op observer
> marstons mills 2.2 1219 pm 2/05 nws employee
> centerville 2.0 810 pm 2/05 ham radio
> 
> ...bristol county...
> Attleboro 7.5 1114 am 2/05 trained spotter
> south attleboro 6.5 138 pm 2/05 ham radio
> mansfield 6.0 327 pm 2/05 trained spotter
> 4 nw taunton 5.1 700 pm 2/05 nws office
> taunton 5.0 1153 am 2/05 ham radio
> rehoboth 4.6 1127 am 2/05 nws employee
> dighton 4.5 1130 am 2/05 nws employee
> north (west) dighton 4.1 1253 pm 2/05 ham radio
> north acushnet 3.5 806 pm 2/05 ham radio
> fairhaven 3.0 154 pm 2/05 ham radio
> new bedford 3.0 805 pm 2/05 ham radio
> 
> ...essex county...
> West peabody 12.0 622 pm 2/05 ham radio
> danvers 11.3 600 pm 2/05 ham radio
> andover 11.0 514 pm 2/05 public
> topsfield 10.7 529 pm 2/05 trained spotter
> georgetown 10.0 547 pm 2/05 ham radio
> salem 10.0 1128 am 2/05 spotter
> ipswich 10.0 459 pm 2/05 trained spotter
> nahant 9.5 1245 pm 2/05 trained spotter
> marblehead 9.3 1130 am 2/05 trained spotter
> peabody 9.0 106 pm 2/05 amateur radio
> boxford 9.0 529 pm 2/05 trained spotter
> lynn 9.0 1224 pm 2/05 ham radio
> beverly 8.5 1143 am 2/05 ham radio
> methuen 8.5 314 pm 2/05 ham radio
> hamilton  8.0 1132 am 2/05 general public
> rockport 8.0 525 pm 2/05 media
> bradford 8.0 207 pm 2/05 ham radio
> amesbury 7.5 1150 am 2/05 public
> merrimac 7.5 203 pm 2/05 ham radio
> salisbury 7.0 1244 pm 2/05 coop observer
> haverhill 7.0 853 pm 2/05 trained spotter
> 
> ...franklin county...
> Greenfield 9.5 150 pm 2/05 media
> shelburne 9.0 334 pm 2/05 none
> leverett 8.5 603 pm 2/05 trained spotter
> east charlemont 8.0 458 pm 2/05 trained spotter
> ashfield 8.0 304 pm 2/05 trained spotter
> heath 8.0 653 pm 2/05 trained spotter
> colrain 7.0 856 pm 2/05 trained spotter
> leyden 6.3 1115 am 2/05 ham radio
> 
> ...hampden county...
> Ludlow 12.5 443 pm 2/05 trained spotter
> west springfield 12.0 543 pm 2/05 ham radio
> springfield 11.6 818 pm 2/05 trained spotter
> indian orchard 11.0 815 pm 2/05 trained spotter
> chester 10.5 823 pm 2/05 trained spotter
> southwick 10.3 1145 am 2/05 ham radio
> wilbraham 9.8 1226 pm 2/05 ham radio
> longmeadow 9.8 143 pm 2/05 trained spotter
> agawam 9.0 434 pm 2/05 emergency manager
> westfield 9.0 247 pm 2/05 trained spotter
> 
> ...hampshire county...
> South hadley 12.5 417 pm 2/05 trained spotter
> granby 12.0 100 pm 2/05 spotter
> easthampton 11.0 442 pm 2/05 trained spotter
> plainfield 10.7 907 pm 2/05 trained spotter
> northampton 10.0 817 pm 2/05 trained spotter
> amherst 9.0 715 pm 2/05 none
> 
> ...middlesex county...
> Winchester 12.5 722 pm 2/05 trained spotter
> acton 12.4 802 pm 2/05 trained spotter
> framingham 12.0 652 pm 2/05 ham radio
> wakefield 11.8 502 pm 2/05 trained spotter
> sherborn 11.5 819 pm 2/05 ham radio
> tyngsboro 11.3 415 pm 2/05 trained spotter
> sudbury 11.2 152 pm 2/05 ham radio
> billerica 11.2 245 pm 2/05 ham radio
> holliston 11.0 1235 pm 2/05 public
> reading 11.0 245 pm 2/05 co-op observer
> littleton 11.0 715 pm 2/05 trained spotter
> marlborough 10.8 1235 pm 2/05 public
> west newton 10.5 214 pm 2/05 general public
> north reading 10.5 112 pm 2/05 amateur radio
> wilmington 10.5 356 pm 2/05 general public
> groton 10.5 212 pm 2/05 ham radio
> wayland 10.3 749 pm 2/05 ham radio
> concord 10.2 545 pm 2/05 none
> woburn 10.2 349 pm 2/05 general public
> pepperell 10.0 458 pm 2/05 trained spotter
> townsend 10.0 436 pm 2/05 trained spotter
> everett 10.0 803 pm 2/05 ham radio
> dracut 10.0 601 pm 2/05 general public
> waltham 10.0 213 pm 2/05 ham radio
> north chelmsford 10.0 826 pm 2/05 ham radio
> ayer 9.9 819 pm 2/05 amateur radio
> melrose 9.3 253 pm 2/05 trained spotter
> hudson 9.3 820 pm 2/05 trained spotter
> westford 9.0 436 pm 2/05 ham radio
> carlisle 8.8 602 pm 2/05 ham radio
> hopkinton 8.8 1205 pm 2/05 public
> natick 8.5 1117 am 2/05 general public
> lexington 8.5 1150 am 2/05 public
> 
> ...norfolk county...
> Millis 10.8 201 pm 2/05 ham radio
> franklin 10.2 1215 pm 2/05 spotter
> quincy ctr 10.0 614 pm 2/05 ham radio
> walpole 10.0 1215 pm 2/05 ham radio
> norwood 9.8 745 pm 2/05 nws employee
> quincy 9.5 751 pm 2/05 general public
> milton 9.3 938 pm 2/05 ham radio
> south weymouth 9.2 802 pm 2/05 media
> randolph 9.0 520 pm 2/05 ham radio
> north weymouth 8.5 121 pm 2/05 general public
> medfield 8.5 1223 pm 2/05 ham radio
> east braintree 8.0 200 pm 2/05 ham radio
> weymouth 8.0 318 pm 2/05 ham radio
> foxboro 7.2 1134 am 2/05 nws employee
> stoughton 7.0 740 pm 2/05 ham radio
> cohasset 6.5 1150 am 2/05 spotter
> canton 6.0 1100 am 2/05 ham radio
> 
> ...plymouth county...
> * Hingham 8.6 718 pm 2/05 co-op observer
> * brockton 8.3 209 pm 2/05 ham radio
> * kingston 5.5 1236 pm 2/05 trained spotter
> duxbury 5.0 1100 am 2/05 public*
> marshfield 4.5 1116 am 2/05 ham radio
> plymouth 4.4 809 pm 2/05 ham radio
> middleboro 4.0 302 pm 2/05 ham radio
> 
> ...suffolk county...
> West roxbury 11.3 555 pm 2/05 ham radio
> * 1 n east boston 10.6 703 pm 2/05 logan airport
> * winthrop 10.6 700 pm 2/05 trained spotter
> revere 10.5 518 pm 2/05 public
> jamaica plain 10.5 1208 pm 2/05 amateur radio
> chelsea 10.0 100 pm 2/05 trained spotter
> brighton 9.8 1151 am 2/05 ham radio
> * boston 9.3 1110 am 2/05 ham radio
> *
> ...worcester county...
> Millbury 13.3 717 pm 2/05 ham radio
> * lunenburg 13.2 559 pm 2/05 trained spotter
> * auburn 12.5 808 pm 2/05 ham radio
> douglas 12.5 125 pm 2/05 trained spotter
> uxbridge 12.1 125 pm 2/05 trained spotter
> whitinsville 12.0 545 pm 2/05 trained spotter
> milford 12.0 942 pm 2/05 trained spotter
> warren 12.0 814 pm 2/05 trained spotter
> shrewsbury 11.5 317 pm 2/05 ham radio
> westboro 11.5 437 pm 2/05 ham radio
> boylston 11.0 149 pm 2/05 ham radio
> westborough 10.8 338 pm 2/05 nws employee
> grafton 10.8 1106 am 2/05 trained spotter
> 3 wnw worcester 10.7 100 pm 2/05 airport
> northborough 10.5 330 pm 2/05 spotter
> southbridge 10.5 1108 am 2/05 ham radio
> spencer 10.5 438 pm 2/05 ham radio
> north grafton 10.5 820 pm 2/05 ham radio
> sterling 10.3 715 pm 2/05 trained spotter
> royalston 10.3 531 pm 2/05 trained spotter
> upton 10.2 843 pm 2/05 trained spotter
> berlin 10.2 130 pm 2/05 public
> oxford 10.0 1140 am 2/05 ham radio
> lancaster 10.0 620 pm 2/05 trained spotter
> worcester 10.0 1224 pm 2/05 amateur radio
> ashby 10.0 750 pm 2/05 ham radio
> dudley 10.0 1159 am 2/05 ham radio
> south gardner 10.0 642 pm 2/05 ham radio
> northbridge 9.5 134 pm 2/05 general public
> holden 9.5 221 pm 2/05 ham radio
> ashburnham 9.5 607 pm 2/05 co-op observer
> fitchburg 9.5 712 pm 2/05 trained spotter
> webster 9.2 1102 am 2/05 ham radio
> leominster 9.1 536 pm 2/05 trained spotter
> leicester 9.0 749 pm 2/05 amateur radio
> oakham 8.5 1215 pm 2/05 ham radio
> brookfield 8.5 1145 am 2/05 spotter
> winchendon 7.0 1104 am 2/05 ham radio
> 
> new hampshire
> 
> ...cheshire county...
> Marlborough 8.5 615 pm 2/05 ham radio
> walpole 7.4 651 pm 2/05 trained spotter
> keene 7.1 610 pm 2/05 coop observer
> hinsdale 6.0 300 pm 2/05 spotter
> 
> ...hillsborough county...
> New ipswich 12.3 417 pm 2/05 trained spotter
> merrimack 11.2 432 pm 2/05 trained spotter
> peterborough 10.5 749 pm 2/05 trained spotter
> south hudson 10.4 709 pm 2/05 trained spotter
> milford 9.5 152 pm 2/05 amateur radio
> greenville 9.5 410 pm 2/05 spotter
> manchester 9.0 807 pm 2/05 ham radio
> nashua 9.0 915 pm 2/05 trained spotter
> hudson 8.9 425 pm 2/05 trained spotter
> greenfield 8.3 844 pm 2/05 trained spotter
> new boston 8.1 712 pm 2/05 trained spotter
> south weare 8.0 428 pm 2/05 trained spotter
> goffstown 8.0 313 pm 2/05 trained spotter
> north manchester 6.8 514 pm 2/05 ham radio
> 
> rhode island
> 
> ...bristol county...
> Warren 5.5 605 pm 2/05 trained spotter
> 
> ...kent county...
> Greene 6.0 1100 am 2/05 trained spotter
> 2 nnw warwick 4.3 100 pm 2/05 tf green airport
> coventry 4.0 840 pm 2/05 trained spotter
> 
> ...newport county...
> Middletown 4.5 450 pm 2/05 trained spotter
> tiverton 3.8 812 pm 2/05 ham radio
> 
> ...providence county...
> West glocester 9.1 542 pm 2/05 trained spotter
> burrillville 9.0 1107 am 2/05 general public
> woonsocket 7.0 700 pm 2/05 media
> cumberland 7.0 914 pm 2/05 trained spotter
> north foster 6.7 430 pm 2/05 co-op observer
> smithfield 6.0 1257 pm 2/05 ham radio
> north smithfield 6.0 102 pm 2/05 general public
> north providence 6.0 448 pm 2/05 general public
> east providence 5.8 1245 pm 2/05 trained spotter
> north scituate 5.6 435 pm 2/05 law enforcement
> pawtucket 5.0 1200 pm 2/05 general public
> 
> ...washington county...
> South kingstown 4.0 315 pm 2/05 spotter
> westerly 3.3 321 pm 2/05 trained spotter
> 
> $$


----------



## BBC co

ss502gmc;1748295 said:


> It says Middleboro Mass got 4" which is what I measured on the ground at 8am yesterday, then another 2" by 7pm last night then another 1" this morning when I went back.


ya well it depends on the location the reading is taken most of these i assume are observatories or random people so from one side of a town to the other due to numerous things i'm sure give it a +/- but unless you pay for that other service ( https://www.certifiedsnowfalltotals.com//signup ) this is the best for averages. I know Hingham some times has 2 locations listed one is an obersvatory, so they have different readings the last big storm one side of town was 2" less. also prettty sure there is a difference beween walking out your door and droping a tape in it as opposed to how they get their readings they offer training class in spring for it, i'm not sure but i think your supposed to use a square pice of plywood 12"x12" or some thing posted up off the ground and do that in a few spots on your property to get an average between 3 or some thing

this is the same list almost i only see 1 that is .3 less or some thing then what the list says both are noaa nws http://www.erh.noaa.gov/hydromet/hydrometDisplay.php?event=stormTotalv3_72&element=snow&centeron=BOX
http://www.nohrsc.noaa.gov/interact...=2014&em=2&ed=8&eh=6&station=42.2417_070.8903


----------



## AC2717

ok, wow that one was a pretty cool storm, especially waking up to a another dusting or so
What's on track for Sunday


----------



## lucky921

Wow no salt around my buddies calling and asking not good


----------



## AC2717

Try Wagon Wheel in Lexington if want to go there unsure if will deliver to you up in dracut. My neighbor works for them
I believe they are $100 a yard unsure if that includes delivery or not.


----------



## BBC co

anyone know if a fisher 7 1/2 ld would have same bolt pattern for cutting edge as a fisher 7 1/2hd? delaer has no idea go figure.
if not i'll just go by there tomorrow and hold the hd up to it, seeing they were unable to use a mesuring device to check for me my ld looks to be an inch in then 12 oc


----------



## BBC co

lucky921;1748536 said:


> Wow no salt around my buddies calling and asking not good


ya i seen that there was a shortage down south people scrambling for it and was at lowes buying all i coudl and was told by some one there is a shortage in ma may get ugly

few threads in here if u dint see em
http://www.plowsite.com/forumdisplay.php?f=15


----------



## BillyRgn

BBC co;1748643 said:


> ya i seen that there was a shortage down south people scrambling for it and was at lowes buying all i coudl and was told by some one there is a shortage in ma may get ugly
> 
> few threads in here if u dint see em
> http://www.plowsite.com/forumdisplay.php?f=15


I here it's pretty rough out there, I was talking to someone the other day and they were saying there supplier was out of ice melt, the order that was supposed to come up here got diverted down south


----------



## lucky921

BillyRgn;1748659 said:


> I here it's pretty rough out there, I was talking to someone the other day and they were saying there supplier was out of ice melt, the order that was supposed to come up here got diverted down south


Ya nothin in NH i heard this afternoon the ship for Chelsea drop 50 thousand pounds so it could get in the harbor and another down south next ship around the 17th


----------



## NAHA

I hope something changes and we get some good snow sunday monday


----------



## porter1121

NAHA;1748798 said:


> I hope something changes and we get some good snow sunday monday


Earlier necn said we would still get a few inches now they're saying we will barely get snow showers. We will see how true that is Matt noyes is pretty reliable, hope something changes


----------



## KartAnimal29

NAHA;1748798 said:


> I hope something changes and we get some good snow sunday monday


The 18z ,afternoon ,NAM had SNE with a potential major snowstorm. GFS didn't show anything , lost the storm


----------



## SnowFakers

I have no truck so I'm hoping for nothing major. Having to hire a friend with a truck and don't think I can afford to pay him if we get a major storm.


----------



## ramair2k

Sunday's storm is a bust, flurries at best. (from what I am seeing on local news) Next storm Thursday they say??


----------



## SnowFakers

ramair2k;1749225 said:


> Sunday's storm is a bust, flurries at best. (from what I am seeing on local news) Next storm Thursday they say??


Hope you're right.


----------



## unhcp

BBC co;1748588 said:


> anyone know if a fisher 7 1/2 ld would have same bolt pattern for cutting edge as a fisher 7 1/2hd? delaer has no idea go figure.
> if not i'll just go by there tomorrow and hold the hd up to it, seeing they were unable to use a mesuring device to check for me my ld looks to be an inch in then 12 oc


Part #5532 (7-1/2' LD, SD,RD, HD, HT Series)

So it appears they are the same

http://www.fishersnowplowparts.com/5532-fisher-cutting-edge-kit-7-1-2-ld-sd-rd-hd-ht-series/


----------



## KartAnimal29

This is the NAM for Sunday. GFS doesn't show anything . EURO is closer to the shore and a little bit north of the GFS


----------



## GMCHD plower

I know its a ways out, but are there any possibilitys for snow the tail end of next week?


----------



## leigh

Sorry guys, I was exhausted and working like a madman to do repairs from mon and weds storms and in a moment of weakness I prayed that we'd get a break! Finally got a good nights sleep and now I realize that I was being selfish and selfcentered!


----------



## BBC co

unhcp;1749235 said:


> Part #5532 (7-1/2' LD, SD,RD, HD, HT Series)
> 
> So it appears they are the same
> 
> http://www.fishersnowplowparts.com/5532-fisher-cutting-edge-kit-7-1-2-ld-sd-rd-hd-ht-series/


thanks man, i was at the dealer at 7:30 when they opened your definatly right it is the same pattern can't belive they don't know that :waving:


----------



## NAHA

I have a feeling sunday might surprise us


----------



## eric02038

Sochi opening ceremony...



http://imgur.com/hi9HbCr


----------



## BBC co

eric02038;1749502 said:


> Sochi opening ceremony...
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/hi9HbCr


lmao :laughing:


----------



## KartAnimal29

Sundays System is back, nothing big


----------



## GMCHD plower

Can't leave everyone hangin' Kart!


----------



## lucky921

GMCHD plower;1750050 said:


> Can't leave everyone hangin' Kart!


He Won't no anything to the runs around midnight and in the morning we can keep hoping for a storm to push


----------



## BBC co

here is the just run gfs back on track these are 6hour snow fall amounts


----------



## BBC co

then gfs ground cover before and after


----------



## KartAnimal29

00z GFS snow fall map


----------



## BBC co

i'd be so happy with just a 6" storm


----------



## FordFisherman

Sunday night looking a little more interesting for SNE...


----------



## durafish

What are you thinking for northern ri area at this point? Maps aren't looking too bad.


----------



## BBC co

i have no idea on any totals just watching the new nam run now. last run it showed nothing, but gfs did. so we gotta wait this one out a bit more and just watch gfs runs again around 11

this is from the nam this is all wind elevations nam not showing much for snow this run


----------



## KartAnimal29

1-3 with a chance of an isolated 4in for everyone. This will be moving from West to East. Starts around 6pm tomorrow on the NY/CT line and ends about 3am monday. Add an hour or 2 the further East you are for the start/end time. The models are all over the place with this one. That's the best I can do with this one guys


----------



## Evil Diesel

Thanks Kart. All the storms this season seem to be hard to pin down till its actually on us.


----------



## hotshot4819

Hey kart , is nh going to get anything from this Sunday/Monday storm ?


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Can we not? Please? I need to dig the OBS out to get it towed and I don't need more snow for that.


----------



## KartAnimal29

GFS has back away from this. Look for a dusting to an inch


----------



## BillyRgn

Sounds like it might be a good one to pre treat with the timing and lower snowfall totals, what are you guys thinking, how about temps for during the storm, anyone got an idea ?


----------



## Iawr

Well I have an appointment I can't miss on Monday for health insurance, I'd really like this one to go ots completley


----------



## lucky921

This will be a surprise storm ya right won't even get a push out of it I bet


----------



## BBC co

gfs is running now nam still has nothing and gfs not looking to good so far


----------



## AlliedMike

Looks like 1-2 for se ct


----------



## mansf123

Looks like another active week with a few chances of snow


----------



## BBC co

well both new runs gfs and nam have it snowing here.

here is the farmers almanac outlook, this is what i feel like when i watch these models i may as well be reading this. the bold parts made me laugh, i think this may be where the mets get there forcasts

FEBRUARY 2014
8th-11th. Coastal snowstorm, cold.
12th-15th. Another storm moves along Appalachian Mountains: wintry mix. Flooding many coastal localities due to heavy rain.
16th-19th. Light snow/flurries.
20th-23rd. Rain, snow New England; plain rain farther south.
24th-28th. Turning very unsettled with rain, snow, gusty winds.
MARCH 2014
1st-3rd. Becoming cloudy; windy.
4th-7th. Major East Coast storm brings strong, gusty winds and moderate to heavy precipitation. Heavy rains, snows for New England; lesser amounts to south.
*8th-11th. Partly sunny.* lol
*12th-15th. Turning frigid.*
*16th-19th. Windy and rainy.
20th-23rd. Rain, snow.
24th-27th. Rising temperatures.*
28th-31st. Colder, Midwest storm moving toward New England; snow north of its track, heavy showers, thunderstorms south.
APRIL 2014
*1st-3rd. Snow or rain showers.
4th-7th. Cold air moves in; rain or snow possible.*

Kart did you get back into working on the snow gun again this year? we ay need you


----------



## durafish

So no point in hooking the plows up?


----------



## BBC co

i nvr took mine off after last one still looking to get a push out of this, evn went and got a cutting edge put it on yesterday


----------



## durafish

BBC co;1751854 said:


> i nvr took mine off after last one still looking to get a push out of this, evn went and got a cutting edge put it on yesterday


Lol mine came off that night. Once the runs get done please post something.


----------



## BBC co

ya this is just gonna be a wait and see i think


----------



## leigh

Calling for 1" here on coast,maybe.I get close to that and I'm plowing.I've got so much salt down not sure if that will melt it at night with temps in 20"s.Wed storm was a pain in the butt, spent too much time plowing that mess, I'll probably pocket more with a quick 1'er


----------



## unhcp

BBC co;1751854 said:


> i nvr took mine off after last one still looking to get a push out of this, evn went and got a cutting edge put it on yesterday


I got a edge on mine too, $$$ time to make some money


----------



## Evil Diesel

Likewise. I did edges also. I run double edges on my plow. They last about 2 seasons doing town roads.


----------



## lucky921

I need a new edge for my curtis blade


----------



## Evil Diesel

I use Atlantic Broom in the taunton industrial park. Best prices but a little far from dracut


----------



## mwalsh9152

http://www.theweatherspace.com/2014...torm-noreaster-for-the-eastern-united-states/

Any thoughts on this one?


----------



## eastcoastjava

mwalsh9152;1752030 said:


> http://www.theweatherspace.com/2014...torm-noreaster-for-the-eastern-united-states/
> 
> Any thoughts on this one?


That story overloaded the server, so I have yet to read it. But if it's anything like nemo with all the wind all I can say is I am happy I just bought 4 new stihl saws ready to go.


----------



## lucky921

mwalsh9152;1752030 said:


> http://www.theweatherspace.com/2014...torm-noreaster-for-the-eastern-united-states/
> 
> Any thoughts on this one?


It is out there but most real mets are saying let's give it a few days things can change


----------



## NAHA

I'll take whatever ican get. Iam a snow *****


----------



## vlc

Starting to flurry here and sticking right away.


----------



## leigh

This little clipper looks to be drying up.


----------



## SnowFakers

I'm getting the blower out so I can hit the zero tolerance people. Should be an easy night


----------



## mulcahy mowing

Evil Diesel;1752029 said:


> I use Atlantic Broom in the taunton industrial park. Best prices but a little far from dracut


Have you looked at genalco in needham? They have a better quality edge than Atlantic.


----------



## wilsonsground

i have measured a half inch at my house about 30-40 minutes ago and it hasnt slowed down yet. I think ill hit that 1 inch trigger for commercials.


----------



## vlc

Have enough here for the 0T accounts. Any chance we'll hit 2" so we can get a full push?


----------



## vlc

I picked up an 8" tall cutting edge from organic mulch Friday. Hoping it'll last longer than one season by getting the taller one. I think all these scrape and salt little storms are wearing it down faster


----------



## Maleko

1/2" on ground now. Radar looks like it's about over in an hour


----------



## mansf123

Maybe get a salting out of this. We are running low on salt until Tuesday so hopefully we don't get anything crazy tonight.


----------



## ss502gmc

vlc;1752358 said:


> I picked up an 8" tall cutting edge from organic mulch Friday. Hoping it'll last longer than one season by getting the taller one. I think all these scrape and salt little storms are wearing it down faster


I put a 5/8"x8" on my plow 4 years ago and still have a way to go before replacing . That was with 1 year on the town and plowing about 4 acres worth of commercial properties every storm since along with a dozen driveways .


----------



## vlc

ss502gmc;1752431 said:


> I put a 5/8"x8" on my plow 4 years ago and still have a way to go before replacing . That was with 1 year on the town and plowing about 4 acres worth of commercial properties every storm since along with a dozen driveways .


Wow! Good to know!


----------



## leigh

So much for my forecasting skills. Got a full inch here on coast, looks like its all over within an hour.Easy plow,called in all five trucks,we can knock it out in 6 hrs and get some sleep later tonight


----------



## SnowFakers

About an inch out there. Will hit most accounts probably. Calling my sub in at 11 to go


----------



## lucky921

vlc;1752485 said:


> Wow! Good to know!


Ya on my fisher got a 8 by 8 by 5/8 it great it's been on for 4yrs and still have atleast another year maybe 2 left


----------



## KartAnimal29

KartAnimal29;1751038 said:


> GFS has back away from this. Look for a dusting to an inch


:waving:Thumbs Up


----------



## vlc

You're good! Heading out in a few for a nice easy morning.


----------



## ducaticorse

vlc;1752868 said:


> You're good! Heading out in a few for a nice easy morning.


All you guys saying you're going out to plow this inch, I thought there was only a couple of us here with zero tolerance.


----------



## ducaticorse

eastcoastjava;1752060 said:


> That story overloaded the server, so I have yet to read it. But if it's anything like nemo with all the wind all I can say is I am happy I just bought 4 new stihl saws ready to go.


Eastcoast do you do tree work? Where are you out of?


----------



## linckeil

i'm surprised to hear people are out plowing an inch? must be commercial and zero tolerance? my resi's would be looking for a new plow guy if I tried to get a push in on this light dusting.


----------



## Maleko

linckeil;1752904 said:


> i'm surprised to hear people are out plowing an inch? must be commercial and zero tolerance? my resi's would be looking for a new plow guy if I tried to get a push in on this light dusting.


Yuppers.... All commercials are zero tolerance for me. Scraped and salted we got just under an inch. I probably could of burned it off with a pre salt and a quick salt but the salt suppliers around here are running out like crazy these past storms. So gotta use wisely.


----------



## Iawr

I hear wed-Friday could potentially turn into a nightmare. Any truth on this?


----------



## nepatsfan

we only got about a half inch here- pre salted and salted again this am. If we got an inch, we would have plowed


----------



## TJS

linckeil;1752904 said:


> i'm surprised to hear people are out plowing an inch? must be commercial and zero tolerance? my resi's would be looking for a new plow guy if I tried to get a push in on this light dusting.


Yes. Went out late last night and got a push in.


----------



## KartAnimal29

Iawr;1752920 said:


> I hear wed-Friday could potentially turn into a nightmare. Any truth on this?


Something around 8 inches, as of now. Don't listen to the Hype about a Mega Storm , cuz it's not going to happen


----------



## NAHA

Kart you keep crushing my dreams of a mega storm


----------



## leigh

linckeil;1752904 said:


> i'm surprised to hear people are out plowing an inch? must be commercial and zero tolerance? my resi's would be looking for a new plow guy if I tried to get a push in on this light dusting.


That's why I don't do resis. I'd be out of business being on the coast.We ran 4 trucks from 11 - 3 and of course I was out till 4am for some reason? Plowed all accounts but one.Needed a nice easy push after weds wet mess!Zero tolerance is the holy grail! Hang on to them at all costs!payup Also salting is a cash cow!


----------



## KartAnimal29

NAHA;1752959 said:


> Kart you keep crushing my dreams of a mega storm


Maybe next season as it surly won't happen in the remaining time we have left in this season.


----------



## unhcp

KartAnimal29;1753024 said:


> Maybe next season as it surly won't happen in the remaining time we have left in this season.


i will take anything we can get before spring!


----------



## KartAnimal29

I'll post my thoughts later on today or tonight. I'm really worried about the Low that's going to be over the Great Lakes as it will be acting like a kicker for the system that's coming up from the south. I want to see a few more runs. Also tomorrow we will be able to get some sampling from the 2 systems as they will be over land. No weather equipment out in the oceans


----------



## stevejfromRI

those 8" cutting edges are great... heavy as heck, but they last alot longer. Pioneer Heavy duty has them in Seekonk MA. 2 yrs and going strong. only problem i have had was snapping bolts (grade 5), alot of leverage with that extra steel!


----------



## unhcp

stevejfromRI;1753300 said:


> those 8" cutting edges are great... heavy as heck, but they last alot longer. Pioneer Heavy duty has them in Seekonk MA. 2 yrs and going strong. only problem i have had was snapping bolts (grade 5), alot of leverage with that extra steel!


I just put a 5/8 on my xv2, hoping it last longer than that 3/8 junk it shipped with! It wasn't cheap I can tell you that, but it is part of the biz.


----------



## stevejfromRI

a little extra cash and a way better product.... especially for backblading


----------



## rob1325

unhcp;1753303 said:


> I just put a 5/8 on my xv2, hoping it last longer than that 3/8 junk it shipped with! It wasn't cheap I can tell you that, but it is part of the biz.


You have any pictures? Also what do you do for center pieces? Lastly where you buy them? Would love to have these on my xv2, thanks!


----------



## unhcp

rob1325;1753371 said:


> You have any pictures? Also what do you do for center pieces? Lastly where you buy them? Would love to have these on my xv2, thanks!


I can get pictures, the whole edge is 5/8 including the center pieces, you can find them around just have to ask since it is aftermarket. I got it installed at the dealer. The cutting edge is the same as a extreme V FYI.


----------



## ss502gmc

After all this cutting edge talk I decided to check mine out and realized that my cutting edge was flopping in the breeze with loose bolts so I went in got a new bolt kit and cannot get the old ones out because they are spinning within the square holes and I don't have access to a torch so any advice on getting the old ones out? I have ground them off before but it is a pain to do maybe someone has a quick and easier way of doing this?


----------



## ducaticorse

ss502gmc;1753456 said:


> After all this cutting edge talk I decided to check mine out and realized that my cutting edge was flopping in the breeze with loose bolts so I went in got a new bolt kit and cannot get the old ones out because they are spinning within the square holes and I don't have access to a torch so any advice on getting the old ones out? I have ground them off before but it is a pain to do maybe someone has a quick and easier way of doing this?


Grinder with a cutting wheel.


----------



## wilsonsground

ss502gmc;1753456 said:


> After all this cutting edge talk I decided to check mine out and realized that my cutting edge was flopping in the breeze with loose bolts so I went in got a new bolt kit and cannot get the old ones out because they are spinning within the square holes and I don't have access to a torch so any advice on getting the old ones out? I have ground them off before but it is a pain to do maybe someone has a quick and easier way of doing this?


sawzal blade from the front side?


----------



## ss502gmc

I just noticed that the bolt kit I just bought is grade 8 and the originals are grade 5. Go figure, the originals came from fisher.


----------



## vlc

I just use a big azz grinder. Got my new one on today. Damn that thing was heavy!


----------



## TJS

Plasma cutter. 5 minute job.


----------



## BillyRgn

Are the 5/8 center pieces drilled better than the current fisher ones ?? I'm really un happy with then edges I just bought, my 9'6" has a gap that is an inch and a half wide, I gotta take them off and have the holes punched out wider so I can adjust them, the originals were practically touching and my 8'6" isn't as bad but is about an 1.25" gap, it is leaving a mess and yes these are "Genuine Fisher Parts" over 6 grand for a plow to leave slush strips behind


----------



## nepatsfan

wilsonsground;1753470 said:


> sawzal blade from the front side?


That would take forever and a million blades....grinder with cutting wheel is what we do.


----------



## ramair2k

Early amount prediction for Thursday from Channel 4 Boston. Depending on rain/snow line, Boston sees amounts of 4-5 inches of heavy wet snow if the mix line makes it up to Boston. If Boston stays all snow then they said amounts will be slightly higher. This one could be messy all around.


----------



## KartAnimal29

Your guess is as good as mine on this one guys. First one is the EURO , which I'm riding. it's be the most consistent model with this system.










GFS


----------



## ss502gmc

KartAnimal29;1753586 said:


> Your guess is as good as mine on this one guys. First one is the EURO , which I'm riding. it's be the most consistent model with this system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GFS


I would like to ride the euro as well!! I'd like a nice big one, I like when people are willing to throw there wallets at you to plow them out!


----------



## ilucas

BillyRgn;1753498 said:


> Are the 5/8 center pieces drilled better than the current fisher ones ?? I'm really un happy with then edges I just bought, my 9'6" has a gap that is an inch and a half wide, I gotta take them off and have the holes punched out wider so I can adjust them, the originals were practically touching and my 8'6" isn't as bad but is about an 1.25" gap, it is leaving a mess and yes these are "Genuine Fisher Parts" over 6 grand for a plow to leave slush strips behind


The reason the center v cutting edges have that 1"-1.5" space is that there was a patent infringement suit against fisher over the part. The drilled holes now as they line up leave a space creating a centered trail of snow. Before the whole had some play in it where you could adjust the spacing, not anymore!!!
First time I ran my new edges and saw that center snow trail I called my Fisher dealer and that is the story he gave me. Said Fisher lost the suit and they had to change all the specs and measurements....$400.00 for cutting edges and they leave snow trails!!!


----------



## GMCHD plower

Kart, any guesses for my area? (Maine)?


----------



## BBC co

sawzall, grinder....... wtf i used a cutting torch took like 5 mins
e/ if u dont have one pull into any garage and ask them to cut he nuts off for a few bucks


----------



## Plow Nuts

Wow. Imagine if only it plays out as The Euro has it. We could plow our accounts, get a good nights sleep, drive down to Atlanta a plow as the locals await with open wallets. If Atlanta got 10 plus inches it would cripple them for a week.


----------



## A&J Landscaping

I paid $520.00 for a 9.6 5/8 cutting edge for my xtream v and it leaves a mess and it is wearing crazy fast i am not a happy camper.


----------



## KartAnimal29

GMCHD plower;1753645 said:


> Kart, any guesses for my area? (Maine)?


I don't even know what 's going to go on down here man :laughing: I'll be sure to see what's going on for you as I have friend in NH and ME and they have also been asking. I'm gonna take half the morning tomorrow and try to figure out what's going on. I'm way to tired tonight to be reading up on things tonight


----------



## quigleysiding

BBC co;1753665 said:


> sawzall, grinder....... wtf i used a cutting torch took like 5 mins
> e/ if u dont have one pull into any garage and ask them to cut he nuts off for a few bucks


Mig to cutting edge then air gun last one I did. Need to do two before the next storm. Pathfinder in Exeter 145.00 for 5/8 x 6 x 9.


----------



## BBC co

KartAnimal29;1753708 said:


> I don't even know what 's going to go on down here man :laughing: I'll be sure to see what's going on for you as I have friend in NH and ME and they have also been asking. I'm gonna take half the morning tomorrow and try to figure out what's going on. I'm way to tired tonight to be reading up on things tonight


I have never said it but this threads a one stop shop of info!

be nice to get some more 5 star votes  i dont think we had fallen under 5 stars last season  fingers crossed for next system cause i slept thru last one  we dont get snow soon i'm gonna have to post pictures to keep busy hahaha

i used oxy/setaline and then impacted them once they were melted came right off


----------



## eric02038

Not sure if I need my eyes checked, but I just read BLIZZARD for Thursday


----------



## lucky921

Here something to hope for



__ https://www.facebook.com/MikeMascoMeteorologist/posts/672828732763927


----------



## nepatsfan

eric02038;1753794 said:


> Not sure if I need my eyes checked, but I just read BLIZZARD for Thursday


I seriously hope you need glasses


----------



## vlc

ducaticorse;1753458 said:


> Grinder with a cutting wheel.


Hey ducaticorse. Not sure if you got my text. I'll be in Watertown tomorrow morning. I can run that dingo side cover by your place at some point. Give me a call or text.


----------



## RoseMan806

eric02038;1753794 said:


> Not sure if I need my eyes checked, but I just read BLIZZARD for Thursday


What! Location?


----------



## KartAnimal29

lucky921;1753806 said:


> Here something to hope for
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/MikeMascoMeteorologist/posts/672828732763927


EURO on the left, GFS on the right. That guy is good Thumbs Up


----------



## Santry426

i'll take the 4-5 inches over a ft of slop anyday


----------



## KartAnimal29

eric02038;1753794 said:


> Not sure if I need my eyes checked, but I just read BLIZZARD for Thursday


I heard the Easter Buddy was coming to town to :laughing:


----------



## AccuCon

More info on Thursday

http://theweathercentre.blogspot.com/2014/02/february-12-14-potentially-historic.html


----------



## BillyRgn

Can any ct guys tell me if gateway still has salt ?? I'm planning on calling tomorrow and picking up another load but I heard a rumor that the last storm cleaned them out and are turning people away now ??


----------



## KartAnimal29

BillyRgn;1754228 said:


> Can any ct guys tell me if gateway still has salt ?? I'm planning on calling tomorrow and picking up another load but I heard a rumor that the last storm cleaned them out and are turning people away now ??


My buddy just got 2 loads from theses guys the other day if Gateway is dry.http://www.middlesexicecontrol.com/


----------



## KartAnimal29

Last night's EURO










Last night's GFS, it caved to the EURO










Mixing looks to be a problem right now along the coast , CT,RI,The Cape and up towards Boston. The Cape might also switch over to Rain. I'll know more after this afternoons runs.


----------



## SnowFakers

BillyRgn;1754228 said:


> Can any ct guys tell me if gateway still has salt ?? I'm planning on calling tomorrow and picking up another load but I heard a rumor that the last storm cleaned them out and are turning people away now ??


Aunt works there, Said they should still have plenty and have barges coming in soon. She hasn't been in since Friday though so it may have changed


----------



## fireside

BillyRgn;1754228 said:


> Can any ct guys tell me if gateway still has salt ?? I'm planning on calling tomorrow and picking up another load but I heard a rumor that the last storm cleaned them out and are turning people away now ??


 Yes gateway still has salt. I got 12 tons Friday. its the lowest I have seen in years. They have salt coming in next week. If you are getting a tri axle load plan on waiting in line for hours.


----------



## vlc

How are all these places running out of salt already?


----------



## SnowFakers

Weather channel says significant accumulations for Thursday. Never seen that before


----------



## unhcp

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-video/midweek-snowstorm-carolinas-to-new-england/2430839568001


----------



## leigh

vlc;1754300 said:


> How are all these places running out of salt already?


Probably because we are getting close to double our usual snowfall for the season! Cold weather = more salt.I've been through 80 tons and I usually use 40 -50 for a season.Multiply that by all users and that quite a drain on supplies.


----------



## CCL Landscaping

I thinking a at least 6 inches for all. I want to look at some more stuff today before I jump on board with the ft+


----------



## leigh

CCL Landscaping;1754410 said:


> I thinking a at least 6 inches for all. I want to look at some more stuff today before I jump on board with the ft+


x2, especially here on coast.I'll be happy with 6".Pain in the butt for sidewalk crew,they're ready to revolt as it is! Last weeks wet 8" was a major #%$#@@@


----------



## chrisf250

Anybody have a lead on Peladow? All my usual suppliers are out. I need about 50 bags


----------



## CCL Landscaping

leigh;1754441 said:


> x2, especially here on coast.I'll be happy with 6".Pain in the butt for sidewalk crew,they're ready to revolt as it is! Last weeks wet 8" was a major #%$#@@@


Mine aren't ready to revolt but I def felt bad for them. Might call in an extra guy for these big storms


----------



## leigh

CCL Landscaping;1754479 said:


> Mine aren't ready to revolt but I def felt bad for them. Might call in an extra guy for these big storms


Same here.Maybe run a crew during the day so it never gets out of hand.Nice to get most of it cleared/plowed before it changes to rain,if that even happens.


----------



## vlc

chrisf250;1754468 said:


> Anybody have a lead on Peladow? All my usual suppliers are out. I need about 50 bags


Not sure where you are located, but have you tried Cavicchio in Sudbury? I know they sell a lot of bagged products


----------



## eric02038

leigh;1754379 said:


> Probably because we are getting close to double our usual snowfall for the season! Cold weather = more salt.I've been through 80 tons and I usually use 40 -50 for a season.Multiply that by all users and that quite a drain on supplies.


We are at average or slightly over average snowfall right now


----------



## leigh

eric02038;1754517 said:


> We are at average or slightly over average snowfall right now


Our average is somewhere around 24"-28".We're right at 40" now.Still another month to go!


----------



## M&M

I'm wondering if anyone else heard what I heard about this past Sunday nights storm...Remember it was being forecasted by everyone as a possible 2-3 FEET? Well my buddy told me that someone hacked into the national weather service and uploaded the models from the perfect storm back in 1991. Everyone jumped on it and then it fizzled out to an inch or two a day or so later. 

I find it absolutely hilarious if it's true. I can't find anything online about it. Anyone else hear this? Kart?


----------



## leigh

M&M;1754530 said:


> I'm wondering if anyone else heard what I heard about this past Sunday nights storm...Remember it was being forecasted by everyone as a possible 2-3 FEET? Well my buddy told me that someone hacked into the national weather service and uploaded the models from the perfect storm back in 1991.
> 
> I find it absolutely hilarious if it's true. I can't find anything online about it. Anyone else hear this? Kart?


It seems that just about all the models when a week out are forecasting a killer storm! Even in our little group it seems like "this can be the big one"is a weekly event. What would we do without the suspense!


----------



## eric02038

leigh;1754528 said:


> Our average is somewhere around 24"-28".We're right at 40" now.Still another month to go!


Per Ct.gov average snowfall is 40"


----------



## ScubaSteve728

J and J materials in seekonk mass is in pretty good shape with supplies 
http://jjmaterials.com/seasonal-products-ice-melt-products/


----------



## M&M

I love watching storms. It makes for good plowsite commentary! I get that the weather channel, accuweather, etc. make extra money when big storms are forecasted. It's just funny with the perfect storm 3 feet snowmaggedon.


----------



## aclawn

chrisf250;1754468 said:


> Anybody have a lead on Peladow? All my usual suppliers are out. I need about 50 bags


Lesco JD carry it down here.ck with them about $18/50#.


----------



## CCL Landscaping

leigh;1754491 said:


> Same here.Maybe run a crew during the day so it never gets out of hand.Nice to get most of it cleared/plowed before it changes to rain,if that even happens.


I thought about shifts for big storms. Does anyone do this?


----------



## chrisf250

aclawn;1754555 said:


> Lesco JD carry it down here.ck with them about $18/50#.


Lesco is our usual supplier


----------



## KartAnimal29

M&M;1754530 said:


> I'm wondering if anyone else heard what I heard about this past Sunday nights storm...Remember it was being forecasted by everyone as a possible 2-3 FEET? Well my buddy told me that someone hacked into the national weather service and uploaded the models from the perfect storm back in 1991. Everyone jumped on it and then it fizzled out to an inch or two a day or so later.
> 
> I find it absolutely hilarious if it's true. I can't find anything online about it. Anyone else hear this? Kart?


That's a good one :laughing: That's the first i heard of that one


----------



## CCL Landscaping

Plowable snow already adding up down south. Crazy winter


----------



## ramair2k

Looks like anyone inside of Rte.128 is going to change over to rain. 6" or less in those areas. Jackpot is Rte.495 and North...


----------



## leigh

eric02038;1754548 said:


> Per Ct.gov average snowfall is 40"


Unfortunatly I live on the balmy coast along with the majority! 
Snow

Average Annual Snowfall, #306

Milford, CT

22.99 inches

Connecticut

37.85 inches

U.S.

23.27 inches


----------



## nepatsfan

The salt shortage really doesn't have a lot to do with us at all. I mean we are using salt in the northeast but the problem is the south keeps getting hit and the Midwest has been getting pounded all year. They are ripping through so much salt that the stuff that is supposed to come to us keeps getting re-directed to other places. It's the trickle down effect more than us using more salt than usual. It would certainly help if we didn't have much snow as we've had but I don't think we are using a whole lot more than a normal year-to this point, but it's still early.

Just because the Ct coast is higher than an average year doesn't make all of new England and the whole country for that matter, have a salt shortage


----------



## AC2717

If you need the salt around 128 mass pike
Wagon Wheel in Lexington still has it


----------



## CCL Landscaping

http://www.erh.noaa.gov/box/StormTotalSnow/
Deja vu


----------



## 348

Was at Gateway last week; arrived at 10 and was back on highway at 230. Probably 100 trucks in line. Was going to go yesterday morning but boss was told by Gateway they were waiting for barges. Gateway was only loading their trucks and subs. Not sure about shortage, but a lot more than usual trucks getting loaded. Trucks in front of me were from New Jersey.


----------



## ducaticorse

You guys out west get reeeeeeeaaaadddyyyy!!!!! BOS is looking at DIKA!!


----------



## BillyRgn

Went to gateway his morning wasn't bad at all, tri axles were haulin like crazy but there was not a huge wait for them they were hauling out both salt and magic and there were trucks hauling into the pile from the port but they claimed to barge yet and it's delayed longer due to weather, I figured I didn't need another tri axle full just wanted to top off my pile so I called the wholesale yard, he wanted to know how much I needed I told him 8-9 tons he said come down but was only gonna give me 6 or 7. I get down there about 40 minutes latter I tell him just give me 6 and he tells me I'm only getting 3. I said what the heck I just talked to you, his reply- things change around here be happy your getting three instead of nothing. There weren't many people at the wholesale yard was in and out in less than 10 minutes, long story short if you are going there ask for more than you need. And the prices went up, I usually pay 68.95 a ton but I always buy more than 10 ton, under 10 has gone from 85 to 90 a ton. It's still the crappy brownish very fine salt. I get there's a shortage but what happened to first come first serve !!


----------



## vlc

I have about 15 tons of magic left. Going to spread it a little lighter and hope it lasts the rest of the season. Just got an email from organic mulch in Hudson saying they have plenty of salt and aren't raising their prices.


----------



## eric02038

KartAnimal29;1753967 said:


> I heard the Easter Buddy was coming to town to :laughing:


So I guess the furry little guy is real?


----------



## KartAnimal29

eric02038;1755009 said:


> So I guess the furry little guy is real?


Have a few of theses and everything is real


----------



## KartAnimal29

Copy and paste from my FB page as I don't feel like changing it around but you can get the idea as to what's going on. The first part would be for Central CT up to Worcester. Basically the farther East this system get's , the better off you guys will be out on the MA Coast and SE MA. I think The Cape is screwed no matter what.

This is probably going to change but here it goes. I'm sticking with what I said this morning 8-12 , but there is a very good chance that we could see more like 16-18. I said this afternoon that we are going to be right on the line for the heavy stuff. A shift to the East by 25 miles or so would put us in the jackpot zone. The EURO has been the farthest West with the Canadian and UKMETS a bit more to the East and the GFS and NAM have been the farthest East.

The mixing issue per the EURO. With the EURO being so far West it brings a lot of warm air over RI, SE MA and the Cape. SE CT, RI ,The Cape see's Rain along with the Coast of MA up to Boston. We should be good with no or very little mixing for our area. The farther South and East you get the chances of mixing increases.

Canadian and UKMETS. Theses 2 models are the middle of the road. Again we would be good for no mixing and snow fall totals would be a bit higher. Less of a chance of rain farther East but your still looking at a mix of freezing rain and sleet.

GFS and NAM. Pretty much the same deal as the Canadian and UKMETS but with a bit less mixing for the Eastern parts.

There is a big question that is on everyone's mind right now, click the link. Do you see all that moisture down south coming up out of the Gulf?? Well that's not part of the System, yet , and that wasn't projected to be happening right now. That has the chance at adding even more moisture to the system that will be coming up this way which in turn add to the totals. There are a few other things that are still up in the air that won't be answered till tomorrow afternoon or so.

Needless to say if you don't have to go anywhere on Thursday, which I think just about everything will be closed , I'd stay put. This system is going to be impacting the region for 24 hours. Starts around 4am Thursday morning and doesn't end till Friday morning 4am, maybe later as that is one of the questions that won't be answered till the end.

http://www.meteo.psu.edu/ewall/WXTYPE/loop25se.html

I also like the NWS map


----------



## blacksmoke

KartAnimal29;1755052 said:


> Copy and paste from my FB page as I don't feel like changing it around but you can get the idea as to what's going on. The first part would be for Central CT up to Worcester. Basically the farther East this system get's , the better off you guys will be out on the MA Coast and SE MA. I think The Cape is screwed no matter what.
> 
> This is probably going to change but here it goes. I'm sticking with what I said this morning 8-12 , but there is a very good chance that we could see more like 16-18. I said this afternoon that we are going to be right on the line for the heavy stuff. A shift to the East by 25 miles or so would put us in the jackpot zone. The EURO has been the farthest West with the Canadian and UKMETS a bit more to the East and the GFS and NAM have been the farthest East.
> 
> The mixing issue per the EURO. With the EURO being so far West it brings a lot of warm air over RI, SE MA and the Cape. SE CT, RI ,The Cape see's Rain along with the Coast of MA up to Boston. We should be good with no or very little mixing for our area. The farther South and East you get the chances of mixing increases.
> 
> Canadian and UKMETS. Theses 2 models are the middle of the road. Again we would be good for no mixing and snow fall totals would be a bit higher. Less of a chance of rain farther East but your still looking at a mix of freezing rain and sleet.
> 
> GFS and NAM. Pretty much the same deal as the Canadian and UKMETS but with a bit less mixing for the Eastern parts.
> 
> There is a big question that is on everyone's mind right now, click the link. Do you see all that moisture down south coming up out of the Gulf?? Well that's not part of the System, yet , and that wasn't projected to be happening right now. That has the chance at adding even more moisture to the system that will be coming up this way which in turn add to the totals. There are a few other things that are still up in the air that won't be answered till tomorrow afternoon or so.
> 
> Needless to say if you don't have to go anywhere on Thursday, which I think just about everything will be closed , I'd stay put. This system is going to be impacting the region for 24 hours. Starts around 4am Thursday morning and doesn't end till Friday morning 4am, maybe later as that is one of the questions that won't be answered till the end.
> 
> http://www.meteo.psu.edu/ewall/WXTYPE/loop25se.html
> 
> I also like the NWS map


----------



## myzx6

vlc;1754970 said:


> I have about 15 tons of magic left. Going to spread it a little lighter and hope it lasts the rest of the season. Just got an email from organic mulch in Hudson saying they have plenty of salt and aren't raising their prices.


Whatever you were running through that Meyer spreader is some good stuff, I had a 10 foot radius around my truck of wet pavement and everywhere else in my driveway had about 3 ". Oh by the way I've got all the dents pulled and straightened, just waitin on a chain and spinner disc to come any day now! Were u only running the left side baffle or were the other 2 lost in the accident? I can't believe they totalled it, wasn't half as bad as I expected, but definitely not complaining, thank you again!


----------



## KartAnimal29

This is the Canadian for Saturday at noon. Look at the bottom right panel . The GFS kind of has this.


----------



## vlc

myzx6;1755089 said:


> Whatever you were running through that Meyer spreader is some good stuff, I had a 10 foot radius around my truck of wet pavement and everywhere else in my driveway had about 3 ". Oh by the way I've got all the dents pulled and straightened, just waitin on a chain and spinner disc to come any day now! Were u only running the left side baffle or were the other 2 lost in the accident? I can't believe they totalled it, wasn't half as bad as I expected, but definitely not complaining, thank you again!


The other 2 are on the roadside buried in a snowbank. Haha. Glad you almost have it all working. There's some serious $$ in ice control. Good luck!


----------



## KartAnimal29

I guess the NWS did send a plane up today to get some better data as all the models don't have a clue as to what's going to happen. Tonight's 00z run's, 9pm-1pm, should paint a better picture as to what's going to happen


----------



## AccuCon

KartAnimal29;1755100 said:


> This is the Canadian for Saturday at noon. Look at the bottom right panel . The GFS kind of has this.


So I might not be able to sleep until next week, is that what this potentially means?


----------



## KartAnimal29

AccuCon;1755166 said:


> So I might not be able to sleep until next week, is that what this potentially means?


Maybe next weekend. There is something showing up for Tuesday also


----------



## jandjcarpentry

KartAnimal29;1755177 said:


> Maybe next weekend. There is something showing up for Tuesday also


The rain snow line kills me.


----------



## ramair2k

My area and Boston...2-5"....


----------



## KartAnimal29

KartAnimal29;1755100 said:


> This is the Canadian for Saturday at noon. Look at the bottom right panel . The GFS kind of has this.


GFS , GGEM, and EURO are showing this. Had a buddy look it up on the EURO as it's a payed model.


----------



## siteworkplus

CCL Landscaping;1754557 said:


> I thought about shifts for big storms. Does anyone do this?


yes, every big or long event

trick is making sure everyone has equal hours...or they get mad


----------



## AccuCon

Is that percip. in inches for Saturday...I know its way out and things will change after Thursdays storm but..I just want to make sure I'm reading this right...


----------



## KartAnimal29

AccuCon;1755250 said:


> Is that percip. in inches for Saturday...I know its way out and things will change after Thursdays storm but..I just want to make sure I'm reading this right...


I'm pretty sure it is as it's off of the PSU site. 100 would be an inch if I was a betting man. I usually don't look at the CMC on the PSU site

http://collaboration.cmc.ec.gc.ca/cmc/cmdn/pcpn_type/pcpn_type_gem_reg.html


----------



## BBC co

jandjcarpentry;1755183 said:


> The rain snow line kills me.


this one still has time to move i think we still got a few chances


----------



## jandjcarpentry

BBC co;1755295 said:


> this one still has time to move i think we still got a few chances


U just dragged me back in. There is hope


----------



## ss502gmc

This storm is driving me nuts! I'm in southeastern ma so I know I'm screwed but the fact that a jog to the east by 50 miles could make a huge difference is killing me! I'm in western Plymouth county which is always the dividing line of rain or snow. I want to get in on the big totals as it's where I make the big money. The local mets have me in the 1-3 or 3-6 range and I'm hoping this thing favors the GFS a little more.... I need to do u joints on my truck and would need to take the day off work tomorrow night to get it done but don't want to if it's only a few inches that 4x4 is not required. Any chance this thing shifts more to the east?


----------



## myzx6

ss502gmc;1755344 said:


> This storm is driving me nuts! I'm in southeastern ma so I know I'm screwed but the fact that a jog to the east by 50 miles could make a huge difference is killing me! I'm in western Plymouth county which is always the dividing line of rain or snow. I want to get in on the big totals as it's where I make the big money. The local mets have me in the 1-3 or 3-6 range and I'm hoping this thing favors the GFS a little more.... I need to do u joints on my truck and would need to take the day off work tomorrow night to get it done but don't want to if it's only a few inches that 4x4 is not required. Any chance this thing shifts more to the east?


You guys out east already had a few good storms that we only got a few inches on, can we plz have this one. Then tell u what we can all share the next one, just gotta make sure its a whole new England "noreaster" I'd like a 36 hour snowfall personally, I gotta pee just thinking about all that coffee


----------



## fireside

FYI as of 1pm today GT in new haven is closed for salt. My town is out what they have left is being mix in the am with sand. It's going to get interesting for the next week


----------



## fordtruck661

I really hope this storm is one that we all can keep up with. Not one of those 2-3 inch per hour storms. Are we still looking at it being heavy wet snow?


----------



## rob1325

I just want to know what time it will end for western CT? Hopefully at night not morning rush.


----------



## aclawn

GFS moving east!Thumbs Up


----------



## FordFisherman

Gonna be a heavy wet snow. What a winter so far, huh?


----------



## aclawn

Yes, freaking heavy **** I'M going try to clean as much as i can before noon change over.


----------



## ss502gmc

aclawn;1755680 said:


> GFS moving east!Thumbs Up


How Far East? How bout the euro?


----------



## jandjcarpentry

aclawn;1755680 said:


> GFS moving east!Thumbs Up


How far east.


----------



## jandjcarpentry

Just heard 3 to 6, 2 to 4 and 1 to 3 for my area. Wtf. I wish I could stop watching the weather. My 8 year just told me that I'm abseced with the weather


----------



## jandjcarpentry

ss502gmc;1755705 said:


> How Far East? How bout the euro?


I think I'm in the same boat as u. Your A little better off though. Maybe the rain will stay a little farther south


----------



## nepatsfan

jandjcarpentry;1755725 said:


> I think I'm in the same boat as u. Your A little better off though. Maybe the rain will stay a little farther south


Boat will be a good vehicle for the weather you're getting!:laughing:


----------



## quigleysiding

nepatsfan;1755732 said:


> Boat will be a good vehicle for the weather you're getting!:laughing:


ya me too damit :angry: :crying:


----------



## SnowFakers

Where is the rain snow line? New haven?


----------



## leigh

SnowFakers;1755762 said:


> Where is the rain snow line? New haven?


It will start at coast and move well inland. Looks like around 11 am for swct coast. About 6-7 hrs of snow,heavy at times = 6-8"Then rain all day into evening,maybe ending as a little snow.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Waiting for the offical Kartcast...


----------



## AC2717

GMCHD plower;1755860 said:


> Waiting for the offical Kartcast...


ditto for me


----------



## BBC co

i think this ends up a we know what we got after its over


----------



## SnowFakers

...winter storm warning in effect from midnight tonight to 6 am 
est friday... 

The national weather service in new york has issued a winter 
storm warning for heavy snow...which is in effect from midnight 
tonight to 6 am est friday. The winter storm watch is no longer in 
effect. 

* locations...southern fairfield...southern new haven. 

* hazard types...snow and sleet. 

* accumulations...6 to 10 inches. 

* winds...northeast 15 to 25 mph with gusts up to 35 mph. 

* temperatures...in the upper 20s. 

* visibilities...one quarter mile or less at times. 

* timing...snow will develop late tonight and continue during the 
day thursday before tapering off thursday night. Sleet and rain 
will likely mix with the snow on thursday. 

* impacts...snowfall will make travel treacherous. In 
addition...heavy...wet snow may cause some weak...flat roof 
structures to collapse and trees will be susceptible to falling. 

Precautionary/preparedness actions... 

A winter storm warning for heavy snow means severe winter weather 
conditions are expected or occurring. Significant amounts of snow 
are forecast that will make travel dangerous. Only travel in an 
emergency. If you must travel...keep an extra flashlight...food... 
And water in your vehicle in case of an emergency.


----------



## stevejfromRI

the predictions are changing like crazy, hour by hour.... i guess forecasting weather is a little like nailing jello to the wall.


----------



## BBC co

:laughing:


stevejfromRI;1755994 said:


> the predictions are changing like crazy, hour by hour.... i guess forecasting weather is a little like nailing jello to the wall.


----------



## lucky921

Here is a good report https://www.facebook.com/wildaboutweather/posts/634663196600480:0


----------



## lucky921

BBC co;1756029 said:


> :laughing:


Here NWS they have no idear



__ https://www.facebook.com/US.NationalWeatherService.Boston.gov/posts/574631159297926


----------



## ducaticorse

Never felt so lucky to be sold salt day before a storm. Holy fahkin ****..... I could have got a machine gun and a kilo of china white easier than this load.


----------



## ducaticorse

BBC co;1755885 said:


> i think this ends up a we know what we got after its over


AMEN. Lohrda mercy!


----------



## CCL Landscaping

ducaticorse;1756058 said:


> Never felt so lucky to be sold salt day before a storm. Holy fahkin ****..... I could have got a machine gun and a kilo of china white easier than this load.


Trying to do that myself


----------



## ducaticorse

CCL Landscaping;1756066 said:


> Trying to do that myself


Good luck bro. The yard we do all our business with which supplies the entire state told my guy to screw. I had to get on the phone and talk to the owner personally. We got our load, but almost didn't.


----------



## lucky921

ducaticorse;1756072 said:


> Good luck bro. The yard we do all our business with which supplies the entire state told my guy to screw. I had to get on the phone and talk to the owner personally. We got our load, but almost didn't.


Ya Chelsea gave out a notice to my buddy no salt to atleast the 17th if ship gets here not good and still a lot of winter left crazy there no salt around


----------



## ramair2k

One local news station has anyone inside of Rte.128 1-3" before changing to rain. WTF


----------



## ducaticorse

ramair2k;1756095 said:


> One local news station has anyone inside of Rte.128 1-3" before changing to rain. WTF


Channel 7 just said 8 for Boston about 5 seconds ago lol. No one knows what the fahk this thing is gonna do.


----------



## ss502gmc

They're also figuring in any accumulations at the end of the storm on Friday. At least that's what one of them said. I'm still going nuts over this rain snow battle that hasn't even happened yet. Lol


----------



## ducaticorse

Im gonna have to put an armed guard on the last 4 tons I have. Chelsea is out of salt till the 17th!!!


----------



## ss502gmc

Spread wisely my friends....


----------



## jandjcarpentry

ducaticorse;1756107 said:


> Channel 7 just said 8 for Boston about 5 seconds ago lol. No one knows what the fahk this thing is gonna do.


Just looked online. It says 2 to 5 for Boston.


----------



## ducaticorse

ss502gmc;1756143 said:


> Spread wisely my friends....


LOL, ayuuup!


----------



## ducaticorse

jandjcarpentry;1756155 said:


> Just looked online. It says 2 to 5 for Boston.


I just saw that too! They are all over the place. Its just a sit and wait at this point.


----------



## Iawr

Lost a contract today due to the salty nightmare going on. I have none as of now, and maybe 5 tons of sand salt.


----------



## darryl g

Looks like 2 to 10+ in the Old Saybrook, CT area depending on which forecast you pick, that's real helpful, lol.


----------



## ducaticorse

Iawr;1756191 said:


> Lost a contract today due to the salty nightmare going on. I have none as of now, and maybe 5 tons of sand salt.


I could have lost my firkin business if I didn't get the 4 ton I got today.. No joke.


----------



## vlc

1-14" for my area now. WTF


----------



## eric02038

vlc;1756256 said:


> 1-14" for my area now. WTF


Nobody has a clue. Only thing media is good for is selling milk and bread


----------



## BBC co

vlc;1756256 said:


> 1-14" for my area now. WTF





eric02038;1756258 said:


> Nobody has a clue. Only thing media is good for is selling milk and bread


cool. best posts on here in 24 hrs


----------



## mjlawncare

phone says winter storm warning for 10-20 inchs for my area idk what to believe local guessers saying anywhere from 5-16inchs for my part of ct so who knows


----------



## FordFisherman

Yea and its gonna be heavy concrete snow this time. Better stay on top of it.


----------



## jandjcarpentry

BBC co;1756259 said:


> cool. best posts on here in 24 hrs


I hope we're in for a big surprise.


----------



## BBC co

if you are west and inland prepare to be nailed is all i can see any one se on the coast we may as well go to bed and wait and see


----------



## vlc

I'll just wait for the kartcast as well. By far, the most knowledgeable guy out there and he doesn't even get paid for it! You are THE man, kart!


----------



## BBC co

ya I agree kart needs a real job doing weather and we can handle his accts for him  I have no idea what any of you did before you found this forum but i'm glad i'm new and i missed that part of it

e/ also by far one of the nicest people when it comes to explaining and teaching people whats going on, he doesn't just report it he teaches it. aside from bernie who's a far 2nd from kart i don't evn wonder what's gong on unless it's posted here


----------



## Evil Diesel

No bout. Kart forecast


----------



## aclawn




----------



## jimfrost

The kartcast? Think he's gonna have to trademark that one.... He could put all the "major station" mets out of business


----------



## M&M

karts a pimp. No doubt. And that's from a NH guy!


----------



## BBC co

really he should be on plowsite payroll and just be the weather guy here


----------



## Evil Diesel

I think everyone is putting kart on a pedistal. He's good. No doubt. But dam. Leave him alone.


----------



## Evil Diesel

Kart's forecast. Dam snow to start. Fargin rain to follow. Then snow. Plow then no plow then plow again. Repeat till Sat afternoon. Thanks


----------



## BBC co

if it wasn't for kart no one would be posting, this thing may as well be off to the moon as far as the models see it. nvm ots


----------



## jimfrost

Evil Diesel;1756449 said:


> I think everyone is putting kart on a pedistal. He's good. No doubt. But dam. Leave him alone.


Just giving credit where its do if it was a simple as it sounds we'd all do it not saying there aren't a couoel of other guys on here that know there stuff


----------



## Evil Diesel

Dam guys. Kart is the man. I was just messing around. I wait to here what he says like the rest of us.


----------



## aclawn

Just in from News3 Oh **** in gong to snow,how much only god knows! or 1 to 16.


----------



## myzx6

Well I guess I can hook my plow up tonight but maybe if I wait till morning, it'll scare the change over line further away


----------



## Evil Diesel

myzx6;1756598 said:


> Well I guess I can hook my plow up tonight but maybe if I wait till morning, it'll scare the change over line further away


Central mass doesn't need to worry about a change over. Ur getting buried


----------



## jimfrost

Hey Kart we talked about Geo engineering briefly right? Ever check out the website http://www.geoengineeringwatch.org


----------



## aclawn




----------



## ss502gmc

Snowing in West Bridgewater now.


----------



## vlc

Here it comes!


----------



## CCL Landscaping

Snowing in southern Worcester county. Good luck today boys. Still have no clue of what to expect out of this obe


----------



## aclawn

CCL Landscaping;1756925 said:


> Snowing in southern Worcester county. Good luck today boys. Still have no clue of what to expect out of this obe


Look like no change over for ur area.Looking at 10+.


----------



## CCL Landscaping

Oh goodie. Haha


----------



## jandjcarpentry

I hope I can at least get one run in today.


----------



## theholycow

jimfrost;1756493 said:


> Just giving credit where its do if it was a simple as it sounds we'd all do it not saying there aren't a couoel of other guys on here that know there stuff


+1

He's always more right than any professional forecast. Can't argue with results!


----------



## jandjcarpentry

I'll take this


----------



## vlc

Just started snowing here. Happy plowing guys!


----------



## ducaticorse

vlc;1756966 said:


> Just started snowing here. Happy plowing guys!


Have a good one out there today Mike!


----------



## stg454

Does anyone know where we can get some salt sand in the Providence Smithfield area


----------



## eric02038

Try China :laughing:


----------



## powerstroke 03

stg454;1756970 said:


> Does anyone know where we can get some salt sand in the Providence Smithfield area


J&J Materials, Rt6 Seekonk,Ma. 5 mins from Providence.


----------



## leigh

7:15 am and we got almost 2" here on swct coast.Very light right now. Majority of snow will fall up to 1pm.Then mixed/rain,then change back over to a snow(1-3") this evening.Going to hit it hard at 11am,all walks and essential lots(many closed) Then take break and get ready for nighttime "easy plow". We'll see though!


----------



## harrison6jd

have you tried smithfield peat company on 116 in smithfield. ? give them a call. i dont do any salting but they use to carry it.


----------



## stg454

Thanks for the replies. Found it at Patriot Materials on Plainfield Pike.


----------



## BBC co

jandjcarpentry;1756965 said:


> I'll take this


that's awsome, i feel bad for who ever gets the 17.6" lol


----------



## Iawr

Medway doesn't have a coating yet


----------



## ss502gmc

jandjcarpentry;1756965 said:


> I'll take this


Did u photoshop this map??? Where is this coming from because I would be one happy camper but don't believe it for a second!


----------



## Iawr

Just read Franklin Medway Holliston are right on the rain line, so who knows what ill actually get


----------



## nepatsfan

Iawr;1757025 said:


> Just read Franklin Medway Holliston are right on the rain line, so who knows what ill actually get


Coming down pretty good in Norfolk right now but still barely a coating


----------



## mansf123

Its having a tough time sticking right now. They are calling for 6 inches still but I'm not seeing it.


----------



## ss502gmc

I got over 1/2" where they haven't salted yet


----------



## jimfrost

We've got a decent coating on untreated surfaces....its gonna come down to that rain snow line fahking southeast winds


----------



## BBC co

well the new nam has the rain line pushing inland all the way to northampton ma. i hope thats not the case. gfs and nam still say no snow for se of boston basically the whole se ma coast but it's snowing pretty good here atm hope the euro is right


----------



## jimfrost

I feel like I live on the cape this winter we've been getting the crap ends of the storm low accumulations rain snow line threat almost every storm I don't even know if I'm gonna need extra guys this storm or not


----------



## jandjcarpentry

ss502gmc;1757016 said:


> Did u photoshop this map??? Where is this coming from because I would be one happy camper but don't believe it for a second!


Mike masco. I don't believe either but u never know


----------



## rjfetz1

BBC co;1757048 said:


> well the new nam has the rain line pushing inland all the way to northampton ma. i hope thats not the case. gfs and nam still say no snow for se of boston basically the whole se ma coast but it's snowing pretty good here atm hope the euro is right


Maybe the dry slot will reach here before it has a chance to change over to rain that far inland


----------



## SnowFakers

Probably 3" down here. Hitting it hard at 11:30 or so


----------



## jandjcarpentry

Anyone have rain yet. The radar shows rain here but it is still all snow.


----------



## jimfrost

jandjcarpentry;1757063 said:


> Anyone have rain yet. The radar shows rain here but it is still all snow.


Where are you located? Still snow north of Boston melrose area


----------



## jandjcarpentry

jimfrost;1757069 said:


> Where are you located? Still snow north of Boston melrose area


Pembroke MA south of Boston. Seems to have stopped snowing. Wtf


----------



## lucky921

Hope this keeps the rain way south just maybe the cold will come down and surprise everyone



__ https://www.facebook.com/US.NationalWeatherService.Boston.gov/posts/575037622590613


----------



## harrison6jd

maybe 1 inch in northern rhode island


----------



## mansf123

Everyone is saying this might be the last storm of the season. I sure hope not.


----------



## AC2717

snowing good in Burlington MA right now
has been since about 9am
started with a flurry around 7:30


----------



## mjlawncare

4inchs down here and snowing hard


----------



## blacksmoke

Only have maybe close to 1" in the Providence area... Anybody know what the crap is going on with this storm.. It's been snowing since 5 am and nothing even close to any local accumulations


----------



## CCL Landscaping

blacksmoke;1757160 said:


> Only have maybe close to 1" in the Providence area... Anybody know what the crap is going on with this storm.. It's been snowing since 5 am and nothing even close to any local accumulations


Same here in worcester


----------



## eric02038

CCL Landscaping;1757163 said:


> Same here in worcester


The heart of the storm isn't even through NY yet, friggin chill it's a long storm with heavy snow tonight


----------



## Iawr

Medway officially has an inch


----------



## jandjcarpentry

F ing pouring here. All done


----------



## BBC co

been raining here for a half hour atleast any thing that fell as snow is gone here


----------



## Iawr

Were is " here"


----------



## jandjcarpentry

BBC co;1757194 said:


> been raining here for a half hour atleast any thing that fell as snow is gone here


This blows huh. Oh well. Back to building a vanity in my nice dry warm shop. Ha ha


----------



## rjfetz1

mansf123;1757136 said:


> Everyone is saying this might be the last storm of the season. I sure hope not.


That sure would be nice.....I'm ready for spring!!


----------



## rjfetz1

eric02038;1757173 said:


> The heart of the storm isn't even through NY yet, friggin chill it's a long storm with heavy snow tonight


Dry slot reaching New York now. Most likely reach us by 3-5pm. Then we wait for the comma to come thru and dump more snow overnight.


----------



## jimfrost

Rain in melrose what's this dry slot and what's expected to get dumped after the dry slot or is gonna be more rain


----------



## vlc

Kind of curious what a dry slit is too...


----------



## jimfrost

Back to snow in melrose this sucks


----------



## jimfrost

I assume its a calm spot in the storm with no moisture similar to the eye of the storm in a hurricane??


----------



## Bison

2 strong inches now , snowing like crazy now.


----------



## ss502gmc

Keep flipping back rain and snow here in East Bridgewater, it'll snow and get slushy then pour and wash away, the heavy snow is literally 10 miles away!!!! This is killing me!


----------



## jimfrost

Big ash flakes in melrose started to rain and then switched


----------



## chrisf250

Coming down fast in Lincoln, that escalated quickly


----------



## ducaticorse

Yeah reports in BOS are saying its flying now. Real quick changeover back to snow. And here I was thinking I'd have the evening to myself....


----------



## ctmower

6-7" in Suffield CT and still coming down hard and side ways.


----------



## durafish

5" and turned to rain. Think will see much more snow providence ri area?


----------



## AccuCon

At least a foot at the base of the litchfield hills and still coming...


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Think its pretty much over. Got about 6 inches near Oxford, but its drifted so don't quote me on that. Can only see maybe another inch or 2 before a switch over.


----------



## ss502gmc

A major bust for me... 2 towns over from me everyone is plowing. I think I need to expand my route southeast to northwest over 20 miles and I'd make out in any storm haha


----------



## jandjcarpentry

ss502gmc;1757464 said:


> A major bust for me... 2 towns over from me everyone is plowing. I think I need to expand my route southeast to northwest over 20 miles and I'd make out in any storm haha


Me too. Just heard Sat storm could b big. Maybe it will make up for today.


----------



## BBC co

ss502gmc;1757464 said:


> A major bust for me... 2 towns over from me everyone is plowing. I think I need to expand my route southeast to northwest over 20 miles and I'd make out in any storm haha


u ok? 20 miles in a blizzard Oo. i'll take the no snow any time over that idea of a route. 150hr and 3mi radius or i'll sleep


----------



## ss502gmc

BBC co;1757504 said:


> u ok? 20 miles in a blizzard Oo. i'll take the no snow any time over that idea of a route. 150hr and 3mi radius or i'll sleep


I would never actually do that, my route is long enough as it is and like you said it takes about an hour to drive 8 miles in a blizzard.


----------



## ss502gmc

jandjcarpentry;1757480 said:


> Me too. Just heard Sat storm could b big. Maybe it will make up for today.


I see on my phone app is calling for 1-3 here on Saturday. I didn't even get a salt run out of today but hopefully in the morning. I'm thinking if we get any of the backlash from this it'll be a coating at best in this area I just hope the temp drops faster than they are calling for


----------



## BBC co

ok was just checking, hate to see anyone do that to themselves. 8 miles is crazy as it is but i hear ya, area = profit i just dont have time to waste driving 

as far as this storm goes i'm just gonna wake up at 4am and figure it out as far as saturday goes i'll wait till i wake up then the way things been going ha


----------



## ss502gmc

It def sucks driving, but the commercials are well worth it and I don't have many resi's anymore because I got sick of the battle of them wanting to always wait till the end of the storm because they only wanna pay once even if it's 2ft of heavy wet. They don't understand the beating the equipment takes doing that stuff. So I just avoid it all together.


----------



## mulcahy mowing

Just got in. All rain here now I was sliding everywhere this storm, time for new rubber


----------



## TJS

14" here. Nice.


----------



## TJS

3" more on the way.


----------



## BBC co

ss502gmc;1757545 said:


> It def sucks driving, but the commercials are well worth it and I don't have many resi's anymore because I got sick of the battle of them wanting to always wait till the end of the storm because they only wanna pay once even if it's 2ft of heavy wet. They don't understand the beating the equipment takes doing that stuff. So I just avoid it all together.


ya i went thru it all. what i do tbh is bill by the inch end of issue. i don't plow on customers terms any more. 10$ per inch plowing minimum and 10$ per inch for any shoveling or i dont do it.


----------



## Maleko

Easy 12" in Danbury area. 
Gov. Malloy called a state of emergency for the shortage of salt. Not enough or treat roads. 
All lots turned into a sheet of ice. Only have enough salt fir when it's over tomorrow am. Every lot I passed is ice. No one has salted. Prob because there is none around here. 
Can't believe more is coming tonight. No where to put the snow.


----------



## SnowFakers

About 8" here. It's pure slop now. No idea what else we are going to get tonight


----------



## sthil1

Got 10 at least in Auburn,Ma. Heavy wet crap hard on the equipment.


----------



## stg454

Maybe 4 in the Providence area. It poured most of the afternoon.


----------



## jandjcarpentry

BBC co;1757580 said:


> ya i went thru it all. what i do tbh is bill by the inch end of issue. i don't plow on customers terms any more. 10$ per inch plowing minimum and 10$ per inch for any shoveling or i dont do it.


I plow per inch also. $40 driveway up to 6 in. Same driveway would b $80 for over 6 in and $120 for over 12 in.


----------



## sthil1

Thunder and Lightning in C-Mass now. Fox 25 met says severe icing with the rain falling now possible power outages. The Fox 25 met says 1-3 more inches when this turns back to snow after midnight. Running out of room to put snow.


----------



## eastcoastjava

Spent most of my day in the ER, completely shattered my wrist after going a$$ over heels when i got out of the truck and slipped on a patch of ice. My luck I cant just have a simple break, my wrist is like a hand grenade went off inside it, surgery time. I am starting to dislike winter


----------



## AccuCon

It's still snowing at at the base if the litchfield hills and parts of the farmington valley...I finished just in time to start again, holly mother of snow!!!

I don't know where to put it, I need an industrial strength jumbo hair dryer...


----------



## A&J Landscaping

Weather channel says possible blizzard conditions for costal ri and mass for towmorrow night any truth to that.


----------



## ctmower

Woke up expecting to see a coating and we have about 2-3" more. Looks like everyone's getting a push this am


----------



## ScubaSteve728

eastcoastjava;1757891 said:


> Spent most of my day in the ER, completely shattered my wrist after going a$$ over heels when i got out of the truck and slipped on a patch of ice. My luck I cant just have a simple break, my wrist is like a hand grenade went off inside it, surgery time. I am starting to dislike winter


That really sucks. Get well soon..... 8 weeks ago I had a screw put in my foot to repair a fractured bone that would not heal since the fall.


----------



## CCL Landscaping

What's going on with this band?


----------



## ducaticorse

A&J Landscaping;1757895 said:


> Weather channel says possible blizzard conditions for costal ri and mass for towmorrow night any truth to that.


Kart said that system looks huge.... Further to the coast, the more we will get.


----------



## ducaticorse

eastcoastjava;1757891 said:


> Spent most of my day in the ER, completely shattered my wrist after going a$$ over heels when i got out of the truck and slipped on a patch of ice. My luck I cant just have a simple break, my wrist is like a hand grenade went off inside it, surgery time. I am starting to dislike winter


Are you a tree guy? Where are you out of?


----------



## siteworkplus

eastcoastjava;1757891 said:


> Spent most of my day in the ER, completely shattered my wrist after going a$$ over heels when i got out of the truck and slipped on a patch of ice. My luck I cant just have a simple break, my wrist is like a hand grenade went off inside it, surgery time. I am starting to dislike winter


That blows

If I were closer I would offer to help

My condolences, Tough re-hab with wrists and hands

Hope its not the butt wiping, or check endorsing hand


----------



## jandjcarpentry




----------



## chrisf250

Going to have to start doing snow removal at some of the properties.


----------



## unhcp

chrisf250;1757982 said:


> Going to have to start doing snow removal at some of the properties.


that is for sure!


----------



## stevejfromRI

4" in providence.. and 6+ up in the Lincoln/Cumberland areas. no where left to put snow, and more on the way.


----------



## TJS

Bring it. I'm not complaining.


----------



## stg454

Me too. More the merrier.


----------



## ss502gmc

I hope tomorrow pans out, channel 7 has me in the 3-6" 25 says 5-10". Keep it coming! just got in from slinging salt, got a 1/2" earlier in spots and maybe some sanding tonight when it freezes. If I got the snow everyone else did yesterday I'd be renting a skid after tomorrow to do some moving and stacking.


----------



## jimfrost

I've been playing around with the plow for snow removal


----------



## lucky921

This could be good for us more to the east http://m.accuweather.com/en/weather...w-dcphillynyc/2430839568001?channel=top_story


----------



## Evil Diesel

Hopefully us guys in SE MA get a good one tomorrow. I feel left out on the last one.


----------



## redsox4life

Kill me now. Started yesterday morning, finished this after noon. Easily over 12". Was so happy to get finished before learning were expecting more tomorrow. I don't know where to push it. This is on the heels of another 12 incher last week. 

It's hard to sell residentials on paying for me the skid steer to move banks.


----------



## mwalsh9152

I hear ya, I have a few resi's that I am just about out of space to put snow. At the point where its taking me longer now because I have to get creative with the placements.

I REALLY hate PVC fencing too, I wouldnt be so hesitant to stack one of them higher if they had a stockade fence


----------



## redsox4life

mwalsh9152;1758517 said:


> I hear ya, I have a few resi's that I am just about out of space to put snow. At the point where its taking me longer now because I have to get creative with the placements.
> 
> I REALLY hate PVC fencing too, I wouldnt be so hesitant to stack one of them higher if they had a stockade fence


Exactly....it takes 3 times as long to plow a driveway because it has to get put in some weird a$$ spot. Try explaining that to the customer and they just don't get it.

The problem is that by the time they realize they need the bucket loader there is when the snow bank blocks their egress. And then it's "oh my god I need you here NOW!"


----------



## Evil Diesel

That's why I love plowing streets. No customers to deal with. I understand I could probably make more $ but I have no hassle. But really the town I plow for pays me really well.


----------



## Evil Diesel

Bring it on. I open up the roads then a tri-axle pushes back the banks.


----------



## aclawn

I have a 3 car garage cust.Down one Mercedes until spring.Think my plow is a bulldozer.push push, yea right!lol


----------



## BillyRgn

Broke a leaf spring on the front of my f/350 mason dump last night, only two leafs on the front, I was able to limp it out how ever every time I hit a bump it sounded like someone was banging on the bottom of the truck, pushing piles back and moving some around pretty much all day and I probably have two days more of loader work and now they say more snow.. This is gonna get interesting


----------



## vlc

eastcoastjava;1757891 said:


> Spent most of my day in the ER, completely shattered my wrist after going a$$ over heels when i got out of the truck and slipped on a patch of ice. My luck I cant just have a simple break, my wrist is like a hand grenade went off inside it, surgery time. I am starting to dislike winter


That sucks man! Hope you heal up quick.

Well, I am once again down a truck. Fried the transmission in my f350. I can still use it for salting, but it'll start smoking and slipping when trying to push snow. Pulled the dipstick and the fluid is black with chunks of crap all over it. Can't get a transmission till next week. Good thing I have a backup, but I'm screwed if something happens to one of these two trucks. 
And just like most of you, I'm running out of room to put snow and no one wants to pay for moving the banks with my skid. Is it spring yet?


----------



## Evil Diesel

Vlc. What year is ur f350. A stock tranny isn't that strong. A rebuilt with some aftermarket parts isn't that much more but much more reliable


----------



## KartAnimal29

Tonight's system. Looks like this little system got bigger during the day yesterday.When I got home Thursday night it wasn't this big. I got home last night and almost shot my pants as to what had changed. It now , or I should say right now , forming off the coast on SC/NC and is expected to bomb out and be stronger. The NWS look pretty good for totals but there is a very good chance that they might be a tick on the lower side. Another system for Tuesday and there is a little something showing up on Wednesday now, looks like a salting event if you still have any left. I'll try and get back on here a bit more today but I still have to go back to a few places today and help out my buddy with some stuff


----------



## KartAnimal29

EURO looking nice for south eastern New England. Widespread 8-10 inches from Boston to Providence, with amounts increasing to the south and east with 16 inches for Hyannis and the rest of the Upper Cape.

Larry Cosgrove...This appears to be a bombogenesis case, with radical expansion/strengthening of the wind and snow fields starting with the NYC NY metro on Saturday afternoon. With the very deep low pressure center (at least 988MB by Saturday evening), the Interstate 95 corridor from New Rochelle NY to Houghton ME can expect strong winds and snowfall of 6 to 10 inches.

Larry Cosgrove....He thinks the low will bomb quicker than what the models show for NYC north to get a nice snowstorm.

This is what one of the guys I follow is saying. He's not a Pro Met but he is Very Good. Barnstable County, MA 6-12" rain to start over to very heavy snow, duration 1pm Saturday to 4am Sunday.

Plymouth County, MA 12-18" heavy snow, duration 3pm to 4am.

Norfolk County, MA 8-12" heavy snow duration 4pm to 3am

Suffolk County, MA 8-12" heavy snow duration 4pm to 3am

Bristol County, MA 10-14" heavy snow duration 2pm to 4am

Essex County, MA 10-14" heavy snow duration 5pm to 3am

Worcester County, MA 3-5" snow moderate at times, 6pm to 2am

Hampden County, MA 2-4" snow light at times

Hampshire County, MA 1-2" light snow

Berkshire County, cloudy a few flurries

All of Rhode Island, 6-12" from west to east.

All of Connecticut 3-5" west to east

Maine 12-24" especially Bar Harbor, ME.

WInds could gust to 60mph along the coastline, especially over Cape and Islands and then over eastern ME. Coastal MA not including Cape and Islands 40-50mph.

From the same dude....I'm not backing down, those are my real thoughts, bust potential is over Plymouth and Barnstable counties on the low side of things. 15-25" if NAM is right even accounting for a little rain, but with NAM track of Surface through H7 lows off to the southeast of Nantucket, MA then we see all snow. NAM has even more QPF than I originally thought, 3-4" of QPF, if all snow on 10:1 ratios would be 30-40" of snow. Snowfall rates could approach 4-5"/hour. ....QPF is moisture


----------



## KartAnimal29

The RAP


----------



## ducaticorse

What type of snow are we tlkig here? Heavy wet, light and dry. somewhere in the middle?


----------



## vlc

Evil Diesel;1758763 said:


> Vlc. What year is ur f350. A stock tranny isn't that strong. A rebuilt with some aftermarket parts isn't that much more but much more reliable


It's a 2000. My shop ordered up a jasper tranny for me. I had one put in my Chevy last year and I'm happy with it.


----------



## jandjcarpentry

ducaticorse;1759223 said:


> What type of snow are we tlkig here? Heavy wet, light and dry. somewhere in the middle?


I think heavy wet at first then lighter over night as temps drop


----------



## ducaticorse

jandjcarpentry;1759296 said:


> I think heavy wet at first then lighter over night as temps drop


At least it wont be trampled on and packed down as much as it was the other day. That crap was real nice when trying to chip it off the walks.


----------



## vlc

My back is still killing me from shoveling. I Reqlly hope this stuff will be lighter


----------



## jandjcarpentry

I try not to get out of my truck. HA ha


----------



## mulcahy mowing

If I get 10" my drives are In trouble no where to put the snow


----------



## BBC co

I try to price shoveling so i dont have to do it, I really need to go up on the price i guess because it's not working. I always fear that slip out of the truck to. It sucks that it happend to one of us on here, but its a good reason to make sure you get all the money if you gotta get out or it's not worth the risk imo.









*
Blizzard Warning in effect from February 15, 04:00 PM EST until February 16, 05:00 AM EST Hazardous Weather Outlook

Today Snow, mainly after 2pm. High near 37. Northeast wind 8 to 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. Total daytime snow accumulation of 2 to 4 inches possible.

Tonight Snow with areas of blowing snow before 1am, then areas of blowing snow and a chance of snow between 1am and 4am, then a slight chance of snow after 4am. The snow could be heavy at times. Low around 23. Windy, with a northwest wind 20 to 28 mph, with gusts as high as 50 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 6 to 10 inches possible.

Sunday Sunny, with a high near 29. Breezy, with a west wind 17 to 22 mph, with gusts as high as 36 mph.

Sunday Night Partly cloudy, with a low around 13. Wind chill values as low as zero. West wind around 15 mph.

Washington's Birthday Sunny, with a high near 27. Northwest wind around 14 mph.

Monday Night A chance of snow, mainly after 2am. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 20. Chance of precipitation is 40%.

Tuesday Snow likely, mainly before 2pm. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 37. Chance of precipitation is 60%.

Tuesday Night Mostly cloudy, with a low around 28.*


----------



## Iawr

When are we expecting the fun to begin tonight?


----------



## timmy1

It's funny how quickly people pay up when a storms coming.


----------



## BBC co

timmy1;1759664 said:


> It's funny how quickly people pay up when a storms coming.


yep any sign of snow and checks come right in. I had someone back out of a contract and call me twice already asking to come back under the terms, i didn't even answer the calls. last line of contract says 150$ hr sounds better to me then the terms


----------



## jandjcarpentry

BBC co;1759689 said:


> yep any sign of snow and checks come right in. I had someone back out of a contract and call me twice already asking to come back under the terms, i didn't even answer the calls.


I don't blame u


----------



## sthil1

Snowing in Auburn,Ma - they said around central mass 3-6 http://www.plowsite.com/images/smilies/salute.gif


----------



## jandjcarpentry

Here it is


----------



## ducaticorse

BBC co;1759475 said:


> I try to price shoveling so i dont have to do it, I really need to go up on the price i guess because it's not working. I always fear that slip out of the truck to. It sucks that it happend to one of us on here, but its a good reason to make sure you get all the money if you gotta get out or it's not worth the risk imo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Blizzard Warning in effect from February 15, 04:00 PM EST until February 16, 05:00 AM EST Hazardous Weather Outlook
> 
> Today Snow, mainly after 2pm. High near 37. Northeast wind 8 to 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. Total daytime snow accumulation of 2 to 4 inches possible.
> 
> Tonight Snow with areas of blowing snow before 1am, then areas of blowing snow and a chance of snow between 1am and 4am, then a slight chance of snow after 4am. The snow could be heavy at times. Low around 23. Windy, with a northwest wind 20 to 28 mph, with gusts as high as 50 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 6 to 10 inches possible.
> 
> Sunday Sunny, with a high near 29. Breezy, with a west wind 17 to 22 mph, with gusts as high as 36 mph.
> 
> Sunday Night Partly cloudy, with a low around 13. Wind chill values as low as zero. West wind around 15 mph.
> 
> Washington's Birthday Sunny, with a high near 27. Northwest wind around 14 mph.
> 
> Monday Night A chance of snow, mainly after 2am. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 20. Chance of precipitation is 40%.
> 
> Tuesday Snow likely, mainly before 2pm. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 37. Chance of precipitation is 60%.
> 
> Tuesday Night Mostly cloudy, with a low around 28.*


I dunno about all that. I own my business and on a storm like this I have 6 guys that come out, everyone including me shovels. No one is above it. If you go into it with the mindset that youre gonna slip when you get out of your truck, and then price accordingly, youre in the wrong business. IMHO of course. One day, I will switch over to a manager that does my snow chores for me, but until then, I will most certainly be out in front with the troops every storm.


----------



## BBC co

well i do all mine solo so a bit of a difference between the two. so if i slip and fall then i don't have 6 guys to carry on for me, so i'd personally rather not shovel 

where is Ben i have not seen him in here all winter i don't think


----------



## vlc

There's actually good money in shoveling. I just hate doing it when it's heavy arse snow like yesterday. 

Well, I'm heading out to get the trucks ready for tonight. If I'm not plowing, I'm fixing broken equipment. Blood money for sure.


----------



## AC2717

Snowing in Maynard ma now
Any updates on totals?


----------



## BBC co

I agree there is and should be good money in it because it sucks. I never said I don't shovel i just charge what i think is fair to me to do it. Also I only do resis, other guys won't even get out of their trucks for. I have accts that i got because the last contractor would not shovel, i get 30$ an inch there now on some of them


----------



## SnowFakers

Snowing here now


----------



## quigleysiding

Just done getting the trucks ready. Snowing good here now sticking good too


----------



## jandjcarpentry

BBC co;1759786 said:


> I agree there is and should be good money in it because it sucks. I never said I don't shovel i just charge what i think is fair to me to do it. Also I only do resis, other guys won't even get out of their trucks for. I have accts that i got because the last contractor would not shovel, i get 30$ an inch there now on some of them


R u talking the walkway or just in front of the garage doors?


----------



## mwalsh9152

just started in Wakefield a few minutes ago


----------



## quigleysiding

I dont even have a shovel in the truck. Keep forgeting to put one in.


----------



## CCL Landscaping

Snowing here. Oh joy


----------



## ss502gmc

Snowing hard here now, just got my new intensifiers on my MM1! Hopefully they'll be better than the other pieces of crap. Now to aim them when it's dark....


----------



## ss502gmc

Has stations running dry!!! Super only where I went...


----------



## jandjcarpentry

quigleysiding;1759852 said:


> I dont even have a shovel in the truck. Keep forgeting to put one in.


That's funny


----------



## vlc

ss502gmc;1759857 said:


> Snowing hard here now, just got my new intensifiers on my MM1! Hopefully they'll be better than the other pieces of crap. Now to aim them when it's dark....


They make a HUGE difference


----------



## SnowFakers

Stopped snowing at the moment


----------



## Santry426

Now just wait for the plastic clear tabs to break and bust out the electric tape


----------



## leigh

Finally started here in swct. Don't think it will acculm till dark,to warm(34deg)and I put heavy salt down on my lots after that little 1/2" finish to thurs storm.probably burn off the first 2 inches,hope there's a little left for a nice leisurely unhurried weekend plow.


----------



## vlc

Alright. Ready to rock. Saturday night storms are the best!


----------



## durafish

2 inches in northern ri


----------



## Iawr

I'm burned out from the last storm. On another note I just picked up a gently used stainless x blade for one of my 1 tons, it matches my 2 stainless v's nicely. Will post pics later


----------



## leigh

Just checked radar and a couple of hour by hour forecasts,don't want to be a "negative nelly" but I've got a feeling us swct guys are going to be snuggling with our honey's tonight! Over by 8 pm and now saying less than an inch! My wife's not impressed with anything less than,,,,,,


----------



## ss502gmc

Snowing like crazy and temp is at 30 and dropping, possible 18" in my area! haha. I guess this should make up for the rain I got the other day.


----------



## rjfetz1

leigh;1759972 said:


> Just checked radar and a couple of hour by hour forecasts,don't want to be a "negative nelly" but I've got a feeling us swct guys are going to be snuggling with our honey's tonight! Over by 8 pm and now saying less than an inch! My wife's not impressed with anything less than,,,,,,


What radar u looking at??? This storm is just warming up. Heaviest between 6pm- 1am
Coming down pretty good now.


----------



## leigh

rjfetz1;1759983 said:


> What radar u looking at??? This storm is just warming up. Heaviest between 6pm- 1am
> Coming down pretty good now.


Coming down good now. Its over by 8pm, friendly wager-over by 8pm and 2" or less!I'll think of a nice prize for you if I lose!I'm forecasting for milford ct, we're on the western fringe of this system,it'll blow up for our northeastern boys.


----------



## Kcorey

I just looked at wtnh radar and it said storm will be gone by 8 p.m for me too I'm in Guilford ct.


----------



## KartAnimal29

Updated snow map from NWS










Precip radar http://weather.cod.edu/satrad/nexrad/index.php?type=OKX-N0Q-1-24


----------



## Kcorey

Kart, what do you think for the shoreline? dusting? nevermind didnt see that grey ment 1" or less!


----------



## theholycow

leigh;1759990 said:


> Coming down good now. Its over by 8pm, friendly wager-over by 8pm and 2" or less!I'll think of a nice prize for you if I lose!I'm forecasting for milford ct, we're on the western fringe of this system,it'll blow up for our northeastern boys.


Pretty sure we had more than 2" here at 5pm.



KartAnimal29;1760072 said:


> Updated snow map from NWS
> 
> http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c55/KartAnimal29/Weather%202013/Feb15thNWSnew_zpsb37304e9.png[IMG]
> 
> Precip radar [URL="http://weather.cod.edu/satrad/nexrad/index.php?type=OKX-N0Q-1-24"]http://weather.cod.edu/satrad/nexrad/index.php?type=OKX-N0Q-1-24[/URL][/QUOTE]
> 
> Do you think that's accurate? My yard is getting smaller and smaller despite my conservative stacking...


----------



## ss502gmc

I think it is safe to say now that I know why we have no salt left because the local towns are still dumping salt down on four or 5 inches of snow !!!


----------



## SnowFakers

Kcorey;1760073 said:


> Kart, what do you think for the shoreline? dusting? nevermind didnt see that grey ment 1" or less!


That map doesn't include the shoreline... they don't give any number, its on a different graphic


----------



## leigh

theholycow;1760093 said:


> Pretty sure we had more than 2" here at 5pm.
> 
> Do you think that's accurate? My yard is getting smaller and smaller despite my conservative stacking...


I'm forecasting for 100 miles to your west.Just measured 1" at 7:08pm.Radar showing rapid winddown.Not that I care,my accounts are all zero tolerance!payup


----------



## mulcahy mowing

Like 4" here in 5 hours, I like the pace nice and easy


----------



## leigh

All over here in swct at 8 pm.Got a little over an inch being generous.Heading out for an easy night.Have fun you guys that have some "real" snow!


----------



## durafish

leigh;1760222 said:


> All over here in swct at 8 pm.Got a little over an inch being generous.Heading out for an easy night.Have fun you guys that have some "real" snow!


Wow here in northern ri there's 4-5" pretty light too.


----------



## lucky921

Not snowing to hard like it was hope we get to the 8-10 and I'll be happy


----------



## ctmower

Looks like things have pretty much stopped here in Suffield, CT. Might have 2-3", time to go out and make that easy $$$$$


----------



## vlc

Almost 2" here. Coming down very lightly. I don't see us getting more than 3 maybe 4". Not as much money, but I wouldn't mind an easy, stress free night.


----------



## ducaticorse

vlc;1760267 said:


> almost 2" here. Coming down very lightly. I don't see us getting more than 3 maybe 4". Not as much money, but i wouldn't mind an easy, stress free night.


word........


----------



## BBC co

complete sheet show here good 5" of wet crete and comming down side ways still


----------



## lucky921

BBC co;1760290 said:


> complete sheet show here good 5" of wet crete and comming down side ways still


Send it north a bit will u


----------



## BBC co

lucky921;1760308 said:


> Send it north a bit will u


gladly let me turn the fan on


----------



## Bison

Looks like 3" for here , radar shows it winding down in around an hour.


----------



## jandjcarpentry

7 inches here so far. Still snowing hard


----------



## lucky921

Hey just let you guys no the ships in Chelsea off loading salt


----------



## mansf123

Wish I had salt left. Going to be some icy lots tmrw


----------



## SnowFakers

2" here. Easy push now back in bed. Good luck to all tonight and stay safe!


----------



## jimfrost

About 4-6" in melrose/saugus depending on where the wind decided to put it. Roads were a mess most of the night didn't seem like they were throwing salt at all except for main roads and emergency arteries. Seems like they waited until after the snow stopped flying. Any dpw guys on here in the melrose/saugus area know if it had anything to do with the salt shortage or that this was an overnight weekend storm?


----------



## CashinH&P

jimfrost;1760510 said:


> About 4-6" in melrose/saugus depending on where the wind decided to put it. Roads were a mess most of the night didn't seem like they were throwing salt at all except for main roads and emergency arteries. Seems like they waited until after the snow stopped flying. Any dpw guys on here in the melrose/saugus area know if it had anything to do with the salt shortage or that this was an overnight weekend storm?


I would guess a mix of both. I know I didn't salt lots that won't be open today. My supplier has 300 tons left for the season unless something changes with the shortage.


----------



## siteworkplus

CashinH&P;1760531 said:


> I would guess a mix of both. I know I didn't salt lots that won't be open today. My supplier has 300 tons left for the season unless something changes with the shortage.


help a brother out...who's your supplier?


----------



## CashinH&P

Oms in manchester Nh. The most they are selling is 3 yards at a time for the rest of the season. And the price went form $135 a yard to $150, I was not happy about that.


----------



## ctmower

Gotta love these 2-3" storms. My route takes a 1/3 of the time it took the other day, no snow blower needed. Back dragged everything, made a couple pushes forward, cleaned all walks and steps with a shovel, came home and felt like I barely did anything.


----------



## mulcahy mowing

siteworkplus;1760551 said:


> help a brother out...who's your supplier?


Dowling corp in Wrentham has salt..


----------



## BillyRgn

Anyone known if gateway is selling to contractors again ? I know a barge came in but I think the state took all if not most of it


----------



## SnowFakers

BillyRgn;1760702 said:


> Anyone known if gateway is selling to contractors again ? I know a barge came in but I think the state took all if not most of it


Not yet. Possibly Tuesday last I heard


----------



## lucky921

siteworkplus;1760551 said:


> help a brother out...who's your supplier?


Chelsea got salt over the weekend they closed the ship up this morning


----------



## lucky921

Here things to look forward to https://graph.facebook.com/weathert...26292.144149565597919/745247468821456/?type=1


----------



## 07PSDCREW

Anyone in Worcester near Salisbury st?? I need a favor. I have a Cust that needs the windrow plowed from the end of the drive...


----------



## leigh

BillyRgn;1760702 said:


> Anyone known if gateway is selling to contractors again ? I know a barge came in but I think the state took all if not most of it


Gateway has plenty of magic salt,state didn't want it.My friend was picking up triaxle loads on Sat.Not familiar with the wholesale yard,we just buy 20 ton loads from gateway.


----------



## BBC co

lucky your link is broken


----------



## soup 70

Sand salt mix is available on rt 80 in North Branford


----------



## SnowFakers

soup 70;1760869 said:


> Sand salt mix is available on rt 80 in North Branford


Where? Tilcon?


----------



## CCL Landscaping

Just finished. The final count was 82 hrs with 12 hrs of sleep. Loader work like crazy. Time to get a couple hrs of sleep. Maybe burn some stress off on the snowmobiles later. Then right back at it for another storm tomorrow. Gotta love it


----------



## aclawn

Nineteen and counting with 32 day until 1st day of Spring!prsport

ConnDOT Weather Storm Reports from around the State 
Report Start Date End Date 
WRU Report #19 2/15/2014 2/16/2014 
WRU Report #18 2/13/2014 2/14/2014 
WRU Report #17 2/9/2014 2/10/2014 
WRU Report #16 2/5/2014 2/6/2014 
WRU Report #15 2/3/2014 2/4/2014 
WRU Report #14 1/29/2014 1/29/2014 
WRU Report #13 1/25/2014 1/26/2014 
WRU Report #12 1/21/2014 1/22/2014 
WRU Report #11 1/18/2014 1/18/2014 
WRU Report #10 1/10/2014 1/11/2014 
WRU Report #9 1/6/2014 1/6/2014 
WRU Report #8 1/5/2014 1/5/2014 
WRU Report #7 1/1/2014 1/3/2014 
WRU Report #6 12/17/2013 12/18/2013 
WRU Report #5 12/14/2013 12/15/2013 
WRU Report #4 12/10/2013 12/11/2013 
WRU Report #3 12/8/2013 12/9/2013 
WRU Report #2 12/6/2013 12/7/2013 
WRU Report #1 11/12/2013 11/12/2013


----------



## CCL Landscaping

aclawn;1760952 said:


> Nineteen and counting with 32 day until 1st day of Spring!prsport
> 
> ConnDOT Weather Storm Reports from around the State
> Report Start Date End Date
> WRU Report #19 2/15/2014 2/16/2014
> WRU Report #18 2/13/2014 2/14/2014
> WRU Report #17 2/9/2014 2/10/2014
> WRU Report #16 2/5/2014 2/6/2014
> WRU Report #15 2/3/2014 2/4/2014
> WRU Report #14 1/29/2014 1/29/2014
> WRU Report #13 1/25/2014 1/26/2014
> WRU Report #12 1/21/2014 1/22/2014
> WRU Report #11 1/18/2014 1/18/2014
> WRU Report #10 1/10/2014 1/11/2014
> WRU Report #9 1/6/2014 1/6/2014
> WRU Report #8 1/5/2014 1/5/2014
> WRU Report #7 1/1/2014 1/3/2014
> WRU Report #6 12/17/2013 12/18/2013
> WRU Report #5 12/14/2013 12/15/2013
> WRU Report #4 12/10/2013 12/11/2013
> WRU Report #3 12/8/2013 12/9/2013
> WRU Report #2 12/6/2013 12/7/2013
> WRU Report #1 11/12/2013 11/12/2013


Haha I like that count


----------



## BBC co

here is the nws list missing my town not sure what else is not listed, is there a mass dot list that anyone knows of?

http://forecast.weather.gov/product...sary=0&highlight=off&issuedby=BOX&product=PNS


----------



## soup 70

SnowFakers;1760875 said:


> Where? Tilcon?


2450 foxon rd behind town line liquor


----------



## lucky921

Ok try again https://www.facebook.com/weathertrends360/posts/745250968821106:0


----------



## fireside

BillyRgn;1760702 said:


> Anyone known if gateway is selling to contractors again ? I know a barge came in but I think the state took all if not most of it


They stopped selling for one day. They are back open but the other day you could only get 3 ton at a time


----------



## vlc

All I have to say is plowing parking lots with a 7.5' straight blade SUCKS!! I need my ford back. What normally takes me about 6 hours took me almost 12. Oh well. Just had a few drinks at wachusett and now heading out to board and blow off some steam.


----------



## Kcorey

soup 70;1761033 said:


> 2450 foxon rd behind town line liquor


 Must be sc Ballard trucking?


----------



## contractor 413

Finally got my own yard cleaned up after thurs/ Fridays storm.


----------



## BBC co

lucky921;1761059 said:


> Ok try again https://www.facebook.com/weathertrends360/posts/745250968821106:0


looks good thanks for reposting the link


----------



## soup 70

That's the place but ballards not selling it.The phone number is on the sign


----------



## SnowFakers

lucky921;1761059 said:


> Ok try again https://www.facebook.com/weathertrends360/posts/745250968821106:0


oof, was hoping winter was over


----------



## leigh

Just checked our weather forecast for swct. 1" snow changing to rain tues,best news I could have! To busy loading out snow to have to worry about another event!


----------



## BillyRgn

Snowing right now cars have a light dusting and my road and driveway are starting to get covered where the heck did this come from ?? If this goes on for an hour I might be having to do a salt run..

Thanks for the info on GT guys


----------



## Bison

> All I have to say is plowing parking lots with a 7.5' straight blade SUCKS!!


 I put a set of Buyers Pro wings on my 7 1/2' plow . I was skeptical at first but they do work pretty good. Works great doing clean up.


----------



## jandjcarpentry

Any thoughts for tomorrow?


----------



## southshoreplow

*Need help ! Lol*

Anyone know where or how I can get a accurate snowfall amounts for past storms ? Thanks


----------



## rjfetz1

jandjcarpentry;1762105 said:


> Any thoughts for tomorrow?


I have a thought....how about no snow. Got enuf of the **** now have to find more places to put it.


----------



## BBC co

the only 2 things i know of are the nws link that rj posted below, which is not the greatest list but seems the only free one that anyone knows of for mass

this has been posted in here b4 it's 150$ for 3 zip codes i think. https://www.certifiedsnowfalltotals.com//signup


----------



## rjfetz1

southshoreplow;1762196 said:


> Anyone know where or how I can get a accurate snowfall amounts for past storms ? Thanks


Try Google:

Mass snowfall totals by town


----------



## brimfield

Noaa site for snow fall

http://www.ncdc.noaa.gov/snow-and-ice/recent.php

Are we looking at 3-7 for Tuesday? When does it start. I've got 8' banks, getting sick of it.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

It appears my 99 Tahoe is out of plowing duties permanently. Drivers side pushplate just ripped off the frame trying to put the plow back on. Front plate mounting point was rusted. Didn't even lift the plow, just shook it trying to put it on. Rear mounting point appears to still be solid.


----------



## ramair2k

Saw the salt ship in Chelsea being unloaded. Barely any salt and tons of trailers waiting in line for their load. What a winter this has been.


----------



## TJS

2006Sierra1500;1762415 said:


> It appears my 99 Tahoe is out of plowing duties permanently. Drivers side pushplate just ripped off the frame trying to put the plow back on. Front plate mounting point was rusted. Didn't even lift the plow, just shook it trying to put it on. Rear mounting point appears to still be solid.


What do you mean. Did the frame of the truck tear or the mount tear.


----------



## ducaticorse

Anyone who has a yard of straight or treated salt to spare Ill buy. Looks like Chelsea will be open to public again this week..


----------



## Santry426

Ducarti where are you from ?


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

TJS;1762482 said:


> What do you mean. Did the frame of the truck tear or the mount tear.


Mount took a chunk of frame with it. Frame was very rusty in that area, flaked all the way through. Wouldn't call it a tear either, more of a crumble.


----------



## AccuCon

southshoreplow;1762196 said:


> Anyone know where or how I can get a accurate snowfall amounts for past storms ? Thanks


http://forecast.weather.gov/product...sary=0&highlight=off&issuedby=BOX&product=PNS

The previous statements (numbers at the top) will give you past storms click until the date changes in the statement


----------



## harddock

Bison;1762040 said:


> I put a set of Buyers Pro wings on my 7 1/2' plow . I was skeptical at first but they do work pretty good. Works great doing clean up.


Keep them away from curbs or buy a BIG hammer!!!

I used them and was convinced they worth replacing every year because they cut down that much time on my lots.


----------



## SnowFakers

Lots of unknowns for tomorrow


----------



## Maleko

SnowFakers;1762784 said:


> Lots of unknowns for tomorrow


Yuppers... Heard a dusting to 8". Great.


----------



## lucky921

2006Sierra1500;1762625 said:


> Mount took a chunk of frame with it. Frame was very rusty in that area, flaked all the way through. Wouldn't call it a tear either, more of a crumble.


That happens a lot on those older trucks you need to look at the frames my buddy who own a garage to take a ice pick when looking at them people flail them with form and paint them the frame rails rot out a lot


----------



## ducaticorse

Santry426;1762554 said:


> Ducarti where are you from ?


East Cambridge or Danvers depending on what I need to do!!


----------



## SnowFakers

Maleko;1762811 said:


> Yuppers... Heard a dusting to 8". Great.


That narrows it down


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

lucky921;1762816 said:


> That happens a lot on those older trucks you need to look at the frames my buddy who own a garage to take a ice pick when looking at them people flail them with form and paint them the frame rails rot out a lot


I've had this truck for over 10 years, its served me well. Not worth anything to anyone else so I'll keep it and drive it around. Original front end, lots of play in the steering and its my favorite vehicle to drive.


----------



## lucky921

2006Sierra1500;1762842 said:


> I've had this truck for over 10 years, its served me well. Not worth anything to anyone else so I'll keep it and drive it around. Original front end, lots of play in the steering and its my favorite vehicle to drive.


Ya they are nice


----------



## lucky921

Here is something interesting https://www.facebook.com/MikeMascoMeteorologist/posts/676491395730994:0


----------



## ducaticorse

Whats the latest on tomorrows storm for BOS?


----------



## eric02038

ducaticorse;1763024 said:


> Whats the latest on tomorrows storm for BOS?


Depends on what ch you watch. 25 is 1-3 and 5 is 4-6


----------



## leigh

I know I'm sleep deprived! But- After getting 14 hrs of sleep last night I was expecting to be well rested for todays 3-5 inches. Call me crazy but looking at radar at 8;20 it looks like its almost over with a like coating in swct.Temps going up to mid 30s with a little rain. I think I'll go back to sleep


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Woke up around 8 AM to snow...think I'm gonna go back to sleep for a couple hours. Channel 5 calling this the "conveyor belt of February storms" is right.


----------



## CCL Landscaping

There were about 5 mins of flurries here. I wouldn't mind a blown forecast. I'm sick as a dog


----------



## siteworkplus

CCL Landscaping;1763311 said:


> There were about 5 mins of flurries here. I wouldn't mind a blown forecast. I'm sick as a dog


not likely... but next few days look good for recuperation..and repairs-washing-refabrication-billing-collecting-reuniting with wife(wink,wink)-heavy drinking(or your favorite vice) 
Am I forgetting something?


----------



## mjlawncare

snowing steady here picked up a inch an 1/2 so far


----------



## mjlawncare

safe plowing everyone time to roll


----------



## cpmi

Couple inches here and still coming down hard.


----------



## vlc

Just started here. Coming down reallllyyyy slow.


----------



## powerstroke 03

Just picked up pretty good in providence area, totals are all over the place.


----------



## SnowFakers

Atleast 4-5 inches on the ground. Slowing up but it was coming down really frickin heavy


----------



## BillyRgn

About 4 inches here coming down about an inch an hour now but by the looks of the radar will be gone in a half hour, might actually be home by dark..


----------



## fordtruck661

Around 2" here in the Bristol CT area. I love how the news channels were completely wrong on their snow maps. They had to change them around noon.


----------



## linckeil

SnowFakers;1763463 said:


> Atleast 4-5 inches on the ground. Slowing up but it was coming down really frickin heavy


where in CT are you with 4-5 inches??

maybe 1" in newtown...


----------



## vlc

So it's going to stop at 4". Right?


----------



## vlc

Bison;1762040 said:


> I put a set of Buyers Pro wings on my 7 1/2' plow . I was skeptical at first but they do work pretty good. Works great doing clean up.


I have a set on my 8' for my ford. They do work great. I just haven't had a chance to get some for my backup truck. Oh well. New transmission is going in Thursday, then I'll be back in business.


----------



## CashinH&P

vlc;1763511 said:


> I have a set on my 8' for my ford. They do work great. I just haven't had a chance to get some for my backup truck. Oh well. New transmission is going in Thursday, then I'll be back in business.


Im in the same boat this storm, no 4wd in the 350, plowing in my chevy with my 7'6" plow. I need to get a few sets of wings! (or the v plow i have been saving up for)


----------



## eric02038

vlc;1763506 said:


> So it's going to stop at 4". Right?


Not sure about their numbers, already a solid 2 in Franklin and going to snow like this till 6????


----------



## ducaticorse

eric02038;1763556 said:


> Not sure about their numbers, already a solid 2 in Franklin and going to snow like this till 6????


I was thinking the same thing brotha..... BOS is marked at 2-4 LOL, its cats and dogs out here.


----------



## ilucas

9 - 10" here in Kingston NH and still snowing!!!! forecasted 4-7....thought it was going to be a walk in the park!


----------



## CashinH&P

ilucas;1763841 said:


> 9 - 10" here in Kingston NH and still snowing!!!! forecasted 4-7....thought it was going to be a walk in the park!


Just quit in Manchester, probably about a foot.


----------



## BillyRgn

4 inches in Hamden


----------



## Nozzleman

4 inches in North Rehoboth Ma and about 2 1/2" in Barrington RI.


----------



## Stanggt24

Got about 4" here in Southbridge, Ma , I've had enough now


----------



## AC2717

About 4-5 in Watertown got 4.5 hours in on the town streets now enjoying a beer before my hockey game tonight


----------



## BBC co

that was a nice unexpected easy one  10 more of those please


----------



## TJS

Hardly even a push here. I did however go over all the plow and frame mount bolts with a torque wrench though. It is good practice i learned from working on formula1 cars.


----------



## K5Man91

What a day. Finished plowing my driveway then start driving down the road and all of a sudden I smell smoke and a fireball shoots up from under the hood and smoke fills the cab. Got towed back to the house. Fire department was called down to take a look at what might have caused the fire, found nothing. Still no idea what happened.


----------



## siteworkplus

water in fuel for the skidsteer @ 1pm- broken wiper linkage in 1ton/sander @ 2pm-ripped frame on 2500 @ 7pm
buddy showed up @10pm needed to borrow a truck because all 3 of his went down(sorry only 1 left) and only enough sand/salt for 1 more storm

single malt scotch @ 11:30
4am wake-up
ALL IS GOOD!!! OOOH-SAAA!!!!


----------



## mulcahy mowing

Saw a merit services truck out doing lot checks on route one this morning. By the looks of the lots he was in there will be some available contracts this summer....


----------



## ducaticorse

mulcahy mowing;1764302 said:


> Saw a merit services truck out doing lot checks on route one this morning. By the looks of the lots he was in there will be some available contracts this summer....


lol.. Some joker on snow fighters was looking to buy 200 yards of salt yesterday last minute cuz they were out. I told him "good luck with that".


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

siteworkplus;1764239 said:


> -ripped frame on 2500


Whats the story on this one? Probably more interesting than mine...


----------



## BillyRgn

Both v plows I have broke last night, this is the third season for both, the 8'6" pump kept running and would not stop, had to in plug it to get it back to the shop otherwise it would kill the battery and make the truck shut off, hopefully it's just a motor relay, the. 9'6 I think the motor is blown on, none of the functions work, it doesn't build any pressure, when you hit any of the buttons the motor spins but that's it, happened all the sudden to no warning signs. Ended up plowing the last four lots in my 410g Deere backhoe with now plow or pusher. Don't really want to have to do that again, looks like I will have to find a pusher or blade for it for emergencies I put my foot in my mouth saying I might be home before dark last night, that sure didn't happen


----------



## nepatsfan

siteworkplus;1764239 said:


> water in fuel for the skidsteer @ 1pm- broken wiper linkage in 1ton/sander @ 2pm-ripped frame on 2500 @ 7pm
> buddy showed up @10pm needed to borrow a truck because all 3 of his went down(sorry only 1 left) and only enough sand/salt for 1 more storm
> 
> single malt scotch @ 11:30
> 4am wake-up
> ALL IS GOOD!!! OOOH-SAAA!!!!


Uggghhhh.....I'm with you! One of my guys backed a truck with my new spreader into my new XV2. Both a few months old. annihilated the chute and dented my plow and the back of the dump truck it was in. I was Laying on the horn and trying to get it in reverse but couldn't do it fast enough. We rigged it back together and got through it but it suck3d. Awesome! Is it spring yet? I'm gonna drink myself into a coma tonight Why do I do this again? I need a vacation!


----------



## leigh

TJS;1764206 said:


> Hardly even a push here. I did however go over all the plow and frame mount bolts with a torque wrench though. It is good practice i learned from working on formula1 cars.


I was wondering how much fell to the west of milford.The radar showed it falling from Bridgeport to the east for a couple of hours longer here .I'm 10 miles from you and we ended up with 4 inches,go figure !


----------



## ss502gmc

Anyone got any tips on getting some non deadbeat and non cheapskate resi's ? I'm starting to hate the general public!!!


----------



## AC2717

ss502gmc;1764484 said:


> Anyone got any tips on getting some non deadbeat and non cheapskate resi's ? I'm starting to hate the general public!!!


If you hate the general public then goin that way is worse
I went the other way much more happier plowing for town and then a few small commercial lots after as a sub for a buddy of mine
I get paid no matter what he has to chase town and lot owners


----------



## nepatsfan

ss502gmc;1764484 said:


> Anyone got any tips on getting some non deadbeat and non cheapskate resi's ? I'm starting to hate the general public!!!


Knock on the door when there's company over.


----------



## RSI Const.

Does anyone know who has any Magic Salt in 50lb bags. I'm in Auburn, MA Thanks


----------



## siteworkplus

nepatsfan;1764495 said:


> Knock on the door when there's company over.


That will get your point across..I dont know if it will get you paid though.

Lost a commercial customer last week because I did too good of a job 

A restaurant closed in the small complex he owns and only wanted me to plow half the lot, leaving part of the loop rd unplowed. I explained that I couldnt do that on account of liability,truck access, and safety issues. I did however steal a couple of parking spots for stockpiles, but otherwise did my usual "spectacular job" (at least that's what all his tenants say). He sees me in the coffee shop the next day and makes a huge scene saying he only wanted a chevy and I gave him a rolls royce. I guess he was thinking if I only plowed half the lot I would only charge him half price. Yeh, thats not quite how it works. So needless to say he found someone else to finish the season (met that guy in the same coffee shop last nite which is another story). I'm pretty sure the whole thing centers around the fact that he's into me for over 5K

Commercial customers can be "uncooperative" too


----------



## ss502gmc

nepatsfan;1764495 said:


> Knock on the door when there's company over.


Good Idea! I have my commercials to keep me pretty busy and have a handful of resi's that pay my expenses and coffee in cash for the commercials but have since been crying poor mouth and making excuses. I've tried getting some new ones and for the first time in 12 years it's not working out


----------



## siteworkplus

Ve have vays to make you pay!!!


----------



## lucky921

ss502gmc;1764484 said:


> Anyone got any tips on getting some non deadbeat and non cheapskate resi's ? I'm starting to hate the general public!!!


Get out and do comercial


----------



## ss502gmc

lucky921;1764594 said:


> Get out and do comercial


I do commercial, but have to much time going to waste on the smaller storms. Which is why I have the resi's as well.


----------



## siteworkplus

RSI Const.;1764550 said:


> Does anyone know who has any Magic Salt in 50lb bags. I'm in Auburn, MA Thanks[/QUOTE
> 
> pretty sure there is nothing available anywhere
> 
> You can spray magic liquid and spread sand for traction
> 
> Have to think outside the box a little


----------



## abbe

I need a water pump for a 843 bobcat with an Izuzu engine. Any leads?


----------



## unhcp

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-video/winter-returns-with-a-vengeance-next-week/90462062001

winters not ova yet!


----------



## CCL Landscaping

What is this a sick joke. Its snowing out again


----------



## CCL Landscaping

abbe;1764745 said:


> I need a water pump for a 843 bobcat with an Izuzu engine. Any leads?


Place right on rt 20 in auburn. My buddy just picked one up for his. Bobcat wanted something ridiculous


----------



## fordtruck661

Its sleeting and freezing rain down here. Went to home depot to get some bags of salt for all my driveways and they have nothing...Only 5 bags of magnesium chloride for $26 a bag :laughing::laughing:


----------



## vlc

Mother Nature sucks right now


----------



## siteworkplus

went to move some stockpiles w/ the backhoe,and of course, a goiter the size of a volleyball on the rear tire

Thats 4 for 4... and the glass fell out of the drivers side mirror on the 2500 just for a little extra faK ewe

And its snowin like a beach right now

I got this...time for big boy pants


----------



## siteworkplus

Anyone know someone in Carlisle area that can help out my sister with ice dam issues?


----------



## ducaticorse

Weather next week looks interesting....


----------



## lucky921

Anyone near reading trying to see if they got snow I got a inch and half two here in Dracut


----------



## NAHA

My buddy told me 4 or 5 in for harverall


----------



## mwalsh9152

lucky921;1764904 said:


> Anyone near reading trying to see if they got snow I got a inch and half two here in Dracut


Im in wakefield, we got maybe 1/2-3/4" here, I went to the bank on the Reading line, and there was about the same there


----------



## vlc

Sweet! Got some snow relocating jobs on a couple of my lots Friday. Finally get to play with my new bobcat!


----------



## jandjcarpentry

ss502gmc;1764484 said:


> Anyone got any tips on getting some non deadbeat and non cheapskate resi's ? I'm starting to hate the general public!!!


It sometimes sucks doesn't it.


----------



## siteworkplus

jandjcarpentry;1765120 said:


> It sometimes sucks doesn't it.


No, it all the time sucks


----------



## ss502gmc

jandjcarpentry;1765120 said:


> It sometimes sucks doesn't it.


I got the big check I've been waiting for from January today so that's a relief but the resi's still suck. Even though I make it perfectly clear to them that during big storms like 12" + it's gonna be 2 pushes at least they are ok until they get a bill. Then they demand that I only come when the storms over but they gotta leave for work by 6am! Eff off!


----------



## vlc

siteworkplus;1765128 said:


> No, it all the time sucks


Agreed. But resi's are about 90% of my work. They pay pretty quick when threatened with stopped service or small claims court. It's all in the contract


----------



## jandjcarpentry

siteworkplus;1765128 said:


> No, it all the time sucks


This year I only have one dead beat. Won't b plowing them next year.


----------



## jandjcarpentry

ss502gmc;1765159 said:


> I got the big check I've been waiting for from January today so that's a relief but the resi's still suck. Even though I make it perfectly clear to them that during big storms like 12" + it's gonna be 2 pushes at least they are ok until they get a bill. Then they demand that I only come when the storms over but they gotta leave for work by 6am! Eff off!


Would never contract it that way. Plow per inch. No questions.


----------



## mulcahy mowing

Anyone else thinking about next year yet? I'm ready for some new opportunity!


----------



## Maleko

Gonna be a ice rink tomorrow morning


----------



## siteworkplus

mulcahy mowing;1765317 said:


> Anyone else thinking about next year yet? I'm ready for some new opportunity!


Hell ya!

I spent last week in CT getting a NOFA accreditation in organic land care with an emphasis in organic lawns

I've been moving dirt for 30 yrs and had no idea how little I knew about soil.
Some really cool **** (if your into trying to grow stuff) and potential to cash in on a huge emerging market with limited (for now) competition


----------



## theholycow

mulcahy mowing;1765317 said:


> Anyone else thinking about next year yet? I'm ready for some new opportunity!


Too busy working on this year.

Anyway, as far as I can tell this is the new normal. There now will be snow every day until the end of time. There's no point thinking about next year as distinct from this year, they're just going to run together anyway. The 365th storm of 2014 will continue into 2015.


----------



## siteworkplus

theholycow;1765364 said:


> Too busy working on this year.
> 
> Anyway, as far as I can tell this is the new normal. There now will be snow every day until the end of time. There's no point thinking about next year as distinct from this year, they're just going to run together anyway. The 365th storm of 2014 will continue into 2015.


Wow! you need to sit down for a minute


----------



## BillyRgn

My street is a sheet of ice, might be interesting in the morning


----------



## ducaticorse

siteworkplus;1765128 said:


> No, it all the time sucks


Thumbs Up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vlc

Out scraping and salting now. I was so close to having a normal nights sleep too...


----------



## mansf123

Well I'm completely out of salt....should be interesting in the morning


----------



## Bison

> Anyone got any tips on getting some non deadbeat and non cheapskate resi's ? I'm starting to hate the general public!!!


 It seems like the only thing people hate more then shoveling their driveways is paying for plowing. I only plow resi's , I do a solid dependable job at a reasonable price . I think ringing the doorbell with the latest bill in hand is the best . Never get upset . In 25 years I think I've been stiffed twice . That being said I usually fire a customer or two every spring to weed out the bigger offenders. I think a reputation of being a good plow guy but also someone who doesn't tolerate shenanagins is not the worst reputation to have.


----------



## mulcahy mowing

mansf123;1765588 said:


> Well I'm completely out of salt....should be interesting in the morning


I'm feeling for you guys right now it's slick, sand and pray for no slip and falls.


----------



## mwalsh9152

I dont try to carry a lot of customers, because this isnt my primary job. My two best and highest paying customers put their houses up for sale in the same week, one was under agreement in 3 days. One was always a little slow to pay, but never once complained about anything, and the other pays me cash every visit.


----------



## siteworkplus

Is it too early to start drinking?

inch of ice - no salt- short supply of ice melt for the walks

I'm buyin


----------



## nelandscaper

siteworkplus;1765793 said:


> Is it too early to start drinking?
> 
> inch of ice - no salt- short supply of ice melt for the walks
> 
> I'm buyin


It's never too early! Seriously, like we need any more reasons to drink!

I found five tons of salt last week for $120/ton and I'm almost out. Looks like it's gonna be an interesting week.


----------



## siteworkplus

magic salt @ $330per ton...makes $120 look like a bargain

Groundskeeper in ashland has the magic if anyone needs it and can justify the cost


----------



## ducaticorse

siteworkplus;1765833 said:


> magic salt @ $330per ton...makes $120 look like a bargain
> 
> Groundskeeper in ashland has the magic if anyone needs it and can justify the cost


I bought a yard (which as you know is more than a ton) of magic on Tuesday for 180. Where are you? Groundskeeper can suck a dik at that price. I have zero respect for price gouging retailers. ZERO


----------



## leigh

vlc;1765118 said:


> Sweet! Got some snow relocating jobs on a couple of my lots Friday. Finally get to play with my new bobcat!


Enjoy it while you can! It gets really old after 4-5k hours


----------



## unhcp

We got a quick blast of 3 inches yesterday, and I think it shocked a lot of people


When's the next one Kart? Maybe something Monday?


----------



## siteworkplus

ducaticorse;1765863 said:


> I bought a yard (which as you know is more than a ton) of magic on Tuesday for 180. Where are you? Groundskeeper can suck a dik at that price. I have zero respect for price gouging retailers. ZERO


in their defense, I think they are just passing on the price increase of the salt
they were able to find
A buddy sent 5 trlrs to bangor last week and now he cant even find any at any price...he doesnt care what it costs and is even willing to pay a finders fee, so im told
I've heard $250 a ton w 3 ton max
If you have any, I would'nt part with it..store it for next month


----------



## nepatsfan

leigh;1765902 said:


> Enjoy it while you can! It gets really old after 4-5k hours


HAHA....right. Seems cool at first


----------



## nepatsfan

siteworkplus;1765972 said:


> in their defense, I think they are just passing on the price increase of the salt
> they were able to find
> A buddy sent 5 trlrs to bangor last week and now he cant even find any at any price...he doesnt care what it costs and is even willing to pay a finders fee, so im told
> I've heard $250 a ton w 3 ton max
> If you have any, I would'nt part with it..store it for next month


I think they are passing on an increase and giving you a little something extra in the a$$. I found it for 160 a ton for straight salt delivered yesterday. I assume they buy it for less. People that have it are charging 250-300 or more a yard. So if you were buying it for 75 a ton before and selling it for between 110 and 130 a yard at a retail yard. It means they make between 35 and 55 a yard. So now that no one has it they need to make 90-140 a yard. Call it what you want, yeah they pay more but they are way over compensating.

I won't buy another thing ever from anyone pulling this sh$t


----------



## siteworkplus

yea you're probably right

can you still get more for $160

How close are they?


----------



## nepatsfan

delivered for a full load 22-24 tons....north shore.

Give me a call and I'll give you the guys number if you want it.


----------



## ducaticorse

siteworkplus;1765972 said:


> in their defense, I think they are just passing on the price increase of the salt
> they were able to find
> A buddy sent 5 trlrs to bangor last week and now he cant even find any at any price...he doesnt care what it costs and is even willing to pay a finders fee, so im told
> I've heard $250 a ton w 3 ton max
> If you have any, I would'nt part with it..store it for next month


I can get 10 yards of straight salt delivered right this moment for 89 a ton. People are fahking con artists is what it comes down to.


----------



## ducaticorse

nepatsfan;1766003 said:


> I think they are passing on an increase and giving you a little something extra in the a$$. I found it for 160 a ton for straight salt delivered yesterday. I assume they buy it for less. People that have it are charging 250-300 or more a yard. So if you were buying it for 75 a ton before and selling it for between 110 and 130 a yard at a retail yard. It means they make between 35 and 55 a yard. So now that no one has it they need to make 90-140 a yard. Call it what you want, yeah they pay more but they are way over compensating.
> 
> I won't buy another thing ever from anyone pulling this sh$t


Thumbs Up............................


----------



## MSsnowplowing

hold onto your hats, I think we are getting another 3-6 inches this sunday or monday.

Does anyone know the snowfall totals for the 15th for norwich, new london areas?

I usally use this : http://www.dotdata.ct.gov/WeatherRoundUp/wru_index.htm

Along with measuring but I lost my paper with my snowfall totals and that site has updated since the 5th.


----------



## nepatsfan

ducaticorse;1766053 said:


> I can get 10 yards of straight salt delivered right this moment for 89 a ton. People are fahking con artists is what it comes down to.


Hook me up- where? I want it


----------



## pats plowing

nepatsfan;1766064 said:


> Hook me up- where? I want it


I need it too. Everyone is out of ice melt sand salt mix I'm down to strait sand haven't been able to get any salt since mid January. Got one load in February full of chunks. Where is it 89 a ton? All I've heard is 160 with a three yard max. I'm in Worcester county


----------



## aclawn

MS snowplowing;1766059 said:


> hold onto your hats, I think we are getting another 3-6 inches this sunday or monday.
> 
> Does anyone know the snowfall totals for the 15th for norwich, new london areas?
> 
> I usally use this : http://www.dotdata.ct.gov/WeatherRoundUp/wru_index.htm
> 
> Along with measuring but I lost my paper with my snowfall totals and that site has updated since the 5th.


5.0" official


----------



## MSsnowplowing

aclawn;1766104 said:


> 5.0" official


thank you. :salute:


----------



## siteworkplus

pats plowing;1766074 said:


> I need it too. Everyone is out of ice melt sand salt mix I'm down to strait sand haven't been able to get any salt since mid January. Got one load in February full of chunks. Where is it 89 a ton? All I've heard is 160 with a three yard max. I'm in Worcester county


Whats that salt yard right near the "gentleman's" club?

I heard a minute ago that they had some or were getting some very soon


----------



## ducaticorse

nepatsfan;1766064 said:


> Hook me up- where? I want it


Ill PM you. Its out of Ipswich though, you'll probably have to bring your own truck.

Also, FYI, there is a massive restocking going on right now in the big yards. Things should be ok again in a few days. If you don't need it right this minute, best off to wait.


----------



## siteworkplus

nepatsfan;1766064 said:


> hook me up- where? I want it


x2!!!!!!!!


----------



## siteworkplus

ducaticorse;1766129 said:


> Ill
> 
> Also, FYI, there is a massive restocking going on right now in the big yards. Things should be ok again in a few days.
> 
> This is the first I'm hearing of this...Thumbs Up


----------



## siteworkplus

Top guy with state DPW is advising pushing back piles in anticipation for next wed....credible source, for what it's worth


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

This is nice to see for once...


----------



## MSsnowplowing

2006Sierra1500;1766175 said:


> This is nice to see for once...


You wait and see, this Sunday or Monday we are going to get between 3 and 6 inches of snow.

I found a great source and so far for the last 5 storms I knew about them 3 days before they hit, Even when the news was saying no snow.

So far batting 100 percent on when we are getting snow.


----------



## nepatsfan

ducaticorse;1766129 said:


> Ill PM you. Its out of Ipswich though, you'll probably have to bring your own truck.
> 
> Also, FYI, there is a massive restocking going on right now in the big yards. Things should be ok again in a few days. If you don't need it right this minute, best off to wait.


Ok pm me please. I'd rather not wait.


----------



## theholycow

siteworkplus;1765370 said:


> Wow! you need to sit down for a minute


You know what the really sad part is? I quit plowing for money years ago, I just plow my own yard now.



siteworkplus;1765793 said:


> Is it too early to start drinking?
> 
> inch of ice - no salt- short supply of ice melt for the walks
> 
> I'm buyin


Lay down an inch of sand with one of these:


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

theholycow;1766252 said:


> insert post here


Nice 'stache.


----------



## theholycow

2006Sierra1500;1766274 said:


> Nice 'stache.


:laughing:


----------



## siteworkplus

I quit plowing for money years ago too. The sad part is I just realized it today


----------



## CCL Landscaping

siteworkplus;1766411 said:


> I quit plowing for money years ago too. The sad part is I just realized it today


Bahahahaha


----------



## sthil1

Place in worcester @the train yard is dry. No salt pile there.The place across the street Worcester county yard waste may have some,but, he runs a small operation there and may only have mix. I drove by both this morning about 10 am.


----------



## vlc

siteworkplus;1766411 said:


> I quit plowing for money years ago too. The sad part is I just realized it today


Hahahahaha!!!!!!

Just saw this ad for salt on craigslist. Hope it helps. http://boston.craigslist.org/bmw/grd/4331647128.html


----------



## ss502gmc

I know there has been debate over this but how much does a yard of salt weigh? I always figured about a ton and never quite thought much more of it then that. I know moisture content counts into the equation also.


----------



## mulcahy mowing

Google knows all... Generally speaking, bulk deicing salt weighs about 80 lbs. per cubic foot translating to 2,160 lbs. per cubic yard or roughly 1 ton


----------



## RoseMan806

siteworkplus;1766152 said:


> Top guy with state DPW is advising pushing back piles in anticipation for next wed....credible source, for what it's worth


 Anyone hear of a possible big storm for Tuesday-Wednesday?


----------



## lucky921

RoseMan806;1767447 said:


> Anyone hear of a possible big storm for Tuesday-Wednesday?


There is threat for Sunday nite Monday and Wednesday  and next weekend so let's hope it all happens


----------



## lucky921

ducaticorse;1766129 said:


> Ill PM you. Its out of Ipswich though, you'll probably have to bring your own truck.
> 
> Also, FYI, there is a massive restocking going on right now in the big yards. Things should be ok again in a few days. If you don't need it right this minute, best off to wait.


Chelsea told my buddies it be a week or longer till they open to public again


----------



## Maine_Train

OT because it's not weather, etc., but SiteWorkPlus suggested posting this here in case any of you knew someone in the Rockland-Abington area who had a plow stolen, and hadn't seen this thread yet: http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=154157


----------



## ducaticorse

vlc;1766506 said:


> Hahahahaha!!!!!!
> 
> Just saw this ad for salt on craigslist. Hope it helps. http://boston.craigslist.org/bmw/grd/4331647128.html


I know him, hes been running that same add all season


----------



## ducaticorse

lucky921;1767471 said:


> Chelsea told my buddies it be a week or longer till they open to public again


They are looking good to be stocked in a few days.


----------



## AC2717

yeah I was thinking about tuesday-wednesday this morning as well


----------



## vlc

Well moving snow around with the bobcat wasn't as fun as I thought it would be. That T190 is definitely no Cadillac. You really feel every little bump in that thing. Oh well, at least I'm making money


----------



## harrison6jd

i also finished moving snow with the skid. 247b. everyone who watches says it lookls like so much fun but in the end, its work. when i play in my yard making snow ramps for the kids or digging worms and stuff like that its fun. evrything else is work. lots of hours this week in the truck and skid. pouring like mad here now.


----------



## leigh

Sweet! Got some snow relocating jobs on a couple of my lots Friday. Finally get to play with my new bobcat! 


leigh;1765902 said:


> Enjoy it while you can! It gets really old after 4-5k hours





vlc;1767996 said:


> Well moving snow around with the bobcat wasn't as fun as I thought it would be. That T190 is definitely no Cadillac. You really feel every little bump in that thing. Oh well, at least I'm making money


Wow that was fast! I thought you'd at least get a couple thousand hours in before insanity set in!


----------



## siteworkplus

The insanity set in the minute he said "Hey, I think I should get a Bobcat"


----------



## BBC co

anyone have a link to bernie


----------



## leigh

siteworkplus;1768022 said:


> The insanity set in the minute he said "Hey, I think I should get a Bobcat"


Tracked machine! wait till his fillings fall out and the hemorrhoids set in,ouch :crying:


----------



## jandjcarpentry

BBC co;1768027 said:


> anyone have a link to bernie


http://ow.ly/tSubx
Looking good


----------



## RoseMan806

jandjcarpentry;1768042 said:


> http://ow.ly/tSubx
> Looking good


Woah!

Saw this forecast yesterday, now its gone. Going to be interesting next week.


----------



## lucky921

ducaticorse;1767608 said:


> They are looking good to be stocked in a few days.


I heard as fast they get of the truck were taking out


----------



## lucky921

Here is Bernie's http://m.accuweather.com/en/weather-video/brutal-cold-and-snow-returns-next-week/2430839568001


----------



## vlc

leigh;1768030 said:


> Tracked machine! wait till his fillings fall out and the hemorrhoids set in,ouch :crying:


It hurts so good! Haha! I caved in and bought a 78" snow bucket about 1/3 the way into the job. The little dirt bucket was taking way too long and I couldn't handle much more of the jarring around. I have 2 more lots to do on Monday. Oh joy.


----------



## siteworkplus

It's just like hitting your balls with a hammer,... It feels so good when you stop


----------



## jimfrost

siteworkplus;1768261 said:


> It's just like hitting your balls with a hammer,... It feels so good when you stop


Hahahahahahah your making my old truck sound like a Cadillac


----------



## BBC co

lucky921;1768128 said:


> Here is Bernie's http://m.accuweather.com/en/weather-video/brutal-cold-and-snow-returns-next-week/2430839568001


http://m.accuweather.com/en/weather-video/brutal-cold-and-snow-returns-next-week/2430839568001
thanks dude (that sounded great) p.s KART where art uuuu

ya first year i was in the snow was in a bobcat and it was the last season in one ha. the worst is if u catch a paking space stop, or a curb. i got sent all around the bean town schools and a few places down 24 it suked, was sent to all places i nvr seen b4


----------



## Santry426

Our work machines have the solid rubber slick tires talk about a **** show trying to clear the jobsites


----------



## vlc

Haha that's got to be a challenge. 

Salted a couple lots this morning. Running low. Should I be panicking yet? Or are suppliers going to be restocking soon?


----------



## nepatsfan

vlc;1768446 said:


> Haha that's got to be a challenge.
> 
> Salted a couple lots this morning. Running low. Should I be panicking yet? Or are suppliers going to be restocking soon?


I would panic. The state has to release it before yards can buy it and they haven't yet. I salted this am too. Ducati are you gonna give me that name?


----------



## Santry426

I heard j.f price has strait salt in weymouth for 125


----------



## leigh

vlc;1768190 said:


> It hurts so good! Haha! I caved in and bought a 78" snow bucket about 1/3 the way into the job. The little dirt bucket was taking way too long and I couldn't handle much more of the jarring around. I have 2 more lots to do on Monday. Oh joy.


A little tip from a old pro! If you're just moving/stacking the snow toward curb line the hot ticket is the" slotted/corridor method" you'll be stacking 10' high with you're skid!


----------



## nepatsfan

Santry426;1768463 said:


> I heard j.f price has strait salt in weymouth for 125


I just called them, they said they wouldn't have any until at least 3/1 and he wasn't even sure about that.


----------



## vlc

leigh;1768467 said:


> A little tip from a old pro! If you're just moving/stacking the snow toward curb line the hot ticket is the" slotted/corridor method" you'll be stacking 10' high with you're skid!


Help a newbie out! What is this slotted/corridor method you speak of?


----------



## leigh

vlc;1768478 said:


> Help a newbie out! What is this slotted/corridor method you speak of?


I'm such a tease! Dig into snow bank and and toss(have to learn how to raise bucket and toss snow while moving forward to give it a little extra umph) snow over top of pile.Then keep digging and dumping forward.Use the full bucket to push the top over.Keep a verticle wall of show in front of you, dig in at ground level,lift up and push the top level back with full bucket.Toss snow in bucket over top,back up and repeat. When you finish your forward run( I've gone 50' or more) move over and repeat,but leave a foot or two of snow on the side.When you dig another "slot" the snow stays in front of you and doesn't spill over to the side.As you move sidewards down the line you can push these skinny rows of snow into the area that you still have to move.It will look like you used a loader to stack. A little confusing, should make a video!


----------



## vlc

leigh;1768495 said:


> I'm such a tease! Dig into snow bank and and toss(have to learn how to raise bucket and toss snow while moving forward to give it a little extra umph) snow over top of pile.Then keep digging and dumping forward.Use the full bucket to push the top over.Keep a verticle wall of show in front of you, dig in at ground level,lift up and push the top level back with full bucket.Toss snow in bucket over top,back up and repeat. When you finish your forward run( I've gone 50' or more) move over and repeat,but leave a foot or two of snow on the side.When you dig another "slot" the snow stays in front of you and doesn't spill over to the side.As you move sidewards down the line you can push these skinny rows of snow into the area that you still have to move.It will look like you used a loader to stack. A little confusing, should make a video!


Hmm I think I got it. I'll try it out tomorrow. I have a HUGE pile in a lot that needs to get pushed back/stacked.

Maybe I can build a snow ramp and stack even higher? I could make this fun.

Yesterday's job sucked because I had to carry it all around a corner into an alley type area and stack it in there.


----------



## leigh

vlc;1768502 said:


> Hmm I think I got it. I'll try it out tomorrow. I have a HUGE pile in a lot that needs to get pushed back/stacked.
> 
> Maybe I can build a snow ramp and stack even higher? I could make this fun.
> 
> Yesterday's job sucked because I had to carry it all around a corner into an alley type area and stack it in there.


With all the "idle time" you'll be spending in the machine you'll be inventing new methods constantly.The hard part is coming up with interesting names for them!


----------



## ss502gmc

nepatsfan;1768477 said:


> I just called them, they said they wouldn't have any until at least 3/1 and he wasn't even sure about that.


That sux, that's where I've been getting mine from and was planning on getting a load on Monday. I'm gonna be screwed because I'm completely out!! Has anyone tried Charlestown at the auto port?


----------



## lucky921

ss502gmc;1768752 said:


> That sux, that's where I've been getting mine from and was planning on getting a load on Monday. I'm gonna be screwed because I'm completely out!! Has anyone tried Charlestown at the auto port?


They shut down and disconnected there phone I was told


----------



## brimfield

4 hours today moving the piles with a loader. Got the piles 3 feet back from the sides and moved the old dump piles to make room for any incomming mess. Good melt today so everything looks cleared up.


----------



## vlc

Yeah, the melting today really helped. Ok bring on some more snow!


----------



## durafish

Where's kart? Haven't saw any post from him in awhile.


----------



## RoseMan806

durafish;1769107 said:


> Where's kart? Haven't saw any post from him in awhile.


I have been wondering the same. Looks like 1-2 for my area tomorrow(Rockland/Quincy) night and something coming for Wednesday.


----------



## lucky921

A few mets are thinking it will be a little more but they not really saying yet so I think it be more like 2-4 but who knows Wednsday looks good and something next weekend most are not giving numbers to we get just before storms know thing have been changing a lot
So they saying potential storms


----------



## aclawn

Not much of a event for us.Thumbs Up


----------



## fordtruck661

durafish;1769107 said:


> Where's kart? Haven't saw any post from him in awhile.


Still recovering, repairing and preparing for the next one. I know I am after day after day of storms I need a week to get ready for the next one lol


----------



## Maleko

Looks like a quick light inch of snow tonight for CT.


----------



## lucky921

http://www.northeastusweather.com/2014/02/23/potential-noreaster-middle-of-the-week/


----------



## BBC co

lucky921;1769567 said:


> http://www.northeastusweather.com/2014/02/23/potential-noreaster-middle-of-the-week/


----------



## nepatsfan

I like the track the gfs takes


----------



## RoseMan806

Not looking like much here for tonight. Weather channel is 80% confident for snow on the 4th. That's quite confident for over a week away.


----------



## vlc

Another fun day


----------



## BBC co

vlc;1769815 said:


> Another fun day


nice job


----------



## nepatsfan

vlc;1769815 said:


> Another fun day


Nice, what did you pay for the snow bucket? I have one but it's falling apart. How do the tracks work in the snow?


----------



## vlc

nepatsfan;1769831 said:


> Nice, what did you pay for the snow bucket? I have one but it's falling apart. How do the tracks work in the snow?


The bucket was $900 at brookside equipment in Phillipston. The tracks suck! Zero traction on ice. But if you're ever constipated, take thing for a spin. It'll shake the crap right out of you. Not sure if I should invest in polar tracks for next season, or studs, or even get these siped. I'll probably just deal with it. I don't plow with this, just load salt and stack snow.


----------



## NAHA

Local mets are saying ots. I wanna push snow


----------



## CashinH&P

vlc;1769815 said:


> Another fun day


You and me both guy. Been moving snow since friday! and before that we did 2 days of roof shoveling and raking. Still have 2 more days of push backs and I am done. I need a break.


----------



## vlc

Oh, and I used the corridor method here. Worked pissah!


----------



## vlc

CashinH&P;1769874 said:


> You and me both guy. Been moving snow since friday! and before that we did 2 days of roof shoveling and raking. Still have 2 more days of push backs and I am done. I need a break.


Roof shoveling is the WORST! Thankfully I finished those Friday.


----------



## CashinH&P

vlc;1769878 said:


> Roof shoveling is the WORST! Thankfully I finished those Friday.


They are the worst but people sure pay for it thats for sure.


----------



## vlc

True. I'm getting a good chunk of change for roof shoveling. I have a feeling I could be asking for more and they'll pay it too. It just SUCKS


----------



## vlc

NAHA;1769867 said:


> Local mets are saying ots. I wanna push snow


The mid-week storm?


----------



## jimfrost

NAHA;1769867 said:


> Local mets are saying ots. I wanna push snow


You talking about the storm midweek?


----------



## aclawn

I'm ready for this.Thumbs Up


----------



## vlc

aclawn;1769925 said:


> I'm ready for this.Thumbs Up


I've been ready since December!


----------



## myzx6

aclawn;1769925 said:


> I'm ready for this.Thumbs Up


The guy I used landscape for would tear me a new one if he pulled up to a house and I mowed lines like that, lol. He didn't care which direction I cut but lines HAD TO BE STRAIGHT


----------



## nepatsfan

myzx6;1769946 said:


> The guy I used landscape for would tear me a new one if he pulled up to a house and I mowed lines like that, lol. He didn't care which direction I cut but lines HAD TO BE STRAIGHT


we call those SNAKES!!Thumbs Up

I would tear a new one for those....to each his own but I would flip out. Beautiful lush lawn though


----------



## vlc

Love striping lawns
Is that straight enough? Haha


----------



## vlc

Ok I'm done


----------



## myzx6

vlc;1769989 said:


> Love striping lawns
> Is that straight enough? Haha


Do you use a striping kit or was that freshly fertilized, but ya those are some damn good lines and yes every lawn posted looks very healthy and very well taken care of


----------



## gtmustang00

vlc;1769989 said:


> Love striping lawns
> Is that straight enough? Haha


Could be a lil straighter!


----------



## aclawn

myzx6;1769946 said:


> The guy I used landscape for would tear me a new one if he pulled up to a house and I mowed lines like that, lol. He didn't care which direction I cut but lines HAD TO BE STRAIGHT


I was DUI that day! LOL


----------



## aclawn

Straight this day.LOL


----------



## eastcoastjava

Haha, you guys don't know what straight lines are until you've worked at a golf course. I remember mowing greens, apps, and fairways at like 4am basing my lines solely off of crappy headlights and dew on the grass. Gets even better when you double cut because there's no dew line so you go by impressions on the turf that you made on your previous pass. Mowing at a golf course is on a whole other level.


----------



## nepatsfan

aclawn;1770089 said:


> Straight this day.LOL
> View attachment 134287


I feel better now. Lazers not snakes!


----------



## Santry426

Boys enough of the grass talk this isn't lawnsite!


----------



## vlc

Ok. So what's going on for Wednesday?


----------



## mwalsh9152

channel 4 just said dusting to an inch north of Boston, and 1-2 south for Wednesday at this point


----------



## CCL Landscaping

Everything I'm seeing says salt run for those of us that still have it. 2 pieces of energy will not meet. Passing south in the mid Atlantic and ots. If for some reason it did ride the coast we might actually get something plowable


----------



## nepatsfan

Santry426;1770216 said:


> Boys enough of the grass talk this isn't lawnsite!


Plowsite police are out in full force. Keep in mind this is also weather discussion only. Nothing else. No equipment, no salt talk, nothing but weather. Bring up a new topic and start a new thread if you want to talk about anything but weather


----------



## nighthawk117

vlc;1770224 said:


> Ok. So what's going on for Wednesday?


Our locals said " winter weather " for Wednesday :laughing: The last two forecasts went like this......expect 5-8" and we got a dusting, we won't see any snow, just rain showers....in two hours we got 5".  freakin winners they are !


----------



## siteworkplus

nepatsfan;1770232 said:


> Plowsite police are out in full force.  Keep in mind this is also weather discussion only. Nothing else. No equipment, no salt talk, nothing but weather. Bring up a new topic and start a new thread if you want to talk about anything but weather


its getting colder

Hey Andy...?


----------



## quigleysiding

I like the pretty pictures.:laughing: Looks like its pretty much over for the year unless something changes. Time will tell. Going to be cold all week. Its going to be hard to take after the beautiful weekend we just had. I even have grass showing.


----------



## leigh

nepatsfan;1770232 said:


> Plowsite police are out in full force. Keep in mind this is also weather discussion only. Nothing else. No equipment, no salt talk, nothing but weather. Bring up a new topic and start a new thread if you want to talk about anything but weather


Thanks for reminder! I was wondering "weather"or not I should buy a new plow, also "weather" ford is a better truck than chevy. Any ideas how to restore my trucks "weathered " finish. A little off topic but it looks like weds storm is heading out to sea for those of us in swct.


----------



## aclawn

I start my weather discussion everyday with this first. lol


----------



## NAHA

Salt being offloaded in Chelsea time meow


----------



## BillyRgn

Anyone know where Kart is ??? I hope everything is ok haven't seen any post from him in a while


----------



## siteworkplus

BillyRgn;1770325 said:


> Anyone know where Kart is ??? I hope everything is ok haven't seen any post from him in a while


I was thinking same thing


----------



## aclawn

heading OTS ACCORDING TO GFS.:crying:


----------



## leigh

BillyRgn;1770325 said:


> Anyone know where Kart is ??? I hope everything is ok haven't seen any post from him in a while


Wife probably cut off his internet access.Felt neglected.He's king here but at home,who knows?:crying:


----------



## siteworkplus

leigh;1770368 said:


> Wife probably cut off his internet access.Felt neglected.He's king here but at home,who knows?:crying:


When my wife feels neglected, it isnt the internet she threatens to cut off


----------



## leigh

Hmmmmmm.. Age old predicament for the male species!


----------



## nepatsfan

siteworkplus;1770383 said:


> When my wife feels neglected, it isnt the internet she threatens to cut off


HAHAHA!:laughing::laughing: and yes Im ready for a - Thursday?


----------



## siteworkplus

nepatsfan;1770414 said:


> HAHAHA!:laughing::laughing: and yes Im ready for a - Thursday?


Done, your call on when & where

My apologies Andy, but I need to ask a non-weather related question to everyone

Are there any organic land/lawn care professionals out there?


----------



## leigh

siteworkplus;1770418 said:


> Done, your call on when & where
> 
> My apologies Andy, but I need to ask a non-weather related question to everyone
> 
> Are there any organic land/lawn care professionals out there?


"Lawn care professionals"? Isn't that an oxymoron? , so says the guy who hasn't cut the lawn in 30 years! I love my wife who loves her yard!


----------



## AlliedMike

So i am doing some model runs and i see a trend slightly to the north on this one. I am looking at somewhere between the 1 to 4 inch range for tomorrow night into wed


----------



## nepatsfan

leigh;1770270 said:


> Thanks for reminder! I was wondering "weather"or not I should buy a new plow, also "weather" ford is a better truck than chevy. Any ideas how to restore my trucks "weathered " finish. A little off topic but it looks like weds storm is heading out to sea for those of us in swct.


Haha:laughing:


----------



## Santry426

Karts been poking in on Facebook ..heard 2-5 for south shore Wednesday


----------



## aclawn




----------



## lucky921

leigh;1770368 said:


> Wife probably cut off his internet access.Felt neglected.He's king here but at home,who knows?:crying:


He been away and busy he might be back tonight


----------



## ducaticorse

Kart is fine, just a little smoked from this weekend.


----------



## lucky921

Herd Bernie's latest http://m.accuweather.com/en/weather-video/cold-week-but-will-it-be-stormy/2430839568001


----------



## vlc

Is 30,000 fliers in the mail too much? I'm trying to decide "weather" or not I went a little too crazy with the direct mailin thing...


----------



## CCL Landscaping

vlc;1770662 said:


> Is 30,000 fliers in the mail too much? I'm trying to decide "weather" or not I went a little too crazy with the direct mailin thing...


Well they say avg return is 2 to 3%. Can you handle 600 to 900 calls at one time?


----------



## ducaticorse

CCL Landscaping;1770686 said:


> Well they say avg return is 2 to 3%. Can you handle 600 to 900 calls at one time?


How much did that cost you?


----------



## vlc

CCL Landscaping;1770686 said:


> Well they say avg return is 2 to 3%. Can you handle 600 to 900 calls at one time?


Of course I can  I'd be happy with a 1% return. I want to expand big time this season. 


ducaticorse;1770689 said:


> How much did that cost you?


Only 950. I couldn't say no to that.


----------



## BBC co

lucky921;1770528 said:


> Herd Bernie's latest http://m.accuweather.com/en/weather-video/cold-week-but-will-it-be-stormy/2430839568001


ya grearth prog i got says nothing till maybe next tue wed


----------



## lucky921

BBC co;1770827 said:


> ya grearth prog i got says nothing till maybe next tue wed


There some talk of a big one soon so we will see miss on these small ones is ok hope it gets back to a good patten again


----------



## jimfrost

vlc;1770729 said:


> Only 950. I couldn't say no to that.


How'd you get that many printed, mailed and with postage for only 950?


----------



## Pinzgauer

leigh;1770270 said:


> Thanks for reminder! I was wondering "weather"or not I should buy a new plow, also "weather" ford is a better truck than chevy. Any ideas how to restore my trucks "weathered " finish. A little off topic but it looks like weds storm is heading out to sea for those of us in swct.


Not to be an idiot about it.... But it's "whether" or not


----------



## quigleysiding

Pinzgauer;1771042 said:


> Not to be an idiot about it.... But it's "whether" or not


This is the weather thread. We dont want to be off topic.


----------



## CCL Landscaping

jimfrost;1770938 said:


> How'd you get that many printed, mailed and with postage for only 950?


Good question. That didn't even cross my mind until now. That's 3 cents each


----------



## leigh

Pinzgauer;1771042 said:


> Not to be an idiot about it.... But it's "whether" or not


Sheesh! A little "play on words", "weather/whether", get it ? weather thread staying on topic.


----------



## Pinzgauer

quigleysiding;1771050 said:


> This is the weather thread. We dont want to be off topic.


Let's leave it up to the moderator whether this was weather related or not. ;-)


----------



## vlc

CCL Landscaping;1771055 said:


> Good question. That didn't even cross my mind until now. That's 3 cents each


Money mailer. It goes in an envelope with a bunch of other fliers/coupons to cut costs. They claim to have a 98% open rate. I'll let you know how it works out. I know I open it every month and keep all the pizza place's coupons


----------



## CCL Landscaping

vlc;1771111 said:


> Money mailer. It goes in an envelope with a bunch of other fliers/coupons to cut costs. They claim to have a 98% open rate. I'll let you know how it works out. I know I open it every month and keep all the pizza place's coupons


Yes def let me know.


----------



## CCL Landscaping

More loader work today. "We thought it would melt"


----------



## vlc

CCL Landscaping;1771120 said:


> More loader work today. "We thought it would melt"


Haha I have one more today. I've been saying that for the past week...


----------



## quigleysiding

Pinzgauer;1771075 said:


> Let's leave it up to the moderator whether this was weather related or not.
> 
> ;-)


 :waving: So hows the snow looking up your way? I"m going to killington next week for a few days. Went last month it wasn"t to good. It's mostly melted here.


----------



## AC2717

something brewing for next Monday 03/03/14


----------



## unhcp

AC2717;1771362 said:


> something brewing for next Monday 03/03/14


Hopefully get a few more that is for sure!


----------



## CCL Landscaping

I need 4-5 more storms 8 would be better. Hahaha


----------



## lucky921

Here a look into next week

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/438389598100529152


----------



## ss502gmc

So I'm officially screwed now by the salt crisis, the one place that had some reserves are out and aren't getting anymore because of the price gouging! This is crap and now I hope it doesn't snow at all, I can't even get 50/50 mix


----------



## fordtruck661

lucky921;1771449 said:


> Here a look into next week
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/438389598100529152


Thats what the models have been doing all year. They look huge a week out and then the go out to sea. They were saying last week that the NE was going to get a big storm tonight look now all we are getting is a dusting. I hope for maybe 2 more small 6" storms for the end of the month and then Im good.


----------



## TJS

We need one big crippling storm then i am good. Not this candy pansy girly stuff.


----------



## siteworkplus

ss502gmc;1771474 said:


> So I'm officially screwed now by the salt crisis, the one place that had some reserves are out and aren't getting anymore because of the price gouging! This is crap and now I hope it doesn't snow at all, I can't even get 50/50 mix


straight sand+ magic liquid is better than nothing & should/might cover you liability wise


----------



## vlc

Magic Sand... I like it!


----------



## lucky921

There are some good mets talking about a big one the Mjo in 8 which it hasn't been all winter and it favors a good northeast snow storm they haven't said when yet but march is going to be above average snow and below average temps so we will see


----------



## BBC co

ya the first week of march is looking pretty good 

ss502gmc didnt some one say jf price in weymouth would have it march 1st in here they are in my area i dont buy bulk tho i see them out all the time worth a call


----------



## lucky921

Here Bernie's Vidio http://m.accuweather.com/en/weather-video/looking-ahead-snowice-plains/2430839568001?channel=top_story


----------



## ss502gmc

BBC co;1771610 said:


> ya the first week of march is looking pretty good
> 
> ss502gmc didnt some one say jf price in weymouth would have it march 1st in here they are in my area i dont buy bulk tho i see them out all the time worth a call


Yea I am gonna call them in the morning as there my last hope even though the last load I got from there had more water then salt I think but it's worth a shot!


----------



## lucky921

ss502gmc;1771730 said:


> Yea I am gonna call them in the morning as there my last hope even though the last load I got from there had more water then salt I think but it's worth a shot!


You try Chelsea was told another load came in Sunday or momday


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN

Called Eastern Salt in Chelsea today and was told that they are not selling salt to contractors until the second week in March they are still filling orders for city and towns in Ma.


----------



## lucky921

That sucks about the salt Here a look for Monday A few snow events on the horizon – so here are the details. A weak wave brings clouds and scattered snow showers on Wednesday. Not a big deal, with a coating to 2″ expected. With temperatures mainly in the 20s it should have no issues sticking. But at least the wind won’t be as bad as it has been the last couple of days.

On Thursday and Arctic Front will cross, and it looks fairly potent. There should be a good batch of squalls and snow showers along it, which will come through during the afternoon. We’ll have to keep a close eye on this one as any burst of heavy snow in the vicinity of commute time can bring all sorts of headaches.

Behind that front is more brutally cold air. No snow in the forecast Friday, but it’s the coldest day of the week with highs not leaving the 10s for higher elevations and low 20s elsewhere. It’s not quite record breaking, but it’s close to the 19º record ‘low max’ for the date, set over 130 years ago. And Friday night is the coldest night of the week, with many towns dipping subzero and the rest generally in the single digits. Stock up on red wine for your Friday night plans!

More flurries will likely be in the air on Saturday, but no big deal for those traveling or heading out and about. On Sunday a boundary will start to set up shop across the region, and areas of light snow are looking like a pretty good bet at this point. We won’t be into the meat and potatoes of a storm, but we’ll have to monitor the snow chances here to see if they’ll have a significant impact on travel and plans.

The next ‘big’ storm potential comes on Monday, but the details are still fuzzy. It appears a juicy storm will be forming in the Deep South along a boundary of more frigid Arctic air and warm Gulf of Mexico air. A warm front will extend into New England from this, and moisture will focus along it. This one won’t be a big Nor’easter or coastal event, but more of an overrunning setup. That means mild/moist air flowing over the top of cold air at the surface, forcing it to rise, condense, and voila, snow!

The main question marks for this one are 1) where does the boundary set up and 2) how much moisture are we talkin? Those are the details we’ll be working out as we get closer. So don’t go canceling any plans yet, but be wary that we may be shoveling quite a bit again come the start of next week. On March 3rd no less! Behind this potential snow is more cold air, which looks like it’ll be around for all of next week too.

Share this:More Sharing Services Share on facebook Share on twitter Share on email
0


----------



## ss502gmc

Saw an add on Craigslist someone selling bulk salt for $350/ton out of boxborough, are you kidding me??? A guy I talked to today said places like Chelsea are also going way up on price when they do sell to us again. I'm gonna lose my shirt and pants on this one. This is unreal. My uncle who plows and salts for the state said the amount of salt they make him put down is absurd. 40 tons in one storm for the HOV lane in Boston going into Logan.


----------



## BBC co

ya this was no surprise coming i seen in the southern states the panic and fact guys were coming up here for it long ago, whats worse is march may be the worst month yet ha


----------



## vlc

I've got enough for 2 more events. I'm f'ed


----------



## Pinzgauer

quigleysiding;1771142 said:


> :waving: So hows the snow looking up your way? I"m going to killington next week for a few days. Went last month it wasn"t to good. It's mostly melted here.


See for yourself. This is a driveway I was called in to clear this past Sunday.


----------



## CCL Landscaping

Pinzgauer;1772079 said:


> See for yourself. This is a driveway I was called in to clear this past Sunday.


Did they not plow or leave their house all year!?! You couldn't pay me enough to try to push a truck through that. Loader or nothing


----------



## Pinzgauer

Vacation home ..... 2 weeks worth ..... before that they blew it themselves every weekend ..... but I guess got sick of it.


----------



## quigleysiding

Pinzgauer;1772079 said:


> See for yourself. This is a driveway I was called in to clear this past Sunday.


Thanks Looks good . I had a drive like that a few weeks back. Hadn"t been done all year. Fun Fun.


----------



## siteworkplus

not worth the $3500 tranny you're gonna smoke


----------



## leigh

Isn't that a "light " snowfall for Vermont? Looks like a 40$ push payup


----------



## siteworkplus

It's a vacation home...Just answering the phone should be $40


----------



## theholycow

siteworkplus;1772139 said:


> not worth the $3500 tranny you're gonna smoke


I know this idea is universally reviled by Plowsite users, but 4LO will ease the strain on your transmission...


----------



## lucky921

Bernie say hole lot of moisture in Monday storm Here another look



__ https://www.facebook.com/eastcoastweatherworks/posts/772495226111782


----------



## siteworkplus

john deere in hudson has peladow today and puremelt tomorrow


----------



## jimfrost

After the season I'm looking to sell or part out my 97 f250 light duty with 7.5' fisher mm1 plow and new bf Goodrich all terrain tires if anyone on here is interested figured I'd throw it up here before I shop it around on craigs and around town


----------



## AC2717

jimfrost;1772422 said:


> After the season I'm looking to sell or part out my 97 f250 light duty with 7.5' fisher mm1 plow and new bf Goodrich all terrain tires if anyone on here is interested figured I'd throw it up here before I shop it around on craigs and around town


Got photos?
Pm me
Thanks


----------



## jimfrost

AC2717;1772437 said:


> Got photos?
> Pm me
> Thanks


 I'll take some after work


----------



## lucky921

Here is one look at the storm for Monday time frame they are talking long deration storm most met calling it a major storm https://www.facebook.com/theWeatherboy/posts/10153952840235122:0


----------



## chrisf250

315 a ton for straight salt. Quoted from a yard, is that the record so far?


----------



## lucky921

chrisf250;1772495 said:


> 315 a ton for straight salt. Quoted from a yard, is that the record so far?


That crazy hope people don't use these places that are robing guys with this salt shortage


----------



## ducaticorse

chrisf250;1772495 said:


> 315 a ton for straight salt. Quoted from a yard, is that the record so far?


I got 325 from marignettis in Woburn lol... I could tell he was embarrassed. Said he had to get it from somewhere out of state.


----------



## chrisf250

ducaticorse;1772508 said:


> I got 325 from marignettis in Woburn lol... I could tell he was embarrassed. Said he had to get it from somewhere out of state.


Ha that'a where it was from I must have misheard after I heard the 3. 2 weeks ago it was 225 when it was being trucked from Portland Maine.


----------



## ducaticorse

chrisf250;1772512 said:


> Ha that'a where it was from I must have misheard after I heard the 3. 2 weeks ago it was 225 when it was being trucked from Portland Maine.


Yeah, I was quoted 225 last week, then knucklehead calls me yesterday and tells me now its a hundo more. I said, "let me be clear here, you did say $325, correct?" And sure as chite he did.


----------



## ss502gmc

Am I the only one that won't make any money at these prices or even lose money? I remember 2 or 3 years ago at the port in Charlestown where I hauled cars to were out of room to stock pile the salt and had to start a second pile. I'm gonna have to go the straight sand route I guess even though my tailgate spreader don't like it one bit when it's wet. Unless I get a small amount of salt to mix myself. I been doing snow for 15 years and never been through this before....


----------



## CashinH&P

Im swiching to straight sand for the rest of the year I think. My supplier cant get salt until the second week in march. And he said he isnt sure what the price will end up being when and if he can still get it in March like they are saying. I called all the accounts and explained the situation and evey one seems to understands.


----------



## ducaticorse

Next year I am going to stockpile again. Last year was the first year, and I totally took it for granted. I was gtg all season since my yard is a stones throw from Charlestown. But boy, now that the rug is pulled out, I stay up late at night worrying.


----------



## CCL Landscaping

ducaticorse;1772622 said:


> Next year I am going to stockpile again. Last year was the first year, and I totally took it for granted. I was gtg all season since my yard is a stones throw from Charlestown. But boy, now that the rug is pulled out, I stay up late at night worrying.


I feel the same way


----------



## timmy1

SUN INTO MON NIGHT...
AS MENTIONED ABOVE...THERE IS INCREASING CONFIDENCE OF A
POTENTIAL WINTER STORM. IT BEGINS WITH A COLD FRONT WHICH WILL SAG
S ACROSS THE REGION THROUGH THE DAY SUN. MODEST MID LVL F-GEN WILL
COMBINE WITH INCREASING LOW-MID LVL MOISTURE TO YIELD SOME LIGHT
SNOWS DURING THE DAY...SETTLING OFF THE S COAST SUN NIGHT. A FEW
SPOTS OF RAIN MAY MIX IN S OF THE MASS PIKE AS RETURN FLOW AND
WARM ADVECTION MAY YIELD SOME SFC TEMPS A FEW DEGREES ABOVE
FREEZING BY SUN AFTERNOON.
THIS COULD BE A PROLONGED EVENT...IF IT
IS THE SUPPRESSED SOLUTION...AS IT WOULD BE A SERIES OF
SHORTWAVES WITH CONTINUOUS BANDING OF SNOW ESPECIALLY FOR CT/RI
AND SRN MA. THE ECMWF SOLUTION IS HARDER HITTING AND FASTER MOVING
BUT WOULD BRING MORE SNOW TO INTERIOR MA AND SRN NH. WILL MAINTAIN
LIKELY POPS GIVEN THE RISING CONFIDENCE...WITH DEFERENCE TOWARD
THE COLDER SOLUTION...SUGGESTING LESS CHANCE FOR RAIN/ICE TO MIX
IN. AS MENTIONED IN THE MODEL DISCUSSION ABOVE...WILL CONTINUE TO
MONITOR AS THE SHORTWAVES INVOLVED BECOME BETTER SAMPLED. THIS
COULD BE A MODERATE-HIGH IMPACT EVENT FOR SOME AREAS OF SRN NEW
ENGLAND...AFFECTING AT LEAST TWO /IF NOT 3 IF THE GFS SERIES OF
WAVES VERIFIES/ SUCCESSIVE COMMUTES.
-noaa


----------



## lucky921

Here Bernie's new Vidio http://m.accuweather.com/en/weather...ming-to-midwe/2430839568001?channel=top_story


----------



## BillyRgn

I grabbed 24.5 tons of sand/salt from Gateway on Monday. I thought I was never going to have to run it again but what are you gonna do. I can't keep running down there for two tons of salt at a time. I still have about 8 tons of salt but that's it. I did get a quote for bulk salt delivered to me today for $225 per ton, I saw an add on craigslist for salt, guy emailed me and said they are a trucking company, 225 delivered and they are coming out of Ohio. I'm not interested at that price but if anyone is let me know and I will give you the info, just to be clear I do not know the person and I only found them threw an ad on craigslist but if it helps you out let me know


----------



## ducaticorse

Monday is looking like a boomer for ct/ny. Hoping it slides north some and devastates coastal MA. I need a tier 4 storm to finish up the season with.


----------



## jimfrost

ducaticorse;1772785 said:


> Monday is looking like a boomer for ct/ny. Hoping it slides north some and devastates coastal MA. I need a tier 4 storm to finish up the season with.


Agreed one more good one would really help


----------



## vlc

jimfrost;1772788 said:


> Agreed one more good one would really help


But one that's 50* the day after so we don't have to salt


----------



## jimfrost

vlc;1772801 said:


> But one that's 50* the day after so we don't have to salt


Hahah even better one more big storm and then spring starts right after


----------



## BBC co

siteworkplus;1772139 said:


> not worth the $3500 tranny you're gonna smoke


i price it all for the worst or i stay home


----------



## mansf123

I'm ready for one or two more big ones then bring on spring. Its safe to say it has been a good year. The thing that was good about this year was consistensy. We have had pretty much one event per week since the start of December. Even though we had a lot of snow last year most of it came in one storm ( memo). At this point in the year I don't want to bother with those 3 hour snow storms.


----------



## eastcoastjava

Go big or go home on the next storm, I need a solid 18 to 24 hour plus storm to pay off my medical bills. Can't wait to master the plowing with one hand thing, my right arm is casted up like a baseball bat and tossed in a sling.


----------



## lucky921

There is 3 more after this Mondays storm there one for next Friday I've model showing 2 1/2 inches of liquid


----------



## aclawn

Wow on the news,Cleveland,Ohio Salt Mine running 24/7/365 pumping out 16,500 tons of salt a day and can't keep up with demand.One of the worker said never seen this before.


----------



## BillyRgn

The salt institute still claims there's no shortage they seemed to hint that it was poor mid season ordering and unrealistic expectations on delivery times


----------



## stg454

I wouldn't mind a few more storms either, but after last weekends weather maybe not!

I've decided to sell my 2001 Dodge 2500. I have it listed in the used equipment section on the site if anyone is interested.


----------



## ducaticorse

eastcoastjava;1772878 said:


> Go big or go home on the next storm, I need a solid 18 to 24 hour plus storm to pay off my medical bills. Can't wait to master the plowing with one hand thing, my right arm is casted up like a baseball bat and tossed in a sling.


Are you a local to Boston tree guy?


----------



## ss502gmc

I should have asked Santa for some salt for Xmas...


----------



## leigh

Snow, no snow,4 inches, 10 inches,heavy,dry and powdery. I really don't care at this point! We've been out so much we can do it in our sleep! More money,grab it while you can! Enough salt for 2 more storms,3 if I prioritize.I really would like this to end, but it is what it is! Over 30"s for me just in Feb.Started billing and I'm shocked at the totals, more$ than that 38" blizzard last year! Latest I've heard for mon is 5-8", at this early time basically meaningless.


----------



## quigleysiding

I sent out bills last week.Theres nothing better than a storm on the way to get them to send out the checks. payup


----------



## eastcoastjava

ducaticorse;1773087 said:


> Are you a local to Boston tree guy?


More or less. I just do small stuff from time to time with my buddy,but haven't been doing much work because I just had surgery on my wrist. But my old man used have his company that had a large customer base, but he blew out both his shoulders and subs all his work to two main companies that have full crane crews.


----------



## ducaticorse

eastcoastjava;1773204 said:


> More or less. I just do small stuff from time to time with my buddy,but haven't been doing much work because I just had surgery on my wrist. But my old man used have his company that had a large customer base, but he blew out both his shoulders and subs all his work to two main companies that have full crane crews.


We just bought a small 25T. We'd LOVE some sub work! Things are good though, we are staying busy. I just like meeting new people in my area. Do you climb?

I read about you detonating your wrist, sorry to hear that. Hope for a fast recovery!


----------



## unhcp

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weath...rm-midwest-to/2430839568001?channel=top_story

Could go to our south


----------



## ducaticorse

unhcp;1773366 said:


> http://www.accuweather.com/en/weath...rm-midwest-to/2430839568001?channel=top_story
> 
> Could go to our south


Monday's storm just took a dump for MA. To be continued.


----------



## AC2717

ducaticorse;1773405 said:


> Monday's storm just took a dump for MA. To be continued.


Dump as right on us (MA)
Or see ya bye


----------



## nepatsfan

I hope it's wrong but I am seeing dump right on us


----------



## ss502gmc

For anyone that might care, I just called JF Price in weymouth and was told that they aren't getting any salt at all. The state and municipals has claimed all remaining salt at the salt companies like Chelsea and Charlestown. There's a possibility of getting a little after 3/15 but don't count on it. But they do have treated sand for $46/ton. I have to go do spot checks on a couple lots now because my buddy sent me a pic with 3" of snow on his driveway in the same area.


----------



## ducaticorse

AC2717;1773437 said:


> Dump as right on us (MA)
> Or see ya bye


As in C-ya-bye


----------



## eastcoastjava

ducaticorse;1773301 said:


> We just bought a small 25T. We'd LOVE some sub work! Things are good though, we are staying busy. I just like meeting new people in my area. Do you climb?
> 
> I read about you detonating your wrist, sorry to hear that. Hope for a fast recovery!


I was starting to get into climbing, but after this accident I think I'm done. I'm going back to school next year for marine engineering so hopefully my days of tree work will only be for fun as a groundsman. Don't get me wrong though I love it, but i would much rather sit in an engine room on a ship and get payed O.T. To watch gauges.


----------



## ducaticorse

eastcoastjava;1773518 said:


> I was starting to get into climbing, but after this accident I think I'm done. I'm going back to school next year for marine engineering so hopefully my days of tree work will only be for fun as a groundsman. Don't get me wrong though I love it, but i would much rather sit in an engine room on a ship and get payed O.T. To watch gauges.


I have 2 close friends that went to MMA. They love their jobs


----------



## ducaticorse

ss502gmc;1773476 said:


> For anyone that might care, I just called JF Price in weymouth and was told that they aren't getting any salt at all. The state and municipals has claimed all remaining salt at the salt companies like Chelsea and Charlestown. There's a possibility of getting a little after 3/15 but don't count on it. But they do have treated sand for $46/ton. I have to go do spot checks on a couple lots now because my buddy sent me a pic with 3" of snow on his driveway in the same area.


Treated sand? That is fahkin ********.


----------



## eastcoastjava

Yea my brother went there, along with a lot of his friends. 6 figure jobs upon graduation and that's the low end most chief engineers make around 200k for easy work 8 months a year, just takes time to get there.


----------



## ramair2k

Yep, local Mets are saying the storm will stay south with places south of the Ma Pike getting the brunt of it. From what they were saying, doesn't even look like a 6" storm at this point anymore. obviously subject to change as its 4 days out.


----------



## ducaticorse

ramair2k;1773541 said:


> Yep, local Mets are saying the storm will stay south with places south of the Ma Pike getting the brunt of it. From what they were saying, doesn't even look like a 6" storm at this point anymore. obviously subject to change as its 4 days out.


Anything over 1 inch is a full push for me!!!! Sukas!


----------



## ducaticorse

eastcoastjava;1773531 said:


> Yea my brother went there, along with a lot of his friends. 6 figure jobs upon graduation and that's the low end most chief engineers make around 200k for easy work 8 months a year, just takes time to get there.


6 figure/8 months, you make it sound like a 9-5 job!! When youre on a boat your logging 80+ hour work weeks easy no OT and if your marriage isn't solid, half that time there's a guy nailing your wife in your own bed. Im not knocking it, but its not like you're making hit singles and banging the cover of VS mags at your will!!!


----------



## ss502gmc

ducaticorse;1773530 said:


> Treated sand? That is fahkin ********.


I agree! My usual supplier was charging $60/yard for 50/50 mix which is prob closer to 2 tons but I've watched them mix it with a skid so I know it was a good salt mix but there completely out and only have straight sand left which is useless. So I'm gonna have no choice, unless someone else has something but at this point it's about liability over profit. My lots already look like the beach and I just dumped even more over the inch of snow we just got. The other side of town got 2.5-3" out of the squalls. I'm gonna follow a town truck with a broom and shovel pretty soon lol


----------



## ducaticorse

ss502gmc;1773573 said:


> I agree! My usual supplier was charging $60/yard for 50/50 mix which is prob closer to 2 tons but I've watched them mix it with a skid so I know it was a good salt mix but there completely out and only have straight sand left which is useless. So I'm gonna have no choice, unless someone else has something but at this point it's about liability over profit. My lots already look like the beach and I just dumped even more over the inch of snow we just got. The other side of town got 2.5-3" out of the squalls. I'm gonna follow a town truck with a broom and shovel pretty soon lol


LOLOLOL... Yeah, treated sand is going to clump and just eff everything up in the spreaders. Whoever thought of that idea needs a bat upside the head. Do you have cleanups written into your contracts? 100% sand is going to SUCK to sweep up and dispose of.


----------



## siteworkplus

ducaticorse;1773611 said:


> LOLOLOL... Yeah, treated sand is going to clump and just eff everything up in the spreaders. Whoever thought of that idea needs a bat upside the head. Do you have cleanups written into your contracts? 100% sand is going to SUCK to sweep up and dispose of.


I'm gonna have to respectfully disagree with you there, Ducati

I've been using treated sand with a 25-30% salt mix for the last month

Not ideal, but have had no issues with the spreader..A salt dogg 2000 with an auger

It keeps the sand from freezing and provides a residual on the lots

My lots were 70% bare with these passing flurries but my walks needed to be treated,with the exception of where I sprayed the magic yesterday as a precaution

Better than straight sand IMO... 2cents


----------



## ss502gmc

ducaticorse;1773611 said:


> LOLOLOL... Yeah, treated sand is going to clump and just eff everything up in the spreaders. Whoever thought of that idea needs a bat upside the head. Do you have cleanups written into your contracts? 100% sand is going to SUCK to sweep up and dispose of.


No I'm not responsible for clean ups although some have asked me in the past and I've done it, wasn't too bad though, I used a buddies walk behind blower made some piles shoveled it into the truck and used it as fill in my back yard. My biggest lot is 3/4 acre so not too bad. Don't know what the going rate is on that stuff but I was content afterwards.


----------



## ducaticorse

siteworkplus;1773646 said:


> I'm gonna have to respectfully disagree with you there, Ducati
> 
> I've been using treated sand with a 25-30% salt mix for the last month
> 
> Not ideal, but have had no issues with the spreader..A salt dogg 2000 with an auger
> 
> It keeps the sand from freezing and provides a residual on the lots
> 
> My lots were 70% bare with these passing flurries but my walks needed to be treated,with the exception of where I sprayed the magic yesterday as a precaution
> 
> Better than straight sand IMO... 2cents


 A 30% salt/sand mix is FAR DIFFERENT than 100% sand treated with a liquid!! Imagine WET SAND RUNNING THROUGH YOUR SPREADER. Unless you run different spreaders than I do it doesn't work too well, spread patterns SUCK. Also, MAGIC or ICE BE GONE MAGIC has a synergistic effect when applied to salt, enhancing its normal effect. Sand does nothing but add traction in its natural form, it doesn't melt anything. Treating sand just makes it a carrier to the MAGIC, at that point you may as well spray straight magic and spare yourself the clean up costs at the end of the season. I dunno man, seems like grasping at straws to me. But desperate times call for desperate measures.


----------



## quigleysiding

We use sand and salt mix around here all the time. Works fine in the spreader. I wouldn't leave it in there over night but as long as you spit it right out its fine. Never used straight sand. Closest place to get straight salt is $160 a yard . That was before this shortage. Sand and salt mix is $65 yard.
State even uses sand and salt. First load they give us when we go out is straight after that its mix. Sometimes you can beg the loader guy and get a hot load.


----------



## BBC co

i just skimmed the sand issue, there is a reason the state took the salt and has switched to just salt & brine cause (the melting coverage > sand) sand is a usless mess as in plowed and blown off traffic lanes. treated sand was addressed and mix imo u might as well just make a add of c list paying top $ for salt imo gl guys 

band together imo. this place is a gold mine country wide of connections find a big load no matter the cost and split it u may make out in the end, who cares as long as its done right and sand is not right

weather let me look at grearth see what it says been a few since i looked


----------



## ducaticorse

quigleysiding;1773656 said:


> We use sand and salt mix around here all the time. Works fine in the spreader. I wouldn't leave it in there over night but as long as you spit it right out its fine. Never used straight sand. Closest place to get straight salt is $160 a yard . That was before this shortage. Sand and salt mix is $65 yard.
> State even uses sand and salt. First load they give us when we go out is straight after that its mix. Sometimes you can beg the loader guy and get a hot load.


No one is reading what I'm saying. No salt sand mix. Straight, wet, sand only=SUCK


----------



## quigleysiding

Oh you mean MUD . When I first started they didn"t have a salt barn. We used to get mud all the time. It sucked


----------



## nepatsfan

I seriously hope you're all right about us getting nothing but Bernie Rayno disagrees as of now.

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weath...-storm-plains/2430839568001?channel=top_story

What happened to Kart did his wife tell him it's her or plowsite or something?


----------



## BBC co

well if bernie belives i belive unless kart says its ots we may be screwed

the salt issue, i brought it up wayyy bak cause down south guys were chatting on here and driving to go get it but if u found it in mass bulk overpriced who gives a **** if u make less if a few of u split a load if i needed it i'd buy it out of arizona if i had to sand is a joke


----------



## Fisher II

Seems Mondays storm is being pushed south of Boston.....2-5 for us with the higher amount towards the cape.


----------



## vlc

I'm down for splitting a load, if anyone's interested. If someone has the space to have a trailer load or 2 dumped, we can divvy it up there


----------



## iContact

BBC co;1773662 said:


> i just skimmed the sand issue, there is a reason the state took the salt and has switched to just salt & brine cause (the melting coverage > sand) sand is a usless mess as in plowed and blown off traffic lanes. treated sand was addressed and mix imo u might as well just make a add of c list paying top $ for salt imo gl guys
> 
> band together imo. this place is a gold mine country wide of connections find a big load no matter the cost and split it u may make out in the end, who cares as long as its done right and sand is not right
> 
> weather let me look at grearth see what it says been a few since i looked


I have attached a pdf from ConnDOT Commisioner James Redeker where he explains and supports why DOT uses salt over sand. Written a month ago.

For everyone's edification:


----------



## iContact

Also............:


----------



## nepatsfan

I gotta do snow removal today in my skidsteer with no cab.......I hate snow


----------



## ColliganLands

nepatsfan;1774114 said:


> I gotta do snow removal today in my skidsteer with no cab.......I hate snow


strap a propane heater to that badboy! i guess our hate of snow is just making it snow more and more maybe we should have been talking about how much we love snow at dunks last time haha.
if you ever need another truck for removals let me know


----------



## vlc

nepatsfan;1774114 said:


> I gotta do snow removal today in my skidsteer with no cab.......I hate snow


I need a door for mine. Sucks when a bunch of snow falls and covers my legs. Especially with foot controls


----------



## nepatsfan

ColliganLands;1774121 said:


> strap a propane heater to that badboy! i guess our hate of snow is just making it snow more and more maybe we should have been talking about how much we love snow at dunks last time haha.
> if you ever need another truck for removals let me know


Haha..will do. I have a heater- just no door. I had a vinyl cab that was annihilated in a storm.

Ill let you know but I do as little removal as possible. We had a few parking lots that were totally stuffed that I was waiting to see if we got more snow for. With the snow coming monday I went to them and told them we gotta do it. Ill be out from 10am to probably midnight dealing with this BS. blood money


----------



## ColliganLands

nepatsfan;1774129 said:


> Haha..will do. I have a heater- just no door. I had a vinyl cab that was annihilated in a storm.
> 
> Ill let you know but I do as little removal as possible. We had a few parking lots that were totally stuffed that I was waiting to see if we got more snow for. With the snow coming monday I went to them and told them we gotta do it. Ill be out from 10am to probably midnight dealing with this BS. blood money


blood money is right thats for sure.. im not excited for the snow monday at all.. definately let me know if you ever need anything that 550 just sits unless the town calls us out cant do much residential with a 10ft blade on the front


----------



## TJS

iContact;1774108 said:


> I have attached a pdf from ConnDOT Commisioner James Redeker where he explains and supports why DOT uses salt over sand. Written a month ago.
> 
> For everyone's edification:


Also, what kills me they are going to do a study now on corrosion effects. Really, wtf, just another waste of tax payers money. That liquid Mag. chloride is really bad.


----------



## BillyRgn

TJS;1774135 said:


> Also, what kills me they are going to do a study now on corrosion effects. Really, wtf, just another waste of tax payers money. That liquid Mag. chloride is really bad.


I agree, anyone want to see how corrosive that stuff is ? Come to my shop and look at the pile of rotted out brake lines and the holes in the bed of the dump trucks from salt


----------



## lucky921

Here is Bernie's thoughts http://m.accuweather.com/en/weather...ys-midwest-to/2430839568001?channel=top_story


----------



## AccuCon

Had about 1" this morning (at only one lot) was not expecting to push


----------



## lucky921

Not looking good now hope it comes north soon


----------



## CCL Landscaping

Forecast not looking good. We need a snow dance


----------



## lucky921

CCL Landscaping;1774630 said:


> Forecast not looking good. We need a snow dance


Can't beleave it unreal they are going to the south now


----------



## ramair2k

Latest forecast shows Boston North coating to 2". South of Boston 2-4". Storms a bust....can't say that I am disappointed either. Bring on spring.


----------



## nighthawk117

ramair2k;1774663 said:


> Latest forecast shows Boston North coating to 2". South of Boston 2-4". Storms a bust....can't say that I am disappointed either. Bring on spring.


Where are you guys seeing this ?? They keep saying 6+ min for my area


----------



## nepatsfan

vlc;1774123 said:


> I need a door for mine. Sucks when a bunch of snow falls and covers my legs. Especially with foot controls


Check ebay...I would get a lexan one. The factory ones will smash if you hit them with chunks of ice and they aren't cheap


----------



## nighthawk117

Newest forecast is 8-12


----------



## K5Man91

nighthawk117;1774692 said:


> Newest forecast is 8-12


Where did you hear that?


----------



## vlc

nepatsfan;1774691 said:


> Check ebay...I would get a lexan one. The factory ones will smash if you hit them with chunks of ice and they aren't cheap


Good call! I've been looking on CL and found a few glass ones. But lexan makes so much more sense.


----------



## vlc

And where did you hear 8-12??


----------



## nighthawk117

K5Man91;1774697 said:


> Where did you hear that?


Latest weather channel and the 6+ was from 22 news


----------



## K5Man91

nighthawk117;1774732 said:


> Latest weather channel and the 6+ was from 22 news


Awesome, thanks. I hope I get to try out my new 8 ft Minute Mount 2. Big upgrade coming from a hydraulic MM1.


----------



## aclawn

The storm is still on the west coast.Alot of guessing going on.Thumbs Up


----------



## camaro 77

Channel 7 boston news is saying 2-5


----------



## aclawn




----------



## ramair2k

camaro 77;1774752 said:


> Channel 7 boston news is saying 2-5


2-5 SOUTH of the MA pike, South Shore and Cape. City of Boston North coating to 2 inches. Appears the cape wins on this one.


----------



## ducaticorse

^^^ Ill wait to give my 2 cents when this ***** is on top of us.


----------



## eastcoastjava

This one feels like a complete crap shoot to me. Seems like all the mets are throwing darts at a board, anything from a dusting to a foot.


----------



## aclawn

Watch tommorow how the blaming game start with the Met on TV. 
South,north i dont know.:laughing: It happens all the time. Talk of the "big storm" & we end up with a couple inches.


----------



## wilsonsground

Southern NH not getting anything anymore because of me. Lol yesterday had a customer want their driveway sanded, so I decided to fill up the spreader then with sand salt and be ahead things. Doesn't bother me, I'm liking the time out of the truck and km about ready for spring.


----------



## CashinH&P

wilsonsground;1775054 said:


> Southern NH not getting anything anymore because of me. Lol yesterday had a customer want their driveway sanded, so I decided to fill up the spreader then with sand salt and be ahead things. Doesn't bother me, I'm liking the time out of the truck and km about ready for spring.


You and me both. Wmur is saying maybe an inch on monday. The accuweather monthly forcast has about 3-4 more chances for snow in March. I am ready to start landscaping soon.


----------



## Maleko

We started at 8-12 with possible more in isolated areas. As one of the slowest moving storms with white out conditions, to Now they say maybe 3-5 not a big storm at all to maybe a coating. 

Can we say out to sea? Or just more stupid drama from the local screw up,,,


----------



## vlc

We need SOMETHING. I have to justify putting a new tranny in my ford


----------



## ducaticorse

Maleko;1775085 said:


> We started at 8-12 with possible more in isolated areas. As one of the slowest moving storms with white out conditions, to Now they say maybe 3-5 not a big storm at all to maybe a coating.
> 
> Can we say out to sea? Or just more stupid drama from the local screw up,,,


The latest run that came out 20 min ago says total bust for MA now. NOTHING. Still a cpl days away.


----------



## aclawn

BREAKTIME


----------



## K5Man91

Just heard 3-6 for central MA from channel 4.


----------



## aclawn

Steering piece to north looks to b behind the system which would allow it to come more north then models showed at 12z maybe?


----------



## CCL Landscaping

North south north south. I need a hobby


----------



## lucky921

Here is Bernie's video and some others beleave it will come north we should no in the morning tomorrow as it will be over land tonight http://m.accuweather.com/en/weather...ins-to-mid-atl/655578741001?channel=top_story


----------



## CCL Landscaping

http://www.erh.noaa.gov/box/StormTotalSnow/

NOAA finally confirming what we've been talking about all weekend. Ots


----------



## abbe

Yup ots. These meteorologists all suck


----------



## ss502gmc

I'm getting a migraine over this storm!


----------



## RoseMan806

After watching Bernie's video it seems we are in the possible 3-5 area. Weather channel calling for one inch. Who knows. I'd like one last plowable storm before spring.


----------



## lucky921

Have to wait to after the noon time model run tomorrow they should really no what's going to happen just like the storms early this winter did
South and east only to come back nw and get us so let's hope it does
Happen


----------



## wilsonsground

Bring on spring!


----------



## ilucas

wilsonsground;1775514 said:


> Bring on spring!


long way to go before you get any of that my friend so we might as well make money with snow.


----------



## jandjcarpentry

The is the worst one yet. Over 12 f ing inches to c to 2 inches. Wtf. Bring on spring!


----------



## lucky921

wilsonsground;1775514 said:


> Bring on spring!


Cold and stormy the rest of the month just hope it over for April


----------



## AccuCon

It makes no sense...looking at radar, whatching the blackhawks game...seeing the disturbance...what is it going to evaporate before it hits new England????


----------



## mulcahy mowing

Just got my truck stuck in a snowbank in my driveway while messing around  I'm hoping for no snow ots is good for me


----------



## ducaticorse

Shut yet fahkin face uncle faker!


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN

Maybe a salt run for some of us, who ever has salt left and I think spring will be here sooner than we all think looking at long range models, seeing alot of rain coming in the month ahead.


----------



## aclawn

Its still going to snow...dont understand the giving up,it's Just not a foot.


----------



## aclawn




----------



## mansf123

Kind of dissapointed we are not getting much out of this. Was hoping for a decent storm. To be honest if we are only going to get an inch might as well just completely miss us.


----------



## lucky921

SNOWANDICEMAN;1775764 said:


> Maybe a salt run for some of us, who ever has salt left and I think spring will be here sooner than we all think looking at long range models, seeing alot of rain coming in the month ahead.


A lot of cold still around slight warm up around the 20 then cool again time will tell


----------



## nighthawk117

Another classic "forecast" , I have watched this for the last 48 hrs. Started out at 8-12 then 6-10 followed by 5-8 , see where this is going? 4-6 down to 2-4 and yesterday was 1-3 then this am, while swiggin some coffee it was just snow showers for today and tonight . Gotta love all the technology and panic predictors out there !! :laughing:


----------



## nepatsfan

mulcahy mowing;1775677 said:


> Just got my truck stuck in a snowbank in my driveway while messing around  I'm hoping for no snow ots is good for me


Need a tug?wesport


----------



## JTK324

Pats fan need a tug I'm local


----------



## nepatsfan

JTK324;1775961 said:


> Pats fan need a tug I'm local


Im all set, I was asking mulcahy mowing....he said he was stuck in a snow bank in his driveway last night. Thanks though.


----------



## ducaticorse

mansf123;1775793 said:


> Kind of dissapointed we are not getting much out of this. Was hoping for a decent storm. To be honest if we are only going to get an inch might as well just completely miss us.


Don't be selfish! I have 4t of magic salt left that I'd like to bill out for!


----------



## NAHA

So should I blade up or not?


----------



## ramair2k

NAHA;1775995 said:


> So should I blade up or not?


I did yesterday. Now that I know the forecast, I'm about to head outside and take it off.


----------



## NAHA

Iam hoping a change with the noon time runs


----------



## aclawn

> Don't be selfish! I have 4t of magic salt left that I'd like to bill out for!


Have two nice chances this week, Mon. or Fri.Thumbs Up
http://weatherspark.com/forecasts/noaa/USA/Massachusetts


----------



## AccuCon

I never took my blade off...Been getting random squalls that dump an inch in one lot and nothing will be in the lot up the road...I would be screwed without my blade on...Been tempted to take it off though...

So looks like this might or might not even be a salt run...I needs me some $now damit!


----------



## CCL Landscaping

Well guys I guess its time to think about landscaping. Anyone know where I can rent a hydraulic tree spade attachment for my skid? I need to move 300-600 trees


----------



## sectlandscaping

I had people calling me since weds about this storm. I told everyone dont worry about it till sunday. Now its down from 6-10 to 1-3. Its 36 too dont know if we'll even get 2".


----------



## SnowFakers

Man I hope this storm comes through


----------



## durafish

SnowFakers;1776112 said:


> Man I hope this storm comes through


Most do but it's pretty safe to say it won't...


----------



## ducaticorse

CCL Landscaping;1776067 said:


> Well guys I guess its time to think about landscaping. Anyone know where I can rent a hydraulic tree spade attachment for my skid? I need to move 300-600 trees


Holy ****. that's a lotta trees!!


----------



## Plow Nuts

If there is precipitation in the forecast and the potential is there for snow I put the plow on. The last time we got forecast for a coating to 2 inches we got a foot. Just my .02


----------



## CCL Landscaping

ducaticorse;1776141 said:


> Holy ****. that's a lotta trees!!


Exactly why we need a tree spade. Hahaha I can feel my back hurting now


----------



## CCL Landscaping

http://www.erh.noaa.gov/box/StormTotalSnow/
Stick a fork in it already and call it done.


----------



## Santry426

Either that or load up and head to Nantucket to scrape the 4-6 its calling for


----------



## mulcahy mowing

nepatsfan;1775951 said:


> Need a tug?wesport


Just had a buddy pull her out thanks, Yards a muddy mess now!


----------



## NAHA

I want a free tug lol.I have dirty dirty mind


----------



## nepatsfan

NAHA;1776432 said:


> I want a free tug lol.I have dirty dirty mind


I didn't even know his truck was stuck!!:laughing::whistling:


----------



## RoseMan806

Stupid snowstorm. I wanted one more plowable one before spring.


----------



## mansf123

I still don't think we are done with snow for the season. March can be a tricky month with some big storms.


----------



## vlc

I just want 2 more events to use up the rest if my salt. Then on to spring. Hmm, I better start getting the mowers, blowers, leaf loader, etc ready. Looking for full time help if anyone knows anyone looking for work.


----------



## mansf123

Anyone have snow falling?


----------



## Fisher II

Nothing happening in Weymouth


----------



## abbe

This entire situation is insanity


----------



## CCL Landscaping

http://www.erh.noaa.gov/box/StormTotalSnow/
They took back totals again.


----------



## Santry426

It is what it is boys !


----------



## BillyRgn

Here's the big question, Did ANYONE get any snow last night, snow flakes, anything ?


----------



## vlc

Absolutely nothing


----------



## quigleysiding

Got a dusting. Maybe 1/2 inch. Snowed for maybe 2 hours From about 5;30 to 7;30 . Could have salted one place but no one has salt.


----------



## Maleko

Not one single flake.


----------



## ejsmass2

No snow in Framingham.


----------



## fordtruck661

Not a single flake of snow.. Goes to show not to believe things you see on Facebook. This was suppose to be the "HUGE storm that affects billions of people on the east cost" :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## vlc

I was affected. I spent about 300 bucks on fuel, and didn't make a cent back


----------



## nighthawk117

vlc;1777011 said:


> I was affected. I spent about 300 bucks on fuel, and didn't make a cent back


1500.00 on a root canal today


----------



## ss502gmc

I think I counted 15-18 flakes this morning. So glad I have a truck full of salt and sand mix with no where to put it now!


----------



## durafish

Guess kart had enough with giving us all a free weather service lol?

For the others anything else in the future?


----------



## RoseMan806

durafish;1777260 said:


> Guess kart had enough with giving us all a free weather service lol?
> 
> For the others anything else in the future?


Hope he didn't get upset over a post from someone and then left the forum. I always appreciated his opinion.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Not a flake. Hell my trucks haven't been even started up for over a week now...its kinda nice.


----------



## nepatsfan

ss502gmc;1777223 said:


> I think I counted 15-18 flakes this morning. So glad I have a truck full of salt and sand mix with no where to put it now!


That's 15-18 more than what fell here!!


----------



## lucky921

They watching thurs- Friday then over the weekend and around the 12 and cold going to be hear for most of the month


----------



## mulcahy mowing

Is the fat lady getting ready to sing?


----------



## lucky921

mulcahy mowing;1777494 said:


> Is the fat lady getting ready to sing?


Nope it is march up and downs but overal it going to be cold just need things to go right something maybe Sunday or wensday


----------



## vlc

Suppliers are starting to stock up on salt again. Let it snow!


----------



## aclawn

Looking good with chances on 12=15=19.


----------



## siteworkplus

DAMN IT'S COLD!!

Feels like the longest cold stretch( with a couple OK days sprinkled in) since I started paying attention.

I used to work outside everyday, all winter long...Now I dont even like going outside to start the truck

Dont get me wrong, I love NE winters and all, but now I need a good reason to stand outside

Was talking shop the other day, and realized I have only missed 2 snow events ( 1 was NEMO last yr)
since 1985

I need a life...or a ?


----------



## aclawn

b nice if it hold up.360 hrs out.Thumbs Up


----------



## AlliedMike

Anyone interested in a brand new amber dash light


----------



## Bison

Not sure the fat lady's ready to sing yet but I know I'm dusting off the Thruxton this weekend


----------



## ilucas

siteworkplus;1777698 said:


> DAMN IT'S COLD!!
> 
> Feels like the longest cold stretch( with a couple OK days sprinkled in) since I started paying attention.
> 
> I used to work outside everyday, all winter long...Now I dont even like going outside to start the truck
> 
> Dont get me wrong, I love NE winters and all, but now I need a good reason to stand outside
> 
> Was talking shop the other day, and realized I have only missed 2 snow events ( 1 was NEMO last yr)
> since 1985
> 
> I need a life...or a ?


Haha.... I am in the same boat as you. I look at it the same way, heck I don't even like to go ice fishing anymore!!! Been plowing since 1983....only had to hire out a friend once to plow for me in 2011. Had scheduled shoulder surgery for October 28th or 29th ...just so I would be well into my rehab when the snow would start to fly in Dec....Can you believe we got like 8 or 10" of snow the next day!!! That was the only one I missed. Never been on a warm weather vacation since spring break way back in the late 70's!!!


----------



## lucky921

What is a winter vacation my only thing I've down is go away on a weekend with kids while they were in scouts winter camping or skiing


----------



## lucky921

Here something about next week



__ https://www.facebook.com/eastcoastweatherworks/posts/776677055693599


----------



## lucky921

Here is Bernie's for next Thursday time frame http://m.accuweather.com/en/weather...ny-more-storms/655578741001?channel=top_story


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

It's over, pack it in.


----------



## vlc

lucky921;1778260 said:


> Here is Bernie's for next Thursday time frame http://m.accuweather.com/en/weather...ny-more-storms/655578741001?channel=top_story


Ok, I'll keep the spreader on for one more week. Or maybe I should take it off, clean it up, and put it away. Then it should snow, right?


----------



## AccuCon

How are you guys saying its over...Technically speaking winter isn't over until March 20th and with the current conditions I really dont see a snow even not happening...Especially with more arctic air next week...

Last year I was pushing in March and I dont think this year will be any different


----------



## unhcp

woke up to snow today, I guess it's not ova yet!


----------



## siteworkplus

What? Did you say over? Nothing is over till we decide it is! Was it over when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor? Hell no! And it ain't over now! Cause when the going gets tough?...........The tough get going! Who's with me? let's go, c'mon HEYYYYYYYYAHHHHH!!!!!!


----------



## theholycow

AccuCon;1778955 said:


> How are you guys saying its over...Technically speaking winter isn't over until March 20th and with the current conditions I really dont see a snow even not happening...Especially with more arctic air next week...
> 
> Last year I was pushing in March and I dont think this year will be any different


You must be new here. These guys usually stick a fork in it by the end of November if they're not too busy plowing to post here.


----------



## nepatsfan

THEGOLDPRO;1778625 said:


> It's over, pack it in.


Another country heard from!


----------



## aclawn

Went around today looking at my lots, going to recycle sand this year!:laughing:


----------



## mansf123

Snowing in Norwood now. Nothing sticking yet


----------



## Nozzleman

siteworkplus;1778968 said:


> What? Did you say over? Nothing is over till we decide it is! Was it over when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor? Hell no! And it ain't over now! Cause when the going gets tough?...........The tough get going! Who's with me? let's go, c'mon HEYYYYYYYYAHHHHH!!!!!!


FYI, the Japanese bombed Pearl Harbor not the Germans.

Also, I have flurries right now in North Rehoboth, Ma.


----------



## nepatsfan

Nozzleman;1779290 said:


> FYI, the Japanese bombed Pearl Harbor not the Germans.
> 
> Also, I have flurries right now in North Rehoboth, Ma.


That's a quote from Animal House......you never saw that?!?!
One of my favorite movies of all time!


----------



## mansf123

Anyone in the Plymouth area? Trying to see if the snow is sticking down there?


----------



## CCL Landscaping

Snowing and sticking in Worcester area


----------



## siteworkplus

Nozzleman;1779290 said:


> FYI, the Japanese bombed Pearl Harbor not the Germans.
> 
> Also, I have flurries right now in North Rehoboth, Ma.


That's a joke, Right?


----------



## Nozzleman

nepatsfan;1779298 said:


> That's a quote from Animal House......you never saw that?!?!
> One of my favorite movies of all time!


Sorry, my bad.


----------



## siteworkplus

nepatsfan;1779298 said:


> That's a quote from Animal House......you never saw that?!?!
> One of my favorite movies of all time!


Thanks, Andy

I'm a bachelor this weekend... If you want to start some trouble, let me know


----------



## Evil Diesel

siteworkplus;1779447 said:


> Thanks, Andy
> 
> I'm a bachelor this weekend... If you want to start some trouble, let me know


Trouble for the weekend. I'm in!!!!!


----------



## lucky921

Here is Bernie's thoughts on next weeks chance http://m.accuweather.com/en/weather...orm-threat-nex/655578741001?channel=top_story


----------



## lucky921

Here is another look few mets are talking about it so will see what up over the weekend



__ https://www.facebook.com/NEStormcenter/posts/616550171746237


----------



## BillyRgn

I think the big question Is what happened to Kart ? I hope he knows we miss him !! I sure hope it isn't because someone tucked him off . Kart are you out there ?


----------



## ejsmass2

I have found karts input invaluable and hope he decides to return soon.


----------



## mansf123

I have to agree with everyone. Kart was one of the only forecasts I would listen to this season. Hope everything is ok


----------



## lucky921

Kart is fine he said he don't like how hard it is to post pics on here maybe we can get him to just post reports without the pics


----------



## Santry426

If you guys have facebook he still posts his thoughts in the snow fighters group.


----------



## jhall22guitar

ilucas;1778062 said:


> Haha.... I am in the same boat as you. I look at it the same way, heck I don't even like to go ice fishing anymore!!! Been plowing since 1983....only had to hire out a friend once to plow for me in 2011. Had scheduled shoulder surgery for October 28th or 29th ...just so I would be well into my rehab when the snow would start to fly in Dec....Can you believe we got like 8 or 10" of snow the next day!!! That was the only one I missed. Never been on a warm weather vacation since spring break way back in the late 70's!!!


My first time ever getting in a plow truck is when i was 14 or 15 and my father had shoulder surgery... he went to rehab twice and figured out he did all the motions they wanted him to do at work and never went back. So me being the oldest got stuck "making sure nothing happened" while he was plowing, most of the time with one hand to do everything. :crying:


----------



## ilucas

jhall22guitar;1779676 said:


> My first time ever getting in a plow truck is when i was 14 or 15 and my father had shoulder surgery... he went to rehab twice and figured out he did all the motions they wanted him to do at work and never went back. So me being the oldest got stuck "making sure nothing happened" while he was plowing, most of the time with one hand to do everything. :crying:


Yup one hand and a suicide knob on the wheel....learned that with my other shoulder surgery 2 years prior. That suicide knob has never come off!!! I never missed a therapy appointment unless it snowed (then I rescheduled). I am carpenter, and all that rehab really helped me, It is so much more a science now than way back when. Both shoulders feel like new and back to lifting weights almost like I used to...lol


----------



## theholycow

lucky921;1779648 said:


> Kart is fine he said he don't like how hard it is to post pics on here maybe we can get him to just post reports without the pics


I know a thousand different ways to post photos here...maybe I could come up with one that's more convenient for him. Anyway I agree, his text reports would still beat anybody else's text/photo/video reports.



Santry426;1779674 said:


> If you guys have facebook he still posts his thoughts in the snow fighters group.


Can you post a link? I found this but I don't think it's the right one:
https://www.facebook.com/northeastsnowfighters

If he's posting the photos there, I can show him how to embed them directly here and avoid having to upload anywhere else. That should save a bunch of steps.


----------



## Santry426

https://m.facebook.com/northeastsnowfighters?id=109533562403176&_rdr


----------



## lucky921

Here a look for down the road https://www.facebook.com/weathertrends360/posts/755200754492794:0


----------



## 07PSDCREW

Just thought I'd post here but I have an LT285/75/16 Bridgestone Dueler A/T tire that's at 8-10/32's. If anyone wants it text me, come get it. DOT CODE 48/08

77four-two-five-1 eight612. Outside of Worcester. Can meet in Holden if needed.


----------



## lucky921

Here Bernie's thought for next week http://m.accuweather.com/en/weather...wstorm-next-we/655578741001?channel=top_story


----------



## lucky921

Here is another mets thoughts of next week



__ https://www.facebook.com/WeatherHanrahan/posts/10106098493427174


----------



## eastcoastjava

Plz no more snow more than an 1-2 inches I'm flying out next week and headed to the carribean. Gunna be sweet, pool bar with my arm in a cast.


----------



## chrisf250

eastcoastjava;1780343 said:


> Plz no more snow more than an 1-2 inches I'm flying out next week and headed to the carribean. Gunna be sweet, pool bar with my arm in a cast.


Psh you don't need your arms to drink


----------



## CCL Landscaping

eastcoastjava;1780343 said:


> Plz no more snow more than an 1-2 inches I'm flying out next week and headed to the carribean. Gunna be sweet, pool bar with my arm in a cast.


Didn't you just come back from vacation?


----------



## eastcoastjava

Why yes I did. Enjoyed it so much figured what the hell why not go again, got my flight and hotel for 7 nights at a steal


----------



## lucky921

eastcoastjava;1780577 said:


> Why yes I did. Enjoyed it so much figured what the hell why not go again, got my flight and hotel for 7 nights at a steal


Hey can I tag along You might miss 2 there a chance around the 17 to Have any way


----------



## eastcoastjava

lucky921;1780595 said:


> Hey can I tag along You might miss 2 there a chance around the 17 to Have any way


If you want to hide in my luggage you can, you just have to pay the baggage fee. But seriously look on groupon, my GF picked one up flights, hotel all inclusive for a week for like half price.

Back to weather anyone know what this system for the upcoming week is looking like?


----------



## lucky921

eastcoastjava;1780696 said:


> If you want to hide in my luggage you can, you just have to pay the baggage fee. But seriously look on groupon, my GF picked one up flights, hotel all inclusive for a week for like half price.
> 
> Back to weather anyone know what this system for the upcoming week is looking like?


Have good deal


----------



## lucky921

Here is another look at it



__ https://www.facebook.com/MikeMascoMeteorologist/posts/685886448124822


and most are saying it going to be a good storm


----------



## wilsonsground

I'd be all set with no more snow all winter


----------



## myzx6

Got my fingers crossed for an ice storm, just finally got my spreader all buttoned up and ready to be put to work, hopefully there's somewhere around that has bulk by now


----------



## lucky921

Check this out https://www.facebook.com/notes/wxri...3-snowstorm-rainstorm-threat-/657542847626310


----------



## Santry426

Its bound to get us ,just douched my truck and spreader with salt terminator with hopes of pulling it out soon.


----------



## RoseMan806

Santry426;1780865 said:


> Its bound to get us ,just douched my truck and spreader with salt terminator with hopes of pulling it out soon.


? Haven't heard of it. Was planning on using Salt Terminator on my truck and plow real soon. Its designed de-salting internal/externals of marine engines.


----------



## theholycow

Is this winter breaking any records? I tried googling but everything I find talks about records for lowest temperature reached or most snowfall in one month, stuff like that...and nothing in RI/MA/CT. I wonder how far back we have to go to find record of January and February as consistently cold as ours have been.


----------



## Santry426

I dont believe so, we are slightly above average snowfall , think average temp was 29 so that didn't break anything


----------



## leigh

theholycow;1781038 said:


> Is this winter breaking any records? I tried googling but everything I find talks about records for lowest temperature reached or most snowfall in one month, stuff like that...and nothing in RI/MA/CT. I wonder how far back we have to go to find record of January and February as consistently cold as ours have been.


Broke quite a few here in swct, but hey, records are made to be broken!Plus there's so many stupid statistics that they always find an angle to make it look like a ground breaking season.


----------



## lucky921

Here burnie's lates http://m.accuweather.com/en/weather...reat-plains-to/655578741001?channel=top_story


----------



## lucky921

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-vyPcQ5Tym...E/Pt-4hNGSBuE/s1600/ecmwf_tsnow_conus2_29.png


----------



## ss502gmc

lucky921;1781173 said:


> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-vyPcQ5Tym...E/Pt-4hNGSBuE/s1600/ecmwf_tsnow_conus2_29.png


that would be pretty sweet to end the season!


----------



## siteworkplus

ss502gmc;1781324 said:


> that would be pretty sweet to end the season!


I dont think thats going to be the last one

Dont be fooled be this nice weather this weekend..Its just a tease


----------



## lucky921

Here is Bernie's Vidio and some are
Are say could be stormy the rest of the month with some warm spells http://m.accuweather.com/en/weather-video/snowstorm-likely-midwest-to-northeast/655578741001


----------



## BillyRgn

Talking a dusting to a half inch tonight for CT, I hope we grab a couple of these so I can get rid of the load if sand/salt that I did not want I buy


----------



## mansf123

I need this snow to melt so we can start landscaping soon. Wednesday is not looking to good for us now. Still time for that to change. Picking up a new dump truck this week so bring on spring


----------



## aclawn

Rain is a safe bet. The set up needs to be nearly perfect for snow along the I-95 corridor.Thumbs Up


----------



## vlc

mansf123;1781898 said:


> I need this snow to melt so we can start landscaping soon. Wednesday is not looking to good for us now. Still time for that to change. Picking up a new dump truck this week so bring on spring


Nice! What are you getting?


----------



## mansf123

vlc;1781947 said:


> Nice! What are you getting?


2014 f350 dump truck. Gas motor. Couldn't justify the extra 9 grand for the Diesal. My 06 diesel has been a complete nightmare


----------



## vlc

Awesome! I need to upgrade my trucks, but I've spent so much money on repairs this winter that I feel like I need to hold on to then a little longer to justify spending all that $$.


----------



## BillyRgn

vlc;1781964 said:


> Awesome! I need to upgrade my trucks, but I've spent so much money on repairs this winter that I feel like I need to hold on to then a little longer to justify spending all that $$.


It's a wicked cycle isn't it !! If I had the money I would replace everything every year, but that sure as heck ain't the case


----------



## lucky921

Ya I need to get more equipment for next year so need more snow and a good summer


----------



## nepatsfan

mansf123;1781955 said:


> 2014 f350 dump truck. Gas motor. Couldn't justify the extra 9 grand for the Diesal. My 06 diesel has been a complete nightmare


was that the one from Abington- the red one?


----------



## mansf123

nepatsfan;1781992 said:


> was that the one from Abington- the red one?


I bought my 2006 f350 dump from Abington auto mall last spring


----------



## nepatsfan

mansf123;1782005 said:


> I bought my 2006 f350 dump from Abington auto mall last spring


I remember you posting it- I was looking at it too. I'm glad I didn't buy it!!!


----------



## CCL Landscaping

Looks like rain for south of the mass/ct line


----------



## Maleko

Take the sanders out. Fatso has sung.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

It's over you snow geeks, pack it in. See you losers next year.


----------



## CCL Landscaping

I'm thinking it could be a decent salting event.


----------



## redsox4life

THEGOLDPRO;1782413 said:


> It's over you snow geeks, pack it in. See you losers next year.


I hope he's right, I'm so sick of freezing my a$$ off, waking up at 3 am., and digging my truck out of snowbanks.

I'm looking forward to the poison ivy, sunburns and ticks that landscaping brings.


----------



## lucky921

Here is from DT https://www.facebook.com/WxRisk/posts/658957584151503:0


----------



## jimfrost

Well if its a bust I'm screwed...moving to a place where its sunny and warm year round after this winter


----------



## vlc

redsox4life;1782436 said:


> I hope he's right, I'm so sick of freezing my a$$ off, waking up at 3 am., and digging my truck out of snowbanks.
> 
> I'm looking forward to the poison ivy, sunburns and ticks that landscaping brings.


I almost forgot how much fun summer is.


----------



## eastcoastjava

vlc;1782579 said:


> I almost forgot how much fun summer is.


Don't forget the Mosquitos. Think of the positives there's nothing like having a cold beer on a warm Friday summer night.


----------



## lucky921

I can't wait to start fishing on April 16 then tuna on June first and plow stuff it way


----------



## redsox4life

eastcoastjava;1782586 said:


> Don't forget the Mosquitos. Think of the positives there's nothing like having a cold beer on a warm Friday summer night.


That's true. For all the negatives there is the exquisite positive of drinking beer outside in a t shirt, reclining in a nice adirondack chair.


----------



## lucky921

Here it is http://m.accuweather.com/en/weather...midwest-to-nor/655578741001?channel=top_story


----------



## aclawn




----------



## eastcoastjava

aclawn;1782603 said:


>


That's fine with me


----------



## aclawn

Clean up time.payupThumbs Up


----------



## vlc

BBQ's, beers, and bikinis. Ahhhh summer


----------



## CCL Landscaping

aclawn;1782603 said:


>


They will change that as we get closer to range


----------



## CCL Landscaping

http://www.erh.noaa.gov/box/StormTotalSnow/
They already did


----------



## vlc

CCL Landscaping;1782627 said:


> http://www.erh.noaa.gov/box/StormTotalSnow/
> They already did


Perfect. One last fling and I can dump the rest of my salt.


----------



## lucky921

Sorry guys there a chance next week for more snow


----------



## atvriderinmass

I heard that too!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

You nerds need to calm down, and think spring.


----------



## AccuCon

Well this will def. be a salting event Thursday morning...


----------



## leigh

THEGOLDPRO;1782845 said:


> You nerds need to calm down, and think spring.


Yeah, time to switch gears! I don't do lawn care (thank goodness my wife cuts ours) but I see in the long term computer models that the big one is coming,it's a monster.Time to get ready. Looks like a major grass growing event will hit hard in april! Time to get all that equipment mobilized


----------



## AccuCon

Think snow....Winter isnt over until the 20th!


----------



## siteworkplus

There's still almost a foot of snow on my yard, not to mention the foot+ of frost below it.
2ft of ice on my lake
Spring is not coming anytime soon
Be prepared for the mad rush as soon as customers see all the snow gone...mid april is my guess
Gotta love mud season


----------



## CashinH&P

AccuCon;1783016 said:


> Think snow....Winter isnt over until the 20th!


no.  haha


----------



## CCL Landscaping

Stupid northern track. That maine guy makes out on this one


----------



## GMCHD plower

leigh;1783013 said:


> Yeah, time to switch gears! I don't do lawn care (thank goodness my wife cuts ours) but I see in the long term computer models that the big one is coming,it's a monster.Time to get ready. Looks like a major grass growing event will hit hard in april! Time to get all that equipment mobilized


Do you mean a big snow event or big rain/grass growing event?


----------



## siteworkplus

CCL Landscaping;1783035 said:


> Stupid northern track. That maine guy makes out on this one


If you're into spring skiing this is exactly where you want it

It would be nice if we all got some so we could afford to go skiing

friends & family @ Wachusett $10 lift tics


----------



## AC2717

I just looked on wachusett's site 
Where is the $10 deal


----------



## siteworkplus

AC2717;1783081 said:


> I just looked on wachusett's site
> Where is the $10 deal


Friends & family of employees


----------



## Santry426

Wish we could skip mud season entirely.


----------



## AC2717

What day?
And I need a employee to be my froend


----------



## siteworkplus

AC2717;1783120 said:


> What day?
> And I need a employee to be my froend


everyday I believe and yes you need an employee friend


----------



## AC2717

So can you find me a freind lol


----------



## CCL Landscaping

Just got my first landscape RFP of the year...yuck


----------



## aclawn

CCL Landscaping;1783178 said:


> Just got my first landscape RFP of the year...yuck


When they start coming in you know season is around the corner.


----------



## mansf123

Anyone ever worked for holiday inn? Might bid on the landscaping at one this season.


----------



## leigh

GMCHD plower;1783060 said:


> Do you mean a big snow event or big rain/grass growing event?


You don't have grass in Maine do you? Pine needles,moss and ferns!


----------



## aclawn

Time


----------



## rjfetz1

THEGOLDPRO;1782845 said:


> You nerds need to calm down, and think spring.


x2


----------



## AccuCon

Depending on locations this should freeze up around 1am and turn to snow....Salting should be a lot of fun..


----------



## myzx6

Anyone in south central mass, southbridge area, or northern ct know of anywhere with bulk or bagged salt. Or does anyone here have an extra yard or even half a yard for sale


----------



## MarineSniper

If you were closer to central CT- I have 3 yards of bulk in a storage unit- my skid steer is at other location so you would have to shovel. PM me if you need some


----------



## ss502gmc

So I think we may get a push in in the morning, I just hooked up the plow just in case especially with a flash freeze I don't feel like thawing out water iced up plugs at 3am. Possible 1-2" is good for a push for me and also get rid of this sand salt mix I been sitting on for 3 weeks!


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Not even gonna gas up the trucks. Boys, the fat lady has sung.


----------



## aclawn

There possible wrap around affect with this storm with a trace of some snow at the end.


----------



## vlc

Trucks are fueled up, plows on, guys on standby, and spreader is full. I know if I'm not prepared, I'll be screwed. At least I'll get a salting out of this.


----------



## CCL Landscaping

Alright I guess ill get the trucks ready too


----------



## TJS

Not hooking up here.


----------



## jimfrost

They're calling 1-3 for my area hooking up tonight as well...I'll have to be up at 5 to check to see if I have to hit a few of my accounts that want it plowed before they have to leave for work


----------



## CCL Landscaping

myzx6;1783933 said:


> Anyone in south central mass, southbridge area, or northern ct know of anywhere with bulk or bagged salt. Or does anyone here have an extra yard or even half a yard for sale


Next year I'll have a stockpile in the area. I know it doesn't help now. Im Sick of driving back and forth to Worcester.


----------



## RoseMan806

Haven't decided if I'm putting the plow on. I really don't want to do it in the snow/ice/rain/mess at 4am....


----------



## myzx6

CCL Landscaping;1784028 said:


> Next year I'll have a stockpile in the area. I know it doesn't help now. Im Sick of driving back and forth to Worcester.


Where do you usually get your salt from, the only place I know of is bond in Spencer. I know I'm gonna buy about 5 times more then I think ill need for next year, as long as I can find a place to store it


----------



## mansf123

Amazing that we are talking about ice in a few hours. Its 55 degrees out now. I'm heading out around 3 to start hitting the lots


----------



## Santry426

That's a wrap !


----------



## leigh

No snow,no ice, no "flash freeze, no wrap around .! One of my pet peeves with these forecasters - all you had to do was look at radar and it was obvious that the precip was ending long before the cold air came in, also,the wet roads and parking lots do not all freeze over! As the cold air and winds came in and the dew point lowered all that happened is it all dried up! I got up at 3 am to check outside and there was a 5' dia puddle in the middle of my street, better watch out might slip! not. It's totally gone at 7:30. There's my final snow talk for the year, see you next season fellow suckers! :waving:


----------



## AccuCon

I had some significant ice in a couple lots, mostly due to melt from snow banks...It's really location dependent...

I also had a walk freeze up due to its protection from the wind...would suck to make it this far this year and get a slip and fall at the end...

I don't know about you but I'd rather becareful and check everything than get the call of doom...


----------



## ducaticorse

That's a wrap?? There is 3/4 inch on the ground where I am right now with no sign of letting up in the immediate future. We went out last night and treated all out lots. Waiting now to hit the triggers to do a scrape. Boston MA.


----------



## AccuCon

It's march in New England anything can happen, really.


----------



## Santry426

Nothing in weymouth for me. Another day outside fixing our wonderful bridges !


----------



## SnowFakers

Nothing here, fine with me I'll stay in bed


----------



## aclawn

Since Feb 18th. Winter fell off a cliff.Thumbs Up


----------



## aclawn

12=16=19.one, two to go.and then it's a wrap.:laughing:


----------



## vlc

Still snowing here


----------



## leigh

We're at that time of the season where location is extra important. Going to see wild swings in the outcome of these systems.We'd have to set up in smaller groups ! Not much in common between swct and mass this time in the season for example.


----------



## AccuCon

leigh;1784474 said:


> We're at that time of the season where location is extra important. Going to see wild swings in the outcome of these systems.We'd have to set up in smaller groups ! Not much in common between swct and mass this time in the season for example.


Or even Northern and North Western CT... its still snowing out here and I'm getting ready to go hit walkways again since the temp drop and not doing them all this morning...


----------



## mulcahy mowing

It's over the fat lady is singing


----------



## mansf123

If there's nothing on the 7 day by Tuesday plow and sanders are getting serviced and put away. It was a good season but time for some spring work.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

We're done. Gonna start putting stuff away tomorrow.


----------



## Santry426

Time to get the pressure washing trailer up and running.. I'm looking for a 125 to 200 gallon clean water tank if anyone knows of any


----------



## durafish

Time for clean trucks, green grass and shorts!


----------



## siteworkplus

Santry426;1784727 said:


> Time to get the pressure washing trailer up and running.. I'm looking for a 125 to 200 gallon clean water tank if anyone knows of any


Picked up a 275 gal tote the other day for $50
Had steel cage and was used for vegetable oil


----------



## aclawn

If by some chance the snow is over and most of us get on with our other jobs. I just wanted to say thanks to everyone for any advice or input they had this year. As usual a very helpful thread. We really got it going this year and hope to continue. Always get a little sad at the changing of the seasons.It was a very good season, no complaints here, hoping for the same for next year. I'll give the plow one more week just in case we get anything on Thursday but after that I'll have the truck in summer mode and back to Lawnsite on mud day.:salute:ussmileyflag
All the Best.


----------



## lucky921

Here you go guys not looking good for spring if he is right check it out https://www.facebook.com/WxRisk/posts/736422729722996


----------



## sthil1

It's been a good winter for all of us who snowplow. Great reading and knowledge thru people's posts. See you all next fall and looking forward to another snowy 2014-2015.


----------



## lucky921

sthil1;1785084 said:


> It's been a good winter for all of us who snowplow. Great reading and knowledge thru people's posts. See you all next fall and looking forward to another snowy 2014-2015.


It's not over just yet might be snowy st Patricks day


----------



## RoseMan806

I heard that about Monday as well.


----------



## lucky921

Here is another look down the road from someone else https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=626240890756616&id=254982781215764


----------



## Santry426

monday looks to be going wayy south


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Its over you nerds.


----------



## mulcahy mowing

THEGOLDPRO;1785442 said:


> Its over you nerds.


X2 old timer is right on


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Lol you know it.


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn




----------



## BPK63

Well I could be wrong but it's starting to look like it's a rap for this year. I do remember in April one year putting everything away, and then a week later rushing to get everything out because a storm was coming though.


----------



## rjfetz1

lucky921;1785202 said:


> It's not over just yet might be snowy st Patricks day


its over, let it go


----------



## myzx6

Well there's no way we won't have atleast 1 more storm this season. I just pulled my motorcycle out rebuilt the carbs, renewed the registration and went for my 1st ride of the year. I guarantee now the weather's gonna take a dive and winters gonna force itself back upon us


----------



## aclawn




----------



## ducaticorse

Guys just a reminder that I have a full service tree trim and removal company, and we're always looking to build new relationships. Bucket/dumps/chippers/bobcat/dingo/25T crane/etc,etc... We operate from Metro Boston to Cape Ann.

Kelleytreeservice.com or you can check out our FB page, Kelley Tree Service Cambridge MA


----------



## jimfrost

Hey I'll be moving to florida in the spring anyone in the Melrose saugus ma area looking for some additional residentials? I can list you as references for some of my dependable customers


----------



## ducaticorse

jimfrost;1786028 said:


> Hey I'll be moving to florida in the spring anyone in the Melrose saugus ma area looking for some additional residentials? I can list you as references for some of my dependable customers


I would be interested Jim


----------



## jimfrost

PM me your phone number and first name or best way to contact you and I'll recommend you to my accounts...there not much money my minimum was 50


----------



## theholycow

jimfrost;1786028 said:


> Hey I'll be moving to florida in the spring anyone in the Melrose saugus ma area looking for some additional residentials? I can list you as references for some of my dependable customers


You'll be the only guy in the state with a snowplow!


----------



## mwalsh9152

jimfrost;1786028 said:


> Hey I'll be moving to florida in the spring anyone in the Melrose saugus ma area looking for some additional residentials? I can list you as references for some of my dependable customers


I would be interested, I'm in Wakefield


----------



## vlc

I would be interested in moving to Florida


----------



## nighthawk117

vlc;1786550 said:


> I would be interested in moving to Florida


I think we would like to buy a condo and spend the winter there


----------



## jimfrost

theholycow;1786089 said:


> You'll be the only guy in the state with a snowplow!


They wouldn't even know what it was but I'll be selling the truck before I move


----------



## jimfrost

vlc;1786550 said:


> I would be interested in moving to Florida


I'll be sure to think of all you plow guys next winter while I'm enjoying the warm weather hahaha


----------



## jimfrost

For the guys interested in some of my accounts pm me and I'll give them a referral list


----------



## johnhealey1776

Thanks for all the help and entertainment guys! Ill be switching over to the camper forums! See you all next year!


----------



## siteworkplus

I've got a feeling some of you are bailing out a little too early

Just my gut.... and Matt Noyes's 10 day


----------



## quigleysiding

Im not saying its going to snow but it sure doesnt feel like spring at my house today.


----------



## CashinH&P

10 degrees up here in Souther NH. Sure doest feel like spring is coming anytime soon. I hope it does though!


----------



## FordFisherman

Get the feeling we arent done yet also....


----------



## mwalsh9152

we always get lulled into a sense of security that its a wrap...and then we get hammered. Not that it really matters much to me anymore this year. I'm down to like 1-2 customers left. Most of mine flaked on me, and the few good ones I had sold their houses in the past couple weeks


----------



## vlc

Just picked up a sweeper attachment for my bobcat today. Now I need to line up some jobs for it...


----------



## mansf123

Phones ringing for spring work. I'm ready to put the plows and sanders away but I know as soon as I do we will get hit. Just bought a new dump truck so need to start making money with it.


----------



## mulcahy mowing

It's over break out the sun screen


----------



## siteworkplus

Hey Mike, you might want to get a door for that rig if you plan on sweeping...or only sweep when it's raining, which helps a little

Dont forget a couple extra air filters

Have a blast

You look a little heavy for that trailer...be careful


----------



## myzx6

Any of you landscapers in southern Worcester county area looking for full time help? I have about 5 years experience, I live in southbridge, ill consider a longer commute if the money's right p.m. me


----------



## vlc

siteworkplus;1787282 said:


> Hey Mike, you might want to get a door for that rig if you plan on sweeping...or only sweep when it's raining, which helps a little
> 
> Dont forget a couple extra air filters
> 
> Have a blast
> 
> You look a little heavy for that trailer...be careful


I'm looking for a door still, but may just end up using a respirator if I can't find a good deal on one. Why, you got one for me? 

The trailer should be ok. It's a 5 ton 16 footer with a 2' dovetail and 4 brakes. The last guy put side rails on it so he could use it as a backup mowing trailer as well as haul his mini excavator.


----------



## vlc

myzx6;1787328 said:


> Any of you landscapers in southern Worcester county area looking for full time help? I have about 5 years experience, I live in southbridge, ill consider a longer commute if the money's right p.m. me


If you were a little closer, I'd say you're hired. I need one guy and hopefully another whole mowing crew, if I get as many calls as I'm expecting later this month.


----------



## siteworkplus

vlc;1787391 said:


> I'm looking for a door still, but may just end up using a respirator if I can't find a good deal on one. Why, you got one for me?
> 
> The trailer should be ok. It's a 5 ton 16 footer with a 2' dovetail and 4 brakes. The last guy put side rails on it so he could use it as a backup mowing trailer as well as haul his mini excavator.


Your machine & sweeper should put you at 4ton or better...your right there
Lot of weight for that 2500


----------



## NAHA

Man I want a bobcat. Anyone wanna trade a bobcat for my triumph


----------



## Iawr

Started sweepingyesterday what a mess. Also I am holding the title this year. We did our first mulch job this morning


----------



## vlc

Iawr;1787737 said:


> Started sweepingyesterday what a mess. Also I am holding the title this year. We did our first mulch job this morning


Holy crap! Yeah, you win.


----------



## siteworkplus

Iawr;1787737 said:


> Started sweepingyesterday what a mess. Also I am holding the title this year. We did our first mulch job this morning


Did you have to shovel snow first?
I'm right next door and still have 6" snow in my beds
Did you remove last yrs mulch or just give everything a kiss? 
Seems awful early


----------



## vlc

I was going to ask if he threw mulch on top of the snow? Stick some plastic flowers in there and boom! Instant spring!


----------



## nepatsfan

http://www.northeastusweather.com/2014/03/18/euro-says-weaker-storm-gfs-says-mega-storm/
Here we go again.....some more hype


----------



## jimfrost

It won't end!!!


----------



## siteworkplus

nepatsfan;1787805 said:


> http://www.northeastusweather.com/2014/03/18/euro-says-weaker-storm-gfs-says-mega-storm/
> Here we go again.....some more hype


I told ya, I told ya

I know everyone has had enough, but this weather is like mid to late feb weather. It's just too cold not have something sneak up on us. We dodged 2 bullets last week, I dont think we will be that lucky again (depending on your perspective) before april.

On a side note, I am taking a 3 hour installation certification course for the 'Porous Pave' product on thurs am in Mendon . I have 2 more slots open at no charge ($199 value) if anyone wants in. Porous pave is a rubber/aggregate mix option to pervious concrete, pavers,or asphalt.


----------



## vlc

If anyone knows anyone selling a harley rake, let me know.


----------



## siteworkplus

Mike, did you hit the lottery?


----------



## vlc

siteworkplus;1787895 said:


> Mike, did you hit the lottery?


If I did, I'd be buying brand new stuff!


----------



## nepatsfan

siteworkplus;1787895 said:


> Mike, did you hit the lottery?


That's what I was thinking!! I don't think I'm charging enough or maybe it's the nice new car I just bought the IRS


----------



## Iawr

siteworkplus;1787761 said:


> Did you have to shovel snow first?
> I'm right next door and still have 6" snow in my beds
> Did you remove last yrs mulch or just give everything a kiss?
> Seems awful early


I thought it was stupid early as well, but the customer gets what the customer wants. The just finished building a starbucks on medway on 109, in the same plaza as star market. They wanted a quick spread over the islands by the drive thru. Had to dig the mulch out of our yard with an excavator and let the truck sit inside over night to thaw.
Go on check it out, drop by the office for a beer sometime.


----------



## vlc

nepatsfan;1787916 said:


> That's what I was thinking!! I don't think I'm charging enough or maybe it's the nice new car I just bought the IRS


It's been a good winter.


----------



## siteworkplus

BEER?? I'm in!!!

Makes sense for new construction

Where's the office?


----------



## siteworkplus

nepatsfan;1787916 said:


> That's what I was thinking!! I don't think I'm charging enough or maybe it's the nice new car I just bought the IRS


Hey Andy, Lawr said beer
I,ll pick you up: drinkup:


----------



## vlc

What's the address??


----------



## nepatsfan

Let's go, Im right around the corner. I was at star last night- didn't even notice. I didn't even notice a starbucks, so don't take it the wrong way:laughing:


----------



## Iawr

nepatsfan;1787988 said:


> Let's go, Im right around the corner. I was at star last night- didn't even notice. I didn't even notice a starbucks, so don't take it the wrong way:laughing:


Give us a month or two when we mulch the rest of the plaza.pm me and we can set something up.


----------



## nepatsfan

a month or two?!?! We're thirsty now!


----------



## Bison

Saw that mulch at lunch today , looked good.


----------



## Santry426

Saw them cutting in beds and mowing down the cape in yarmouth tose those boys are hungry ! Sander came out today hopefully that will get you guys who still want snow some more


----------



## Iawr

Pulled our sanders today. Gearing up to buy a new 1 ton dump and to sell one of our older guys.


----------



## Evil Diesel

Is anyone giving any attention to next tues- wed


----------



## wilsonsground

Evil Diesel;1789031 said:


> Is anyone giving any attention to next tues- wed


Yes but hoping it changes. If it's gonna snow make the last storm count, no 1-3 stuff.


----------



## Evil Diesel

I want a foot. Give me my last snowstorm!!!!


----------



## NAHA

Evil Diesel;1789034 said:


> I want a foot. Give me my last snowstorm!!!!


Truck Yea just one more and everyone can have spring I'll be fine with that


----------



## mansf123

I agree. If it is going to snow make it be 2 feet. Then be 75 the next day so it all melts.


----------



## Evil Diesel

No dout. Snow so I can plow. Then melt


----------



## Santry426

Kart said looks like its gonna shoot way south of us like the last few


----------



## vlc

It needs to snow or melt fast! This is ridiculous. I still have 6" of snow in my backyard. I'm getting bored!


----------



## lucky921

It's going to be cold to mid toate April 10-20 below average temps and there talk of it might be stormy rain or snow who knows and the summer might be cool
And wet hoping its wrong


----------



## GMCHD plower

Any more word on next week?


----------



## aclawn




----------



## vlc

Hahahahaha


----------



## FordFisherman

Gotta keep an eye on this one, pattern is changing and it could come up the coast and zap us.


----------



## siteworkplus

NICE!! ??
15yds of sand/salt i would like to sell


----------



## BillyRgn

siteworkplus;1789385 said:


> NICE!! ??
> 15yds of sand/salt i would like to sell


I got about 20 I wanna get rid of !!


----------



## nepatsfan

Bernie Rayno thinks there's still a shot.
http://www.accuweather.com/en/weath...but-will-it-ever-warm-up-in-east/937434192001


----------



## Santry426

going going gone!


----------



## nepatsfan

I copied and pasted the wrong one...I hope it goes out to sea but Bernie isn't so sure

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weath...-mid-atlantic/2430839568001?channel=top_story


----------



## lucky921

Here Bernie's thought tonight http://m.accuweather.com/en/weather-video/late-march-snowstorm-next-week/2430839568001


----------



## mulcahy mowing

It's over... Pack it in boys


----------



## vlc

I'll wait till Wednesday, then all the snow stuff is getting cleaned and stored away.


----------



## nighthawk117

vlc;1787738 said:


> Holy crap! Yeah, you win.


Mulching with snow on the ground ? Your a winner alright :laughing:


----------



## aclawn




----------



## leigh

nighthawk117;1789733 said:


> Mulching with snow on the ground ? Your a winner alright :laughing:


Over on lawnsite this is cutting edge technology,it locks in special nutrients and encourages vigorous plant growth.The thread is right below "how to low ball the competition with a 100$ mower" and above " How to steal jobs from the neighborhood kids"
As far as this storm , it's funny how our perspective changes at the end of season! It still seems to early to tell whatsgoing to happen.


----------



## durafish

Everything is out and cleaned.


----------



## nighthawk117

leigh;1789747 said:


> Over on lawnsite this is cutting edge technology,it locks in special nutrients and encourages vigorous plant growth.The thread is right below "how to low ball the competition with a 100$ mower" and above " How to steal jobs from the neighborhood kids"
> As far as this storm , it's funny how our perspective changes at the end of season! It still seems to early to tell whatsgoing to happen.


That's awesome right there, thanks for that !


----------



## vlc

Too funny, Leigh! That's why I'm not on lawnsite. I browsed through it and it's pretty much all a-holes.


----------



## nepatsfan

It's loaded with crybabies and little kids. I love the 14 year olds that try to tell me how to run a business. I used to go on there quite a bit until 3 out of every 4 posts would get deleted. Give an accurate review of a product that doesn't flatter a sponsor- bammm gone, disagree with someone bammm gone. It's the same as here except way more tattle tales and crybabies on lawnsite. I don't know how some people get through life.


----------



## siteworkplus

nepatsfan;1789925 said:


> It's loaded with crybabies and little kids. I love the 14 year olds that try to tell me how to run a business. I used to go on there quite a bit until 3 out of every 4 posts would get deleted. Give an accurate review of a product that doesn't flatter a sponsor- bammm gone, disagree with someone bammm gone. It's the same as here except way more tattle tales and crybabies on lawnsite. I don't know how some people get through life.


I was just on there checking out the 'organic lawncare' forum

Alot of info that doesnt jive with info I received through NOFA

I think some over there just make stuff up...We're much more respectful here too


----------



## vlc

I want to learn more about organic lawn care. Any recommendations?


----------



## siteworkplus

vlc;1789956 said:


> I want to learn more about organic lawn care. Any recommendations?


Get accredited by NOFA
There is an $80 day long seminar on organic lawn care being held thurs 3/27 in New London Ct
Watch Dr Elaine Ingham's youtube series ' common ground '(about 30hrs but essential to understand soil biology and the soil food web)(she has other shorter soil primers that give basic info but eventually you will want to learn more)
I believe it is the way of the future, especially if you have kids & pets
It is a commitment and your customers need to be aware of the transition period if they have been on the conventional programs 
Call me if you want more info
Kudo's to you for wanting to know more


----------



## vlc

siteworkplus;1789969 said:


> Get accredited by NOFA
> There is an $80 day long seminar on organic lawn care being held thurs 3/27 in New London Ct
> Watch Dr Elaine Ingham's youtube series ' common ground '(about 30hrs but essential to understand soil biology and the soil food web)(she has other shorter soil primers that give basic info but eventually you will want to learn more)
> I believe it is the way of the future, especially if you have kids & pets
> It is a commitment and your customers need to be aware of the transition period if they have been on the conventional programs
> Call me if you want more info
> Kudo's to you for wanting to know more


Awesome thanks! I know some of the basics, but I need to learn more. I have an applicator license and been using synthetics for years. You're right though, it really is the future of this field.


----------



## vlc

Alright! Calls, contracts, and job applications are rolling in! Screw Wednesdays storm, I'm ready for spring! I have about a weeks worth of estimates to do already $$$


----------



## mwalsh9152

I think its time I take the plow off my Bronco, might as well drive it this weekend, and dont wanna look like a ******* with a blade still on it


----------



## Evil Diesel

I guess I'm in a different situation but I take my blade off after every storm.


----------



## nepatsfan

I take it off my personal truck after every storm unless there is another one in the next day or two. The work trucks stay on all winter unless we use em for something else.


----------



## mansf123

I took one sander out yesterday and took all plows off. Going to wait until we see what is going to happen Wednesday before the other San Dee come out and plows go in the back of the shop


----------



## vlc

nepatsfan;1790114 said:


> I take it off my personal truck after every storm unless there is another one in the next day or two. The work trucks stay on all winter unless we use em for something else.


Same here. My personal truck is my backup plow truck. My other trucks keep the plows on. Unless, that is, they go to the shop to get a new transmission, rear end, etc. haha


----------



## nepatsfan

I don't know about you guys who put your stuff away but I'm gonna see what happens


----------



## mwalsh9152

Evil Diesel;1790074 said:


> I guess I'm in a different situation but I take my blade off after every storm.





nepatsfan;1790114 said:


> I take it off my personal truck after every storm unless there is another one in the next day or two. The work trucks stay on all winter unless we use em for something else.


I would normally take it off if I am going anywhere, but this year it has just been a dedicated plow vehicle. I dont have room to keep it at home, so I usually just take my company van, or the wifes car if I am going out.

I ended up not bothering last night, it was colder than I thought, and decided to just skip driving the cold truck. Today I just need to make a quick trip 2 miles away to Home Depot, then I will be home all day working. So the blade will stay on until we see how this weeks storm plays out


----------



## siteworkplus

The plows stay on until I pull the boat out of their storage area
Still 18''+ of ice on the lake...No rush


----------



## durafish

What kind of plows you guys have? After ever snow they come off and get cleaned and trucks get a mini detail.


----------



## theholycow

nepatsfan;1790226 said:


> I don't know about you guys who put your stuff away but I'm gonna see what happens


----------



## siteworkplus

durafish;1790278 said:


> What kind of plows you guys have? After ever snow they come off and get cleaned and trucks get a mini detail.


God bless you
I used to be like that...then I got old


----------



## vlc

siteworkplus;1790292 said:


> God bless you
> I used to be like that...then I got old


Yup. Now they just get a quick hose down, fuel up, and stay parked till the next storm.


----------



## durafish

vlc;1790304 said:


> Yup. Now they just get a quick hose down, fuel up, and stay parked till the next storm.


True understandable I guess. Just have ocd and still young sure it'll fade out eventually.


----------



## vlc

Oh and a quick update on the money mailer thing.... They were delivered yesterday and I got 5 calls this morning from it already


----------



## siteworkplus

vlc;1790308 said:


> Oh and a quick update on the money mailer thing.... They were delivered yesterday and I got 5 calls this morning from it already


Be sure to give them an organic option


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

I was gonna put my stuff away. Not going to now...and after every storm my trucks get power washed if its warm enough, if not they wait until it is, and get parked.


----------



## theholycow

I think I'm gonna de-plow and de-chain my truck. That will cause that blizzard prediction to come true. You're welcome.


----------



## Nozzleman

Considering it takes me about 3 minutes to take my plow off it comes off after every storm. If it's warm enough the plow and truck get washed. I pay particular attention to rinsing the undercarriage of my truck to get all the salt off the frame, axles, brake and fuel lines, etc. 

I've always been particular about rinsing the undercarriages and after 11 New England winters my wife's 2003 Tahoe still looks good underneath.


----------



## theholycow

It's not about how long it takes to take the plow off. It's about having to go out in the cold and snow to put it back on.

Anyway my plow is off and my tire chains are off. That means we're gonna get buried under 10 feet of snow. You're welcome.


----------



## quigleysiding

My plows and sanders are still ready. I was going to unload but might as well wait a few days now. I have other trucks and my work van to drive.


----------



## aclawn

The Cape,Boston,coastal Maine.


----------



## vlc

I'm betting it's a miss. I hope it's a miss. Please be a miss?? My son is spending next week at MGH and my wife is staying with him. I'm at home with my other 3 kids. It's going to suck if it snows


----------



## eastcoastjava

That's no good I'm flying in late monday night, I really I'm not feeling the whole snow thing after 85 degree weather. Only reason why I think I'm coming back is because my cast on my wrist is junk, and back to school.


----------



## lucky921

Here is channel 5 showed tonight https://www.facebook.com/BostonWeatherUpdates/posts/719935911362005:0


----------



## aclawn

Area forecast discussion
national weather service new york ny
431 am edt sun mar 23 2014

long term /tuesday through saturday/...
The surface high moves quickly offshore into tuesday as a northern
stream trough digs into the eastern united states. Trough
expected to dig into the southern states with shortwave moving
into the base. This will develop a low off the southern coast
early tuesday. There is consensus that the storm will develop and
intensify rapidly tuesday night into wednesday tracking off the
east coast...south and east of the 40n/70w benchmark. Uncertainty
remains as to the exact track and intensity of the storm. A track
slightly farther to the west cannot be completely ruled out as
some models do suggest this scenario. The difference in track and
intensity will have significant difference as to impacts on the
area. However...with the current forecast an all snow event is
likely to develop beginning tuesday afternoon and continuing into
wednesday morning. With a little more certainty on the event have
increased pops to likely for the southern and eastern zones
tuesday night. If the low deepens as much as forecast this will be
a powerful storm with the potential for strong winds at least for
the coastal sections.


----------



## FordFisherman

Got a feeling its gonna get most of southern, central, eastern CT, central and eastern Mass, RI. Be ready...


----------



## aclawn

WOW,I think the western trend is on.
IF IT COME TIC WEST ON ITS LAST LEG, Connecticut into Rhode Island, and widespread 10"-14" amounts focused on Cape Cod and just north and west with a few amounts approaching 20". The heaviest snows then shifted into Atlantic Canada.


----------



## lucky921

Here is Bernie's Vidio http://m.accuweather.com/en/weather...orm-on-the-wa/2430839568001?channel=top_story


----------



## ducaticorse

Just pushed East. Snow lines from that video are no good as of now. If it pushes east any further, it's a bust.


----------



## aclawn

Forget this yo-yo affect, now heading east went from 8-12inch to 1-3inch.Hope its go OTS. lol


----------



## Santry426

Hope it goes wayyy east !


----------



## nighthawk117

aclawn;1790806 said:


> Forget this yo-yo affect, now heading east went from 8-12inch to 1-3inch.Hope its go OTS. lol


This has been the norm from a disturbance that is 5 days out. It goes from a total heater to a complete non event. They have done this for the last few "events"


----------



## aclawn

Agreed..this is going to be a huge storm,SE MA will be impacted the most.I also am concerned about heavy, but narrow band of snow forming well west of storm with Neg trof..tough call.wait and see tomorrow runs.lock,stock


----------



## Santry426

Huge storm for the ocean !


----------



## Fisher II

...havebt caught any weather reports.......is this one OTS for Boston or what?!


----------



## ducaticorse

Heading ots fast. Hopefully it swings back west.


----------



## mwalsh9152

keep it east! Its the last week of the fiscal year at work, I dont need the added stress and lost time of a big storm


----------



## mansf123

I'm hoping to be starting spring cleanups next Monday so if this missed us I'm not going to lose any sleep


----------



## aclawn




----------



## vlc

What's the latest? OTS?


----------



## ducaticorse

Vlc I don't even think it was going to effect you when it was on its original track. Boston will be fine for your wife and kid. We've had snow here once or twice before ;-)


----------



## vlc

I'm not worried about them haha. I'm worried about trying to find a sitter for my other 3 if I have to plow. 

It's pretty funny. I was at MGH last week and there wasn't a trace of snow anywhere when I had about 6" on the grass here.


----------



## ducaticorse

Vlc I don't even think it was going to effect you when it was on its original track. Boston will be fine for your wife and kid. We've had snow here once or twice before ;-)


----------



## aclawn




----------



## durafish

So pretty much nothing for northern ri....


----------



## vlc

Looks like aclawn is ready for action!


----------



## siteworkplus

I assume thats for weeds?
Another negative effect from synthetic fertilizers
If I'm starting to bore you I apologize


----------



## ducaticorse

She's swinging back around!


----------



## nepatsfan

Fox is still on board for us getting hammered.


----------



## aclawn

vlc;1791105 said:


> Looks like aclawn is ready for action!


My ocean sidewalk machine.lol










This storm is going be packing some serious wind 960mb.


----------



## aclawn

siteworkplus;1791107 said:


> I assume thats for weeds?
> Another negative effect from synthetic fertilizers
> If I'm starting to bore you I apologize


Off topic,are the cost the same between organic and synthetic work and can you do organic work with out a lic.?


----------



## siteworkplus

aclawn;1791185 said:


> Off topic,are the cost the same between organic and synthetic work and can you do organic work with out a lic.?


Initially the transition period may be a little more expensive as you try to build the soil biology but once you have it established the lawn and plants become self sustaining and build healthy immune systems and symbiotic relationships with the environment (You know, like nature did it before man starting f'ing with it), you no longer need to apply ferts, herbicides, and insecticides. The plant(s) can fight off disease and insects by themselves.There are organic pest control practices using biology to combat severe pest problems like grubs and such. Lawns need more nitrogen than the environment can supply, so occasional water insoluble nitrogen sources(win) need to be added. I'm pretty sure (not positive) if you use only 29B exempt products you wouldn't need a license. You're only adding soil amendments, not EPA registered materials in a truly organic program.Everything hinges on the quality of the soil and the type of beneficial organisms that live in it. A spruce wants a different soil environment than grass. Beware of 'organic based' programs. NOT the same thing as organic. I'm kinda new at this myself, but have been educating myself all winter. Been a 'dirt guy' for 30+ years and had no clue about how plants actually absorbed nutrients from the soil. Fascinating stuff. (I should really get a life, I know)

Sorry to all the rest of you that could give a fluk


----------



## aclawn

Thank you for the info.Thinking of heading in that direction for future geno.Kind of short term expensive with a long term saving.


----------



## siteworkplus

aclawn;1791227 said:


> Thank you for the info.Thinking of heading in that direction for future geno.Kind of short term expensive with a long term saving.


For me it's the safety and health of my kids and pets (who like to taste everything) foremost. Check out ctNOFA. So much info your head might explode. Good luck this season

There is an organic lawncare seminar this thurs in New London for $80 if your interested


----------



## nighthawk117

siteworkplus;1791219 said:


> Initially the transition period may be a little more expensive as you try to build the soil biology but once you have it established the lawn and plants become self sustaining and build healthy immune systems and symbiotic relationships with the environment (You know, like nature did it before man starting f'ing with it), you no longer need to apply ferts, herbicides, and insecticides. The plant(s) can fight off disease and insects by themselves.There are organic pest control practices using biology to combat severe pest problems like grubs and such. Lawns need more nitrogen than the environment can supply, so occasional water insoluble nitrogen sources(win) need to be added. I'm pretty sure (not positive) if you use only 29B exempt products you wouldn't need a license. You're only adding soil amendments, not EPA registered materials in a truly organic program.Everything hinges on the quality of the soil and the type of beneficial organisms that live in it. A spruce wants a different soil environment than grass. Beware of 'organic based' programs. NOT the same thing as organic. I'm kinda new at this myself, but have been educating myself all winter. Been a 'dirt guy' for 30+ years and had no clue about how plants actually absorbed nutrients from the soil. Fascinating stuff. (I should really get a life, I know)
> 
> Sorry to all the rest of you that could give a fluk


Don't mean to burst your bubble, but, if organics worked as you state then every university, school, municipality and all lawn care companies would be using them. The soil biology does not make a grass plant immune to insects or disease as proven and tested by hundreds of university trials. I am not going to muddy this thread up with it or get into a pissing match but it's not all its cracked up to be ! FACT. 

Any weather updates ?


----------



## siteworkplus

nighthawk117;1791252 said:


> Don't mean to burst your bubble, but, if organics worked as you state then every university, school, municipality and all lawn care companies would be using them. The soil biology does not make a grass plant immune to insects or disease as proven and tested by hundreds of university trials. I am not going to muddy this thread up with it or get into a pissing match but it's not all its cracked up to be ! FACT.
> 
> Any weather updates ?


I dont think I said immune..I dont think that is possible with anything

Facts? How about water quality - cancer rates -Bee and beneficial insect poulation reductions -white nose disease in bats- etc,etc,etc-

The FACTS are endless- not to piss all over it

The cape is banning all inorganic ferts and pesticides -Why? cause the water is not healthy to drink

Monsanto gots themselves some deep pockets- Who do you think funds most ag schools in the major universities?

Organic landcare is an emerging market--Undeniably

Oh, and its going to snow...maybe


----------



## vlc

Damn hippies and their organic, planet saving, renewable energy mumbo jumbo


----------



## siteworkplus

vlc;1791295 said:


> Damn hippies and their organic, planet saving, renewable energy mumbo jumbo


Peace,Love, Dope..Right On & Groovy.. Power to the People


----------



## AC2717

How bout weather info?

I know I am the buzz kill


----------



## ss502gmc

So far here on the south shore I've seen anywhere from 1"-12"!!! Wtf we need kart!!


----------



## vlc

ss502gmc;1791323 said:


> So far here on the south shore I've seen anywhere from 1"-12"!!! Wtf we need kart!!


It's just not the same here without him


----------



## lucky921

Here is Bernie's up date this morning and after this afternoons model runs it looks like what he thinks will happen for us but there is talk still it might come more to the west http://m.accuweather.com/en/weather...philly-nyc-an/2430839568001?channel=top_story


----------



## lucky921

Here another report https://twitter.com/mascofromabc2/status/448165360772988928


----------



## nighthawk117

vlc;1791351 said:


> It's just not the same here without him


No kidding, someone here insulted him I'm sure, so we all lose out on his knowledge and immense amount of time to post all the info that he did.


----------



## lucky921

https://www.facebook.com/permalink....732846896&id=161295833905724&substory_index=0


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

nighthawk117;1791371 said:


> No kidding, someone here insulted him I'm sure, so we all lose out on his knowledge and immense amount of time to post all the info that he did.


I for one didn't care for all the worthless maps he posted, only like 2 people had any clue what they all meant, I'm more interested in hearing totals and time frames for storms, I'm not some weather nerd so all those maps were a waste of my time.


----------



## AC2717

Anyone want to start a petition to send him?


----------



## Mike_PS

good information posted, however, I would like to suggest we keep the thread geared towards snow/ice, weather related to your area, etc.

thanks all :waving:


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Great idea mike.


----------



## nepatsfan

THEGOLDPRO;1791389 said:


> Great idea mike.


Yeah!!! Awesome idea mike!! Thanks for keeping this thread in order. :waving: I don't know what we would have done.


----------



## jimfrost

Its over channel 4 just said up to an inch for Boston and points north and west... So who wants to buy my truck hahahah


----------



## vlc

Serious? It's a bust?


----------



## jimfrost

vlc;1791402 said:


> Serious? It's a bust?


Channel 7 just said about an inch for Boston too...saying its just barely gonna clip the cape idk they suck I was hoping for a 6" storm anything less than 3" I don't plan on going out


----------



## siteworkplus

Michael J. Donovan;1791388 said:


> good information posted, however, I would like to suggest we keep the thread geared towards snow/ice, weather related to your area, etc.
> 
> thanks all :waving:


I'm good

Sure was cold this morning....they say 60's by friday

vlc, stop buyin stuff, your'e gonna get us in trouble


----------



## lucky921

https://www.facebook.com/WxRisk/posts/665134093533852:0


----------



## lucky921

Here is NWS https://www.facebook.com/US.NationalWeatherService.Boston.gov/posts/594615367299505:0 And kart think 2-4 for Boston


----------



## nighthawk117

THEGOLDPRO;1791386 said:


> I for one didn't care for all the worthless maps he posted, only like 2 people had any clue what they all meant, I'm more interested in hearing totals and time frames for storms, I'm not some weather nerd so all those maps were a waste of my time.


Then stick to your local weather, should be right up to your simple requirments


----------



## quigleysiding

nepatsfan;1791393 said:


> Yeah!!! Awesome idea mike!! Thanks for keeping this thread in order. :waving: I don't know what we would have done.


Must have too much time on his hands since bird hasn't caused any trouble lately

Might get a couple inches in my town.


----------



## vlc

siteworkplus;1791410 said:


> I'm good
> 
> Sure was cold this morning....they say 60's by friday
> 
> vlc, stop buyin stuff, your'e gonna get us in trouble


Hahahaha fine, I won't tell what I'm working on buying now 

Oh yeah. NWS says 1-2" here


----------



## lucky921

Here is the latest from Bernie http://m.accuweather.com/en/weather...nyc-snowstorm/2430839568001?channel=top_story


----------



## NAHA

So tomarrow will really give us a good idea if we get it or not


----------



## Nozzleman

Kart, if your taking a breather I get it. I hope when the 2014-2015 thread starts next fall your back with us. However, if you choose not to come back please know that I personally appreciated what you brought to the table regarding weather. 

Providence, Attleboro area 1-3" inches.


----------



## winged1dur

Nozzleman;1791521 said:


> Kart, if your taking a breather I get it. I hope when the 2014-2015 thread starts next fall your back with us. However, if you choose not to come back please know that I personally appreciated what you brought to the table regarding weather.
> 
> What he said x2


----------



## powerstroke 03

winged1dur;1791526 said:


> Nozzleman;1791521 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kart, if your taking a breather I get it. I hope when the 2014-2015 thread starts next fall your back with us. However, if you choose not to come back please know that I personally appreciated what you brought to the table regarding weather.
> 
> What he said x2
> 
> 
> 
> X3. Thankyou for your reports! Hope to hear from you next season. And the maps you posted, might not always made sense, but I learned a lot from them..
Click to expand...


----------



## mansf123

This storm is driving me to drink. Going to see what they say in the morning then decide if I'm putting plows and sanders back on


----------



## vlc

So what do you guys think? Under 2" west of rt 128?


----------



## nighthawk117

vlc;1791651 said:


> So what do you guys think? Under 2" west of rt 128?


Coating to 1" is it


----------



## ducaticorse

C4 is saying 3-6 for BOS and up to a foot for the Cape. As of now the time is 0730hrs Tuesday morning.


----------



## nepatsfan

ducaticorse;1791670 said:


> C4 is saying 3-6 for BOS and up to a foot for the Cape. As of now the time is 0730hrs Tuesday morning.


Fox has boston 3-6 and channel 7 says dusting to an inch. they are all over the place


----------



## nepatsfan

I guess we'll all know tomorrow night


----------



## leigh

Dusting to an inch here in swct. Wouldn't mind using up the rest of my salt,still have 12 tons left. They've got the temps fairly warm though,might not even stick down here.You guys in eastern mass look like you'll be busy.Maybe


----------



## siteworkplus

Wife is flying out to CA & UT today....I smell trouble a brewing 

Sorry Mike, off topic again

Hope to burn the remainder of sand salt tomorrow


----------



## aclawn

This storm packing some serious wind 50-70mph.958mb sandy was 940mb.


----------



## durafish

Anything new?


----------



## southshoreplow

durafish;1791877 said:


> Anything new?


They don't have a clue lol


----------



## ss502gmc

Winter weather advisory for my area says 2-5". That's a far cry from the 6-12" yesterday morning but I'll take it. Going to get a load of salt and hook up the plow and go to work all night then plow in the am.


----------



## wildbroncobilly

I just hooked up the plow,we'll see what tomorrow brings


----------



## durafish

Well I'm not sure what to do, plows have been put away and really don't feel like touching them I don't thing I'll see much here in northern ri.


----------



## durafish

Well I went out pulled 2 plows out to get to the correct one and looks like it's a bust..... J


----------



## aclawn




----------



## mulcahy mowing

She's going OTS


----------



## NAHA

Plows on. No gas in the truck so hopefully we get hammerd


----------



## RoseMan806

Same here. Plow is on, tank is full.


----------



## mansf123

Looks like we will have to just look out the window and see what happens with this one. I know one thing all plows and sanders are going away for the summer Thursday. When is everyone starting spring cleanups?


----------



## NAHA

Plows on. No gas in the truck so hopefully we get hammerd


----------



## SnowFakers

Doubt ill see anything here... Usually I would already have the plow on for the slightest chance of snow but I just want to cut grass at this point! Plow will stay off unless I wake up at 3am and see we actually have more than an inch


----------



## SnowFakers

No gas in my truck either... whoops


----------



## vlc

mansf123;1792053 said:


> Looks like we will have to just look out the window and see what happens with this one. I know one thing all plows and sanders are going away for the summer Thursday. When is everyone starting spring cleanups?


As soon as all the mud dries up. I should probably start getting my equipment tuned up and ready. I usually do it in December, but got lazy this winter. Whoops


----------



## theholycow

I didn't bother mounting my plow, so we'll get buried.


----------



## jimfrost

Plows not on tank is empty blew a trans line...see you in the morning


----------



## AccuCon

Woke up at 3:30am to let the dogs out....Not single flake in North/North West CT


----------



## Fisher II

snow in the air at 430am in Weymouth, but nothing on the ground.


----------



## vlc

Nothing here and I don't think we'll get anything more than a flurry. You guys on the cape will be busy today! Be careful out there!


----------



## quigleysiding

Dusting here


----------



## mansf123

Thats all she wrote folks


----------



## CashinH&P

Time to pack it in and start cutting grass.


----------



## Iawr

Headed to shop to service mowers.


----------



## siteworkplus

did absolutely nothing to get ready for this event...time well spent


----------



## johnhealey1776

Im calling it after today.


----------



## nepatsfan

3/31 they're showing more snow.....


----------



## nepatsfan

siteworkplus;1792236 said:


> did absolutely nothing to get ready for this event...time well spent


:laughing:
dumped $400 in fuel topped up all fluids, pre loaded salt......wasted most of yesterday. I hate snow


----------



## mulcahy mowing

Andy it's over! Wouldn't mind a birthday storm though. I'm an April fool.


----------



## siteworkplus

nepatsfan;1792316 said:


> 3/31 they're showing more snow.....


Look at all the free time you will have now on the 30th xysport

thats the cute brunette @ the manderine in the middle


----------



## jimfrost

Anyone know anyone looking for a plow truck


----------



## NAHA

Jim frost iam lookibg


----------



## jimfrost

NAHA;1792498 said:


> Jim frost iam lookibg


Look no further haha


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Pack it in nerds.


----------



## Maleko

THEGOLDPRO;1792682 said:


> Pack it in nerds.


Yuppers.... Sander coming off tomorrow.


----------



## durafish

And the plows are getting sold. Get something better in the summer xv?????


----------



## aclawn




----------



## vlc

Storing the plows and sander away today. Have a great summer everyone!


----------



## siteworkplus

vlc;1794218 said:


> Storing the plows and sander away today. Have a great summer everyone!


X2

Have fun with all the new toys, Mike

If anyone needs any site work, new lawn installations, or anything dirt related 
shoot me a message

Also if you or your customers are contemplating organic options feel free to contact me

God speed to all


----------



## nepatsfan

Just sayin


----------



## nepatsfan

Have a good summer everyone......anyone needs help sanding because they pulled theirs out-let me know


----------



## ss502gmc

nepatsfan;1794457 said:


> Have a good summer everyone......anyone needs help sanding because they pulled theirs out-let me know


 I've still got 2 Yds of salt left from the last non even the other day. Hoping it ices up Monday night so I can get rid of it and get my truck back to normal.


----------



## vlc

Is that for tomorrow? Or next Monday? Cause I'm seeing all rain tomorrow and not getting below 35


----------



## leigh

vlc;1794881 said:


> Is that for tomorrow? Or next Monday? Cause I'm seeing all rain tomorrow and not getting below 35


That's right now! One last gasp


----------



## leigh

All over at 9:30 am .Little over an inch.I think it will melt quickly(I hope)


----------



## quigleysiding

Sump pump quit last night . 8 inches of water in basement. Furnice quit new dryer two weeks ago. Stuff floating all around. Was down there last night . It was dry as a bone. Wifes pissed off. Some how its all my fault.  Pumping water out now yee ha Happy Spring :salute:


----------



## siteworkplus

quigleysiding;1795234 said:


> Sump pump quit last night . 8 inches of water in basement. Furnice quit new dryer two weeks ago. Stuff floating all around. Was down there last night . It was dry as a bone. Wifes pissed off. Some how its all my fault.  Pumping water out now yee ha Happy Spring :salute:


that blows

Bet the new pump will have an alarm


----------



## nepatsfan

siteworkplus;1795248 said:


> that blows
> 
> Bet the new pump will have an alarm


Haha.....nothing like kicking him while he's down


----------



## siteworkplus

nepatsfan;1795313 said:


> Haha.....nothing like kicking him while he's down


Yea, not my intent, but it reads that way

My apologies


----------



## quigleysiding

Didnt see any with alarms. I probaly wouldnt wake up anyway. They did have some with battery backup for the tune of almost $500.00 Just what I need another battery to charge. Ill take 3 feet of snow instead of 3 inches of rain any day. All set now just need to let the dryer dry off for a couple days before i try it. Hopfully its all set. Happy Spring


----------



## leigh

Got two calls to plow, P.O. and funeral home.3 hrs and I made 1 months shop rent, can't complain about that. Last pic is when I got home at 5pm! What snow?


----------



## BillyRgn

Probaly had about 3 inches and boy was it heavy in the beginning, plowed all my lots, 7am monster snow flakes kinda gave me a laugh and thought that's funny, then by 730 it was a mess and I thought man that's really funny averyone on plowsite told me the season was over !! Thank god my stuff was still set up for snow or I woulda had a few headakes I never seen more people stuck and spinning out couldn't have suprised us at a worse time


----------



## siteworkplus

gotta love those

wear a mask when you cash the ck


----------



## theholycow

Is the season over yet?



quigleysiding;1795486 said:


> Didnt see any with alarms. I probaly wouldnt wake up anyway. They did have some with battery backup for the tune of almost $500.00 Just what I need another battery to charge. Ill take 3 feet of snow instead of 3 inches of rain any day. All set now just need to let the dryer dry off for a couple days before i try it. Hopfully its all set. Happy Spring


IMO it's better to assemble a modular system from standardized components; get a common UPS and power the pumps from that. Probably save a bunch of money right away, plus definitely save money when either the pump or the backup power need replacement and you don't have to replace the whole $500 integrated system.


----------



## fireside

It's not over all i hear is a chubby girl talking really load!!!


----------



## leigh

fireside;1795565 said:


> It's not over all i hear is a chubby girl talking really load!!!


Give me your number,I'll have my sister give you a call!


----------



## nepatsfan

more snow 4/10.....don't be nervous guys.


----------



## mulcahy mowing

Is over you nerd


----------



## vlc

nepatsfan;1796300 said:


> more snow 4/10.....don't be nervous guys.


April fools


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Happy spring boys!


----------



## vlc

Got my first sunburn of the season already. That's weather related, right?


----------



## 07PSDCREW

Washed the plow and put it away then broke out the camper from behind the house, washed it up and took a few pix today. Spring is here. Time to go camping!


----------



## unhcp

07PSDCREW;1798396 said:


> Washed the plow and put it away then broke out the camper from behind the house, washed it up and took a few pix today. Spring is here. Time to go camping!


How many days till winter????


----------



## 07PSDCREW

unhcp;1798486 said:


> How many days till winter????


Ha ha ha. Done with winter... Spring/Summer time now.


----------



## quigleysiding

Paid the camper bill yesterday. Now I have to get up there and get it opened up. Still havent pulled the plow and sander off yet.

Need to fix the boat soon too. It craped out at the end of the season last year. Looks like rain today > so maybe tommorow. 
Happy Spring


----------



## vlc

In so jealous of you guys! I want a camper so bad, but the wife... Not so much. Still working on her though


----------



## 07PSDCREW

vlc;1798527 said:


> In so jealous of you guys! I want a camper so bad, but the wife... Not so much. Still working on her though


I almost lost the wife's interest the first outing by camping in a tent...it was all bad. Then I rented a hybrid type trailer with fold out canvas covered beds for a July 4th long weekend in 2008. She's been hooked ever since. We bought our fifth wheel in 2010. If you have a camper, it's just like home. She calls it "Glamping".


----------



## atvriderinmass

http://www.northeastusweather.com/2014/04/08/arctic-air-returning-according-to-the-gfs-and-euro-a-pretty-significant-snowstorm-could-affect-portions-of-the-northeast-however-will-it-hold-true/ Winter is coming back! Woohoo!!


----------



## CCL Landscaping

atvriderinmass;1799236 said:


> http://www.northeastusweather.com/2014/04/08/arctic-air-returning-according-to-the-gfs-and-euro-a-pretty-significant-snowstorm-could-affect-portions-of-the-northeast-however-will-it-hold-true/ Winter is coming back! Woohoo!!


No its not...that guy consistently hypes up everything


----------



## mulcahy mowing

CCL Landscaping;1799252 said:


> No its not...that guy consistently hypes up everything


Guy is crazy as a loon, always posts the first model without watching it develop first:laughing:


----------



## Iawr

Does anyone know were I can get a grass hopper 721d serviced? Norfolk power wont touch it, and abc is a 2 hour drive for me. Im in the Holliston, medway area.


----------



## ScubaSteve728

Iawr;1800416 said:


> Does anyone know were I can get a grass hopper 721d serviced? Norfolk power wont touch it, and abc is a 2 hour drive for me. Im in the Holliston, medway area.


he could fix it
http://www.stephenroypower.com
Northern RI


----------



## vlc

Anyone get a salt run in? Hahaha


----------



## wildbroncobilly

Just turned over to sleet and then snow!


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Ok..very funny. Can I have my 70 degree weather back yet?


----------



## BillyRgn

The state was out down here pretty slippery in some spots, when the sun came up it all started melting on the pavement, not enough to justify a run now, if it was the middle of the winter probaly but no one is paying for it now


----------



## AccuCon

Went out at 3:30am to salt...still snow on the ground and its Effin cold...

Im really getting sick of making fires (heat by wood)


----------



## ss502gmc

All the towns around me were dumping down salt yesterday and ruined my clean truck!!


----------



## theholycow

Monday, 70F, I finally take my car to the wash for an undercarriage spray. Wednesday, there is salt on the roads.


----------



## nepatsfan

vlc;1801509 said:


> Anyone get a salt run in? Hahaha


we did......got called:crying:and went out by hand


----------



## mulcahy mowing

nepatsfan;1802603 said:


> we did......got called:crying:and went out by hand


Let me guess Cumberland farms? Lol


----------



## theholycow

Hey guys, I just put my snowbrush away, so we could get a blizzard.


----------



## theholycow

Probably about time for a new thread, eh?



> this winter 2014-2015 to bring 'vicious cold,' worse than last year.... big polar vortex start END OF DECEMBER -thru- MID-FEBRUARY


----------



## eric02038

Thought I heard average winter


----------



## lucky921

Everything and most everyone is saying cold and more than average some say it could be like the 04/05 winter we had 22 storms that year and the blizzard of 30 inches almanac is calling for cold and snowy'er winter and starting in November


----------



## durafish

Let's start a new thread!


----------



## atvriderinmass

It's coming! I'm all done with the heat! Bring it!!!


----------



## lucky921

Hey guys there a new thread for this year 14/15


----------

